# Pieces that have blown you away recently?



## SottoVoce

What are things that are you listening to that give you a physical shock after listening to them, due to their strangeness to you? Recently, for me it has been 'Farben' from the op. 16 pieces by Schoenberg and the first String Quintet by Brahms, both being pieces that I've never heard anything like, and that I'm dying to find out more like them.


----------



## KenOC

For me, it was Scriabin's Vers la Flamme, played in recital by Vladimir Feltsman a few days ago. I've never been a fan of Scriabin but yes, this absolutely blew me away.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> For me, it was Scriabin's Vers la Flamme, played in recital by Vladimir Feltsman a few days ago. I've never been a fan of Scriabin but yes, this absolutely blew me away.







Yeah, Horowitz said windedly after playing the piece: "That was difficult."

It's difficult for me to listen TO-- and I really like Scriabin. Ha. Ha. Ha.

The Feltsman must have been something special.


----------



## KenOC

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Feltsman must have been something special.


I think it was. I've compared what I heard with Horowitz, and Feltsman (while not so classically accurate) was far more intense and compelling. Sofronitsky on YouTube comes close.

PS -- Watched the YouTube you posted. Much better than his recorded version! This kind of brings it home.


----------



## DavidA

The Ring under Karajan.

Always admired it but HvK teaches you to love the beauty of the music.


----------



## Morimur

Richard Barrett: Dark Matter
Karlheinz Stockhausen: Luzifers Abschied


----------



## Andolink

Michael Finnissy's String Quartet No. 2. 

I'm probably going to end up buying the sheet music just because I'm so curious to see how it's even possible to notate something so amazingly intricate. There's also a DVD that's been produced which analyzes the piece and it's performance by the Kreutzer Quartet from the standpoint of musical anthropology which I'm also going to track down.


----------



## techniquest

David Maslanka's 4th Symphony. I had never heard of this composer until I stumbled upon him during one of those Youtube expeditions just wandering about and coming across so much new (to me) music. The work as a whole is fantastic, but the ending blew me away in the fashion of Mahler!


----------



## jim prideaux

first movements of Myaskovskys 24th and 25th symphonies
last movement of Glazunov 6th symphony
Keith Jarrett-two different versions of Heartland from the recently released Bregenz Munich concerts
kalinnikov-1st symphony


----------



## hpowders

Allan Pettersson, Symphony #7. 
One 46 minute continuous movement.
The segment from 29" to 35" is among the most poignant music I have ever heard.


----------



## Vinyl

Gesualdo's Moro, Lasso al mi Duolo. 
I knew it was written i the early 1600s, but my brain was rioting against that information.


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> Yeah, Horowitz said windedly after playing the piece: "That was difficult."
> 
> It's difficult for me to listen TO-- and I really like Scriabin. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> The Feltsman must have been something special.


I think Scriabin just clicked with me, finally. I had enjoyed his Le Poème de l'extase before, but this is in a whole different realm.



techniquest said:


> David Maslanka's 4th Symphony. I had never heard of this composer until I stumbled upon him during one of those Youtube expeditions just wandering about and coming across so much new (to me) music. The work as a whole is fantastic, but the ending blew me away in the fashion of Mahler!


I -- need to go lie down now.


----------



## DavidA

Graffman laying Chopin. I didn't realise he was such a great Chopin pianist.


----------



## hpowders

DavidA said:


> *Graffman laying Chopin*. I didn't realise he was such a great Chopin pianist.


I didn't realize they had that kind of relationship!


----------



## ptr

John Zorn's Vocal piece "Shir Hashirim" quite knocked my socks of when I first heard it!










/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> I think Scriabin just clicked with me, finally. I had enjoyed his Le Poème de l'extase before, but this is in a whole different realm.
> 
> I -- need to go lie down now.


No, no-- no lying down. This first:






Argerich the firebrand.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> The Ring under Karajan.
> 
> Always admired it but HvK teaches you to love the beauty of the music.


Oh does he! His streamlining sympathies are eminently natural.

You HAVE TO hear this Divertimento No. 15 in B flat, K. 287 that the House of Karajan does at the Royal Festial Hall from May of 1972:









Che finezza!

The Allegro?-- de-LIGHT! The Theme and Variations?- so damned cute. And, yes, the pièce de résistance, the Adagio: E squisita!!!


----------



## DavidA

hpowders said:


> I didn't realize they had that kind of relationship!


Wretched software!

Playing Chopin Ballades!


----------



## Weston

I think as I get older pieces don't blow me away as they used to do, or not as often. I think during the entire year of 2013 I was only amazed and impressed with one work that stayed on my playing rotation for several weeks. That was Samuel Barber's Piano Concerto, Op. 38. I think it was something about the rhythms and the orchestral stabs that got my attention and I remained focused enough to appreciate it.

A year before that it was Hugo Alfvén's Symphony No.4 in C-minor, Op.39 "Från havsbandet" . This continuous four movement work sends chills up my spine when the wordless vocal soloists come in. The simultaneous joy and anguish in the voices . . . I'm always a sucker for wordless vocals though I tend to shy away from art song, operatic arias and so forth. I suppose it helps that these sound off-stage, distant, and therefor mystical. (Listening to it again to test the link and it _still _works. I have goose bumps.)


----------



## Weston

Marschallin Blair said:


> No, no-- no lying down. This first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argerich the firebrand.


I love the light show for lack of a better term. Scriabin pretty much invented the light show as I recall. I have not been able to forgive Martha her rendition of Schumann's Piano concerto (too fast and slurred for me), so I would need to overcome that prejudice.


----------



## stevenski

Does anyone else know orchestral version of the Benedictus from Elgar:"Te deum and benedictus"?; near the end of the benedictus there are 2 immense bass drum with side drum massive strikes; they give me a physical shock and send shivers everywhere, esp on good hi-fi; never heard a physically shocking sound like it; exhilaratingly powerful music too. Hickox has the only orchestral version I think. Steve


----------



## arpeggio

*Maslanka*



techniquest said:


> David Maslanka's 4th Symphony. I had never heard of this composer until I stumbled upon him during one of those Youtube expeditions just wandering about and coming across so much new (to me) music. The work as a whole is fantastic, but the ending blew me away in the fashion of Mahler!


I have been singing the praises of Maslanka since I joined TC. Did you catch the You Tube of the performance of the _Fourth Symphony_with the United States Navy Band? Awesome!






His large output include nine symphonies, two for orchestra, seven for band. All of them except the first have been recorded.


----------



## pjang23

Dohnanyi has been a nice recent discovery for me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> I love the light show for lack of a better term. Scriabin pretty much invented the light show as I recall. I have not been able to forgive Martha her rendition of Schumann's Piano concerto (too fast and slurred for me), so I would need to overcome that prejudice.


Well, no one's perfect; not even Miss Martha. ;D


----------



## stevederekson

The happy Holzbauer Mass in C Major.


----------



## worov

I have blown away by this :


----------



## Grandma

aah, its so tender!


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin 7th Symphony.
The more I hear it, the more impressed I become.
One of the towering works of American composition.


----------



## arpeggio

*Mennin*



hpowders said:


> Peter Mennin 7th Symphony.
> The more I hear it, the more impressed I become.
> One of the towering works of American composition.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## hpowders

arpeggio said:


> Welcome to the club.


Thanks! I've been exploring the music of Schuman and Mennin for almost a year now.

A shame that Leonard Bernstein never recorded all the Schuman and Mennin symphonies that are out there.

I have Bernstein's Schuman 3rd, 5th and 8th, but it's not enough. There's supposed to be a live Schuman 6th with Bernstein in a huge set, "Bernstein Live" but there's a lot of other things there that I'm not interested in.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> Thanks! I've been exploring the music of Schuman and Mennin for almost a year now.
> 
> A shame that Leonard Bernstein never recorded all the Schuman and Mennin symphonies that are out there.
> 
> I have Bernstein's Schuman 3rd, 5th and 8th, but it's not enough. There's supposed to be a live Schuman 6th with Bernstein in a huge set, "Bernstein Live" but there's a lot of other things there that I'm not interested in.


Bernstein has a natural ease with American composers. I like his Columbia-era stuff better than their DG's analogues.


----------



## hpowders

Marschallin Blair said:


> Bernstein has a natural ease with American composers. I like his Columbia-era stuff better than their DG's analogues.


Yes. Then he was in his energetic prime. He slowed down quite a bit when recording on DGG. Yet some of the latter I like-his Eroica and Pastoral with the Vienna Philharmonic communicate on a high level.


----------



## PetrB

Although I had listened to it before, when I lately again listened to Vittorio Rieti's Concerto for Harpsichord and orchestra it did really near astonish me with its remarkably fresh and lively writing, great orchestration (you can tell he was thinking directly in instrumental terms), so I guess this quirky and excellent neo-classical piece from 1957 "blew me away."


----------



## arpeggio

*William Schuman thread*



hpowders said:


> Thanks! I've been exploring the music of Schuman and Mennin for almost a year now.
> 
> A shame that Leonard Bernstein never recorded all the Schuman and Mennin symphonies that are out there.
> 
> I have Bernstein's Schuman 3rd, 5th and 8th, but it's not enough. There's supposed to be a live Schuman 6th with Bernstein in a huge set, "Bernstein Live" but there's a lot of other things there that I'm not interested in.


You should check out the Schuman thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/14535-william-schuman.html


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> Thanks! I've been exploring the music of Schuman and Mennin for almost a year now.
> 
> A shame that Leonard Bernstein never recorded all the Schuman and Mennin symphonies that are out there.
> 
> I have Bernstein's Schuman 3rd, 5th and 8th, but it's not enough. There's supposed to be a live Schuman 6th wiIth Bernstein in a huge set, "Bernstein Live" but there's a lot of other things there that I'm not interested in.


To you, and any interested, I strongly recommend the recording of Schuman's 6th with Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## clara s

the last few days I have a special attraction to Antonio Vivaldi


All his works for cello, violin, mandolin, flute, oboe


----------



## mmsbls

Thanks to techniquest and arpeggio for posting about David Maslanka's 4th symphony. For whatever reason I have tended to pay less attention to concert band music, but this symphony was wonderful. Apparently I now have to add many more such works to my already absurdly long list of music I must hear.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> the last few days I have a special attraction to Antonio Vivaldi
> 
> All his works for cello, violin, mandolin, flute, oboe


You are attracted to old dead people?

Oh. Sorry! Didn't see the second sentence!


----------



## Itullian

clara s said:


> the last few days I have a special attraction to Antonio Vivaldi
> 
> All his works for cello, violin, mandolin, flute, oboe


Love his works for cello.


----------



## violadude

I haven't really been blown away by anything lately. I hope I'm not becoming jaded.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> You are attracted to old dead people?
> 
> Oh. Sorry! Didn't see the second sentence!


clara is timeless hahaha

but not with "il prete rosso"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"Oh. . . but'cha are Blair, ya are." (q.v. Bettie Davis in "Whatever Happened to Baby Jane")-- couldn't resist the 'Blair' pun; since I'm so weak at it anyway.


----------



## aleazk

Babbitt - _All Set_:






Yes, "serial jazz"!.


----------



## clara s

Itullian said:


> Love his works for cello.


they are all very special

and his works for oboe are quite interesting


----------



## clara s

violadude said:


> I haven't really been blown away by anything lately. I hope I'm not becoming jaded.


no worry

in a few days you will be fine


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> I haven't really been blown away by anything lately. I hope I'm not becoming jaded.


No, you are just the typically overloaded college / conservatory music major 

As much as I loved the learning, life after school really is that much more interesting, and your senses become more awake after the cessation of that constant barrage of required listening, practice, recital attendance, assignments, all in history, theory, analysis, writing, and playing.

As much as many of us going through that were totally hot-wired, we were simultaneously also a kind of hot-wired music student zombie, filling sandbags in the trenches, standing while asleep.

Hang in there


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Recently, I've been exploring Dvorak in some depth... as he is almost certainly the most important composer whose work has been underrated in my collection for far too long. I found his 7th Symphony to be especially grand. 

The last work to truly "Blow me away?" It surely must be Humperdinck's Hänsel und Gretel. I must have had the work... recorded by HvK... sealed on my shelves for some 7-10 years... yet never got around to listening to it. When I did... I was absolutely charmed... enthralled... seduced. I played it back to back at least twice more then rushed to my computer to order a couple alternative recordings... all of which I played as soon as they arrived.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> clara is timeless hahaha
> 
> but not with "il prete rosso"


Timeless and poetic.

il musicale prete; come in Tosca; il sacerdote musicale. Hai capito?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> clara is timeless hahaha
> 
> but not with "il prete rosso"


Ha! Ha! I do believe that would have been the type of fetish that other poster was asking about!!!


----------



## arpeggio

*Babbitt Jazz*



aleazk said:


> Babbitt - _All Set_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, "serial jazz"!.


This one of the reasons I love this forum. I have never been much of a fan of Babbitt but I now have been introduced to a Babbitt work that blows me away.

I have yet to learn anything new from the "negative waves" I have read about Babbitt.


----------



## clara s

non capisco

in Tosca? clarify


i must feel sleepy


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! I do believe that would have been the type of fetish that other poster was asking about!!!


silence in the air


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> non capisco
> 
> in Tosca? clarify
> 
> i must feel sleepy


Different priest in Tosca; singing priest; both dead; same fetish.


----------



## Itullian

clara s said:


> they are all very special
> 
> and his works for oboe are quite interesting


And bassoon..................


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Different priest in Tosca; singing priest; both dead; same fetish.


the only difference is that Vivaldi was red headed


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> the only difference is that Vivaldi was red headed


And Vivaldi wrote better music.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Recently, I've been exploring Dvorak in some depth... as he is almost certainly the most important composer whose work has been underrated in my collection for far too long. I found his 7th Symphony to be especially grand.
> 
> The last work to truly "Blow me away?" It surely must be Humperdinck's Hänsel und Gretel. I must have had the work... recorded by HvK... sealed on my shelves for some 7-10 years... yet never got around to listening to it. When I did... I was absolutely charmed... enthralled... seduced. I played it back to back at least twice more then rushed to my computer to order a couple alternative recordings... all of which I played as soon as they arrived.











I know what'cha mean: I too have an elective affinity for the Dvorak Seventh.

I especially like the lilting grace of that waltzy part of the first movement-- soooo lovely-- and how it gracefully cascades into a climax; especially Belohlavek's efforts with the Czech Philharmonic on Chandos.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

hpowders said:


> I bet he had green eyes, freckles and burned easily in the Italian sun.


He is a vampire.


----------



## Weston

aleazk said:


> Babbitt - _All Set_:
> 
> [video snipped for faster page loading]
> 
> Yes, "serial jazz"!.


Evidently serial jazz sounds just like bebop or hard bop. Maybe if I could grok this I would finally grasp bebop. It does sound _kind_ of interesting


----------



## senza sordino

I watched and listened to Peter Grimes, Britten opera, for the first time a couple of months ago. I was blown away.


----------



## hpowders

arpeggio said:


> You should check out the Schuman thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/14535-william-schuman.html


Thanks. I checked it out yesterday. Hope the OP got to like Schuman as much as I do. I notice the thread began in 2011.
I was a mere child at the time.


----------



## hpowders

senza sordino said:


> I watched and listened to Peter Grimes, Britten opera, for the first time a couple of months ago. I was blown away.


My favorite opera (along with Les Troyens). When I was living in NYC, I saw it twice in one season, I was so impressed.
Fortunate enough to see Jon Vickers in the title role.
I'm glad you were 'blown away". So was I.


----------



## hpowders

PetrB said:


> To you, and any interested, I strongly recommend the recording of Schuman's 6th with Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra.


Thanks. I already have this recording. Tough to listen to the Schuman 6th in that boxy mono sound. I have 2 stereo versions of the Schuman 6th, and prefer to listen to it that way. Sounds like the Ormandy performance was recorded in a phone booth.


----------



## shangoyal

Haydn's symphonies - most of them are great!


----------



## isridgewell

Phorion - Lukas Foss
Black Angels - George Crumb


----------



## Itullian

Karajan's EMI Fidelio.
It always blows me away.


----------



## presto

I recently went to a chamber concert and among the works was Shostakovich's Piano Trio No 2.
I found it emotionally overwhelming! The experience was as powerful as listening to one of his symphonies.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## DavidA

I've just bought a recording of Shura Cherkassky playing the Tchaikovsky first piano Concerto. It is simply amazing playing. Causes one to appreciate the old warhorse all over again in a different light.


----------



## DavidA

Itullian said:


> Karajan's EMI Fidelio.
> It always blows me away.


One of the great recordings!


----------



## Cheyenne

Schoenberg's Violin Concerto.. The famed Hilary Hahn recording. What a ride!


----------



## MrTortoise

PetrB said:


> To you, and any interested, I strongly recommend the recording of Schuman's 6th with Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra.


I heard Schuman's 6th on the radio the other day and I was taken aback. It will take me a few more listens to fully absorb it. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## hpowders

MrTortoise said:


> I heard Schuman's 6th on the radio the other day and I was taken aback. It will take me a few more listens to fully absorb it. Thanks for posting the link!


Glad to hear it. Once you finish that one, try the 9th, then the 10th, 8th and 4th.
The 6th and 9th are acknowledged by critics to be his finest symphonies; in my opinion, the 10th, 8th and 4th are terrific too!
It's a shame this composer doesn't get more concert programming time.


----------



## Itullian

DavidA said:


> One of the great recordings!


YUP, One of the truly GREAT opera recordings.
Goose bumps every time.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## shangoyal




----------



## Alydon

After becoming a little jaded sometimes with familiar piano fare I have been listening to the works of Jan Ladislav Dussek 1760-1812. I know some of his work is used as teaching material but the larger scale piano sonatas are full of invention and drama and cannot understand why they aren't heard more often in the concert hall.


----------



## hpowders

An old friend has blown me away recently:
Bartok's Violin Concerto #2.
Amazing how something I was lukewarm to years ago, has emerged as the greatest violin concerto I know of today.


----------



## MrTortoise

I'm in the process of surveying Scriabin's music and currently in the midst of listening to the solo piano works, and holy cow, frankly all of his Piano Sonantas have blown me away, but I think it fair to point out one, #3 in f# minor. I have a feeling I report back into this thread once I get more familiar with the later sonatas, though the last, #10 in C major made an immediate deep impact as well.


----------



## DeepR

MrTortoise said:


> I'm in the process of surveying Scriabin's music and currently in the midst of listening to the solo piano works, and holy cow, frankly all of his Piano Sonantas have blown me away, but I think it fair to point out one, #3 in f# minor.


Yes, it's stunning. Did you listen to Horowitz? It's a marvelous recording that quickly makes you forget about the sound quality. The way he plays the first movement... it's out of this world. The final measures... just shivers all over.


----------



## nightscape

On a smaller scale, Barber's Cello Sonata. Incredible piece of music.


----------



## Andolink

Haydn's *String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 71 no. 1* as performed by The Salomon String Quartet on this disc:


----------



## starthrower

The music of Maurice Ohana.


----------



## Blancrocher

As a result of some recommendations on the forum in the last month or so, I've become interested in Jonathan Harvey--particularly his _Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco_, which I've heard many times now.

Here's a bit of reading material from Wikipedia, for anyone interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mortuos_Plango,_Vivos_Voco

It's got a couple other good recommendations along similar lines.

And here's Harvey's piece:


----------



## hpowders

Continuing to blow me away:
Allan Pettersson's 7th Symphony. Melodic, moving, impressive.


----------



## GGluek

Aaron Copland's "The Second Hurricane."


----------



## hpowders

Yeah. That Copland opera should blow everybody away!


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti, 12 Piano Sonatas, Geoffrey Burleson.
Underrated 20th Century American composer.


----------



## jim prideaux

2nd movement Myaskovsky 17th symphony...Svetlanov interpretation


----------



## Andolink

Haydn's *Keyboard Sonata No. 36 in C major, Hob. XVI:21* as performed by Ronald Brautigam on this disc:


----------



## Vinyl

The Adagio from LVB's string quartet no. 15 (op. 132) seems to know everything about me.


----------



## hpowders

The great Beethoven A minor quartet adagio is a particular favorite of mine. Possibly influenced the Mahler slow movements, much later.


----------



## MrTortoise

DeepR said:


> Yes, it's stunning. Did you listen to Horowitz? It's a marvelous recording that quickly makes you forget about the sound quality. The way he plays the first movement... it's out of this world. The final measures... just shivers all over.


DeepR, thanks for pointing out the recording and the video. I'm blown away again! Horowitz was such a master. I knew going into the ride that his power and deftness would make the the outer movements sparkle, but I most enjoyed his approach to the second movement. For some reason it reminded me of the way Horowitz plays the Chopin mazurkas, and he is my favorite interpreter of those works. And also his playing of the third movement with the sinuous ostinato that never stops, just amazing music.

Once I'm done with the complete survey of Scriabin, if finances allow, I will buy some alternate recordings, and Horowitz's interpretations will be on my list I'm sure.


----------



## techniquest

I'm not sure I'm allowed to mention this one as it's not strictly speaking classical music; though it is in a way, it's just that it's played mostly on electronic instruments rather than an orchestra. This is "Reverberations" by symphonic rock group The Enid, whom I have enjoyed since the mid '70s. However this particular track is new to me and absolutely blew me away. It's an instrumental adagio with depth and a ton of emotion.


----------



## Andolink

This piece blew me away today:

*Joseph Haydn*: _String quartet in in E flat major, Op. 9 no. 2_
The London Haydn Quartet








This music is so suave, elegant, understated and inventive it makes me swoon. A lot of the credit has to go to these performers; such refinement and tonal beauty!


----------



## Serge

Nocturnes by Debussy the other night.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Schoenberg's Gurrelider. I mean, What the heck was that? Is it Ravel? Is it Wagner or Strauss?

On the other hand, all that ostinato is tiresome and I can't say it doesn't suffer a bit from this:


EdwardBast said:


> (...) My point is that it is easy with large orchestral forces to dazzle and distract (...) Vast coloristic resources make it possible to stretch and artificially resuscitate weak material. (...)


----------



## Andolink

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Schoenberg's Gurrelider. I mean, What the heck was that? Is it Ravel? Is it Wagner or Strauss?
> 
> On the other hand, all that ostinato is tiresome and I can't say it doesn't suffer a bit from this:


So then, what are you saying...Gurrelieder blows you away but you're embarrassed to admit it does given it's manipulativeness?


----------



## Mahlerian

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Schoenberg's Gurrelider. I mean, What the heck was that? Is it Ravel? Is it Wagner or Strauss?


Sounds like no one but Schoenberg to me. It post-dates Verklarte Nacht, after all, and even the unpublished String Quartet in D bears the hallmarks of Schoenberg's emerging style. Of course, at the time he was quite inspired by Wagner and Strauss (he'd probably never encountered Ravel at the time, and Ravel hadn't written any of his masterpieces yet anyway).


----------



## arpeggio

*Kurt Atterberg Symphony Number 8*

Kurt Atterberg _Symphony Number 8_






First rate B composer. To my ears a slightly more modern Grieg. Not in the same league as Sibelius but close.

For the record the great painting is _Saint Anthony Falls_ by Albert Bierstadt.


----------



## quercus robur

Parsifal by Wagner and 7th symphony by Sibelius.
In fact, they'll do it every time.


----------



## jim prideaux

final movement of Kalinnikov 2nd symphony-nothing profound, just some great toons!


----------



## arpeggio

jim prideaux said:


> final movement of Kalinnikov 2nd symphony-nothing profound, just some great toons!


I don't know. Some of the toons bug me and are quite daffy.


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti's 9th Piano Sonata, played by Geoffrey Burleson.
Listen to what Persichetti accomplishes in only 9 minutes.
Absolutely blows me away!!!


----------



## Oskaar

Listening to Prokofievs 3. symphony, and it is absolutely blowing me away, also litteralary!


----------



## hpowders

Hang on tightly.


----------



## Oskaar

hpowders said:


> Hang on tightly.


I am trying! Ok, no it ended. I must fix my heary mess, and change my destroyed cloths. The glasses, I can not find...


----------



## hpowders

oskaar said:


> I am trying! Ok, no it ended. I must fix my heary mess, and change my destroyed cloths. The glasses, I can not find...


Just listened to Haydn's Creation. Blew me away too!

The problem is "coming down!!!" after listening! Almost like a hangover!!!


----------



## Haydn man

Been listening to Brahm's Piano Concerto No 1 and it had the same effect on me 
The first movement in particular with that power and interplay between piano and orchestra


----------



## hpowders

I listen to all this celestial music; then I turn on the TV news and it's like non-stop crap!!!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Mahlerian said:


> Sounds like no one but Schoenberg to me. It post-dates Verklarte Nacht, after all, and even the unpublished String Quartet in D bears the hallmarks of Schoenberg's emerging style. Of course, at the time he was quite inspired by Wagner and Strauss (he'd probably never encountered Ravel at the time, and Ravel hadn't written any of his masterpieces yet anyway).


I know, I wasn't guessing influences. There's a certain hue to what Ravel's style would develop, it's impressions sound somewhat "French" to me, while there are parts with Straussian thickness and Wagnerian dramatism (and if my ear doesn't fool me, certain chords progressions) the material is "German" of course. At least this are my still rather undigested thoughts on it. I don't know how could I almost completely ignore the piece until now... Pelleas und Melisande sound much more "Schoenberg" in comparison, but that could be just conditioning.


----------



## Mahlerian

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I know, I wasn't guessing influences. There's a certain hue to what Ravel's style would develop, *it's impressions sound somewhat "French" to me*, while *there are parts with Straussian thickness and Wagnerian dramatism* (and if my ear doesn't fool me, certain chords progressions) the material is "German" of course. At least this are my still rather undigested thoughts on it. I don't know how could I almost completely ignore the piece until now... Pelleas und Melisande sound much more "Schoenberg" in comparison, but that could be just conditioning.


I definitely agree with the bolded parts. One book on Impressionism I read actually cited the sunrise prelude of the opening.

I wasn't quite taken with Gurrelieder the first time I heard it, but I love it now, despite its rather heterogeneous style.


----------



## Guest

Blown me away is definitely the phrase for Death and the Maiden performed by the Pavel Haas Quartet. I'm going to have to look into the Quartet's other releases. (Also on the CD is the equally superb String Quintet in C Major). Played with real passion...


----------



## DavidA

Mozart - Figaro


----------



## Oskaar

Yesterday I was blown away by my favourite piano concerto; – Shumann - Konzert für Klavier und Orchester a-moll op.54 Christian Zacharias/Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester/Hans Vonk (Live-Recording)

outstanding !


----------



## shangoyal

The Marriage of Figaro, and Mozart in general.


----------



## senza sordino

In the past few months I've heard the following four violin concerti for probably the first time, and I've been thoroughly impressed, blown away.

Stravinsky (love that repeating chord), Szymanowski #1 (what a fantastic opening), Adams (relentless and atmospheric) and Ligeti (out of this world, can't be from this one)


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> In the past few months I've heard the following four violin concerti for probably the first time, and I've been thoroughly impressed, blown away.
> 
> Stravinsky (love that repeating chord), Szymanowski #1 (what a fantastic opening), Adams (relentless and atmospheric) and Ligeti (out of this world, can't be from this one)


Curious if you have the Kopatchinskaja recordings of the Stravinsky and Ligeti? I think these are fantastic.


----------



## senza sordino

KenOC said:


> Curious if you have the Kopatchinskaja recordings of the Stravinsky and Ligeti? I think these are fantastic.


I do have Kopatchinskaya performing Ligeti, and Baiba Skride performing Stravinsky 
View attachment 36870

View attachment 36871


----------



## jim prideaux

slow movement Myaskovsky 27th symphony-the man is the master of a restrained melancholia-no room for extreme emotion or overstated romanticism here-elegiac is a word I have already used in another post and it most definitely means that a man arguably trapped within the confines of an ideological tyranny can 'speak' beyond his immediate circumstances........


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

Since it is Lent, I have been listening to quite a bit of religious music. On another thread, I spoke of being blown away by Orlando di Lasso's Four Penitential Psalms. I admire his Tears of St. Peter (_Lagrime di San Pietro_) even more






I shall probably go on to Palestrina, whom I have not listened to in thirty years, and whom I would probably like now that my tastes have matured a bit.


----------



## Blancrocher

Robert Moran - Requiem: Chant du Cygne (1990)

I'm in the midst of another listen to this gem, which I learned about from PetrB not too long ago.


----------



## Andolink

Superlative music!--stunning performance!--stunning recording!

*Johannes Brahms*: _Trio for clarinet, cello and piano in A minor, Op. 114_
Martin Fröst, clarinet
Torleif Thedéen, cello
Roland Pöntinen, piano


----------



## hpowders

Haydn's "Surprise" symphony, Leonard Bernstein, NY Philharmonic.


----------



## maestro267

The ending of the fifth movement (Sanctus) of George Lloyd's Symphonic Mass is absolutely mindblowing! Genuinely one of the most overwhelmingly powerful fortissimos in all choral-orchestral music! All the more remarkable for the fact it was written as recently as 1992.


----------



## adrem

I'm recently blown away by Bruckner hole 6th symphony, especially this fragment 



 from 4:18-11:30, my God...that flute solo at 7:50 and then strings with the same theme, out of this earth...


----------



## Morimur

Ferneyhough's String Quartet No. 4. Still don't know what the hell's going on but I like it.


----------



## rrudolph

As I just posted over on the Current Listening thread, I just "discovered" The Epic of Gilgamesh by Martinu and enjoyed it immensely. I'm not normally attracted to works that include narration, but the orchestral and vocal writing is so strong it really works for me.


----------



## hpowders

Colin Davis/Concertgebouw's performance of Haydn's Symphony #102.

Many conductors rush the incredibly witty finale, smudging detail in the process.
Not Sir Colin! He uses just the right touch of restraint here so one can just about write out the score for the finale just from listening to this performance.

Completely blew me away!!


----------



## BaronScarpia

Olivier Messiaen's La Nativité du Seigneur (particularly Les Anges). Terrifying.

On the other end of the spectrum, Louis Spohr's breathtaking, mouthwatering Concertante for Violin, Harp and Orchestra.


----------



## shangoyal

Haydn - Symphony No. 83 in G minor "The Hen"


----------



## Celloman

Schoenberg - _Erwartung_

I recently attended a live performance of this piece, hearing it for the second time. I am always "blown away" by the dark, rich textures and colorful orchestration.


----------



## Blake

It's more of a 4 hour journey, but Jordi Savall's _Balkan - Honey and Blood_ impressed the hell out of me… and then blew me away.


----------



## Jobis

Salvatore Sciarrino's Lohengrin.

Although i've only listened to it, it seems like it would make a real piece of total theatre in performance. The elements of music blend seamlessly with speech and sound effects (from the instruments and the movement of characters) in a way I couldn't have imagined.






Absolutely captivating.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Bartók - Violín concerto No. 2. Love this concerto. In simply words I feel like I am on a roller coaster.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Rautavaara's violin concerto. Last night I attended a concert conducted by Olli Mustonen, the whopper main piece of the concert was to be his symphony no. 1 "Tuuri," I was expecting to be blown away by this relatively recent work of his and I did end up enjoying it greatly....but wow that violin concerto! Rautavaara is still the current voice of Finland to me. Sorry Mustonen!


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn's Symphony #99 in E Flat performed by the NY Philharmonic, conducted by Leonard Bernstein.

This just could be Haydn's greatest symphony.


----------



## shangoyal

hpowders said:


> FJ Haydn's Symphony #99 in E Flat performed by the NY Philharmonic, conducted by Leonard Bernstein.
> 
> This just could be Haydn's greatest symphony.


I think "Which is Haydn's greatest symphony?" could be the toughest question in the universe.


----------



## hpowders

shangoyal said:


> I think "Which is Haydn's greatest symphony?" could be the toughest question in the universe.


Yes. It's a subjective choice. It could also be 102 or 104, but for me at this point in time, it's 99.


----------



## AH music

shangoyal said:


> I think "Which is Haydn's greatest symphony?" could be the toughest question in the universe.


More than 9 contenders, too..... Although #99 _is_ right up there.....


----------



## hpowders

I feel it is Bernstein's best performance in his London Symphony set.


----------



## arpeggio

*Elgar CARACTACUS*






​
I recently acquired the above set.

I have been slowing going through the set. There are thirty CD's in it. I was disappointed when I got to the CD's that are devoted to his oratorios which are significant part of his oeuvre. Then I got to _Caractacus_. I was blown away. I have no idea why this one work struck such a chord with me. I am listening to it now. I have just finished hearing a great duet "Come! beneath our woodland bow'rs". WOW!!!!!:clap:

There are a few other oratorios in the set that I am unfamiliar with. I hope that any of them will blow me away like _Caractacus_.

I have checked the catalogue and along with this set there is only one recording of this work.

Edit: I have been doing some research and found that many consider this one of his weakest oratorios.


----------



## Sonata

Gluck's Orphee et Euridice. Such a beautiful work!


----------



## Skilmarilion

For some reason, the beauty and transcendence of the slow movement from Brahms' 3rd hadn't quite hit me until very recently. Maybe it's the strength of the other movements which can overshadow it. In any case, it's magical stuff.


----------



## PlaySalieri

David Oistrakh playing the Mendelssohn concerto - this one






Most electrifying playing I have ever heard.


----------



## Alydon

I had never listened to Bruckner's 7th symphony in any proper sense until last week when a complete set arrived (the Jochum on DG). This symphony must be ranked as one of the greatest ever written - a work so profound and sincere it still humbles me when I listen to it.


----------



## AdmiralSilver

R.Strauss's Burleske in Dm
I really was blown away by this.


----------



## hpowders

Alydon said:


> I had never listened to Bruckner's 7th symphony in any proper sense until last week when a complete set arrived (the Jochum on DG). This symphony must be ranked as one of the greatest ever written - a work so profound and sincere it still humbles me when I listen to it.


As long as you feel that way, please try the 8th too soon.


----------



## Dustin

hpowders said:


> Yes. It's a subjective choice. It could also be 102 or 104, but for me at this point in time, it's 99.


Wasn't it 94 sometime in the past few weeks?


----------



## Weston

I had posted on the current listening thread about the Ginastera string quartets I've recently discovered. Fantastic pieces especially No. 2. Of course, they _would_ appeal to an aging Emerson, Lake & Palmer fan.


----------



## hpowders

Dustin said:


> Wasn't it 94 sometime in the past few weeks?


Yes, it was! Surprising, isn't it?


----------



## Planetsuite

Shostakovich's violin concerto, recorded, I believe, in 1957 in Moscow with David Oistrakh. It's a mono recording and the quality isn't very good but I forgot all this as I listened. I wouldn't trade it for a modern pristine version, this one is all I need and the fact that it's played in the land of, and during the time of, Shostakovich himself, and by sympathetic fellow countrymen who knew him, makes it priceless!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Kalinnikov's 2nd Symphony. I usually just listen to the 1st, but when I listened to the 2nd one recently, I was struck with the old Russian fervor I normally have. Somehow Kalinnikov achieves an authentically "Russian" tone without truly being like a Nationalist school member, or a Tchaikovskian. He's from the Independent party, yay!

The whole piece puts me on (a good kind of) edge, but the end of the 3rd mvmt. (scherzo) is just brilliant in its joy (23:40 to the end of the mvmt.):


----------



## BaronScarpia

Richard Strauss's song Cäcilie, sung by the enchanting dramatic mezzo Christa Ludwig:


----------



## BaronScarpia

Me again!

Brahms: Alto Rhapsody


----------



## hpowders

Debussy Preludes, Book One as played by Nelson Freire.

This man has an incredible sensitivity for this great music.


----------



## spradlig

Um, you mean his first violin concerto, right? I've heard his second a few times, most recently a few days ago. It seemed pretty good and probably worth another listen. I'm not claiming it's as good as his first.



Planetsuite said:


> Shostakovich's violin concerto, recorded, I believe, in 1957 in Moscow with David Oistrakh. It's a mono recording and the quality isn't very good but I forgot all this as I listened. I wouldn't trade it for a modern pristine version, this one is all I need and the fact that it's played in the land of, and during the time of, Shostakovich himself, and by sympathetic fellow countrymen who knew him, makes it priceless!


----------



## Xaltotun

The Te Deum of Walter Braunfels - I have an instant love affair with this piece. I am even singing its main theme to my 1-year-old and he's loving it. And the rhythm of the second movement - how unnerving, dominating, destructive!


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg Piano Concerto. First movement.

Full of haunting, lilting waltzes. Very colorful. In the vein of Berg's violin concerto.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Gorecki 4th Symphony - Tansman Episodes. recently premiered at London's Festival Hall.


----------



## TitanisWalleri

On the Guarding of the Heart by Djuro Zivkovic. Converted me to liking contemporary classical music.


----------



## Ukko

Mozart: Quintet for Horn and Strings, K.407. Recorded by John Barrows and the Fine Arts Quartet (2nd violin playing viola). Exquisite music for that ensemble of instruments.


----------



## WRush

actually, I was blown away recently by 'historical' recordings of syms. by Beethoven and Bruckner, two composers who are at the core of my listening world ( along with Bach, Haydn, Mozart, etc., and of course many others from Monteverdi to Schoenberg and beyond). First of the two is a set on Pristine of the complete Beeth. syms. with the Concertgebouw Orch. of Amsterdam cond. byWillem Mengelberg....the sound on the recordings is quite listenable, given they were made around 1941; as I listened to these works, which I have listened to countless times over my, say, 60 yrs. of listening, Mengelberg plumbed these great syms. in such revelatory ways that I kept returning to them as if for the first time. Next, is a complete set of Bruckner's nine syms. cond. by Volkmar Andrae (is that a great name or not!) with the Vienna Sym. onthe Music and Arts label...I own many great recordings of these syms.( mainly 4 thru 9) so these were not so much as revelatory as they were simply compelling in their breadth and power ( tho I kinda think his 9th may be THE greatest of many of many of the wonderful performances I own ); the recorded sound is a mite harsh, but more than listenable.


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti, Piano Sonatas #2-10.

These sonatas completely blew me away....again!!!
Exhilarating, witty, completely tonal.
Neoclassicism at its best!


----------



## Woodduck

quercus robur said:


> Parsifal by Wagner and 7th symphony by Sibelius.
> In fact, they'll do it every time.


Amazing. My two favorite works of music. I'm frightened. Who _are_ you, O great oak?


----------



## jim prideaux

sitting listening to a vinyl recording of Dvorak's Water Goblin (Neumann and the Czech Phil)-picked up the double album for £1.50 last week in Prague-listening to it again simply because I feel as if I am hearing the work afresh.......haunting, mysterious and lyrical and a reminder of how much I enjoy this composers works......

Kalinnikov 2nd symphony-mentioned in an earlier post but in this instance I would like to draw attention to the last movement..


----------



## Stavrogin

Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No.2
Always thought I preferred his 3rd one. But I have definitely had "second" thoughts now.


----------



## chalkpie

Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 8.....the 3rd movement adagio is a total masterpiece by itself.


----------



## Celloman

Eliot Carter's _String Quartet No. 2_ - I thoroughly enjoyed walking through this labyrinth of polyrhythms, metric changes, and lush chromaticism. Great fun!


----------



## shangoyal

Schubert's _Notturno in E-flat major_.


----------



## musicrom

Goldmark's _Piano Trio No. 1_ (2nd movement)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Giya Kancheli's "Styx" for viola, chorus and orchestra. Most epic (in the broadest sense of the word) sounding piece I have heard in recent days!


----------



## hpowders

Anton Webern's Variations, Opus 27, Misuko Uchida, piano.

Profoundly moving, dare I say, devastating atonal sonatina.

A lot of "emotion" packed into just 8 minutes.

Yes. This completely blew me away.


----------



## science

I know that I'm not supposed to say this, but I listened to Karajan's '63 recording of Beethoven's fifth again just now. 

And it got me again, just as gripping and intense as ever.


----------



## Morimur

Benjamin Britten's _The Prodigal Son, Op.81_.


----------



## Stavrogin

Stavrogin said:


> Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No.2
> Always thought I preferred his 3rd one. But I have definitely had "second" thoughts now.


I can't stop listening to the first movement.
It feels like all the music, past and future, is in there.


----------



## scratchgolf

The first movement of Schubert 9. It blows me away every time I hear it. I can't stop listening or talking about it. In my opinion, the greatest opening in symphonic history.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Franz Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody no. 2.
I've been fascinated by that piece for the better part of a decade now.
There's always something new to be noticed and loved.
Took him less time to compose it than for me to fully appreciate it.


----------



## Oskaar

*Mahler: Pianokwartet in a kl.t. arr. Alfred Schnittke*

Inon Barnatan, piano
Boris Brovtsyn, viool
Amihai Grosz, altviool
Boris Andrianov, cello

29 december 2010, Internationaal Kamermuziekfestival Utrecht, Vredenburg

Wow! This quartet is magic! First time I listen to it and was very posetivly surprised. Fresh, lyric and melodic, beutifully performed here by the *I dont know* quartet. Fantastic nerve, and the sound is quite good.

*videolink*


----------



## shangoyal

Bach - Partita in B-flat major, BWV 825 - Prelude


----------



## AH music

Blown away? ONSLOW Finale of Piano Quintet in G Op 76 (it is called "Le coup de vent"). Seriously, a very good introduction to a new composer for me.

I have been returning many times to a piano version of BORODIN's "In the steppes of Central Asia". The orchestral version I have enjoyed but has never really grabbed me, but the piano version (by Borodin himself) is exquisite and totally captivating, at least as played on this recording.


----------



## DaDirkNL

A few days ago I heard Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony for the first time.(I know, I know)
I can safely say it BLEW me away.


----------



## GioCar

Martinu's Cello Sonata No.1, from this recording










the 3rd movement Allegro con brio is just overwhelming.


----------



## Tieb

Im gonna check out a few of these pieces.


----------



## manueelster

Sibelius' Maan Virsi. Almost everything he composed blows me away


----------



## hpowders

Mendelssohn's complete string quartets performed by the Emerson Quartet.

Some of Mendelssohn's greatest, most passionate music is found in these great quartets.

Completely swept away by the romantic passion on display here!


----------



## dgee

hpowders said:


> View attachment 40969
> 
> 
> Mendelssohn's complete string quartets performed by the Emerson Quartet.
> 
> Some of Mendelssohn's greatest, most passionate music is found in these great quartets.
> 
> Completely swept away by the romantic passion on display here!


I have these and they are seriously wonderful!! 4 and 6 are special friends


----------



## hpowders

dgee said:


> I have these and they are seriously wonderful!! 4 and 6 are special friends


I love the young Mendelssohn's Opus 12 and 13. So fresh and alive!

And could he write scherzos! Breathtaking!

Some of those slow movements are magnificent too!

Very impressive music!


----------



## Andolink

It had been a quite a while since I'd been blown away by a piece. This one did it to me yesterday--

*Frank Bridge*: _Piano Trio No. 2_
Jack Libeck, violin
Alexander Chaushian, cello
Ashley Wass, piano


----------



## SottoVoce

The "Grand Sonata", op. 7; _the_ masterpiece of the early style, I think now, and a counter-force to the silly statement that all Beethoven was doing in his early period was imitating the classical style.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I've been very impressed with Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 4 of late, and generally with his 3 late symphonies. I've heard Symphony No. 2 as well and found it excellent.


----------



## DeepR

Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 - Movement 1

The only piece of classical music that I started listening to more _after_ I heard it in concert (so far I listen less to music that I've heard in concert). Isn't it the greatest piece ever? Quite possibly.


----------



## Andolink

This morning it was this piece that blew me away--

*George Enescu*: _Quintet for Piano, Two Violins, Viola and Cello in A minor, Op. 29_
Schubert Ensemble


----------



## Couac Addict

It can get pretty windy during that Helicopter String Quartet.


----------



## bassClef

*Kuusisto's Symphony #1* - didn't blow me away exactly but was a nice new discovery. *Panufnik's Concertino for Timpani, Percussion & Strings* was another.


----------



## arpeggio

*Strauss: Sonatina no 1 in F major, AV 135 "Werkstatt eines Invaliden"*

Today I attended a recital with members of the United States Marine Corps Band. The main work on the program was the Strauss _Sonatina no 1 in F major, AV 135 "Werkstatt eines Invaliden"_.

A late work, written in 1943, it is scored for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, 3 clarinets, basset horn, bass clarinet, 2 bassoons, contrabassoon and 4 horns.

The performance blew me away.

The moniker of Sonatina is very misleading. This is a substantial work that takes over thirty minutes to perform. It is more like a symphony for wind ensemble. I discussed the work with some of the members of the band and most of them were unfamiliar with the work prior to them preparing for the performance.

While checking out available recordings I discovered that Strauss composed a Second Sonatina.

They had to rent the parts from Boosey & Hawkes. Since the music is only available as a rental may account for its obscurity. Ah!! The vagaries of the music publishing business. Music that can only be rented is not as frequently performed.

(Note: Our community orchestra will be performing the Ries Piano Concerto No. 8 in an upcoming concert. Even though it is public domain, the only way we could secure the orchestral parts was to rent them from a music publisher in Germany. The fee, $900 U. S. Dollars. A rather stiff amount for a small community group like ours. I have been frustrated trying to explain to non-musicians how difficult and expensive it is to secure music for the various groups that I play with. For the standard works in can be easy but for the modern and obscure music it can be very difficult.)


----------



## brotagonist

I just heard Saint-Saëns' Piano Concerto No. 2, performed by Artur Rubinstein. I was blown away to hear such a great piece by a composer I used to consider relatively unimportant.


----------



## sonnenuntergangstunde

techniquest said:


> David Maslanka's 4th Symphony. I had never heard of this composer until I stumbled upon him during one of those Youtube expeditions just wandering about and coming across so much new (to me) music. The work as a whole is fantastic, but the ending blew me away in the fashion of Mahler!


Love this music! Thanks for sharing, the ending is indeed very intense. This album is on Spotify, I'm going to listen to all of it


----------



## worov

Just discovered Hovhaness' Majnun symphony :






Absolutely amazing !


----------



## Stavrogin

Not "a piece", but I've just discovered that the frequency ratio of a semitone is an irrational number (12th root of 2).

This notion (which I guess is common knowledge among musicians) blew me away!


----------



## brotagonist

^ I also just learned that in This is your Brain on Music by Daniel Levitin. What I found fascinating, when I explored further, is that equal temperament introduces sound wave disturbing harmonics. This video (while speaking of the Vedic tuning system) graphs it. Is this Vedic tuning the same as just temperament?


----------



## Stavrogin

brotagonist said:


> ^ I also just learned that in This is your Brain on Music by Daniel Levitin. What I found fascinating, when I explored further, is that equal temperament introduces sound wave disturbing harmonics. This video (while speaking of the Vedic tuning system) graphs it. Is this Vedic tuning the same as just temperament?


Nice.
As far as I understand, Vedic tuning is not a just temperament because its frequency ratios, albeit rational numbers, are not natural numbers.


----------



## Frei aber froh

Shostakovich's fourth symphony. The more one plays in an orchestra, the less unique specific experiences or moments in orchestral playing become. Even though I hope to have a career as an orchestral musician, I have a feeling I won't forget the first rehearsal of Shostakovich 4 for a long, long time.


----------



## dgee

Varese's Ecuatorial - hadn't heard it before. The organs and theremins take you into quite an amazing sound world - and the the chorus comes in! I love modernism


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn Symphony #102, Boston Baroque, Martin Pearlman.

One of Haydn's greatest symphonies in a terrific period performance.

Loved it!


----------



## Blancrocher

Saariaho's "L'amour de loin." I'm looking forward to watching some versions on DVD as I get the chance.


----------



## Ukko

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 42129
> 
> 
> Saariaho's "L'amour de loin." I'm looking forward to watching some versions on DVD as I get the chance.


What? Does that translate as "The love of the loin"?


----------



## Blancrocher

Ukko said:


> What? Does that translate as "The love of the loin"?


I believe so. By the way, it seems that there are some quite risque regietheater productions of this opera.


----------



## brotagonist

I have listened to it perhaps 10 times in the last 10 days:

Mozart's Sonata in E minor for violin and piano KV 304

It is exquisitely beautiful :kiss:

I didn't stop there: also listened to the rest of the disc, with KV 306, KV 378 & KV 379.

It's actually the whole disc that has bowled me over.


----------



## bigshot

I recently got a box of C.P.E. Bach's complete works for keyboard. I'm amazed at the variety and surprises in these pieces. They lean more towards classical than baroque. I really like stuff that sits at the intersections of styles.


----------



## Xaltotun

Braunfels: _Te Deum_, Dvorak: _Requiem, Te Deum_ and _St. Ludmila_, Liszt: _Die Legende von der heiligen Elisabeth_...

I also spent a whole day humming Webern's _Im Sommerwind_...


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Haven't heard anything like it, so passionate, since Bach cantatas...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Taneyev was a mega-nerd, he was a genius.


----------



## Mister Man




----------



## brotagonist

I presume you mean Sergei, not his cousin Alexander, Huilunsoittaja.


----------



## Stargazer

Randomly came across this gem while searching for some harp pieces on youtube:






BTW: I am cracking up watching the bassoon player and the poses/faces he makes


----------



## hpowders

Haydn's 12 London Symphonies. Again!

Period or full orchestra. It doesn't matter. These masterpieces are indestructible.


----------



## violadude

Stargazer said:


> Randomly came across this gem while searching for some harp pieces on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I am cracking up watching the bassoon player and the poses/faces he makes


He looks like he needs to go to the bathroom throughout the entire performance.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Handel's Israel in Egypt - probably just as good as Messiah, with excellent choral writing and use of dramatic effects.


----------



## hpowders

On a 9 1/2 hour flight recently, I became very good friends with the Casta Diva from Norma as performed by Cecilia Bartoli. Made flying torture a touch more bearable.


----------



## Deontologist

Glenn Gould's CBC TV readings of Sweelinck's Fantasia and Berg's Sonata (1974).

I used a program called DVD Audio Extractor to rip the tracks to .wma; then burned them to CD; now can't stop playing them!


----------



## arpeggio

Stargazer said:


> Randomly came across this gem while searching for some harp pieces on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I am cracking up watching the bassoon player and the poses/faces he makes


If I played bassoon like that I would slip at least ten discs.


----------



## Celloman

The last movement of Vaughan Williams' _Symphony No. 7_ blew me away, quite literally...you know, the wind machine...get it? Oh, never mind...


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Schoenberg's remarkable Three Piano Pieces Op. 11

It is filled with fiery and dare I say ugly visceral bloody gutsy emotion...

I absolutely love this piece..






followed by...


----------



## mmsbls

Per Norgard's Symphony No. 3. I had heard some Norgard, but for whatever reason nothing really moved me. I recently listened to the 3rd symphony and was stunned by the beauty and expressiveness. Gorgeous choral singing in the second movement. I'm not sure which movement I enjoy more. Thanks to those on TC who have pushed this work!


----------



## brotagonist

Tchaikovsky
Piano Trio, Op.50


----------



## hpowders

For the last 6 months or so it has been the 12 Haydn London Symphonies.

So much fun comparing multiple sets to each other, both modern and period.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

As there was a raging storm with lots of thunder and lightning outside, I listened to this:






Perfection.


----------



## hpowders

After listening to Haydn's London Symphonies exclusively over the last month or so, I just listened to Schoenberg's Piano Concerto with Uchida/Boulez/Cleveland and it was a very refreshing, stimulating, colorful change of pace!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Recently I have been blown away by the second movement of Beethoven's violin sonata No. 9. I'm a corny girl.


----------



## albrecht

Stars by Ēriks Ešenvalds


----------



## hpowders

Haydn's Theresienmesse performed by AOSMITF and Choir of St John's College, Cambridge under George Guest.

The commitment here completely blew me away. A bit slower and old-fashioned than I am used to, but the most moving performance I've ever heard of this great Haydn mass.


----------



## Igneous01

Schnittke Choir Concerto. I dont know why I abstained from this work, even though I have seen it nearly everywhere.


----------



## Crudblud

Schoenberg's _Serenade, Op. 24_.


----------



## Jobis

Ferneyhough's Transit, A lot like Ligeti's Aventures if you enjoyed that.


----------



## hpowders

Two of Haydn's late masses, Theresienmesse and Heiligmesse under Sir Neville Marriner completely blew me away this afternoon. Great!


----------



## SONNET CLV

Some sublime examples of music are listed in this thread. You should attempt to hear them all. After well over a half century of studying and listening to music, of exploring old music, new music, experimental music, and pieces off the "beaten track", and embracing music of all genres and cultures, and amassing a collection of several thousand records, CDs, tapes ... the piece that has most moved me to awe in the past couple of years is the final movement of Joly Braga Santos's Symphony No. 4. The entire symphony is a wonderful work, but the final Lento, the fourth movement, raises the bar. It is a piece I repeated immediately after first hearing, and a piece to which I have returned many times since. (It's playing as I type.) Please give it a try, if you have yet to make the acquaintance of this Portuguese symphonist. 

A couple of other pieces that push the sublime are as follows: the final movement of William Alwyn's Fourth Symphony, the "Celebration Overture" of Peter Boyer, Howard Hanson's Symphony No. 2 ("Romantic"), the violin concertos of Erich Wolfgang Korngold and Samuel Barber, Krzysztof Penderecki's "Threnody", Peter Maxwell Davies's "Eight Songs for a Mad King", Carl Nielsen's Symphony No. 4 ("Inextinguishable"), jazz saxophonist Joe Henderson's "Canyon Lady", saxophonist Roscoe Mitchell's "Noonah", and Miles Davis's rendition of the Rodgers/Hart tune "It Never Entered My Mind" ....

Literary critic Harold Bloom suggests that the common thread of all great works of literature is their "strangeness". All of the above named musical works are "strange", but not necessarily in a bizarre fashion. The strangeness of great musical art can be a result of outstanding melodic or harmonic development, original form, unique instrumentation, or a number of other factors. The important thing is to remain open to exploring. Ruts are so dissettling.


----------



## Hassid

Friedrich Gernsheim's 4 violin&piano sonatas. Lovely, romantic, beautiful music the kind I love.


----------



## ptr

Avet Terteryan's third symphony! Have heard it before, but must have ha my ears cleaned toning cuz it sounded distinctly fresh this morning..

/ptr


----------



## SottoVoce

Gullaume de Machaut, both a composer and an age that I have never gotten into. This is a particulary beautiful one:


----------



## millionrainbows

John Field's Nocturnes...blew me away.


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, Mass in Time of War
Choral and orchestral forces directed by Helmuth Rilling.

My current favorite among the 6 Haydn late masses.

Just brilliant! Completely swept me away!


----------



## Dustin

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Recently I have been blown away by the second movement of Beethoven's violin sonata No. 9. I'm a corny girl.


I just listened to this piece for the first time in over 2 years(So iTunes tells me...). That long gap is not because I don't care for it, on the contrary, this work blows my mind and gives me chills every time so I'm scared to overplay it. The first movement is my favorite because of the raw intensity but yes the second movement is unbelievable as well. Beethoven wrote this right before his Eroica Symphony and the enormous scope is similar.


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Epistle Sonata in C KV 336.

Delightful!!


----------



## hpowders

WA Mozart, Et Incarnatus est from the Great Mass in c minor.
Arleen Auger, Leonard Bernstein.

The greatest display of breath control I've ever experienced.

I sooooo miss both of these great beloved artists, no longer with us. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Le Sacre du Printemps as performed by Valery Gergiev leading the Kirov Orchestra.

Magnificent performance by one terrific orchestra and conductor perfectly attuned to Stravinsky's incomparable masterpiece, who see this great score for its musical content, not simply as an exercise in complex rhythms.


----------



## StevenOBrien




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Go to 2:48 to hear what is possibly the closest that Glazunov ever got to opera. It's sooo adorably gorgeous!


----------



## brotagonist

Saint-Saëns : Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## Avey

Heard *Erich Korngold*'s Symphonic Serenade for the first time the other morning (on Beethoven Satellite Network). Some of the sounds and melodies stuck with me through the weekend, until I finally found a recording last night. I listened to the serenade three times in full today. It is an absolute masterpiece.

Before hearing it on the BSN, I never heard anyone mention this work. Do many know of this piece?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Hans Pfitzner's 'Palestrina'.


----------



## Ravndal

This one


----------



## worov




----------



## hpowders

Richard Wagner, Die Walküre, Act One
Lauritz Melchior, Lotte Lehmann, Emanuel List
Vienna Philharmonic, Bruno Walter

Perhaps the most beautiful single opera act ever written, performed here to the hilt with three great singers and a great conductor.

Completely swept me away!


----------



## clara s

Robert S's Violin concerto in D minor

a pleasure of the ear

I have heard it with every violinist I can think of

Menuhin, Bell, Kulenkampff, Kremer, Zimmermann...

I can not decide whom I like most

power, emotion, sensitivity, musicality...


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> Robert S's Violin concerto in D minor
> 
> a pleasure of the ear
> 
> I have heard it with every violinist I can think of
> 
> Menuhin, Bell, Kulenkampff, Kremer, Zimmermann...
> 
> I can not decide whom I like most
> 
> power, emotion, sensitivity, musicality...


I have to hear this one, clara s.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I have to hear this one, clara s.


hear this hpowders

a wonderful piece of music hidden for many many years

a whole story behind it


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hear this hpowders
> 
> a wonderful piece of music hidden for many many years
> 
> a whole story behind it


Yes. Will do!


----------



## Frei aber froh

Mendelssohn's F minor quartet. The Scherzo is mind-blowing: Mendelssohn manages to express this unfathomable blend of raw emotions just in that first chord progression; it makes me think of thick, dark oil paint mixed of so many strong colors that you can't quite tell what shade it actually is, just that it means something enormously. I love how it's so whimsical at the same time – the B section is similarly indescribable; it's bitter, melancholy, somewhat cynical, a little eerie, and surreal, but these words are only parts, and the whole is bigger than the sum of the parts.


----------



## Chronochromie

Franz Berwald's Symphony #3.


----------



## Donata

Rachmaninoff's Symphony no.2.


----------



## Blancrocher

While enjoying a first listen to a concert for Elliot Carter's 103rd birthday, I was immediately struck and captivated by his Double Trio (for violin, percussion, and trombone in one group, and trumpet, cello, and piano in the other). It's a moving and lyrical late piece of music--one of my faves from Carter.


----------



## brotagonist

Sibelius' Violin Concerto

I heard it on CBC Radio Two yesterday, as I was motoring to the Badlands for a jog in the scorching sunshine.


----------



## alan davis

Scriabin's piano sonatas.


----------



## brotagonist

Stravinsky's Agon
Balanchine, NYC Ballet


----------



## Xaltotun

clara s said:


> Robert S's Violin concerto in D minor
> 
> a pleasure of the ear
> 
> I have heard it with every violinist I can think of
> 
> Menuhin, Bell, Kulenkampff, Kremer, Zimmermann...
> 
> I can not decide whom I like most
> 
> power, emotion, sensitivity, musicality...


My favourite violin concerto! I haven't yet found a recording that would completely satisfy me, though. I was lucky enough to hear Zimmermann perform it live and it was amazing.


----------



## brotagonist

Nielsen : Symphony 6

I can't get over the snare (?) drums and the glockenspiel that suggest a military march or a clock ticking: Shostakovich also used the same sound in Symphonies 11 and 12 and elsewhere. Nowhere does it mention Nielsen as an influence, but the similarity is unmistakable.


----------



## jim prideaux

slow movement ie second movement of Dvorak 3rd symphony-I have no adequate explanation for my repeated listening to this....it has somehow caught my imagination, absolutely enthralling!


----------



## hpowders

The USA National Anthem as played in Brazil just before the USA is about to play a match in the World Cup.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Beethoven's 7th symphony. I had looked through the score recently and was taken aback by the ingenious textures and orchestration ideas! 

Another piece a little less recently would be Richard Mills's Double Concerto for clarinet, violin and orchestra. I've been sitting in the rehearsals watching the composer conduct as my peers play, fascinating piece which has inspired me a lot.


----------



## Andolink

*Robert Schumann's* _String Quartet in F major, Op. 41 no. 2_ as performed by the Eroica Quartet:


----------



## hpowders

WA Mozart, Complete Keyboard Concertos
Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano
Anima Eterna

So charming to hear these works close to how they were originally conceived.
The fortepiano used is a copy of a Walter fortepiano, similar to one Mozart performed on.

Completely blew me away! Delightful!!


----------



## brotagonist

Mahler : Symphony 8


----------



## mleghorn

I've started exploring the music of Aaron Jay Kernis and Magnus Lindberg. Both are fantastic composers, one born a year earlier than me, and one born a year after me. I met Aaron Jay Kernis recently at a performance of his "Goblin Market". He was very friendly and easy going. "Goblin Market" blew me away -- it's a masterpiece. I've since obtained a recording of it. While I visited with Aaron, I asked him if his music was influenced by Boulez. He perked up and said there was much French influence in his music, especially Dutilleux. He also recommended that I listen to music of Magnus Lindberg. Hence, I obtained a 4-CD set of Lindberg's orchestral music (on the Ondine label). Wow, it's so great! I've also obtained Kernis' 2nd Symphony, which is amazingly brilliant. I've never heard such colorful and elaborate orchestration.


----------



## brotagonist

A couple of pieces by Henri Dutilleux: Symphony 1 and the string quartet Ainsi la nuit.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Das Klagende Lied by Mahler is blowing me away right now! This is music which really makes my heart race!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I never gave Respighi much thought, but stumbling upon his orchestration of Simone Molinaro's Balletto peice, I want to smack myself for not giving him a proper listen. I've been playing this over and over, which I haven't done for a piece in a while.


----------



## Guest

On Sonnet CLV's recommendation : *Holst*, _The Planets_. I had quite forgotten what a wonderfully orchestrated work this is!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Finzi's Intimations of Immortality Cantata.
Bought the CD on ebay a couple of weeks ago. I was just browsing the auctions as they were coming to a close to pick up bargains. Thought it might be worth a listen and it was very cheap.

It *is* amazing and I can't stop listening to it at the moment. It's not often nowadays that I listen to a work straight away after it's finished. But this CD has stayed in my car stereo for 10 days now.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

hpowders said:


> View attachment 45704
> 
> 
> WA Mozart, Complete Keyboard Concertos
> Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano
> Anima Eterna
> 
> So charming to hear these works close to how they were originally conceived.
> The fortepiano used is a copy of a Walter fortepiano, similar to one Mozart performed on.
> 
> Completely blew me away! Delightful!!


Jos van Immerseel has become my go to guy for period performances of classical pieces. His Beethoven Symphony set, converted me to period performance. I don't consider period the only way to do it, but there is something special to hear close to how it originally sounded. Trevor Pinnock is my baroque guy.

I tell people, you haven't heard these pieces, until you've heard them with gut strings.


----------



## hpowders

Blown me away recently? The wind machine in R Strauss' Don Quixote.


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti, Piano Sonatas #'s 2-10.

Hauntingly beautiful, rhythmically alive; Twentieth Century Americana at its proud best.

Completely blows me away every time I here these wonderful neoclassical sonatas!


----------



## billeames

Messiaen Turangalila last month. Strange but beautiful chords and progressions. 1982 Mahler 8th.


----------



## brotagonist

Rachmaninov: Elegiac Piano Trio 2

The first one is nice, too, but the second, written 2 years later, dedicated to Tchaikovsky, is outstanding. I've never heard Rachmaninov like this: the cello adds a classical touch.


----------



## hpowders

WA Mozart, Complete Keyboard Concertos.

Malcom Bilson, fortepiano
John Eliot Gardiner
English Baroque

I find these period performances so cool! Blown away completely!


----------



## brotagonist

Bartók : The Miraculous Mandarin










(the suite is also great, but it is the complete work that blew me away yesterday, enough to order it)


----------



## hpowders

I was watching the movie, "Thanks For Sharing" last night and out of the blue, the slow movement of Mendelssohn's Italian Symphony began playing.

I haven't listened to this music in years!

I was completely blown away by the beauty of this music as I will now go through my thousands of CD's to try and locate a performance of it.


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> View attachment 46035
> 
> 
> Vincent Persichetti, Piano Sonatas #'s 2-10.
> 
> Hauntingly beautiful, rhythmically alive; Twentieth Century Americana at its proud best.
> 
> Completely blows me away every time I here these wonderful neoclassical sonatas!


What's wrong with #1?


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> What's wrong with #1?


Nothing is wrong with #'s 1-10. My favorite is #10, a big important "statement" followed by #9, much shorter and bright and witty.

#'s 2-10 represent neoclassicism at its best.

#'s 1, 11 and 12 are more challenging sonatas for the listener and lack the immediate appeal of #'s 2-10.


----------



## Lovemylute

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis. Sublime!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

^if performed just right, it is a piece guaranteed to make me weep.


----------



## Lovemylute

^Indeed, it makes me cry every time I hear it. It touches something so deep within me.


----------



## brotagonist

Stefano Gervasoni's Rigirio (2000) for baritone saxophone, piano and percussion.


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn, Complete String Quartets
Emerson String Quartet

Terrific performances of magnificent music.

Completely blows me away!


----------



## brotagonist

Penderecki's Magnificat from '73-'74






I never heard it until this morning. I am agog


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Schönberg - Peace on Earth. Intriguing and beautiful.


----------



## Stargazer

brotagonist said:


> Rachmaninov: Elegiac Piano Trio 2
> 
> The first one is nice, too, but the second, written 2 years later, dedicated to Tchaikovsky, is outstanding. I've never heard Rachmaninov like this: the cello adds a classical touch.


Thanks for the suggestion, it was really good! I should really just go crazy and start listening to all of Rachmaninoff, because he consistently surprises me with little gems I hadn't heard before.


----------



## Jordan Law

Although I have loved Debussy as a composer for years now, I recently listened to Pagodes, which I had not heard for some time. When it finished, all I could say was "wow". It was such a beautiful and sweet little piece and I loved the oriental flavour that it had, sounded very much like the far east.


----------



## brotagonist

Karl Amadeus Hartmann : The 8 Symphonies

These are stunning  I find it difficult to single out even a few as superlative: they all are!


----------



## shangoyal

Debussy's suite for orchestra, piano and chorus: *Printemps*


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn, Complete Quartets
Quatuor Ysaÿe

Terrific performances; completely blew me away!


----------



## brotagonist

Shotakovich : Symphony 15

I have had the album for about a year and I gave it a thorough listening then and, like all of Shostakovich, liked it a lot. It was not until last night that I gave it the living room floor treatment. I am so blown away that I feel completely disoriented this morning. I walk on unstable ground.


----------



## Blancrocher

John Luther Adams' "Qilyuan"--all drumming, all the time. I downloaded the album "Red Arc/Blue Veil" on the cheap off Amazon, and this is the track that's been getting the most plays. I'm interested to hear more music in a similar style.


----------



## DeepR

Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 8


----------



## SeptimalTritone

DeepR said:


> Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 8


The late Scriabin piano sonatas are crazy, intense, and awesome! You have good taste dude!

John Adams's violin concerto and Dharma at Big Sur (electric violin concerto) have blown me away:


----------



## Mahlerian

Babbitt: Philomel





The Bethany Beardslee version had never quite done it for me, but this recording really opened the work up for me. The work is one of the earliest pieces for live performer (soprano) and electronic sound (including both synthesized tones and manipulated versions of Beardslee's voice). Just as the vocal is divided between the live performer and the prerecorded sound, the text is fragmented and refracted. I think of it as something akin to a post-War variation on Schoenberg's Erwartung.


----------



## dgee

Ruth Crawford Seeger's String Quartet. I must admit, I'd somehow dismissed Ms Crawford Seeger as some sort of wishy washy neoclassicist and hadn't contemplated listening to her small output. Turns out she was a robust 30s modernist! The whole quartet is good but the last two movements are jaw-dropping. And, I would say, completely accessible to anyone with a love of sonority. The third movement is an unbroken build-up while the fourth playfully juxtaposes muted and unmuted strings - so simple yet so awesome and like not much else - can't stop listening:






Unfortunately, Ms Crawford married Mr Seeger and was lost to the pervasiveness of 1930s gender roles  A real what-might-have-been (although she apparently did sterling work collecting folk music)

This might not be anything new for American listeners but it really felt like unearthing a secret for me!


----------



## Oskaar

Recently I was taken by storm by Dvoraks Piano concerto in G minor Op.33. It is an amazing work, and as I understood rather neglected and underperformed. That is a crime!

spotify
youtube


----------



## Andolink

Most recently blown away by *Haydn's* _Symphony No. 70 in D major_ from Vol. 10 of Hogwood's AAM cycle:


----------



## meredull

Recently, I have been blown away by Tubin's 2nd, 5th, and 8th symphonies. So moving, so unique in character, so powerful at times.

Symphony no. 2 - 1st mvmt:





Symphony no. 5:





Symphony no. 8 - 1st mvmt:


----------



## Hmmbug

George Crumb's Vox Balaenae:


----------



## maestro267

Some of the new works performed at the Proms this year have blown me away! Right now, I'm watching Gabriel Prokofiev's Violin Concerto, and the rhythms in this work are so infectious, sometimes using orchestral percussion to recreate the sounds of electronic dance music!

And last night, we had the world premiere of Meld by Benedict Mason. Sound theatre is a great way to describe this extraordinary work. The players start right up at the very top of the Royal Albert Hall, and throughout the work they're moving about, playing games of tag on the empty floor of the Hall. Players in the boxes doing a pizzicato Mexican Wave. Totally redefining our expectations as to what music should be.


----------



## echo

this is a great song to sing to babies --- i just change the words to teeny tiny, tiny teeny


----------



## hpowders

Today, I'm being blown away by fortepianist Malcolm Bilson in the complete Mozart keyboard concertos with John Eliot Gardiner directing the English Baroque Soloists.

There is nothing like hearing Mozart played on fortepiano in historically informed performances at proper pitch.


----------



## Igneous01

Bach's The Art of the Fugue

I feel like an ignorant fool for ignoring this when it appeared in my suggestions. I never really held Bach on the mountain pedestal that others do, but now I understand why. Well tempered clavier didn't grab hold of me like this did. Truly his greatest (unfinished) masterpiece. 

Now if only I could find a proper conclusion to Contrapunctus XIV (Walcha's was disappointing; no cadence of third subject to exposition of primary subject (As Bach did with the other themes) and the climax doesn't hold a candle to Bach's interwoven 3 subjects)


----------



## hpowders

Hermioneviolageek said:


> Mendelssohn's F minor quartet. The Scherzo is mind-blowing: Mendelssohn manages to express this unfathomable blend of raw emotions just in that first chord progression; it makes me think of thick, dark oil paint mixed of so many strong colors that you can't quite tell what shade it actually is, just that it means something enormously. I love how it's so whimsical at the same time - the B section is similarly indescribable; it's bitter, melancholy, somewhat cynical, a little eerie, and surreal, but these words are only parts, and the whole is bigger than the sum of the parts.


The f minor is one of my favorite quartets. I love the first movement coda-what passion!


----------



## mmsbls

Thanks to cjvinthechair and the New generations thread for introducing me to Victoria Poleva and _Messages for onesimpleman_. The work is comprised of 3 pieces for violin, vibraphone, and strings.


----------



## Amusicman

John Mackey - Wine-Dark Sea


----------



## SONNET CLV

Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto, Meditation
Leonid Kogan, Paris Conservatiore Orchestra, Constantin Silvestri, Conductor
Columbia-EMI/Electric Recording Company SAX 2323 180g LP
Mastered by: Pete Hutchison

This reissue of Leonid Kogan's epic performance of Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto and Meditation by The Electric Recording Company, limited to 300 copies, costs £300 or about $504.









And that's what blows me away about this record. The price!

Hey, I enjoy Kogan's playing and Tchaikovsky's Concerto ... but there are limits to what even I'll pay for a record.


----------



## arpeggio

*Crumb Voice of the Whale*

My wife and I just a discovered the Staunton, Virginia Music Festival. We attended some of the concerts last weekend. (Woodrow Wilson is from Staunton.) This is the first time we have attended it. It is an outstanding festival and they bring in great musicians to perform.

At one of the concerts they performed George Crumb's Voice of the Whale. (They perform all kinds of music from renaissance to contemporary.) I have a recording of this work and I was not impressed. In a live performance it blew my wife and I and the entire audience away. IT WAS AWESOME. Stage was darken as well as the audience. The only lights on the stage where the music stand lights and a blue light. The performers wore black and they also wore black masks so the audience would not be distracted from the music. It was very intense. It was amazing how Crumb evoked the sounds of a whale with only an amplified flute, cello and piano. There was no tape recording.


----------



## hpowders

The complete Mendelssohn quartets performed by the Henschel String Quartet.

Everything they do seems so right to these jaded ears.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

Ormandy conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 4, Op. 43: First movement


----------



## hpowders

Yes. Ormandy was a fine Shostakovich conductor; Sibelius too.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

hpowders said:


> Yes. Ormandy was a fine Shostakovich conductor; Sibelius too.


I'm getting into classical music as a death metal fan. this particular piece really appeals to me for some reason.
i also like Bruckners 9thsymphony second movement


----------



## hpowders

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> I'm getting into classical music as a death metal fan. this particular piece really appeals to me for some reason.
> i also like Bruckners 9thsymphony second movement


Good. Whatever works for you. May I suggest Prokofiev's Third Piano Concerto for you to try? It's got a lot of kinetic energy to it.

I commend you for trying!!!


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

hpowders said:


> Good. Whatever works for you. May I suggest Prokofiev's Third Piano Concerto for you to try? It's got a lot of kinetic energy to it.


certainly! ill check it out


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

actually that name sounds familiar because i found out today one mod my favorite technical death metal bands necrophagist in one of their songs includes an excerpt from Prokofievs Dancing Knights i think? correct me if I'm wrong.




go to 3:43 if you want to see what I'm talking about


----------



## hpowders

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> actually that name sounds familiar because i found out today one mod my favorite technical death metal bands necrophagist in one of their songs includes an excerpt from Prokofievs Dancing Knights i think? correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go to 3:43 if you want to see what I'm talking about


Yes. That's a quote from Prokofiev's ballet Romeo and Juliet which is fantastic. You should perhaps YouTube that and see if the original orchestration is available as an excerpt under Dance of the Knights.


----------



## hpowders

I've done it for you. Listen and enjoy!!


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

hpowders said:


> Yes. That's a quote from Prokofiev's ballet Romeo and Juliet which is fantastic. You should perhaps YouTube that and see if the original orchestration is available as an excerpt under Dance of the Knights.


ok ill show if i find it


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

oh ha never mind your message came up after i posted
thank you sounds awesome!


----------



## hpowders

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> ok ill show if i find it


I did it for you. See post #329.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

hpowders said:


> I did it for you. See post #329.


its fairly short!


----------



## hpowders

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> its fairly short!


Yes but the entire ballet takes about 90 minutes. This is just a small excerpt from it.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

hpowders said:


> Yes but the entire ballet takes about 90 minutes. This is just a small excerpt from it.


oh hmm. wow I'm dumb i did not remember that you were only showing me an excerpt


----------



## hpowders

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> oh hmm. wow I'm dumb i did not remember that you were only showing me an excerpt


Listen to the Prokofiev third piano concerto. I think you will like it!


----------



## Lukecash12

I just picked up this recording with Zimerman and Danczowska, and I had never realized Franck could do this for me. This is a different face I'm seeing, I'm surprised to hear my brother say it's so popular because I've never heard it.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

hpowders said:


> Listen to the Prokofiev third piano concerto. I think you will like it!


ok! will do! his work sounds pretty awesome so far!


----------



## Blancrocher

Lukecash12 said:


> I just picked up this recording with Zimerman and Danczowska, and I had never realized Franck could do this for me. This is a different face I'm seeing, I'm surprised to hear my brother say it's so popular because I've never heard it.


It's a great gem--a work I frequently return to. As an aside, Proust mentioned it as the inspiration for Vinteuil's "little phrase" in "In Search of Lost Time," though there's debate about the matter.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance




----------



## Serge

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


>


That's a very good piece, actually. I like it a lot.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

Serge said:


> That's a very good piece, actually. I like it a lot.


it's a make over of a song by a death metal band though i like the original one to as a death metal fan! frankly i like this version better


----------



## hpowders

Peter Tchaikovsky, String Quartet #2.

One of Tchaikovsky's greatest works given a superb performance by the Utrecht String Quartet.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> Peter Tchaikovsky, String Quartet #2.
> 
> One of Tchaikovsky's greatest works...


Very much agreed. Very underrated, but incredibly dynamic, full of energy and personality.


----------



## Serge

The Sound Of Perseverance said:


> it's a make over of a song by a death metal band though i like the original one to as a death metal fan! frankly i like this version better


Yes I know, I've heard a bit of the original too. The death metal aesthetics is not something that I can readily stomach though. What a difference a performance makes!


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

Serge said:


> Yes I know, I've heard a bit of the original too. The death metal aesthetics is not something that I can readily stomach though. What a difference a performance makes!


indeed my friend!


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance




----------



## Serge

Messiaen sounds like a bad joke. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## The Sound Of Perseverance

Serge said:


> Messiaen sounds like a bad joke. I don't know what else to say.


Alright then i like him


----------



## Mahlerian

Serge said:


> Messiaen sounds like a bad joke. I don't know what else to say.


There's plenty to say!

Messiaen loved Mussorgsky's music. He had a great sense of harmony, rhythm, melody, and orchestration. His music is remarkable for its ebullience and stunning beauty, as well as the ferocity of its occasional bursts of violence.

I'd wager that his stature in the repertory is only going to increase in the next few decades as audiences discover his music.


----------



## Serge

^ Whatever you say, but he surely busted my balls tonight.


----------



## ribonucleic

Serge said:


> ^ Whatever you say, but he surely busted my balls tonight.


This demands a MESSIAEN BUSTED MY BALLS meme.

But seriously, I came here to to nominate his _L'Ascension_ for organ. His is the rare religious music that suggests an encounter with the Almighty would be not just wondrous but also disorienting and probably a little scary.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Messiaen is a towering genius! And he busts people's balls. What more to be said?


----------



## hpowders

Peter I Tchaikovsky.
Second String Quartet
Borodin Quartet

Better than the Utrecht. The difference is the Borodin speaks fluent Tchaikovsky. They have this music in their blood. Completely blown away!


----------



## Crudblud

Ruth Crawford Seeger - _String Quartet_


----------



## scratchgolf

I have a few pieces that have actually opened up to me versus blowing me away. As I scroll through recent posts I see many unfamiliar names and works. Certainly listeners with more experience and time under their belts. Still, and I've seen this sentiment echoed many times in these forums, how many of you would love to experience Beethoven, Bach, or Mozart again for the first time? How many would love to experience that "getting to know you" phase with many composers who have long since crossed into the overfamiliarity zone? Many might chuckle at my selections, in the same way a married man of 25 years chuckles at a young man going on his first date. But remember that feeling. It's truly magical. My newest loves...

Mahler's 2nd and 5th symphonies - I have the Boulez recording of M2 (Thanks again Malerian) and an LSO recording of the 5th. I've found baby steps are best with Mahler and these two symphonies have kept me quite busy.

Mendelssohn's 2nd symphony - I'm slowly coming around to choral works and purchased an LSO/Abbado recording of his 5 symphonies and overtures. I'm quite familiar with his 3rd and 4th symphonies and already consider them cherished favorites. Still, his 2nd has taken hold of me and just won't let go.

Philip Glass SQ3 - I very much enjoy all his SQ's but the 3rd stands above the rest. He has a sound that is just very Philip Glass and can't be mistaken for much else. Even his Violin Concerto has warmed to me and just has such a unique sound. He could easily be accused of doing the same thing over and over but that thing is very pleasing to my ears, so no worries here.


----------



## dgee

I'm doing some remedial Haydn at the moment and the trio of this Minuet (Symphony 80) just blew me away!






Sometimes it's the little things...


----------



## NightHawk

Frans Bruggen - Oct 30, 1934 - Aug 13, 2014 - R.I.P. 
True, the recorder literature is, quite generally, not a source of profound musical thought. However, though this repertory is an acquired taste, Bruggen's artistry lifted it and made it far more engaging than one might imagine. In any case a great musician and one of the original HIP pioneers. The music is eminently listenable, elegant, virtuose <sic> and features Gustav Leonhardt on harpsichord plus other recorder artists in the ensemble work (and various orchestras in the concertos represented). I'm sure TC discussed his passing, but having just discovered the fact, and also having acquired the boxed set several months ago I wanted to mention that the set is very fine and is worth the buy if you like this corner of early music and esp for the French Recorder Consort Music. It's in the car, but I think there are 12 discs in a great, sturdy wallet/box with very good liner notes. 5*****'s


----------



## hpowders

Thanks to PetrB for introducing me to this:

William Schuman's Song of Orpheus for cello and orchestra, composed in 1962.

Alternating between introverted and passionate, this appears to be one of Schuman's more profound works, to be placed beside his symphonies #'s 6 and 9.

Blew me away this morning!


----------



## NightHawk

@ THE SOUND OF PERSEVERANCE



The Sound Of Perseverance said:


>


A wonderful performance of a brilliant work!! I listened to it non-stop from the youtube link and am very appreciative that you made it available to TC. This performance, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung, 2008, is unfortunately not released on disc (that I could locate), and I do not own a recording so if anyone has any suggestions for me I would appreciate it. I was thinking Boulez would probably do a fine job. What a work! Incidentally, the work was commissioned by Koussevitsky and Boston but premiered by Leonard Bernstein! See Wiki entry:

_It was written from 1946 to 1948 on a commission by Serge Koussevitzky for the Boston Symphony Orchestra. The premiere was in Boston on 2 December 1949, conducted by Leonard Bernstein. The commission did not specify the duration, orchestral requirements or style of the piece, leaving the decisions to the composer. Koussevitzky was billed to conduct the premiere, but fell ill, and the task fell to the young Bernstein. Bernstein has been described as "the ideal conductor for it, and it made Messiaen's name more widely known"_ Wikipedia.com


----------



## ribonucleic

The Andantino movement of the Debussy String Quartet, played by the Ysaÿe. Breathtakingly gorgeous.


----------



## Mahlerian

NightHawk said:


> I was thinking Boulez would probably do a fine job.


He probably would; unfortunately, he refuses to conduct it, and it has never been a part of his repertoire. This is probably also the reason that Ozawa ended up conducting the premiere of Saint Francois d'Assise (but that's speculation).


----------



## bigshot

Stokowski's "Fountains of Rome" came up in my random shuffle the other day and I did a double take. AMAZING! I have always liked Muti and Sinopoli. But Stoki was like the difference between B&W and Technicolor!


----------



## arpeggio

*Lieberson Neruda Songs*

Check out my post about Lieberson's _Neruda Songs_ in the "Latest Purchases" Thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/1006-latest-purchases-498.html#post714428


----------



## Guest

*Palestina*





No comment.


----------



## Guest

Another piece wich is so full of...ah just listen to it


----------



## hpowders

Mozart's Cosi Fan Tutte, the 2014 Metropolitan Opera production.

Has there ever been a more ridiculous story set to such terrific music.

A masterpiece from first note to last.

Completely blew me away.


----------



## Symphonical

I first listened to this (a different recording) about 2 years ago at the age of 15 and, whilst enjoying the music, I did not think that it was ground-breaking or legendary in any way. I think I just disregarded it as just another Strauss tone poem.

So, I listened to it once again last night (this very recording) to reacquaint myself. I have to say that since the time of my last hearing, I have really come to love Richard Strauss' music, but this was something else! This is absolutely incredible. I do think that this is the best thing Strauss ever wrote, I really do.


----------



## Cosmos

This arrangement of scenes from Stravinsky's Firebird


----------



## AdmiralSilver

*Franz Schubert - Fantasia for piano, 4 hands in F minor, D. 940*

Shame I didn't know this masterpiece existed!





Murray Perahia & Radu Lupu


----------



## Kopachris

I still haven't finished listening to Einstein on the Beach, but the first knee play has been sticking in my head the last few days. Maybe this Wednesday/Thursday (my weekend).


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven's Für Elise as played within a music box my wife found around the house somewhere.

It happens to be the best performance of this hackneyed music I've ever heard....from a music box!!


----------



## Chronochromie

Ravel's String Quartet with the Melos Quartet.


----------



## violadude

Brahms' second string quintet. I just listened to it for the first time (one of the only Brahms chamber pieces I hadn't listened to in full yet) and was seriously impressed. Throughout the piece, the strings are just scored so beautifully and there are so many moments of pure richness that Brahms squeezes out of those things. I love the rhythms of the first movement. Brahms really knows how to take a regular pulse and manipulate rhythmic pulses so that they become irregular and of course he loves creating patterns that sound like they are within the bar but actually cross over the bar line. I also love how in the development of the 1st movement instead of starting off with "business as usual" he starts with a moment of serene tranquility. It was perfect. And he didn't slow the tempo down either, he achieved it purely with other means (the scoring, the rhythms, the dynamics etc.). The jumpy main theme of the movement is really fun too.

The second movement is gorgeous. I mean, of course it is, it's Brahms! But this one is just incredible. I'm not sure what to say about it. I would need to think about it more than I'm willing to at this time of night. Just listen to it.

The third movement is dark melancholy and introspection at its finest. I'll just leave it at that.

The final movement made me smile. The beginning throws you off a little bit. I don't want to give away too much I guess.






Here's a good performance of it that honestly sounds better than the one I was listening to, actually.


----------



## aleazk

^^lol, well, as you say: of course, it's Brahms!

Curiously enough, I also have been 'blown away' by Brahms recently. But I would say it was for the second time. Brahms was a favorite since long time, but I recently listened to his music again after a couple of years of not doing it. Just the old favorites, like the 3rd violin sonata and some other late pieces, like this Capriccio on which I'm working in the piano.


----------



## violadude

aleazk said:


> ^^lol, well, as you say: of course, it's Brahms!
> 
> Curiously enough, I also have been 'blown away' by Brahms recently. But I would say it was for the second time. Brahms was a favorite since long time, but I recently listened to his music again after a couple of years of not doing it. Just the old favorites, like the 3rd violin sonata and some other late pieces, like this Capriccio on which I'm working in the piano.


The 3rd violin sonata is a gem as well.

I just recently listened to that (not for the first time though) as well. I've always thought it was curious, but cool, that he put the 3rd movement in f# minor.


----------



## spradlig

Yes, and not just the famous slow movement.



hpowders said:


> View attachment 49457
> 
> 
> Peter Tchaikovsky, String Quartet #2.
> 
> One of Tchaikovsky's greatest works given a superb performance by the Utrecht String Quartet.


----------



## brotagonist

Penderecki's Symphony 2 "Christmas"

I can't believe how Shostakovian it sounds!


----------



## violadude

brotagonist said:


> Penderecki's Symphony 2 "Christmas"
> 
> I can't believe how Shostakovian it sounds!


I can't believe how dull it sounds.

Sorry, to each his own!  :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> What's wrong with #1?


It's rather austere and doesn't have the melodic appeal of #'s 2-10.

Nothing is wrong with it. It just requires a bit more effort to get into it.


----------



## trazom

I was blown away that, without ever having heard the piece, I correctly guessed the composer based on negative my response to the music was: one of Dvorak's sets of Slavonic dances.


----------



## hpowders

Mahler Symphony No. 8, both the Boulez and Stokowski performances.

The second part of this symphony contains some of the most beautiful, heartfelt and inspired music I have ever experienced.
It left me shaken. Blown away is an understatement!


----------



## brotagonist

^ I used it as the requiem for my father. The second part is just like you said


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> ^ I used it as the requiem for my father. The second part is just like you said


I wouldn't mind the last 3 or 4 sections of Part Two being used at my own funeral. Nothing fancy. White or black horses will do. The color of the coach is irrelevant to me.


----------



## omega

hpowders said:


> Mahler Symphony No. 8, both the Boulez and Stokowski performances.
> 
> The second part of this symphony contains some of the most beautiful, heartfelt and inspired music I have ever experienced.
> It left me shaken. Blown away is an understatement!


When I first listened to the first part, I was so enthousiast I could not figure how the second part could be as beautiful. I kept listening to the Hymn for the afternoon, and only stepped into Faust's Finale in the evening.

This symphony is on my "precious things list", _id est_ I avoid listening to it more than once in a year to preserve its mystic and exctatic aura...


----------



## omega

hpowders said:


> I wouldn't mind the last 3 or 4 sections of Part Two being used at my own funeral. Nothing fancy. White or black horses will do. The color of the coach is irrelevant to me.


When are you going to die? I've always dreamt to attend a live performance!
:devil:


----------



## hpowders

omega said:


> When are you going to die? I've always dreamt to attend a live performance!
> :devil:


Live performances of this massive work are few and far between. If I ever see it scheduled at Carnegie or Avery Fisher Halls, I will book a hotel room, hop on a plane and witness it, first hand.


----------



## Itullian

^Very pithy too.


----------



## scratchgolf

I've been listening to great amounts of Schubert's chamber work and came across Mahler's fully orchestrated Death and the Maiden. Simply amazing. How any man could write this as he's dying, I'll never know.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

hpowders said:


> Mahler Symphony No. 8, both the Boulez and Stokowski performances.
> 
> The second part of this symphony contains some of the most beautiful, heartfelt and inspired music I have ever experienced.
> It left me shaken. Blown away is an understatement!


Your glowing review has inspired me to finally sit down and listen to this symphony, it's been in my queue for way too long.


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Your glowing review has inspired me to finally sit down and listen to this symphony, it's been in my queue for way too long.


Mahler's Eighth was premiered after the worst summer of his life, and a mere 9 months before his death. It's shocking to think about the fact that he was never able to hear the Ninth or Das Lied performed by an orchestra.

Even so, Mahler considered the Eighth to be his best work, and I don't think enough people take that seriously.


----------



## hpowders

Stuck in the house on a rainy day, I played Mahler's Eighth Symphony with Pierre Boulez and 85 minutes seemed like 10. Completely enthralled!


----------



## Frei aber froh

Rachmaninov! I'm obsessed with the Symphonic Dances, second symphony, and _Vespers_ right now.


----------



## Weston

In the current listening thread I posted about randomly coming across *Alan Rawsthorne's Piano Concerto No. 1* and raved about it rather ineffectually, being "blown away" at the time. That's very hard to do these days.









This morning I'll just say that while it is highly accessible, it is unlike anything I have heard before. The stand out features are unusual orchestral timbres and slightly warped playfully mischievous themes. I'll be seeking a lot more from this composer, but I'm afraid he'll have a hard time topping this piece. I'm astonished I'm unfamiliar with him and hadn't even heard the name until a couple of weeks ago.

Here's a different recording than the above via YouTube. Of course, having heard the Jane Coop version above first, I like it better at the moment.


----------



## Tristan

*Puccini* - Turandot (Pavarotti/Sutherland)

Never listened to the whole opera before, only heard "Nessun Dorma" and a few other snippets. I thought it was absolutely spectacular. I was trembling slightly after having listened to it, can't imagine how I would've felt if I had seen it in person


----------



## Chronochromie

A couple of weeks ago it was Schubert - Symphony in C major "Great". The Sawallisch recording I first heard was so dull that I didn't like it, but then I tried Mackerras and Harnoncourt and BAM!


----------



## chalkpie

Schoenberg - Die Gluckliche Hand

This is a genius piece, and fascinates me beyond belief.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Haven't heard that piece before. I'll dial it up on YouTube. Thanks, Effy!


----------



## Mahlerian

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Haven't heard that piece before. I'll dial it up on YouTube. Thanks, Effy!


The libretto (written by the composer) is something akin to a male version of Erwartung, and the very detailed staging is heavily layered with symbolism and projections of the protagonist's psychology. I'd be interested in seeing it live if it were ever mounted in my area.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gloria Coates 'Holographic Universe' *is the most recent example. So different to my usual fare, it seized my attention from the opening and held it constantly until the final note. It came to me completely at random via a YouTube video another user shared in the Current Listening II thread and kicked down the door to a new composer and a new style for which I am incredibly grateful.

Previously, *Honegger's Third Symphony "Symphonie Liturgique" *was another revelatory piece for me and as with Coates' piece above, paved the way to introduce me to a fantastic composer and body of work. Thank you to Bax/RealDealBlues and the Saturday Symphony threads.

There are other pieces but these two have had a _particularly_ strong impact on me recently.


----------



## Crudblud

Gabriel Fauré - _La bonne Chanson, Op. 61_ *

Fauré's _mélodies_ are strange, they seem to sway about forever in directions contradictory to those which precede them, and the vocal patterns are rhythmically odd, placing emphasis on subdivisions and off-beats that seem somewhat alien to the time in which the pieces were written. These are among the reasons that I love Fauré, he is never dull, and I don't think anyone sounds quite like him. Though one can see his influence in the music of the "impressionists", some of whom were his students, Fauré's songs remain for me the very best of French songwriting.

*link only features half the songs from this opus, unfortunately, but the Souzay recording therein is my preferred performance


----------



## Itullian

Listening to this recording always blows me away.
Wagner's amazing creativity from measure to measure, the drop dead gorgeous
melodies and the absolute magnificent sound Decca gave this recording always
gives me chills at the end.
An all time favorite set of mine.


----------



## hpowders

Scarlatti sonatas as played by Pierre Hantaï on harpsichord, the only way I would listen to them.

Incredible virtuosity in the allegros. Moving sensitivity in the andantes and adagios.

Completely blew me away, harpsichordistically speaking.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six Keyboard Partitas, Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord.

The most sensual performance of these six great works that I've ever heard.

Truly beautiful!


----------



## trazom

I put on Maag's famed recording of Mendelssohn's Scottish symphony and was re-blown away. It really is a great piece.






It's just a shame about much of his other work...


----------



## GodNickSatan

Rachmaninoff's second piano trio is blowing me away. His first is great too!


----------



## trazom

Brahms's Piano trio in B major. I heard it about a year ago and forgot how great it is. I think it might be my favorite.


----------



## hpowders

After several days, it's Pierre Hantaï's performance on harpsichord of Bach's Goldberg Variations.
79 glorious minutes of Bach at his best!
Completely blew me away!!


----------



## hpowders

This performance of the Sibelius Violin Concerto by Anne-Sophie Mutter absolutely knocked my socks off!

Blew me away with intense suction!!!


----------



## hpowders

chalkpie said:


> View attachment 51671
> 
> 
> Schoenberg - Die Gluckliche Hand
> 
> This is a genius piece, and fascinates me beyond belief.


Hmmmm...this is the second time I've seen this piece mentioned recently.


----------



## starthrower

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52240
> 
> 
> This performance of the Sibelius Violin Concerto by Anne-Sophie Mutter absolutely knocked my socks off!
> 
> Blew me away with intense suction!!!


Just what type of performance are you alluding to here? Or should I say fantasizing about?


----------



## hpowders

Mahler's First Symphony as performed by Pierre Boulez directing the Chicago Symphony.

Just hearing the MUSIC without the added schmalz completely blew me away!


----------



## Shibooty

I just recently listened to Stravinsky's "Octet for Wind Instruments", and I was not used to hearing that style by Stravinsky. Again, having performed "The Firebird" (violinist) when I was 15, I had a predisposition to view his works as being an unyieldingly challenging layer of absolute insanity. The work for winds, I felt, was not packed with tension and angst; it was at times rather light and whimsical.


----------



## nightscape

Mendelssohn's String Quartet in F minor, Op. 80. The adagio movement is really something special, makes it even more sad when you put it into context with his life at the time of its writing. Powerful stuff, and the whole quartet flows.

Listening to the Gewandhaus version. I also have the Leipzig, which I may spin as well.


----------



## transparently

Dvorak's New World Symphony! I just came back from a concert tonight.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Violin Concerto as played by Rachel Pine.

Monumental!!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52644
> 
> 
> Brahms Violin Concerto as played by Rachel Pine.
> 
> Monumental!!


She came to my country last year to play Brahms violin concerto and I could not go. What a pity!


----------



## hpowders

The Boulez performance of the Mahler Fifth Symphony with the Vienna Philharmonic is stunning!
Boulez clearly loves this score! Knocked my socks off!


----------



## Corvus

Hpowders, I too have been blown away by Rachel Barton Pine's version of Brahm's violin concerto. I have to tie myself to a chair everytime I listen to it!


----------



## hpowders

Corvus said:


> Hpowders, I too have been blown away by Rachel Barton Pine's version of Brahm's violin concerto. I have to tie myself to a chair everytime I listen to it!


Yes and that orchestral accompaniment is the best I've ever heard. A monumental performance by all concerned!


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> She came to my country last year to play Brahms violin concerto and I could not go. What a pity!


Sorry you missed it!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52679
> 
> 
> The Boulez performance of the Mahler Fifth Symphony with the Vienna Philharmonic is stunning!
> Boulez clearly loves this score! Knocked my socks off!


Good to hear! I just bought this very recording! Can't wait to hear it, I've only heard Abbado's M5 so far (the later one on DG). I'm sure Boulez will stack up just fine.

I'm curious how much their respective interpretations of the _Adagietto_ affects the overall symphony. Boulez's is a good 2 minutes or so slower.


----------



## hpowders

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Good to hear! I just bought this very recording! Can't wait to hear it, I've only heard Abbado's M5 so far (the later one on DG). I'm sure Boulez will stack up just fine.
> 
> I'm curious how much their respective interpretations of the _Adagietto_ affects the overall symphony. Boulez's is a good 2 minutes or so slower.


Surprisingly, Boulez' performance of the _Adagietto_ is one of the most moving I have ever heard. Who woulda thunk it!


----------



## hpowders

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Good to hear! I just bought this very recording! Can't wait to hear it, I've only heard Abbado's M5 so far (the later one on DG). I'm sure Boulez will stack up just fine.
> 
> I'm curious how much their respective interpretations of the _Adagietto_ affects the overall symphony. Boulez's is a good 2 minutes or so slower.


Listen to his performance of Mahler 4 with the Cleveland and then Mahler 5 with Vienna.

My sonic observations: He hates the Mahler 4. He doesn't like working with the Cleveland Orchestra.
He absolutely adores Mahler 5. He loves working with the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## hpowders

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Good to hear! I just bought this very recording! Can't wait to hear it, I've only heard Abbado's M5 so far (the later one on DG). I'm sure Boulez will stack up just fine.
> 
> I'm curious how much their respective interpretations of the _Adagietto_ affects the overall symphony. Boulez's is a good 2 minutes or so slower.


The level of playing from first note to last, some 72 minutes later, is absolutely astonishing!


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> Listen to his performance of Mahler 4 with the Cleveland and then Mahler 5 with Vienna.
> 
> My sonic observations: He hates the Mahler 4. He doesn't like working with the Cleveland Orchestra.
> He absolutely adores Mahler 5. He loves working with the Vienna Philharmonic.


His Mahler 4 is okay, but far from a reference version for the work. He's done other great recordings with Cleveland though, like his Debussy.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Stokowski's transcription of Bach's Toccata & Fugue in D Minor has really gripped me.






Whilst I am familiar with Bach's original for the Organ - it being one of the few organ pieces I know - I have only heard Stokowski's transcription for the first time in the past few days thanks to a recent purchase.









This is a truly wonderful transcription and interpretation, I wish I had discovered Stokowski sooner. It strikes me as a labour of love and is a fine example of a successful transcription, losing none of it's power and retaining Bach's hallmarks. Interpretation aside (naturally), the music still feels like it is pure Bach.

Normally, one hears a transcription from Orchestra to Piano(s) - Beethoven comes to mind immediately courtesy of Liszt but to hear it in reverse is fascinating and in this case wholly enjoyable. :angel:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> His Mahler 4 is okay, but far from a reference version for the work. He's done other great recordings with Cleveland though, like his Debussy.


Dissention number_ two_: I don't care for Boulez's Mahler's_ Fifth_-- which, to_ my _ears, is completely lacking in any vitality whatsoever. The opening bars of the first movement are the most anti-heroic Mahler I've ever heard.

It really is funny how we all hear music _so_ differently.









But, since I'm wearing my heart on my sleeve, I'll say that my own standard for the opening of Mahler's Fifth is the Sinopoli/Philharmonia, which is monumental sounding.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I just listened to Mahler's 8th Symphony and I'm officially blown away. It was almost a spiritual experience. I haven't really listened to any choral music so far (if that's the right term for it) but after listening to this I realize I'm missing out. Now I'm off to explore more Mahler.


----------



## hpowders

Try to hear Boulez' Mahler 8th and also his Mahler 5 and Mahler 6.

Good thing I was holding on to a bannister upon listening otherwise I would have been completely blown away.


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> His Mahler 4 is okay, but far from a reference version for the work. He's done other great recordings with Cleveland though, like his Debussy.


With all we have to choose from, "okay" simply doesn't cut it. I love Bernstein/Concertgebouw, except for the boy soprano in the fourth movement. Oy! Lenny! Lenny! Lenny! You spoiled a great performance! WHY?????


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> Try to hear Boulez' Mahler 8th and also his Mahler 5 and Mahler 6.
> 
> Good thing I was holding on to a bannister upon listening otherwise I would have been completely blown away.


Thanks hpowders, those are being added to my rapidly growing playlist!


----------



## Cosmos

Stravinsky's Violin Concerto, Hilary Hahn with Sir Neville Marriner conducting the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields 

Not the first time I listened to it, but the first time that I really appreciated the work. It's so lyrical, and the finale is some of the happiest Stravinsky I've heard outside of Petrushka! IMO, other performances I've checked out play the last movement too slow, wheres this version is quick and vibrant, and the color of the winds shine perfectly


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm digging into Liszt's Harmonies poetiques et religieuses (S.173) - a cycle of ten often-contemplative pieces lasting just over 80 minutes which provide a nice counterbalance/compliment to the pyrotechnics of the Etudes and the pungency of the Hungarian Rhapsodies. I say I'm 'digging into' this work - perhaps it's closer to the mark if I say that I'm surrendering to them at will.

Steven Osborne's Hyperion set is one of the most raved-over but I bought the cheaper Naxos recording with Philip Thompson on two separate discs (and, unlike Hyperion's twin-disc release, both have generous and agreeable fill-ups) and am perfectly content with them.


----------



## Xaltotun

elgars ghost said:


> I'm digging into Liszt's Harmonies poetiques et religieuses (S.173) - a cycle of ten often-contemplative pieces lasting just over 80 minutes which provide a nice counterbalance/compliment to the pyrotechnics of the Etudes and the pungency of the Hungarian Rhapsodies. I say I'm 'digging into' this work - perhaps it's closer to the mark if I say that I'm surrendering to them at will.
> 
> Steven Osborne's Hyperion set is one of the most raved-over but I bought the cheaper Naxos recording with Philip Thompson on two separate discs (and, unlike Hyperion's twin-disc release, both have generous and agreeable fill-ups) and am perfectly content with them.


I love this work to bits. I have Pascal Amoyel's recording, myself.

My new blown-away's: Dvorak, cello concerto. Liszt, Tasso, Les Preludes, Hungaria. Cherubini, requiem in c, missa solemnis n 2.


----------



## Itullian

Janacek sinfonietta 

Walkure Act 3


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Thanks hpowders, those are being added to my rapidly growing playlist!


My pleasure, Dave Whitmore!

Well at least I know one guy on Staten Island who digs classical.

Man do I miss NYC!!!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> My pleasure, Dave Whitmore!
> 
> Well at least I know one guy on Staten Island who digs classical.
> 
> Man do I miss NYC!!!


Well we have a Richmond County Orchestra on SI but I haven't been to see any of their performances yet. I'm hoping to change that soon. So there must be other fans here. So you used to live in NYC?


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Well we have a Richmond County Orchestra on SI but I haven't been to see any of their performances yet. I'm hoping to change that soon. So there must be other fans here. So you used to live in NYC?


Born in Brooklyn. Moved to Queens. Moved to Florida.

People down here don't understand a word I'm saying!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> Born in Brooklyn. Moved to Queens. Moved to Florida.
> 
> People down here don't understand a word I'm saying!


I wouldn't mind living in Florida in the winter but couldn't take their summers!


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> I wouldn't mind living in Florida in the winter but couldn't take their summers!


Just as bad as NYC. No worse. No better. Gets up to around 93, goes down to around 75 from mid-May to the end of September.

Right now, delightful-mid 60's at night, 75 in the afternoon.

Wow! Just experienced a big wind gust.

_Completely blew me away!!!_


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Mahler, you blew me away again. Love that finale in his third symphony. I love the first and last movement in this. But the whole thing is great.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Mahler, you blew me away again. Love that finale in his third symphony. I love the first and last movement in this. But the whole thing is great.


Regarding the last movement, all his adagios are great.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> Just as bad as NYC. No worse. No better. Gets up to around 93, goes down to around 75 from mid-May to the end of September.
> 
> Right now, delightful-mid 60's at night, 75 in the afternoon.
> 
> Wow! Just experienced a big wind gust.
> 
> _Completely blew me away!!!_


Got to keep in topic! LOL


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 11 "Kreutzer" (Op.47)*





To put it pithily, completely blown away!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Dave Whitmore said:


> I just listened to Mahler's 8th Symphony and I'm officially blown away. It was almost a spiritual experience. I haven't really listened to any choral music so far (if that's the right term for it)* but after listening to this I realize I'm missing out. Now I'm off to explore more Mahler*.


How I envy you! I only recently got into Mahler and hearing Mahler's symphonies 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, Das Lied Von Der Erde, for the first time were all unforgettable experiences. Some of them took more time than others to latch onto completely. There has been some rearranging as far as which are my favorites, I think that'll continue to happen until I know the music even better. As of now, #6 is my favorite and #4 is next in line. #9, however, has a special "something" that I can't put my finger on. I think it'll end up as my favorite one day.

I'm in the same boat with you for symphonies 3, 7, and 10. I've yet to give them a proper listen. I'm a natural-born procrastinator.


----------



## samurai

Both the Bruckner and Vaughan Williams
*Sixth Symphonies,* especially their powerful second and third movements.


----------



## ultima

Schoenberg's orchestration of Brahms' Piano Quartet in G minor. Played by Berlin Phil under Rattle, the finale is an absolute storm of virtuosity.


----------



## hpowders

The Pierre Boulez performance of Mahler's Eighth Symphony with the Staatskapelle Berlin.

A potent combination of an inspired piece of music being presented by an inspired conductor.

Completely blows me away every time and completely drains me!!


----------



## AST

Nikolai Kapustin's Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 39, "Quasi una Fantasia." Uses thematic transformation much like Liszt's sonata.


----------



## JACE

DiesIraeVIX said:


> How I envy you! I only recently got into Mahler and hearing Mahler's symphonies 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, Das Lied Von Der Erde, for the first time were all unforgettable experiences. Some of them took more time than others to latch onto completely. There has been some rearranging as far as which are my favorites, I think that'll continue to happen until I know the music even better. As of now, #6 is my favorite and #4 is next in line. *#9, however, has a special "something" that I can't put my finger on. I think it'll end up as my favorite one day.*


Leonard Bernstein's Ninth with the Concertgebouw was my entry point into Mahler's world. It kick-started my love of Mahler's music.










It's a very _extreme_ interpretation. Many Mahlerites hate it and say that it's "distorted" or "exaggerated." That may be so, from a strictly-in-the-score point of view.

But I LOVE it. When I listen to Lenny's RCOA M9 (which only happens occasionally), it still blows me away.


----------



## Itullian

Lenny's still my go to guy in Mahler, both sets.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I was blown away last night listening to Beethoven's 9th Symphony last night. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## hpowders

^^^Yeah. It's one great piece!!!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Dave Whitmore said:


> I was blown away last night listening to Beethoven's 9th Symphony last night. Absolutely incredible.


Great to read this! it's my favorite symphony. 

Who was the conductor, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hpowders

Blown away again by Mitsuko Uchida's performance of the Schönberg Piano Concerto with Cleveland/Boulez.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Great to read this! it's my favorite symphony.
> 
> Who was the conductor, if you don't mind me asking?


The conductor was Ferenc Fricsay. This particular performance was suggested to me.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Dave Whitmore said:


> The conductor was Ferenc Fricsay. This particular performance was suggested to me.


An absolute top-notch Beethoven 9th, it's my 2nd favorite, but it's a very close 2nd!

Fricsay's Final Movement is the best out there, in my opinion. Great choice, Mr. Whitmore.


----------



## scratchgolf

Schubert's Mass No. 6

To quote Schubert, "I never force myself to be devout except when I feel so inspired, and never compose hymns of prayers unless I feel within me real and true devotion."

Fortunately, when that inspiration came, it came in powerful doses.


----------



## hpowders

Mitsuko Uchida's brilliant performance of the Anton Webern's Variations, Opus 27.

Hauntingly beautiful atonal music. Completely blows me away every time I play it.


----------



## tgtr0660

Brahms Piano Concertos. I've always loved his symphonies and the violin concerto but the piano ones were secondary in my preferences. But hearing them again, they are so fantastic. Number 1 is more immediately appealing to me with its high drama and tension, but the one that even more blew me away is 2, which doesn't really sound like a piano concerto but a symphony with piano. The first movement's tematic development is superlative, in fact one can just listen to this movement several times and not yet discover all it has to offer.


----------



## musicrom

I went to a performance of Sibelius's _Pelléas et Mélisande_ (among other pieces) recently, and this piece was very moving and _so_ good.


----------



## hpowders

Dialog Between _Wind_ and Waves, Debussy La Mer

Guido Cantelli, NY Philharmonic

Completely _blew_ me away.


----------



## julianoq

Just finished Joshua Bell's performance of Schumann's violin concerto and, wow. It is my first listen of this work so I can't really judge Bell's performance in relation to others, but I am totally blown away by this composition. Very profound, I will listen to it again right now. The second movement adagio is outstanding....


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Death and Transfiguration by Richard Strauss. The finale made me cry. I know I'm a corny girl.


----------



## Itullian

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Death and Transfiguration by Richard Strauss. The finale made me cry. I know I'm a corny girl.


It's a beautiful piece.


----------



## trazom

Second movement of Tchaikovsky's 4th symphony. It gave me goosebumps and that nostalgic feeling of "where have I heard this before?" I tried looking through the list of films on the Internet Movie Database for films that Tchaikovsky's music has been in, but so far nothing with the second movement.


----------



## hpowders

The Pierre Boulez/Chicago Symphony performance of the Mahler 9 strikes me as just about perfect.

Blew me away, anyway.


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Death and Transfiguration by Richard Strauss. The finale made me cry. I know I'm a corny girl.


Change your tag to CornyGirl. :lol:


----------



## meredull

bohuslav martinu - symphony no. 6 conducted by Karel Ancerl. Especially, the introduction of the first movement, which is also repeated at the end, and the subtle folk ideas heard in the last movement blew me away.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Schubert's _String Quintet_ is the latest work that has blown me away. I find this to be Schubert's finest work, in my opinion. I like his _String Quartet #14_ very much, but I don't think it touches the _Quintet_. My two cents (which is probably quite literally only worth 2 cents. :lol


----------



## brotagonist

^ I like the Quintet, too, but the last four String Quartets are awesome! So, now we have a nickel, since the penny was discontinued over a year ago :lol:


----------



## Woodduck

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Schubert's _String Quintet_ is the latest work that has blown me away. I find this to be Schubert's finest work, in my opinion. I like his _String Quartet #14_ very much, but I don't think it touches the _Quintet_. My two cents (which is probably quite literally only worth 2 cents. :lol


I feel much the same about the quintet. Its astonishing slow movement may be the most original and profound in all his work; the juxtaposition in a single movement of so many deep emotions, ranging from transcendent bliss to fearful agony, is as powerful a demonstration as I can imagine of the expressive power of music. I can't help wondering what the "music expresses only itself" gang would say about music like this!

Do move on to the 15th quartet. Such works make me think that Schubert's death was music's greatest loss.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Woodduck said:


> I feel much the same about the quintet. *It's astonishing slow movement may be the most original and profound in all his work; the juxtaposition in a single movement of so many deep emotions, ranging from transcendent bliss to fearful agony, is as powerful a demonstration as I can imagine of the expressive power of music*. I can't help wondering what the "music expresses only itself" gang would say about music like this!
> 
> Do move on to the 15th quartet. Such works make me think that Schubert's death was music's greatest loss.


I agree wholeheartedly, Woodduck. I thought the same thing while listening to the Adagio, I was absolutely in awe. It reminded me of the Thread I created a while back, about what separates the music you love from the music you like. Whatever that distinction may be, however difficult to grasp or comprehend it may be, it has to lie _somewhere_ in that Adagio!


----------



## Woodduck

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I agree wholeheartedly, Woodduck. I thought the same thing while listening to the Adagio, I was absolutely in awe. It reminded me of the Thread I created a while back, about what separates the music you love from the music you like. Whatever that distinction may be, however difficult to grasp or comprehend it may be, it has to lie _somewhere_ in that Adagio!


A violinist I know said that the first violinist of the Juilliard Quartet (whose recording of it I have) wanted the adagio played at his funeral. I might feel that way too, except that I hate to think of this music being played for me while I'm unable to hear it! But maybe it would simply be a way of saying to those present, "Here is the music of life, the beauty and the pain of it, and here is why I lived the life of music."


----------



## scratchgolf

"Think of a man whose health can never be restored, and who from sheer despair makes matters worse instead of better. Think, I say, of a man whose brightest hopes have come to nothing, to whom love and friendship are but torture, and whose enthusiasm for the beautiful is fast vanishing; and ask yourself if such a man is not truly unhappy." - Franz Schubert

I'm certain Schubert would smile if he were to read these comments. Then again, if not for his circumstances, these comments would not exist.


----------



## hpowders

The live 1982 performance by Zubin Mehta and the NY Philharmonic with Kathleen Battle and Maureen Forrester of the Mahler Symphony No. 2 from Avery Fisher Hall is one of the truly great performances of this fabulous music.

Simply one of the finest things Zubin Mehta has ever given us.

Bravi to all concerned!!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mondonville*: Les Grands Motets, avec Les Arts Florissants/Christie (Paris, 10.2.14).


----------



## DeepR

Bruckner - Symphony No. 8

I'm connecting to it much better than the first time I was exposed to it. 
That final movement.... I can't stop myself from pretend-conducting those heavy brass parts.


----------



## composira

The Mozart Requiem. I thought it was overrated until I listened to it for the fifth time. I started crying at the beginning, though... Anyone find this strange?


----------



## hpowders

Mahler's Sixth Symphony recorded live in 1988 by Leonard Bernstein with the Vienna Philharmonic.

At 87 minutes in length, it completely and emotionally left me exhausted. Blew me away doesn't even begin to describe it!! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Death and Transfiguration by Richard Strauss. The finale made me cry. I know I'm a corny girl.


Come on! Transfiguration doesn't even hurt!


----------



## maestro267

I'm going to nominate a single chord change here. In the Sanctus of Schubert's Mass in E flat, the beginning starts in E flat major, but then the next chord is B minor! What an unexpected shift in tonality, especially for the 1820s! At least a century ahead of its time, surely!


----------



## hpowders

Once again it is the very moving Pierre Boulez/Vienna Philharmonic performance of Mahler's Eighth Symphony. Some of the best sound I have ever heard on a recording too.


----------



## Mahlerian

maestro267 said:


> I'm going to nominate a single chord change here. In the Sanctus of Schubert's Mass in E flat, the beginning starts in E flat major, but then the next chord is B minor! What an unexpected shift in tonality, especially for the 1820s! At least a century ahead of its time, surely!


Bruckner's music (which is inspired by Schubert's) is full of such changes. Pretty much the whole Fourth Symphony is based on the relationship between E-flat and C-flat.


----------



## OlivierM

George Enescu's ISIS.

Gigantic pun intended.


----------



## Wolfie

Mahler's 8th symphony.


----------



## mtmailey

The allegro vivace of the Smetana Symphony in E major i liked the third movement first.But i was not paying that much mind at first though.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahler: Symphony #7 (performed by Chicago Symphony/Claudio Abbado)

Blown away by this work, not sure why M7 "intimidated" me for so long. It is different, an "odd duck" as Mahlerian put it, but it is odd in a very refreshing way. The 1st Mvt is an absolute force, goes straight to my list of favorite movements. I also particularly enjoyed the Scherzo and the two _Nachtmusik_ mvts.

Beethoven: String Quartet #15, op. 132 (Performed by the Takacs Quartet)

I know I've heard this multiple times, but it has impressed me and blown me away more with each listen. I simply cannot think of more moving music than the slow movement "_Molto Adagio "Heiliger Dankgesang_", I am equally blown away by the final movement, "Allegro Appassionato". I would apply the same adjectives to SQ#15 that Stravinsky attributed to SQ#14 (Op.131), "Perfect, inevitable, inalterable".

Other works: Stravinsky's Violin Concerto -- "Archduke" and "Ghost" Piano Trios by Beethoven.


----------



## Polyphemus

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Mahler: Symphony #7 (performed by Chicago Symphony/Claudio Abbado)
> 
> Blown away by this work, not sure why M7 "intimidated" me for so long. It is different, an "odd duck" as Mahlerian put it, but it is odd in a very refreshing way. The 1st Mvt is an absolute force, goes straight to my list of favorite movements. I also particularly enjoyed the Scherzo and the two _Nachtmusik_ mvts.
> 
> Beethoven: String Quartet #15, op. 132 (Performed by the Takacs Quartet)
> 
> I know I've heard this multiple times, but it has impressed me and blown me away more with each listen. I simply cannot think of more moving music than the slow movement "_Molto Adagio "Heiliger Dankgesang_", I am equally blown away by the final movement, "Allegro Appassionato". I would apply the same adjectives to SQ#15 that Stravinsky attributed to SQ#14 (Op.131), "Perfect, inevitable, inalterable".
> 
> Other works: Stravinsky's Violin Concerto -- "Archduke" and "Ghost" Piano Trios by Beethoven.


7 is definitely the trickiest of the Mahler canon glad you enjoyed. Who were the Ghost and Archduke played by. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## Polyphemus

hpowders said:


> Come on! Transfiguration doesn't even hurt!


Oh an expert now are we LOL


----------



## scratchgolf

Mahler 2. It opened up to me before. Then I purchased the Boulez and shelved it awhile. It's been playing for 3 straight days now. I think I'll forever associate it with the changing leaves and my long walks. My only regret is that Mahler isn't an instant grabber. He has to open up to you when the time is right. It takes a highly motivated person to endure this process. Today is my oldest son's 13th birthday. The day he was born I called my father and apologized for all my transgressions. Sadly, children will only "get it" when the time is right. The process cannot be rushed or forced. Mahler's music is like this.


----------



## senza sordino

These three recent purchases I have been so thoroughly impressed with. Worth every penny.

Alban Berg and LvB Violin Concerti
View attachment 53921

The Beethoven is good, the Berg is so impressive - the best I've ever heard.

Smetena, Janacek String Quartets.
View attachment 53922

The Smetena String Quartet is good, the string quartets of Janacek are mighty good, as strong as Bartok's.

Prokofiev Violin Sonatas
View attachment 53924

Fantastic disk.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Holy ****!!! Absolutely phenomenal. The scene of the Presentation of the Rose was transcendent... while the final trio sung by three incredible sopranos: Anneliese Rothenberger, Sena Jurinac, and THE Marschallin, the divine Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, was matchless... otherworldly... sublime beyond grasp!!! There are not many moments when a musical performance has made the hair on the back of my neck stand up on end... but this was surely one of them!!!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Polyphemus said:


> 7 is definitely the trickiest of the Mahler canon glad you enjoyed. Who were the Ghost and Archduke played by. Beautiful stuff.


It certainly is tricky! Highly rewarding as well.

The Ghost and Archduke trios were played by Jeno Jando (Piano), Takako Nishizaki (Violin), Csaba Onczay (Cello) on Naxos Label. I got it super cheap at Half-Price, I love that place. 

Also, the Stravinsky Violin Concerto was played by Hilary Hahn as the soloist and Sir Neville Marriner/Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Polyphemus

DiesIraeVIX said:


> It certainly is tricky! Highly rewarding as well.
> 
> The Ghost and Archduke trios were played by Jeno Jando (Piano), Takako Nishizaki (Violin), Csaba Onczay (Cello) on Naxos Label. I got it super cheap at Half-Price, I love that place.
> 
> Also, the Stravinsky Violin Concerto was played by Hilary Hahn as the soloist and Sir Neville Marriner/Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


Naxos certainly offer value some superb recordings. My own Ghost/Archduke is the older Ashkenazy/Perlman/Harrell one on E M I very much more up front than others I have heard. With Hilary Hahn/The Academy and Marriner you can't go far wrong.
Good choices.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman, Seventh Symphony. It has a terrific duet for clarinet and bass clarinet in the first movement which I can't stop playing in my head.


----------



## brotagonist

I will likely do a listen in the dark, ie., committed listening while doing nothing else, to Symphony 5 today, so Schuman's 7th should be up by Thursday


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> I will likely do a listen in the dark, ie., committed listening while doing nothing else, to Symphony 5 today, so Schuman's 7th should be up by Thursday


5 is for strings alone, not for full orchestra. I don't consider it in the same league as the others. It has a catchy final movement, though-quite syncopated.


----------



## Wiglaf

Most of Scriabin's works, especially his Third Symphony. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## arpeggio

*Janacek FROM THE HOUSE OF THE DEAD*






​
I have previously mentioned this in the "Latest Purchases" Thread.

Wow. Really in the spirit of his great late works. :trp:


----------



## arpeggio

*Grantham SYMPHONY*






​
Donald Grantham is one of my favorite contemporary composers. The above CD contains his first symphony. Even though he has composed many works he did not complete a symphony until 2009 when he was in his early sixties.


----------



## Weston

*Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps, for violin, cello, clarinet & piano, I/22*
Myung-Whun Chung / Paul Meyer / Gil Shaham / Jian Wang

View attachment 54195


I had posted this in Current Listening. This is not my first listen, but it may be my first hearing if you take my meaning. Tonight this work suddenly transformed from screechy chaos to profoundly moving goose bump inducing innovation. It also brought an abrupt end to my listening evening, fully satiating me. This can't possibly be the same piece I couldn't get into before.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman's Symphony No. 6.

Profound, introverted work by this American master.

Very impressive!


----------



## Chronochromie

Louis Spohr's Violin Concerto No.8 and Arthur Honegger's Viola Sonata.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Several Schubert songs. I never appreciated Schubert much before, but now I adore his music.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Der Leiermann said:


> Louis Spohr's Violin Concerto No.8 and Arthur Honegger's Viola Sonata.


I didn't know Honegger had written a viola sonata. I shall have a look for it.


----------



## Chronochromie

MoonlightSonata said:


> I didn't know Honegger had written a viola sonata. I shall have a look for it.


The third movement is, to me, hypnotic, blew me away.


----------



## arpeggio

*Antal Doráti: Duo Concertante for Oboe and Piano*

I have just got home from recital where one of the works performed was the Antal Doráti: _Duo Concertante for Oboe and Piano_.

There are several You Tube performances of the work.


----------



## hpowders

Aaron Copland's Clarinet Concerto with Stanley Drucker and the NY Philharmonic/Leonard Bernstein.

Beautiful lyrical section leads into a fine cadenza and then a very clever jazzy conclusion.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Bartók 5th String Quartet. Really cool! and it also blew away annoying neighbors. Aww! The power of music.


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Bartók 5th String Quartet. Really cool! and it also blew away annoying neighbors. Aww! The power of music.


:lol::lol::lol:

Bartok will do it every time!!!


----------



## musicrom

I don't know if this piece has really "blown me away," but I have grown to really like it after a couple of listens:


----------



## starthrower

I was deeply moved listening to Bernstein conduct Mahler's adagietto from symphony no. 5. Thanks to Bill McGlaughlin of Exploring Music for his excellent series this week on the history of the New York Philharmonic. Bernstein conducted this at the Bobby Kennedy memorial service in 1968.

Now to figure out which recording he played?


----------



## omega

Brahms, 1st Piano Concerto. So powerful!


----------



## Stavrogin

Luigi Dallapiccola, Tartiniana Seconda





One of his last tonal pieces... Awesome.


----------



## Loge

Richard Strauss's Salome at the Proms a few months back. I only expected to appreciate the opera, the bits I heard sounded very atonal and discordant, not my cup of tea. Only got a ticket because Nina Stemme was the lead and I liked her voice from the previous years Siegfried.

Anyway, probably the best concert I have ever been to. The music blew me out of my chair, I have never heard such an intense opera. A perverted Tristan und Isolde on crack cocaine. The final 20 minutes must be the most incredible piece of singing in all opera. Stemme's voice soared around the 5000 seater arena.

The only musical piece that has genuinely disturbed me (I became a bit obsessed). Went out and bought the Karajan/Behrens version because I enjoyed the opera so much.

Here is Stemme doing her thing in an earlier production.






And here is the Karajan/Behrens version. I love 70s analogue recordings. Very similar to how it sounded at the Proms in the Hall. (Digital makes everything sound so bland).


----------



## Donata

Shostakovich's Symphony No. 5


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I rarely give time to solo piano works, but clearly I should be. Beethoven's Piano Sonatas #29 "Hammerklavier" and #32 knocked my socks off! 

Performed by Wilhelm Kempff (DG)


----------



## Guest

Just listened to this quite sublime little piece by Bruckner (Ave Maria) :


----------



## hpowders

A performance of Part Two of Mahler's Symphony No. 8 by the Simón Bolivar Symphony Orchestra under Gustavo Dudamel.

I wasn't aware how technically accomplished these musicians from Caracas are.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Every time I listen to Beethoven's 9th Symphony it blows me away. I especially love this version:


----------



## Crudblud

Alexander Zemlinsky - _String Quartet No. 2, Op. 15_






The _Lyrische Symphonie_ is good, but this is better.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Dave Whitmore said:


> Every time I listen to Beethoven's 9th Symphony it blows me away. I especially love this version:


I hear ya, man! It's still my favorite orchestral/symphonic work. 

Every movement blows me away.


----------



## DeepR

Alexander Scriabin - Prometheus

Still blows me away, despite (or maybe because of?) the fact that I've listened to it well over a hundred times by now.


----------



## DeepR

hpowders said:


> A performance of Part Two of Mahler's Symphony No. 8 by the Simón Bolivar Symphony Orchestra under Gustavo Dudamel.
> 
> I wasn't aware how technically accomplished these musicians from Caracas are.


Is that the one with the huuuge choir? I have it on Bluray but was a bit disappointed by its sound and some of the solo singers. It's a decent performance I guess, but I was already familiar with Rattle's BBC proms version on youtube and that one is simply much better, especially in the final part (chorus mysticus).


----------



## Janspe

I just heard Tchaikovsky's fourth symphony live at a concert. Now I'm not the biggest Tchaikovsky fan - I do love some works enormously - but tonight he was, albeit momentarily, my favourite composer. The energy of the finale was _unbelievable_. And the pizzicato-filled scherzo, oh yesss, and the wonderfully long first movement, and the beautiful themes of the andantino, and, and...

I'm still super excited and enthralled by the wonderful performance.

Sometimes a live performance truly makes a difference! The symphony was so energetically played that even the thoroughly boring reading of the Rachmaninoff second concerto in the concert's first half couldn't cast a shadow upon the atmosphere.


----------



## JACE

Janspe said:


> I'm still super excited and enthralled by the wonderful performance.
> 
> Sometimes a live performance truly makes a difference!


NOTHING beats live music!

Sounds like a blast. Wish I had been there.


----------



## hpowders

WTC Book One as played by a young Andras Schiff. One of the better piano versions.
Beautiful performance!!


----------



## arpeggio

​
I remember hearing this recording when I was an undergraduate.

It has been out of print for many years.

I just secured a copy of the LP from Amazon.

Listening to it now that I have developed an appreciation for atonal music blew me away.


----------



## Guest

arpeggio said:


> View attachment 55273​I remember hearing this recording when I was an undergraduate.
> It has been out of print for many years.
> I just secured a copy of the LP from Amazon.
> Listening to it now that I have developed an appreciation for atonal music blew me away.


If you like Ginastera's opera, you'll love this book that gives the history of its censured première by the Argentinian dictatorship:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Bomarzo-Affair-perversion-dictatorship/dp/9879396898


----------



## Rhombic

Mozart's "Ein musikalischer Spass".
Hilarious, given the listener realises how Mozart composes it incorrectly on purpose to make fun of bad composers, bad musicians, bad copyists, etc. He even composes in some passages for the viola as though it was in treble clef instead of alto clef. Plainly hilarious.


----------



## brotagonist

Alban Berg's Wozzeck


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Handel Variations and Fugue, waltzes and piano pieces op.119 performed by Peter Miyamoto.


----------



## Chordalrock

I liked this:

Francesco Landini - Una colomba candida


----------



## bernstein

bernstein's a quiet place of course


----------



## shangoyal

Mozart's String quartet No. 22 in B flat

Sometimes you forget he could write great chamber music too!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Brahms 4th Symphony conducted by Furtwangler. Magical!


----------



## Chronochromie

Messiaen's Turangalila Symphonie. I can't fully understand it, but I really liked it, and I'm addicted to the 5th movement!


----------



## Blancrocher

I've been enjoying various works by Wolfgang Rihm in the last month or so, particularly Jagden und Formen and the Symphony "Nahe Fern." My latest discovery is the string quartets, of which #10 made the biggest initial impression--a wild piece with tons of pizzicato and playful use of the "Follia" theme. I'm finding new things to like in it with each new hearing.


----------



## fjf

Dvorak 12th string quartet.


----------



## brotagonist

Wagner Parsifal (Kubelik/Bavarian RSO)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Beethoven's 4th Piano Concerto (Performed by Fleisher/Szell-Cleveland Orchestra)

Not the first time I've listened to it, but I'm only recently starting to fully enjoy _concerto_ music. I think it was difficult for me to appreciate orchestral music that has an emphasis on a soloist. I just wasn't used to it, I suppose. Anyway, I fully believe that the 4th Piano Concerto is a stronger work than the 5th "Emperor". Listening to the #4, it also made me appreciate just how hilariously untrue this recent post is, regarding Beethoven's piano concertos. Rather, there really is a connection between the orchestra and the pianist, they are conversing with each other.



> Beethoven's are just virtuoso scale configurations interspersed with big band orchestral interludes.


----------



## JACE

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I fully believe that the 4th Piano Concerto is a stronger work than the 5th "Emperor".


I agree. I think the Fourth is more compelling than the "Emperor" too.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two as performed by Kenneth Weiss on a beautifully restored harpsichord built in 1646 in Antwerp by Andreas Ruckers. The case is so extraordinarily beautiful.

All that means nothing if the performance is a dud. On the other hand, the performance is towering!

This has quickly become a favorite at the hpowders chateau for all who live, hear, and appreciate classical music, of which, sadly I am the only one to answer "aye!"


----------



## Schubussy

Best thing I've discovered recently, haunting and beautiful music:

Luciano Cilio- Dialoghi del Presente


----------



## trazom

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Beethoven's 4th Piano Concerto (Performed by Fleisher/Szell-Cleveland Orchestra)
> 
> Not the first time I've listened to it, but I'm only recently starting to fully enjoy _concerto_ music. I think it was difficult for me to appreciate orchestral music that has an emphasis on a soloist. I just wasn't used to it, I suppose. Anyway, I fully believe that the 4th Piano Concerto is a stronger work than the 5th "Emperor". Listening to the #4, it also made me appreciate just how hilariously untrue this recent post is, regarding Beethoven's piano concertos. Rather, there really is a connection between the orchestra and the pianist, they are conversing with each other.


Well, that came from someone who's been listening to those piano concertos for years(and have seen 4 of them performed live) and didn't _just_ get acquainted with them. I still feel that way, though: compared to Mozart's concertos, which you said recently you haven't explored outside of number 20, there's hardly any of the same dynamic interplay between the soloist and orchestra, and none of the same anticipation of the soloist that Mozart set up so perfectly in his. Also, compare the c minor concertos by both composers, Beethoven's, it's exactly like in the quote: octave scales, barking double octave passages, with orchestral statements in between, back and forth, and with all the subtlety of a dump truck driving through a nitroglycerin plant. I'm flattered someone from here was thinking of me enough to quote me, though!!!


----------



## brotagonist

Shostakovich's 24 Preludes and Fugues


----------



## DiesIraeCX

trazom said:


> Well, that came from someone who's been listening to those piano concertos for years(and have seen 4 of them performed live) and didn't _just_ get acquainted with them. I still feel that way, though: compared to Mozart's concertos, which you said recently you haven't explored outside of number 20, there's hardly any of the same dynamic interplay between the soloist and orchestra, and none of the same anticipation of the soloist that Mozart set up so perfectly in his. Also, compare the c minor concertos by both composers, Beethoven's, it's exactly like in the quote: octave scales, barking double octave passages, with orchestral statements in between, back and forth, and with all the subtlety of a dump truck driving through a nitroglycerin plant. I'm flattered someone from here was thinking of me enough to quote me, though!!!


k............................


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stockhausen- Mantra (1970) for two pianos and percussion has blown me away recently. A riveting, unearthly journey!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just spreading the word around even more of *how much this will blow you away*


----------



## poconoron

JACE said:


> I agree. I think the Fourth is more compelling than the "Emperor" too.


Ditto that sentiment.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier, Book Two, Andras Schiff, piano. Earlier version.,


----------



## aleazk

*Iancu Dumitrescu* - _Etude granulaire_


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

^ nice hair


----------



## aleazk

More spectralism:

*Georg F. Haas* - _String Quartet No.7 with electronics_ (2011)






I love how the strings and the electronic sounds* blend and fuse into one texture, the result sounds very 'organic'.

*I'm not sure if they are synthesized sounds and timbres or just superpositions of what the instruments played before, being recorded during the piece and reproduced later in the piece; anyway, whatever it is, it's handled very well since it sounds like a natural complement to what the quartet is playing at the moment in which these sounds make their appearance.


----------



## ptr

aleazk said:


> More spectralism:
> 
> *Georg F. Haas* - _String Quartet No.7 with electronics_ (2011)
> 
> I love how the strings and the electronic sounds* blend and fuse into one texture, the result sounds very 'organic'.
> 
> *I'm not sure if they are synthesized sounds and timbres or just superpositions of what the instruments played before, being recorded during the piece and reproduced later in the piece; anyway, whatever it is, it's handled very well since it sounds like a natural complement to what the quartet is playing at the moment in which these sounds make their appearance.


Love all of Haas' Quartet's I've heard!

/ptr


----------



## walt

This has been a long time favorite.Alvin Curran-Songs and Views From The Magnetic Garden.This clip is Part II.We hear tapes(water sounds),kalimba, synthesizer.Enjoy.


----------



## walt

German composer Christoph Heemann writes music utilizing, tape, electronics and standard instruments.This piece is, imo, excellent in every way.


----------



## OwenK

Beethoven's 7th symphony, especially the 2nd and 4th movements


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Those are my favorite movements of the 7th, too! The 2nd Movement is amongst the most sublime music LvB ever wrote, and he wrote quite a bit. 

Out of around six or so recordings I've heard of the 7th, Carlos Kleiber's still remains my favorite (big surprise). There is just an inescapable vitality in his interpretation. The only thing I'm not a fan of is Kleiber takes the repeats, I don't think they're necessary. The 7th can get its point across without them.


----------



## arpeggio

*Beethoven 7th*

I had the opportunity to perform the _Seventh_ last year. Playing the second movement was an awesome experience.

If you want to here something different there is an arrangement of the _Seventh_ for wind ensemble that was endorsed by Beethoven. The following is an awesome performance of this arrangement.






​
Link to ArkivMusic: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=22174


----------



## OwenK

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Those are my favorite movements of the 7th, too! The 2nd Movement is amongst the most sublime music LvB ever wrote, and he wrote quite a bit.
> 
> Out of around six or so recordings I've heard of the 7th, Carlos Kleiber's still remains my favorite (big surprise). There is just an inescapable vitality in his interpretation. The only thing I'm not a fan of is Kleiber takes the repeats, I don't think they're necessary. The 7th can get its point across without them.


I haven't heard Carlos Kleiber's version, I'll have to give it a try. I really like the version I linked to, because it has that vitality you speak of. When I compare it to the recording of the 2nd movement on the Wikipedia page, the Juanjo Mena version has a faster tempo and feels a lot more alive.

I just love the way he introduces the instruments in the orchestra by "rotating" them through the first two melodies. And then he closes the movement by giving each instrument a chance to bow out, by playing the ostinato.


----------



## Albert7

Berg Piano Sonata No. 1 was an incredible find on this disc:









It is definitely lyrical and full of passion. Which makes it more emotional laden than the more intellectual Schoenberg


----------



## OwenK

I look forward to listening to Berg. I haven't listened to any pieces with chromaticism, but Wiki says your sonata has quite a bit of it


----------



## violadude

OwenK said:


> I look forward to listening to Berg. I haven't listened to any pieces with chromaticism, but Wiki says your sonata has quite a bit of it


Unless you've spent your entire life listening to Plainchant and the most basic of early organum, you likely have listened to pieces with at least some chromaticism. Virtually every piece post 1200 or so has at least some.


----------



## tdc

Saariaho - _Nymphea_

Outstanding piece! I will vote for this in the next round of the TC Top SQ's.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Lutoslawski's Concerto for Orchestra!!!!!!!! Twice.

OMG! Wow!


----------



## Piwikiwi

I've been completely obsessed with Bavouzet his Debussy recordings and today I found out there is one more disc that isn't on spotify yet


----------



## bharbeke

Ferdinand Ries - Piano Concertos 3 and 9

I will be listening to more from this composer. Any recommendations?


----------



## Chronochromie

bharbeke said:


> Ferdinand Ries - Piano Concertos 3 and 9
> 
> I will be listening to more from this composer. Any recommendations?


His symphonies maybe? They are very inspired by those of his teacher.


----------



## OwenK

So, I'm sure these concertos are a lot of people's favorites, but...

Rachmaninoff's 2nd and 3rd piano concertos.

2nd (with Simon Trpcheski as soloist):





3rd (with Martha Argerich):


----------



## walt

Jeanne Demessieux(1921-1968) was a French organist, pianist and composer.I'm particularly attracted to her works for church organ.Here's one of those compositions.Enjoy.


----------



## Guest

Something so laughingly simple and banal, but played carefully (pedal, rallentando ...) with due attention to bringing out the sevenths, I find this to be "something that blew me away" for its sheer no-nonsense honesty (a harmony exercise illustrating the use of IV7 and VII7) :


----------



## Guest

Apologies for the badly placed anacrusis ...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I gave Ives' The Unanswered Question and Central Park in the Dark a listen for the first time in a while (after I had gotten into modern music).

Oh man... these are profound.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I've just been to my first opera evening and it blew me away. It wasn't a real opera. Just a greatest hits sort of concert. It's called Popera and it was put on by the Richmond County Orchestra and the Riverside Opera company, both based on Staten Island. The whole experience was amazing but what really blew me away was Nessun Dorma performed by Galeano Salas and Pace Pace Mio Mio performed by Anita Lyons. Both singers had amazing voices and to hear them singing live was a real treat.


----------



## hpowders

Medtner Piano Concerto No. 2 with Nikolai Demidenko.

A really fine romantic style piano concerto-big, bold and fun to listen to!

Unjustly neglected!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

TalkingHead said:


> Something so laughingly simple and banal, but played carefully (pedal, rallentando ...) with due attention to bringing out the sevenths, I find this to be "something that blew me away" for its sheer no-nonsense honesty (a harmony exercise illustrating the use of IV7 and VII7) :
> 
> View attachment 56970


Nice 
But really, any VII7 chord just functions as a slightly more dissonant dominant


----------



## composira

The Bells by Rachmaninoff.






The contrast between the movements are amazing. From the joy of the first, the bliss of the second, the suspense of the third, to the darkness of the fourth.


----------



## arpeggio

*R. Cichy: Galilean Moons*

One of the works I will performing at an upcoming concert is Roger Cichy's _Galilean Moons_.






​
Kind of a _Planets_ type suite except for the moons of Jupiter.

Links to You Tube performance:





















Some of the neat features of the work:

Awesome percussion.

Very tricky and challenging rhythms. For example in the beginning the rhythm is 9/8 in a 2+2+2+3 pattern. Although the above is a good performance, even his fine group was having problems with some of the rhythms.

Every time we rehearse the work I am drawn into it.


----------



## hpowders

No doubt about it! Medtner's Second Piano Concerto. Big, bold, shamelessly Romantic. Very entertaining!!


----------



## Balthazar

*Le Tic-Toc-Choc* (1722) from *Couperin*'s 18ème Ordre, Book III, performed here by Grigory Sokolov.

Originally intended for a harpsichord with two manuals, this is crazy difficult to play on a single keyboard as the two hands are on top of each other the whole time. Still sounds incredibly fresh, though, after 300 years.


----------



## hpowders

The earlier of the two András Schiff piano performances of J.S. Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier, Book One.

For me just about perfect tempos throughout-never rushed, never too slow; no pedal.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> The earlier of the two András Schiff piano performances of J.S. Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier, Book One.
> 
> For me just about perfect tempos throughout-never rushed, never too slow; no pedal.


That really does sound like something I should check out when I'm in a Bach mood. 

What do you think of the keyboard toccatas?


----------



## Avey

SeptimalTritone said:


> I gave Ives' The Unanswered Question and Central Park in the Dark a listen for the first time in a while (after I had gotten into modern music).
> 
> Oh man... these are profound.


What is _not_ profound with Charles Ives is the pertinent question.


----------



## Guest

*György Ligeti* - _Hungarian Rock_. I've posted this before, but it still keeps blowing me away!
Two links (one with score/studio performance, one performed live) : which do you prefer?

1) 



 (played live by *Ying-Hsueh Chen*)
2) 



 (studio recording, played here by *Elisabeth Chojnacka*)


----------



## Guest

And one of the performers above (Chen) has led me to this exciting solo percussion piece by *Xenakis*: _Psappha_.


----------



## senza sordino

Two pieces from my recent large purchase I've listened to three times in three days, without listening to everything else, have blown me away.

Ralph Vaughan Williams Sinfonia Antarctica, Symphony #7
Brahms Piano Quintet in Fm


----------



## SilverSurfer

TalkingHead said:


> *György Ligeti* - _Hungarian Rock_. I've posted this before, but it still keeps blowing me away!
> Two links (one with score/studio performance, one performed live) : which do you prefer?


Mrs. Chen's skills are amazing whatever she plays, but I can't help been sentimental: I knew the piece on Lp by Mrs. Chojnacka, and she is a master.


----------



## Andreas

This Toscanini Pathétique (starting at 10:10) in stereo:


----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Seventh Symphony. Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra WOW!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Saint-Saens, Danse Macabre. So evocative and eerie!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bartok, the first of the Rondos on Folk Tunes. It's so cleverly constructed and every note is perfect!


----------



## ptr

Franck Bedrossian's "*Digital*" pour contrebasse, percussion et electronique (2003)

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Ptr's post has led me to this (also *Bedrossian*):


----------



## SilverSurfer

ptr said:


> Franck Bedrossian's "*Digital*" pour contrebasse, percussion et electronique (2003)
> /ptr


Curiously enough, thanks to his first record, Charleston (Sismal, 2008), I discovered that Amazon keeps informed the authors in some way: I recommended that Cd in a Spanish forum, increased sales and a friend of mine, musical critic, spoke to Mr. Bedrossian some time later and he was surprised for the warm welcome of it in Spain!


----------



## SilverSurfer

TalkingHead said:


> Ptr's post has led me to this (also *Bedrossian*):


Regarding that tremendous quartet, I bought the book edited by the French Ensemble 2E2M and there they say that the conductor uses to slip the new scores to play under the door of each one, and when they saw the first pages of that one they shocked!


----------



## dgee

Hi sliversurfer - really enjoying your contributions! (in lieu of likes!)


----------



## SilverSurfer

dgee said:


> Hi sliversurfer - really enjoying your contributions! (in lieu of likes!)


Hi, dgee, thanks for the "like"


----------



## ptr

^^Likes to the both of You, Bedrossian is someone I've had my eye's on for a while, but the back up catalogue of stuff I'm eager to listen to makes 10 year old discs turn up just now...  :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## SilverSurfer

ptr said:


> ^^Likes to the both of You, Bedrossian is someone I've had my eye's on for a while, but the back up catalogue of stuff I'm eager to listen to makes 10 year old discs turn up just now...  :tiphat:
> /ptr


A Like to you also, ptr, have you already reached *Transmission*?

A friend composer said the electroacustic part sounds like the "exhaust pipe" of a motorcycle...:lol:


----------



## ptr

SilverSurfer said:


> A Like to you also, ptr, have you already reached *Transmission*?
> 
> A friend composer said the electroacustic part sounds like the "exhaust pipe" of a motorcycle...:lol:


Listened to the whole "Charleston" album twice this morning and on quote high volume, Your friends description is spot on, when the bassoon comes in it is quite the relief! 

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> After listening to Mahler in the early evening, this amazing Sciarrino 3 CD set of orchestral works just seems perfect for my aural needs at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This music is triggering asmr for me.


Has recently blown me away. Sciarrino is the best thing to come out of Italy since pizza.


----------



## dgee

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Has recently blown me away. Sciarrino is the best thing to come out of Italy since pizza.


Have you tried romitelli?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

dgee said:


> Have you tried romitelli?


No, what does it taste like? I mean, what pieces of music or albums can you recommend?


----------



## SilverSurfer

(With dgee permission, I hope, there is a guestbook for Romitelli...)
But if you are now in a Sciarrino mood, I would recommend you to start with Domeniche alla periferia dell'impero, many versions available.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Right now I'm listening to Amok Kama by Romitelli. It's cool.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Welcome to the sect, you are already a romitellian...


----------



## hpowders

I've listened to the Sibelius 7th symphony from Gibson, Karajan, Ormandy and C Davis.

They all blow me away. Terrific music!


----------



## GioCar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Right now I'm listening to Amok Kama by Romitelli. It's cool.





SilverSurfer said:


> Welcome to the sect, you are already a romitellian...


The Romitellians Club is increasing in numbers...

COAG you should also try Professor Bad Trip (lesson I-II-III)

As a non-romitellian as I was before meeting SilverSurfer on TC , it's the work I liked more.


----------



## dgee

Index of metals is my favourite Romitelli to date!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I guess Beethoven's 4th Piano Concerto, when compared to the 5th, has that nice contrast in the 2nd movement, with its dark atmosphere. That may cause some people to give it the edge, although the 5th is the more jubilant work. Hard to decide, I guess I'd take the 4th too, but the 5th is great as well.


----------



## hpowders

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4 as performed by the Oslo Philharmonic under Mariss Jansons.

Superb performance!


----------



## beetzart

All of Ferdinand Ries' symphonies and some of Czerny's.


----------



## hpowders

Well-Tempered Clavier Book One as performed on piano by El Bacha. A model of how to play Bach on piano-no ritards or anachronistic shadings. Wonderful!


----------



## PeterPowerPop

Marschallin Blair said:


> Yeah, Horowitz said windedly after playing the piece: "That was difficult."


Yep.








Marschallin Blair said:


> It's difficult for me to listen TO-- and I really like Scriabin. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> The Feltsman must have been something special.


----------



## Xaltotun

I'm being blown away by the Graduale of Liszt's Hungarian Coronation Mass, also known as Psalm 116 as a stand-alone piece. What an explosive, concentrated effort. I don't usually like pithy, to-the-point pieces; this one must be an exception!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Xaltotun said:


> I'm being blown away by the Graduale of Liszt's Hungarian Coronation Mass, also known as Psalm 116 as a stand-alone piece. What an explosive, concentrated effort. I don't usually like pithy, to-the-point pieces; this one must be an exception!


I think Liszt is undeservedly shunned on the basis of even his piano works. Nothing can compare to his awesome large scale works which tend to be much lesser known.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven's Diabelli Variations as performed with delightful wit and expected virtuosity from the great Vladimir Ashkenazy.


----------



## DeepR

The above Horowitz performance of Vers La Flamme, as impressive as it is, was too risky and over the top. He ends up making some terrible mistakes and ruins the ending. He probably didn't play it for a long time. His studio recording is fantastic however and much more balanced.


----------



## BillT

Beethoven Op. 109, third movement. I have listened to this many times in the past few months and it never fails to blow me away.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

BillT said:


> Beethoven Op. 109, third movement. I have listened to this many times in the past few months and it never fails to blow me away.
> 
> View attachment 58433


Oh, I liked this a lot. I listened to the piece three times in a row. Uliuliuliuli!

I guess that piece blew me away, but that wasn't the only time I was blown today. Blown away, I mean. I was impressed by the last string quartets, 10th and 11th, by Pehr Nordgren. Very Shostakovichian in their sound, but still - or that's why - I liked them. And since pointing out mistakes made by other people is the highest form of enjoyment, I was happy to find a mistake from the booklet: it was claimed that the performance marks of the first three movements - Nocturne etc., Scherzo etc. and Passacaglia etc. - are a reference to Shostakovich's _second_ Violin Concerto! ULIULIULIULI*!

*sound of transcendental ecstasy


----------



## hpowders

Bach's Cello Suites, though out of my many performances of them I have yet to find one that is completely satisfying.


----------



## Balthazar

Schnittke's Concerto for Mixed Chorus. Extraordinary beauty.


----------



## trazom

Schumann's Op.92 'Introduction and Allegro Appassionato for Piano and Orchestra' never previously did anything for me, but I was very moved by it recently. Must have something to do with Richter's performance, not even an audience member's ill-timed cough could ruin the experience for me.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Balthazar said:


> Schnittke's Concerto for Mixed Chorus. Extraordinary beauty.


I especially like the third movement! Very strange, indeed: it starts with the oriental sounding beautiful melodies; in the development section there are all kinds of clusters, dissonant canons and sudden changes of style; in the concluding section (kinda recapitulation) the opening section is transformed so that it builds uo to the climactic modulation to major in the end. That really gets adrenaline flowing!

The second movement is obviously also very good. It's amazing how Schnittke manages to create unique feeling for every verse by varying the same idea slightly. Well, that's not the amazing point, but that it manages to be just the right amount of variation: there isn't so much variation that the basic idea wouldn't be recognizable, but then again there is enough variation to keep listener interested.

Kronos Quartet made a string quartet transcription of the 2nd movement, but it doesn't work as well as the original: since they obviously have to reduce the amount of voices, the variation principle kinda comes obsolete. The transcription is very dull to listen to.

Then the fourth movement. It is of course transcendental in its beauty. It's funny how different tempi different conductors have chosen for it: some conduct it almost like at a talking pace, others wallow in the dissonant diatonic harmonies. I'm more of a wallowing type my self. The opening chords could be extended to last for minutes and I wouldn't mind. Maybe Massimiato Cobra will do a version?

The first movement is a little bit distant for me. Nothing to say about it. The opening chord progression reminds me of Iron Maiden.


----------



## Guest

GioCar said:


> COAG you should also try Professor Bad Trip


I was hoping this was the name of a composer. Oh well.


----------



## Balthazar

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> I especially like the third movement! Very strange, indeed: it starts with the oriental sounding beautiful melodies; in the development section there are all kinds of clusters, dissonant canons and sudden changes of style; in the concluding section (kinda recapitulation) the opening section is transformed so that it builds uo to the climactic modulation to major in the end. That really gets adrenaline flowing!
> 
> The second movement is obviously also very good. It's amazing how Schnittke manages to create unique feeling for every verse by varying the same idea slightly. Well, that's not the amazing point, but that it manages to be just the right amount of variation: there isn't so much variation that the basic idea wouldn't be recognizable, but then again there is enough variation to keep listener interested.
> 
> Kronos Quartet made a string quartet transcription of the 2nd movement, but it doesn't work as well as the original: since they obviously have to reduce the amount of voices, the variation principle kinda comes obsolete. The transcription is very dull to listen to.
> 
> Then the fourth movement. It is of course transcendental in its beauty. It's funny how different tempi different conductors have chosen for it: some conduct it almost like at a talking pace, others wallow in the dissonant diatonic harmonies. I'm more of a wallowing type my self. The opening chords could be extended to last for minutes and I wouldn't mind. Maybe Massimiato Cobra will do a version?
> 
> The first movement is a little bit distant for me. Nothing to say about it. The opening chord progression reminds me of Iron Maiden.


Thanks for the insightful comments! This was my first listen to the piece, so I am looking forward to getting to know it better. After reading your comment, I realized that I actually have the Kronos transcription in my collection, but it never made an impression. I agree with you - the full orchestration is much more successful.


----------



## hpowders

The J.S. Bach keyboard partitas on harpsichord.


----------



## Albert7

Steve Reich's Music for 18 Musicians was an incredible piece. Very dynamic to me.


----------



## violadude

This piece by Guillaume Dufay has recently blown me away:


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Cello Suites as performed with astonishing virtuosity on a 1696 baroque cello (first 5 suites) by Jean-Guihen Queyras.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> J.S. Bach Cello Suites as performed with astonishing virtuosity on a 1696 baroque cello (first 5 suites) by Jean-Guihen Queyras.


Yes, that Queyras fellow is an outstanding 'cellist. His Haydn 'cello concerto is superb (link hereafter). As is Anner Bylsma's (see also link hereafter).
A) Queyras playing Haydn's cello concerto in C: 



B) Bylsma playing Haydn's cello concerto in C : 




I don't know about you, Mr Powders, but I can hardly stand listening to this concerto played by the likes of Rostropovich or his protégé Maisky scratching the work to death - it's a total slaughter !


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Yes, that Queyras fellow is an outstanding 'cellist. His Haydn 'cello concerto is superb (link hereafter). As is Anner Bylsma's (see also link hereafter).
> A) Queyras playing Haydn's cello concerto in C:
> 
> 
> 
> B) Bylsma playing Haydn's cello concerto in C :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you, Mr Powders, but I can hardly stand listening to this concerto played by the likes of Rostropovich or his protégé Maisky scratching the work to death - it's a total slaughter !


I can't stand Rostropovich's Bach Suites-so heavy and romanticized.

Yes, there's nothing like HIP in Bach and Haydn.

I also have Bylsma's Bach Cello Suites and was disappointed in his performance of the C Major Suite. Seems he was in a contest with the stopwatch. Queyras gets it right! He plays Bach with beautiful tone, minimal vibrato, yet not whiny, as some HIP cellists can be. Wonderful tempos. The Queyras is the finest set I own and I have 9 different sets!


----------



## Guest

Well, we'll have to disagree about the Bach Suite in C. Let us rejoice rather in the overall magnificent playing of both Queyras and Bylsma. I will though be getting the Queyras Bach cello suites to add to my collection (of all the others!).


----------



## Guest

In the meantime, Mr Powders, enjoy this short documentary on Bylsmer as teacher:


----------



## Guest

As is perhaps obvious, I am a great, great admirer of Bylsmer. Queyras is young, and shows great promise. The relay passes from the Cloggie to the Frenchie.


----------



## Guest

And whilst on the subject of great 'cellists and the Bach 'cello suites, here's the father of them all, scratches and dodgy intonation and all, but still the benchmark ... I give you, ladies and gentlemen ... caballero Pau Casals !!!


----------



## Guest

Lord, old Bach must have had a solid 'cellist in mind when he wrote that, and not any old tutti player ...


----------



## SilverSurfer

TalkingHead said:


> And whilst on the subject of great 'cellists and the Bach 'cello suites, here's the father of them all, scratches and dodgy intonation and all, but still the benchmark ... I give you, ladies and gentlemen ... caballero Pau Casals !!!


Sorry, but we'd better call him "mestre", in Catalan, if you remember his speech at the ONU (no offence).


----------



## Guest

Just as Haydn must have had a pooh-hot 'cellist in his Esterházy combo when he composed his concerto in C! I believe I may have met Haydn's Esterházy first cellist's great-great-great grandson a couple of years ago, a gentleman called Pal Benda.


----------



## Guest

And now I'm off down the track of pieces that are blowing me away, I'm concentrating on *Beethoven's cello sonata in A*, perfomed respectively by the following:
A) *Casals* (with Serkin): 



B) *Du Pré* (with Baremboim): 



C) *Fournier* (with Schabel): 



D) *Tortelier* (with Heidsieck): 




Oh please, stop me, stop me ...


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> And whilst on the subject of great 'cellists and the Bach 'cello suites, here's the father of them all, scratches and dodgy intonation and all, but still the benchmark ... I give you, ladies and gentlemen ... caballero Pau Casals !!!


I have 9 sets but have never heard the Casals. Embarrassing.


----------



## Guest

And to finish with my favourite combo (Bylsmer and Bilson) for sonatas 1 & 2. This is musical paradise for me, when time stops. I'm there, with Romberg and Beethoven, after a good dinner and maybe a litre of good Hungarian red wine ...


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Well, we'll have to disagree about the Bach Suite in C. Let us rejoice rather in the overall magnificent playing of both Queyras and Bylsma. I will though be getting the Queyras Bach cello suites to add to my collection (of all the others!).


I will waive my usual commission in exchange for the Anner Bylsma documentary.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> I have 9 sets but have never heard the Casals. *Embarrassing*.


Nah, never too late. It'll be hard for you to listen to the Casals after the almost note-perfect Bylsmer and Queyras, but it was Pablo (mestre Pau!) who set the whole thing up so many, many years ago.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> I will waive my usual commission in exchange for the Anner Bylsma documentary.


And I'll be sending you the bill for the Queyras complete Bach Cello Suites (deluxe edition) I'll be buying for myself this Xmas!


----------



## Albert7

Charles Ives' Symphonies 1 and 4 have proven themselves to be quite exceptional listening. I really do believe that Ives is America's greatest composer if not at least top 4-5 American composers of all time.


----------



## Guest

Now come on, HP, joking aside (which I always enjoy with you), what think ye of the Bylsmer/Bilson combo I posted above? A HIP version of course (fortepiano and fitted-out cello), but can you not better that clean line? The perfect dynamic matching? Love it.


----------



## Guest

May I just say how astonished I am (again) by the opening 'statements' made by the cello and piano in the sonata n° 1 above (post #645) in that they are almost speech-like. Beethoven and Romberg having a chat? More than that...


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Nah, never too late. It'll be hard for you to listen to the Casals after the almost note-perfect Bylsmer and Queyras, but it was Pablo (mestre Pau!) who set the whole thing up so many, many years ago.


Are we listening to the same Bylsmer? I have the 1992 Smithsonian Strad performance and it's not note perfect.


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Now come on, HP, joking aside (which I always enjoy with you), what think ye of the Bylsmer/Bilson combo I posted above? A HIP version of course (fortepiano and fitted-out cello), but can you not better that clean line? The perfect dynamic matching? Love it.


It's good once you adjust, but the Beethoven Cello Sonatas are not among my favorite things to listen to.


----------



## KenOC

TalkingHead said:


> Now come on, HP, joking aside (which I always enjoy with you), what think ye of the Bylsmer/Bilson combo I posted above? A HIP version of course (fortepiano and fitted-out cello), but can you not better that clean line? The perfect dynamic matching? Love it.


Just counted, I have 8 sets of B's cello sonatas! Can't understand how some people find them uninteresting. Anyway, I do NOT have the recording you mention. [eyes glaze, mutters "must buy, must buy, must buy..."]


----------



## Guest

We must labour then to adjust your mindset. We shall commence by the rack, followed by hot oils.


----------



## hpowders

I'm simply not a Beethoven aficionado. Wake me up when you want to talk Bach or Mahler.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Just counted, I have 8 sets of B's cello sonatas! Can't understand how some people find them uninteresting. *Anyway, I do NOT have the recording you mention*. [eyes glaze, mutters "must buy, must buy, must buy..."]


I shall order it forthwith for you, Ken, on HPowder's Diner's Club card. Expect delivery shortly. In the meantime, I shall concoct a suitable punishment for your appalling lapse.


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> I shall order it forthwith for you, Ken, on HPowder's Diner's Club card. Expect delivery shortly. In the meantime, I shall concoct a suitable punishment for your appalling lapse.


You mean American Express, don't you?

whoops!


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> I'm simply not a Beethoven aficionado. Wake me up when you want to talk Bach or Mahler.


[Splutters] Not a Beethoven _afionado_? Well, there you go. Shame, we'll not be able to share a passion. Still, worse things happen at sea.


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> [Splutters] Not a Beethoven _afionado_? Well, there you go. Shame, we'll not be able to share a passion. Still, worse things happen at sea.


I have hundreds of Beethoven CDs which I've outgrown. Taking up a lot of space.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> I have hundreds of Beethoven CDs which I've outgrown. Taking up a lot of space.


I have no issue with your position; indeed, there was a period in my life (at university for my music performance/composition degree) when I felt 'fatigued' by Beethoven and the whole 'vocabulary' of classical music in its 19th century manifestation. I have since rediscovered my love of this music. Perhaps you will one day discover a love of Beethoven, or maybe not. It is of no import to me. It is simply one avenue of discussion that we need not pursue together.


----------



## brotagonist

Janáček's String Quartets 1 & 2


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

brotagonist said:


> Janáček's String Quartets 1 & 2


Oh, I used to love his first string quartet! I was thinking one day "what was the kreutzer-related piece that I liked so much" but I just couldn't remember. Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## JACE

albertfallickwang said:


> Charles Ives' Symphonies 1 and 4 have proven themselves to be quite exceptional listening. *I really do believe that Ives is America's greatest composer...*


I think Ives is EASILY the greatest composer that America has ever produced.

And, even if he isn't, I know that no other American composer has moved me like Ives has. So he is certainly my *favorite* American composer.


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> I have no issue with your position; indeed, there was a period in my life (at university for my music performance/composition degree) when I felt 'fatigued' by Beethoven and the whole 'vocabulary' of classical music in its 19th century manifestation. I have since rediscovered my love of this music. Perhaps you will one day discover a love of Beethoven, or maybe not. It is of no import to me. It is simply one avenue of discussion that we need not pursue together.


I've lived with Beethoven for over 50 years. I would rather spend my remaining time with Bach, Mahler and some new composers (to me)-Medtner, Schoenberg, for example, whom I have ignored in the past.

Not knocking Beethoven. Just want to move to other musical areas.

Bach will always be number one with me.


----------



## Guest

Not recently but I like to mention it here because it is so utterly beautiful and sad at the same time.I have an LP with the English chamber orchestra (cbs) conducted by Barenboim.I added the piece .


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach's keyboard Partitas, preferably on harpsichord.


----------



## Dustin

Franck Symphony in D Minor. I thought Franck was just known for one great violin sonata and that's it, but apparently not.


----------



## afterpostjack

Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe by Liszt. That middle section is sublime; it feels like I must have heard that "mumbling" melody before.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dustin said:


> Franck Symphony in D Minor. I thought Franck was just known for one great violin sonata and that's it, but apparently not.


I have a recording of it, but for some reason the sound of his name puts me off from listening to it! :lol:

"Franck" as a name sounds dull to my ears :lol:


----------



## dgee

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have a recording of it, but for some reason the sound of his name puts me off from listening to it! :lol:
> 
> "Franck" as a name sounds dull to my ears :lol:


Surely Franck is known mainly for the D Minor Symphony? Don't let the sound of the name put you off listening to it - the sound of the music is plenty off-putting enough!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

dgee said:


> Surely Franck is known mainly for the D Minor Symphony? Don't let the sound of the name put you off listening to it - the sound of the music is plenty off-putting enough!


I think he is alongside the violin sonata. An acquaintance of mine who studies conducting is enthusiastic about the symphony....maybe there's good in it somewhere. 

Thread duty: was just blown away by Mahler's 10th (adagio mvt only). After listening to his symphonies in chronological order over the past few days I feel like I've grown closer to his music. It seems such a tragedy how it all ended though, a touch of sadness in his last works and the most beautifully tragic ending in any composer's output I've heard! (Yes, more tragic than Mozart)


----------



## dgee

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think he is alongside the violin sonata. An acquaintance of mine who studies conducting is enthusiastic about the symphony....maybe there's good in it somewhere.


Just jesting  Checking out what it's like to make a benign joke about others' taste. But seriously, the extent of exact repetition in the Franck makes it ideal for conducting students, along with the "moment management" around rits and ralls (they're different!) and functionally differentiating the somewhat episodic sonata form - it's often used as such


----------



## ptr

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> "Franck" as a name sounds dull to my ears :lol:


...pourquoi! erase him from Your memory an readopt him as "César-Auguste-Jean-Guillaume-Hubert Franck! ..slightly more impressive then just a short surname!

For me he is the great French composer of Organ works!

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ptr said:


> ...pourquoi! erase him from Your memory an readopt him as "César-Auguste-Jean-Guillaume-Hubert Franck! ..slightly more impressive then just a short surname!
> 
> For me he is the great French composer of Organ works!
> 
> /ptr


Okay I think he's cooler now.


----------



## hpowders

I grew up with the Franck Symphony in D minor with Pierre Monteux conducting the San Francisco Symphony on an old RCA vinyl LP. Great symphony! Great performance!

The first two movements have a mystical quality to them that I love.


----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Symphony No. 7, Lahti Symphony, Osmo Vänskä.

Wonderful performance of this great, majestic symphony!!

Put me in a terrific mood!


----------



## AdmiralSilver

Dvorak's Requiem
I've been enchanted by this piece's spell since the first listen yesterday.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Johannes Brahms - String Quintet No. 2*, Opus 111, published in 1890.

Loved every movement.


----------



## spradlig

I've been avoiding Schnittke for the same reason! I've heard so many good things about him that soon I'll take the plunge. :tiphat:



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have a recording of it, but for some reason the sound of his name puts me off from listening to it! :lol:
> 
> "Franck" as a name sounds dull to my ears :lol:


----------



## arpeggio

*Patrick Holcomb SKETCHES ON A FIRST SNOWFALL*

I have seen many posts by composer wanna be submitted here. I tend to avoid making any comments because I am afraid of the backlash.

There is one observation I can make about every one of these submissions, they are ten times better than any of my compositions. Composing classical music is extremely difficult.

There are a few composers here who have submitted samples that are very good like Steven O'Brien.

The vast majority are very unoriginal and are derivative of Chopin or Beethoven or whatever. (I shudder at the reaction I am going to receive for the last statement. Remember, every one here is a better composer than me.)

The Fairfax City Band will be performing our Christmas Concert Saturday. One of the pieces we will be performing is _Sketches on a First Snowfall_ by Patrick Holcomb. It was composed for the Northern Virginia Youth Winds and premiered by the group last year. Mr. Holcomb was a member of the band and was seventeen when he completed it. At the time he was taking private composition lesson with Mark Camphouse who is on the faculty of George Mason University. Mr. Holcomb is currently a freshman majoring in composition at Ithaca college.

This is an amazing composition that is extremely well orchestrated for band. For example, in one section there are some very complicated rhythmic patterns that are performed by the bass clarinets and the bassoons. They are similar but they are not identical. The interplay between the two parts is amazingly sophisticated. It is a very tonal work that contains many contemporary harmonies and many unresolved dissonances. In parts his music is very similar to John Adams. If a person likes Adams they would enjoy this work.

I wish I could provide a sample of the work.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^Sneakily record some of it and post it on TC!!!!


----------



## GioCar

I woke up this morning quite early and before going out for work, I listened to:

*Handel: The Ways of Zion Do Mourn "Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline", HWV 264*

I have to admit I didn't know that work before, but I was completely blown away by its sheer beauty. 
The first chorus reminds me the beginning of Mozart's Requiem.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

GioCar said:


> I woke up this morning quite early and before going out for work, I listened to:
> 
> *Handel: The Ways of Zion Do Mourn "Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline", HWV 264*
> 
> I have to admit I didn't know that work before, but I was completely blown away by its sheer beauty.
> The first chorus reminds me the beginning of Mozart's Requiem.


Handel often blows me away. 
But for me, I think it's becuase Handel was one of the first composers to really think _big!_ Large scale thinking was rarely seen again until Beethoven's 9th, Berlioz, Wagner and Mahler.


----------



## walt

Antonio de Cabezon(1510-1566) Spanish composer, blind since youth.These are compositions for brass ensemble, string ensemble, and organ.


----------



## Cosmos

Elgar's Symphony 2










I really had no interest in Elgar for a long time. Then, a recent Saturday Symphony came up and it was his first, so I thought I'd give it a shot. It was pretty good, and eventually I got around to the second: incredible


----------



## SeptimalTritone

John Cage- Four for string quartet (1989) is a wonderful intimate and meditative modern work. Beautiful dissonant chords. This has blown me away.


----------



## Simon Moon

Something that I've had in my collection for a while that I haven't played since I bought it, Medea's Dance of Vengeance" by Samuel Barber. I just played it last night.

This was derived from Barber's ballet, Madea. He distilled what he thought were the best parts of the music from the ballet into this one movement concert piece.

It's modern, but entirely tonal. And one hell of a ride!

It will get a whole lot of more play in my house for quite a while.


----------



## hpowders

Bach's Cello Suites as performed the second time around by Yo-Yo Ma.
Incredibly moving performances!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

walt said:


> Antonio de Cabezon(1510-1566) Spanish composer, blind since youth.These are compositions for brass ensemble, string ensemble, and organ.


That is astonishing! Utterly enjoyed it and I was blown away too!


----------



## musicrom




----------



## hpowders

The Gunter Wand Beethoven Symphony Cycle.

As a logical listener, it blew me away.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A Major, Op. 101 (Maurizio Pollini)

I liked it the first time I heard it. It blew me away this time, what a Finale!


----------



## trazom

GioCar said:


> I have to admit I didn't know that work before, but I was completely blown away by its sheer beauty.
> The first chorus reminds me the beginning of Mozart's Requiem.


That's because Mozart used one of themes for the double fugue in the "Kyrie Eleison." I believe it's also found in the fugue from the a minor prelude and fugue from Bach WTC and also in one of Haydn's op.20 string quartets.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn Symphonies Nos. 97 & 98 in HIP by Ton Koopman and the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra.


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg Piano Concerto with Mitsuko Uchida and Cleveland/Boulez.

It took me quite a while, but I can finally say I'm familiar with this score.

A work of haunting beauty. Incredible genius!


----------



## composira

The Grieg piano concerto. Also Rachmaninoff's 2nd piano concerto.


----------



## Guest

I think I'm having a *Ligeti* phase (and rightly so!). This extract (n° 7 from his _*Musica Ricercata*_) has blown me away recently:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

TalkingHead said:


> I think I'm having a *Ligeti* phase (and rightly so!). This extract (n° 7 from his _*Musica Ricercata*_) has blown me away recently:


The joy of Ligeti is that his music is so diverse. I remember spending several days listening to nothing else.


----------



## hpowders

The Riccardo Chailly/Gewandhaus performances of Beethoven's Nine Symphonies.

HIP meets modern virtuoso orchestra.

Brisk performances that strip away all sentimentality!

Cleared my head from all that "romantic varnish".


----------



## scratchgolf

hpowders said:


> View attachment 59237
> 
> 
> The Riccardo Chailly/Gewandhaus performances of Beethoven's Nine Symphonies.
> 
> HIP meets modern virtuoso orchestra.
> 
> Brisk performances that strip away all sentimentality!
> 
> Cleared my head from all that "romantic varnish".





hpowders said:


> Thanks for the warning. Chailly, Beethoven and I, don't mix.
> 
> I too, found the Chailly set disappointing. Great playing by the Gewandhaus Orchestra, but little emotional involvement from the conductor.
> 
> I need a new set of the Beethoven symphonies like I need another gift of a blender for Christmas!


Another miraculous turnaround, and this one in only 5 days. I've never been a fan of his tempos either. Perhaps it's time for me to give them another try as well.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> View attachment 59237
> 
> The Riccardo Chailly/Gewandhaus performances of Beethoven's Nine Symphonies.
> HIP meets modern virtuoso orchestra.
> Brisk performances that strip away all sentimentality!
> *Cleared my head from all that "romantic varnish"*.


Never too late to teach an old dog new tricks, hey, Mr HPowders! Mr Andrew Clements (top-dog music critic at The Guardian, for whom I have _mucho_ respect) seems to share your opinion : http://www.theguardian.com/music/2011/nov/03/beethoven-chailly-gewandhaus-orchestra-review


----------



## arpeggio

*Tamberg Suite from the Ballet Joanna Tentata*

Tamberg _Suite from the Ballet Joanna Tentata_.

See my entry in "Latest Purchases": http://www.talkclassical.com/1006-latest-purchases-204.html#post783126


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> View attachment 59237
> 
> 
> The Riccardo Chailly/Gewandhaus performances of Beethoven's Nine Symphonies.
> 
> HIP meets modern virtuoso orchestra.
> 
> Brisk performances that strip away all sentimentality!
> 
> Cleared my head from all that "romantic varnish".


Hpowders, I just want to say you have my utmost respect! Now check out the Zinman version!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Georg Haas - Limited Approximations 

Will be buzzing around my christmas festivities like Santa on LSD. I hope my guests aren't expecting Hark the Herald.


----------



## worov

This blows me away everytime I liten to it :


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hpowders, I just want to say you have my utmost respect! Now check out the Zinman version!


Thanks! 

Just my luck, I'll order the Zimmerman performance with the Southwest Montana Symphony by mistake!


----------



## spokanedaniel

About a year or two ago I did a search for Itzhak Perlman on YouTube because I wanted to post something from the Bach solo violin repertoire on a chat board as an example of music I listen to, and YouTube was really the only legal way to do that. Among the "suggestions" that YouTube lists along the right-hand side of the screen was a video "Young Hilary Hahn Plays Bach."

I was totally blown away. I immediately bought several of her albums, and her performances of the Bach solo violin repertoire continue to blow me away every time I listen to them, which I do frequently. I always loved these pieces, but Hahn's performances elevated them to my all-time favorites, and elevated the violin to my favorite instrument, which previously was the harpsichord.


----------



## hpowders

Specifically, Riccardo Chailly's performance with the Gewandhaus Orchestra of Beethoven's Eroica Symphony.

Vigorous and unsentimental, Chailly comes closer than many to the very heart of the Beethoven matter.


----------



## walt

Irving Fine.(1914-1962)American composer.His magnum opus was his Symphony(1962).Wonderful composition,well worth hearing.


----------



## Itullian

Otto always blows me away....................


----------



## fjf

spokanedaniel said:


> About a year or two ago I did a search for Itzhak Perlman on YouTube because I wanted to post something from the Bach solo violin repertoire on a chat board as an example of music I listen to, and YouTube was really the only legal way to do that. Among the "suggestions" that YouTube lists along the right-hand side of the screen was a video "Young Hilary Hahn Plays Bach."
> 
> I was totally blown away. I immediately bought several of her albums, and her performances of the Bach solo violin repertoire continue to blow me away every time I listen to them, which I do frequently. I always loved these pieces, but Hahn's performances elevated them to my all-time favorites, and elevated the violin to my favorite instrument, which previously was the harpsichord.


She may not play better than Perlman...but her looks win all the way...


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Mozart's 14th string quartet. It seems to be one of his most popular works in the medium - and I can understand why. I couldn't get any sleep so I got up to work and after I had noticed that Mahler's sixth was too heavy/loud/annoying for this mood (it's 4 in the morning here) I put some Mozart's quartets from youtube randomly. At some point, while I was writing on my notebook, I had to write in the marginal "remember 14th quartet", but after a while the quartet completely got my attention, I wasn't able to continue working and had just to concentrate on the music.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

spokanedaniel said:


> About a year or two ago I did a search for Itzhak Perlman on YouTube because I wanted to post something from the Bach solo violin repertoire on a chat board as an example of music I listen to, and YouTube was really the only legal way to do that. Among the "suggestions" that YouTube lists along the right-hand side of the screen was a video "Young Hilary Hahn Plays Bach."
> 
> I was totally blown away. I immediately bought several of her albums, and her performances of the Bach solo violin repertoire continue to blow me away every time I listen to them, which I do frequently. I always loved these pieces, but Hahn's performances elevated them to my all-time favorites, and elevated the violin to my favorite instrument, which previously was the harpsichord.


Bach can do that. Have you listened to the second sonata? The Andante is glorious.


----------



## spokanedaniel

fjf said:


> She may not play better than Perlman...but her looks win all the way...


Obviously, such things are a matter of opinion, but I think she is the most brilliant musician I have ever heard. Perlman is great, but Hahn, IMO is incomparable. And I'm talking about her playing, not her looks. I actually think it's kind of sad when people make a point of commenting on a musician's looks. There are beautiful women everywhere, but truly great musicians are a treasure.


----------



## soundoftritones

Handel's "Un Pensiero Nemico Di Pace" absolutely blew me away. Same goes for Mozart's Queen of the Night Arias from The Magic Flute - those coloraturas are inhumanly talented, and I'm impressed (a huge understatement here) with what humans can achieve once we put our mind to it!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

soundoftritones said:


> Handel's "Un Pensiero Nemico Di Pace" absolutely blew me away. Same goes for Mozart's Queen of the Night Arias from The Magic Flute - those coloraturas are inhumanly talented, and I'm impressed (a huge understatement here) with what humans can achieve once we put our mind to it!


The QotN arias are indeed amazing! When you get a really good soprano they sound almost as though it was a woodwind instrument playing the high parts. The high arpeggio-like part of the second aria was the first passage I ever heard that sounded both virtuosic and incredible musical to me.


----------



## soundoftritones

MoonlightSonata said:


> The QotN arias are indeed amazing! When you get a really good soprano they sound almost as though it was a woodwind instrument playing the high parts. The high arpeggio-like part of the second aria was the first passage I ever heard that sounded both virtuosic and incredible musical to me.


Yes - my mother thought it was a bird when I first showed her the song ^^" The first interpretation I listened to was by Natalie Dessay; it really was quite a treat! I also discovered Damrau through this.

Do you have a favourite coloratura or interpretation of the aria(s)?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

soundoftritones said:


> Yes - my mother thought it was a bird when I first showed her the song ^^" The first interpretation I listened to was by Natalie Dessay; it really was quite a treat! I also discovered Damrau through this.
> 
> Do you have a favourite coloratura or interpretation of the aria(s)?


I think Damrau is my favourite - she has a powerful voice well-suited to the role. How about you?


----------



## worov

Listen to this one :


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Chailly's Beethoven symphonies are currently blowing me away. I have a feeling I have found a new favourite version!


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

hpowders said:


> An old friend has blown me away recently:
> Bartok's Violin Concerto #2.


Which recording? Was it the one with Yehudi Menuhin as the soloist with Antal Dorati conducting the Minneapollis Symphony Orchestra? It's in the Mercury box, coupled with the Second Suite. I listened to it yesterday, but had to go out in the middle of the first movement of the latter. Still, I listened to the concerto; good stuff. Not one I know so well.


----------



## hpowders

LouisMasterMusic said:


> Which recording? Was it the one with Yehudi Menuhin as the soloist with Antal Dorati conducting the Minneapollis Symphony Orchestra? It's in the Mercury box, coupled with the Second Suite. I listened to it yesterday, but had to go out in the middle of the first movement of the latter. Still, I listened to the concerto; good stuff. Not one I know so well.


No. Anne-Sophie Mutter with the Boston Symphony under Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## ahammel

Boulez's _Anthèmes II_. Blows my mind. Pew pew.


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Chailly's Beethoven symphonies are currently blowing me away. I have a feeling I have found a new favourite version!


I recommended the Chailly set and then you recommend the Zinman to me, but while I'm not looking you are ready to proclaim the Chailly as your favorite?


----------



## Simon Moon

hpowders said:


> No. Anne-Sophie Mutter with the Boston Symphony under Seiji Ozawa.


Speaking of Anne-Sophie Mutter....

I am always blown away by her performance of Violin Concerto No. 2 ("Metamorphosen") by Penderecki.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I have been learning the first of Bartok's Rondos on Folk Songs and they, along with several other Bartok works, have made Bartok one of my new favourite composers. Fascinating character, too, by the sound of it.
While I'm on this thread I might as well mention the Viola Concerto too, which I adore.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

All this current talk of Chailly's Beethoven symphony cycle. I guess I'll have to give him a try on Spotify. I think I'll listen to his "Eroica" and 7th. We'll see if he beats Zinman in the HIP department. 

Don't let me down, ComposerOfAvantGarde!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm being blown away right now by Mozart's Bassoon Concerto. I'm listening to it on cd. This is one seriously gorgeous piece of music!


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin Symphony No. 7

Still blows me away with its power and drama.

One of the truly great American symphonies of the 20th century.

Definitely not "populist".


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach, Keyboard Partitas with Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord.


----------



## Heliogabo

This morning heard Bruckner's 8 (WP, Karajan) for the first time. I've cried.


----------



## composira

Rachmaninoff's Isle of the Dead.


----------



## pjang23

Faure's Les Roses d'Ispahan Op.39/4 sung by Elly Ameling.

https://app.box.com/s/132mrcrbk3btk1y4edlz


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsodies - so much creativity and experimentation in there.


----------



## JACE

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsodies - so much creativity and experimentation in there.


I noticed that Hungarian Rhapsodies set that you've been posting, HBtC! I need to check that out. :cheers:

Lately, I've been digging into Liszt's music too. What's been blowing me away?



The _*Années de pèlerinage*_ -- particularly the _*Troisième année*_ -- as performed by Lazar Berman.


_*Harmonies poétiques et religieuses*_ (François-Frédéric Guy's reading is the only version I've heard, and it is TREMENDOUS.)


The *Sonata in B minor* (I love both Andrea Lucchesini's and F-F Guy's interpretations.)


----------



## brotagonist

Britten _Cello Suites_ (Queyras)


----------



## omega

Bernstein, _Chisester Psalms_


----------



## scratchgolf

Ries 5th symphony, but I was cutting Bermuda onions at the time. Wait, um, sorry. Wrong thread.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Alfred Schnittke. 1 st concerto grosso, Kein sommernachstraum, concerto for piano and strings. I've listened to them all - and they are all incredible. Unbelievable. I am flabbergasted.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Frédéric Chopin's 2nd Piano Sonata, what a gem! I think I might dedicate this week to exploring Chopin.  

If I may add, Maurizio Pollini's playing blows me away every time I listen to him.


----------



## GodNickSatan

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Frédéric Chopin's 2nd Piano Sonata, what a gem! I think I might dedicate this week to exploring Chopin.
> 
> If I may add, Maurizio Pollini's playing blows me away every time I listen to him.


The last movement blows me away every time. It sounds nothing like anything else Chopin wrote.


----------



## aajj

Speaking of Pollini, his Petrushka by Stravinsky, arranged for piano, recently blew me away.

I recently heard, for the first time, Mozart's Sonata for Piano 4-Hands in F Major, k497, and absolutely loved it.
Ingrid Haebler & Ludwig Hoffmann did the honors.


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin Symphony No. 7. Gerard Schwarz. Seattle Symphony.

One of the most profound of 20th century American symphonies.


----------



## violadude

Just listened to Mendelssohn's String Octet for the first time. I wasn't necessarily "blown away" by the entire piece (though it was all very good) but that scherzo movement put a big ole' smile on my face.


----------



## aajj

Mendelssohn's Octet has to be on the short list for greatest works ever written by a teenager.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

aajj said:


> Mendelssohn's Octet has to be on the short list for greatest works ever written by a teenager.


. . . along with Korngold's _Schauspiel Overture_ and _Sinfonietta_. _;D_

But yeah, that Mendelssohn_ Octet_ is _gaw-geous. _


----------



## Yoshi

Bartok's Music for strings, percussion and celesta.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Diabelli Variations with Vladimir Ashkenazy.

Beethoven at his humorous, quirky best!

Check out the funny parody variation on Don Giovanni!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ornstein, Cello Sonata #1.

[yt]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kf1Z8RGeIA"[/yt]


----------



## Piwikiwi

I love Poulenc's music. He just seems to enjoy his own virtuosity and skill as composer so much.


----------



## ahammel

Webern op. 11.

Christ, he could fit a lot of music into eleven bars.


----------



## miroirs

a quiet place by bernstein. such a fantastic piece. and his second symphony


----------



## arpeggio

*Jack Gallagher: Symphony No. 2*






​
I just saw an announcement of this new recording of the _Symphony No. 2_ by Jack Gallagher. This is a new contemporary composer that I never heard of. JoAnn Falletta is the conductor. A few years ago my wife and I saw here conducting the Virginia Symphony in a performance of the Mahler _Eighth_.

I found the following You Tube of Ms. Faletta rehearsing the London Symphony Orchestra. It is recording of them sight reading the last movement at the recording session. When I hear real professionals like this playing a piece for the first time at this level I realize why I was a flop as a musician. Sure there were a few mistakes but this was the initial run through.






If the rest of the symphony is like this I have got to get it. On the wish list.


----------



## Hmmbug

The Rite of Spring.

Again. Wow.


----------



## aajj

Yoshi said:


> Bartok's Music for strings, percussion and celesta.


I previously said Mendelssohn' Octet is on the short list of greatest works by a teenager. Now i'm saying this Bartok piece is on the short list of greatest works of the 20th century.


----------



## rubysky

I wished Lupu could have make more recordings:-


----------



## millionrainbows

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Claus_Kühnl&oldid=625494997

http://www.claus-kuehnl.de/















http://www.amazon.com/Kaleidoskop-T...82685&sr=1-1&keywords=+	kaleidoskop+der+tiefe


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## classicalremix

Brahms - Paganini variations!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Anton Webern - Passacaglia, Op. 1*. I loved it!

From this CD I got today at Half-Price Books.

Schoenberg "Pelleas und Melisande" - Webern "Passacaglia". From my hometown orchestra, Christoph Eschenbach/Houston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Heliogabo

rubysky said:


> I wished Lupu could have make more recordings:-
> 
> View attachment 60308


This is a marvelous recording. But certainly, Lupu doesn't make recordings anymore. And his performances (is said) today are not as good as his classic recordings. A shame...


----------



## ahammel

Wuorinen: _The Grand Bamboula_

How much fun is _that_? I was grinning like an idiot the entire time.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ravel - _Daphnis and Chloe_
Lucier - _I am sitting in a room_ and _Nothing is real_


----------



## PetrB

arpeggio said:


> View attachment 60300​
> I just saw an announcement of this new recording of the _Symphony No. 2_ by Jack Gallagher. This is a new contemporary composer that I never heard of. JoAnn Falletta is the conductor. A few years ago my wife and I saw here conducting the Virginia Symphony in a performance of the Mahler _Eighth_.
> 
> I found the following You Tube of Ms. Faletta rehearsing the London Symphony Orchestra. It is recording of them sight reading the last movement at the recording session. When I hear real professionals like this playing a piece for the first time at this level I realize why I was a flop as a musician. Sure there were a few mistakes but this was the initial run through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the rest of the symphony is like this I have got to get it. On the wish list.


With the money meter running, in rehearsal, performances or the recording studio, that ability to sight read _just about anything_ to 100% accuracy (and consistently), though not any real or sole measure of musicality, is an absolute and fundamental technical requirement as part and parcel of the chops of any who hope to audition for -- and get accepted by -- professional orchestras.

And LOL! This is just the sort of contemporary classical that it seems those who disparage all of modern / contemporary classical are on their soap boxes urging composers to write, i.e. very conservative in its M.O. yet fresh enough to call new -- and highly "tonal" to boot. The extreme anti-modernists are sometimes so blind and / or not looking about that they do not realize a fair amount of music more in this vein is being written, performed, and in current circulation.


----------



## PetrB

John Adams ~ Gnarly Buttons.

Concerto (or concertante) for clarinet and orchestra.





imo, a mighty fine piece, more than continuing to hold my full attention, now into the fourth listen.


----------



## KenOC

With cow obbligato. A favorite piece. Unlike Mahler, Adams demanded the whole cow, not just the cowbell!


----------



## arpeggio

PetrB said:


> John Adams ~ Gnarly Buttons.
> 
> Concerto (or concertante) for clarinet and orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imo, a mighty fine piece, more than continuing to hold my full attention, now into the fourth listen.


Wow. Thanks. Another recording for my wish list.


----------



## Piwikiwi

PetrB said:


> John Adams ~ Gnarly Buttons.
> 
> Concerto (or concertante) for clarinet and orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imo, a mighty fine piece, more than continuing to hold my full attention, now into the fourth listen.


I'm afraid to admit it but it reminds me of this piece by John Williams.


----------



## Albert7

Rameau, Bartok and Le Nozze di Figaro have been blowing me away for awhile lately.


----------



## SimonNZ

PetrB said:


> John Adams ~ Gnarly Buttons.
> 
> Concerto (or concertante) for clarinet and orchestra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imo, a mighty fine piece, more than continuing to hold my full attention, now into the fourth listen.


Thanks for recommending this, it was wonderful.

I was particularly impressed by the guitar part, for sone reason.


----------



## Novelette

I've been found Haydn's opera "La Vera Constanza" especially thrilling--another of Haydn's fine operas that deserves a good listening. Dorati's recordings are treasures.


----------



## hpowders

Peter Mennin Symphony No. 7. Sounds like the Franck Symphony in D minor on steroids!

Wow!


----------



## millionrainbows

*Richard Maxfield: Night Music 
*
Astute listeners will remember this piece on the electronic music vinyl LP on Columbia Odyssey, now out of print, and unavailable on CD, only as an MP3.



Maxfield used simple oscillators to imitate the sounds of insects. It builds up to a glorious climax. Enjoy this snippet:

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Music/dp/B001BKM07O/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1420565888&sr=8-9&keywords=Fright+Night+-+Music+That+Goes+Bump+In+The+Night

  How this ended up on this cheezy collection, I'll never know.


----------



## JACE

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Anton Webern - Passacaglia, Op. 1*. I loved it!
> 
> From this CD I got today at Half-Price Books.
> 
> Schoenberg "Pelleas und Melisande" - Webern "Passacaglia". From my hometown orchestra, Christoph Eschenbach/Houston Symphony Orchestra


Yes! That CD is superb. The best version of _Pelleas und Melisande_ that I've ever heard.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Yes! That CD is superb. The best version of _Pelleas und Melisande_ that I've ever heard.


You'd choose it over Karajan and Sinopoli's endeavors?


----------



## arpeggio

PetrB said:


> With the money meter running, in rehearsal, performances or the recording studio, that ability to sight read _just about anything_ to 100% accuracy (and consistently), though not any real or sole measure of musicality, is an absolute and fundamental technical requirement as part and parcel of the chops of any who hope to audition for -- and get accepted by -- professional orchestras.
> 
> And LOL! This is just the sort of contemporary classical that it seems those who disparage all of modern / contemporary classical are on their soap boxes urging composers to write, i.e. very conservative in its M.O. yet fresh enough to call new -- and highly "tonal" to boot. The extreme anti-modernists are sometimes so blind and / or not looking about that they do not realize a fair amount of music more in this vein is being written, performed, and in current circulation.


This is a line many of us have been pursuing for years.

There have been some issues concerning Shostakovich that have recently resurfaced. Two that I have heard many maintained is that Shostakovich is the last great composer and that his influence has been confined to the Soviet Union.

To my ears Mr. Gallagher's Symphony seems to challenge these assumptions. The sound world of his symphony is similar to Shostakovich. Also there are parts that sound like Shostakovich. For example the tympani solo near the end sounds like the great tympani solo from the Shostakovich _Eighth_.

In spite of some of the influences it is still an original sounding work.


----------



## Albert7

The 1812 Overture would be the only classical music piece in existence that could physically blow away a human being.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Six English Suites with harpsichordist Blandine Rannou completely blew me away a few hours ago on Current Listening.

Fantastic, virtuoso, extroverted performances! Wow!!


----------



## Morimur




----------



## MoonlightSonata

albertfallickwang said:


> The 1812 Overture would be the only classical music piece in existence that could physically blow away a human being.


Until I write my avant-garde magnum opus, "Sonata for Huge Wind Tunnel and Kite".


----------



## millionrainbows

They call this "light music," but I think it's pretty heavy.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Morton Feldman has clicked with me. He is now among my favorites -> he's a genius and a giant, pure and simple.

Some works I've recently listened to, all of which have blown me away:

Clarinet and String Quartet
For John Cage
String Quartet and Orchestra
Piano, Violin, Viola, and Cello


----------



## Chronochromie

SeptimalTritone said:


> [/URL]
> Piano, Violin, Viola, and Cello


Because "Piano Quartet" is too mainstream.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach French Suite No. 5 with Blandine Rannou, harpsichord. Astonishing, extroverted playing!


----------



## walt

Melchior Neusidler (1531-1594) composed music for lute.This clip, played by the master lutenist Paul O'Dette, is from a Harmonia Mundi cd that i like very much.Enjoy.


----------



## scratchgolf

Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht has worked it's way into my heart. Along with Gurre-Lieder and his String Quartets 0 and 1. Sure, they're entry level Schoenberg but what an entry it has been. They make my desire to attack the more challenging works stronger and give me a beautiful fallback when my ears are on overload (or when my sons beg me to "turn that noise off" :lol


----------



## Chronochromie

Ravel's Piano Concerto for the Left Hand (Aldo Ciccolini/Jean Martinon, Orchestre de Paris)
It finally clicked, I didn't like it at first.


----------



## science

I know it's not a "piece" necessarily, but Monteverdi's 8th book of madrigals as performed by La Venexiana did something lovely for me.


----------



## violadude

scratchgolf said:


> Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht has worked it's way into my heart. Along with Gurre-Lieder and his String Quartets 0 and 1. *Sure, they're entry level* Schoenberg but what an entry it has been. They make my desire to attack the more challenging works stronger and give me a beautiful fallback when my ears are on overload (or when my sons beg me to "turn that noise off" :lol


Nah, I wouldn't think of those pieces as merely "entry level". They are really great and the String Quartet #1 is nearly as complex as any of the atonal pieces he wrote, maybe even more so.


----------



## Mahlerian

violadude said:


> Nah, I wouldn't think of those pieces as merely "entry level". They are really great and the String Quartet #1 is nearly as complex as any of the atonal pieces he wrote, maybe even more so.


Schoenberg, when asked which of his pieces he loved, said all of them, because he loved composing them. When the Hollywood String Quartet gave a breathtaking performance of Verklarte Nacht, he showered them with praise.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Claude Debussy*: _Printemps_ (L. 61), _Violin Sonata_ (L. 140), _Cello Sonata_ (L. 135), and the _Fantaisie for piano and orchestra_ (L. 73).

Yup. All of them.


----------



## trazom

Brahms Symphony #2. I don't remember being this moved by a piece in such a long time, it's a great feeling. I recognized the lullaby melody in the first movement, but it's the finale that really did it for me. That broad/"largamente" a-major melody in the strings and the joyful, brilliant section that follows it really left me in stunned, silent awe of Brahms.


----------



## Itullian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Claude Debussy*: _Printemps_ (L. 61), _Violin Sonata_ (L. 140), _Cello Sonata_ (L. 135), and the _Fantaisie for piano and orchestra_ (L. 73).
> 
> Yup. All of them.


Why not? ....................


----------



## arpeggio

​
Macmillan: _Visitatio Sepulchri_.

I just got this recording and the latest new music that blew me away.


----------



## Chronochromie

Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms. Powerful stuff.


----------



## Itullian

Amazing.................


----------



## brotagonist

^ I love the title, in Italian! :lol: What motell?


----------



## scratchgolf

brotagonist said:


> ^ I love the title, in Italian! :lol: What motell?


Isn't the Gugliel Motell next to the Morrison Hotel? They have a nicer concierge lounge but the continental breakfast is shabby at best.


----------



## brotagonist

scratchgolf said:


> Isn't the Gugliel Motell next to the Morrison Hotel? They have a nicer concierge lounge but the continental breakfast is shabby at best.


I thought it was one of the 200 motels


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

Hussite Overture, Op. 67, Dvorak
This came on my iTunes Radio. When I heard it I was just thinking "This is awesome!!!", the entire time.
The recording I listened to was by the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Antoni Wit.


----------



## clara s

scratchgolf said:


> Isn't the Gugliel Motell next to the Morrison Hotel? They have a nicer concierge lounge but the continental breakfast is shabby at best.


Morrison hotel once existed as you can see

you can also see how it is today

http://www.examiner.com/article/morrison-hotel-today


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Yesterday I listened for the first time... to one of the greatest works of all time.






This is magical. It's like a song of the soul. If I could give a bit of a personal, romantic interpretation... the solo violin (which usually plays one, two, or three note phrases!) is like the speaker, the thinker, the mind, whereas the string quartet is the unwavering soul and consciousness. The dialogue between the violin and the string quartet is marvelous. Sometimes the violin and the string quartet are together, sometimes there's a slight lag, sometimes they are in disunity.... and it is all incredibly poignant.

If you do listen to it, watch out especially for the subtle, sparse plucking that begins at the 1 hour and 15 minute mark (maybe plus or minus 15 minutes). This figure comes back a few times in the second hour, and then in the last 15 minutes there's a lot of plucking (by a lot I mean once per measure though, remember that it's Feldman!) it gives the piece a fiery conclusion.

Feldman is my new favorite composer. Eventually I want to tackle on the two Mount Everest pieces... For Phillip Guston and String Quartet 2. But this present piece I listened to... the Violin and String Quartet... my God.


----------



## musicrom

This piece kind of blew me away a week ago or so.






Especially the first movement.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

SeptimalTritone said:


> This is magical. It's like a song of the soul. If I could give a bit of a personal, romantic interpretation... the solo violin (which usually plays one, two, or three note phrases!) is like the speaker, the thinker, the mind, whereas the string quartet is the unwavering soul and consciousness. The dialogue between the violin and the string quartet is marvelous. Sometimes the violin and the string quartet are together, sometimes there's a slight lag, sometimes they are in disunity.... and it is all incredibly poignant.


*Weiche Septimal,weiche.* You may end up like Scriabin, Stockhausen ... or Wittgenstein.
What ya think of this?:


----------



## Blancrocher

Wolfgang Rihm's "Jagden und Formen."


----------



## spokanedaniel

Edda Moser singing Der Holle Rache in Magic Flute, in which she tells her daughter, Pamina, to kill the evil Sarastro. Her performance was recommended to me in another thread on this board. The popular view is that the Queen (sung by Moser) is evil and Sarastro is good. I take the opposing view, but I won't re-hash here what I said in that thread.

Regardless, Moser's performance of this spectacular aria totally blows me away, every time I listen to it, and I think you can be equally blown away regardless of your assessment of the characters.


----------



## dantejones

For me recently, it would be Dame Janet Baker in "Der Abschied" from Mahler's Song of the Earth. So sad, but irresistible

Yes, I know, a lot of people argue between Ferrier and Ludwig, Walter and Klemperer, but for me there is just a tenderness and warmth - as always - with Dame Janet's singing, and wonderful polish from Haitink's RCO.


----------



## walt

Andrew Norman-Play.For orchestra(Boston Modern Orchestra Project).This 46 minute composition in three movements(Levels 1, 2 and 3) has well and truly blown me away with its inventiveness, formal organization and sheer beauty.Here's a clip of Level 1(first movement) of Play.


----------



## Celesta

Brendel's performance of Liszt's piano concerti under Haitink. I had no idea Brendel could play Liszt with such technical command and interpretive insight.


----------



## arpeggio

*Aho Concert for Chamber Orchestra*






​
I am a big Aho fan. The above CD contains three separate works for chamber orchestra that are designed to be performed together in a single concert:

_The Book of Questions "Kysymysten kirja"_: A suite for mezzo-soprano and orchestra.

_Concerto for Viola_

_Symphony no 14 "Rituals"_

All three of these works blew me away.

The neatest is the _Symphony No. 14_. It features the darabuke and the djembe two types of African drums that are played by hand.


----------



## SimonNZ

from current listening:



SimonNZ said:


> Ondřej Adámek's Kameny - Ensemble Intercontemporain, SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart
> 
> on a particularly well shot concert film from EIC's own YT chanel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a knockout performance of a quite unexpected work - I think I might double post this on the Pieces That Have Blown You Away thread


just give it three minutes, and I'll bet it draws you in


----------



## ahammel

SimonNZ said:


> from current listening:
> 
> just give it three minutes, and I'll bet it draws you in


Well that was a blast! Thanks


----------



## hpowders

The Well-Tempered Clavier Book Two by J.S. Bach as performed on harpsichord by Gustav Leonhardt.
Deeply moving. Completely blows me away every time I play it.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds

"The Lark Ascending" by Ralph Vaughan Williams, performed by Janine Jansen and the BBC Symphony Orchestra (I think). Here's the link:




Enjoy!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Queen of the Nerds said:


> "The Lark Ascending" by Ralph Vaughan Williams, performed by Janine Jansen and the BBC Symphony Orchestra (I think). Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!


Fantastic! I adore that piece.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Edgar Varese's Deserts:






The innovative use of the orchestral colors, the electronic interpolations: they fit together like a glove. Even though they occur in separate times in the piece, the similarity in their presentation makes them unified. This is a special world of both sound and narrative. A bare, tense, and mysterious piece.


----------



## Andolink

*Wolfgang Rihm*: _Verwandlung 4 Musik für Orchester_
SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart/Matthias Pintscher









I'm sometimes annoyed with Rihm but other times I'm blown away. This is definitely the latter.


----------



## rubysky

Sokolov "Tempest".


----------



## Josh

I blind-bought this CD today at a local used CD shop, and Paul Gilson's _De Zee_ is blowing me away right now. So gorgeous and so much fun!










Samples at CDUniverse with link to buy (cheap) at amazon: http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx...;++de+boeck:+symphony+in+g+/+rickenbacher.htm


----------



## Andolink

Both of these required multiple listenings to grasp the amazing stuff going on in them and both hugely rewarded that time spent.

*Enno Poppe*: _Keilschrift_, for orchestra (2006)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg/Syvain Cambreling









*James Dillon*: _The Book of Elements_
Noriko Kawai, piano


----------



## Albert7

Bernstein's Mass has impressed me lately with its great admixture of styles ranging from folk to pop to rock to classical. Although my roommate seems to have proposed that it was too "Broadway-ish" for his tastes?


----------



## Oscarf

Just bought a boxset of Zoltan Kodaly`s orchestral music conducted by Kerstez and Dorati. I am quite familiar with Bartok but never dedicated any real time to Kodaly. This should change, really enjoying what I hear.


----------



## Bayreuth

Beethoven's Ninth. Nothing new. Well, it was Karajan's. That's actually new...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've been blown away by Dérive II by Boulez. So much that I have to hear it again right away!


----------



## arpeggio

*Aho Hits Another Home Run*






​
I have submitted a post about this recording in the "Latest Purchases" Thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/1006-latest-purchases-207.html#post803179

One of the bothersome notions that has been banter about by some of the members is that the last great symphonists was Shostakovich. (This is an improvement over those who think that classical music died with Mahler.)

Along with the above recording of the _Thirteenth Symphony_ I have acquire and have been listening to a recording of Aho's _Fourteenth Symphony_. I have recently submitted a post about it as well. So far every review I have read about Aho claims that he is an outstanding composer.

I have the following questions to the post Shostakovich Symphonies is lifeless crowd.

Are they familiar with Aho's Symphonies?

If so what is wrong with them?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Schnittke!
Is there anything he cannot do?
Brilliant concerti, moving choral works, cheeky piano pieces... such a genius.


----------



## KenOC

Schnittke's Requiem. I shall say no more.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Peter Maxwell Davies - Trumpet Concerto! I can't get enough of it!


----------



## hpowders

Nikolai Medtner Piano Concerto No. 2. A very entertaining, melodic approachable piano concerto in the big, bold Russian Romantic tradition. Blew me away last night!!


----------



## omega

*Poulenc*, _Gloria_
A pure gem.


----------



## Andolink

*Beat Furrer*: _String Quartet No. 3_









A rather astonishing piece, this. I think this is best listened to with some highly resolving head phones for all the incredible micro-detail going on throughout. Furrer uses repetition in this quartet in a similar fashion to the late works of Feldman in that a musical idea is heard and repeated several times followed by another also repeated several times, etc., etc. Some ideas, on the other hand, occur without repeat (also as in Feldman). The very subtle insertion about midway through of a 16th century Protestant chorale tune in G major comes as a stroke of genius within the context of all the very avant-garde goings on. Furrer avoids aggressiveness or confrontation here. This string quartet, rather, presents the listener with a network of highly intricate sound patterns for meditative contemplation.


----------



## ptr

Andolink said:


> *Beat Furrer*: _String Quartet No. 3_


For me, Furrer's Third Quartet is one of the biggest delights of the last three years!

Big Thumbs up! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Dim7

I have been literally been blown away by an overloud wind symphony, and it made me so angry that I had to blow away some pieces myself.


----------



## musicrom

Sculthorpe's _Sun Music II_ was weirdly intriguing.






And also, Haydn's _Symphony No. 39_ recently impressed me.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

György Ligeti - "Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano"

Wow!


----------



## Oscarf

The symphonic poem The Sea by Ciurlionis. Never heard of him, listened to it on the radio while driving back from work and had no idea of what it was until the end. I could heard influences of both Mahler and Strauss but it was cllearly not a piece by any of them. A pleasant surprise to be further investigated


----------



## hpowders

All the Mahler symphonies as conducted by the great Pierre Boulez.

A landmark achievement!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Carola Bauckholt- Zugvögel for Wind Quintet: oboe, clarinet, alto sax, bass clarinet, and bassoon (2012).

A witty and animated piece. Reminds me of the forest.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Xenakis's Bohor.

Seriously, this is one of the best electroacoustic pieces ever.


----------



## brotagonist

I was bowled over by Wolfgang Rihm's Concerto "Dithyrambe".


----------



## ahammel

Mozart PC 18 in B-flat.

My goodness that is a fascinating andante.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ligeti. Schnittke. SO MUCH AMAZING.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9, Op. 59 #3

I've enjoyed this quartet since the first listen, but I loved it this time. I'm not sure I've ever heard a more interesting slow movement than the 2nd mvt, "Andante con moto quasi allegretto".


----------



## Stavrogin

Yesterday it was Shostakovich's String Quartet No.8.

Today it's Thomas Adés' Violin concerto 'Concentric Paths'.

Both blew me away like crazy.


----------



## Celloman

I finally sat down and listened to Dvorak's _Stabat Mater_ for the first time a few days ago. It is simply one of the most beautiful pieces of music I have ever heard. I had no idea what I was missing! I have already made my apologies to Dvorak and will hopefully return to the old man's good graces.


----------



## brotagonist

Debussy - Pelleas und Melisande


----------



## PeteW

Notturno from Borodin's string quartet No 2. 

Not heard it before - had to completely stop what I was doing and just listen when it came on the radio the other day.


----------



## Vronsky

György Ligeti, Mariss Jansons -- _Concerto Românesc
_
Works for chorus and for full orchestra (_Lontano, Atmosphères, Românesc concerto, Lux Aeterna and Requiem_) from Ligeti and the Stockhausen cycle -- _Licht_ are the greatest pieces of music of the 20 century (just my opinion, of course). Real treasure.


----------



## Stavrogin

Handel - Dixit Dominus (1707)


----------



## DeepR

^ last part is too fast to my taste, I prefer this:


----------



## brotagonist

Hugo Wolf's comedic opera _Der Corregidor_


----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> Hugo Wolf's comedic opera _Der Corregidor_


Will have to give that a listen!


----------



## Dim7

ahammel - Take on me


----------



## ahammel

Dim7 said:


> ahammel - Take on me


Can't blame that one on me, I'm afraid.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Prokofiev 3th piano concerto.


----------



## Dim7

ahammel said:


> Can't blame that one on me, I'm afraid.


I'm talking about your drunken karaoke cover of course. I managed to record it secretly. It's pretty embarrassing (to a mind-blowing degree), be grateful that I don't upload it on youtube!


----------



## composira

Ravel's Piano Concerto for the left hand. Amazing. I probably wouldn't be able to play it even with both hands, though.


----------



## starthrower

Toscanini and the NBC Symphony & Chorus performing Missa Solemnis. A very soulful and moving performance.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Schubert's _Impromptus_ (D. 899 and D. 935) and the 3 Klavierstücke (D 946)

I'm having a difficult time with the late Schubert piano sonatas, but I was blown away by the Impromptus. (played by Alfred Brendel)

Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ by Valery Gergiev/Kirov Orchestra

I've already been blown away by this piece, but I think it bears repeating that Gergiev's recording has made me listen to it like it was the first time, with new ears. If you're a fan of the Rite and haven't heard this recording yet, give it a listen on Spotify!


----------



## Piwikiwi

Well this has certainly blown me away but not in a good way. I highly recommend it though, it is hilarious. It is serious btw. It is a Richard Dawkins music videoXD


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

^^ oh gosh that's so sooo bad it's good


----------



## Albert7




----------



## brotagonist

Wagner Ring des Nibelungen (Janowski/Dresden)


----------



## DavidA

brotagonist said:


> Wagner Ring des Nibelungen (Janowski/Dresden)


This Dresden Ring is certainly a good place to start. It is a very good performance indeed.


----------



## Andolink

2nd movement of Michael Finnissy's Violin Sonata from this disc:









Jaw dropping virtuosity from both performers and composer.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Bach's Mass in B minor is a new experience for me and I am starting to understand why people love this piece so much. It really is quite amazing.


----------



## Celloman

1. _Tristan und Isolde_.

2. _Tristan und Isolde_.

3. And, last but not least..._Tristan und Isolde_.

Did I mention _Tristan und Isolde_? That too.


----------



## Cosmos

Schoenberg's String Quartet no. 1. Amazing, I have to listen to the rest





Btw: I personally found this to be "easy" Schoenberg, since it's tonal. Yet, a lot of anti-Schoenberg listeners in the comments section find this work incomprehensible. Interesting...it's almost as if they didn't even try to listen to it


----------



## Mahlerian

Cosmos said:


> Schoenberg's String Quartet no. 1. Amazing, I have to listen to the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw: *I personally found this to be "easy" Schoenberg, since it's tonal*. Yet, a lot of anti-Schoenberg listeners in the comments section find this work incomprehensible. Interesting...it's almost as if they didn't even try to listen to it


There's a critic in the 40s who claimed that it was obviously an atonal work, that despite the name "it was in no key. Rather it was in the system which Schoenberg invented and which he called atonalism" (he went to an all-Schoenberg concert including several of his works from various periods). This critic was not only not trying to hear the work, he was also factually incorrect in that Schoenberg not only did not call his works "atonalism", he despised the word atonal as meaningless and resented the idea that he used a system. You probably know my position on the term atonal by now, I won't bother reiterating it here.

Listen to the Second Quartet. In some ways it's less difficult than the first, in some ways more, but they're very clearly of the same personality.


----------



## Dim7

Cosmos said:


> Schoenberg's String Quartet no. 1. Amazing, I have to listen to the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw: I personally found this to be "easy" Schoenberg, since it's tonal. Yet, a lot of anti-Schoenberg listeners in the comments section find this work incomprehensible. Interesting...it's almost as if they didn't even try to listen to it


It's tonal but it's very complex.


----------



## Guest

*Michael Tippett*, first movement from his _Concerto for Double String Orchestra_ (with score):


----------



## pierrot

Bach's Prelude And Fugue No. 5 In D Major, BWV 874


----------



## Stavrogin

Zoltan Kodaly's Sonata for solo cello (1915)

Wow, I mean wow. How could I still not know this?


----------



## Blancrocher

Birtwistle's "The Moth Requiem."


----------



## Guest

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* - _Concerto in A minor for Oboe and Strings_. 
Very nice piece, completely new to me. So, I'm feeling bucolic, think I'll have a bit of feta for lunch!


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach's Goldberg Variations as performed by the great harpsichordist Pierre Hantaï.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I have been blown away - as I always am - by Holst's Planet's and Elgar's Cello Concerto. I love them both so much.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Faust et Hélène by Lili Boulanger


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I've just been blown away listening to Bernstein conduct Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony. For me Bernstein and Beethoven are a perfect fit. In fact I have my eye on a boxset of him conducting all nine Beethoven symphonies.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> I've just been blown away listening to Bernstein conduct Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony. For me Bernstein and Beethoven are a perfect fit. In fact I have my eye on a boxset of him conducting all nine Beethoven symphonies.


Dave, NY Philharmonic or Vienna Philharmonic?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Do you mean the boxset I'm planning to order? It's New York.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Do you mean the boxset I'm planning to order? It's New York.


That's fine. If you ever get the chance, please try Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic. Sooooo much feeling!! :tiphat:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> That's fine. If you ever get the chance, please try Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic. Sooooo much feeling!! :tiphat:


Thanks. I haven't ordered yet so I added that to my wishlist. I want to get the best recording I can.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Thanks. I haven't ordered yet so I added that to my wishlist. I want to get the best recording I can.


Bernstein/Vienna reaches heights of communication in the great Pastoral that few others do.


----------



## Celloman

Schumann - Piano Trio #1

The composer was surprisingly innovative throughout, eg., playing over the bridge in the 1st movement. There were plenty of hemiolas and misplaced downbeats, as well...moody and fun by turns.


----------



## DeepR

Nikolai Roslavets - Nocturne






It's gorgeous, I love it!


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Prokofiev 3th piano concerto.


One of my all time faves!


----------



## hpowders

Bartok's Piano Concerto No. 2 as performed by Lang Lang and the Berlin Philharmonic directed by Simon Rattle.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

hpowders said:


> Bartok's Piano Concerto No. 2 as performed by Lang Lang and the Berlin Philharmonic directed by Simon Rattle.


I don't like how Bang Bang plays Bartok, but I will listen this perfomance.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I'm listening to Mozart's Piano Concertos. I've listened to 20 and 21 so far. Mozart continually blows me away. His music is just sublime. His piano music is just so beautiful. And every time I listen I keep thinking how did one man come up with so much music. Not just music, but GREAT music. Did he ever write a dud? Did he ever write anything that didn't sound wonderful. He died at the age of 35 and yet in his short life he made such a monumental contribution to classical music. Imagine what else he would have come up with if he'd lived to be 50!


----------



## hpowders

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I don't like how Bang Bang plays Bartok, but I will listen this perfomance.


Ha! Ha! He's pretty good here!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! He's pretty good here!


I'll give the fellow a chance and I'll have my mind clear.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mahler, Symphony #5
Such a wonderful symphony!


----------



## Azol

This.






See ya in this thread http://www.talkclassical.com/14859-erkki-melartin.html


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Beethoven's Op. 126 Bagatelles, as many reviews mention, these aren't merely a collection of piano "trifles"! Give them a listen, each one is around 3 minutes in length, 6 Bagatelles in total. I can recommend Alfred Brendel's interpretation.

Written after the sonatas, these are his final works for the piano.


----------



## hpowders

Bartok's terrific Piano Concerto No. 2. Incredible!

I have Lang/Lang/Rattle and also recently ordered Yefim Bronfman's performances of all three of Bartok's Piano Concertos.


----------



## aajj

Pavel Haas - String Quartet No. 2, the arrangement with percussion in the 4th movement
Quite a few extreme moods in this piece and i ride with them all.

The one i know is the Pavel Haas Quartet with Colin Currie on percussion.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm not sure that I want to say "blown away," but give me another couple of listens and I just might. I am liking it more and more.


----------



## almc

this record : 








and some info :


----------



## Blancrocher

brotagonist said:


> I'm not sure that I want to say "blown away," but give me another couple of listens and I just might. I am liking it more and more.
> 
> View attachment 65056


I've been in the grip of that one for months, bro--only heard it for the first time this year but I've been enjoying it more and more with every listen. It's a constant ipod companion these days.


----------



## brg5658

Probably considered heretical by some, but I'm a big fan of Max Richter's re-hash of _The Four Seasons_.


----------



## pierrot

Mozart's Clarinet Concerto, specially in this recording. *Superb *sound quality.


----------



## hpowders

L'isle Joyeuse Sviatoslav Richter. Amazing sensual, passionate work played to the hilt by Mr. Richter.


----------



## hpowders

Bartok's Piano Concerto No. 2 with Yefim Bronfman.

Wow! White-hot intensity that never lets up! Makes the Lang Lang performance seem like it's being played in slow motion!


----------



## Albert7

Every Morton Feldman piece I heard this month has blown me away recently. And he never composed the same way twice.


----------



## pentaquine

ravel piano concerto

I am new and mainly exposed to the Romantic period, so this piece is such a fresh breath.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's String Quartet No. 1 just blew me. It's like mini-me of No. 2.


----------



## Dim7

I'm too unemotional to really be blown away by anything really nowadays, but I was surprised to find that Also Sprach Zarathustra by Richard Strauss is pretty awesome in its entirety. Lately been listening to a lot of Richard Strauss in general.


----------



## hpowders

Leonard Bernstein's performance of William Schuman's Eighth Symphony.
More alive than the Schwarz performance.


----------



## omega

Scriabin's _Poem of Excatsy_ conducted by Riccardo Muti. It's like listening to it for the first time. Muti seems to understand Scriabin's colorful musical language like anybody else.


----------



## omega

brg5658 said:


> Probably considered heretical by some, but I'm a big fan of Max Richter's re-hash of _The Four Seasons_.


 Well, I would say it is "fun". It reminds me of some film music... not much of Vivaldi.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mathias - Symphony No.3 and the String Quartets Nrs 1+2

Meaty and Mouthwatering. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Jobis

Hearing La Monte Young's 'The Well Tuned Piano' makes even the Gymnopedies sound busy and restless in comparison.






Makes me wonder what a bit of intonational wizardry could make Debussy's piano works sound like!


----------



## Kivimees

I don't usually get "blown away", but Respighi's Vetrate di chiesa (Church Windows), recently posted in Current Listening by Marschallin Blair tiphat, did the trick. I've always enjoyed Respighi beyond "The Trilogy", so I don't understand how this fish slipped from my net until now. But I listened again over lunch at work to confirm the "blown away" effect.

To save us all some time, please imagine a similar post on the Recent Purchases thread.


----------



## hpowders

Once again, Bartók's Piano Concerto No. 2 with Yefim Bronfman. Savage intensity!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Elliott Carter: Symphony of Three Orchestras

Really really liked this piece, some parts are overwhelming (in a good way). I was trying to follow the different "lines" of music. That's something I've been doing lately, I've been attempting to follow and pay close attention to melodies, harmonies, counterpoint, etc. I feel like it's helped me in "understanding" some works, especially more difficult works, for instance, I try to listen for the subtle variations and similarities between different movements. I'm probably thinking too much while I listen but I enjoy it, it increases my appreciation and enjoyment. Not always, but still.

My apologies if that made no sense. :lol:


----------



## Revel

*Berstein Ravel Piano Concerto*

While looking for recordings to see what others see in Bernstein, I found the video below on Youtube. It's Bernstein playing Ravel's Piano Concerto while simultaneously conducting.

For sure, Lenny reached out from the grave and put my ignorant butt in its place. This video shows what a genuine love for his trade Lenny must have had. Very animated at the piano, oozing personality. The Adagio blew me away. Have a gander:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Prokofiev, Lieutenant Kijé
So incredibly beautiful - especially the _Romance_.


----------



## Albert7

This is a sublime piece by Feldman... so moving to me.

To know that it was his last solo piano work makes this hard.


----------



## tdc

Revel said:


> While looking for recordings to see what others see in Bernstein, I found the video below on Youtube. It's Bernstein playing Ravel's Piano Concerto while simultaneously conducting.
> 
> For sure, Lenny reached out from the grave and put my ignorant butt in its place. This video shows what a genuine love for his trade Lenny must have had. Very animated at the piano, oozing personality. The Adagio blew me away. Have a gander:


I like Bernstein a lot, but this is not the best interpretation of this work imo. It is adequate, but not great. Lenny plays it a little too straight-forward and hard-driving for my tastes, this is especially apparent in the adagio, there is not enough dynamic contrast going on there.


----------



## Revel

I thought the adagio was played with great sensitivity, but I'm not gonna lie....I had not heard the piece before. I'm open to any suggestions for alternatives.


----------



## Albert7

Soviet jazz music like Alexander Tsfasman is making me feel so sentimental for the good old days... filled with nostalgia.


----------



## tdc

Revel said:


> I thought the adagio was played with great sensitivity, but I'm not gonna lie....I had not heard the piece before. I'm open to any suggestions for alternatives.


I like the Michaelangeli/Celibidache, Francois/Cluytens and Thiollier/Wit versions myself. All worth checking out.

The sound quality on youtube isn't the best on the Celibidache versions I came across, but this version also features excellent playing by Michaelangeli.


----------



## Revel

Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## PeteW

tdc said:


> I like the Michaelangeli/Celibidache, Francois/Cluytens and Thiollier/Wit versions myself. All worth checking out.
> 
> The sound quality on youtube isn't the best on the Celibidache versions I came across, but this version also features excellent playing by Michaelangeli.


Thankyou. Yes I enjoyed that very much. 
I intend also to listen to Martha Argerich with this (heard a very good review).


----------



## Albert7

Brahms Violin Concerto is just blowing me away completely. It's like wow.


----------



## tdc

PeteW said:


> Thankyou. Yes I enjoyed that very much.
> I intend also to listen to Martha Argerich with this (heard a very good review).


You're welcome! While I do like Argerich, I have the Argerich/Abbado version that comes with the Ravel complete set on Decca and I find it middle of the road - your mileage may vary.

This version is highly regarded:


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Leningrad Symphony with the Chicago Symphony conducted by Leonard Bernstein.

Super-charged music given a great performance. Completely knocked my socks off!


----------



## PeteW

tdc said:


> You're welcome! While I do like Argerich, I have the Argerich/Abbado version that comes with the Ravel complete set on Decca and I find it middle of the road - your mileage may vary.
> 
> This version is highly regarded:


Yes, great performance! Now saved as a favourite for me on YouTube


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski's string quartets. Not entirely new to me, but much dearer since revisiting them in the context of the SQ Project.


----------



## hpowders

Man I can't get enough of this infectious performance!!

Bartók's Piano Concerto No.2 with Andsnes/Boulez.


----------



## PlaySalieri

I turned on classic fm in the car the other day and heard something quite special - thought to myself - that is a major composer

it turned out to be the wasps overture v.williams


----------



## Sloe

I heard Die Schöpfung by Joseph Haydn on radio recently that blew me away.


----------



## PeteW

Had never heard this before, but the middle movement of the cello concerto did blow me away - I was compelled to sit listening in the car outside the house after I got home until it had finished on the radio (!)


----------



## Dschhhh

The third movement of Shostakovich's 10th symphony. Possibly the best musical satisfaction you can get in the space of 12 minutes, especially when the nocturne bursts into a weird, loud Russian-sounding waltz at about the 7min mark.


----------



## Becca

Josef Suk's_ Asrael Symphoy_ - one of the most intensely emotional pieces that I have ever heard - and no surprise given the circumstances that triggered it. Firstly the death of his father-in-law, Antonin Dvorak, for whom it was to be a tribute, then the death of his wife while he was in the middle of writing the work.


----------



## hpowders

Dvorak's String Sextet in A Major!

Sounds so much like Brahms, but unmistakably Dvorak.


----------



## Vronsky

Claude Debussy - Préludes performed by Krystian Zimerman.


----------



## aajj

Kodaly - Duo for Violin & Cello
the interplay, particularly in the first movement, is so rich that I forget it's only two instruments. 

The recording I heard was from a Naxos CD I own, featuring Franco Maggio Ormezowski on cello and Luigi Alberto Bianchi on violin. 
I also heard one on youtube from Alberto Gorrochategui on cello and Carlos Benito de la Gala on violin, and it was every bit as scintillating.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman's "Why Patterns?" when paired with "For Philip Guston" blow me away during this month.


----------



## Andolink

*Detlev Müller-Siemens*' piano quartet _Lost Traces_ (2007) as performed by the Mondrian Ensemble, Basel from this disc:









Maybe the greatest piano quartet of the century so far??


----------



## GodNickSatan

Edgard Varèse - Amériques


----------



## worov

Tilo Medek :


----------



## hpowders

An der schönen blauen Donau, Johann Strauss.


----------



## gHeadphone

Tabula Rasa by Arvo Part 

The version with Gidon Kremer it really hits me in a deep place


----------



## hpowders

Hilary Hahn's recording of the Sibelius Violin Concerto.

For me, she is the finest of today's violinists.


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> Hilary Hahn's recording of the Sibelius Violin Concerto.
> 
> For me, she is the finest of today's violinists.


No argument from me. By the way, I'm looking forward to a recording of Nielsen's Violin Concerto from her now, which I know she's been playing a lot lately.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> No argument from me. By the way, I'm looking forward to a recording of Nielsen's Violin Concerto from her now, which I know she's been playing a lot lately.


Good. Wish she'd give me her phone # so I can keep a_breast_ of her latest plans.

I'd like her to do the Elgar.


----------



## Guest

Gordon de Bennett. (Well OK it's Boulez, Anthèmes 2 performed by Michael Barenboim)


----------



## AnotherSpin

Arvo Pärt - My Heart's in the Highlands


----------



## Sordello

I've been on a Dvorak search and have really been enjoying his "American" chamber music esp. the 12th String Quartet and the 3rd String Quintet. His Op. 77 is also very fun to listen to.

Also, a new composer for me, Sergei Bortkiewicz, Etude Op. 10 No. 3 "Fontaine Lumineuse"


----------



## Vesteralen

Monteverdi's *Il Combattimento di tancredi e clorinda* 
There are several excellent versions of this masterpiece available, but I love the narrator in this one.


----------



## brotagonist

I am blown away all of the time 

Right now, it's:

Biber Rosenkranzsonaten
Mahler Das Lied von der Erde (original piano version)


----------



## hpowders

Hilary Hahn's performance of the Schönberg Violin Concerto accompanied by the Swedish Radio Symphony conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen.

I believe Ms. Hahn may be making this work sound better than it actually is.

For me the Piano Concerto is the better work.


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> I believe Ms. Hahn may be making this work sound better than it actually is.
> 
> For me the Piano Concerto is the better work.


No, she's just playing it the way it is. I know. I've seen the score.

The Violin and Piano Concerti are both excellent works, but I prefer the dramatic thrust of the Violin Concerto, if just by a hair.


----------



## Avey

Lately, all of *Bax's* works have been piercing some preterite veil that was inhibiting my appreciation for his sound and tendencies. That curtain is frayed and ripped now.

More Bax!


----------



## violadude

I just listened to the original version (really the 3rd version, the first two are lost) of Mussorgsky's "Night on Bald Mountain"

Holy crap, I knew Rimsky-Korsokov had edited it, but I always assumed he had just changed a few things here and there. But the original is almost a different piece of music altogether! Should we even be putting Mussorgsky's name on the one that most people have been hearing all this time?






I recommend it to anyone and have your mind blown because everything you think you know about Night on Bald Mountain is *wrong*!


----------



## candi

Alla Breve from Concerto in F major by Johann Heinichen, Seibel 235 played by Musica Antiqua Koln. I put that on repeat on the drive home from work. Relaxing.


----------



## Dim7

violadude said:


> I just listened to the original version (really the 3rd version, the first two are lost) of Mussorgsky's "Night on Bald Mountain"
> 
> Holy crap, I knew Rimsky-Korsokov had edited it, but I always assumed he had just changed a few things here and there. But the original is almost a different piece of music altogether! Should we even be putting Mussorgsky's name on the one that most people have been hearing all this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend it to anyone and have your mind blown because everything you think you know about Night on Bald Mountain is *wrong*!


Holy ****, I wasn't aware that the original was in fact gangsta rap!


----------



## Weston

violadude said:


> I just listened to the original version (really the 3rd version, the first two are lost) of Mussorgsky's "Night on Bald Mountain"
> 
> Holy crap, I knew Rimsky-Korsokov had edited it, but I always assumed he had just changed a few things here and there. But the original is almost a different piece of music altogether! Should we even be putting Mussorgsky's name on the one that most people have been hearing all this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend it to anyone and have your mind blown because everything you think you know about Night on Bald Mountain is *wrong*!


Interesting. Too bad the meddled with version is permanently stuck in my subconscious now as the real version.


----------



## Albert7

Both Liszt's Dante Symphony and Faust Symphony have been moving to my soul lately.


----------



## brotagonist

Stravinsky's Agon is moving to my soul today


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4 as performed by the Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Eugene Ormandy.

Devastating in its emotional impact!


----------



## AnotherSpin

New optical usb cable makes most of music I am listening for couple of recent day mind-blowing.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I listened to just the first hour, and will try to make my way through it piece by piece over this coming week.

Unbelievable, heart-breaking, and terrifying. Like a near death experience. I remember a thread on TalkClassical where we discussed what music should be played at one's funeral. This should absolutely be it. Unifies the fear of death with the peace and emptiness of death. Honest, uncensored, uncomprimising, and yet more beautiful than one can imagine.


----------



## omega

*Elgar*, _Cello Concerto_

Extremely beautiful... I've listened to it 3 times this week-end...


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> No, she's just playing it the way it is. I know. I've seen the score.
> 
> The Violin and Piano Concerti are both excellent works, but I prefer the dramatic thrust of the Violin Concerto, if just by a hair.


The Piano Concerto has a nostalgic, waltz-like feel to it that I find easier to respond to.

Perhaps in 10 more listenings or so, I might agree about the Violin Concerto.

How anyone can compose in this style and make it sound meaningful-for the listener, it's almost like attempting to crack a code.


----------



## Weston

Roberto Gerhard: Symphony No. 4 "New York."  
Colin Davis / BBC Symphony Orchestra

I listened to this today during ongoing research for the post-1950s voting. I'd never heard of this composer, but he delivers the goods. Textures and tone colors just a little askew from what has gone before. There is a section of descending motives that seem to go on forever, like going into the bowels of the earth. Or at least the subway.


----------



## mmsbls

Weston said:


> I listened to this today during ongoing research for the post-1950s voting. I'd never heard of this composer, but he delivers the goods. Textures and tone colors just a little askew from what has gone before. There is a section of descending motives that seem to go on forever, like going into the bowels of the earth. Or at least the subway.


I just listened to Gerhard's 4th as well. I had never heard anything by him and enjoyed it immensely. I also thought the descending motives was wonderfully fun. I definitely want to hear more from him.


----------



## Albert7

Lang Lang playing Liszt's Reminiscences of Don Juan just blew me away this evening. And I didn't have any wine to enjoy with the experience oh well.


----------



## Guest

Chopin's Nocturnes as delivered by Nelson Freire:









This one can not only soothe a savage breast, but also soften rocks or bend a knotted oak.


----------



## AnotherSpin

SeptimalTritone said:


> I listened to just the first hour, and will try to make my way through it piece by piece over this coming week.


Please, do yourself a favor and find a time to listen it in a whole. As it was done. I can not imagine approaching it partially without breaking the integrity and distorting... everything.

P.S.: If you want shorter powerful piece from him, try Piano and String Quartet.


----------



## Marilyn

During the last 20 days I've been listening to various performances of Bach's St Mathew Passion BWV 244, every time being amazed by the impact it has on me, this soul-cleasning music.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scriabin's Piano Concerto--I can't believe it took me so long to come to this lovely work, given how much I enjoy other orchestral works by this composer.


----------



## musicrom

Listening to Szymanowski's Violin Concerto and it's fantastic - so much energy and passion! It's really blowing me away.


----------



## Dim7

Blancrocher said:


> Scriabin's Piano Concerto--I can't believe it took me so long to come to this lovely work, given how much I enjoy other orchestral works by this composer.


I personally think that as more of a Rachmaninoff concerto than a Scriabin concerto, since to me Scriabin is represented by his later style. I'm sure a lot of Rach/Scriabin fans would think "Rachmaninoff would never have written that!" "It's still totally Scriabin!" but whatever. Good piano concerto anyways.


----------



## DeepR

violadude said:


> I just listened to the original version (really the 3rd version, the first two are lost) of Mussorgsky's "Night on Bald Mountain"
> 
> Holy crap, I knew Rimsky-Korsokov had edited it, but I always assumed he had just changed a few things here and there. But the original is almost a different piece of music altogether! Should we even be putting Mussorgsky's name on the one that most people have been hearing all this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend it to anyone and have your mind blown because everything you think you know about Night on Bald Mountain is *wrong*!


The original version is the first piece of classical music I've heard live in concert. Not a bad start I'd say, it was exhilarating!


----------



## DeepR

Dim7 said:


> I personally think that as more of a Rachmaninoff concerto than a Scriabin concerto, since to me Scriabin is represented by his later style. I'm sure a lot of Rach/Scriabin fans would think "Rachmaninoff would never have written that!" "It's still totally Scriabin!" but whatever. Good piano concerto anyways.


I love both composers and you already said it...  To me Scriabin is just as much defined by his earlier music.


----------



## DeepR

Bach - Partita no. 2 by Argerich


----------



## Blancrocher

Dim7 said:


> I personally think that as more of a Rachmaninoff concerto than a Scriabin concerto, since to me Scriabin is represented by his later style. I'm sure a lot of Rach/Scriabin fans would think "Rachmaninoff would never have written that!" "It's still totally Scriabin!" but whatever. Good piano concerto anyways.


By the way, I noticed in the comments on the video that Rachmaninoff actually conducted the piece with Scriabin at the piano.


----------



## Sloe

I heard Mozarts requiem today that was very special.


----------



## Heliogabo

Last night I've made a first listening of Liszt's piano transcription of Tannhäuser´s overture. That music stepped very deep on me and all this morning I was listening to different versions on youtube. This great and timelees music touchs me like the first time that, many years ago, I´ve heard the original version for orchestra. That became an adiction for weeks!


----------



## Avey

*Rautavaara's* Violin Concerto. Randomly listened to it from a recommendation on my Youtube homepage.

Diving into his other works ASAP.


----------



## GodNickSatan

Alban Berg - Three Pieces for Orchestra


----------



## Guest

Xenakis : Jonchaies.

This is music from another galaxy, right?!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Franz Schubert*: _Drei Klavierstücke_ "Three Piano Pieces" (D. 946) Composed in May 1828, they are the last set of _Impromptus_, after D. 899 and D. 935. They are all amazing, the D. 946 remains my favorite of the group.

These are unbelievable, richly lyrical and profound. I enjoy the _Impromptus_ much more than his final three piano sonatas, which give me some problems (my lack of understanding, no doubt).


----------



## hpowders

The Brahms Piano Quintet with Barry Douglas and the Tokyo String Quartet.

I've heard many performances but this is the best! Blew me away with hurricane force winds.


----------



## Sloe

I heard Kullervo by Leevi Madetoja a few days ago.

I have also heard La Mer by Paul Gilson:


----------



## PeteW

Chopin
Nocturne No 2, D flat major, Op 27

I do mention this piece from time to time - it regularly blows me away, and it is after all a work of genius (imhp).


----------



## Sloe

Josef Suk
Serenade for strings in E flat Major:


----------



## hpowders

Recently, I have really enjoyed very much Hilary Hahn's recording of the Sibelius Violin Concerto.


----------



## violadude

Berlioz's Damnation of Faust.

Holy crap did Berlioz know how to use large forces to his advantage. Excellent drama and imagery, and captivating throughout.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Berlioz's Damnation of Faust.
> 
> Holy crap did Berlioz know how to use large forces to his advantage. Excellent drama and imagery, and captivating throughout.


I think Berlioz effectively invented the very concept of those large forces he was adept at using! A what was the biggest orchestra in the 17th to 19th century mainstream repertoire before Berlioz?


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think Berlioz effectively invented the very concept of those large forces he was adept at using! A what was the biggest orchestra in the 17th to 19th century mainstream repertoire before Berlioz?


I would think it was the orchestration of Beethoven's 9th symphony, though I could be wrong.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Rzewski, _The People United Will Never Be Defeated!_
Now I can see why this placed so high on the post-1950 list!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> I would think it was the orchestration of Beethoven's 9th symphony, though I could be wrong.


It probably was actually, and that's getting very close to early Berlioz........


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> Rzewski, _The People United Will Never Be Defeated!_
> Now I can see why this placed so high on the post-1950 list!


I will have to hear it! I hadn't heard of it at all before recently.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It probably was actually, and that's getting very close to early Berlioz........


I always wonder what Beethoven would have thought about Berlioz's music.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

MoonlightSonata said:


> Rzewski, _The People United Will Never Be Defeated!_
> Now I can see why this placed so high on the post-1950 list!


Rather distracting title for a piece that otherwise just sounds like what it is, a set of variations. I guess it makes good publicity for those who buy into anything 'sociocultural'.


----------



## Blancrocher

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Rather distracting title for a piece that otherwise just sounds like what it is, a set of variations. I guess it makes good publicity for those who buy into anything 'sociocultural'.


Rzewski hasn't been quite as lucky with the title "Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues" it seems, though I couldn't say why. Fwiw, it's probably my second-favorite piece by him.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I will have to hear it! I hadn't heard of it at all before recently.


Me neither! I hadn't heard of it until it came up in the list, and didn't get around to listening until just now.


----------



## Balthazar

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Rather distracting title for a piece that otherwise just sounds like what it is, a set of variations. I guess it makes good publicity for those who buy into anything 'sociocultural'.


The title is taken from the Chilean song on which the theme is based. And it has great meaning for an awful lot of people.


----------



## Balthazar

Schumann's _Kreisleriana_

Working through it on the piano while reading Hoffmann's _Kater Murr_ and Schumann's biography.

Falling deep into the rabbit hole...


----------



## DavidA

Balthazar said:


> Schumann's _Kreisleriana_
> 
> Working through it on the piano while reading Hoffmann's _Kater Murr_ and Schumann's biography.
> 
> Falling deep into the rabbit hole...


Yep! Wonderful!

Horowitz, Lupu, Anda, Argerich......... The list of great recordings of this goes on and on. I don't think Richter played it in public though. Anyone know?


----------



## violadude

Balthazar said:


> Schumann's _Kreisleriana_
> 
> Working through it on the piano while reading Hoffmann's _Kater Murr_ and Schumann's biography.
> 
> Falling deep into the rabbit hole...


It took me a while to get used to Schumann's piano writing. But once you do, it's pure magic.


----------



## Blancrocher

Balthazar said:


> Schumann's _Kreisleriana_
> 
> Working through it on the piano while reading Hoffmann's _Kater Murr_ and Schumann's biography.
> 
> Falling deep into the rabbit hole...


Are you also reading Schumann's writing, by chance? Lots of it is available for free online in English translation. His generally winning personality shines through, imo.


----------



## DeepR

violadude said:


> It took me a while to get used to Schumann's piano writing. But once you do, it's pure magic.


Yes, I enjoy bits of Schumann's piano work but when I listened to Kreisleriana played by Horowitz, I had no idea what it was about or what to listen for. I'll have to try it again.


----------



## arpeggio

violadude said:


> I would think it was the orchestration of Beethoven's 9th symphony, though I could be wrong.


I have performed Beethoven's _Ninth_ and the _Symphonie Fantastique_. The Berloiz uses a larger orchestra.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

arpeggio said:


> I have performed Beethoven's _Ninth_ and the _Symphonie Fantastique_. The Berloiz uses a larger orchestra.


You're definitely correct about that, but he was just asking what was the largest orchestral force _before_ Berlioz, and it was Beethoven's Ninth. The Ninth symphony's orchestral sound was to be a prime model for the coming Romantic generation of composers.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ... what was the biggest orchestra in the 17th to 19th century mainstream repertoire before Berlioz?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

violadude said:


> It took me a while to get used to Schumann's piano writing. But once you do, it's pure magic.


Completely agree. I've recently listened to _Kreisleriana_, _Davidsbündlertänze_, _Fantasie in C_ and loved them all, but it was only after a few attempts that I finally "got" it. I look forward to listening to rest of his solo piano music.

Even the symphonies are growing on me, but that's taking a bit longer. Nos. 4 and 2 are my favorites so far.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

The subtle intensity of Schubert's Piano Sonata No. 21 in B-Flat played by Wilhelm Kempff _blew me away_ in a certain sense today.


----------



## Balthazar

Blancrocher said:


> Are you also reading Schumann's writing, by chance? Lots of it is available for free online in English translation. His generally winning personality shines through, imo.


I haven't picked up any of Schumann's writings, but it is now on my "to read" list. Thanks!


----------



## walt

Erik Satie-Messe des Pauvres(1895).An extraordinary composition.I was transfixed from the first time i heard this work.This work is for church organ and choir.Enjoy.


----------



## musicrom

I listened to Edgard Varese's _Ameriques_ yesterday, and it was absolutely amazing.


----------



## Wunderhorn

Papandopulo, Boris (1906-1991):

- Piano Concerto 2, III. Allegretto Vivace
A fireworks of exciting colors! Can't stop hitting the repeat-button!

- Sinfonietta, Op. 79, II. Elegia
Utter melting beauty and sweetness without falling into any cliche - a real masterpiece!


----------



## mmsbls

George Rochberg's String Quartet #3. The first and third movements seem (to me) rather different for the same work, but I love both of them.


----------



## Albert7

Hearing Boulez's Repons has been extremely moving to me today. So definitely a winner in this department.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Albert7 said:


> Hearing Boulez's Repons has been extremely moving to me today. So definitely a winner in this department.


It's possibly the most sublime human creation!


----------



## Ishi

Bach's Fantasia fugue in A minor by Sviatoslav Richter!
The thing I love about Bach is that his music is like a mirror....if I'm ever dazed or confused or just frustrated, when my mind flutters and is unclear....this piece doesn't calm me.
It shows me what I look like inside....and keeps up with my pace. Instead of sympathizing with me, it empathizes.


----------



## hpowders

I'm finally beginning to see the wonders of the Schoenberg Violin Concerto. It "hit" me yesterday after about six weeks.

My brain took a while to get "rewired" to it.


----------



## arpeggio

hpowders said:


> I'm finally beginning to see the wonders of the Schoenberg Violin Concerto. It "hit" me yesterday after about six weeks.
> 
> My brain took a while to get "rewired" to it.


Six weeks? I took me fifty years.


----------



## hpowders

arpeggio said:


> Six weeks? I took me fifty years.


My brain is on speed-dial.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I'm finally beginning to see the wonders of the Schoenberg Violin Concerto. It "hit" me yesterday after about six weeks.
> 
> My brain took a while to get "rewired" to it.


genius work

whom did you listen it with?

Hilary Hahn?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> genius work
> 
> whom did you listen it with?
> 
> Hilary Hahn?


Yes. Hilary Hahn. Soon the fun begins as I will buy another performance and compare them. I love comparative listening!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yes. Hilary Hahn. Soon the fun begins as I will buy another performance and compare them. I love comparative listening!


I have not searched much in the various approaches, but Hahn's in this specific peace is considered one of the best.

Listen Krasner with Mitropoulos and NYPO


----------



## DavidA

hpowders said:


> I'm finally beginning to see the wonders of the Schoenberg Violin Concerto.


You must have a powerful microscope to see them!


----------



## Mahlerian

hpowders said:


> Yes. Hilary Hahn. Soon the fun begins as I will buy another performance and compare them. I love comparative listening!


The recent one with Boulez and the VPO with Michael Barenboim as soloist is the only other one I've heard that comes close to the Hahn, but it's digital only.



DavidA said:


> You must have a powerful microscope to see them!


No, no, all it takes is ears.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I have not searched much in the various approaches, but Hahn's in this specific peace is considered one of the best.
> 
> Listen Krasner with Mitropoulos and NYPO


Thanks, clara s! I will listen to it.


----------



## hpowders

DavidA said:


> You must have a powerful microscope to see them!


No. Following the score along with the recording. I see while I hear.


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> The recent one with Boulez and the VPO with Michael Barenboim as soloist is the only other one I've heard that comes close to the Hahn, but it's digital only.
> 
> No, no, all it takes is ears.


I looked for it and it is unavailable except for a 6 minute tantalizing mish-mash on You Tube.
Perhaps, one day it will be issued on CD.


----------



## dzc4627

i have kept craving *Stravinsky's Concerto for 2 Pianos* after listening to it the first time. it is really that good! a delicate piece that compounds the composer's lighthearted nature and the influence of the jazz age that had been emerging at the time. neoclassical stravinsky seems to be very overlooked, but he really did some of his best stuff during that time i'd say. here is a great recording:


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I looked for it and it is unavailable except for a 6 minute tantalizing mish-mash on You Tube.
> Perhaps, one day it will be issued on CD.


https://itunes.apple.com/gr/album/schoenberg-violin-piano-concerti/id966552551?ign-mpt=uo=4

enjoy


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Beethoven's Piano Sonata 27 - it's becoming my favourite by him.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/gr/album/schoenberg-violin-piano-concerti/id966552551?ign-mpt=uo=4
> 
> enjoy


Thank you clara s! I went to a very popular site and they didn't have it. After my movie I will play it. :tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

I heard Notturno three orchestral songs by Ture Rangström last saturday. Great music that I liked very much.


----------



## maestro267

I heard John Foulds' "A World Requiem" today. After reading about the piece, with its deployment of spatially-separated instruments and voices pre-empting Britten's War Requiem by 40 years, I was fascinated by it. And it is as epic as I hoped it would be. Some great moments, such as the baritone calling nations from North, South, East and West, followed by distant brass fanfares from appropriate parts of the hall. Plus, some incredibly powerful fortissimos (involving a full organ as well as the large orchestra) and some RVW-like chord changes. Now, to wait for a reasonably-priced copy of the recording to appear.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Schumann's solo piano music. All of it.


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg Violin Concerto with Hilary Hahn.

Dang she's good!


----------



## Medtnaculus

Discovered Debussy's Fantasie for piano and orchestra. Love at first sight, or rather first listen.


----------



## Albert7

Kurtag's String Quartets 2 and 3 have been rather moving to me.


----------



## KenOC

Alexander Knaifel's Blazhenstva, for chorus and orchestra. Yeah, you say, who's he? Give him a listen if you can. Fantastic.

http://www.amazon.com/Knaifel-Blazh...e=UTF8&qid=1431492556&sr=1-1&keywords=knaifel


----------



## hpowders

Warning to those "blown away" by Hilary Hahn's performance of the Schoenberg Violin Concerto:

The timing of the new Michael Barenboim performance of the concerto is 36 minutes vs. Hilary Hahn's 30 minutes.

Knowing that, I would not be rushing to my favorite store to buy the Barenboim performance.

I want to be "blown away", not "sucked in".


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/gr/album/schoenberg-violin-piano-concerti/id966552551?ign-mpt=uo=4
> 
> enjoy


I checked this out, but I was only permitted a couple of minutes of excerpts.


----------



## Heliogabo

Itinerarios (Routes) by Silvestre Revueltas, amazing piece that really moved me.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sonata in G minor for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord.

Incredibly beautiful slow movement!


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 6 performed by the New Zealand Symphony Orchestra directed by Hugh Keelan.

9100 miles away from NYC and these guys are speaking fluent Schuman!

The best performance I have ever heard of this American symphonic masterpiece.


----------



## dzc4627

oh wow, just listened to the "hagen quartet" performance of ligeti's 1st string quartet...what a piece. there are so many moments that just create a crazy feeling of something pointing into your ear. this may have been on behalf of my max-volume headphones. a really great listen with a lot of contrast and notable moments.


----------



## hpowders

Once again, the Schoenberg Piano Concerto with Mitsuko Uchida.

A delightful surprise for me!


----------



## TwoPhotons

MAHLER'S RESURRECTION SYMPHONY!!!

I could never get through it before because I was too immature musically and if the music didn't have constant beating timpani drums and gongs and whirling woodwinds I was turned off. But a few days ago I decided to watch through Bernstein's peformance with the LSO at Ely Cathedral and by the end I was on the floor crying bucketfuls of tears (or the emotional equivalent of that). Simply perfection. No piece of music had affected me this way before (although I think watching a video of the musicians and Bernstein's epic body-shaking helped to some degree :lol: )


----------



## hpowders

Debussy's L'isle joyeuse.

What a sparkling, passionate, sensual piece of music!


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti's Piano Sonata No. 10.

A sparkling and optimistic work, beautifully composed from 1955.

One of the all-time greatest piano sonatas.


----------



## Op.123

Bolet's interpretations of Liszt's works. Really something quite special there.


----------



## omega

*Arvo Pärt*, _Te Deum_


----------



## hpowders

Once again I am so impressed by Vincent Persichetti's 12 Piano Sonatas-well, 11 of them-I'm still having a tough time with number 11, the only atonal sonata of the 12.


----------



## Heliogabo

The piano reduction of Haydn's Seven Last Words of Christ. 
I know that Haydn doesn't made that reduction, but he authorized it. I loved before the string quartet version (never heard the orchestral/vocal version, I must to check it out), but the piano reduction is marvelous, a quite different experience. It sounds so modern for its time, even if I was listening a HIP recording... (Bart Van Oort)


----------



## Andolink

*Edmund Rubbra's* _Symphony No. 6, op. 80_ from this disc:









Perhaps the most perfect of the 11 Rubbra symphonies (at least in this performance).


----------



## dwindladwayne

I don't know why, but Rautavaara's first piano concerto had his strong repercussion on me. Inflexible, strong, severe, but still disrupted by postmodern restlessness sprinkled with emotional outbursts.


----------



## hpowders

Roy Harris Seventh Symphony performed by the New Zealand Symphony under Hugh Keelan.
Unashamedly neo-romantic. Soaring melodies.


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 6 with the Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Eugene Ormandy.

In excellent mono, it's a rare treat to hear any of the Schuman symphonies recorded by one of the world's great orchestras and they are worthy enough to deserve it.


After several listenings, this is now my preferred version of this great symphony-better played and interpreted than either the New Zealand Symphony under Hugh Keelan or the Seattle Symphony conducted by Gerard Schwarz.

Ormandy conducts a blistering, intense performance that completely swept me away.

Terrific!!


----------



## Lukecash12

hpowders said:


> Debussy's L'isle joyeuse.
> 
> What a sparkling, passionate, sensual piece of music!


I couldn't agree more. Pollini sets me ablaze when I listen to him play this, it's a great example of Debussy's romanticism. He really was a romantic at heart, however impressionistic his palette was.


----------



## KenOC

Brahms, Paganini Variations. Wasn't too familiar with the piece, and only vaguely aware of Earl Wild. Wow wow wow!


----------



## Albert7

Going through 4 parts of 12 parts from Stockhausen's LICHT. OMG... such an incredible piece that sounds like no one else created it.

It's supposed to be spiritual but I feel more pleasantly disoriented than anything else LOL.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Three Viola da Gamba Sonatas with Manson/Pinnock. Incredible music!


----------



## walt

This piece has well and truly blown me away.Venetian composer Annibale Padovano(1527-1575).Mass For 24 Voices(and instruments)


----------



## Charlie22

By Händel "Eternal source of Light Divine". I´ve heard it before, but the soprano singing it was purely amazing.


----------



## PeteW

Charlie22 said:


> By Händel "Eternal source of Light Divine". I´ve heard it before, but the soprano singing it was purely amazing.


Yes, I love this, it's beautiful. Was is Elin Manahan Thomas singing?


----------



## Ilarion

Messiaen's "Quartet for the end of Time". Hearing this work lets me perceive that there is an Eternal Timeline - From before Time began to Eternity.............


----------



## Albert7

Nancarrow's player piano pieces are so underrated. I discovered them recently and love them.


----------



## catherinethegreat21

Tzigane By Ravel


----------



## Albert7

Norgard is awesome.

And Sessions' Second String Quartet is flat out just brilliant.


----------



## EDaddy

Garden of Fand







Tintagel & Symphony No. 7: III. Theme and Variations: Allegro - Andante - Vivace - Epilogue (Wow!)







Brigg Fair & Florida Suite







#5 - The whole thing!







Violin Concerto No. 1 in D Major, Op. 19: I. Andantino

Guess I get blown away pretty easily.


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm only 17 minutes in and I'm already in absolute awe of this symphony.


----------



## Heliogabo

Recently I've heard complete for the first time Turangalia symphony, by Messiaen. Wow! It's such and amazing and dynamic piece of music. Terrific! Performance counts for sure. It was Chailly and Thibaudet recording.


----------



## MrTortoise

Arnold Bax
Symphony No. 6

Unexpectedly blown away by this piece. I was expecting something 'pastoral' and received something more 'cosmic'. It is my intention to hear more of his works.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stockhausen's Stimmung. Some of the best chanting music ever. An insane combination of the East and the West.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade




----------



## brotagonist

Xenakis' Erikhthon


----------



## brotagonist

Purcell's Dido and Aeneas


----------



## Piwikiwi

The 2 piano arrangement of Debussy's Jeux


----------



## Anders Wikstrom

Hi Jim.
I just put the Myaskovsky, Kalinnikov and Glazunov Symphonies in my cars CD-changer.
It´s a lovely summer day and I will drive through a magnific scenic landscape in Western Sweden for 2 hours.

Loooking forward to this


----------



## hombre777

Beethoven: Hammerklavier Piano Sonata No. 29


----------



## ptr

*Helmut Oehring *(b.1961): Requiem (with Iris ter Schiphorst) (1998)









/ptr


----------



## arpeggio

*Rimsky-Korsakov SNOW MAIDEN*

I have just discovered a new opera for me, Rimsky-Korsakov's _The Snow Maiden_. If one likes Rimsky they will love this. I will submit an entry about this work in the "Latest Purchases" thread when I complete listening to it.


----------



## arpeggio

*Matthias Pintscher*

Based on a recommendation of 'ComposerOfAvantGarde', I checked out the music of Mathias Pintscher. I am right now listening to _Chute d'étoiles_ (2012). Wow. If you do not like radar skip this piece. They had a guy on radar to let them know if they got to close to a key.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've become more curious about band music in recent days thanks to Arpeggio.


----------



## arpeggio

^^^^
Your Welcome.


----------



## chalkpie

The band is called Jack 'O the Clock from San Francisco. Composer Damon Waitkus studied with Fred Frith at Mills College. The music is very hard to categorize but I love it! Really really fresh, engaging, and full of detail.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Whoa this is epic 






I didn't know this piece until recently! It's fantastic!


----------



## Dim7

Despite being a huge Mozart fan, the Prague symphony has always left me a bit cold... We really do seem to have quite opposite tastes, CoAG!


----------



## Templeton

Schubert's 5th Symphony has recently caught my ear. Not sure why just recently but whatever, better late than never. Simply glorious and wonderfully uplifting. It's extraordinary that such youth could produce something so exquisite. Schubert is fast becoming one of my favourite composers.

There are several terrific versions but the best deal has to be the Karl Böhm version with the VPO, twinned with a stunning version of Beethoven's Pastorale.


----------



## Celloman

La Divina singing "Habanera" at Covent Garden:






Did Callas just _wink_ at me???


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Scriabin's Piano Concerto.


----------



## Blancrocher

Janacek's Violin Sonata.


----------



## Sina

Per Nørgård's Symphony No. 5





Months before that (many other shocking in between but for no apparent reason I skip them to this) Alfred Schnittke's Concerto Grosso No. 1 made me cry in the middle of a night in the dark.


----------



## Le Peel




----------



## Selby

Bernd Alois Zimmermann (1918-1970)
Trumpet Concerto, "Nobody knows the trouble I see" (1955)

How to even describe this? A jazz concerto? Whatever it is, I'm floored. 4 times today.

Listening to Alison Balsom, trumpet with Lawrence Renes conducting Scottish Ensemble
Apparently I had never made it to the end of the disc until today.


----------



## Albert7




----------



## MrTortoise

Selby said:


> Bernd Alois Zimmermann (1918-1970)
> Trumpet Concerto, "Nobody knows the trouble I see" (1955)
> 
> How to even describe this? A jazz concerto? Whatever it is, I'm floored. 4 times today.
> 
> Listening to Alison Balsom, trumpet with Lawrence Renes conducting Scottish Ensemble
> Apparently I had never made it to the end of the disc until today.
> 
> View attachment 71447


I have Zimmermann's opera 'Die Soldaten' arriving in the mail soon. I don't make many opera purchases so it is encouraging to hear you liked his trumpet concerto enough for 4 repeated listenings!


----------



## EDaddy

This... has _definitely_ blown me away.


----------



## millionrainbows

Jean Barraque's Piano Sonata.


----------



## walt

Kevin Volans-Mbira,for two harpsichords and percussion.Amazing music.


----------



## gardibolt

The Leibowitz (Reader's Digest) version of Beethoven's 8th just came up on my iPod and made me sit upright. Whereas most other conductors make the most of its sunny even-numbered disposition, Leibowitz is molto furioso and this is just a shockingly angry 8th....this is the Beethoven of the Eroica, not that pantywaist of the 6th.


----------



## Heliogabo

Nielsen's 5th symphony. Heard it yesterday in concert for the first time. Now I'm enjoying it again in Berglund's rendition. What a fantastic symphony.


----------



## PeteW

À Chloris from this CD. 
Heard this for the first time on the radio yesterday - had to purchase it immediately. 
Very beautiful.


----------



## Albert7

This is a legendary performance here.


----------



## deprofundis

well Carlo Gesualdo 2 instrumental track on madrigal 2 blown me away by there beauty, just for these instrumental track you must buy his madrigal book numero 2, it's music clearly out of this world . I dont know if Gesualdo wrothe divine inspired music because he felt guity of his double homicide but it sound like the prettiest music ever, it's sad there only 2 instrumental piece by him since he was gifted oubviously, but his vocal work dose the job very well.

So guys madrigal 2 is mandatory lisening , i swear you wont be decived


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

String Sextet No. 1 - Brahms.


----------



## KirbyH

He's primarily a composer for wind band but John Mackey's "Wine-Dark Sea" has been knocking my socks off for the last week.

At the head of the score - which begins with French horns in full cry - it's marked "Mahlerian" - and as one who primarily performs in wind bands, I some day hope to play this piece because my goodness what a galloping ride it is.

Here's a video of the University of Texas Wind Ensemble led by Jerry Junkin performing it in February 2014:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

- Mozart's String Quintets, especially K.516. I enjoy the S. Quartets, but these Quintets surpass them in my opinion.

- Schumann's _Carnaval_.


----------



## Bastian

Telemann - Brockes Passion, especially the aria 'Was Barentatzen, Lowenklauen', but the whole work is wonderful. This aria is unlike anything I've heard; to find it in such a context was quite unexpected. I love it.


----------



## tdc

Albéniz - _Iberia_

I realized this work was great, but I've gotten even more of an appreciation lately.

Messiaen said of the work: "Iberia is the wonder for the piano; *it is perhaps on the highest place among the more brilliant pieces* for the king of instruments".


----------



## brotagonist

Schnittke "Faust Cantata"


----------



## Copperears

Have always liked R. Strauss's tone poems but hadn't listened to Ein Alpensymphonie until recently. The first movement's musical depiction of sunrise over the Alps is thrilling.


----------



## violadude

Elliot Carter's Clarinet Concerto. The piece sounds influenced a lot by Varese, especially the percussion. I love all that quickly shifting orchestration.


----------



## Biwa

Luigi Nono: Prometeo, Tragedia dell'ascolto - Ensemble Recherche (SACD)

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2008/Apr08/Nono_Prometeo_wwe2sacd20605.htm


----------



## vampireslugger

Just discovered the complete works of Carl Ruggles, and Organum in particular has astounded me.


----------



## arpeggio

violadude said:


> Elliot Carter's Clarinet Concerto. The piece sounds influenced a lot by Varese, especially the percussion. I love all that quickly shifting orchestration.


One of the Carter works that caused to catch on to his music.


----------



## DeepR

Rachmaninoff's Isle of the Dead
It's not new to me at all but it sure blew me away today.


----------



## omega

*Strauss*
_An Alpine Symphony (Eine Alpensymphonie)_

Really exciting!


----------



## brotagonist

I was most impressed with Mendelssohn's two Piano Trios


----------



## Selby

Roberto Gerhard's String Quartet No. 2, which will likely be my next purchase


----------



## isorhythm

Ives' _The Unanswered Question_, which I somehow heard for the first time only yesterday!


----------



## Dim7

isorhythm said:


> Ives' _The Unanswered Question_, which I somehow heard for the first time only yesterday!


Why did it take so long?

Please don't answer this.


----------



## Tedski

brotagonist said:


> I was most impressed with Mendelssohn's two Piano Trios


A couple of days ago I was putzing around on YouTube checking out Mendelssohn's SQs, when I happened across a Piano Trio performance, prompting me to go to the Big River and order a CD.


----------



## varistg

Rachmaninoff piano concerto no.2

First time I heard it I was absolutely blown away. Every time I hear it, I am still amazed at this amazing repertoire.


----------



## DeepR

Sibelius 7

This seems to become one of those rare pieces that I will be obsessed with for months on end, listening to it almost daily. The result will be that every tiny little detail of one particular recording is engraved in memory and every other recording will sound weird. Ah well, so be it.


----------



## deprofundis

Orlande de Lassus Music for easter sunday, the first track called ''hymn for lauds AURORA LUCIS RUTILAT'', he is one of my favorite composer so far of this era, this hymn is glorious has greater greatness, polyphony in perfect symbiosis a delight for the ears and soul!

yes sir im not lying :tiphat:
.


----------



## Avey

DeepR said:


> The result will be that every tiny little detail of one particular recording is engraved in memory and every other recording will sound weird. Ah well, so be it.


This is how I interpret all recordings. Wrong, right, whatever -- you get used to something, and *that* sounds good.


----------



## gHeadphone

Mozarts Magic Flute, who knew i liked opera this much


----------



## Guest

*Ligeti*: _Ten Pieces for Wind Quartet_. A totally new piece (composed in 1968 !!) to me that I am checking out at the moment with the aid of the score in order to familiarize myself with the music before I tackle a hefty translation for a colleague. 
It's a formidable piece, I don't play any wind instrument (apart from 5 or six bassoon lessons) but I can see this is a monster to play! It's also classic Ligeti. I love it already!
In all honesty I can't give you a link that represents my personal favourite as I'm too "young" to this piece, so please listen to these suggested links with reservation. Having the score in front of you will of course help you "iron out" the discrepancies:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Xenakis - Metastaseis.


----------



## T Son of Ander

I'm hooked on this lately, "Lady Monteagle's Pavan" by William Byrd (Peter-Jan Belder).


----------



## Winged Wolf

Well a radio station that I've started streaming recently (WBJC) is currently playing Symphonie Fantastique and considering I've never really payed attention to the piece before, I'm enjoying more than I have. Especially since wikipedia tells me about the program notes for each movement.


----------



## violadude

Sibelius 5. I've heard it many times, but it is such a powerful work. It always blows me away when I come back to it.


----------



## Trumpet12

The finale to Mendelssohn's 5th symphony


----------



## brotagonist

Eisler Deutsche Symphonie


----------



## deprofundis

Mariam matrem virginem by pilgrims of Montserrat executed by Jordi Savall, outstanding memorable a pure gem i tell you.
I have the naxos version for now but may invest in this version since it's that good i'm flabbergeist beyond words.


----------



## Tedski

DeepR said:


> Sibelius 7
> 
> This seems to become one of those rare pieces that I will be obsessed with for months on end, listening to it almost daily. The result will be that every tiny little detail of one particular recording is engraved in memory and every other recording will sound weird. Ah well, so be it.


I know how you feel. I just picked up the box set with Sir Colin Davis and the Boston Symphony Orch. and I have had #7 on repeat play while driving around today.


----------



## Winged Wolf

Eine Alpensinfonie. R. Strauss in general is awesome. Now I need to find a good recording of it to actually purchase.


----------



## StDior

Boito: Mefistofele. Quite good, very underrated.


----------



## Andolink

*Arnold Bax's* _Piano Sonata No. 2 in G major_ performed by Michael Endres


----------



## Sonata

Wagner: The Ring.

So epic!


----------



## Itullian

Sonata said:


> Wagner: The Ring.
> 
> So epic!


No musical accompaniment here. All genius.


----------



## Winged Wolf

Tchaikovsky's Piano Trio. Beautiful and tragic.


----------



## Dim7

The third movement (the slow one) from Scriabin's 2nd symphony. Probably the least popular of Scriabin's symphonies, and I haven't cared so far about the other movements, but this movement is magical.


----------



## hpowders

Twelve Piano Sonatas by Vincent Persichetti as played by Geoffrey Burleson.


----------



## omega

After _Der Rheingold_, it is time for _Die Walküre_ to "blow me away".
And there are two more operas to conclude the Ring cycle!


----------



## DeepR

Dim7 said:


> The third movement (the slow one) from Scriabin's 2nd symphony. Probably the least popular of Scriabin's symphonies, and I haven't cared so far about the other movements, but this movement is magical.


Will have to listen to that again. The final movement of the 2nd is a bit light and superficial I guess, but I do like its positive spirit.


----------



## Simon Moon

I just got a used CD with Webern's, Passacaglia; Five Movements for String Orchestra; Six Pieces for Orchestra; Symphony, .

Hasn't left my player for a week!


----------



## starthrower

These two are floating my boat!


----------



## arpeggio

arpeggio said:


> I have just discovered a new opera for me, Rimsky-Korsakov's _The Snow Maiden_. If one likes Rimsky they will love this. I will submit an entry about this work in the "Latest Purchases" thread when I complete listening to it.


I am still obsessed with this opera. I am currently listening to it the umpteenth time.


----------



## Vronsky

I've recently discovered Musica Ricercata adapted for barrel organ. Nice piece, definitely.


----------



## T Son of Ander

Respighi's Trittico Botticelliano. I'd heard it before, but for some reason recently it just clicked and blew me away.


----------



## brotagonist

Dutilleux's String Quartet "Ainsi la Nuit"


----------



## MrTortoise

The last movement (Rondo, molto moderato) from Schoenberg's 3rd String Quartet, Op. 30.


----------



## Dim7

The adagio (third movement) from Rachmaninoff's 2nd symphony.... The first movement is fab too, and probably the others too if I bothered to listen to them properly....


----------



## k1hodgman

Dario Marianelli. I know him mostly through Film soundtracks, an incredible Violinist.






I hate Romances, but I'd watch just to listen to him.


----------



## gHeadphone

Alfred Schnittke, i listened to Concerto Grosso 3 and 4 and Symphony no 5, really out there, mind expanding and absolutely wonderful!


----------



## arpeggio

I was unfamiliar with the music of Max Reger. Last night at orchestra rehearsal we played his _Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart_. WOW!!!! Very challenging bassoon part.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Liszt - Via Crucis.


----------



## Nereffid

I hadn't heard of Nicolai Peyko until I found this Toccata release a few weeks ago. But the sleeve notes assure me he was "one of the major figures in twentieth-century Russian music". He was a student of Myaskovsky, spent time as Shostakovich's teaching assistant, and was one of Gubaidulina's teachers.
This and the previous volume in the series appear to be the only recordings of Peyko's music released in the West. I really want to hear more now, especially as the notes describe him as "an outstanding symphonist".


----------



## Weston

Schubert - piano trio in Eb, D. 929, Op. 100, movement 1 came up on random play at work yesterday. Astonishing!

There are triplets throughout and these seem to play an important motivic role in unifying the movement. In one section of development as we approach the recapitulation descending triplets in the piano flutter down like a sprinkling of warm raindrops in a garden of unknown flowers not cultivated by mankind -- mysterious enough to have given Debussy pause. I absolutely _loved_ it and can hardly wait for the time to explore it more.


----------



## TwoPhotons

Was listening to Bernstein's Symphony #2 - Age of Anxiety with Bernstein conducting LSO and Zimerman at the piano. Really really enjoyed it - you listen to something like The Masque or the finale and think "How can anyone possibly pull this off better?"


----------



## Avey

arpeggio said:


> I was unfamiliar with the music of Max Reger. Last night at orchestra rehearsal we played his _Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart_. WOW!!!! Very challenging bassoon part.


For real, this was the first piece I heard by Reger a few months ago. Totally loved it. Still listen to it occasionally. Sound so great.

Been getting into his chamber music since. The story about the guy (i.e., THE NARRATIVE BREAKINGTONALBOUNDARIESETCETC) bugs me, but I try to look past it. I don't know the quartets off the top of my head (like melodies immediately recongizable) but I do enjoy the stuff. Give me a few more months and I will start rattling off personal reflections on Max's works.


----------



## bharbeke

Leopold Kozeluch: Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## helenora

Bruckner! Symphonies! adagios, finals....!!! everything I listen to......! exceptional!


----------



## deprofundis

Well let's see hmm piece that had blown me away recently? ehhm *George Crumbs makrokomos 3*, even if i had a copie of it, this version on BIS is better.short anecdote i was talking to a friend on Facebook i smoke a bit like one tiny joint something negligeable, than Crumbs music elevated my conscience to another level, i reach the cosmos the experience felt galactic.
But i like to point out, i would had have the same effect whiteout smoking sweet marijane, than i can firmly admit also i smoke less than before like one small joint per day, or better yet small puffs whit a pipe and music is still great music when sober.


----------



## calvinpv

Langgaard's String Quartet No. 2 -- He reminds me of a slightly more romantic Hindemith. I really need to explore his music beyond Music of the Spheres; this quartet is excellent. None of the movements, as far as I can tell, have any relation to one another; the work is more like a set of 4 impressionist pieces

Scelsi's Uaxuctum -- Don't know if he had the actual Mayan city in mind (or if the story is even true), but regardless, it makes the work much more haunting. The choral writing reminds one of Ligeti's microtonal Lux Aeterna but in more distress as occasional soloists pop in and out. Combine this with a rather percussive accompaniment, and you have before yourself a biographical example of what existential decisions are like, of the kind that the city of Uaxuctum may have made.

Reger's Träume am Kammin -- Avey, since you're interested in Reger, you should check this out. It's the only Reger work I know, but on a whim, I decided to give Reger a shot and randomly chose one of his late works. I was pleasantly surprised. It reminds me of the 3 Intermezzi for piano by Brahms: lullaby-like melodies, a blurring of melody and accompaniment into a unified fabric, etc.

Enescu's Piano Quartet No. 2 -- Words simply can't describe how beautiful Enescu's late chamber works are. This is my most recent discovery. The recording I have, though, is from the Schubert Ensemble on Chandos, which isn't available on youtube. I'd recommend this latter recording, as it gives a more coherent flow in the tempo; this youtube link is good, but the quartet is played more slowly.


----------



## helenora

Enescu Romanian Rapsodies, inspired by previous post mentioned Enescu


----------



## Skilmarilion

_Ordinary_, except with an _Extra_ in front.


----------



## Itullian

Unbelievable playing and sound.


----------



## DavidA

Itullian said:


> Unbelievable playing and sound.


Interesting because when it appeared the Gramophone gave it a cool review for the singing although they praised the conducting. What's your view of the singing of this Ring?


----------



## DavidA

I have just bought Bellini's Montagues and Capulets and I am really pleasantly surprised how much I am enjoying the music. I always thought Bellini second rate but there is such beautiful singing from Gruberova et al.


----------



## Blancrocher

Peter Eötvös: Cosmos

A kind of tone poem recounting the progression of the cosmos from the Big Bang. There are versions for 1 and 2 pianos. I haven't settled on a favorite performance yet--so I'm hoping for more!


----------



## Itullian

DavidA said:


> Interesting because when it appeared the Gramophone gave it a cool review for the singing although they praised the conducting. What's your view of the singing of this Ring?


This Ring was choice of the month too.
I think the singing is fine. Not as good as classic Wagner of course.
I think Wotan, Fricka, Alberich are very good. Donner is ok.
But it's Thielemann and the Bayreuth forces that sweep all before them here.
Absolutely amazing, in spectacular sound.


----------



## starthrower

Ravel-Violin Sonata in A minor
Lutoslawski-symphony no. 3
Lutoslawski-Grave for cello & string orchestra
Lutoslawski-trio for oboe, clarinet & bassoon
Szymanowski-symphony no. 3
Bartok-string quartet no. 3

It was a no. 3 week!


----------



## Heliogabo

Schnittke's Symphony No. 1.
Kind of music for the end of... Everything. Amazing and beautiful.


----------



## Nereffid

Donnacha Dennehy's beautiful, darkly haunting _Grá agus Bás_.

Post-minimalism meets traditional Irish singing; the title means "Love and Death".

Of the 1,007 pieces of music voted on in my a la carte polls, this is the least popular!
Which says more about you guys than it does about the music.


----------



## Templeton

Franz Schmidt's Second Symphony, which I was fortunate enough to hear performed live by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra recently. A wonderfully rich and majestic piece, which is surprisingly little known outside of Austria. One reason may be that none of the recordings that I have heard do it the full justice that the VPO accomplished during their live performance. Anyway, here's a version on You Tube, as well as the BBC radio player link to the VPO performance, if you're lucky enough to live in the UK. The latter also includes their performance of Elgar's 'Nimrod', as an additional bonus.






[video]http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b068tnhg[/video]


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Templeton said:


> Franz Schmidt's Second Symphony, which I was fortunate enough to hear performed live by the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra recently. A wonderfully rich and majestic piece, which is surprisingly little known outside of Austria. One reason may be that none of the recordings that I have heard do it the full justice that the VPO accomplished during their live performance. Anyway, here's a version on You Tube, as well as the BBC radio player link to the VPO performance, if you're lucky enough to live in the UK. The latter also includes their performance of Elgar's 'Nimrod', as an additional bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video]http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b068tnhg[/video]


Great performance of the Schmidt _Second_. It amazes me how much some of this symphony has Mahler's and Brahms' fingerprints on it.


----------



## Tasto solo

Recently got into Pergolesi, despite having sworn never to touch him again after having to perform his dismally overrated Stabat Mater some years back. The piece that caught my attention is his Mass in F. Considering the stick that Haydn got from the church for his overly jolly mass settings in the late 18th century I do not know for the life of me how Pergolesi got away with this (especially the romp at the end of the gloria) at the start of the century:


----------



## Winged Wolf

I don't know about "blow me away" but I just discovered this and find it very soothing.


----------



## Sloe

I was listening to Oidipus Rex by Igor Stravinskij to do research for the most recommended opera list and I must say that was fantastic.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Whilst I'm not exactly blown away by it, I have recently been infatuated by Harris's 3rd symphony.


----------



## Nereffid

Laura Karpman's _Ask Your Mama_, a setting of Langston Hughes's 1961 collection of poems _Ask Your Mama: 12 Moods for Jazz_.
Hughes included ideas for musical accompaniment in the margins of the poems, and Karpman makes use of these, blending singers and speakers (including old recordings, notably Hughes himself) with orchestra, jazz, and hip-hop.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach, Well Tempered Clavier Book Two
Luc Beauséjour, harpsichord.

This performance is the real deal. Wonderfully sensitive in the preludes. Clear as a bell voicing in the fugues.

On Naxos, so the price was right. One of my finest purchases of the year!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Andolink

*Michael Finnissy*: _Molly House_ for violin, piano, detuned harpsichord and household appliances


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Finnissy is one composer I've always found difficult to get into. Would that piece in the above post be a good gateway into his music?


----------



## MrTortoise

William Byrd

Cantiones Sacrae

The Cardinall's Musick
Andrew Carwood, director


----------



## Andolink

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Finnissy is one composer I've always found difficult to get into. Would that piece in the above post be a good gateway into his music?


Not sure since I don't know what you like. I've always loved Finnissy from the first things I heard of his many years ago. This piece "Molly House" is particularly improvisational sounding and the injection of houshold appliance sounds such as a vacuum cleaner being turned on and off bring a humorous element into the proceedings. It's quintessential Finnissy IMO.


----------



## Chordalrock

Percussion Concerto 'Incantations'.

Great use of the marimba and vibraphone. Virtuosic but very musical and interesting. This has become my favorite Rautavaara piece. It is on Spotify.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Andolink said:


> Not sure since I don't know what you like. I've always loved Finnissy from the first things I heard of his many years ago. This piece "Molly House" is particularly improvisational sounding and the injection of houshold appliance sounds such as a vacuum cleaner being turned on and off bring a humorous element into the proceedings. It's quintessential Finnissy IMO.


It's rare for me to actually not like a certain composer. Although most of Elgar's works I'm not too keen on. I think I just haven't found anything by Finnissy that has made me want to explore more of his work. I do like what I've heard, but it hasn't yet really intrigued me I suppose.


----------



## deprofundis

*Credo, quod, redemptor meus vivit* track 2 of anima mea from the mighty cosmedin ensemble.But the are so many ancient sacred song here that are mind blowing .


----------



## Sloe

deprofundis said:


> *Credo, quod, redemptor meus vivit* track 2 of anima mea from the mighty cosmedin ensemble.But the are so many ancient sacred song here that are mind blowing .


This made me think of Penderecki´s Credo that have blown me away.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book One performed by Luc Beauséjour on harpsichord.

Wonderful performances!


----------



## Andolink

*George Enescu*: _Piano Sonata No. 1 in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 24 No. 1_


----------



## DeepR

Nikolai Roslavets - In the Hours of the New Moon

Oohh I like this. 
Influences of Poem of Ecstasy can be heard, but that's not necessarily a bad thing!

Not as mindblowing as Komsomoliya. Now there's a piece that badly needs a good recording.


----------



## miroirs

William Basinski's The Disintegration Loops. Truly astounding.


----------



## Andolink

*Wilhelm Friedemann Bach*: _Concerto for Harpsichord and Strings in A minor, F. 45_

as performed by Maude Gratton and Il Convito on this new release:


----------



## Bas

Chopin's waltz opus 64, no.2.
I was listening to a youtube playlist when working late (as has been more then I'd like the past months) and suddenly I was looking at my screen totally in awe, forgot what I was doing the past 20 seconds and started crying like a child, what an immensely beautifull piece.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Pergolesi's _Stabat Mater_ - makes me wonder what Pergolesi could have achieved if he hadn't died so tragically young.


----------



## Bas

MoonlightSonata said:


> Pergolesi's _Stabat Mater_ - makes me wonder what Pergolesi could have achieved if he hadn't died so tragically young.


Have you heard his Septem Verba? (Rene Jacobs recorded it on Harmonia Mundi)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bas said:


> Have you heard his Septem Verba? (Rene Jacobs recorded it on Harmonia Mundi)


I haven't, but it sounds good.


----------



## Vesteralen

Vivaldi - La Senna Festeggiante conducted by Alessandrini. Listened to it on the way home from work today. Beautiful.


----------



## science

Vesteralen said:


> Vivaldi - La Senna Festeggiante conducted by Alessandrini. Listened to it on the way home from work today. Beautiful.


I happened to be stuck in a situation where I had to listen to the radio to get my music and caught a bit of a Vivaldi concerto on the radio today, a movement of one of the _La stravanganza_ concertos performed by Pinnock. It was awesome. Now I will have to listen to all of those concertos...


----------



## manyene

The Mercadante Flute Concerto in D, with a glorious slow movement. Italian elegance.


----------



## Balthazar

Debussy's _Des pas sur la neige_ (Preludes, Book I, No. 6, "Footsteps in the snow").

I've heard this countless times, but it really gripped me recently. Astounding what he accomplishes in a mere 36 measures.

It is as entrancing to play as it is to listen to.


----------



## brotagonist

Stravinsky's L'Histoire du Soldat, in the version conducted by Dutoit. It is the only unabridged version I have ever heard (has all of the spoken parts). I am also extremely familiar with the Markevitch/Cocteau/Ustinov recording (which is a gem), but the Dutoit is so Gallic and essential.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> Debussy's _Des pas sur la neige_ (Preludes, Book I, No. 6, "Footsteps in the snow").
> 
> I've heard this countless times, but it really gripped me recently. Astounding what he accomplishes in a mere 36 measures.
> 
> It is as entrancing to play as it is to listen to.


Stunning, every time I hear it :tiphat:


----------



## aleazk

Ravel's Oiseaux tristes... Well, everytime I hear it blows my mind!


----------



## tdc

Prokofiev - Symphony No. 6

A very richly textured and well-structured piece of music.


----------



## Combinebobnt

Finally listened to the opening 40 minutes of Wagner's Tristan and Isolde a while ago and it was great; I'll have to finish listening to the whole thing eventually.


----------



## Andolink

This piece blows me away every time I listen to it and this recording moves to the top of my list of favorites--

*J.S. Bach*: _Mass in B minor, BWV 232_
Dunedin Consort & Players/John Butt


----------



## bharbeke

Schubert's Symphony No. 3 is amazing! Sure, 8 and 9 are great, too, but let's talk about this one once in a while.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Bach's B Minor Mass. Blown away on the first note.

I used to think he was all stodgy and esoteric and uninteresting. Never have I been so wrong in my life.


----------



## Avey

bharbeke said:


> Schubert's Symphony No. 3 is amazing! Sure, 8 and 9 are great, too, but let's talk about this one once in a while.


Agree. But I must add in No. 4 - favorite piece of Schubert's, orchestrally speaking.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> Ravel's Oiseaux tristes... Well, everytime I hear it blows my mind!


And today it's Ravel's La vallée des cloches, also from the suite Miroirs.


----------



## Ariasexta

Always being blown away by the severity of Marc Antoine Charpentiers music, not the way being overwhelmed by emotional agitation, but impressed to consolation and growing admiration.

Carlo Gesualdos sixth book of madrigal is also mind-blowing, this time is blown away by the lively image of a deeply tormented man, this is a collection of madrigal had not been written, and without later comparisons.


----------



## Chordalrock

Sebastian Currier - Time Machines:


----------



## tdc

aleazk said:


> And today it's Ravel's La vallée des cloches, also from the suite Miroirs.


Nice! My favorite interpretation of that movement is by Andre Laplante.

Lately I've really been enjoying _Une barque sur l'ocean_ from Miroirs, my favorite version of this movement is by Pierre-Laurent Aimard.


----------



## DeepR

Steve Roach - The Eternal Expanse
http://steveroach.bandcamp.com/track/the-eternal-expanse-2
The ebb and flow, the endless horizons. I've listened to it many times but it still blows me away when I let the soundwaves wash over me at high volume. The elegance and beauty of this aural landscape only reveals itself slowly over time. Near the end, sound becomes pure emotion.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Blancrocher

Mondonville's Grands Motets - amazing, highly memorable melodies.


----------



## brotagonist

Eisler's Deutsche Symphonie


----------



## Arsakes

Bruckner's 4th and 9th symphony
Jean Sibelius's Kullervo op.7
Dvorak's 6th symphony (the same level as 7th and 8th)
Some of Schubert's piano trios
More Dvorak's string Quartets (masterpieces!)
Bruch's Violin concertos


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Three Movement "Petrushka" for solo piano (performed by Maurizio Pollini)

I think I'm as blown away by Pollini's virtuosity as I am by the piece itself! Wowza.

Edit: you can add Pierre Boulez's 2nd piano sonata, too. I'm still trying to "decipher" it (and great enjoying it), but was blown away by it, nonetheless!


----------



## Chordalrock

The work that made Frank Martin's reputation in the late 1940s:






It's an orchestral work with harp, harpsichord, and piano. I love the harpsichord sound for modernist works like this.

There have been many recordings, only some are on CD.


----------



## Pugg

Wagner's Tannhäuser from the Met, stunning :tiphat:


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Tveitt: Prillar and Sun God Symphony










Really solid stuff. Sui generis.


----------



## Gordontrek

Well, here's one overplayed piece that I've always liked- La Fille aux Cheveux de Lin (The Girl with the Flaxen Hair) by Debussy. It never really blew me away- until I found out there was an orchestral version:





After finding this, I looked for other videos of this arrangement but could not find a single one that was the same version. There is a crap ton of arragements I heard but IMO none of them touch this one. There was a score for it on IMSLP though.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Castrats et rivaux - Philippe Jaroussky






I am completely floored by Jaroussky's amazing countertenor voice.

In my limited experience, he may be the closest we can be to a castrato voice.

Pure, clear and sublime in character.

His rendition of Handel's pieces are stupefying, especially 'Scherza Infida' from Handel's opera Ariodante.

This youtube video is really good quality and such a pleasure to listen to.

This will be replayed so many times this week!


----------



## PeteW

Gordontrek said:


> Well, here's one overplayed piece that I've always liked- La Fille aux Cheveux de Lin (The Girl with the Flaxen Hair) by Debussy. It never really blew me away- until I found out there was an orchestral version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After finding this, I looked for other videos of this arrangement but could not find a single one that was the same version. There is a crap ton of arragements I heard but IMO none of them touch this one. There was a score for it on IMSLP though.


I wasn't sure I was going to like this - but you're right, it is absolutely gorgeous, Thankyou. 
It's on my YouTube playlist now.


----------



## deprofundis

From the cd on naxos *On the way to Bethlehem*, the turkish work called dudul, but the entire selection is interresting like the croatian music of medieval era, chapeau naxos !

It rank in your most interesting medieval cd compilation, exciting thematic, great music.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

^^^ It was already in my to play list for today. I'll queue it up now! 


Added Later: Good stuff. I don't play it as often as it deserves.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re recs. blown away, I often give half the credit to sound engineers. Occasionally, they elevate a questionable piece to listenable, if not interesting, say wha.

Re concerts, I've enjoyed what guest conductors can do with second-rate orchestras. Skrowaczewski, Macal, Bamert, readily come to mind.


----------



## Andolink

Vaneyes said:


> Re recs. blown away, I often give half the credit to sound engineers. Occasionally, they elevate a questionable piece to listenable, if not interesting, say wha.
> 
> Re concerts, I've enjoyed what guest conductors can do with second-rate orchestras. Skrowaczewski, Macal, Bamert, readily come to mind.


I totally agree with everything you're saying here Van. I've heard first-hand how Skrowaczewski can raise a mediocre orchestra to front-rank level.


----------



## LHB




----------



## Bayreuth

I was in a wonderful trance listening to Shostakovich's Piano Concerto no. 2 this morning when I found myself about to cry in the middle of the second movement. One of those moments that only classical music can provide. Magic


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

I can't get away from Poulenc's Piano Concerto in C# minor, despite hearing it for the first time over a year ago. There's something beautiful in the simplicity of the piece.


----------



## Blancrocher

John Harbison, String Quartet #2


----------



## aleazk

I listen to Debussy's Préludes since I was a teenager, but for some reason today I was blown away by this one in particular (interpretation by Michelangeli included):

Debussy - Les collines d'Anacapri:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

aleazk said:


> I listen to Debussy's Préludes since I was a teenager, but for some reason today I was blown away by this one in particular (interpretation by Michelangeli included):
> 
> Debussy - Les collines d'Anacapri:


another piece in that sort of mood






I ❤ tuplets.


----------



## helenora

J.A. Hasse Miserere in d minor


----------



## DiesIraeCX

J.S. Bach: Concerto for two violins, BWV 1043


----------



## Judith

Lang Lang playing Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini. I always end up crying.


----------



## aleazk

Mind blowing performance of Ligeti's piano étude No. 6: Automne à Varsovie:


----------



## Hmmbug

George Crumb - Eine Kleine Mitternachtmusik


----------



## PeteW

K


aleazk said:


> Mind blowing performance of Ligeti's piano étude No. 6: Automne à Varsovie:


Thankyou, enjoyed that!


----------



## bharbeke

I'm so happy to have one to share again!

Hummel: Introduction and Variations for Oboe and Orchestra (Hee-Sun Lee, Vakhtang Jordania, Russian Federation State Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## CypressWillow

Where have I been all my life? I never heard Beethoven's "Archduke" Trio before! (Hangs head in shame.)
Found this unbelievable performance and I'm now captivated by the piece and the performance.


----------



## PeteW

Well, just listened to this performance of Grieg Piano Concerto A minor on YouTube:






Passionate performance by Hannes Minnaar - superb. 
I like to think it's the way Greig intended. 
Astonishing that he composed it age 24.


----------



## kartikeys

Francesco Manfredini - Sinfonia in E Minor


----------



## bharbeke

CypressWillow said:


> Where have I been all my life? I never heard Beethoven's "Archduke" Trio before! (Hangs head in shame.)
> Found this unbelievable performance and I'm now captivated by the piece and the performance.


I have never heard the trio, either. After reading your post, I decided to search for a version to listen to this week. Without looking at your link, I decided on the same performance, as Gilels and Rostropovich are fantastic musicians. I'm looking forward to it!

Pete, the Grieg piano concerto is one of my favorites, and pretty much every version is good. I'll add that performance to my list, too.


----------



## cna

Schumann Piano Concerto (Pianist : Radu Lupu / Conductor : Andre Previn)


----------



## sam93

I recently came across some wonderful recordings of Blumenfeld's 24 Preludes and his complete Etudes, it made me wonder what took me so long to get into this wonderful composer.


----------



## Cosmos

This might not be in line with the thread, but one work I listened to that was surprising and enjoyable because of said surprise was Mozart's Violin Concerto 5, "Turkish"

The nickname refers to the third movement, which is the typical Rondo finale for a classical concerto, except the main theme breaks away into the middle B section, which is a minor key and rhythmically driven "Turkish" inspired dance. Straying from the relative calm from the first and second movements, this head-banging moment made me smile


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Persephassa by Xenakis is blowing me away right now!


----------



## Pugg

​This disc, thanks to a fellow member who pointed it out :tiphat:
Thanks mate.


----------



## Donata

Shostakovich's Symphony No. 5.


----------



## Pugg

​A must for all Mercadante opera lovers :tiphat:


----------



## arpeggio

*Max Reger*



arpeggio said:


> I was unfamiliar with the music of Max Reger. Last night at orchestra rehearsal we played his _Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart_. WOW!!!! Very challenging bassoon part.


One of the main reasons I participate in this forum is to learn about new music. Not only contemporary music but pre-20the century composers that I am unfamiliar with. I am disappointed that there is rarely any discussion concerning earlier music like pre-late baroque. (Note: Too many of our members are obsessed with just 18th and 19th century music.)

This is one of my favorite threads. I have been introduced to many new composers through it. (I am really not interested in any new hot recordings of Beethoven's _Fifth_. I already have five recordings of it. I do not need any more no matter how great it is.)

I have just discovered the music of Max Reger. In order to help me understand _Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart_ I got the following recording: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1165395.

I am now listening to the _Piano Concerto_. It is even more awesomer than the _Variations_. The sound world for it is comparable to the Grieg.

Found a You Tube link for this performance: 




Note: Just finished listening to the rest of the music in the set. There is some great stuff in it.


----------



## omega

_Parsifal_ is even better after a second listen...


----------



## Gouldanian

Gentlemen, been listening to your suggestions (not done going through all 85 pages yet but getting there...), many of which I thank you for sharing.

I've been recently blown away by this piece by Syrian composer Malek Jandali. The piece is called Eid.


----------



## Gouldanian

shangoyal said:


> Bach - Partita in B-flat major, BWV 825 - Prelude


Listen to more of Gould's interpretations of Bach, you'll keep getting blown away.

And since you seem to be a fan of Haydn, may I suggest Gould's interpretation of Haydn's sonata in D major? I have the album but I can't seem to find it on youtube for you...


----------



## Guest

Luciano *BERIO*: _Sequenza VII_ for oboe.
Here are two links worth checking out: one to a live live performance (played by Luca Avanziand), the other to a performance by Heinz Holliger (to whom Berio dedicated the piece):


----------



## helenora

*Schubert Mass in E flat major * listened to it many times and recently it has blown me away  , incredibly beautiful and profound music


----------



## Gouldanian

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I guess Beethoven's 4th Piano Concerto, when compared to the 5th, has that nice contrast in the 2nd movement, with its dark atmosphere. That may cause some people to give it the edge, although the 5th is the more jubilant work. Hard to decide, I guess I'd take the 4th too, but the 5th is great as well.


Although I'm not a fan of LVB, the second movement of his 5th Piano Concerto is out of this world. When I try to explain to people who don't listen to classical music that classical music is a language, that the composer is trying to communicate something, that notes are mere expression of feelings, my way of demonstrating that is making them listen to the second movement of the LVB's 5th. I'm yet to meet someone who doesn't stay in a state of awe after listening to it.


----------



## Gouldanian

I've been stuck on this piece by Chilly Gonzalez for the past few weeks now... Perhaps you'll enjoy it too.


----------



## andyyang200

Strauss an Alpine Symphony


----------



## Sloe

Today I heard some music that I just thought was fantastic it was Etienne Mehul´s first symphony:






I have never heard about him before so a good surprise to discover great music and a new for me composer.


----------



## Weston

Mehul is one of those timeless hard to pigeonhole composers, a little like Berwald to me. I find his music highly satisfying.

Edit: Actually - scratch that. I was thinking of Kuhlau! I don't even know any Mehul.


----------



## Gouldanian

I was recently blown away by this piece of Egyptian classical music. Wait, did I say *Egyptian*?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Der Fliegende Hollander is blowing me away right now. I had listened on CD a couple of times, but it really came alive when I watched it on DVD.

I am also pleasantly surprised recently at how wonderful Brahms' symphonies are. I was too preoccupied with Beethoven to go anywhere else. Dipped my toes in the Mendelssohn symphonies and like them very much, but I think Brahms' symphonies are going in second place instead.

The other one that blows me away is Fidelio.


----------



## brotagonist

I was just blown away by Penderecki's Sonata for cello and orchestra (1964) [Monighetti, Wit/Warsaw]. I can't believe that this isn't on any albums I have or have had!


----------



## Sloe

Florestan said:


> Der Fliegende Hollander is blowing me away right now. I had listened on CD a couple of times, but it really came alive when I watched it on DVD.
> 
> I am also pleasantly surprised recently at how wonderful Brahms' symphonies are. I was too preoccupied with Beethoven to go anywhere else. Dipped my toes in the Mendelssohn symphonies and like them very much, but I think Brahms' symphonies are going in second place instead.


I think I like everything by Brahms.
I heard this recently.


----------



## MrTortoise

Chordalrock said:


> Sebastian Currier - Time Machines:


I have to second this one. I just listened to this on Chordalrock's recommendation and and I was totally absorbed in the music. This could be a good work for some who have not listened to much 'modern' classical to dip their toe in the water.


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> I was just blown away by Penderecki's Sonata for cello and orchestra (1964) [Monighetti, Wit/Warsaw]. I can't believe that this isn't on any albums I have or have had!


I like that one.


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> I am also pleasantly surprised recently at how wonderful Brahms' symphonies are. I was too preoccupied with Beethoven to go anywhere else.


They crept up on me. I enjoy Beethoven's but I would have to say that I much prefer those of Brahms. Perhaps a shame there's only four, but maybe that's part of why they are so good. Tight quality control!


----------



## Ilarion

Time for full disclosure once again: I have never heard the *Manfred* Symphony by Chaikovski until 17:25 to 18:25 today - What a magnificently profound work by the master symphonist. It was performed by the Orchestra of Tatarstan conducted by Aleksandr Sladkovski - A very competent orchestra and conductor. I was blown away!!!.............:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## MrTortoise

Ilarion said:


> Time for full disclosure once again: I have never heard the *Manfred* Symphony by Chaikovski until 17:25 to 18:25 today - What a magnificently profound work by the master symphonist. It was performed by the Orchestra of Tatarstan conducted by Aleksandr Sladkovski - A very competent orchestra and conductor. I was blown away!!!.............:clap::clap::clap:


That makes two of us, my first listen was today (actually gave it a couple of spins) and while I can't put the work in my 'blown away by' list, but I did enjoy it and will be coming back to listen to it again. It's been one of those works I've wanted to listen to for a long time. I have no reference for comparison but Chailly and the Cocertgebouw do a fine performance.


----------



## Ilarion

MrTortoise said:


> That makes two of us, my first listen was today (actually gave it a couple of spins) and while I can't put the work in my 'blown away by' list, but I did enjoy it and will be coming back to listen to it again. It's been one of those works I've wanted to listen to for a long time. I have no reference for comparison but Chailly and the Cocertgebouw do a fine performance.


Dear gentleperson,

I read Lord Byrons poem of Manfred and was totally surprised to how Chaikovski so succinctly captured the mood of the poem - It sent chills up and down my spine...


----------



## Gouldanian

I'm currently being blown away by this beauty... Not a romantic, but I almost shed a tear...


----------



## Sonata

1) Bohm's prelude for Tristan Und Isolde. When I've listened to samples, it's always been my favorite, but based on other recommendations, I've always steered towards other versions. Turns out Bohm is my favorite overal Tristan recording afterall!

2) Sir Colin Davis "The Creation" Haydn: Not done yet, but best version I've heard so far!

3) Act III of Walkure: I'm usually an audio opera listener, but felt The Ring deserved to be watched through at least once. And I'm so glad I did. I was completely riveted by Act III (Levine Ring, With Bryn Terfel and Deborah Voight as Wotan and Brunhilde) Outstanding and heartwrenching act!


----------



## Chordalrock

Panufnik: Sinfonia di sfere / Symphony no. 5 (1975)

The very beginning might be off-putting to some, but if one has any interest in atonal music, probably worth enduring.


----------



## Dim7

Mozart PC no. 22 in E-flat K.482. I wish I had something smart to say about it but no!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Bryn Harrison- Repetitions in Extended Time






This is the most ungodly exciting thing ever.


----------



## Pugg

Dim7 said:


> Mozart PC no. 22 in E-flat K.482. I wish I had something smart to say about it but no!


_You...speechless_....now *I* am speechless:lol:


----------



## JosefinaHW

SeptimalTritone said:


> Bryn Harrison- Repetitions in Extended Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most ungodly exciting thing ever.


Being very serious, I listened: Please explain what you like and find exciting about this. TY


----------



## Gouldanian

JosefinaHW said:


> Being very serious, I listened: Please explain what you like and find exciting about this. TY


I did the same and had the same question in mind. The answer to your question will be of great interest to me.


----------



## TwoPhotons

Schubert's "Rosamunde" String Quartet, performed by the Badke Quartet.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I am just thrilled with the Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall. The following is a link to the concert A VIVALDI EVENING WITH ANDREA MARCON AND SOLOISTS OF THE BERLINER PHILHARMONIKER performed 13 Oct 2012. I've been watching and/or listening to this repeatedly for a few days. It is especially refreshing and re-centering after the news and commentary re/ the latest US news.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/3392#watch:3392-3

Antonio Vivaldi
Concerto for solo violin, two oboes, two horns, timpani, strings and continuo in D major RV 562a (00:18:03)

Sarah Willis Horn, Andreas Buschatz Violin, Albrecht Mayer Oboe, Martin Owen Horn, Andreas Wittmann Oboe

Watch pieceAdd favourite
Antonio Vivaldi
Concerto for solo violin, solo oboe, two recorders, two oboes, bassoon, strings and continuo in G minor RV 576 (00:12:43)

Albrecht Mayer Oboe, Anna Fusek Recorder, Andreas Buschatz Violin, Daniele Damiano Bassoon, Giulia Genini Recorder

Watch pieceRemove favourite
Antonio Vivaldi
Concerto for transverse flute, strings and continuo in G minor RV 439 »La notte« (00:10:24)

Emmanuel Pahud Transverse Flute

Watch pieceRemove favourite
Antonio Vivaldi
Concerto for solo violin, solo cello, two oboes, two horns, bassoon, strings and continuo in F major RV 569 (00:17:39)

Sarah Willis Horn, Andreas Buschatz Violin, Albrecht Mayer Oboe, Andreas Wittmann Oboe, Martin Löhr Cello, Martin Owen Horn, Daniele Damiano Bassoon

Watch pieceRemove favourite
Antonio Vivaldi
»Gloria« in D major RV 589 (00:39:09)

RIAS Kammerchor, Lisa Larsson Soprano, Marina Prudenskaja Mezzo-Soprano, Denis Comtet Chorus Master

Watch pieceRemove favourite
FREE
Andrea Marcon in conversation with Albrecht Mayer (00:16:33)


----------



## Gouldanian

Thanks for this Josefina. I had heard about it but never really gave it a serious look until now. Their video quality is superb and their packages are actually reasonable. They have tons of concerts... And it's easy to surf, you can chose by composer, conductor, soloist, etc.


----------



## JosefinaHW

I am so glad to know another fan now! Please share a list of your favorite performances and interviews in the thread re/ this.:tiphat:


----------



## Muse Wanderer

SeptimalTritone said:


> Bryn Harrison- Repetitions in Extended Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most ungodly exciting thing ever.


Thanks for this sublime Feldmanesque piece.


----------



## worov

Zbigniew Preisner :


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Fourth Symphony. Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra. Devastating.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

JosefinaHW said:


> Being very serious, I listened [to Repetitions in Extended Time on youtube]: Please explain what you like and find exciting about this. TY





Gouldanian said:


> I did the same and had the same question in mind. The answer to your question will be of great interest to me.


The Bryn Harrison piece sort of builds on ideas in music that came before it, especially Morton Feldman. Basically, there's repetition of cells where multiple instrumental voices slide past each other to create repeating tension.

I enjoy both Harrison and Feldman's music because of its gradual unfolding of highly intent instrumental gestures. This gradual unfolding creates a lot of long term excitement as one follows a slow, unceasingly intense train of thought. It almost feels artistically (disclaimer: just my personal interpretation, and not set in stone) like a gradual self discovery in time.

Perhaps Feldman's Why Patterns? would be a good place to start.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Saint-Saens's Spooky Scary-I mean, Danse Macabre...


----------



## Pugg

​
This piece, try it, cost almost nothing .:tiphat:


----------



## DeepR

Mendelssohn Symphony - No. 2 'Lobgesang' 

Just heard a fantastic performance of this on TV (Abbado/Berliner Philharmoniker). The choral parts are great, very uplifiting!


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Beethoven: Romance #1 In G, Op. 40
Beethoven: Romance #2 In F, Op. 50

Really been digging these.


----------



## Andolink

Raluca Stirbat's performance of *Enescu's* _Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor_ from this disc:









I detect a touch of insanity in Enescu's mature instrumental pieces that is actually quite fascinating.


----------



## Gouldanian

The Kissin-Levine 4 hands Military March by F. Schubert. The impressive thing about it is that it's a live performance that is synchronized and flawless...


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven's glorious Diabelli Variations. Vladimir Ashkenazy's is the performance I own and he is up to this practically unbelievable challenge. The summit. Sublime!


----------



## Woodduck

JosefinaHW said:


> Being very serious, I listened: Please explain what you like and find exciting about this. TY


What's exciting is knowing that you can get up and go to the bathroom, and that when you get back you won't have missed anything.


----------



## Gouldanian

Woodduck said:


> What's exciting is knowing that you can get up and go to the bathroom, and that when you get back you won't have missed anything.


Sounds like the 2nd movement of any piece :lol:


----------



## Woodduck

Gouldanian said:


> Sounds like the 2nd movement of any piece :lol:


What do you have against second movements?


----------



## Gouldanian

Woodduck said:


> What do you have against second movements?


Nothing. They're great opportunities to think of something else, make a phone call, go to the fridge, tell your girlfriend ''so what were you saying about that thing? Sorry I wasn't paying attention''.


----------



## Antiquarian

What has "blown me away" lately has been _Fantastic Overture_ by Franz Schreker. (Chandos, CHAN 9797). The whole CD really blew me away. If you like Korngold, you will like this. It really demands a good stereo system, as it needs to be played loud! It makes me wonder what film scores he could have written had he emigrated to the U.S.


----------



## Lukecash12

Gouldanian said:


> Nothing. They're great opportunities to think of something else, make a phone call, go to the fridge, tell your girlfriend ''so what were you saying about that thing? Sorry I wasn't paying attention''.


We couldn't be more different. Especially when I'm listening to baroque music, wherein second movements are normally largo or adagio, I'm riveted to my seat and soaking it all in. In all of my favorite Bach concertos, for example, it's the middle movements that get me. And Vivaldi's concerto for two violins in D minor? That largo section is like sitting down in a sanctuary and baring my soul.


----------



## Gouldanian

Going through my ''neglected'' Schubert works I found this and almost cried...


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> Mendelssohn Symphony - No. 2 'Lobgesang'
> 
> Just heard a fantastic performance of this on TV (Abbado/Berliner Philharmoniker). The choral parts are great, very uplifiting!


This one is good too: 



Choral finale at 56:00 is added to my favorite choral finales.


----------



## Chris

I have heard very little atonal music but somebody on Facebook posted a link to Wozzeck and I decided to watch it. It has shaken me to the core. The ending is unexpected and emotionally devastating. It's going to be a while before I feel up to watching it a second time. This is the version I saw:


----------



## scratchgolf

I finally got around to giving Mozart operas their just due, and have been rewarded fantastically. Most specifically with Le Nozze di Figaro. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau singing "non piu andrai" might just be the most amazing thing I've ever heard. With Fricsay/Berlin, this is the finest recording I own. Masterpiece!


----------



## Guest

Ligeti Cello Sonata. Bach 'cello suites revisited and compressed:





(a mere 7+ minutes/2 movements)


----------



## Sloe

I heard Robert Schumann´s _Das Paradies und die Peri _today:






Wonderfull!


----------



## brotagonist

I am not going to say that the entire opera has blown me away, but I am completely blown away (in the sense violadude was saying in his thread last night!) by the Orchestral Introduction to Scene 2 (track 5) of Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov (Gergiev/Kirov), 1872 version. I am going to see if he wrote any other orchestral works around that time!


----------



## Guest

I have recently been blown away by this *HIP performance* of Beethoven Piano Concerto Concerto N° 3 for its non-metronome approach and less-than-perfect-though-perfectly-ok-by-me intonation: 



compared to this more rigid, slightly unrelenting tempo and "perhaps-too-clean-intonation" HIP performance:


----------



## brotagonist

^ Heavenly! :kiss:


----------



## Pugg

Bernice / Handel


----------



## GioCar

I made a big mistake.

I've just ignored a work till recently, only because he was nominated in the (in)famous post-1950 project by a member whose reputation as an "expert" in contemporary music seems to be not so high.

A very big mistake. My deepest apologies to that member...

I'm speaking of Spiegel by Friedrich Cehra. I recently bought this recording










It has been blowing me away for the last couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Stavrogin

Andolink said:


> Raluca Stirbat's performance of *Enescu's* _Piano Sonata No. 1 in F sharp minor_ from this disc:
> 
> View attachment 78580
> 
> 
> I detect a touch of insanity in Enescu's mature instrumental pieces that is actually quite fascinating.


Thanks. I've just discovered a new favourite!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Bernice / Handel


Pugg, what do you think about the performance in this video? I understand that aria is great, but this boy singing.....


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Pugg, what do you think about the performance in this video? I understand that aria is great, but this boy singing.....


I was trying to find Ficher-Dieskau (I own that recording)

This was the first to come with orchestra .
And he sings better than me :lol:
Seriously , he has a lot to learn but I like young people to try at least :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I was trying to find Ficher-Dieskau (I own that recording)
> 
> This was the first to come with orchestra .
> And he sings better than me :lol:
> Seriously , he has a lot to learn but I like young people to try at least :tiphat:


:lol: ok, then, :tiphat:for his attempt


----------



## musicrom

Schumann's _Symphonic Etudes_, Op. 13, especially this variation. Makes me want to explore more of Schumann's piano music.


----------



## Chordalrock

Not recent, but I finally thought of a way to share this:

https://play.spotify.com/track/50yR5OktMC0bQsa2U75Io2

It's the kyrie from "Missa De Beata Maria Virgine" by Tomas Luis de Victoria, as performed by Ensemble Plus Ultra. The christe borrows material from the Palestrina work of the same name and from the same section, but Victoria improves on it. The first kyrie is also hands down better than Palestrina's. The whole movement is one of the delights of late Renaissance.

This is actually from a mass that Victoria composed early in his life but revised much later. This is the revised version, where he mainly removed some rather cliched flourishes, from what I remember.


----------



## Dim7

Berg's Piano Sonata.

Even though it is just a piano making sounds, I consider it NSFW.


----------



## Crudblud

Mullova's Stravinsky _Violin Concerto_ with Salonen is one of my all-time favourite recordings, and now she's back on the playlist with this apparently out-of-print set of Bach's six sonatas for violin and piano. I'm not the biggest Bach fan, but this is great stuff.


----------



## TwoPhotons

Schnittke's "Symphony No.1". I'm in awe of the sounds and transitions Schnittke manages to create.


----------



## brotagonist

Crudblud said:


> Mullova's Stravinsky _Violin Concerto_ with Salonen is one of my all-time favourite recordings, and now she's back on the playlist with this apparently out-of-print set of Bach's six sonatas for violin and piano. I'm not the biggest Bach fan, but this is great stuff.


Magnifique! I just listened. Wow!


----------



## Stirling

Schulhoff - 5 Etudes de Jazz


----------



## ganio

Pancrace Royer's "Marche des Scythes":


----------



## CypressWillow

A thrilling performance, it had me galvanized from beginning to end:


----------



## rsikora

You got good taste 
Thumbs up


----------



## Donata

Rued Langgaard, Symphony #1 in B-minor. Why haven't I heard of this guy before?


----------



## Crudblud

Lately it seems to be the pieces I've heard many times before which are revealing themselves to me in totally new ways. I've heard Webern's body of work in full quite a few times, and certain pieces of his a whole lot of times, and tonight I listened to the same old Boulez recording of the Op. 21. Nothing had changed; the music was the same, I was near enough the same, but suddenly and for no apparent reason some secret in the music had been revealed to me, and I heard it in an almost completely new way. A remarkable composition by a remarkable composer.


----------



## Bellinilover

Chris said:


> I have heard very little atonal music but somebody on Facebook posted a link to Wozzeck and I decided to watch it. It has shaken me to the core. The ending is unexpected and emotionally devastating. It's going to be a while before I feel up to watching it a second time. This is the version I saw:


This is going to sound weird, but just glancing at the guy on the right a minute ago, I thought it was Jack Klugman.:lol:

A piece that's blown me away recently is Gershwin's AN AMERICAN IN PARIS, particularly in this performance:


----------



## arpeggio

Crudblud said:


> Lately it seems to be the pieces I've heard many times before which are revealing themselves to me in totally new ways. I've heard Webern's body of work in full quite a few times, and certain pieces of his a whole lot of times, and tonight I listened to the same old Boulez recording of the Op. 21. Nothing had changed; the music was the same, I was near enough the same, but suddenly and for no apparent reason some secret in the music had been revealed to me, and I heard it in an almost completely new way. A remarkable composition by a remarkable composer.


I love this when it happens. Maybe someday it will happen for me with Verdi or Xenakis.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Granados: Cant de les estrelles (Song of the Stars), for chorus, piano, and organ, H.28

From this disc:









First the piano plays for a while, then the organ comes in, then the chorus. Magic!

Frankly, the whole disc is an instant favorite. ***** Sum is also awesome.


----------



## Sloe

I have heard this a few times before but I must say that Igor Stravinskij´s symphony in 3 movements blews me away:






Also this piano quartet by Johannes Brahms:






And Il Puritani by Vincenzo Bellini:


----------



## Igneous01

A few lesser known gems that keep returning to.

Lourie











Stanchinsky

This nocturne is as beautiful and lovely as Chopin's Eb Major Nocturne.










Stanchinsky overall is probably one of the greatest composers to have never been. So much novelty and lush works, but unfortunately he died of presumed suicide in his early 20s.

Dohnanyi


----------



## PeteW

Andante from Beethoven Piano Concerto No 4. 
Absolutely stunning, a masterpiece of emotion between pianist & orchestra.
This performance is a bit spine-tingling.


----------



## Mal

Brahms Piano Concerto No. 1 Serkin/Szell


----------



## Johann Sebastian Bach

Just starting to prepare repertoire for my next concert:
O Vos Omnes - Gesualdo has harmonic changes which are simply stunning, especially when you consider the date of composition (c. 1600).
Tallis Lamentations - melodic lines of upmost beauty
Caldara's Crucifixus a 16 - monumental.


----------



## Stavrogin

Goffredo Petrassi's Piano Concerto (1939), especially the second movement.
Stunning.
By this piece alone, I can definitely say that Petrassi is indeed an underrated composer here on TC!


----------



## starthrower

Varese Ameriques original version by Chailly/Royal Concertgebouw
Octandre by ASKO Ensemble from the same CD


----------



## Pugg

Last night watching a home made recording from Renée Fleming/ Christoph Eschenbach 
conducting, I believe from the proms some years ago .
_Stunning _:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

Schnittke Piano Quintet

The whole album is excellent:









The String Trio is about to begin


----------



## Stavrogin

brotagonist said:


> Schnittke Piano Quintet
> 
> The whole album is excellent:
> 
> View attachment 79761
> 
> 
> The String Trio is about to begin


Wonderful music.

Now I'm listening to Rachmaninov's Trio Elegique in D minor.
What a windy painting of pleasure!


----------



## Martyn Harper

Previously I had never been aware of the Swedish composer, Berwald. I have been working through the CD box set, 19th Century Masterpieces on EMI (17 CD set). On the 8th disc is Synfonie Singuliere by Berwald. It is a great work - very melodic but also very original and unique sounding. I will have to explore this composer further.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Recently heard Hindemith's Trauermusik for the first time. It shocked me with how poignant it was; not a label you typically ascribe to the intellectually rigorous Hindemith:


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

And composed in one day after being informed of the death of George V for performance the evening after (or was it the same night?). Hindemith was originally in London to play another work of his (the _Der Schwanendreher_ concerto for viola and orchestra) before deciding to commemorate the late king with the _Trauermusik_ instead.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

elgars ghost said:


> And composed in one day after being informed of the death of George V for performance the evening after (or was it the same night?). Hindemith was originally in London to play another work of his (the _Der Schwanendreher_ concerto for viola and orchestra) before deciding to commemorate the late king with the _Trauermusik_ instead.


Yes indeed. I actually listened to the Hyperion recording (Vol. 3 of his complete Viola music) and the liner notes mentioned that fascinating history.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## DeepR

I love this piece SO much. Phenomenal performance, a bit quirky but that's just right.
The first performance I really like after Bashkirov.


----------



## drnlaw

techniquest said:


> David Maslanka's 4th Symphony. I had never heard of this composer until I stumbled upon him during one of those Youtube expeditions just wandering about and coming across so much new (to me) music. The work as a whole is fantastic, but the ending blew me away in the fashion of Mahler!


Very nice, if slightly derivative. I'd never heard of this guy, so I'm going to check him out. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## arpeggio

Last Sunday I heard the Marine Band perform the _Garden of Dreams_.

Have you seen the You Tube of the Navy Band performing the _4th Symphony_?


----------



## drnlaw

arpeggio said:


> Last Sunday I heard the Marine Band perform the _Garden of Dreams_.
> 
> Have you seen the You Tube of the Navy Band performing the _4th Symphony_?


Nope, but I will. One of the things I like most about the composer, in the few hours I've even known of his existence, is that he seems to be a regular guy.


----------



## Martyn Harper

Another new work to me that has impressed me mightily is Poulenc's Organ Concerto.


----------



## hpowders

This great performance of the Shostakovich Symphony No. 4 continues to blow me away after about three weeks of listening.


----------



## bharbeke

I was very impressed by Dvorak's orchestral Polonaise today.


----------



## brotagonist

It's possible to be blown away (anew) by a piece one already knows fondly. Today, it happened to me. I was listening to a disc and thought, "that is incredible!" I was not able to place it until the next piece came on (which I am not so fond of, but I need to give it a few chances, yet). It was Jacqueline du Pré performing Elgar's Cello Concerto with the London Symphony Orchestra under the direction of John Barbirolli. The other piece is Elgar's Sea Pictures, sung by Janet Baker. I need to follow the texts: I know that will help considerably.


----------



## Becca

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Recently heard Hindemith's Trauermusik for the first time. It shocked me with how poignant it was; not a label you typically ascribe to the intellectually rigorous Hindemith:


I used to think that about Hindemith ... until I encountered his Symphonic Metamorphoses on that particular Blomstedt/SFSO recording


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> It's possible to be blown away (anew) by a piece one already knows fondly. Today, it happened to me. I was listening to a disc and thought, "that is incredible!" I was not able to place it until the next piece came on (which I am not so fond of, but I need to give it a few chances, yet). It was Jacqueline du Pré performing Elgar's Cello Concerto with the London Symphony Orchestra under the direction of John Barbirolli. The other piece is Elgar's Sea Pictures, sung by Janet Baker. I need to follow the texts: I know that will help considerably.


The Sea pictures are also beautiful and reading the words is always a big help to stay focused and become more easely one with the music.:tiphat:


----------



## arpeggio

Becca said:


> I used to think that about Hindemith ... until I encountered his Symphonic Metamorphoses on that particular Blomstedt/SFSO recording


I actually had the opportunity to perform that work. I thought is was awesome before I performed it. Now I think it is really awesome.


----------



## Klassic

Alfredo Casella Symphony No.1 & Symphony No.2











I would have never discovered Casella if it wasn't for Talk Classical, more specially, thank you *GioCar*! For me, this is the best discovery since Pettersson.


----------



## Mahlerian

Elliott Carter's Triple Duo

The middle section featuring crotales and high register piano is unlike anything I've heard elsewhere in Carter's output.


----------



## dsphipps100

Pieces that have blown me away....










Anything by Mahler.


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich's Fourth Symphony. Love it!!


----------



## Guest

*György Ligeti*: _Mysteries of the Macabre




_


----------



## hpowders

Once again, it's the Shostakovich Symphony No. 4. My favorite twentieth century symphony.


----------



## Becca

Hans Abrahamsen - let me tell you
Song cycle for soprano & orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Thomas Ades - "The Four Quarters," for string quartet


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mayr: Requiem in G minor*

Siri Karoline Thornhill, Katharina Ruckgaber (sopranos), Theresa Holzhauser, Brigitte Thoma (altos), Markus Schäfer, Robert Sellier (tenors), Martin Berner, Ludwig Mittelhammer, Virgil Mischok (basses)

Simon Mayr Chorus and Ensemble, Franz Hauk.

:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

No doubt about it, Pintscher has blown me away.

Reflections on Narcissus

It's still going through my head so strongly that I hadn't noticed that it ended 5 minutes ago


----------



## Guest

Last week I listened to Tristan und Isolde.It was a very long time that I heard it on lp with Solti.The cristal clear direction of Kleiber was a revelation for me and in the end I felt a cold chill in the back of my body,sorrow and beauty came together and I was spellbound!


----------



## Medtnaculus

Never heard of him before but I was completely blown away by this symphonic poem. Really is a new favourite of mine right away.


----------



## hpowders

Dialog of the Wind and the Sea, La Mer by Debussy.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Ballade in G minor, Op. 118, Brahms.


----------



## violadude

Threnody to Toki by Takashi Yoshimatsu






An atmospheric piece of haunting beauty and crushing intensity.


----------



## Strange Magic

Prokofiev: Quartet #2






Prokofiev composed this lovely quartet during WWII while in the eastern city of Naltchik, in the province of Kabarda, a somewhat more "oriental" region. He listened to the regional folk songs and decided to write a quartet somewhat influenced by what he had heard: "it seemed to me that the association of original oriental folklore, absolutely new, with the most classic of classical forms such as the string quartet, could yield interesting and unexpected results." A total triumph, in my view.


----------



## juliante

Das Lied von der Erde final movement - WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VishnuB

Penderecki's the Dream of Jacob. So strange!


----------



## Judith

Tchaikovsky violin concerto. Especially performed by Joshua Bell. Cry every time I listen to it


----------



## PeteW

Judith said:


> Tchaikovsky violin concerto. Especially performed by Joshua Bell. Cry every time I listen to it


Yes, an absolute masterpiece, Have loved it all my life. 
I haven't heard Joshua Bell's performance, I'll give it a listen.


----------



## Crudblud

Not that I didn't know the piece well before now, but a couple of days ago I put this exact recording on and was amazed, a whole new perspective opened itself up to me somehow.


----------



## Arsakes

Today, Rachmaninoff's 2nd symphony.


----------



## Pugg

​
Richard Wetz: Symphony No. 2 in A major
Kleist Overture, Op. 16

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## Cheyenne

Xenakis' Johnchaies -- had never heard this even though it is one of his most famous works...


----------



## znapschatz

It was a little longer ago than recently, but one that almost had a great non-musical impact on me was the second movement of Poulenc's Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra. I heard it for the first time on my car radio while driving on a busy street and lost control, had to pull over to the curb where I listened to the rest of it. Boris Godunov also wrings me out. I weep all the way through it at almost every hearing (tavern scene excluded), even once (discretely) as a supernumerary boyar in a local production. Another that does for me is Khovanschina. My latest trip was provided by a splendid performance of the Bartok Second String Quartet by members of our city's symphony orchestra. Music is my drug of choice (also coffee.).


----------



## motoboy

Berg "Three Pieces for Orchestra"
I'm finally stretching out past 1911; finding some good stuff!


----------



## dgee

Maderna - Aria






Like the late-period Berg we never had


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Penderecki symphony no. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem". It has 5 solo singers, chorus & narrator. Impressed me enough to order all his symphonies


----------



## Weston

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Penderecki symphony no. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem". It has 5 solo singers, chorus & narrator. Impressed me enough to order all his symphonies


I only have No. 3 but it sends chills up my spine -- an amazing work. I hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoy No. 3.


----------



## Weston

I'm not sure blown away is the correct descriptive term, but Friday at work I found myself rather taken with John Gardner's Piano Concerto No. 1, especially the fughetta-like finale, movement 3. The piece had been in my collection for quite a few years, but sometimes these things can sneak up on you, bringing out wonders you never notice until the mood is right.

Movement 1.
Movements 2 and 3.


----------



## StDior

Cavalli: La Calisto




Some nice parts:
29:04-31:53
1:05:29-1:08:22
1:57:08-2:00:36
2:21:26-2:22:53
2:33:23-2:36:02
2:42:20-2:45:37


----------



## gardibolt

Cyprien Katsaris playing Liszt's piano transcription of Beethoven's 7th Symphony. Holy crap, this is some vigorous playing, and drive like you've never heard even from an orchestra playing it. Just outstanding and fiery first and last movements--and with all the bravura that you expect from Liszt channeling Beethoven. I've listened to some of the other symphony transcriptions, but this recording is something special.


----------



## Cosmos

Yesterday my family and I went to a piano recital, Lise de la Salle playing the Bach/Busoni Chaconne, Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit, Some Liszt transcriptions of Mozart, Schumann, Schubert, and Wagner, and finally Liszt's Dante Sonata. 

Other than the works I already knew, what stood out to me was the Schubert/Liszt piece, Ständchen from Schwanengesang. This piece was beautiful, and I especially loved how Liszt created an echo effect with the main melody about half way through. Anyway, this has gotten me interested in looking into the other Schubert/Liszt transcriptions, as well as more of Schubert's lieder that I don't already know.

One of the encores she played was Debussy's first prelude, "Danseuses de delphes". I remember the Debussy preludes were a set of music that turned me off at first. I listened to an album of Book 2, and it turned me off. But that was a long time ago. Now, I want to revisit the set


----------



## DeepR

^ you should hear Horowitz:


----------



## PeteW

Judith said:


> Tchaikovsky violin concerto. Especially performed by Joshua Bell. Cry every time I listen to it


I did listen to Joshua Bell. I agree, superb, thanks. 
Have a listen to Janine Jansen on YouTube - also superb. The first movement cadenza...amazing


----------



## Donata

Felix Weingartner, Symphony No. 3. I'd never heard of the guy.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cornelius Dopper*:1870-1939

Second Symphony/ Päân I & II

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, *Matthias Bamert*

Premiere recordings


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman's Ninth Symphony, written after a visit to a place of slaughter in Italy by the Nazis.

A tough nut to crack, but after over a year of listening, I can finally acknowledge this to be a very great work.


----------



## kanishknishar

The only piece that was so strange that it completely whacked me was Rihm's Tutuguri. Probably the first modernist piece I liked. Its not approachable like many other pieces but the sheer chaos and unnerving percussion keeps you wanting more. I suppose I liked it because I like heavy metal.


----------



## bharbeke

There may be a thread devoted to drastically altered arrangements of classical pieces, but this definitely blew me away:


----------



## arpeggio

hpowders said:


> William Schuman's Ninth Symphony, written after a visit to a place of slaughter in Italy by the Nazis.
> 
> A tough nut to crack, but after over a year of listening, I can finally acknowledge this to be a very great work.


Just one year? It took me about ten.


----------



## hpowders

arpeggio said:


> Just one year?. It took me about ten.


I'm a quick study. 

I'm sure Beethoven would have "gotten it" in the 25 minutes it takes to perform it, but I can console myself in having a flush toilet and running water.


----------



## Sloe

I recently heard and enjoyed very much Cornelis Dopper´s Giacona Gotica:


----------



## Avey

znapschatz said:


> It was a little longer ago than recently, but one that almost had a great non-musical impact on me was the second movement of Poulenc's Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra. ...
> 
> Music is my drug of choice (also coffee.).


+1 to the Poulenc. Amazing composition.

And who said classical was _relaxing_?! On the freeways, I'd rather be behind and in front of someone texting rather than a classical music fan listening to *Poulenc* in rapt awareness. Dangerous stuff.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

After my first extended listen to Scriabin, I came away most impressed with his 6th sonata, though all of them are pretty engrossing:


----------



## Adam Weber

Thomas Adès's Violin Concerto. I really need to hear more of his work.


----------



## clavichorder

Proof that I am in possession of a quirky psychology: some of you may have noticed how l recently I complained that Mahler is overrated. But I had to admit to myself that I really am not familiar with half of them. And that was including 5. So I finally listened to five, in my usual manner of dipping into big works, sampling a good portion of each movement, then when ready, listening to the whole piece in it's entirety.

Well my life circumstances are a tad interesting right now, so now the Adagietto and one of the more tranquil themes of the first movement are forcing themselves onto me as soundtracks. And I am effectively falling in love with the piece, more than I ever did with 1, 2, 4, 6 or 9.


----------



## Gouldanian

Sloe said:


> I recently heard and enjoyed very much Cornelis Dopper´s Giacona Gotica:


I don't know why this particular picture of his with the cat reminds me of Dr Evil...


----------



## hpowders

Toccata and Fugue in F Major by Bach.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti sonatas played by Yevgeny Subbin* :tiphat:


----------



## majlis

Otar Takhtakishvili violin concerto N°1 and the cello concerto. Two absolutely extraordinary works, totally unknown in the West.


----------



## chesapeake bay

majlis said:


> Otar Takhtakishvili violin concerto N°1 and the cello concerto. Two absolutely extraordinary works, totally unknown in the West.


These are both quite nice indeed, I really like that cello concerto. I also like his short piano "Poem"


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Alexander Glazunov's 2nd Symphony - a highly underrated composer. Terrific melodies taken from folk sources, excellent instrumentation, instrumental interplay and structure, plus a Romantic emotional sweep.


----------



## chesapeake bay

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Alexander Glazunov's 2nd Symphony - a highly underrated composer. Terrific melodies taken from folk sources, excellent instrumentation, instrumental interplay and structure, plus a Romantic emotional sweep.


Checking this one out now


----------



## Sloe

Gouldanian said:


> I don't know why this particular picture of his with the cat reminds me of Dr Evil...


I don´t know either.
What I can say is that I am happy to have discovered another great composer. I think there are many Dutch and Belgian composers whose music is too underrated.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Weston

hpowders said:


> William Schuman's Ninth Symphony, written after a visit to a place of slaughter in Italy by the Nazis.
> 
> A tough nut to crack, but after over a year of listening, I can finally acknowledge this to be a very great work.


I keep getting William Schuman mixed up with Walter Piston because Schuman wrote New England Triptych and Piston wrote Three New England Sketches -- or vice versa. Therefore I've collected some Piston, but accidentally ignored Schuman. They could have at least had the decency to be from different countries or something!


----------



## Pugg

​Granville Bantock: Pagan Symphony
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra; Vernon Handley

_One of EDaddy's recomendations_


----------



## hpowders

Six Schübler Chorales Bach on organ as played by Todd Fickley.


----------



## hpowders




----------



## Pugg

​
*Wagner* (transcriptions) 
_Vestards Šimkus_:tiphat:


----------



## Gouldanian

Beethoven's 7th String Quartet, 3rd Mvt...


----------



## hpowders

For the last several months two things:

1. The Bach Project: Complete Organ Music: Volumes 1 & 2. Performed by Todd Fickley.

2. Shostakovich Symphony No. 4 conducted by Daniel Raiskin.


----------



## hpowders

Weston said:


> I keep getting William Schuman mixed up with Walter Piston because Schuman wrote New England Triptych and Piston wrote Three New England Sketches -- or vice versa. Therefore I've collected some Piston, but accidentally ignored Schuman. They could have at least had the decency to be from different countries or something!


Piston's music was more neo-classical and more easily approachable. However, once you've caught the Schuman bug, there's no turning back. Symphonies 3,4,6,7,8, 9 and 10: I love them all! Sophisticated stuff!


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: String Quintet & Lieder*
String Quintet in C major, D956
Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
arranged for string quartet and double bass
Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)
Der Jungling und der Tod, D545 (Spaun)
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)
Atys D585
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)
Der liebliche Stern, D861 (Schulze)
arranged for string quartet and double bass

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Laurene Durantel (double-bass)

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## GioCar

During the Easter holiday I have listened for the first time to










Alessandro Scarlatti: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità (Fabio Biondi, Europa Galante)

Despite the silly sung text, it has one of the liveliest and most entertaining music I've recently heard.


----------



## Pugg

GioCar said:


> During the Easter holiday I have listened for the first time to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alessandro Scarlatti: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità (Fabio Biondi, Europa Galante)
> 
> Despite the silly sung text, it has one of the liveliest and most entertaining music I've recently heard.


This was on the public radio classic channel a few days ago in Holland, sounded good :tiphat:


----------



## Adam Hegg

This post is some time in coming. 

I have recently fallen heart and soul down the rabbit hole of concert music and opera. I was looking up things that I should listen to (starting several months ago) and found myself continuing to find searches that point back to this forum.

Long story short (too late) I read through all 96 pages of this thread and have listened to dozens of recordings that have (no hyperbole) changed my life. 

In the spirit of this thread I may add that the piece I keep coming back to is Prokofiev's second Piano Concerto. Here is the problem, I am an appreciater and not a musician (beyond playing the guitar like everybody who was 14 in 1994) I have sung in choirs but have a terrible ear and while I have worked on the stage for a large portion of my adult life it was in Children's theatre and as such I can sing like a troll or a big bad wolf. All this is a way of my saying that I don't know why I love this piece so much...but I sure do. 

The sonority in the first 30 seconds makes my heart race and I want to lay down in those chords, the initinal theme is insidious and full of rhetoric weight. Then the whole peice comes undone in the most frenitic beautiful contained chaos. I have listned to several interpretations but I have found that I keep returning to Anna Vinnitskaya. The recording she put out that also has a Ravel concerto on it is spun at least once a week. 

Thank you to all of you for posting such beautiful/difficult/simple/profound pieces for a guy like me to stumble upon. I don't know a single one of you but I owe you all a dept of grattitude.


----------



## Pugg

​
Previn: Diversions & Songs

Previn and Diversions
Wiener Philharmoniker, André Previn

Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid
Barbara Bonney (soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn

Vocalise Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello)

The Giraffes go to Hamburg
Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)

Three Dickinson Songs
Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano)


----------



## JosefinaHW

The opening of _ASZ_ consists of the first six intervals of the harmonic series!!!! We, Pythagoras, and his disciples have heard the same fragment of music. Could this be the music and the affect of the music that the people of the Renaissance were trying to recreate??!?!

C (unison) - C (octave) - G (perfect fifth) - C (perfect fourth) - E (major third) - E flat (minor third)

This is so cool!!!!!! Functional Harmony is going to be fun!!!!


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No.4.


----------



## Pugg

​
Gounod: Requiem & Dvorak: Mass in D
Anne Bretschneider, Christine Lichtenberg, Georg Witt

Fundfunkchor Berlin & Polyphonia Ensemble Berlin, Risto Joost


----------



## Adam Hegg

Brahms Piano Concerto 2 Maurizio Pollini Berliner Phil. under Abbado.

I had long considered Brahms "on-the-rails". I have a feeling that somebody at some point mentioned he was a musical conservative and having long been a rabble-rouser myself I feel I dismissed his Oeuvre entirely. The trick is regardless of whether he was a revolutionary or a conservative his work is full, rich and demands listening. I have spun this one quite a few times over the last week and am in awe of it in the most life-affirming way.


----------



## Weston

Say what you will about Anton Rubinstein's merits or lack thereof, the PC #4 is quite a roller coaster ride. I especially got a kick out of the finale movement (22:18 in the link). It's like a virtuoso good rant, the piano almost blowing a gasket.

Rubinstein Piano Concerto No. 4


----------



## Pugg

Moszkowski: Piano Concerto :tiphat:


----------



## dieter

please ignore because I didn't quote the laying Chopin.


----------



## znapschatz

Swan Princess aria from "Tales of the Czar Saltan," Rimsky Korsakov. I don't why this gets me. The opera is an odd fairy tale of which the best known passage is "Flight of the Bumblebee." The rest of it is interesting, or not. And yet, I clench up every time I hear this aria, sometimes with tears. I think it's the chord progression, maybe a physiological thing. But that's how it is.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Robert Fuchs*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Fuchs, 1847-1927

Symphony No. 1, Op. 37 in C major
Symphony No. 2, Op. 45 in E flat major

WDR Sinfonieorchester Koeln, Karl-Heinz Steffens


----------



## Stavrogin

^ Wow, these Leicester players keep surprising us all!

EDIT - Aw no, it's Robert, not Christian.


----------



## alan davis

Tchaikovsky's "Iolanta". Have it on the hifi at the moment. Eminently (like Eugene Onegin) listenable. I can highly recommend the new recording with Anna Netrebko.


----------



## GodNickSatan

Frank Zappa's The Yellow Shark was ridiculously fun to listen to. I know that will make Dan (Crudblud) happy.


----------



## jpar3

Chopin 4th Ballade - Arthur Rubinstein. So fine.


----------



## Weston

I have been traveling for a few days and returned to work yesterday. It was my first chance to listen to music in quite some time, so _everything_ was blowing me away! But I have two in particular:

*Chopin: Prelude in C#m, OP. 45*. [Idil Biret]. Why have I spent so many years disliking Chopin? This all too brief prelude is a harmonic goldmine. It feels like a kind of proto-Debussy and gave me chills.

*Schoenberg SQ#2 F#m* [Gewandhaus Quartett ] Amazing! Alien. Outré but not without beauty, and a soprano surprise.


----------



## Cosmos

Shostakovich's Piano Quintet

Thin, dark, some sarcastic humor, typical Shostakovich. A bit cold


----------



## Harold in Columbia

I don't know that they blew me away, but they showed my a good time:

Philippe Leroux, _Voi(rex)_


















Juhani Nuorvala, "Prélude non rétouché"


----------



## dgee

Harold in Columbia said:


> I don't know that they blew me away, but they showed my a good time:
> 
> Philippe Leroux, _Voi(rex)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juhani Nuorvala, "Prélude non rétouché"


Bordering on NSFW! Lovin it


----------



## Adam Hegg

Shostakovich in general but his string quartet 8 in particular. I have listened to several different recordings. I was initially put off by it which took me by surprise because I quite like his work and this piece is so well regarded. The thing is, I just kept needing to hear it. The most alarming moment was when I was listening to act 3 of Rigoletto and I drifted back to this piece. This doesn't happen to me, if I am listening to a piece whether it instrumental or opera I kind of need to finish the movement or act I have started or I get anxious. For whatever reason i have been really into it. 
The 2015 Borodin Quartet has been a particular favorite.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Florian Noack*, as recommended by Kontrapuntus :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Today it was *Liszt: Symphonic Poem No. 4, Orpheus*. It was playing in the background and I was working along not paying much attention. Then at about the 3:30 mark the most incredible melody or phrase appears. It seemed so familiar but I couldn't place it. I didn't really know who it was, not having looked, but I would never have guessed Liszt.

The Alfred Scholz version in the link is the one I heard. I tried other links, but they were all played too quickly for me. This one is perfect.


----------



## manyene

Asger Hamerick's Requiem, a chance discovery


----------



## arpeggio

*U. S. Army Band Concert*

I had submitted a post about a U. S. Army Band concert that being streamed over the internet: http://www.talkclassical.com/12183-cool-concerts-future-11.html#post1053297

Note: I just checked the web page and one can still hear the concert.

They performed three works that I was unfamiliar with:

_Downey Overture_ by Oscar Navarro. Navarro was for me a new composer. I checked out us web site: http://www.onavarro.com/. The sound for this work was lost for a few moments. I found a good recording with North Texas State Wind Orchestra: 




_O Magnum Mysterium_ by Morten Lauridsen.

_Concerto Grosso for Saxophone Quartet and Band_ by William Bolcom. I normally do not care for the music of Mr. Bolcom but I really enjoyed this.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos* Nos. 1 & 2

Cello Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 8
_Mark Kosower _(cello)

Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30
_Mark Kosower_ (cello)

Irish Rhapsody
Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


----------



## Medtnaculus

Emmanuel's 6 sonatines. The first two were composed before the turn of the century but sound like something from 15 years later. Being an exact contemporary to Debussy, I think these sonatas place him up there along side him.

They're similar to Scriabin in a sense. Listening through them in chronological order sends you on a journey through his exploration of Impressionistic tonality.






Here's the first three. Hopefully can upload the later 3 soon. I was astounded they're so unknown!

The seconnd is sublime and the beginning of the third just might be one of my favourite openings ever.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Medtnaculus said:


> Emmanuel's 6 sonatines. The first two were composed before the turn of the century but sound like something from 15 years later. Being an exact contemporary to Debussy, I think these sonatas place him up there along side him.
> 
> They're similar to Scriabin in a sense. Listening through them in chronological order sends you on a journey through his exploration of Impressionistic tonality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the first three. Hopefully can upload the later 3 soon. I was astounded they're so unknown!
> 
> The seconnd is sublime and the beginning of the third just might be one of my favourite openings ever.


Thanks for the tip! I'm listening now via ClassicsOnline



Notes and Editorial Reviews

From: ArkivMusic http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=812890

Maurice Emmanuel (1862-1938) is a composer of great originality and importance, and more to the point, great quality. A noted musicologist, expert on the music of ancient Greece, teacher of Dutilleux and Messiaen (among others), he composed approximately 75 works but destroyed (or disowned) all but thirty. Needless to say, we badly need to recover the ones he dumped on the basis of the ones we have, because what did he know? In any case, what remains is marvelous, and anything but "academic."

The six sonatinas are all that we have of Emmanuel's music for solo piano, but they contain, in about an hour, an entire universe of inspiration and offer a singularly well-rounded portrait of the composer. There are works inspired by folk music (No. 1 "Bourguignonne"), by nature (No. 2 "Pastorale," based on the bird calls in Beethoven's Sixth Symphony), by Hindu modes (No. 4), and by French baroque dances (No. 5). Indeed, if you played Nos. 2 and 5 simultaneously you'd probably get Messiaen.

Emmanuel's music runs the gamut from the disarming simplicity at the start of No. 1 to the gorgeous lyricism of No. 2 to the experimental harmonies of the Hindu modes in No. 5. All the while there's a firmness to the rhythm, a pungency to the harmony, a leanness of sonority, and a clarity and brevity that's very much the composer's own. There's not a note out of place anywhere, and pianist Laurent Wagschal understand this distinctive idiom and projects it with unaffected ease.

Make no mistake, while often not technically demanding this is not, expressively speaking, "easy" music-it covers a wide ranging of feeling in a very condensed space, and it's these often abrupt changes of texture and mood that Wagschal captures so well, and in excellent sound too. The pianist also appears on an accompanying DVD documentary featuring the composer's granddaughter as well as interviews with Henri Dutilleux and pianist Laurent Martin. I don't usually care about such things, but this production really is interesting, tasteful, and informative. You need to hear (and see) this.

-- David Hurwitz, ClassicsToday.com 
How has it come to pass that such an interesting and original composer as Maurice Emmanuel (1862-1938) has been virtually forgotten? Could it be that he was too self-critical when he destroyed all but 30 of the 73 works he composed between 1877 and the year of his death? Could it be his constant searching for new models on which to base his music-everything from French folk songs and ancient Greek dances to birdsongs and Gregorian chant inspired him in his constant experimentation-distanced it from the listeners of his age? The Sonatinas presented here not only span virtually his entire mature composing career-the first from 1893 to the sixth in 1925-but they also detail his various interests and show how each was filtered through a quite individual mind. What is so fascinating about them is that they are often difficult to date, so intriguing a concept was there behind each example and so mature a composer was he when he wrote the very first of them. Incredibly, though these works may be on the shorter side (ranging from about 8:30 to roughly 13:30) they are hardly "sonatinas" in that oft-used derogatory sense. They are genuinely fascinating and at their best moments mesmerizing. They are musically complex yet easy on the ears: perhaps the most difficult yet rewarding combination to which a composer can aspire.

The pianist Laurent Wagschal, known as a promoter of rare and neglected music, particularly French music, makes a very fine guide to these rather difficult works. Indeed the term sonatina does no justice to even the technical difficulties which the pianist must eventually overcome and master. His fingerwork throughout is pristine, the varying rhythms tightly controlled and his tonal shadings beautifully achieved-perhaps my only complaint being his rather heavy overall sound for the lightest of passages. The French school of pianism was always known for its fleetness, its grace, its utmost transparency of sound, which in these recordings I do miss every once in a while. But perhaps more importantly one hears the pianist's obvious devotion to and love of this music: There can be nothing more important in a performance. The DVD included with the recording features a number of interviews with the composer's family, friends, students, and other musicians. It also features performances of a number of works-some of the sonatina movements (even an orchestrated example!) and the Suite sur des airs populaires grecs -showing perfected performances and student master classes. As so much of music always seems to be how we think about it and perceive it, it is fascinating to experience the music from both perspectives. If you don't know this music run out and grab it before it's gone! Emmanuel's music will be one of the most pleasant surprises of your year.


----------



## Medtnaculus

I'm listening to that album as I type this. Fantastic playing by Mr. Wagschal who also has a superb album of Florent Schmitt's piano output. Seriously adore this guy's sonatines. Truly hidden masterpieces.


----------



## Art Rock

Gavin Bryars' Concerto for double bass, orchestra and male choir.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 7 (Jarvi)

Not my first listen, but my first listen on YouTube was rather cursory. This listen was a different experience altogether.


----------



## Harold in Columbia

Medtnaculus said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgt74FhMQME


Dig the Beethoven _Pastoral_ symphony quote at 15:43!


----------



## Medtnaculus

Harold in Columbia said:


> Dig the Beethoven _Pastoral_ symphony quote at 15:43!


Not sure I fully get it but it would make sense as the 2nd sonatine is indeed titled "Pastorale"

Speaking of which I just uploaded the remaining 3. Their language gets increasingly impressive!

Check out the 4th!


----------



## Harold in Columbia

Medtnaculus said:


> Not sure I fully get it...


Compare:











Either I'm completely crazy, or that has to be an intentional quotation.



Medtnaculus said:


> Speaking of which I just uploaded the remaining 3. Their language gets increasingly impressive!
> 
> Check out the 4th!


Thank you!

To steal from Maxwell Steer and probably some other people: the missing link between Debussy and Messiaen?


----------



## Harold in Columbia

Also, _this_ is probably just coincidence (or my imagination), but the arpeggios in the first movement of sonatine 4 - "in the modes of the Hindus" - sometimes remind me of La Monte Young's _The Well-Tuned Piano_!


----------



## Medtnaculus

Harold in Columbia said:


> Compare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either I'm completely crazy, or that has to be an intentional quotation.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> To steal from Maxwell Steer and probably some other people: the missing link between Debussy and Messiaen?


I absolutely see that now! You're correct!

And yes I do feel you could describe him as that, but in a way I feel that place is taken by Tournemire especially in his  prelude poemes!



Harold in Columbia said:


> Also, _this_ is probably just coincidence (or my imagination), but the arpeggios in the first movement of sonatine 4 - "in the modes of the Hindus" - sometimes remind me of La Monte Young's _The Well-Tuned Piano_!


I had to look that up but I can see how it would remind you of that. Actually I quite enjoy it! Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## hpowders

Symphony No. 6 by William Schuman.

Simply terrific and one of a handful of greatest 20th century modern symphonies.


----------



## arpeggio

I really like Vask's piece: http://www.talkclassical.com/43318-orchestra-piece.html#post1056876


----------



## dieter

Tristia, Berlioz


----------



## Pugg

Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict


----------



## Guest

Very blown away indeed by this (I came upon it entirely by chance):

"8 on Three and 9 on Two" by *George Clements* and R*obert Marino
*


----------



## kartikeys

Beethoven Piano Concerto no.3. 
I listened to it after a long time. 
Made me even younger.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms - Hungarian Dances

Cédric Tiberghien*:tiphat:


----------



## Hannah85

Langgaard's 'Fall of the Leaf'. Bonkers piece but fantastic


----------



## Guest

Hannah85 said:


> Langgaard's 'Fall of the Leaf'. *Bonkers piece but fantastic*


Love that phrase. Is it copyright?


----------



## anasazi

I have to get that cantata that I read about, by Finzi. I have found his Ecologue for Piano and Strings to be a work that
I simply cannot get out of my head. It's like stepping on a piece of tape that sticks to your shoe and you can't get rid of it.

I even shared this piece with my wife last night and she also liked it (but not as much as did I ;-). Where did this man come
from? I had not heard of him previously. All I know is that he was born in London in 1901. That is about all. Wonderful music.


----------



## Pugg

anasazi said:


> I have to get that cantata that I read about, by Finzi. I have found his Ecologue for Piano and Strings to be a work that
> I simply cannot get out of my head. It's like stepping on a piece of tape that sticks to your shoe and you can't get rid of it.
> 
> I even shared this piece with my wife last night and she also liked it (but not as much as did I ;-). Where did this man come
> from? I had not heard of him previously. All I know is that he was born in London in 1901. That is about all. Wonderful music.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerald_Finzi#Works

also;
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c/Finzi


----------



## Templeton

Joseph Marx's 'Eine Herbstsymphonie', which I came across quite by chance, having never previously heard of it or him. Should appeal to aficionados of Bruckner, Strauss and similar. Simply gorgeous. Unfortunately, the only full recording is on download and not on CD. Here are some excerpts from You Tube.






Here's a fascinating piece on its history;

http://www.joseph-marx.org/en/herbstsymphonie.html


----------



## GodNickSatan

Zoltán Kodály - Sonata for Solo Cello

woah woah woah


----------



## Weston

Earlier last week it was Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time, movement 8, the finale. The way that violin fades out at the end up there in the stratosphere. AAAAAH! 

Later in the week it was that ubiquitous, perhaps overplayed first movement of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 14 in C-sharp minor "Quasi una fantasia", Op. 27, No. 2. I don't care if Beethoven disliked its popularity, the "Moonlight" sonata is still fantastic! I don't hear anything reminding of moonlight. I hear resignation.


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Prelude, Fugue & Riffs* by Leonard Bernstein, with Benny Goodman on the clarinet. I should expect by now to be blown away by any Bernstein piece, and hence not to be blown away anymore, but this one still blew me away...



Pugg said:


> [/snip]​
> *Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos* Nos. 1 & 2
> 
> Cello Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 8
> _Mark Kosower _(cello)
> 
> Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30
> _Mark Kosower_ (cello)
> 
> Irish Rhapsody
> Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


I came across this album recently and was blown away as well! Just great music, not to mention immaculately performed. Highly recommended.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Igor Stravinsky's _Les Noces_!


----------



## Jordan Workman

Caprice No. 24 by Niccolo Paganini.


----------



## Pugg

TwoPhotons said:


> *Prelude, Fugue & Riffs* by Leonard Bernstein, with Benny Goodman on the clarinet. I should expect by now to be blown away by any Bernstein piece, and hence not to be blown away anymore, but this one still blew me away...
> 
> I came across this album recently and was blown away as well! Just great music, not to mention immaculately performed. Highly recommended.


CPO is so underrated by music buyers, no big names means lesser sells , but as you say, Highly recommended.


----------



## GodNickSatan

Ligeti - Violin Concerto 

I haven't listened to much Ligeti before, but that was breathtaking. It even has ocarinas in it! What do I listen to next?


----------



## Chronochromie

GodNickSatan said:


> Ligeti - Violin Concerto
> 
> I haven't listened to much Ligeti before, but that was breathtaking. It even has ocarinas in it! What do I listen to next?


The Piano Concerto!


----------



## Guest

Chronochromie said:


> The Piano Concerto!


and the Cello Concerto.....and Six Bagatelles...


----------



## GioCar

Mahler's Quartettsatz in A minor!

Quite sure I've never heard it before. Yesterday I listened to it at the radio while driving. At first I thought it was Brahms'.

At home I downloaded this recording:










Overwhelming.


----------



## arpeggio

I subscribe to the BBC Music Magazine.

I am a little behind in listening to the CD's. To many duplications of stuff I already have.

Well I am listening right now to a CD that have works that I am unfamiliar with:

Ivor Gurney: _A Gloucestershire Rhapsody_
Ivor Gurney: _War Elegy_
Frank Bridge: _Oration (Concerto Elegiaco for Cello and Orchestra_

These works are knocking my socks off.

I normally do not care for Bridge but the _Oration_ is awesome. Bridge taught Britten and I hear some of the _Cello Symphony_ in it.


----------



## Becca

Josef Suk - _Epilog_ - Symphony for Orchestra, Large and Small Mixed Chorus, Soprano, Baritone and Bass

_Epilog_ is the culmination of Suk's trilogy which began with his _Asrael Symphony _and continued with _Ripening_. The three works, which occupied Suk on and off from 1905 until 1929, were his response to the tragic, unexpected death of his wife in 1905. They can almost be seen as his responses to the various stages in grief. Of the 3 works, _Asrael_ is by far the best known and _Epilog_, the least but I couldn't tell you why as they are all deeply thought and intensely emotional works.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Becca said:


> Josef Suk - _Epilog_ - Symphony for Orchestra, Large and Small Mixed Chorus, Soprano, Baritone and Bass
> 
> _Epilog_ is the culmination of Suk's trilogy which began with his _Asrael Symphony _and continued with _Ripening_. The three works, which occupied Suk on and off from 1905 until 1929, were his response to the tragic, unexpected death of his wife in 1905. They can almost be seen as his responses to the various stages in grief. Of the 3 works, _Asrael_ is by far the best known and _Epilog_, the least but I couldn't tell you why as they are all deeply thought and intensely emotional works.


Finally listening, I know you posted re/ _Asrael_ before.... Ashkenazy, Helsinki Philharmonic, via ClassicsOnline


----------



## TwoPhotons

Gustav Mahler - *Symphony No.9*






It's puzzling how I didn't come to listen to this earlier. What can I say...an utter _masterpiece_! :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Haydn String Quartet No. 52, movement 3 - chuckling out loud! One of the violinists trying to play up so high it sounds like she's running out of room on the neck. I only heard this at work by the Festetics quartet and it seemed like a strain, but in this YT video it comes across smooth and effortless. The cello player is a bit of a ham though.


----------



## Weston

Another piece I heard at work (well with all the overtime that's the only place I can listen anymore). Holst's Japanese Suite Op. 33. It has many of the pleasanter aspects of The Planets. Why is he such a one hit wonder? I've never heard a piece I didn't like from him. This one is quite beautiful though I guess it may border on cliche and naivety when it comes to depicting the far East.


----------



## Pugg

TwoPhotons said:


> Gustav Mahler - *Symphony No.9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's puzzling how I didn't come to listen to this earlier. What can I say...an utter _masterpiece_! :tiphat:


Better late then never :tiphat:


----------



## Plato




----------



## worov




----------



## Weston

Plato said:


>


Yes, that one devastated me at work a few weeks back. Some of those brass blasts. . . . !


----------



## Pugg

*The whole CD*

​
*David Pia: Cello Concertos
*
Albert, E:Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20
Bruch:Canzone, Op. 55/Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Dohnányi:Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12

_David Pia_ (cello)

Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer:tiphat:


----------



## agoukass

I have never been a fan of Rachmaninov's orchestral works. I've never made it through one of the symphonies unless I was at a concert and there was no way for me to leave. However, I recently discovered Sir Simon Rattle's recording of the Symphonic Dances and I have been listening to it quite often. Truly marvelous music.


----------



## omega

Wagner's _Tristan und Isolde_


----------



## Crudblud




----------



## Guest

Sumera
Scenario for Flute, Bass Clarinet and Piano.

(Spotify)

I wish there was more of his works available.


----------



## CDs

Just recently bought my first Mendelssohn Piano concertos and was surprised how good they were.


----------



## deprofundis

Carlo by Brett Dean an homage to Gesualdo music,very cool very interresting very haunting...i love it.
Therefore you should pick this cd up for Brett Dean but the instrumental moro lasso opener is hudge
So i advice you to buy this title erkki sven-tuur and Brett Dean Gesualdo cd on ecm record.


----------



## Pugg

CDs said:


> Just recently bought my first Mendelssohn Piano concertos and was surprised how good they were.
> 
> View attachment 84846


And.... did they blow you away?


----------



## CDs

Pugg said:


> And.... did they blow you away?


Yes...................


----------



## tortkis

Ockeghem - Deo gratias





This is #94 of the Pre-1700 Works List. Amazing. (I was reminded of Lucier, Baninski, Palestine, ... )


----------



## Xenakiboy

Gerard Grisey's Espaces acoustiques has not only blown me away but given me a lot of inspiration for a few musical experiments I'm doing at the moment!


----------



## Gouldanian

I just discovered Stéphan Elmas and his piano concerto no. 3 and I'm completely blown away by this discovery... Is anyone familiar with him? How come there are no albums of his music anywhere on the internet? I don't even know how that person got this piece and uploaded it on Youtube...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shimkus playing Soler*
For only € 7,50 .
Unbelievable quality, both music and playing :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​Schubert; Winterreise.
Ian Bostridge


----------



## SiegendesLicht

J.S. Bach's "Ich habe genug". I have listened to it a hundred times in the last week, in every interpretation that is available on YouTube. The one by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau still seems the best to me. There is such a noble simplicity in that piece. And the text, unlike some of Bach's cantatas that deal with sin and guilt, is a message of courage, of facing one's own mortality with hope rather than with fear. Courage and beauty - the Teutonic spirit at its highest.


----------



## john1967

Mozart - Piano concerto no 16 in C major.


----------



## Pugg

john1967 said:


> Mozart - Piano concerto no 16 in C major.


Hello john1967, welcome to Talk Classical :tiphat:


----------



## arpeggio

*William Bergsma, Dances from a New England Album*

Last night we had our final performance of the season with the McLean Symphony. We performed one work I was unfamiliar with: William Bergsma, _Dances from a New England Album_. I would not say it blew me away but it is a very nice work. Sadly there is no recording of it. I did find a nice, very good performance of it with a community orchestra from Lenoir, NC.


----------



## KenOC

arpeggio said:


> Last night we had our final performance of the season with the McLean Symphony. We performed one work I was unfamiliar with: William Bergsma, _Dances from a New England Album_. I would not say it blew me away but it is a very nice work. Sadly there is no recording of it. I did find a nice, very good performance of it with a community orchestra from Lenoir, NC.


Bergsma did another piece I like, "Gold and the Senor Commandante," which came out on Mercury many years back. It's on YouTube.


----------



## Weston

I think I have some of Bergsma's chamber music. Very nice indeed.


----------



## TwoPhotons

Copland; *Piano Concerto* [Hollander, Seattle Symphony, Schwarz; Naxos]

Been exploring Copland's output lately and was definitively blown away by this piece and performance! Love the lushness of the first movement, and the jazziness and spikiness of the second movement.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Liszt's Transcendental Etudes 
Tallis - Spem in alium 
Kurtág - 12 microludes
Ligeti - Etudes (not new to me but they shocked me again)
Schnittke - Concerto Grosso no 2, String Quartet 3
Bartok - Contrasts (knocked me out recently)
Xenakis - Lichens (when I put it on recently, from the orchestral works disk. At full volume on my stereo, it felt like spiritual cleansing)


----------



## walt

Daniel Lentz-Is It Love, from his Wild Turkeys cd.


----------



## SixFootScowl

All nine Beethoven symphonies as recorded by David Zinman have recently blown me away.


----------



## leipzig

Allan Pettersson's massive 9th symphony made a great impact on me recently. The beginning of the work is like a strange storm, blowing you away.


----------



## Pugg

leipzig said:


> Allan Pettersson's massive 9th symphony made a great impact on me recently. The beginning of the work is like a strange storm, blowing you away.


We will give it a try then.


----------



## Xenakiboy

leipzig said:


> Allan Pettersson's massive 9th symphony made a great impact on me recently. The beginning of the work is like a strange storm, blowing you away.


I really like his 6th, heard that a little while ago and was impressed and deeply moved! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert: Winterreise D911

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch


----------



## deprofundis

I would have to says *Nicolas Gombert's *hudge motet called:*Tulerunt dominum meum*, very pretty crafted , complex harmonies patern, it has true inner beauty, i dont now what up whit naxos Gombert released but they are fairly solid, the other cd of motets , chanson and magniificat is superbe too, if i had to have to mention another piece that blownen me away it would be of the same composer on the last affored mention cd* called mort et fortune*.Gombert one of the best flemish classical composer his sound his blueprint is noticable, from other composer of his era.

:tiphat:


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough

I think this is my favorite rendition of my favorite moment in Die Walkure, particularly at 4:17.


----------



## Pugg

​
Wonderful music, very good recording :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Some of the music I've been blown away by recently:

Korndorf - Symphony no 2, Symphony no 3, Can you hear me brother, Yarlio, Concerto capriccisio 
Boulanger's music
Webern's opus numbers 
Lou Harrison's music, especially Concerto for organ and percussion 
Faure - Piano Quartet 
Carter - Concerto for Orchestra, Elegy 
Schnittke - Symphony no 2
Pettersson's symphonies no's 6, 13, 16
Rautavaara's music 
Mahler's 8th
Bartok's 44 Duos


----------



## acitak 7

The Halle Orchestra conducted by Mark Elder performing The William Tell Overture (full).At the proms, The Royal Albert Hall 2004. It blew me away., youtube


----------



## TwoPhotons

Stravinsky's *Les Noces *(Ashkenazy conducting on the "Complete Ballets and Symphonies" Decca set)

I tried to listen to this a few years ago, but prematurely ended up disliking the "screaming" at the beginning and didn't get more than half a minute in.

Now I've just listened to the whole thing, and I love it.

What I've realised about Stravinsky is that he had a great sense of "placement" in his music (for lack of a better word). What I mean is, in Les Noces, every piano glissando, every accent and struck chord, feels completely natural, even with a constantly changing meter. He knew where, when and how to place these elements in order to create a compelling piece of music.

Definitely a piece I'll be revisiting. :tiphat:


----------



## Medtnaculus

I listened through that while preparing for finals this semester and I have to say the recording of the Rite in that set is probably the worst I've ever heard.

Oh wait I'm thinking of the other Decca set with Ernest Ansermet.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Korndorf - Symphony no 2, Symphony no 3, Hava Nagila variation, Concerto Capriccisio, In D
Lou Harrison's Concerto for organ and percussion 
Messiaen - Dyptyque 
Faure - Piano Quartet 
Schnittke - Symphony no 2
Nancarrow's Studies For Player Piano 

The list goes on but these have really blown me away recently


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Du cristal" by Kaija Saarahio is a sonic journey  Was blown away today when I had the volume on max in my headphones. It's a great piece too


----------



## Andolink

*Tristan Murail's* _L'Esprit des dunes_ from this disc:









on the newly reconstituted two-channel audio set up in my listening room:









______________________
Stereo: Audiolab 8200CD >>Simaudio Moon Nēo 340i >>Dynaudio Confidence C1 II's + SVS SB12-NSD

Headphones: Audiolab 8200CD (balanced XLR) >>Balanced Cross-feed X6B >>Audio-gd NFB-6 (balanced XLR) >>Norse Skuld 2 Litz UPOCC >>HiFiMan HE-500


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Schulhoff's jazz-influenced piano works. Take for example this:






That first movement is such _snazzzzz._ But listen to all 5 movements... especially the 3rd. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Anything I heard played by : Evgeny Sudbin


----------



## Pugg

*Thanks to ArtRock*

*Just arrived: *

​
Josef Myslivecek; 
L'Orfeo Blaeserensemble, Carin van Heerden


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> *Just arrived: *
> 
> ​
> Josef Myslivecek;
> L'Orfeo Blaeserensemble, Carin van Heerden


Hello Pugg,very fine music,enjoy!:tiphat:


----------



## TwoPhotons

Faure's Pavane!


----------



## Ginger

Mahler's 'Lied von der Erde'. It does so every single time.


----------



## Pugg

Ginger said:


> Mahler's 'Lied von der Erde'. It does so every single time.


Any specific recording?


----------



## Ginger

Pugg said:


> Any specific recording?


Christian Gerhaher as baritone, Klaus Florian Vogt as tenor. It's only included in this collection I think:

https://www.amazon.de/Christian-Gerhaher-Art-Song-Lied/dp/B00DYFCZ5Q

But being a little bit critical I have to admit Vogt is better by now. The recording was a few years ago. I had the chance to hear him live this year and now he sings it with more expression. It's probably his growing experience with the piece.


----------



## Vronsky

"Mathis der Maler" & "Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber" by Paul Hindemith.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ginger said:


> Christian Gerhaher as baritone, Klaus Florian Vogt as tenor. It's only included in this collection I think:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Christian-Gerhaher-Art-Song-Lied/dp/B00DYFCZ5Q
> 
> But being a little bit critical I have to admit Vogt is better by now. The recording was a few years ago. I had the chance to hear him live this year and now he sings it with more expression. It's probably his growing experience with the piece.


Have you heard the one with Waltraud Meier and Siegfried Jerusalem? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Xenakiboy

Anything and everything by Mauricio Kagel has blown me away recently, that guy is iinsanely good!!!!!


----------



## Pugg

Ginger said:


> Christian Gerhaher as baritone, Klaus Florian Vogt as tenor. It's only included in this collection I think:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Christian-Gerhaher-Art-Song-Lied/dp/B00DYFCZ5Q
> 
> But being a little bit critical I have to admit Vogt is better by now. The recording was a few years ago. I had the chance to hear him live this year and now he sings it with more expression. It's probably his growing experience with the piece.


My favourite is Ludwig/ Wunderlich / Klemperer .


----------



## Ginger

I haven't tried them yet, but I definitely will! Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Pugg

Ginger said:


> I haven't tried them yet, but I definitely will! Thanks for the recommendations.


If you want man/ man voice try also the Decca recording:

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

James King (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Scopitone

The 2nd movement of the Glass Violin Concerto. . .

I don't have words. Only tears.


----------



## Pugg

The Schubert piece is phenomenal.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Mauricio Kagel (still)
Bruno Maderna
George Crumb


----------



## Merl

I'm really enjoying this at the moment.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> The Schubert piece is phenomenal.


yes, and Schubert is phenomenal. Genius in simplicity


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Prokofiev Piano Concerto 5.


----------



## helenora

this one! heard it uncountable number of times, but this one is genius ! Two Piano and Cello telling a story. Technique ceases to exist, I mean you don't think in terms of instruments anymore, they show /tell you things in a language of music and those things are magical. Simple, clear, Schubert himself speaks through this interpretation. What a dialogue! Perfect equilibrium, each one complements the other. Cello and Piano together and both are human voices ( not just a cello as usually we think )


----------



## Dr Johnson

This, especially the 3rd movement which I must have listened to 5 times yesterday.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Xenakis - Bohor

By far not a new piece to me, but it's really impacting me at the moment. So so so so good, gets my heart! :kiss:


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau, Laboravi clamans (cond. Herreweghe)


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Apollon Musagete *by Igor Stravinsky










All round a rich, dense piece of music, with a sombre ending (and I happen to like sombre endings...)


----------



## omega

*Sibelius*, _The Wood Nymph_


----------



## deprofundis

Deo Grattias by the mighty *Ockeghem*, this motets is pure utter joy

_ it's like giving a finger to satan and having a good laugh at him while he get beat up, this song will play when he get payback from warlike angels, thus said this is just a figment of my imagination._But let's stick to the subject yes i felt like circular harmonies in the affored mention motets.It's loop over and over how fascinating this is by far for it time.


----------



## Fletcher

*Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 8* (original 1887 Version)









For those who aren't too familiar with this version, there's a few notable differences in orchestration, dynamics, as well as some extra passages that Bruckner omitted from his later revisions.


----------



## Davila

Shostakovich 7th. Mind blowing ending


----------



## micro

Schumann's Violin Concerto. It is unbelievably sad and noble at the same time. It is now my favorite Schumann's work.


----------



## Pugg

This and volume 1 also .:tiphat:


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## Spawnofsatan

Adam Weber said:


>


I love that piece, Shostakovich seems at his best to me when he's writing chamber music. It's beautiful!


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## Barbebleu

This by the very under-rated, but wonderful Bulgarian soprano Anna Tomowa-Sintow.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Julian Carrillo, when you thought the amazingness of microtonal music couldn't get any more amazing, it did!


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> This by the very under-rated, but wonderful Bulgarian soprano Anna Tomowa-Sintow.


Is she really underrated?


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> Is she really underrated?


Only by the fact that she is very rarely mentioned on any thread.


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Only by the fact that she is very rarely mentioned on any thread.


That's true, however I can name another few with the same "status" except from the "don't likes" to put it polite .


----------



## Faramundo

It's the first time I hear anything by Ligeti; found it in my city's library. Always thought there would be music after I'm dead, always figured out it would sound like this : it is not boring, it is exciting; it is not predictable, it is adventurous ; i really like it, i'm going to put it on my portable player and listen to it again in my tiny forest (i have an acre of woods and a bench right among trees), might be a night for star and satellite spotting too tonight; there are probablytons of other stuff by that man Ligeti i could dig and enjoy, to think i had to wait the age of 57 to hear about him !! Modern music doesn't have to be morbid or dull : Ligeti is the post mortem proof (i've just budged a toe or two, i wasn't dead then)......


----------



## deprofundis

Well it's* Josquin *behemot of a motets called esto verbi tui, i order the motets cd on brilliant, i hope to god there is a copy left somewhere for me and it's not out of print,otherwise i will be so p*** off(sorry for language).I want this cd sooo bad...
Josquin Desprez Motets on brilliant most be like a full sundea whit the cherry on the top... i want it i want it i want so bad.


----------



## John Kiunke

Kozlovsky's Requiem in E flat minor from 1798, Franz Danzi's E flat piano concerto, Vanhal's Piano Quintets.


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Guest

Grisey
Les espaces acoustiques

So far listening to Prologue, Périodes and Partiels.

Warms the cockles of this old spectralist's heart.


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Judith

Poodle said:


>


Love anything by Lang Lang. His performance of Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini makes me cry!!


----------



## Poodle

Judith said:


> Love anything by Lang Lang. His performance of Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini makes me cry!!


You got good taste then!


----------



## Xenakiboy

dogen said:


> Grisey
> Les espaces acoustiques
> 
> So far listening to Prologue, Périodes and Partiels.
> 
> Warms the cockles of this old spectralist's heart.


True man, I'm still amazed by that cycle now!


----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg

worov said:


>


Beautiful, well chosen .:tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

David First: Collapsing 'Round Midnight





This is mesmerizing. The World Casio Quartet was a quartet of detuned Casio CZ1000 synthesizers formed by David First. The other pieces on The Complete Gramavision Session (1989) sound like sonic experiment. They made my brain whirl.


----------



## Hildadam Bingor

[Sorry wrong thread!]

Okay so since I accidentally bumped this I guess I should contribute a piece that's recently blown me away... um... here's a piano roll by Robert Schmitz of Ravel's "Jeux d'eau," before pianists had had much time to start Interpreting it, that actually sounds like a fountain:


----------



## Faramundo

Wilhelm Stenhammar - Symphony No.2 in G-minor, Op.34 (1915)

It kind of supplies me with the bravado and confidence I lack these days, "she'll be right" as they say down in Australia.
Marvellous symphony written in a horrid era.


----------



## tortkis

Full Moon Come from Ooga Booga Bongo Music by lucky dragons (2016)
https://luckydragons.bandcamp.com/track/full-moon-come

_syllables repeated quickly backandforth between left and right channels, filtered and gradually mixing in and out, sounds appear as different words or sentences to some people, or as rhythms and melodies to others.

based on an auditory illusion described by diana deutsch, in which our attention wanders and allows for a shift between what we hear and what we imagine, like a sonic rorschach test--not as a puzzle to solve, but as information in raw form that we meet halfway as language or as music._


----------



## Faramundo

inspiring is a weak word for that, it really pushes you up above the clouds.


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## micro




----------



## Pugg

Chopin : Rondo à la Krakowiak in F major,

Alexis Weissenberg, 1967


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## DeepR

I know I posted it a few times before, but, it just blew my mind again.


----------



## Nereffid

Irish composer Gerald Barry has a new recording out called "Barry meets Beethoven".









The first and last works on the album are substantial (17 and 25 minutes long) settings of Beethoven's letters for bass-baritone and ensemble (and chorus in the second one): _Beethoven_ sees the composer writing to his Immortal Beloved, while in _Schott and Sons, Mainz_ he is corresponding with his publisher in his final years. Barry and singer Stephen Richardson marvellously capture Beethoven's personality in these two pieces - both gruff and tender, sometimes funny, with spiky rhythms and occasional glowing romance. Apparently Barry has thought about composing a Beethoven opera; on the basis of these two works, he really should.

No substantial excerpts online, unfortunately, but release info is here.


----------



## Pugg

​
Formerly undiscovered pieces from Verdi.
The credo especially is wonderful .


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Prokofiev's violin concerto in D, op. 19


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## hpowders

This 15 CD set of Bach's organ works, complete except for the missing Art of the Fugue.

Completely blew me away (pun intended).


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

hpowders said:


> View attachment 88189
> 
> 
> This 15 CD set of Bach's organ works, complete except for the missing Art of the Fugue.
> 
> Completely blew me away (pun intended).












Do you know of the Koopman set? It's some of the greatest playing (from a harpsichord virtuoso) on some of the finest Baroque organs in existence.

His notoriously fast tempos are not for everyone, but for those "Stylus phantasticus" fans, they really are exciting!


----------



## hpowders

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Do you know of the Koopman set? It's some of the greatest playing (from a harpsichord virtuoso) on some of the finest Baroque organs in existence.
> 
> His notoriously fast tempos are not for everyone, but for those "Stylus phantasticus" fans, they really are exciting!


Yes! Koopman tends to play a little fast. However he slows down for the six Trio Sonatas-still my favorite performances of these 6 wonderful works. He's a bit to fast for me, especially in the E Flat and Dorian Toccatas. He does slow down for the fugal sections, however. His set is one of the best. No doubt about it.

I would supplement my Alain set with the Koopman performances of the Trio Sonatas and some of the Walcha interpretations-of the Passacaglia in c Minor, Dorian Toccata and Fugue, etc.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Ah, I love his Dorian! I might as well be a speed freak 
Things do get risque in the fugal sections - but sometimes, Fugues after the "Koopmanization" actually sound very well. For instance, Koopman's Toccata, Adagio & Fugue played on the Jacobi organ is one of my favorite, and the Fugue is played on the 16' plenum (complete with the 32's in pedals), in the very reverberant Jacobikirche ... at an alarmingly high speed - and I love it! The lines may occasionally get blurry, but the overall effect is remarkable.





As for the trio sonatas, I actually don't think that they are the highlight of Koopman's set. They are, to me, very intimate and jaunty little works, and playing them the large Jacobi organ sort of defeats the purpose of them being "Chamber music." I like John Butt (another speed freak), who plays it on a tiny organ situated in UC Berkley, or Simon Reichert on the Trost organ in Walterhausen





Or, even better, by this guy (very moderate tempos, but on what is perhaps the most beautiful sounding Schnitger in existence - albeit an expertly made sample set of it)
http://www.contrebombarde.com/concerthall/music/16024
http://www.contrebombarde.com/concerthall/music/15762

Meanwhile, for the Passacaglia, I assume that you're of the "start soft and build up" people. Well, I'm the "Blaring plenum all the way" kind of person, and thus my choice is Koopman's playing (from an earlier set) on the Riepp Dreifaltigkeitorgel in Ottobeuren.


----------



## violadude

When I saw "Butt plays Bach" and a picture of a boys backside, I was expecting Bach pieces played by farting noises.

How immature of me


----------



## PlaySalieri

Nozze Di Figaro

I have been researching a dvd to show my young un and have reviewed the opening duets in act 1 between figaro and sussanah in several performances - I had forgotten how exquisite and enchanting this opera is.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

violadude said:


> How immature of me


_Quaerendo invenietis!_






Okay, it isn't the most authentic of fart sounds (coming from the mouth of a person, rather from the other end), but it comes close.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Jan van Gilse*: Piano Concerto & Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song
Piano Concerto 'Drei Tanzskizzen'
Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song
_Oliver Triendl_ (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, _David Porcelijn_

Wonderful music and recording.


----------



## starthrower

I heard this for the first time at a chamber music recital Thursday night. It was performed by a local couple, but the cellist was a woman, and her playing really knocked me out. If you haven't heard the sonata, this video has good sound for a listen.


----------



## Poodle

Mozart minuet in F major. 
I love it


----------



## Bachiana

Hugo Wolf: An Eine Äolsharfe with Elly Ameling and Dalton Baldwin blew me away in more than one way (the subject is a instrument that is played by the wind...)


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Tobias Hume's "Duke of Holstone's delight" played by Les witches with the 1610 Compenius organ. Simply err... delightful!






No fart jokes please :lol:


----------



## Bachiana

Blown away by beautiful music... After years of listening and playing music, it's a very long list. Where shall I start? 
Well, with Bach, of course:
The aria "Bete aber auch dabei' from the cantata BWV 115 "Mache dich, mein Geist, bereit"
The aria "Seufzer, Tränen, Kummer, Not" from the cantata BWV 21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
To begin with.


----------



## Adam Weber

A little cheesy (Andrew Clements called it "a ghastly piece of kitsch"), but I'm a sucker for sad Slavic melodies.


----------



## Pugg

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Tobias Hume's "Duke of Holstone's delight" played by Les witches with the 1610 Compenius organ. Simply err... delightful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fart jokes please :lol:


To late, must run


----------



## helenora

*Kyrie from Bach´s Mass in B with Celibidache*. Goodness this guy ( Celi) is a magician indeed, such a slow tempo and it´s revealing everything. yes, it blows my mind. I´ve just begun listening, never had a chance listening to this Mass with Celi conducting


----------



## arpeggio

*Fauré*

Even though I may not get a composer on occasion I will stumble across something that works for me.

Verdi is one composer that I do not get with the exception of his _Requiem_, which would be a desert island disc.

I have never cared for Fauré. I just obtained a recording of some of his Nocturnes and Barcarolles and they blew me away.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Prokofiev's piano concertos and violin concertos. I've listened to some of Prokofiev's music in the past, but now it is really resonating with me.


----------



## Bachiana

Brahms 2d pianoconcerto. In the middle of the third movement (Andante) there is a passage - just before the cantilene of the cello - where the music slows down untill it almost stops. There you look into an abyss, or maybe better: into the universe.


----------



## DeepR

Horowitz playing Scriabin Sonata 3 movement 1





Stellar piece and interpretation by Horowitz. This same movement is completely butchered by Gould, it's just laughable. Should've sticked to Bach.


----------



## helenora

Bachiana said:


> Brahms 2d pianoconcerto. In the middle of the third movement (Andante) there is a passage - just before the cantilene of the cello - where the music slows down untill it almost stops. There you look into an abyss, or maybe better: into the universe.


exactly, one of the best moments in Brahms's music


----------



## Guest

*John Cage*: _Williams Mix_.




The piece (for magnetic tape) was conceived using chance operations derived from the I-Ching. 
Check it all out on Google for more details.


----------



## Pugg

Massenet music conducted by Neeme Jarvi​


----------



## juliante

One of those magical musical moments...walking through a quiet public garden to work, shards of bright early morning light raking across the scene. Senses keen and raw after quite an emotional evening the night before....put ear phones on and heard Bach's Cello Suite # 6 for the fist time (Gendron.) A few minutes of beautiful clarity.... yep, I was blown away.


----------



## Retyc

Berio's Sinfonia


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Alexander Borodin's first two symphonies, with Michel Plasson conducting. The introduction to the 1st Symphony, its deep and nostalgic Andante, and the blazing 1st movement of the 2nd are favourites.


----------



## micro

TIL that Beethoven actually wrote a string quintet, and it was a great one!


----------



## Guest

I have deleted the post because I made a mistake.We are talking about the string quintet and not his quartets.


----------



## Bachiana

This morning I listened to Dixit Dominus from Händel, performed by John Eliot Gardiner and his Monteverdi Choir. And yes: I was blown away again! Great choirs and a impressive In torrentis.
You can also watch it here: 




And that's not all: I also listened to Britten's 3d string quartet. What a beautiful and breathtaking Passacaglia...


----------



## Sonata

Martinu's first symphony
La Boheme, conducted by Katakana
Salieri's Requiem


----------



## TwoPhotons

Bartok: The Wooden Prince
Bartok: Concerto for 2 Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra (in particular the 3rd movement)

This Bartok guy is crazy good!


----------



## Mahlerite555

Lewinsky Symphony No. 1 Op. 1


----------



## Bachiana

Martinu: Piano Quartet H. 287. A real masterpiece, from the beginning to the end. But above all, listen to the Adagio, the central movement. It's one of those very deep and moving creations of Martinu. It starts as a string trio. Finally when the piano appears, the music gets a very special mood... But wait until the end.There, in the last 20 mesures, you will hear music that is of the same deep emotion as you hear in the slow movements of the last string quartets of Beethoven.


----------



## helenora

this one!

I don't know, it's perhaps all these Renaissance pieces put your mind in a different state or simply slow you down, that's why they have such an effect on a person....mmm....whatever it might be it definitely blows my mind. and yes, thanks to _deprofundis_ for such a new discovery.


----------



## Woodduck

helenora said:


> this one!
> 
> I don't know, it's perhaps all these Renaissance pieces put your mind in a different state or simply slow you down, that's why they have such an effect on a person....mmm....whatever it might be it definitely blows my mind. and yes, thanks to _deprofundis_ for such a new discovery.


Brumel's "Earthquake" Mass blew me away too. I know of no music that exults more in the glory of pure sonority, or of any music of that period so single-minded in conceiving polyphony as sheer texture. It's often so caught up in its own sensuous splendor that it does no more than alternate two simple triads, like a happy child with a toy truck that he drives back and forth until he bursts out laughing. But there's enough harmonic and textural variety to prevent monotony. Listening to this, I feel at times as if I'm sitting in a cathedral and watching the sunlight glinting through stained glass windows and bathing me in moving spots of color.


----------



## helenora

Woodduck said:


> Brumel's "Earthquake" Mass blew me away too. I know of no music that exults more in the glory of pure sonority, or of any music of that period so single-minded in conceiving polyphony as sheer texture. It's often so caught up in its own sensuous splendor that it does no more than alternate two simple triads, like a happy child with a toy truck that he drives back and forth until he bursts out laughing. But there's enough harmonic and textural variety to prevent monotony. Listening to this, I feel at times as if I'm sitting in a cathedral and watching the sunlight glinting through stained glass windows and bathing me in moving spots of color.


yes, such a glory of sounds and by the way the very beginning surpasses its own epoch making a bridge to a very new music and the end part is bathing in luxury of harmonies.


----------



## Rach Man

TwoPhotons said:


> Bartok: The Wooden Prince
> Bartok: Concerto for 2 Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra (in particular the 3rd movement)
> 
> This Bartok guy is crazy good!


I have to agree with you. I just recently started to listen to Bartok. He is different, but he is crazy good.

BTW, I am happy to hear different. I just ordered the Bartok piano concerto #3 with Argerich and Dutoit and I am really looking forward to listening to this pair play Bartok (with a few others helping).


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Martinu's first symphony
> La Boheme, conducted by Katakana
> Salieri's Requiem


Never ever heard this name before? Who are the singers?


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Even as a veteran Bach listener, I've never heard this piece before. "Blown away" is a very accurate description of me right now.
I wonder what would it be like if we used a claviorganum?


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Even as a veteran Bach listener, I've never heard this piece before. "Blown away" is a very accurate description of me right now.
> I wonder what would it be like if we used a claviorganum?


Here is same piece for viola gamba,


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

More Bach - I just listened to Koopman playing Wo soll ich fliehen hin for the first time. (On the 2nd CD of his Bach set) I know this piece, but Koopman gives it quite a fresh face!






Wo soll ich fliehen hin is at 7:20
Great fun!


----------



## MalariaMan

I just listened yesterday to Ravel's String Quartet in F and the second movement really made me stop and listen intently.


----------



## motoboy

Traverso said:


> Here is same piece for viola gamba,


I'll give you $30 for that Bach manuscript right now. Does it smell like coffee?


----------



## helenora

my new discovery 
but the first movement is a gem ! one theme development

one critique wrote that if 2nd and 3rd movements were of the same "quality" or so to say Sturm und Drang as opening and closing movement then it would definitely be a chef-d'oeuvre. That's "nice"! A critique thinks about what would be better according to hisher own ideas and values that he /she formed by studying something and perhaps a critique thinks that Sturm und Drang-like middle movements would suit the entire composition better. But who said that everything should be the same "tempesta" style, I don't understand it.... why to impose personal expectations to already existing chef-d'oeuvre regardless if it matches someone's expectations , ideas of perfection , stylistic infallibility or not?


----------



## Guest

motoboy said:


> I'll give you $30 for that Bach manuscript right now. Does it smell like coffee?


Please stop ridiculing forum members.


----------



## juliante

Bachiana said:


> Martinu: Piano Quartet H. 287. A real masterpiece, from the beginning to the end. But above all, listen to the Adagio, the central movement. It's one of those very deep and moving creations of Martinu. It starts as a string trio. Finally when the piano appears, the music gets a very special mood... But wait until the end.There, in the last 20 mesures, you will hear music that is of the same deep emotion as you hear in the slow movements of the last string quartets of Beethoven.


Thanks for introducing me to this. On first listen I am quite taken, it's the first martinu I have heard and found the mix of styles quite intriguing. The splendid adagio is not quite up there with The Master I would say...put me in mind of the last two movements of Shostakovich's 8th SQ - which for me is high praise.


----------



## motoboy

Traverso said:


> Please stop ridiculing forum members.


I apologize. My fingers were faster than my brain.


----------



## micro

Thanks to TC recommended lists!


----------



## deprofundis

what has blown me away recently is the instrumental consort of Guerrero and Cabezón on the absolutly enjoyable cd called
*Morales : feast for st Isidore of Seville.*The cd is well balanced vocal music and instrumental part, so i guess having this on brilliant on a reasonable cost is a bargain, everyone (or almost should afford). Great cd, but the instrumental part that are not from Morales '' vole la vedette'' or if you preffered the others composers are highlight, i was expecting a vocal music only but got more move by instrumentalists, Guerrero was numero two in classical composers of geneous and importance(pantheon of spain classical composer per se for the respective era ) until Victoria camed later on during baroque.So hurray for this cd,than to answer the question of the op, well Guerrero opening the cd was quite strong, it left a strong impression on me.

*Guerrero Cançion (untilted) a 6*


----------



## Bachiana

juliante said:


> Thanks for introducing me to this. On first listen I am quite taken, it's the first martinu I have heard and found the mix of styles quite intriguing. The splendid adagio is not quite up there with The Master I would say...put me in mind of the last two movements of Shostakovich's 8th SQ - which for me is high praise.


I certainly agree with you, Juliante, about DSCH's 8th SQ. But I was talking only about the last 20 measures of Martinu's Adagio. Only for those measures I dared to make a modest comparison with The Master. Talking about Him: every time I listen to his last string quartets, I am blown away, especially by opus 131, the music Schubert wanted to hear in his last hours.


----------



## helenora

this one really is blowing me away!!!!!!!!! almost literally....it's amazingly "harricanish" after 14', such a fantastic work. and why I forgot about it? perhaps it's not his mature work like later symphonies , but it's incredibly authentic, poetic , otherworldish and all the rest superlatives !

It makes me laugh, but some say it's scary...mm....it's not scary, it's just sort of a "tempesta" style


----------



## worov




----------



## Andolink

*Beat Furrer*: _Spur_ for piano and string quartet:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

What can I say - this just blew me away. I have been listening to piano trios more or less at random on Spotify.


----------



## MalariaMan

Recently I was blown away by this


----------



## Sloe

This is a work I have heard before but I did not really learned to appreciate it until a week ago.
Sergej Rachmaninovs second symphony:






That was a real joy to listen to.


----------



## talkclassical2000

Chopin Nocturne op.62 is a piece I found and I love


----------



## micro

listened to it a thousand times, blown every single time.


----------



## bharbeke

Bach French Suite No. 6 played by Alicia de Larrocha:






The courante part is amazing!


----------



## helenora

sublime ! and divine


----------



## Atrahasis

*Lubomyr Melnyk* - *Parasol *[Erased Tapes Records]


----------



## micro

If Mozart or Beethoven composed this, it could have been labeled as the greatest symphony of all time.


----------



## DeepR

I love that symphony (but disagree with your statement).


----------



## micro

DeepR said:


> I love that symphony (but disagree with your statement).


Of course I don't mean literally, and this symphony was written almost 80 years after Beethoven died, so the comparison is flawed anyway. But I meant to say that it is so underrated because the composer is unknown, If he was one of the big stars, this piece could have been labeled among the greatest in history.


----------



## Templeton

Not obscure but very much underrated by many, I attended a concert of Beethoven's Eighth Symphony last week and could not believe how good it was and how much I had previously overlooked its quality. The fourth movement, in particular, is incredible but the whole piece is wonderful. Here's a great performance, with the final movement beginning at 17:34.


----------



## helenora

Templeton said:


> Not obscure but very much underrated by many, I attended a concert of Beethoven's Eighth Symphony last week and could not believe how good it was and how much I had previously overlooked its quality. The fourth movement, in particular, is incredible but the whole piece is wonderful. Here's a great performance, with the final movement beginning at 17:34.


underrated ! very beautiful so as 4th and 2nd


----------



## helenora

*Scheherazade op.35 by Rimsky-Korsakov*. What an orchestral beauty! Here it's from where Ravel with his orchestration comes from - thinking about his Alborada del gracioso.
it's the same as listening to 5th by Beethoven, find new in already well known.


----------



## Pugg

Sibelius - Swanwhite, Op 54 - Vänskä


----------



## micro




----------



## bharbeke

I've been listening to The Art of Alicia de Larrocha. Her performance of Haydn's Keyboard Concerto No. 2 is outstanding!


----------



## micro




----------



## Guest

micro said:


> If Mozart or Beethoven composed this, it could have been labeled as the greatest symphony of all time.


What an unknown gem! Thanks!


----------



## Sloe

I heard The Abduction from the Seraglio today really great much better than Mozart´s operas in Italian:


----------



## Five and Dime

Jan van Gilse's Piano Concerto:









How refreshing!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one! I read the composer notes on maxopus.com and had a grand experience listening to music inspired by a journey to Antarctica.


----------



## Sonata

Rossini's Stabat Mater is phenomenal. I have this version









Exactly what I would imagine an ideal bel canto stabat mater to be. My favorite in conjunction with Dvorak's


----------



## Pugg

Five and Dime said:


> Jan van Gilse's Piano Concerto:
> 
> View attachment 89269
> 
> 
> How refreshing!


 Just one word: Stunning!


----------



## Mal

Marschallin Blair said:


> Yeah, Horowitz said windedly after playing the piece: "That was difficult."
> 
> It's difficult for me to listen TO-- and I really like Scriabin. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> The Feltsman must have been something special.


"The YouTube account associated with this video has been terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement." The Feltsman performance is on Spotify, and blew me away strangely as well - Satie meets Liszt!


----------



## TwoPhotons

Olivier Messiaen's _Des canyons aux etoiles..._

Such refreshing, sweet music, like drinking water from a mountain stream. But I was particularly entranced by the 8th movement, "The resurrected and the song of the star Aldebaran". There's something very hypnotic about it.


----------



## DeepR

Mal said:


> "The YouTube account associated with this video has been terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement." The Feltsman performance is on Spotify, and blew me away strangely as well - Satie meets Liszt!


That was probably this video: 



Horowitz seemed a little unprepared here and went overboard near the end. He took too much risk and screwed it up. 
The studio recording is far better and my favorite rendition of this piece:


----------



## Weston

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> This one! I read the composer notes on maxopus.com and had a grand experience listening to music inspired by a journey to Antarctica.


Judging from the image, I wouldn't want to cross him!


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _'Himmelskönig, sei willkommen'_, BWV 182
Monika Mauch, soprano
Charles Daniels, tenor
Matthew White, countertenor
Harry Van Der Kamp, bass
Montréal Baroque
Eric Milnes, conductor


----------



## jailhouse

Steve Reich's 'the desert music' really hit me yesterday after listening to the more stripped down version Alarm Will Sound released. Amazing recording


----------



## regenmusic

Georg Philipp Telemann Flute Sonatas


----------



## Pugg

​If this disc don't win a prize I eat my hat.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​If this disc don't win a prize I eat my hat.


_

hahaha, when is the ceremony?


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Pugg said:


> ​If this disc don't win a prize I eat my hat.


But the cover is so awkward..............


----------



## Pugg

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> But the cover is so awkward..............


Don't judge a CD by it's cover.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Pugg said:


> Don't judge a CD by it's cover.


I love Liszt already, I have two copies of it (ones from a box set)......


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven's Piano Quartet No. 1 from WoO #36:






I love all of this.


----------



## bharbeke

Two in one day! Yes!









Beethoven's Sonata for Horn and Piano, Op. 17, performed by Daniel Barenboim and Myron Bloom, is brilliant.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

A haunting melody.


----------



## micro

Schumann's last work


----------



## Avey

Ravel's Left Hand Concerto. What a wild thing.


----------



## helenora

micro said:


> Schumann's last work


mind blowing indeed! even from Schumann where almost all piano music is sort of mind blowing, but again it´s a very late piece and as all late pieces of many composers it is mind blowing.


----------



## hpowders

Debussy L'isle joyeuse.

My favorite Debussy piano piece.

Vladimir Horowitz in a dazzling live performance.


----------



## hpowders

Debussy L'isle joyeuse

Blown away by this great Maurizio Pollini studio performance too.


----------



## Pugg

Rimsky-Korsakov. Scheherazade, Op.35. Karajan


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov. Scheherazade, Op.35. Karajan


indeed such a beautiful piece.

First listened to it when I was a very little kid, it was more sort of an interesting melodical experience , now listening to it from different point of listening, there are much much more things than melodic beauty.


----------



## Bachiana

Maybe a surprise for many of you: today I listened to the 1st cello concerto (H196) of Martinu, performed by Sol Gabetta, cello and the Berliner Filharmoniker with Krzysztof Urbanski. Especially the slow movement is of great beauty. The last movement is a blissful piece, swinging and dancing, pure joy and delight. At the end the cello plays an endless note. How beautiful one single note can be...


----------



## johankillen

Mozart Piano concerto 25





 24:30
The piano dive at 24:41 is so beautiful


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I just finished listening to "Happy Birthday", it's possibly one of the greatest pieces of music I've ever heard. Every note is so powerful! :tiphat:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


Are we suppose to read something in to this?


----------



## Casebearer

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I just finished listening to "Happy Birthday", it's possibly one of the greatest pieces of music I've ever heard. Every note is so powerful! :tiphat:


Congratulations then


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


Oh! This is cool, I'm only in NY. Tell me when it's on, I can take a few buses


----------



## Pugg

Giuseppe Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani - Overture


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Mozart - The Magic Flute


----------



## TwoPhotons

Schoenberg - _Gurre-Lieder_


----------



## bharbeke

Blowing me away again: Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 1, performed by Murray Perahia, George Solti, and the London Symphony Orchestra

People talk about how perfect Bach's music could be, but this concerto has musical and mathematical perfection to my ears.


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Blowing me away again: Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 1, performed by Murray Perahia, George Solti, and the London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> People talk about how perfect Bach's music could be, but this concerto has musical and mathematical perfection to my ears.


That's the one on DVD I presume?


----------



## TwoPhotons

Mahler's 10th Symphony, 5th movement (Cooke III version). 

The introduction is absolutely terrifying, and makes me want to hide under my bed covers! However, soon after, a beautiful flute solo rises from the bleakness, followed by an absolutely gorgeous string "elegy". But then, when that ice-cold column of notes returns...man, it's back to the covers! 

I do believe what some others have said, that had Mahler completed the 10th it would probably be regarded as one of his greatest symphonies.


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg's Piano Concerto and Violin Concerto continue to keep blowing me away.


----------



## Pugg

Aram Khachaturian : Symphony no 2, stunning work.


----------



## bharbeke

Re: Beethoven PC No. 1 with Murray Perahia, Solti, and the LSO:



Pugg said:


> That's the one on DVD I presume?


It's on YouTube and professionally shot, so my guess is it comes from a DVD originally.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I listened to Happy Birthday again, I can't stop crying. I should get some sleep


----------



## jdec

TwoPhotons said:


> Mahler's 10th Symphony, 5th movement (Cooke III version).
> 
> The introduction is absolutely terrifying, and makes me want to hide under my bed covers! However, soon after, a beautiful flute solo rises from the bleakness, followed by an absolutely gorgeous string "elegy". But then, when that ice-cold column of notes returns...man, it's back to the covers!
> 
> I do believe what some others have said, that had Mahler completed the 10th it would probably be regarded as one of his greatest symphonies.


I absolutely agree ; -)


----------



## Pugg

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I listened to Happy Birthday again, I can't stop crying. I should get some sleep


Nice cup of hot coca will help.


----------



## Jerry

TitanisWalleri said:


> On the Guarding of the Heart by Djuro Zivkovic. Converted me to liking contemporary classical music.


Thanks for that tip from way back in 2014! What a superb piece.
I'm new on the forum and gradually making my way through this fantastic thread making all sorts of great discoveries. :tiphat:

Here it is on You Tube


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough

The opening of Bach's 5th cello suite is way underrated. There was a thread awhile back about pieces that express anger without tending as much toward grief or despair; it's all subjective obviously, but for me it's one of the few pieces that fit that criteria. I can't imagine a more haunting 2 minutes have been written.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

I listened to happy birthday again, I really should stop. I'm getting too emotional again


----------



## James Mann

All of Brahms' Piano Quartets have really impressed this old git!


----------



## Pugg

The last movement from Beethoven piano concerto no 5 , breathtaking.


----------



## Mal

Anthology of Fantastic Zoology by Mason Bates, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Muti, based on the eponymous book by Jorge Luis Borges.


----------



## DeepR

Siegmund von Hausegger - Nature Symphony, final movement @ 45:44




Having listened to it quite a bit recently, I now believe it is a little kitschy but it in a fantastic way. It's like a movie soundtrack, but better. So what I'm trying to say is: I appreciate it for what it is on its own terms.


----------



## Bellinilover

It probably can't be considered a "classical" piece, but the theme to _Schindler's List_, by John Williams. I've known this for over twenty years but was listening to it again the other day on the soundtrack CD, and I was simply overwhelmed by how great a melody it is.


----------



## hpowders

Images Books 1 and 2 by Debussy played by the German pianist Michael Rische.

Reminds me of Artur Rubinstein's Debussy performances. 

So beautiful and atmospheric.


----------



## Pugg

Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt

Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12

Two Concert Studies, S145/R6: Gnomenreigen; Waldesrauschen

Three Concert Studies, S144/R5: Un lamento; La leggierezza; Un sospiro

Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141

Daniil Trifonov (piano)


Stunning.


----------



## Sloe

Richard Strauss : Violin Sonata in E flat major, Op.18






That was very beautiful.


----------



## bharbeke

Josh Groban - Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring






The voice and orchestration are fantastic!


----------



## hpowders

Sloe said:


> Richard Strauss : Violin Sonata in E flat major, Op.18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was very beautiful.


Heifetz made a specialty of the Strauss Violin Sonata.


----------



## Sloe

hpowders said:


> Heifetz made a specialty of the Strauss Violin Sonata.


Thankomst you for the information it was not that recording I heard by the way.


----------



## Andolink

*FRIEDRICH CERHA*: _Percussion Concerto_ 
Martin Grubinger, percussion
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra/Peter Eötvös









A wild ride indeed!


----------



## Bastian

Cypriot Advent Antiphons, Anonymous c.1390 - Las Huelgas Ensemble, Paul van Nevel


----------



## motoboy

Someone on here recently mentioned Handel's Messiah. I had not listened to any baroque for years and decided to have a taste. I was amazed! The jangly skeletal sound of a harpsichord generally makes hornets fly around in my skull but not this time. The rondos and melodies grabbed me and haven't let go yet. 

Am I going to love other baroque music again? Fingers crossed!

Edit: It was Toronto / Kathleen Battle et al.


----------



## Judith

Just watched Brahms Trio No 1 on You Tube - Bell, Isserlis and Hamelin. I found the last movement really blew me away!! Very dramatic!!


----------



## Omicron9

The new(ish) Shostakovich 10 with BSO/Nelssons on DG. Highly recommended: powerful performance and incredible recording quality, recorded in Boston Symphony Hall.


----------



## hpowders

I played many versions of one of my favorite piano pieces, Debussy's L'isle Joyeuse, for comparison by performers including Gieseking, Cliburn, Richter, Hamelin, Rische, Kocsis and Horowitz.

Every performance blew me away!!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Adès's _Powder Her Face_. I love the sound of the ensemble in this, and the singers are wonderful.


----------



## Andolink

Brahms piano piece op. 118 no. 2. Always does. Probably always will.


----------



## Jay

Julia Wolfe - _Anthracite Fields_


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations played by :
Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)


----------



## Rhinotop

#1685 - Olivier Messiaen's Des canyons aux etoiles...

Interesting, I will listen soon


----------



## Rhinotop

Carl Nielsen: Commotio, for organ, Op. 58
Kaleidoscopic music, atonishing!! Recommended 100%


----------



## Rhinotop

Prokofiev: Sinfonietta in A major, Op. 5/48
Simply splendid, brilliant!!


----------



## Rhinotop

omega said:


> *Sibelius*, _The Wood Nymph_


So, so great and wrongly underrated


----------



## Retyc

Currently being blown away by Unsuk Chin's violin concerto...


----------



## Atrahasis

Djivan Gasparyan - living legend of this ancient instrument of divine power


----------



## DeepR

Very nice I love the sound of the duduk.


----------



## Atrahasis

Me too. 
It possess a divine sound.


----------



## hpowders

Jascha Heifetz' recording of the Bruch Violin Concerto 1 in G minor.


----------



## bharbeke

Debussy's Arabesque No. 1 played just how I like it:


----------



## Pugg

*Lyapunov:*
Valse pensive in D flat major, Op. 20
Tarantella in B flat minor, Op. 25
Mazurkas Nos. 1-8
Valse-impromptu No. 1 in D major, Op. 23
Valse-impromptu No. 2 in G flat major, Op. 29
Valse-impromptu No. 3 in E major, Op. 70
*Played by Florian Noack *


----------



## hpowders

The Debussy 12 Etudes as performed by Mitsuko Uchida.

Thanks, PetrB, wherever you are, for persisting with me to purchase it.


----------



## Pugg

J.S. Bach - The six cello suites - Pau Casals, 1936/39


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough

I used to be indifferent to electronic soundscapes like this, but lately they've elicited the reaction I think jazz is supposed to - the exhilaration of being in a constant state of surprise. The explosive coil-spring tensions, the way the silences breathe in between the erratic motions, ooooo it's exciting.


----------



## Pugg

Zoltán Kocsis plays Ernst von Dohnanyi, Variations on a Nursery Song, Op.25 [1/2]


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Rautavaara*: _Vigilia_

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/rautavaara-vigilia

This was the first choral work of ER's that I had heard, and it is compelling, particularly the first half or so. Some beautiful harmonies, gorgeous writing for bass, and totally exotic vocal effects in the form of glissandos and what not.


----------



## motoboy

Skilmarilion said:


> *Rautavaara*: _Vigilia_
> 
> http://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/rautavaara-vigilia
> 
> This was the first choral work of ER's that I had heard, and it is compelling, particularly the first half or so. Some beautiful harmonies, gorgeous writing for bass, and totally exotic vocal effects in the form of glissandos and what not.


Thank you! This led me to "True & False Unicorn" and a whole new genre for me!


----------



## PoorSadDrunk

Skilmarilion said:


> *Rautavaara*: _Vigilia_
> 
> http://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/rautavaara-vigilia
> 
> This was the first choral work of ER's that I had heard, and it is compelling, particularly the first half or so. Some beautiful harmonies, gorgeous writing for bass, and totally exotic vocal effects in the form of glissandos and what not.


Killer work, I'm also a big fan of his piano concerto.

I only recently started listening to Rautavaara's music. Coincidentally, I was introduced to his music by someone who wrote their dissertation on living Finish composers.... the very next day, he died. Somehow I felt cosmically responsible.


----------



## Skilmarilion

motoboy said:


> Thank you! This led me to "True & False Unicorn" and a whole new genre for me!


I haven't heard _Unicorn_ yet, but I eagerly anticipate listening to his other choral works.



PoorSadDrunk said:


> I'm also a big fan of his piano concerto...


I assume you mean the 1st one? That's a big favourite of mine, especially the andante. The 2nd and 3rd concertos are there to discover, if you haven't before (the latter was commissioned by V. Ashkenazy).


----------



## pcnog11

Smetana - the Moldau

So much emotions and dynamic in a short piece.


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt's Mephisto Waltz* no. 1 played by *Géza Anda*


----------



## hpowders

The complete Debussy preludes as performed by Jeni Zaharieva.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> The complete Debussy preludes as performed by Jeni Zaharieva.


Do you have a favorite prelude? Bruyeres perhaps?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Do you have a favorite prelude? Bruyeres perhaps?


Yes! Yes! I love that one! How did you know? I love listening to that one through headphones while gazing at great art. So stimulating-great music and great art, together.

All of a sudden, I have a craving for Bruyeres' Vanilla Ice Cream. Don't know where that came from.


----------



## Pugg

Alfred Brendel - Schubert - Six moments musicaux, D 780


----------



## deprofundis

perhaps it's the ensemble beauty farm more so than Nicolas Gombert, but i would have to says the first opening motet called:
Veni Dilecta mea, what a superbe motet and a great rendition of his work.


----------



## hpowders

The complete Preludes of Debussy performed by Steven Osborne.

Osborne is a true poet of the piano.


----------



## Pugg

Youri Egorov / Chopin nocturne


----------



## hpowders

The German pianist Michael Rische may have recorded the perfect Debussy album.

Breathtaking performances of complete Images, Books 1 & 2, Images oubliées and l'isle joyeuse.

Completely blew me away!!


----------



## tdc

hpowders said:


> The German pianist Michael Rische may have recorded the perfect Debussy album.
> 
> Breathtaking performances of complete Images, Books 1 & 2, Images oubliées and l'isle joyeuse.
> 
> Completely blew me away!!


Nice.

I remember the old days when the only Debussy piece you liked was _L'isle joyeuse_. Good to see you are appreciating more works now from this genius composer.


----------



## kartikeys

This has made its way to the heart.


----------



## hpowders

tdc said:


> Nice.
> 
> I remember the old days when the only Debussy piece you liked was _L'isle joyeuse_. Good to see you are appreciating more works now from this genius composer.


Yeah. I'm entering a more reflective, nostalgic phase.


----------



## helenora

*Strauss´s Morgen* ....I´ve been listening to it every day since the beginning of this week...
it has something mesmerizing in it...
and yesterday after watching late Woody Allen´s movies , I turned it on again and thought how much more can be said in just 4 minutes of music than in 90 minutes of a film . Music is still new , gives so much to think about while a film struggles to chew one banality after another .... perhaps it´s a disappointment of Woody Allen´s films, but in conclusion : music can say much more , while a film using all means available sometimes says nothing.


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## hpowders

Beethoven's Moonlight and Funeral March Sonatas as played on fortepiano by Ronald Brautigam.

The final movement of the Moonlight is as exciting a performance as I have ever heard.

This guy has the chops!


----------



## mmsbls

Hans Abrahamsen: Piano Concerto and Marchenbilder

I've listened to a lot of Abrahamsen lately, and continue to enjoy much of his music. The Piano Concerto continued to grow on me as I listened over and over until I found it enormously compelling. The Marchenbilder immediately struck me as beautiful.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I heard this live on Moscow radio. Ho-ly Crap....


----------



## Pugg

Vocalise sung by Anna Moffo.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven's Waldstein and Appassionata Sonatas as played on fortepiano by Ronald Brautigam.

The instrument is stretched to its limits, which makes the performances even more extraordinary and breathtaking.


----------



## Sloe

I recently heard Dante by Benjamin Godard and I thought it was great:






Part 2

Part 3

Part 4


----------



## Judith

I have just heard the last movement of Tchaikovsky 2nd piano concerto on the radio. Love it. Has a beautiful melody running through it!!


----------



## Guest

Today the last Beethoven symphony,it was overwhelming,it caught me by surprise after not hearing it for many years.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Youri Egorov / Chopin nocturne


I have just researched his biography. What a tragedy!


----------



## Mal

Karajan's Bruckner 7 from 1989 with the VPO. The slow movement is breathtakingly beautiful, and the whole performance sublime.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

Where I live, in Wellington, New Zealand, the "Symphonies of Wind" can literally blow you away...


----------



## hpowders

Two 10 minute keyboard sonata gems by Beethoven.

No. 24 in F Sharp Major, Op 78 and No. 25 in G Major, Op. 79 in G Major.

The delightful cleverness, which of course is genius at the highest level completely blows me away!

I'm always smiling after listening to either or both of these little jewels!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Two 10 minute keyboard sonata gems by Beethoven.
> 
> No. 24 in F Sharp Major, Op 78 and No. 25 in G Major, Op. 79 in G Major.
> 
> The delightful cleverness, which of course is genius at the highest level completely blows me away!
> 
> I'm always smiling after listening to either or both of these little jewels!


I agree...I love the Sonata No. 24. Such a charming and lyrical melody in the first movement.

Beethoven dedicated the sonata to Therese von Brunswick. Every time I listen to it, I think about how fortunate she was. Imagine being the dedicatee of such a great work. I would go crazy with excitement if anyone ever wrote a work like that for me.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I agree...I love the Sonata No. 24. Such a charming and lyrical melody in the first movement.
> 
> Beethoven dedicated the sonata to Therese von Brunswick. Every time I listen to it, I think about how fortunate she was. Imagine being the dedicatee of such a great work. I would go crazy with excitement if anyone ever wrote a work like that for me.


Yes! And the 2 minute final movement of the G Major, IMHO, could easily have been labeled "Allegro Grazioso" instead of "Vivace".


----------



## jailhouse

Mahler's 9th finally clicked with me. ******* incredible


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Not exactly blown away, but I was very amused by a video of Maestro Leonhardt battling a delinquent pipe organ:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I agree...I love the Sonata No. 24. Such a charming and lyrical melody in the first movement.
> 
> Beethoven dedicated the sonata to Therese von Brunswick. Every time I listen to it, I think about how fortunate she was. Imagine being the dedicatee of such a great work. I would go crazy with excitement if anyone ever wrote a work like that for me.


He dedicated a lot of his sonatas to female students. If fellow composers of his time had trouble understanding his music, I doubt the less sophisticated amateur dedicatees would "go crazy with excitement"; more like polite reserve, because they wouldn't have realized what greatness was being handed to them. You would go crazy; back in 1810; not so much!


----------



## Pugg

Blow the Wind Southerly (Choir of New College, Oxford)


----------



## hpowders

jailhouse said:


> Mahler's 9th finally clicked with me. ******* incredible


Well said!!


----------



## Pugg

And the most famous one:

Kathleen Ferrier, "Blow the wind southerly"


----------



## Bachiana

mmsbls said:


> Hans Abrahamsen: Piano Concerto and Marchenbilder
> 
> I've listened to a lot of Abrahamsen lately, and continue to enjoy much of his music. The Piano Concerto continued to grow on me as I listened over and over until I found it enormously compelling. The Marchenbilder immediately struck me as beautiful.


Stimulated by your discoveries, I listened to the songcycle "Let me tell you" for soprano and orchestra of Abrahamsen with Barbara Hannigan and the Berliners with Andris Nelsons. I was deeply impressed by this piece, especially by he last song, where the music takes minutes to return to complete silence. I don't hear the music anymore, but it's still there, somewhere behind the horizon.
Hauntingly beautiful!


----------



## madclarinetist

Recently in a piano class, my teacher showed us "Mephisto Waltz" by Liszt. I loved it, and later went to find out that I have the orchestrated version on vinyl- how wonderful is that?!


----------



## Bettina

Madi Childs said:


> Recently in a piano class, my teacher showed us "Mephisto Waltz" by Liszt. I loved it, and later went to find out that I have the orchestrated version on vinyl- how wonderful is that?!


"Mephisto Waltz" is a wonderful piece. One of the great things about Liszt is that he often transcribed his own works. I'm glad that he gave us multiple versions, so that we can experience the same piece in different instrumental settings.


----------



## hpowders

Annie Fischer's inspired recorded performance of Beethoven's Hammerklavier Sonata.

She may not have been a looker like Yuja Wang, but she had enormous Beethoven cred!


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Wunderlich; "Die schöne Müllerin"; Franz Schubert


----------



## Becca

If you are interested in a recording of Berlioz' Requiem where the interpretation and performance belongs up with the very best, which uses the same forces that Berlioz specified in an acoustic that is quite similar, uses the same instruments that Berlioz called for, and has absolutely superb sound, then look no further than the version by Paul McCreesh, the baroque specialist with the Wroclaw Philharmonic, the Gabrieli Consort and Players and the brass from Chesham's School. You haven't heard about it? Neither had I until yesterday, probably because it is on a little known label but it is worth looking for. My previous favourite had been the Colin Davis/Bavarian Radio live performance from Regensburg Cathedral, but not now!


----------



## Becca

Bachiana said:


> Stimulated by your discoveries, I listened to the songcycle "Let me tell you" for soprano and orchestra of Abrahamsen with Barbara Hannigan and the Berliners with Andris Nelsons. I was deeply impressed by this piece, especially by he last song, where the music takes minutes to return to complete silence. I don't hear the music anymore, but it's still there, somewhere behind the horizon.
> Hauntingly beautiful!


Barbara Hannigan persuaded the Berlin Philharmonic to commission this work which recently won the Grawemeyer Prize. Abrahamsen had never written for the voice before so Hannigan gave him a master class on vocal techniques before he began composing. It has already been performed by numerous major orchestras including Boston, City of Birmingham, Bavarian Radio, Gothenburg, Concertgebouw and Cleveland.


----------



## Rhinotop

I recently listened to the Symphony No. 3 by Reinhold Glière 'Ilya Muromets'
I was shocked. One of the most spectacular, impressive, descriptive and epic symphonies written ever!!!!


----------



## jailhouse

Shostakovich - symphony no. 13

never heard it before, that first movement is especially incredible.


----------



## Bettina

Dvořák's Poetic Tone Pictures, Op. 85, for piano. Beautiful and very underrated.

I've long been a fan of his symphonies and chamber music, but until today I was unaware that he had composed any significant works for solo piano.


----------



## Pugg

Kiri Te Kanawa "Exultate, jubilate" Mozart KV165


----------



## 1913

Hi. I'm new here and this is my first post. I recently was enraptured from beginning to end by Sibelius symphony no.2. it's something about the block-like nature of it.


----------



## Rhinotop

1913 said:


> Hi. I'm new here and this is my first post. I recently was enraptured from beginning to end by Sibelius symphony no.2. it's something about the block-like nature of it.


Yes! That symphony is overwhelming (indeed it's my favorite of him!)


----------



## Pugg

1913 said:


> Hi. I'm new here and this is my first post. I recently was enraptured from beginning to end by Sibelius symphony no.2. it's something about the block-like nature of it.


Welcome to TalkClassical 1913.


----------



## Bettina

1913 said:


> Hi. I'm new here and this is my first post. I recently was enraptured from beginning to end by Sibelius symphony no.2. it's something about the block-like nature of it.


Welcome to TC. I like your username. Does it refer to the 1913 premiere of Rite of Spring?


----------



## JosefinaHW

Gluck, _Orfeo ed Euridice (I've recently watched this performance again--for me it isn't only a visual and auditory feast, it is a very thought-provoking, insightful portrayal/explanation (?)/perspective on human nature--I also think that Gluck was humorously defending the behavior of some of the cis-hetero male population: _:lol:_ and I chuckled with him and laughed at myself as a cis-hetero female. Balthazar, if you read this I hope I used the terms correctly. _After watching this again (and again) I cannot understand how some people don't see works of art from previous centuries as both timeless AND CONTEMPORARY.


----------



## philowen

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum and I was recently blown away by the Summer Evening section of the Three Small Tone Poems by Delius. I have never heard a piece so filled with joy and sadness at the same time. It is breathtaking how he combined the beauty of nature with the inevitability of death. This piece of music makes me feel an extreme sense of calm no matter where I am. I'd recommend listening to the David Lloyd-Jones / Royal Scottish National Orchestra version.


----------



## Pugg

philowen said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to this forum and I was recently blown away by the Summer Evening section of the Three Small Tone Poems by Delius. I have never heard a piece so filled with joy and sadness at the same time. It is breathtaking how he combined the beauty of nature with the inevitability of death. This piece of music makes me feel an extreme sense of calm no matter where I am. I'd recommend listening to the David Lloyd-Jones / Royal Scottish National Orchestra version.


Welcome to Talk Classical and thank you for this tip.


----------



## senza sordino

I've just finished listening to the Janacek Violin Concerto "The Wandering of a little Soul". Written in about 1926 just before he died in 1928. It was unfinished, but completed by two guys in 1988. It started as a draft version of the overture to From the House of the Dead. It's a short 12 minute long one movement piece. 

It's really interesting and well worth a listen. Parts remind me one of his string quartets and Sinfonietta. I mean to say there are fragments of motives that remind me it's written by Janacek. There are many tempo changes and mood changes in the twelve minutes. He fits a lot of music, motives and emotions into the twelve minutes. 

From the liner notes "the concerto could be a musing on death and the afterlife by the seventy two year old composer, shaken by his experiences in the big metropolis of London (from where he had just returned) in the fraught atmosphere of the General Strike in which a striker had lost his life"

I listened to James Ehnes conducted by Edward Gardiner and the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## juliante

Wow!!!! I have just listened in peace to the Agnus Dei from Joasquin's missa pangue lingua. If I believed in angels THAT is definitely what they would sound like. That's got to be one of the most sublime 6 minutes in music, seriously. All from just 4 voices too.


----------



## Bachiana

juliante said:


> Wow!!!! I have just listened in peace to the Agnus Dei from Joasquin's missa pangue lingua. If I believed in angels THAT is definitely what they would sound like. That's got to be one of the most sublime 6 minutes in music, seriously. All from just 4 voices too.


I totally agree with you, Juliante. I have another six minutes in heaven for you: Josquin's Agnus Dei from his Missa L'homme armé sexti toni, sung by the Tallis Scholars. At the end you'll be silent for at least half an hour.


----------



## hpowders

All three Brahms Piano Trios. These are Brahms compositions with the inspiration on "max"!

Amazing works that completely blow me away every time!


----------



## Pugg

Bidu Sayão - Bachiana nº 5 - Cantilena

Villa-Lobos.


----------



## juliante

Bachiana said:


> I totally agree with you, Juliante. I have another six minutes in heaven for you: Josquin's Agnus Dei from his Missa L'homme armé sexti toni, sung by the Tallis Scholars. At the end you'll be silent for at least half an hour.


Thanks I'll get it. It's the Tallis scholars I have doing pangue lingua. Wonderful.


----------



## Tristan

I'm long familiar with Duruflé's Requiem, but I just recently obtained the Robert Shaw recording and they really nailed it. The climax in the Sanctus (the _Hosanna in excelsis_) has to be the most explosive classical climax I know and I've never heard it done better than on this recording. It's mind-blasting. lol


----------



## tdc

The stars aligned last night and (although I always enjoy these works anyway) I was really blown away (transcendental moment) by Ravel's Sad Birds and Valley of the Bells from _Miroirs_. Soon I want to attempt to learn the latter piece.

All the movements of _Miroirs_ have blown me away at one time or another except Night Moths. (Don't know why).


----------



## JosefinaHW

Endless Schubert....

Schubert, _Du bist di Ruh_, Christian Gerhaher, Gerold Huber






Matthias Goerne, Helmut Deutch






Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## JosefinaHW

Monteverdi, _Orfeo_, "Possente Spirto" Nicolas Achten, Scherzi Musicali


----------



## Avey

I let the Seattle King FM online station play in the background at work, and I typically split between standard public broadcast and the online-only Symphonic channel. Today, I went with "Second Inversion," which largely showcases contemporary and avant-garde(ish) works. Lesser known stuff definitely.

And so, later in the day something just rolls along for 15 minutes or so, and totally blows me away (thus befitting here) as it comes to the finish:

*Mason Bates*, *Sea Blue Circuitry*

WOAH EXCUSE ME!


----------



## hpowders

The Liszt Sonata in B minor as played by Stephen Hough.


----------



## jdec

hpowders said:


> The Liszt Sonata in B minor as played by Stephen Hough.


Glad to see you are finally enjoying Liszt. More to come


----------



## hpowders

jdec said:


> Glad to see you are finally enjoying Liszt. More to come


Thanks. I knew this piece well as a kid. Haven't listened to it for "a while".


----------



## Pugg

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition* / Wiener Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel

Never been a die hard Dudamel fan, this one is very good though !


----------



## hpowders

Thanks to poster Bettina, I now have Stephen Hough playing the Liszt Sonata in B minor.

While that performance did indeed blow me away, cautiously, there are two smaller works by Liszt that I had never heard before that made me sit up and take notice:

Polonaise mélancolique in C minor

Ballade No. 2 in B minor

Both of these are very fine indeed!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JosefinaHW said:


> Endless Schubert....
> 
> Schubert, _Du bist di Ruh_, Christian Gerhaher, Gerold Huber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthias Goerne, Helmut Deutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau


That one blows me away almost literally - when I listen to it, I want to turn into a fleshless sound and soar up in the air.

And the last piece that made a profound impression on me was the 1955 recording of Wagner's Siegfried from Bayreuth, with Joseph Keilberth. The orchestra, the singing, the sheer concentrated energy and mastery of it all... In fact, after I listened to it, I felt so electrified I put on running shoes and went for a jog around the neighborhood - at 4.30 in the morning, before I could fall asleep. It is one of those cases where I aske myself: "Where the hell have you been before, not knowing that such beauty exists?!"


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> That one blows me away almost literally - when I listen to it, I want to turn into a fleshless sound and soar up in the air.
> 
> And the last piece that made a profound impression on me was the 1955 recording of Wagner's Siegfried from Bayreuth, with Joseph Keilberth. The orchestra, the singing, the sheer concentrated energy and mastery of it all... In fact, after I listened to it, I felt so electrified I put on running shoes and went for a jog around the neighborhood - at 4.30 in the morning, before I could fall asleep. It is one of those cases where I aske myself: "Where the hell have you been before, not knowing that such beauty exists?!"


So you had to run around the block in order to get rid of your demons ?


----------



## DeepR

hpowders said:


> The Liszt Sonata in B minor as played by Stephen Hough.


Here's my recommendation from the same composer and pianist: Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> So you had to run around the block in order to get rid of your demons ?


Demons? I have never had the honor of meeting these boys. But my gods are always with me


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Demons? I have never had the honor of meeting these boys. But my gods are always with me


post deleted sorry.


----------



## hpowders

jdec said:


> Glad to see you are finally enjoying Liszt. More to come


I wouldn't call it enjoying Liszt; more like cautious respect...because I've been burned by Liszt before and the bruise has never completely healed. I will never leave myself that vulnerable ever again.

So, more like a 15 mile per hour breeze....rather than being completely blown over as in a hurricane.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> I wouldn't call it enjoying Liszt; more like cautious respect.


Well, in that case, then I'm glad that you're cautiously respecting Liszt! You might never become a full-blown Lisztomaniac like me, but you're making progress.


----------



## EnescuCvartet

Most recently the last three piano sonatas of Schubert. I was really surprised how much deeper they were than his earlier efforts in same form. 

I'm also a fan of the first Brahms string quintet. Have you listened to the rest of his chamber works? His second string quintet is among my favorites, Op. 111


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Well, in that case, then I'm glad that you're cautiously respecting Liszt! You might never become a full-blown Lisztomaniac like me, but you're making progress.


If not for you, I wouldn't have ordered the CD. I've been burned by Liszt before and I never forget things like that.

What bothers me about Liszt's music is the same thing that annoys me about Chopin's, too many superficial flourishes that seem to only be there to show off the pianist's technique. I need a little more "main line" and less superficial nonsense. Not any reflection on you...just the music as I hear it.

You remain on my "A Liszt". But I have a feeling which "Liszt" you now have me on! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Well, in that case, then I'm glad that you're cautiously respecting Liszt! You might never become a full-blown Lisztomaniac like me, but you're making progress.


 I trust your judgment and if you ever recommend me another Liszt CD to listen to, I will be happy to listen to it.


----------



## hpowders

EnescuCvartet said:


> Most recently the last three piano sonatas of Schubert. I was really surprised how much deeper they were than his earlier efforts in same form.
> 
> I'm also a fan of the first Brahms string quintet. Have you listened to the rest of his chamber works? His second string quintet is among my favorites, Op. 111


Yes! And how about the rollicking coda of the last movement of that second string quintet in G Major? They should put that one on Dancing With The Stars!!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> If not for you, I wouldn't have ordered the CD. I've been burned by Liszt before and I never forget things like that.
> 
> What bothers me about Liszt's music is the same thing that annoys me about Chopin's, too many superficial flourishes that seem to only be there to show off the pianist's technique. I need a little more "main line" and less superficial nonsense. Not any reflection on you...just the music as I hear it.
> 
> You remain on my "A Liszt".


I completely understand your point of view. Actually, I think that some of Liszt's works appeal mainly to pianists. Since piano isn't your instrument, I can see why you wouldn't enjoy Liszt's flashier moments (and he has a lot of them!) 

Speaking for myself, as a pianist, I find that Liszt's virtuosic passages grab me because I like hearing the range of things that the instrument (and the performer) can do. If I didn't play the piano, I probably wouldn't be as fascinated with Liszt's exploration of keyboard techniques.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I completely understand your point of view. Actually, I think that some of Liszt's works appeal mainly to pianists. Since piano isn't your instrument, I can see why you wouldn't enjoy Liszt's flashier moments (and he has a lot of them!)
> 
> Speaking for myself, as a pianist, I find that Liszt's virtuosic passages grab me because I like hearing the range of things that the instrument (and the performer) can do. If I didn't play the piano, I probably wouldn't be as fascinated with Liszt's exploration of keyboard techniques.


Yes. The piano isn't my instrument.

I do like the Ballade No. 2, so I'm cautiously optimistic. As a matter of fact, I can't get the opening "buzzing bees" of that Ballade out of my head. It's not the way I planned to spend Saturday evening.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* Death And The Maiden.
Pavel Haas Quartet.

Most stunning!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Well, in that case, then I'm glad that you're cautiously respecting Liszt! You might never become a full-blown Lisztomaniac like me, but you're making progress.


After listening some more to the Liszt Sonata, which I am very familiar with and the Ballade No. 2 which I am not, I must say, the breeze has picked up to a rather strong 35 mph. I can't imagine better performances of these two works; faster, no doubt, but not better.

Always glad after so many years of listening to discover a masterpiece I'm not familiar with and the striking Ballade No. 2 is certainly that. A terrific work!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Just discovered the "Austriana" of Manuel de Falla - so beautifully haunting and gentle! (the 5th song in this collection)


----------



## Pugg

Staying with de Falla:





Teresa Berganza/ Falla : Siete canciones populares españolas


----------



## juliante

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Schubert:* Death And The Maiden.
> Pavel Haas Quartet.
> 
> Most stunning!


i

So I must add ANOTHER Death and the Maiden to my collection.... ho hum such are the chores one must undertake


----------



## Pugg

juliante said:


> i
> 
> So I must add ANOTHER Death and the Maiden to my collection.... ho hum such are the chores one must undertake


I am not saying you must, but this one is out of this world .
.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Three Piano Trios performed by the Shaham, Erez, Wallfisch Trio. (Hagai Shaham, violin, Arnon Erez, piano and Raphael Wallfisch, cello).

Three world class virtuosos blending beautifully together with intensity and passion.
(Yes, this is THE famous world-class cellist Raphael Wallfisch.)

I was planning to play only the C minor Trio, but I was so mesmerized by the playing of these magnificent musicians, I played the other two trios as well. All three at one sitting.

This one goes right to the top of my list of greatest Brahms performances I have ever had the privilege of experiencing.


----------



## Blancrocher

^^^ How's the Double Concerto?


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> ^^^ How's the Double Concerto?


I didn't have time. Tomorrow, I will let you know.


----------



## Five and Dime

I bought this album in October of 2010. I knew immediately then it was special. And it has blown me away every time I have listened to it since then.









Chants Juifs
Sonia Wieder-Atherton
naive


----------



## Pugg

Andras Schiff early recordings.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> ^^^ How's the Double Concerto?


Listened to the Double Concerto. It's a very fine performance.

The entire set was recommended on a Fanfare reviewer's "Want List for 2016" and while I've had my issues with this particular critic, this time he scored a bullseye.

Wonderful Brahms performances!


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Trio No. 1 in B Major, original version played by the Trio Testore.

Fascinating look into a genius composer's workshop; how so many of his ideas from 1854 remained later in his revision of 1889 and how much found the cutting room floor.

This is a gigantic work, taking a total playing time of 49 minutes with first movement exposition repeat, the exposition itself being 5':45" long.

A rare thrill to look inside the mind of a genius and his initial impression of his first piano trio.

Thank the Lord, Brahms didn't burn it, otherwise we wouldn't have had the great revision from 1889.


----------



## Pugg

Wonderful box from the Panocha Quartet , playing Schubert


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> That one blows me away almost literally - when I listen to it, I want to turn into a fleshless sound and soar up in the air.
> 
> And the last piece that made a profound impression on me was the 1955 recording of Wagner's Siegfried from Bayreuth, with Joseph Keilberth. The orchestra, the singing, the sheer concentrated energy and mastery of it all... In fact, after I listened to it, I felt so electrified I put on running shoes and went for a jog around the neighborhood - at 4.30 in the morning, before I could fall asleep. It is one of those cases where I aske myself: "*Where the hell have you been before, not knowing that such beauty exists?!"*


This is exactly how I feel about Schubert's lieder! I am so incredibly PRIVILEGED to be living at this time when two master singers are alive and performing these pieces and to have available all the recordings of the third of the trinity: DFD, Goerne and Gerhaher!

I have not heard that performance of _Siegfried_ yet. Tried _Parsifal_ for the first time--temporarily put that aside--character of Kundry angers me greatly and "gets in the way" of the whole thing. Currently listening to the latest Goerne performance of _Das Rheingold._


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Yes, I fully agree! And what do you think of Ian Bostridge? I like his recordings of Schubert's lieder very much as well. Is that Mattias Goerne in your avatar, by the way? As concerns Gerhaher, I have never heard him as yet, but you are the second TC member who has a high opinion of him, so I think I do need to hear him as well. 

Now, may I ask what it is exactly about Kundry that makes you angry?


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ Yes, I fully agree! And what do you think of Ian Bostridge? I like his recordings of Schubert's lieder very much as well. Is that Mattias Goerne in your avatar, by the way? As concerns Gerhaher, I have never heard him as yet, but you are the second TC member who has a high opinion of him, so I think I do need to hear him as well.
> 
> Now, may I ask what it is exactly about Kundry that makes you angry?


Just a little bit of background.... My intense love of Schubert's vocal music is very recent and began with an "almost" live performance of Matthias Goerne and the Berlin Philharmonic on October 1, 2016: I subscribe to the BP's Digital Concert Hall. The combination of the elegance of the DCH's interface; Goerne's powerful stage presence; the depth and power of his voice, the superb quality of the sound just captivated me. After that concert I began searching for everything he has ever recorded.

My favorite voice has always been the baritone, so as I was searching on YouTube and Amazon Music Unlimited for Goerne and Schubert, Christian Gerhaher's name also appeared frequently as another baritone singing Schubert and I already knew that DFD was famous for his recordings/performances of the song cycles. Yes, I saw Bostridge's name appear several times and I listened to one but I am not really interested in tenors or at least tenor's performing Schubert at the moment. (My favorite tenor at the moment is Mark Padmore and that is a result of watching him perform at length with the BP. I also discovered Gerhaher for the first time in his performances with the BP.) 

My issue with Kundry I will address later, probably in the Wagner Newbie thread.

A question for you in the meantime, your Berlin post confused me.... you are German, correct? I am curious because I would eventually like to discuss K A Hartmann's _Gesangzene of Sodom and Gomorrah w_ith someone very familiar with his history, politics and music. I would imagine a German would be the best person. .... I don't have a fixed schedule at the moment, so until some time later...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ You are the fifth person who has asked me that question within the last few weeks. I guess I have succeeded in confusing a lot of people. I am expecting the end of all confusion soon, but in the meantime I will write you a PM.

Matthias Goerne has a very nice baritone indeed. He has recorded quite a lof of Schubert's lieder. But DFD remains my absolute favorite 

I will be looking forward to reading your thoughts on Kundry. Posts like that usually generate some lively discussion.


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ You are the fifth person who has asked me that question within the last few weeks. I guess I have succeeded in confusing a lot of people. I am expecting the end of all confusion soon, but in the meantime I will write you a PM.
> 
> Matthias Goerne has a very nice baritone indeed. He has recorded quite a lof of Schubert's lieder. But DFD remains my absolute favorite
> 
> I will be looking forward to reading your thoughts on Kundry. Posts like that usually generate some lively discussion.


I might just tell u my current thoughts about Kundry in a PM. More important... my avatar is the conductor Andris Nelsons-will tell u more about that later. 'Am very tempted to change it to Matthias but I am too loyal.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

JosefinaHW said:


> I am curious because I would eventually like to discuss K A Hartmann's _Gesangzene of Sodom and Gomorrah w_ith someone very familiar with his history, politics and music. I would imagine a German would be the best person. .... I don't have a fixed schedule at the moment, so until some time later...


I have listened to that piece just now and found the text to it. Well, if you are interested in my humble opinion, it did not blow me away, even with DFD singing. The music is a little too avantgarde for my taste - but that is just me. And as regards the text - well, the basic message of it is: "You have it all, and you are all going to die!"

_Es ist ein Ende der Welt!
Das Traurigste von allen…_

This is the end of the world!
The saddest one of all...

It would be more understandable if this was composed during the Third Reich, but this is the beginning of the 1960es. Guess what - we have not perished as yet, in spite of all the prophets of doom and gloom.

There was a member on the forum called Brotagonist, who would fulfill your requirements better: he is an ethnic German and has better ears for modern music than I do. But he has not appeared here for a long time.


----------



## Guest

post deleted,wrong thread


----------



## Bachiana

I did it again: listening to the interpretation of Il Tramonto of Ottorino Respighi with the unforgettable Anne Sofie von Otter and the Brodsky Quartet. And I was blown away again, especially by the end. 
A few years ago, I bought this CD that was recommended to me by a friend of mine. I listened and.. again. And again and again. What a marvelous piece. Thank you, repeat button!


----------



## Bachiana

SiegendesLicht said:


> That one blows me away almost literally - when I listen to it, I want to turn into a fleshless sound and soar up in the air.
> 
> And the last piece that made a profound impression on me was the 1955 recording of Wagner's Siegfried from Bayreuth, with Joseph Keilberth. The orchestra, the singing, the sheer concentrated energy and mastery of it all... In fact, after I listened to it, I felt so electrified I put on running shoes and went for a jog around the neighborhood - at 4.30 in the morning, before I could fall asleep. It is one of those cases where I aske myself: "Where the hell have you been before, not knowing that such beauty exists?!"


Absolutely devastating. I am a great admirer of Matthias Goerne and thanks to him, Helmut Deutsch and Eric Schneider I made a new discovery recently. It's one of those less known Lieder of Franz Schubert: Abendbilder. Why in heaven's name is it less known??






A second choise would be this, sung by Elly Ameling:


----------



## Art Rock

Debussy's Fantaisie for piano and orchestra. It's been probably 20 years or so since I last heard it, what a great piece it is!


----------



## Bachiana

A composition from 1999: "Five Images after Sappho" from Esa-Pekka Salonen, who is not only a great conductor, but also an interesting composer. Beautiful singing by Dawn Upshaw. Some of the five songs blew me away. On the same CD you'll find the LA Varations )1997) for orchestra and Mania for cello and orchestra (2001-01), which is even more interesting than the other compositions, I think. Call it postmodern classical music.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Three Piano Trios
Trio Shaham

I'm a very picky listener, easily finding fault, but from first note to last, I had nothing to complain about.

Perfect tempos; perfect intonation; terrific blending.

Blown away.....AGAIN!!!!


----------



## tobaccoleafpie

Boccherini Cello Concerto in B flat in original form, cadenzas by Maurice Gendron, played by Xavier Phillips.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## starthrower

From the Brilliant Classics set I just picked up.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms' String Sextet No. 2 as performed by Hausmusik London.


----------



## Pugg

Daniil Trifonov - No. 4 Mazeppa (Presto)


----------



## Blancrocher

Malcolm Arnold - Symphony #4

what a stunning work


----------



## Pugg

Special performance: 
Pachelbel Canon - Boston Pops Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

Rodion Shchedrin, Piano Concerto #2

Infectious work, beginning with 12-tone experimental stuff and concluding with jazz. I've listened to it several times--can't wait to explore Shchedrin's other concertos.

*p.s.* I see it's included on a cd with Marc-André Hamelin playing Shosty's 2 piano concertos--I think that's a must-buy for me.


----------



## Pugg

George Enescu：Rumanian Rhapsody No. 1


----------



## hpowders

All the operas by Verdi, beginning with Rigoletto and ending with Falstaff and Otello.


----------



## Five and Dime

Concerto for Birds & Orchestra, Op. 61 "Cantus Arcticus"
Rautavaara, Einojuhani
1972

from: Suomi - Finland 100 / Ondine









The work is just what its title says it is.

And it's great!


----------



## Skilmarilion




----------



## Five and Dime

Ooops - please delete.


----------



## TwoPhotons

*Glazunov *- Oriental Rhapsody


----------



## hpowders

The windmill scene from Don Quixote by R. Strauss. Blew me away.


----------



## calvinpv

I've always appreciated Boulez's music since first hearing it, but Répons has brought my appreciation to another level. Some of the most elegant, refined music out there:


----------



## Bettina

Beethoven's transcription of his Second Symphony for piano trio. A brilliant transcription! (Of course, what else would one expect from Beethoven?)

The whole thing flows along so beautifully and naturally--one would never guess that the work had originally been written for orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

Beethoven's opinion was that among the works of the great composers (and he included himself of course) only the composer could do an adequate transcription. He may have been correct. 

At the end of his life, he rejected the piano 4-hand transcription of his Grosse Fuge that the publisher had asked another to prepare and sat down, grumbling no doubt, to do it himself.


----------



## Pugg

*Franz Liszt: Totentanz - György Cziffra *


----------



## David OByrne

calvinpv said:


> I've always appreciated Boulez's music since first hearing it, but Répons has brought my appreciation to another level. Some of the most elegant, refined music out there:


Never heard of Pierre Boulez before but I just heard that, I'm completely taken back. I've never heard music like this before, it's like another world of emotional and divine music expression.  Thank you so much, I'm really grateful to hear this.

Being introduced to Edgar Varese and Pierre Boulez have been such blessings from Talk Classical, thank you


----------



## calvinpv

David OByrne said:


> Never heard of Pierre Boulez before but I just heard that, I'm completely taken back. I've never heard music like this before, it's like another world of emotional and divine music expression.  Thank you so much, I'm really grateful to hear this.
> 
> Being introduced to Edgar Varese and Pierre Boulez have been such blessings from Talk Classical, thank you


Glad you enjoy. If you're interested, Boulez's so-called 'big' works would be Répons, as well as Le marteau sans maître, Pli selon pli, and the 2nd piano sonata. I regularly listen to Le marteau; as for the latter two, they're very good, but you definitely got to be in the right head space for them.

Some other works that I personally like are: his Sonatine pour flûte et piano, Dialogue de l'ombre double, and Anthèmes II. I'm not as familiar with his middle period works (his stuff from the 60s and 70s) but I'd imagine it's also great.

Boulez's music actually reminds me of Stravinsky's comment to Ravel about being a great "Swiss watchmaker." In Boulez's music, nothing feels out of place, every musical decision has a purpose, there's no showmanship for its own sake, etc. In fact, like Ravel, Boulez's total number of works is relatively small and both constantly reexamined what they published (a good amount of Ravel's music are rearrangements of earlier pieces; in a similar vein, many of Boulez's pieces underwent many revisions and expansions).


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bellini, _Norma_ "Casta Diva", Renee Fleming


----------



## Pugg

Debussy: Clair de Lune ~　Pascal Rogé


----------



## hpowders

String Sextet No. 2 in G Major by Brahms as played by Hausmusik London.

Wow!


----------



## Pugg

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
"Fantasia Corale per pianoforte, coro e orchestra" op.80
Evgeny Kissin, pianoforte


----------



## hpowders

The Two Brahms String Sextets as performed so beautifully by Hausmusik London.


----------



## Pugg

Sergei Nakariakov - Andante Cantabile in D


----------



## juliante

hpowders said:


> View attachment 91553
> 
> 
> The Two Brahms String Sextets as performed so beautifully by Hausmusik London.


Thanks, I'll have to check this out. At present I am always totally enraptured by no 2 and left cold by no 1. But I have not heard hausmusik do either and keep hearing them mentioned for these pieces.


----------



## hpowders

juliante said:


> Thanks, I'll have to check this out. At present I am always totally enraptured by no 2 and left cold by no 1. But I have not heard hausmusik do either and keep hearing them mentioned for these pieces.


Check Hausmusik London out if you can. Terrific in the Second String Sextet.


----------



## Armanvd

Ludwig Van Beethoven - Grosse Fuge
Lasalle Quartet


----------



## chalkpie

Debussy - Images Books I and II
Marc-Andre Hamelin (Hyperion) AND Georges Pludermacher (Harmonia Mundi France)

Can't tell you how many times I've played this piece over the past two or so weeks. Both of these recordings are magnificent imo. Its a real shame the Pludermacher disc is OOP, as its wonderful. I have to settle for Spotify for now.


----------



## David OByrne

calvinpv said:


> Glad you enjoy. If you're interested, Boulez's so-called 'big' works would be Répons, as well as Le marteau sans maître, Pli selon pli, and the 2nd piano sonata. I regularly listen to Le marteau; as for the latter two, they're very good, but you definitely got to be in the right head space for them.
> 
> Some other works that I personally like are: his Sonatine pour flûte et piano, Dialogue de l'ombre double, and Anthèmes II. I'm not as familiar with his middle period works (his stuff from the 60s and 70s) but I'd imagine it's also great.
> 
> Boulez's music actually reminds me of Stravinsky's comment to Ravel about being a great "Swiss watchmaker." In Boulez's music, nothing feels out of place, every musical decision has a purpose, there's no showmanship for its own sake, etc. In fact, like Ravel, Boulez's total number of works is relatively small and both constantly reexamined what they published (a good amount of Ravel's music are rearrangements of earlier pieces; in a similar vein, many of Boulez's pieces underwent many revisions and expansions).


Thank you so much for introducing me, I will listen to all of them gratefully. I listened to Repons again yesterday and apart from Amériques by Edgard Varese. It may just be the coolest thing I've heard in the whole classical genre. I know I'm new to this kind of music but it feels like I've reached the greatest group of classical composers already 

I love Stravinsky too, he's very exciting


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach*: _'Wo gehst du hin', BWV 166 _

from this recording:


----------



## Pugg

Van Cliburn Plays Hungarian Rhapsody No.12 
Bad sound but stunning playing.


----------



## Marinera

Andolink said:


> *J. S. Bach*: _'Wo gehst du hin', BWV 166 _
> 
> from this recording:


Wikipedia states


> The question "Where do you go?", comes from a particular context (John 16:5: "but now I am going to him who sent me. None of you asks me, 'Where are you going?'").
> Thought this is German 'Quo vadis?' episode between st Peter and Jesus reference initially. It's good there are sites like Wikipedia to clear that up.


----------



## gardibolt

It's taken me a very long time to start to fathom Bruckner at all, but his Third Symphony (1878 version) as played by Asahina, especially the Scherzo, is exquisite.


----------



## hpowders

The Two Brahms String Sextets as performed by The Nash Ensemble.

An intelligent, civil conversation among six great string instrumentalists.

I am very difficult to satisfy, but you can take this one to the bank.

The greatest Brahms string chamber ensemble disc I have ever experienced.

Blown away by a gale-force wind!!!


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms Sonatas for clarinet and piano. Amazing!


----------



## sbmonty

hpowders said:


> View attachment 91699
> 
> 
> The Two Brahms String Sextets as performed by The Nash Ensemble.
> 
> An intelligent, civil conversation among six great string instrumentalists.
> 
> I am very difficult to satisfy, but you can take this one to the bank.
> 
> The greatest Brahms string chamber ensemble disc I have ever experienced.
> 
> Blown away by a gale-force wind!!!


Excellent. I was looking for a recommendation on these works. Thank you.


----------



## hpowders

sbmonty said:


> Excellent. I was looking for a recommendation on these works. Thank you.


You're welcome. The Nash Ensemble is terrific in this music.


----------



## Bettina

Glenn Gould playing Brahms Intermezzo Op. 117 No. 3. Brilliant interpretation! Where has this been all my life? Gould's awareness of counterpoint, and sense of rubato, serve him well in this repertoire. His phrasing sounds clear and natural--it fits the gestures and harmonies quite nicely.


----------



## hpowders

^^Very nice! Beautiful performance. Yes. A poetic sense of rubato. Brahms puts me in a trance. I relate to his music like no other composer.


----------



## Pugg

Geza Anda "Partita BWV 826" J.S. Bach


----------



## MadMusicist

Sometimes it's the quiet winds that blow me away. Or more like I drift with them.


----------



## juliante

hpowders said:


> View attachment 91699
> 
> 
> The Two Brahms String Sextets as performed by The Nash Ensemble.
> 
> An intelligent, civil conversation among six great string instrumentalists.
> 
> I am very difficult to satisfy, but you can take this one to the bank.
> 
> The greatest Brahms string chamber ensemble disc I have ever experienced.
> 
> Blown away by a gale-force wind!!!


Preferred to the hausmusik recording then...?


----------



## helenora

Don Quixote Strauss. amazing! typical Strauss


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Geza Anda "Partita BWV 826" J.S. Bach


magnificent ! Organ-like style.


----------



## hpowders

juliante said:


> Preferred to the hausmusik recording then...?


They are both excellent, but Hausmusik London plays with historical instruments from the time of Brahms.

The Nash Ensemble plays with completely modern instruments, producing a brighter sound.

I would go with the Nash Ensemble for the beautiful tonal integration they achieve-a beautiful, warm sound.

You may find the HIP Hausmusik London a bit dull sounding in comparison.

Both groups are fantastic, interpretation-wise.


----------



## Pugg

Geza Anda - Liszt Sonata in B minor


----------



## lluissineu

Blancrocher said:


> Rodion Shchedrin, Piano Concerto #2
> 
> Infectious work, beginning with 12-tone experimental stuff and concluding with jazz. I've listened to it several times--can't wait to explore Shchedrin's other concertos.
> 
> *p.s.* I see it's included on a cd with Marc-André Hamelin playing Shosty's 2 piano concertos--I think that's a must-buy for me.


Thank you Blancrocher. Really amazing.

From The posts i've learnt a pair of things:

1- this concert, wonderful in my opinion.

2-The English expression ' blow sb away' (Hpowders uses it). Take into account that we, whose mother tongue is not English, are in real advantage, cause we learn English (a language I love) while talking about music.

3-Shchedrin was married to Maya Plisetskaya, The famous ballet dancer.

You learn sth new everyday.


----------



## Nevum

Jennifer Higdon....wow...


----------



## Pugg

Rafal Blechacz - Chopin Scherzo N°4 in E major, Op.54


----------



## Pugg

Noches en los jardines de España


----------



## Tristan

Andreas Scholl's performance of Handel's _Ombra mai fu_. It's after listening to recordings like that that I can't imagine how some people claim to not like Baroque music


----------



## Pugg

Tristan said:


> Andreas Scholl's performance of Handel's _Ombra mai fu_. It's after listening to recordings like that that I can't imagine how some people claim to not like Baroque music


So many people here so many tastes..... perhaps.


----------



## tdc

J.S. Bach - English Suites

Alan Curtis harpsichord





I really like this performer's approach to Bach.


----------



## hpowders

Once again the Schoenberg Piano Concerto, so hauntingly beautiful and colorful, completely blew my mind this afternoon.


----------



## Pugg

Gabriel Fauré: Adieu (Gérard Souzay)


----------



## Judith

Martinu Sonata for Cello & Piano no 1.

Heard it the other day on Radio 3 after the live performance of Dvorak Cello Concerto in the interval.

Loved it. Thought it had a "Shostakovich feel" to it.

Needless to say, ordered it performed by Steven Isserlis and Olli Mustenon.


----------



## calvinpv

Scelsi never ceases to amaze:


----------



## Heliogabo

I've heard on the radio the clarinet sonata wrote by Saint-Saens. Beautiful! Amazing discovering


----------



## yetti66

Schnittke's 3rd symphony - not previously a fan or familiar with his music. My jaw dropped to the floor


----------



## Pugg

Claudio Arrau & Juilliard Quartet, Schubert "Trout" Piano and Strings Quintet in A D. 667 
For Schubert's birthday .


----------



## Pugg

Brahms : Serenade No. 2 in A Major, Op. 16 / Istvan Kertesz & London Symphony Orchestra 1967


----------



## lluissineu

My choice Is The first serenade, I like The second though


----------



## Pugg

Dvorak Serenade in E major Op.22, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Bettina




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Dvorak - Mazurek for violin and orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

W. A. Mozart - KV 623 - Freimaurerkantate in C major


----------



## Donata

Rachmaninoff's _The Isle of the Dead_, Op. 29 . Awesome!


----------



## Dedalus

Schumann's 2nd symphony!!! So I've actually listened to several other pieces from Schumann such as his Piano Concerto, Carnaval, and for some reason his third and fourth symphonies (not the 2nd yet) and my overall impression was "meh". I don't know why I never checked out the 2nd but I finally did and loved it! Am I just projecting what I know of his biography when I think there is a touch of madness in some parts? Regardless of that, I really enjoy it. It has made me want to re-explore all the other pieces I've heard and examine them a bit closer.


----------



## Pugg

Barber; Knoxville summer 1915
Eleanor Steber


----------



## jailhouse

Scriabin in general, especially Le Poeme de l'extase

glad i started listening to him


----------



## Armanvd

Finally I'm Falling In Love With Bach.


----------



## brianvds

Haydn's baryton trios. They're all on YouTube, and they're a delight to behold.


----------



## starthrower

Saariaho - Du Cristal, and Grammaire des reves


----------



## Janspe

starthrower said:


> Saariaho ... Grammaire des reves


A worthy piece indeed. I've only heard it once, but it made a really strong impression. Maybe it's time to revisit it...


----------



## starthrower

Janspe said:


> A worthy piece indeed. I've only heard it once, but it made a really strong impression. Maybe it's time to revisit it...


The entire first disc in the Ondine orchestral set blows my mind! And for another innovative work for weird vocals and orchestra, try Circle Map, which is on YouTube, and can be found on the Horizon 5 CD by Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## deprofundis

Jacquet de Berchem aka Jacob van Berchem : allelouia

it's very ..well...:angel:


----------



## beetzart

Schubert's 14th String Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

Rossini : Stabat Mater


----------



## Schumanniac

Today my fellow afficianados, is the day of DAYS!

*SWR's recording of the Eroica dawned on me *(15:16 minutes funeral march, album "99 darkest pieces of classical music" or "99 most essential beethoven masterpieces", cant find conductor, help?)

I am paralyzed. I am on my knees alone, shouting YES! YES! in a voice gone hoarse without exaggerating. You must, simply must hear the funeral march, though the rest is no slouch, do not mistake me. What a freaking masterpiece. What a revelation. And this comes from someone who swears by furtwangler's legendary '44 cycle. This is the finest orchestrating i ever heard. This is Beethoven. This is the distilled essence of who i percieve him to be. This could run in the background of my mind for the rest of my life and what a life that would be, an endless parade of misery aside. Goodbye for a weeks time, family and friends, you'll miss me but i will not spare you a thought. Words cannot convey you the level of my astonishment. God! Damn!


----------



## bharbeke

I love your enthusiasm, Schumanniac! Woldemar Nelsson is the conductor of the SWR Symphony Orchestra for that symphony per Amazon's listing.


----------



## Schumanniac

bharbeke said:


> I love your enthusiasm, Schumanniac! Woldemar Nelsson is the conductor of the SWR Symphony Orchestra for that symphony per Amazon's listing.


You, sir/m'lady, are a god sent. Thank you  Been a long time since music hit me this hard.


----------



## Janspe

Prokofiev's second piano concerto. Definitely not a new piece to me - I must've heard it like a hundred times - but yesterday I heard it live for the first time and it was absolutely breathtaking. The piece is so wild, but also very lyrical - at times the performance made me really uncomfortable, which is what I hoped for, but then again there were moments that moved me deeply. I love this piece so much, and hearing it live enriched my impressions of it so much, I can't describe it.


----------



## Pugg

Walter Gieseking plays Ravel Sonatine (rec. 1956)


----------



## micro

Bedřich Smetana - Piano Trio, the 2nd movement is charming


----------



## musicrom

The latest 3 pieces that particularly caught my attention were:

Atterberg - Symphony No. 4
Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra
Schumann - Waldszenen


----------



## Pugg

Heroic polonaise Rafal Blechacz .

Why are my hands not the same as his....


----------



## micro

I admit it, it gets better every time, I remember when I first listened to it I really hated it


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


>


Bettina pointed me this way.


----------



## Art Rock

Michael Daugherty's Mount Rushmore.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Pieces that blew me away recently: Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture.

I was standing in front of the cannons.


----------



## Pugg

SimonTemplar said:


> Pieces that blew me away recently: Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture.
> 
> I was standing in front of the cannons.


But you jumped aside in time I see.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Pugg said:


> But you jumped aside in time I see.


I was completely shattered.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

An a-capella choral lied by Arnold Schoenberg:






There is something about it that is best described by the words "noble simplicity".


----------



## Pugg

JOHN LILL plays BRAHMS Paganini Variations COMPLETE (1970)


----------



## malvinrisan

Wagner's Overture to Die Meistersinger. Fantastic piece. Can't wait to listen to the whole opera live in march for the first time.


----------



## Pugg

malvinrisan said:


> Wagner's Overture to Die Meistersinger. Fantastic piece. Can't wait to listen to the whole opera live in march for the first time.


Great suggestion, welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

malvinrisan said:


> Wagner's Overture to Die Meistersinger. Fantastic piece. Can't wait to listen to the whole opera live in march for the first time.


It is a fantastic opera - and just about the most joyful prelude in the world. Enjoy your listening!


----------



## hpowders

The great mid-20th century American composer, Vincent Persichetti wrote 12 wonderful piano sonatas which deserve to be played more often at recitals.


----------



## chromatic owl

Prokofiev's sonata for two violins. It is the greatest solo violin composition I have encountered since Bach's Partitas. The sublime two-part counterpuntal writing is indeed mind-blowing.  I never get tired of it!


----------



## Bettina

chromatic owl said:


> Prokofiev's sonata for two violins. It is the greatest solo violin composition I have encountered since Bach's Partitas. The sublime two-part counterpuntal writing is indeed mind-blowing.  I never get tired of it!


Have you heard Ravel's sonata for violin and cello? Based on what you've written here, I think you might enjoy it. Its approach to imitative counterpoint and voice-leading is quite elegant.


----------



## chromatic owl

Thank you! I'll check it out.


----------



## micro

It's not new to me, I may have listened to it hundreds of times, and it still blows me away


----------



## yetti66

I think this is the 3rd time that I've posted a comment about Schnittke's 3rd symphony. However, I continue to be blown away by it and I think I listen to the 2nd movement at least once a day for a month. 

Others - Korngold Symphonic Serenade op39 and Prokofiev's 8th piano sonata.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

micro said:


> It's not new to me, I may have listened to it hundreds of times, and it still blows me away


Wow, this is great music. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sonata

Vivaldi opera has been a real treat for me lately. These two have been awesome.


----------



## Pugg

Camille Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Bassoon and Piano
With thanks and dedicated to Bettina.


----------



## Five and Dime

SiegendesLicht said:


> It is a fantastic opera - and just about the most joyful prelude in the world. Enjoy your listening!


Nice profile location and profile image! Did they build that thing just for your arrival?


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> Camille Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Bassoon and Piano
> With thanks and dedicated to Bettina.


You're welcome, and thank you for the dedication. I'm so glad that you're enjoying the piece!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Five and Dime said:


> Nice profile location and profile image! Did they build that thing just for your arrival?


I got my residence permit for Germany on the very day of the grand opening concert for this "thing". So yeah, pretty much  And I have already fallen in love with it (or rather with her - the Elphi), even before I got to attend any concerts. It is a piece that has totally blown me away, not to be off-topic, - a piece of architecture this time.


----------



## Sloe

I have the last weeks enjoyed Unsuk Chin´s clarinet concerto alot:


----------



## janxharris

Sibelius - Tapiola.


----------



## janxharris

Strauss - Thus spoke Zarathustra.


----------



## Bettina

Inspired by the harpsichord poll: William Byrd, Quadran Pavan and Galliard, from the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book.


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> Inspired by the harpsichord poll: William Byrd, Quadran Pavan and Galliard, from the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book.


Must be a omen, not available in your ( mine in this case) country.


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> Must be a omen, not available in your ( mine in this case) country.


I'm sorry that it's not available. I hope that you can find another video of it that works...it's a lovely piece and well worth hearing. In case you're interested, the complete information is: William Byrd, Quadran Pavan & Galliard in G Major. Performed by Colin Tilney, harpsichord, on a recording called "Contrapuntal Byrd."


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I'm sorry that it's not available. I hope that you can find another video of it that works...it's a lovely piece and well worth hearing. In case you're interested, the complete information is: William Byrd, Quadran Pavan & Galliard in G Major. Performed by Colin Tilney, harpsichord, on a recording called "Contrapuntal Byrd."


I will try it when in the right mood, promise.


----------



## Pugg

Scarlatti ; Sonata K.427 in G major | Florian Noack, Piano


----------



## EarthBoundRules

micro said:


> I admit it, it gets better every time, I remember when I first listened to it I really hated it


Interesting. The first time I heard this piece, I identified with it right away. But I can definitely see how it could be a grower - it's not the most accessible piece Beethoven's catalog. And I agree that it gets better with every listening.


----------



## Heliogabo

*Florent Schmitt's piano quintet*






A quite demanding and intense piece to hear, but it's worth the experience.
Composed 110 years ago, it sounds fresh to my ears. A magnificent chamber composition, and monumental:

Related: https://florentschmitt.com/2013/03/31/florent-schmitts-intense-monumental-piano-quintet-1908/


----------



## Pugg

Tamás Vásáry performs Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No. 15, Rákóczi March at Franz Liszt Academy of Music in Budapest, 1996.
Look at those hand and his technique.


----------



## Totenfeier

How in the thundering hell can it be that nobody ever told me until yesterday that there was such a thing in the world as Penderecki's _Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima_?

Holy mother of all the gods at once! Talk about a piece of music blowing one away! I gotta go raid Youtube.


----------



## Pugg

Totenfeier said:


> How in the thundering hell can it be that nobody ever told me until yesterday that there was such a thing in the world as Penderecki's _Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima_?
> 
> Holy mother of all the gods at once! Talk about a piece of music blowing one away! I gotta go raid Youtube.


Better late then never.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Totenfeier said:


> How in the thundering hell can it be that nobody ever told me until yesterday that there was such a thing in the world as Penderecki's _Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima_?
> 
> Holy mother of all the gods at once! Talk about a piece of music blowing one away! I gotta go raid Youtube.


I know that feeling very well. How on earth did I live before without piece X?!...


----------



## Smikkelbeer

Liebestraume No. 3 by Franz Liszt and Chopin's fourth Ballade
I'm wondering why I never came across these earlier


----------



## hpowders

Mendelssohn String Quartet Op. 44, No. 1 as played by the Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Sloe

Penderecki´s eight symphony:











Beautiful and Penderecki dramatic with lots of singing.


----------



## Pugg

STEFAN ASKENASE plays 8 CHOPIN NOCTURNES


----------



## Art Rock

I had never heard of this composer. I looked for him on YT because someone recommended his very personal orchestrations of the Debussy Preludes.


----------



## starthrower

The first two discs in the Saariaho orchestral box.

Lichtbogen
Du Cristal...a la fumee
Solar
Graal Theatre


----------



## mmsbls

I just heard Sorensen's Violin Concerto "Sterbende Gärten". I have not heard a lot of Sorensen, but I do like his Phantasmagoria for piano trio. The violin concerto was stunningly beautiful and compelling throughout. I listened twice and wanted to listen a third time, but I'll put that off for later.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Shostakovich Cello sonata.


----------



## Bettina

Sweelinck: Fantasia contraria in G Dorian, performed by Glenn Gould. I love his interpretation of this work..although, as I've said before, I am probably shooting myself in the HIP by admitting such a thing!


----------



## KenOC

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Shostakovich Cello sonata.


The Shostakovich Cello Sonata, written by the young and brash Dmitri, is truly excellent. An interesting point of comparison, and arguably the better work, is the much later Prokofiev Cello Sonata, written by the old and pretty much broken-down Sergei. But he still had his mojo!


----------



## janxharris

Vaughan Williams - 'The Lark Ascending'.


----------



## Pugg

Johannes Verhulst - String Quartet Op. 6, No. 2 (1839)


----------



## bharbeke

Richard Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life)

This is great from start to finish! It sounds a lot like John Williams film music, so if you like one, you will probably like the other.


----------



## JamieHoldham

A piece I can't belive I have never heard before - truly OUT OF THIS WORLD is the Praeludium to Wagner's Das Rhinegold:


----------



## janxharris

"Prelude Act I" Tristan & Isolde


----------



## Rhinotop

Braga Santos' symphonies. WOW! Why I had not heard this before? He was a real precocious genius to write melodious and energetic pieces (he wrote his first four symphonies between the ages of 23 and 26)


----------



## Pugg

Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Op. 28)


----------



## Phil loves classical

Pachelbel's Canon in D, 1 hour version.


----------



## hpowders

Domenico Scarlatti 27 Sonatas as performed on a beautiful sounding recreation by Anthony Sidey of Paris of a Ruckers-Hemsch instrument circa 1700 by the great American harpsichordist, Kenneth Weiss.

As far as I am concerned, this (on harpsichord) is the only way to listen to Scarlatti sonatas and this recording in particular completely blows me away every time I play it.

Completely delightful!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Molique:* String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 42
String Quartet in A major, Op. 44

Mannheimer String Quartet.

Now playing, stunning music.


----------



## Sandrat

Thank you for this pointer


----------



## Pugg

Sandrat said:


> Thank you for this pointer


No problem, welcome to TalkCalssical


----------



## Omicron9

The new BSO/Nelssons recording of Shostakovich 10. Yow.


----------



## lluissineu

Omicron9 said:


> The new BSO/Nelssons recording of Shostakovich 10. Yow.


Love Shostakovitch and Nelsons Is a master (despite his age)


----------



## Francis Poulenc

janxharris said:


> "Prelude Act I" Tristan & Isolde


If only I could listen to that for the first time again.


----------



## walt

Bernard Parmegiani-Pop Eclectic.


----------



## hpowders

lluissineu said:


> Love Shostakovitch and Nelsons Is a master (despite his age)


I have to splurge on one or two of these.....or maybe I should wait for the complete set to save some $$$???


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Joachim Violin Concerto in D minor as played by Rachel Barton Pine.

An unjustly neglected masterpiece full of irresistible Hungarian/Gypsy tunes.

Saturated with double and triple stops, I would think the reason for its neglect is its extreme difficulty.

One heck of a virtuoso that Joachim must have been!


----------



## Pugg

Van Cliburn, stunning playing.


----------



## Andolink

hpowders said:


> View attachment 92962
> 
> 
> Domenico Scarlatti 27 Sonatas as performed on a beautiful sounding recreation by Anthony Sidey of Paris of a Ruckers-Hemsch instrument circa 1700 by the great American harpsichordist, Kenneth Weiss.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, this (on harpsichord) is the only way to listen to Scarlatti sonatas and this recording in particular completely blows me away every time I play it.
> 
> Completely delightful!


Nice to see Kenneth Weiss getting some recognition. He's a truly outstanding harpsichordist.


----------



## hpowders

Andolink said:


> Nice to see Kenneth Weiss getting some recognition. He's a truly outstanding harpsichordist.


He plays with such a gorgeous tone. I've dubbed him the "Artur Rubinstein of the harpsichord".

I love his collection of Six Bach Keyboard Partitas and his complete Bach WTC is very fine too. He also has a very nice collection of some Scarlatti Sonatas. For the latter, he eschews most repeats, so we get 27 Sonatas on one CD!


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin* / Artur Rubinstein, 1955: Andante Spianato and Grande Polonaise in E Flat, Op. 22 - RCA LP


----------



## hpowders

Bach Partitas and Sonatas for Unaccompanied Violin as performed by Kyung Wha Chung.

Ms. Chung has been absent from the recording studio for 15 years due to an injury to her left index finger.

She comes back with a resounding bang! This is terrific Bach played with modern strings, but Ms. Chung keeps the vibrato to a minimum, thankfully, and never extends a movement's final note into a crescendo, a Romantic mannerism, as Milstein was won't to do.

Ms. Chung recorded these pieces at 68 and she was in full control, technically and communicatively.

Welcome back!!!


----------



## lluissineu

In Spanish classical radio there is a wonderful daily program called 'Sinfonía de la mañana'(morning symphony). Each program begins with a short introduction (about 10 minutes) which is a story related to a certain theme. Today's theme was Herbert Howell's life.

he lost a son and wrote a Requiem in honour to his memory but he refused to publish it until he died.

This is the requiem:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Picked up this used CD for little $. I have not paid much attention to Symphony C by Bizet. This recording by a conductor I haven't heard of, Otmar Suitner. Staatskapelle Dresden, even I have heard of. The sound through the headphone is fantastic!


----------



## Pugg

Lucas and Arthur Jussen - Night | Fazil Say wroth this special for the Dutch brothers.


----------



## hpowders

Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin, whether performed on a modern instrument by Kyung Wha Chung or on baroque violin by Rachel Podger, it doesn't matter. The greatness of these works shines through!


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 (Richter, Kagan, Gutman)


----------



## mmsbls

Nico Muhly's Viola Concerto

I've enjoyed several works by this relatively young composer, but I had not heard this work before.


----------



## Pugg

Johan Svendsen - Romeo and Juliet, Op. 18, fantasy for orchestra


----------



## hpowders

Bach's Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin performed by Rachel Podger, John Holloway, Sigiswald Kuijken, Nathan Milstein and Kyung Wha Chung.

Comparative listening of various HIP and non-HIP performances!


----------



## Pugg

Johan Svendsen Romance for Violin and Orchestra Op. 26


----------



## Pugg

MOZART - "Masonic Funeral Music K.477"


----------



## JamieHoldham

Pugg said:


> MOZART - "Masonic Funeral Music K.477"


Been quite a while since I listened to this, one of Mozart's best works imo, and written late into his life. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## helenora

Stabat mater by Antonio Vivaldi interpreted by Marga Hoffgen and Sergiu Celibidache 1959
All three of them blew my mind. Excellent !


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Stabat mater by Antonio Vivaldi interpreted by Marga Hoffgen and Sergiu Celibidache 1959
> All three of them blew my mind. Excellent !


The work is just sublime.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

hpowders said:


> Bach's Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin performed by Rachel Podger, John Holloway, Sigiswald Kuijken, Nathan Milstein and Kyung Wha Chung.
> 
> Comparative listening of various HIP and non-HIP performances!


Kuijken 1 or 2? I like the 1st because how intimate it sounds; the violin sounds like gentle humming.


----------



## Pugg

Louis Spohr: Nonett in F Major op. 31


----------



## hpowders

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Kuijken 1 or 2? I like the 1st because how intimate it sounds; the violin sounds like gentle humming.


Okay. From the CD: recorded in 2001 on DHM (Deutsche Harmonia Mundi).

I believe that makes this Kuijken's second recording. The first one was made in the 1990's.


----------



## Pugg

Strauss -- Der Rosenkavalier, Final Trio 1992)
Renée Fleming-Kathleen Battle- Frederica von Stade.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin with Rachel Barton Pine.

Ms. Pine comes the closest to making her modern violin sound like a baroque instrument and needless to say, she does this by incorporating all there is to know about historically informed Bach performance scholarship.

A brilliant accomplishment!


----------



## brianvds

Sibelius - Kullervo:






Utterly blown out of the water, and it has led me to discover some of his other music now.


----------



## Pugg

Sibelius - Sibelius - Swanwhite, Op 54 - Beecham


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Edward Grieg's Piano Concerto op. 16.


----------



## Pugg

Boiedieu: Harp Concerto
Marisa Robles


----------



## hpowders

These two performances of the Bach Unaccompanied Sonatas & Partitas for Violin blow away the competition. The Rachel Podger, on baroque violin and the Rachel Barton Pine on modern violin.
Both ladies scrupulously follow historically informed baroque performance practices.


----------



## Pugg

Jolivet - Concerto for bassoon & orchestra - Sophie Dartigalongue


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Pugg said:


> Boiedieu: Harp Concerto
> Marisa Robles


The Boieldieu I've heard is delightful; _La dame blanche_ has this:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Shostakovich's Jazz Suites


----------



## Pugg

SimonTemplar said:


> Shostakovich's Jazz Suites


This one was in the top 10 charts years ago.


----------



## leonsm

Alberto Nepomuceno - Missa Virgem Maria da Imaculada Conceição






:tiphat:


----------



## lluissineu




----------



## bharbeke

Cherubini: Six Piano Sonatas, performed by Andrea Bacchetti


----------



## Richard8655

SimonTemplar said:


> Shostakovich's Jazz Suites


This is also a favorite mine. (We do need the saxophone after all!)


----------



## quietfire

Not new, but I am often surprised again and again when I hear this, how beautiful it is:


----------



## Pugg

quietfire said:


> Not new, but I am often surprised again and again when I hear this, how beautiful it is:


One must be tone deaf not liking this.:tiphat:


----------



## Dharma66

A bit obvious, but Perlmans recordings of the Paganini Caprices.

His definition, precision and articulation are amazing. I can hear more notes with more clarity than in any other version I've heard.

Personally I find the caprices overly showy and not very listenable, but I like to just be blown away by virtuosity now and then, and this really achieves that in spades!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

3 Pictures of Paul Klee for viola and ensemble. The ensemble has a great instrumentation: oboe, horn, vibraphone, piano & bass. I actually paid (only) 20$ to get access to classical-music-online. Not sure if it's 100% legal...


----------



## Pugg

Richard Hol - Symphony No. 1


----------



## brianvds

I sit here in the process of being blown away by Penderecki's Symphony no. 7, subtitled "Seven Gates of Jerusalem."

Holy smoke. Trigger warning: It's not exactly light entertainment.


----------



## Phil loves classical

brianvds said:


> I sit here in the process of being blown away by Penderecki's Symphony no. 7, subtitled "Seven Gates of Jerusalem."
> 
> Holy smoke. Trigger warning: It's not exactly light entertainment.


Penderecki is my favourite living composer. I guess many think his music is scary, since it got put in both movies the Exorcist, and the Shining. :devil:


----------



## AstoundingAmadeus

Anyone who loves powerful romantic piano concertos should listen to the one by Józef Wieniawski if they haven't already. The first movement still blows me away:


----------



## Pugg

Rubinstein - Piano Concerto No. 1 In E Minor 
Stunning work.


----------



## brianvds

Phil loves classical said:


> Penderecki is my favourite living composer. I guess many think his music is scary, since it got put in both movies the Exorcist, and the Shining. :devil:


His music _is_ scary, but in a good way, like a good horror movie. 

I have never really explored it before, then decided on impulse yesterday to go give the famous Threnody a listen, if only so I can say I did it. I found it far more listenable than I feared it would be, and so now I am exploring his work some more.


----------



## JAS

brianvds said:


> I found it far more listenable than I feared it would be . . .


Now _there's_ a ringing endorsement . . .


----------



## brianvds

JAS said:


> Now _there's_ a ringing endorsement . . .


Well, that's how it went down. I expected completely incomprehensible noise; what I got was quite compelling noise. 

I would guess the piece had quite a bit of influence on film music. Much of it seemed straight out of a horror movie (and as has been pointed out, some of it has in fact been directly used in films).

Either way, I think I need to go explore Penderecki's work a bit...


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Beautiful!


----------



## pierrot

More like 'moved away', but alas.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Brandenburg Concertos
European Brandenburg Ensemble directed by Trevor Pinnock

Absolutely dazzling performances of these infectious, irresistible works.

I'm sure the 36 year old Bach would have been absolutely ecstatic to hear these performances in his time.


----------



## Klassik

J.S. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto in D minor (BWV 1052). Performed by the Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum, Christine Schornsheim on the harpsichord.

It's always a good sign when you play the first work in a large set and get blown away already. This is from the Brilliant Classics set of Bach's complete harpsichord concertos. But, yeah, BWV 1052 was really enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg

Ravel Sonata for Violin and Piano mvt.1.
Schlomo Mintz (violin) Yefim Bronfman (piano)


----------



## AfterHours

Jean-Yves Thibaudet/Riccardo Chailly's rendition of Messiaen's Oiseaux Exotiques


----------



## hpowders

Rachel Barton Pine playing the Bach Unaccompanied Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin.

Playing on a modern violin with modern pitch, she successfully incorporates everything there is to know in playing HIP Bach.

She is so good, I simply want to scream!!!


----------



## Richard8655

hpowders said:


> View attachment 93647
> 
> 
> Rachel Barton Pine playing the Bach Unaccompanied Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin.
> 
> Playing on a modern violin with modern pitch, she successfully incorporates everything there is to know in playing HIP Bach.
> 
> She is so good, I simply want to scream!!!


She's a fellow Chicagoan, and much beloved here too. She heroically survived a near fatal local commuter rail accident, yet continued to excel in her incredibly impressive career.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

hpowders said:


> View attachment 93596
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Brandenburg Concertos
> European Brandenburg Ensemble directed by Trevor Pinnock
> 
> Absolutely dazzling performances of these infectious, irresistible works.
> 
> I'm sure the 36 year old Bach would have been absolutely ecstatic to hear these performances in his time.


Listening to this on spotify and it is great.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Listening to this on spotify and it is great.:tiphat:


I'm glad you are enjoying it!!! 

I remember the way these works used to be played-so dull-"Sewing Machine" Bach was the appropriate term.

And now this!! We've surely come a long way in restoring Bach to his rightful place at the musical summit.

I keep thinking-if only the 36 year old composer had a chance to hear playing of this caliber.

It's not fair that we can and he couldn't!


----------



## Pugg

Sergei Rachmaninoff - Vespers - All-Night Vigil


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven - Turkish March (arr. for 8 pianos; Larrocha, Bolet, etc.)

2 successive performances of Ludwig van Beethoven's Turkish March from "Die Ruinen von Athen", arranged by Richard Blackford for 8 pianos. Played by Gina Bachauer, Jorge Bolet, Jeanne-Marie Darré, Alicia De Larrocha, John Lill, Radu Lupu, Garrick Ohlsson and Bálint Vázsonyi at a Gargantuan Pianistic Extravaganza in London, 1974.
:clap:


----------



## AfterHours

WOW


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Pugg said:


> Beethoven - Turkish March (arr. for 8 pianos; Larrocha, Bolet, etc.)
> 
> 2 successive performances of Ludwig van Beethoven's Turkish March from "Die Ruinen von Athen", arranged by Richard Blackford for 8 pianos. Played by Gina Bachauer, Jorge Bolet, Jeanne-Marie Darré, Alicia De Larrocha, John Lill, Radu Lupu, Garrick Ohlsson and Bálint Vázsonyi at a Gargantuan Pianistic Extravaganza in London, 1974.
> :clap:


I watched that after it appeared in my recommendations! Happy to see it again.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Frederik Magle, _ Nuit Mélodique

*Today is our fearless leader's birthday. * _You might want to send him your greetings.

The is the forum's "Birthday Wishes" thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/24286-birthday-wishes-43.html#post1224762

I've just begun to explore his music. I think this piece is hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## calvinpv

I don't know anything about pop music, so I never had the chance to listen closely to an e-guitar. But my goodness! This instrument needs to be utilized in classical music! Here's Pierluigi Billone's fantastic Sgorgo Y. N. oO:


----------



## techniquest

I just finished listening to Joep Franssens' 'Bridge of Dawn'. Wow - what a work!


----------



## hpowders

Sergei Taneyev Two String Quintets performed by the Utrecht Quartet & friends.

Not by a gale force wind, but the nice feeling brought on by a mild morning breeze, wafting the essences of freshly blooming flowers, resulting in a gentle high.


----------



## musicrom

I was pretty impressed hearing Michael Gordon's _Industry_. It's not necessarily the style of piece that I typically listen to, but for some reason I really liked it.


----------



## Pugg

Quatuor Ebène playing Haydn, highly recommended.


----------



## ProudSquire

*Scriabin*

*Piano Sonata No. 2 in G-sharp minor*

WHAT?!?

How?


----------



## Pugg

Wilhelm Stenhammar,Serenade Op.31.


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Klassik

CPE Bach - Organ Concerto in G Major, Wq. 34, H. 444. The Largo and Presto especially. There's a lot of beauty there.


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> CPE Bach - Organ Concerto in G Major, Wq. 34, H. 444. The Largo and Presto especially. There's a lot of beauty there.


I love CPE Bach's concertos. Have you heard his Concerto for Harpsichord and Fortepiano? An intriguing pairing, and he pulls it off successfully, with lots of interesting dialogue between the two keyboard instruments.


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> I love CPE Bach's concertos. Have you heard his Concerto for Harpsichord and Fortepiano? An intriguing pairing, and he pulls it off successfully, with lots of interesting dialogue between the two keyboard instruments.


I'm not familiar with that one, but I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the recommendation. I'm more familiar with CPE's Oboe and Flute concertos than his keyboard concertos.


----------



## Andolink

*Liza Lim's* orchestral piece _Pearl, Ochre, Hair String_ did it to me today.

An amazing piece from this amazing CD:


----------



## shangoyal

Blown away is a serious understatement.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Klassik said:


> I'm not familiar with that one, but I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the recommendation. I'm more familiar with CPE's Oboe and Flute concertos than his keyboard concertos.


I was very blown away recently with his cello concertos, especially with the B-flat Major. CPE Bach was truly the link between Baroque and Classical era, as this piece proves!


----------



## Pugg

Look Bettina, this is what I mean.......


----------



## Klassik

Tchaikov6 said:


> I was very blown away recently with his cello concertos, especially with the B-flat Major. CPE Bach was truly the link between Baroque and Classical era, as this piece proves!


Thanks for the recommendation, I'll have to check that one out as well. I may have heard it before, but I'm not sure. I think that in the past I've listened to CPE Bach's works, and other Bachs not named JS, with a preconceived notion that they were 2nd tier composers who might have been living off name value, but I'm now taking a much more logical approach to things and hearing them for what they really are.

I do agree that CPE Bach was an important link between the Baroque and Classical eras. The heavyweights of the Classical era had a tremendous amount of respect for CPE it seems. They perhaps had even more respect for CPE than they did for his father. Obviously JS's respect level has gone up tremendously and CPE's respect level has dropped in more modern times, but perhaps there will be a rediscovery period where CPE's stock will rise again. Perhaps CPE's style just does not have the same appeal that his father's style did. I can see that being the case with some listeners who give him an honest chance, but there are still many enjoyable works.


----------



## hpowders

Mozart String Quartets 14-19: No. 19 in C Major KV 465 ("Dissonance")

Suske String Quartet.

These are of course the six string quartets that Mozart dedicated to Haydn.

For me the only one of these that completely blows me away, and is on the same extraordinary level as the G minor and C Major String Quintets is the last one, No. 19 "(Dissonance"), definitely one of the finest quartets composed by anyone. Too bad (for me at least) that the other 5 quartets don't reach this highest of levels, which one sort of expects from a composer of Mozart's caliber.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tchaikov6 said:


> I was very blown away recently with *his cello concertos*, especially with the B-flat Major. CPE Bach was truly the link between Baroque and Classical era, as this piece proves!


Which recording? I'm bullish on two--Suzuki (BIS) which I own, and Alstaedt (Hyperion). :tiphat:


----------



## Janspe

Mahler's orchestral song cycle _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ - I'm falling pathetically in love with this music.

Also: I was very impressed with Unsuk Chin's concertos for piano and violin earlier today. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Tchaikov6

Vaneyes said:


> Which recording? I'm bullish on two--Suzuki (BIS) which I own, and Alstaedt (Hyperion). :tiphat:











I find Enrico Dindo's recording with I Solisti di Pavia quite satisfying, although the A Minor gets a bit sloppy in the slow sections...


----------



## Pugg

​
Almost as good as the classic ; Britten/ Rostropovitsj recording.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## musicrom

Rachmaninov's 1st Piano Concerto!!! Why is it so rarely mentioned anywhere? I can't believe I've never heard it before (to the best of my recollection). Sure, his 2nd and 3rd are amazing, but that doesn't mean his 1st isn't worth a listen.


----------



## Chronochromie

musicrom said:


> Rachmaninov's 1st Piano Concerto!!! Why is it so rarely mentioned anywhere? I can't believe I've never heard it before (to the best of my recollection). Sure, his 2nd and 3rd are amazing, but that doesn't mean his 1st isn't worth a listen.


His 4th is also rarely mentioned yet it's the best one.


----------



## Pugg

Reynaldo Hahn - Piano Concerto (audio + sheet music)


----------



## silentio

Dufay is truly the genius pre-Josquin!


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Six String Quintets
Juilliard String Quartet
John Graham, viola

Some of Mozart's finest chamber music, given outstanding performances!

Nice to hear that way back in 1979, the Juilliard was easing back a bit on the vibrato and taking trills on the upper note in Mozart.


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Six "Haydn" Quartets
Juilliard String Quartet (1974)

What a revelation this set is! A model of how Mozart string chamber music should be played: minimal vibrato, no slides, trills begun on the upper note and grace notes played on the beat.

All that would mean little, save for the fact that this set contains some of the deepest, most penetrating and moving Mozart playing I have ever encountered!

Absolutely magnificent and proof that the Juilliard String Quartet was peerless in recordings of chamber music in the 1970's.

All repeats taken.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn string quartets op.77 no 1-2 
If you're feeling down and out......here's the cure.


----------



## pierrot

This record of the Vespro, specifically. Never had I heard singing this beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

Mendelssohn - String Quartet no.2 op.13 in A minor


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Didn't feel this way since Abrahamsen's "Let Me Tell You" or the 10th symphony by Davies. YOU GOT TO HEAR THIS! It's been on spotify for 2 months.


----------



## Pugg

SAMSON FRANÇOIS plays FAURÉ NOCTURNE 2


----------



## Gordontrek

Stravinsky's Firebird- I hadn't really listened to it in a long time. I always thought it was just a really cool piece. I listened to it again, with slightly more mature musical ears than I did last time, and it blew me away. Truly a brilliant and profound work. I guess you could say I "rediscovered" it. What an experience it was.


----------



## jdec

Gordontrek said:


> Stravinsky's Firebird- I hadn't really listened to it in a long time. I always thought it was just a really cool piece. I listened to it again, with slightly more mature musical ears than I did last time, and it blew me away. Truly a brilliant and profound work. I guess you could say I "rediscovered" it. What an experience it was.


Great. What performance did you listen to?


----------



## Gordontrek

jdec said:


> Great. What performance did you listen to?


Pierre Boulez, Chicago Symphony. My favorite recording of the piece.


----------



## Sloe

David Matthews A Vision of the Sea:






Arnold Bax The Garden of Fand:






Part 2


----------



## Agamemnon

Recently I have been blown away by these two pieces which I saw performed live:

Gubaidulina: The Garden of Joys and Sorrows

Schönberg: Lied der Waldtaube

I don't add youtube-videos on purpose, because to experience this music live was a much more intense and exhilarating experience for me than I feel when I listen to it from internet/record.


----------



## Simon Moon

I can't stop listening to Joan Tower's "Concerto for Orchestra".

I'm completely enthrraled!


----------



## Klassik

Is it wrong to like Michael Haydn's works? I'm listening to a few symphonies tonight and am liking what I'm hearing. Symphony No. 28 in particular sounded pretty good to me. I knew about the whole Mozart Symphony No. 37 thing, but who knew that Joe's drunk little brother was so good?


----------



## Pugg

W A Mozart Sinfonia Concertante KV 364: Andante arranged for string sextet ca. 1800


----------



## KenOC

Klassik said:


> Is it wrong to like Michael Haydn's works? I'm listening to a few symphonies tonight and am liking what I'm hearing. Symphony No. 28 in particular sounded pretty good to me. I knew about the whole Mozart Symphony No. 37 thing, but who knew that Joe's drunk little brother was so good?


Haydn said his little brother wrote better religious music than he himself did. Someday I'll check that out!


----------



## AfterHours

Freire/Chailly's amazing rendition of Brahms' 2nd, which I've liked a lot for some time, but has recently become my absolute favorite -- probably even above Richter/Leinsdorf, due to Chailly's superior orchestra/conducting ... Not sure if anyone will ever top Richter as a soloist here, but Freire's is really amazing in its own right, and the combo here between he and Chailly is probably unrivaled.


----------



## jdec

AfterHours said:


> Freire/Chailly's amazing rendition of Brahms' 2nd, which I've liked a lot for some time, but has recently become my absolute favorite -- probably even above Richter/Leinsdorf, due to Chailly's superior orchestra/conducting ... Not sure if anyone will ever top Richter as a soloist here, but Freire's is really amazing in its own right, and the combo here between he and Chailly is probably unrivaled.


A good performance indeed!

Have you checked the Zimerman/Bernstein/VPO one? check from 7:40-9:40. I have not heard those trills at 8:45 executed so clean and clear as here by Zimerman. Amanzing pianist. This is the version of Brahms's 2nd PC I always return to.


----------



## AfterHours

jdec said:


> A good performance indeed!
> 
> Have you checked the Zimerman/Bernstein/VPO one? check from 7:40-9:40. I have not heard those trills at 8:45 executed so clean and clear as here by Zimerman. Amanzing pianist. This is the version of Brahms's 2nd PC I always return to.


Thank you, it's been a while but I should revisit it! I remember liking it quite a lot!


----------



## hpowders

Christopher Rouse, Symphony No. 4.
New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert

Wonderful, approachable tonal symphony in two movements.

All radiant extroverted sunshine in movement one.

A touching, moving elegy for the finale.

Mr. Rouse was the composer in residence of the NY Philharmonic from 2012-2015.

Quite a fine composer, indeed!!!


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Mr. Rouse was the composer in residence of the NY Philharmonic from 2012-2015.
> 
> Quite a fine composer, indeed!!!


Rouse's Symphony No. 2 has some local fame here in Houston, but personally I prefer his later symphonies. They're quite good indeed and worth checking out.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Rouse's Symphony No. 2 has some local fame here in Houston, but personally I prefer his later symphonies. They're quite good indeed and worth checking out.


His Fourth is a winner!!!


----------



## AfterHours

There are Piano Concertos I love even more than Rachmaninov's 3rd, but perhaps no _performance_ of any of them is a more astonishing rendition of its respective work than this one by Argerich/Chailly:


----------



## Pugg

Ravel - Piano concerto in G - François / Cluytens


----------



## Pugg

Molter: Clarinet Concerto


----------



## Sloe

I have really enjoyed Sergej Tanejev´s fourth symphony:


----------



## Pugg

​
Fauré:

Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89

Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor Op. 115

Eric Le Sage (piano)

Quatuor Ébène.
Buy it, stream it, whatever, just do it.


----------



## Klassik

I've been listening to various sinfonias from Josef Bárta. I had never heard of him, but I'm glad that I Czeched him out!


----------



## Neward Thelman

"Pieces that have blown you away"?

"Blown away" by music? 

How's that possible? Even if you're a child weighing 45 lbs, the forces generated by any musical instrument, or any ensemble combination of instruments, is incapable of generating the movement of air necessary to blow away a human being.

Even with rock and roll - which is usually played at lethally deafening volumes, generating mostly noise - it's impossible to create the forces needed to lift any mass and blow it away.

The wind sheer that you're referring to only occur with the strongest winds and storms. 

I don't know why you'd find it necessary to seek music capable of wind sheer.


----------



## Pugg

Neward Thelman said:


> "Pieces that have blown you away"?
> 
> "Blown away" by music?
> 
> How's that possible? Even if you're a child weighing 45 lbs, the forces generated by any musical instrument, or any ensemble combination of instruments, is incapable of generating the movement of air necessary to blow away a human being.
> 
> Even with rock and roll - which is usually played at lethally deafening volumes, generating mostly noise - it's impossible to create the forces needed to lift any mass and blow it away.
> 
> The wind sheer that you're referring to only occur with the strongest winds and storms.
> 
> I don't know why you'd find it necessary to seek music capable of wind sheer.


As a matter of speaking of-course, but I do think ,deep down you know that.


----------



## Klassik

Neward Thelman said:


> "Pieces that have blown you away"?
> 
> "Blown away" by music?
> 
> How's that possible? Even if you're a child weighing 45 lbs, the forces generated by any musical instrument, or any ensemble combination of instruments, is incapable of generating the movement of air necessary to blow away a human being.
> 
> Even with rock and roll - which is usually played at lethally deafening volumes, generating mostly noise - it's impossible to create the forces needed to lift any mass and blow it away.
> 
> The wind sheer that you're referring to only occur with the strongest winds and storms.
> 
> I don't know why you'd find it necessary to seek music capable of wind sheer.


The combination of Maxell audio cassettes and Wagner music will blow you away:


----------



## Tallisman

Been blown away by Borodin's string quartet no. 2 recently... crikey it's beautiful.


----------



## Sloe

I have really enjoyed Ernest John Moeran´s symphony in G minor:






Very beautiful music.


----------



## Tallisman

Neward Thelman said:


> "Pieces that have blown you away"?
> 
> "Blown away" by music?
> 
> How's that possible? Even if you're a child weighing 45 lbs, the forces generated by any musical instrument, or any ensemble combination of instruments, is incapable of generating the movement of air necessary to blow away a human being.
> 
> Even with rock and roll - which is usually played at lethally deafening volumes, generating mostly noise - it's impossible to create the forces needed to lift any mass and blow it away.
> 
> The wind sheer that you're referring to only occur with the strongest winds and storms.
> 
> I don't know why you'd find it necessary to seek music capable of wind sheer.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helikopter-Streichquartett

^I think that would do the trick, you great master of irony...


----------



## Chronochromie

Chronochromie said:


> Messiaen's Turangalila Symphonie. I can't fully understand it, but I really liked it, and I'm addicted to the 5th movement!


Thanks to whoever just "liked" this old post! A blast from the past...


----------



## pierrot

Pretty much all late Mozart's piano concertos.


----------



## AfterHours

I've been revisiting Andreas Staier's rather obscure, out-of-print fortepiano rendition of Schubert's 21st Piano Sonata. It is _really_ extraordinary and may end up supplanting even Fleisher's (I am undecided). Both the fortepiano's sound, its particular character, timbric layers and Staier's breathtaking care and technique really bring out Schubert's vision, so much so that his rendition sounds like it has "more notes" than other versions -- if that makes sense. Each note has a special depth granted to it, and the overall vision is so thoroughly articulated that it feels more "complete" and multi-faceted. Staier articulates each bar and phrase and nuance with such care and consideration. His control of his instrument, in the slight pregnant pauses, deep conviction and consideration before, then during the deft elicitation of each note, really accentuates the feeling of Schubert's hesitant embrace of life passing away from him, his revisit and repetition of scenes that change ever so slightly each time, his tentative walk towards death, his moving reappraisal of his life, thoughts and feelings, his hesitant valediction of self as time seems increasingly eternal but dimmed. Fleisher's (this one: http://store.hmv.com/HMVStore/media/product/62094/01-62094.jpg) is also incredible (with a 2nd movement that is so emotional and moving that it is without peer) and reaches similar depths in a way that feels a little more spacious and "eternal". So my thoughts above don't mean Staier's is better, just that it is a different, amazing view and sound of the work, and that I am particularly enamored with it right now and will go back and forth with them (perhaps some other top renditions too) in order to determine if it's now my top preference.

Regardless of how that turns out, _very highly_ recommended:


----------



## Pugg

pierrot said:


> Pretty much all late Mozart's piano concertos.


I was just about to say: Lily Kraus playing Mozart. :tiphat:


----------



## jdec

Being blown away by this modern violin concerto no. 2 by Penderecki:


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Missa Solemnis

Forces conducted by Otto Klemperer.

I ordered this CD as a vinyl replacement.

None better!


----------



## AfterHours

hpowders said:


> View attachment 94254
> 
> 
> Beethoven Missa Solemnis
> 
> Forces conducted by Otto Klemperer.
> 
> I ordered this CD as a vinyl replacement.
> 
> None better!


Agreed! My "reference recording" of the Missa! An overwhelming rendition!


----------



## Pugg

Found this one for € 4,95!!!!! ( wrong price tag I presume)



Stunning recording.


----------



## hpowders

The Bach Unaccompanied Sonatas & Partitas on baroque violin
Rachel Podger

She plays every single repeat and these works become a long undertaking, but her terrific HIP performances are worth "waiting" for.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler symphony 10 by, Rudolf Barshai and Junge Deutsche Philharmonie. This version was finished by Barshai.


----------



## Pugg

​The young Gould playing Bach.:tiphat:


----------



## DeepR

That choral finale is great, so uplifting (1:07:50).


----------



## Sloe

I have really enjoyed Zygmunt Noskowski´s third symphony:


----------



## Musetta

Saint Saens Septet 2nd movement


----------



## laurie

Sibelius Third Symphony. I am in love with this ~ _especially_ the second movement (@ 11:30 here). 
I can't count have many times I've listened to it in just the last week or so....


----------



## AfterHours

I want to apologize to the God of Classical Music (wouldn't that just be Beethoven anyway?) for (kind of) forgetting just how astonishing Karajan's 1963 rendition of the 9th Symphony is.









I would also like to thank myself for deciding to revisit it for the first time in ... well, too long ...


----------



## dillonp2020

I've developed a new favorite piece recently, Bach's Partita no.2, of course the Chaconne mostly. Bach may not be my ultimate favorite composer, but this piece absolutely blows me away every single time I listen to it. I can't have enough. I particularly like Itzhak Perlman's rendition. Some of the other performer's show their technical prowess, but are flashy and don't capture the full complexity and emotion of the piece. This piece has blown me away, in fact I'm listening to it as I am writing.


----------



## Pugg

Musetta said:


> Saint Saens Septet 2nd movement


Good choice, welcome to TalkClassical by the way Musetta


----------



## hpowders

Debussy Etudes
Mitsuko Uchida.

Piano studies with sensuality!


----------



## Portamento

Ernst Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240





That intro is sublime! Krenek was definitely a genius, that too at the age of 88 (when this sonata was composed).


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...x28jtvfnGP_UlkifA&sig2=hn6auktM38XWv-6TE_28ew

Grieg. The First Meeting


----------



## Pugg

Last night: Der Rosenkavalier live from the Met, I do hope it's recorded for posterity.


----------



## Bettina

Liszt: Concert Arrangement of Sarabande and Chaconne from Handel's _Almira_, performed by Mariam Batsashvili. For some reason, I've never come across this piece before (maybe I've been living under a rock, or maybe it just isn't very famous...?)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got blown away half way into 1st mvt. of symphony no. 4 by Shostakovich. I should have heard it before, but now I got really excited!


----------



## eugeneonagain

Alberto Ginastera - Concerto for Strings (1966).

Here it is at youtbe, which is where I heard it:


----------



## JeffD

Respighi Ancient Airs and Dances. I had forgotten how much I love it.

Especially when accompanied by your first coffee of the morning.


----------



## Pugg

Piotr Anderszewski: Karol Szymanowski - Masques, Op. 34


----------



## eugeneonagain

The Szymanowski above really is a mind-blower, especially Anderszewski memorising the entire thing. It goes from desolation to frenzy to shimmering beauty. The Don Juan serenade is superb. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.

Have you heard his String Quartet No.1?


----------



## Pugg

eugeneonagain said:


> The Szymanowski above really is a mind-blower, especially Anderszewski memorising the entire thing. It goes from desolation to frenzy to shimmering beauty. The Don Juan serenade is superb. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.
> 
> Have you heard his String Quartet No.1?


Not yet, I am on a Szymanowski revival, just purchased the violin concertos and Symphony Nr.3 "Lied der Nacht.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## hpowders

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Got blown away half way into 1st mvt. of symphony no. 4 by Shostakovich. I should have heard it before, but now I got really excited!


Yes. My favorite Shostakovich Symphony, and in my opinion, his best.


----------



## Pugg

JeffD said:


> Respighi Ancient Airs and Dances. I had forgotten how much I love it.
> 
> Especially when accompanied by your first coffee of the morning.


Do you like the Roman trilogy also?


----------



## JeffD

Pugg said:


> Do you like the Roman trilogy also?


Not familiar. I will do some listening.


----------



## Klassik

JeffD said:


> Not familiar. I will do some listening.


I recommend this CD from Chandos performed by The Philharmonia. Perhaps the recording of Church Windows is not the best (I prefer the Lopez-Cobos/Cincinnati recording from Telarc), but it's still pretty good. The other works, including the Roman trilogy, are terrific and are perhaps the best Respighi recordings I've heard. Muti's recordings of the trilogy are worth checking out too.

https://www.chandos.net/products/catalogue/CHAN%20241-45


----------



## dillonp2020

On Sunday I went to see Murray Perahia perform, and he exposed me to Beethoven's Piano Sonata no.32. I've already ordered copies of Ricter and Pogorelich playing it, and also an iTunes rendtion by Mitsuko Uchida. I've probably listened to the first movement over 20 times since then.


----------



## Pugg

Klassik said:


> I recommend this CD from Chandos performed by The Philharmonia. Perhaps the recording of Church Windows is not the best (I prefer the Lopez-Cobos/Cincinnati recording from Telarc), but it's still pretty good. The other works, including the Roman trilogy, are terrific and are perhaps the best Respighi recordings I've heard. Muti's recordings of the trilogy are worth checking out too.
> 
> https://www.chandos.net/products/catalogue/CHAN%20241-45


This one in the best. ( for me that is)


----------



## Klassik

Pugg said:


> This one in the best. ( for me that is)


Whichever recordings of the Roman trilogy you choose, be sure to add Church Windows to the playlist. I say that the combination of Church Windows, Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome, and Roman Festivals ought to be called the Roman Thrillogy!


----------



## Pugg

Klassik said:


> Whichever recordings of the Roman trilogy you choose, be sure to add Church Windows to the playlist. I say that the combination of Church Windows, Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome, and Roman Festivals ought to be called the Roman Thrillogy!


That is not on the Muti disc, at least the one I have on EMI.


----------



## Klassik

Pugg said:


> That is not on the Muti disc, at least the one I have on EMI.


I don't think Muti recorded Church Windows with the Philadelphia Orchestra (or any orchestra for that matter), but Ormandy does have a recording of it with the Philadelphia Orchestra. It's not a bad recording for sure and worth checking out, but I recommend the Lopez-Cobos/Cincinnati recording mentioned earlier. The performance quality is great and the fidelity is simply outstanding.


----------



## Pugg

Renée Flemming: Franz Schubert - Three Songs for Orchestra and Soprano (Claudio Abbado)


----------



## KenOC

Klassik said:


> I don't think Muti recorded Church Windows with the Philadelphia Orchestra (or any orchestra for that matter), but Ormandy does have a recording of it with the Philadelphia Orchestra. It's not a bad recording for sure and worth checking out, but I recommend the Lopez-Cobos/Cincinnati recording mentioned earlier. The performance quality is great and the fidelity is simply outstanding.


Yes, I listened to that earlier today. A stunning recording!


----------



## Pugg

Ginastera Harp Concerto - Emmanuel Padilla Holguín


----------



## Pugg

Bertrand CHAMAYOU - SCHUBERT


----------



## Tallisman

Durufle's Requiem. Don't know why I'm surprised that it's so good.


----------



## AfterHours

Oh why oh why did I depart from thee for so long??? ... when Karajan was ON, he was perhaps the greatest conductor who ever lived...


----------



## Pugg

AfterHours said:


> Oh why oh why did I depart from thee for so long??? ... when Karajan was ON, he was perhaps the greatest conductor who ever lived...
> 
> View attachment 94506


I would have liked it if he recorded all symphonies.


----------



## jdec

Pugg said:


> I would have liked it if he recorded all symphonies.


Probably we should blame the invention of the Compact Disc for that. Karajan recognized he came late to Mahler, and would have probably recorded more Mahler if the CD had not appeared (he stopped everything and started to urgently re-recording all his repertoire once again, now in the new digital format).


----------



## Andolink

Of all the pieces of music that blow me away regularly, this is the piece (and performance/recording) that blows me away the furthest:

*Stefan Wolpe*: _Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion and Piano_ (1955)
Peter Veale, oboe, Beverley Ellis, cello, Pascal Pons, percussion, Sven Thomas Kiebler, piano, James Avery, conductor










I just sit spellbound, marvelling at the virtuosity going on on so many different levels.


----------



## Klassik

Michael Haydn...yet again! I recently picked up a cpo Michael Haydn CD performed by Johannes Goritzki and the Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss containing incidental music from Voltaire's _Zaïre_, Notturno solenne in E flat major, and Notturno in F major. I didn't even know about Haydn's _Zaïre_, but I gave it a listen. Wow! The Turkish style percussion will really wake you up! It's bombastic to say the least, but I really enjoyed it. The recording quality on this CD is excellent.


----------



## JeffD

The Adagio part of Beethoven first string quartet, especially towards the end where the phrase seems to be passed up from the bottom and played last by first violin. Its like bringing up the folded laundry, or tossing the tv remote up the stairs to your brother.


----------



## Tchaikov6

JeffD said:


> The Adagio part of Beethoven first string quartet, especially towards the end where the phrase seems to be passed up from the bottom and played last by first violin. Its like bringing up the folded laundry, or tossing the tv remote up the stairs to your brother.


Beethoven's early string quartets are neglected treasures (not to TC members, I'm guessing, but the rest of the classical music world where people usually only know the last couple quartets).


----------



## millionrainbows

Beavis & Butthead: "Ha ha, he said 'blows'…"


----------



## stejo

I was blown away last month when listen to Balys Dvarionas Violin concert played by Vadim Guzman. 
Wonderful romantic concert written 1948.


----------



## Tallisman

Only just discovered Eduard Lalo's violin concerto. One of those brilliant masterstroke pieces from a composer who created nothing else of true note... Vieuxtemps' excellent one is also included, along with Bruch's which I have heard enough of for the moment...


----------



## Tchaikov6

Tallisman said:


> Only just discovered Eduard Lalo's violin concerto. One of those brilliant masterstroke pieces from a composer who created nothing else of *true note*... Vieuxtemps' excellent one is also included, along with Bruch's which I have heard enough of for the moment...
> 
> View attachment 94627


I actually quite like his Symphony in G Minor, Piano Concerto in F Minor, and the other violin concertos (he actually wrote three, and Symphonie Espagnole is the second).


----------



## Bettina

Tchaikov6 said:


> I actually quite like his Symphony in G Minor, Piano Concerto in F Minor, and the other violin concertos (he actually wrote three, and Symphonie Espagnole is the second).


His piano trios are quite good too!


----------



## Tchaikov6

Bettina said:


> His piano trios are quite good too!


Interesting, I'll check them out!


----------



## Bettina

Tchaikov6 said:


> Interesting, I'll check them out!


Glad you're interested in getting to know these pieces! I particularly recommend his third piano trio.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Bettina said:


> *Glad you're interested in getting to know these pieces!* I particularly recommend his third piano trio.


I'm _always_ interested in new pieces! In fact, I have to confess I literally go to the ranked list of the Music Project, randomly generate a number between 1 and the final number, and then find a recording of the piece that accords to it's number to listen to- it's opened me up to so much music, and it works well.


----------



## Melvin

Hmm Berwald's 3rd Symphony!
I'd been listening to a CD of his first two symphonies for the past week, and really enjoying them. But yesterday morning, when I for the first time put on the other disc which begins with symphony 3, I was sure in for an unexpected treat! Just take my word for it, this symphony is a real head-turner.


----------



## hpowders

The Debussy Etudes as played by Mitsuko Uchida.

The only one I don't care for is the last one.

Otherwise, a sensual captivating aural treat!


----------



## Pugg

Marga Hoeffgen "Agnus Dei" J. S. Bach

I knew I forgot something yesterday....stunning voice.

Thanks to helenora


----------



## JeffD

I was just "blown away" by Scarlatti Sonata in E K380 played by Horowitz. Oh my. It goes down like a clean glass of cool water.


----------



## TxllxT

*Blow away pieces*










Yesterday there was a techno-party in the Amsterdam Concertgebouw. The event had to be stopped, because pieces of the old ceiling came down, because of the extremely loud noise and the disco balls letting loose that were put up there. So literally: 'pieces that blow you away'. It's crazy & maddening how people treat such venues nowadays...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ That is disgusting.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ That is disgusting.


Outrages, blasphemy even.


----------



## Portamento

Julia wolfe: Anthracite Fields






Amazing modern oratorio that won pulitzer prize !


----------



## calvinpv

definitely the best movement from liszt's harmonies poetiques et religieuses:


----------



## bigboy

I recently stumbled across Margarete Babinsky's recording of Erwin Schulhoff's Funf Pittoresken. I think they are some really lovely piano pieces by themselves, but they are given a new layer of interest in that they are also pieces by a European reflecting on trends in American popular music from the twenties and thirties. It's curious to see what he does and does not pick up on in the styles that he is exploring through these pieces.


----------



## Pugg

Glazunov "Symphony No 7" Gennadi Rozhdestvensky

For those who don't know it, that beginning alone....


----------



## helenora

after listening to Glazunov 7th symphony , I went on with *From The Middle ages suit*. Great work of art of late romantic period and what an orchestration - recently it has been lots of talk about orchestration on TC, this guy is one of those to be mentioned when it goes about orchestration.


----------



## Pugg

Maltempo plays Alkan - Etude op. 76 No. 3 "Rondo Toccata for hands reunited" Audio + Sheet music

Bettina: dare you play it?


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> Maltempo plays Alkan - Etude op. 76 No. 3 "Rondo Toccata for hands reunited" Audio + Sheet music
> 
> Bettina: dare you play it?


Stunning piece! Thanks for posting this. It reminds me a little bit of Bach's solo cello and violin works - like Bach, Alkan does an amazing job using unaccompanied melodies to create a polyphonic sound. I don't think I would dare tackle such a virtuosically demanding piece! It would require more practice time (and skill!) than I actually have. But it certainly is thrilling to listen to it and to imagine...


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> Stunning piece! Thanks for posting this. It reminds me a little bit of Bach's solo cello and violin works - like Bach, Alkan does an amazing job using unaccompanied melodies to create a polyphonic sound. I don't think I would dare tackle such a virtuosically demanding piece! It would require more practice time (and skill!) than I actually have. But it certainly is thrilling to listen to it and to imagine...


Someone dared me last night.......I did say I pass.


----------



## Tchaikov6

This is currently blowing me away:


----------



## Pugg

Rafał Blechacz - J.S. Bach: Partita No. 3 in A Minor, BWV 827


----------



## Omicron9

This set of Max Reger's cello works. The first sonata just explodes into existence. Incredibly underrated works, in my opinion.


----------



## brianvds

As reported elsewhere, I just discovered Russian Orthodox chant:






Completely blown away. This is absolutely intoxicating stuff...


----------



## hpowders

The Symphony No. 4 by Christopher Rouse from 2013.

A wonderful work that proves there is plenty left to express with tonality.


----------



## rpc732

Disc 3 of this set includes a recording of the (composer-sanctioned) arrangement of Khachaturian's violin concerto for flute. Rampal did the arrangement and also tackles the concerto here. The flute's not my favorite instrument, but the crowd-pleasing aspects of the concerto are all here, and Rampal's technique is (so far as my non-flutist ears can tell) just magnificent. The orchestra under Martinon is very good, too.


----------



## hpowders

rpc732 said:


> View attachment 94985
> 
> 
> Disc 3 of this set includes a recording of the (composer-sanctioned) arrangement of Khachaturian's violin concerto for flute. Rampal did the arrangement and also tackles the concerto here. The flute's not my favorite instrument, but the crowd-pleasing aspects of the concerto are all here, and Rampal's technique is (so far as my non-flutist ears can tell) just magnificent. The orchestra under Martinon is very good, too.


Look! Up in the sky! It's a bird! It's a plane!! Sorry! The album cover inspired me. :lol:


----------



## johankillen

Widerstehe doch der sunde... The chord progress is from another universe..


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> View attachment 94984
> 
> 
> The Symphony No. 4 by Christopher Rouse from 2013.
> 
> A wonderful work that proves there is plenty left to express with tonality.


You must really like this piece given that you were blown away by it last month as well! 

http://www.talkclassical.com/30292-pieces-have-blown-you-143.html#post1233338

Or maybe it's like what Bettina said on the "You Know You're Getting Old When..." thread,



Bettina said:


> When you can listen to the same piece over and over again, and it always sounds fresh and new because you're losing your memory!!




But it is a nice piece from a living composer!


----------



## 20centrfuge

Listening to the work of James MacMillan, Scottish composer. Violin CTO and Symphony 4. Loving it!


----------



## Pugg

Vivaldi: Gloria.

Teresa Berganza: Mezzosopraan
Lucia Valentini-Terrani: Contralto


----------



## brianvds

rpc732 said:


> View attachment 94985
> 
> 
> Disc 3 of this set includes a recording of the (composer-sanctioned) arrangement of Khachaturian's violin concerto for flute. Rampal did the arrangement and also tackles the concerto here. The flute's not my favorite instrument, but the crowd-pleasing aspects of the concerto are all here, and Rampal's technique is (so far as my non-flutist ears can tell) just magnificent. The orchestra under Martinon is very good, too.


I have actually only heard the flute version, which I probably prefer anyway; I'm not the biggest fan of the violin as solo instrument. Either way, a wonderful work, full of Khachaturian's typical fire and spice.


----------



## Pugg

Lucas and Arthur Jussen - Night | Fazil Say

Night' was composed by the Turkish pianist/composer Fazil Say by commission of the Eduard van Beinum Society at the request of Lucas and Arthur Jussen.


----------



## malvinrisan

Parsifal by Wagner. Solti's Version.


----------



## helenora

First time I listened to this version. and it is amazing, despite of the fact that there are technical issues in some places and his pedal isn't that good, it's not always clear and there are technically impeccable recordings like ones by Richter , Kissin, Sokolov etc, but this one is really conceptually different, emotionally more balanced, initial tempo is just right and gives much more satisfaction than all those "drama" , over-tragic versions by other pianists, they are too melodramatic and this one is really mature. Even if I would have known his age at the time of recording done I still would think it's by someone who understand things and has good taste .


----------



## Pugg

Pierre Fournier - Francois Francoeur, Cello Sonata
My goodness, such a playing style, _remarkable. _


----------



## helenora

Cimarosa Concerto for oboe in c moll


----------



## njk345

Solti + CSO Mahler 7 -- last movement is absurdly energetic


----------



## dillonp2020

Credo from Verdi's Otello. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Pugg

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold - Piano Concerto No.2 in A-major


----------



## bigboy

I just listened to Scriabin's symphony #1 for the first time recently, and having only been really familiar with his piano work before this, I have to say that it was nothing like I expected. I can definitely see how it might be argued this isn't really a "mature" piece of work, and to be honest, I didn't really hear any of the daring harmonic ideas that I love in Scriabin's later work- but maybe they are there, and I'll pick up on them in later listenings.

Nevertheless, it has this youthful vivacity to it, especially the last movement, which really swept me away.


----------



## hpowders

One of the great gems, marked simply and humbly, "andante".

Midori plays it beautifully, with deep sensitivity, even though she leans closer to "adagio" than "andante".


----------



## Sonata

Verdi's Traviata, Rigoletto, and La Forza Del Destino


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Arnold Schoenberg's Gurrelieder. For some reason, hearing this totally new to me work in concert yesterday made an even greater impression on me than hearing well-known and beloved ones (like Das Rheingold or The Alpine Symphony). It's been a day since that, and I still cannot think about anything else. I keep lines from the libretto going through my head:

_Denn all' meine Rosen küßt' ich zu Tod
dieweil ich deiner gedacht..._

I have kissed all of my roses to death
While thinking of you.

And:

_Nach Gurrestadt seid ihr entboten,
heute ist Ausfahrt der Toten!_

To the city of Gurre you are sent,
Today is the dead men's ride!

There will be a repeat concert tonight (I would not be able to make it there even if I wanted to), and a friend of mine is coming to Hamburg specifically to hear it. I am somewhat envoius of the friend: she still has it before her, and for me it is already in the past.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Arnold Schoenberg's Gurrelieder. For some reason, hearing this totally new to me work in concert yesterday made an even greater impression on me than hearing well-known and beloved ones (like Das Rheingold or The Alpine Symphony). It's been a day since that, and I still cannot think about anything else. I keep lines from the libretto going through my head:
> 
> _Denn all' meine Rosen küßt' ich zu Tod
> dieweil ich deiner gedacht..._
> 
> I have kissed all of my roses to death
> While thinking of you.
> 
> And:
> 
> _Nach Gurrestadt seid ihr entboten,
> heute ist Ausfahrt der Toten!_
> 
> To the city of Gurre you are sent,
> Today is the dead men's ride!
> 
> There will be a repeat concert tonight (I would not be able to make it there even if I wanted to), and a friend of mine is coming to Hamburg specifically to hear it. I am somewhat envoius of the friend: she still has it before her, and for me it is already in the past.


What about this one? you are boiling,this a nice recording.:tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ I've been listening to this one on YouTube. It is great.


----------



## calvinpv

These would make a good pairing in a concert:


----------



## Pugg

Bedřich Smetana - The Bartered Bride (Prodaná nevěsta) - Dance of the Comedians


----------



## hpowders

The Bach Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin.
Kyung Wha Chung

Modern performance, but thankfully, HIP-aware: no slides, vibrato practically non-existant.

Ms. Chung gets right to the heart of the Bach matter and I have a good feeling that Bach would have approved.

A magnificent artist reaches the heights!!


----------



## Pugg

​
Collecting the Ebène quartet CD'S, exciting experience.
Hope they do Beethoven soon.


----------



## hpowders

Of the many performances of the Bach Unaccompanied Sonatas and Partitas for Violin in my collection, Midori's inspired playing and delightful but unintrusive ornamentation move this one into first place.

I never realized Midori was this good! She's NOT good. She's great!!!! 

If you love these works, you should hear Midori!!!


----------



## calvinpv

Just listened to Kontakte for the first time last night. VERY impressive:









I also found this site dedicated to Stockhausen. Here's the page for Kontakte; very informative but very heavy reading.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gabriela Lena Frank-Walkabout: Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## AfterHours

hpowders said:


> View attachment 95626
> 
> 
> Of the many performances of the Bach Unaccompanied Sonatas and Partitas for Violin in my collection, Midori's inspired playing and delightful but unintrusive ornamentation move this one into first place.
> 
> I never realized Midori was this good! She's NOT good. She's great!!!!
> 
> If you love these works, you should hear Midori!!!


Hmmm, I'll have to check this one out. Her Mendelssohn Violin Concerto is incredible btw -- maybe the best rendition ever.


----------



## hpowders

AfterHours said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to check this one out. Her Mendelssohn Violin Concerto is incredible btw -- maybe the best rendition ever.


I hope you do! For me these pieces begin with the Partita No. 2 and continue with the Sonatas No. 2 and 3 and Partita No. 3, and it is in those works that she is incredible!!!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I have listened to Tippett's Concerto for Double String Orchestra many times, but today the pure beauty and elegance of the 2nd mvmnt fair took my breath away.


----------



## AfterHours

Among those blowing my mind (and speakers) this week:

Pierre Monteux's rendition of Franck's Symphony in D Minor










Tilson Thomas' rendition of Symphonie Fantastique










Mackerras rendition of the original manuscript version of Janacek's Glagolitic Mass


----------



## Pugg

Camille Saint-Saëns-Chamber Music-The Nash Ensemble


----------



## Pugg

Brahms Double Concerto in A minor, Perlman, Rostropovich 
Hard to beat .


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Brahms Double Concerto in A minor, Perlman, Rostropovich
> Hard to beat .


What about Heifetz / Feuermann?

Ot Fischer / Muller-Schott?


----------



## classical yorkist

I've just this second finished listening to Albert Roussel's Concerto for Piano & Orchestra OP. 36 and it has ticked every box for me. First time I've heard any Roussel, brilliant!


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> What about Heifetz / Feuermann?
> 
> Ot Fischer / Muller-Schott?


Yes I did but this one always does it for me, coupled with the Triple convert from Beethoven .


----------



## AfterHours

Britten's Requiem Symphony blew me away more than it ever has today (w/ my longtime favorite performance from Hickox)










I was also reminded at just how incredible Mozart's 40th and 39th, and 35th Symphonies are, when I revisited my favorite renditions (from Harnoncourt)


----------



## Pugg

David Diamond (1915-2005) Symphony No 2- I Adagio Funebre

Thanks to the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## AfterHours

Tippett's Symphony #4, from this set by Hickox:


----------



## Pugg

"Death and the Maiden" - String Quartet No. 14 in D minor by Franz Schubert in HD! 
The Pavel Haas quartet makes it almost brand new listen.


----------



## hpowders

The Brahms Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Handel as performed by Idil Biret.

Completely swept me away with her impetuous virtuosity. Brilliant!


----------



## Pugg

Zukerman plays Faure Sonata


----------



## calvinpv

I've always been blown away by the Szymanowski Op. 50 Mazurkas, but I just listened to them closely to pick out my favorites. I'd go with 1, 2, 5, 10, and 16. Excellently played by Martin Jones:


----------



## Pugg

Britten Violin Concerto op. 15

Ida Haendel Violin
Paavo Berglund Conductor
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## gardibolt

Just heard the Chausson Symphony in B-flat for the first time ever so far as I know, and it really made an impression on me. Very striking. I only ran across it because I got the Charles Munch big box, and that was one of the pieces in it. A nice find.


----------



## Pugg

Horszowski & Szigeti play Mozart Violin Sonata K 379


----------



## Pugg

Johannes Brahms - String Sextet No. 2 In G Major Op. 36


----------



## KenOC

Brahms' 2nd String Sextet blew me away too, the first time I heard it. What fantastic harmonies!


----------



## Art Rock

Carl Reinecke's late romantic clarinet trio - first time I listened to it (from a Naxos CD I recently bought). Beautiful.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms String Sextets and String Quintets performed by the Nash Ensemble.

Very impressive ensemble playing of four great Brahms chamber works.

I adore the Nash Ensemble!!


----------



## Pugg

Carlo Bergonzi - Vaga luna che inargenti (Studio Version)

This beautiful song was written by the master of bel canto, Bellini. He considered it a "mini Casta Diva". This particular version is beautifully sung in a warm and sensitive manner by the great tenor Carlo Begonzi, one of the most beautiful male voices in opera.


----------



## Omicron9

Fricker string quartets. Holy schnikes.

https://www.amazon.com/Fricker-Stri...42284&sr=8-1&keywords=fricker+string+quartets


----------



## hpowders

The two Brahms String Quintets as performed by the Boston Symphony Chamber Players.

Passionate performances, beautifully integrated, string tones to die for, yet wiith a beautiful rock-like line kept throughout.

One of the finest chamber music recordings I have ever encountered. As good as it gets!

Every chamber music recording made by the Boston Symphony Chamber Players should be purchased, before they are out of print.


----------



## Pugg

Liszt - Sonata in B Minor - Jorge Bolet - 1969 
Outstanding, capital O


----------



## classical yorkist

I've just heard Michel Richard Delalande's setting of the Te Deum and it's seriously blown me away. That's an everything plus the kitchen sink kind of piece. That's another composer to add to the list for further exploration.


----------



## Pugg

Bertrand CHAMAYOU, Schubert "Wanderer Fantasy"

If only I has studied harder.


----------



## brianvds

Stumbled upon this on YouTube; it transported me to a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## Pugg

Spinning disc one from this set, perfect early morning music.


----------



## Selby

*Kaikhosru Shapurji Sorabji* (1892-1988)

100 Transcendental Studies (1940-44)
_No. 69. La punta d'organo. Sottovoce_

Fredrik Ullén, piano

If Chopin wrote a half-hour _nocturne_, this would be it.


----------



## hpowders

The complete Partitas and Sonatas for Unaccompanied Violin played by Rachel Barton Pine.

For my money the most intelligent violinist performing today. She incorporates everything HIP research has to offer on modern violin-short phrases, hardly any vibrato, except sparingly in slow movements and she incorporates the most delightful ornamentation I have ever heard, on repeats and all repeats are taken.

Absolutely astonishing performances. A priceless set.

If you haven't heard this, you really should.


----------



## David OByrne

Not music related but Rachel Barton Pine is so beautiful, she reminds me a little of one of my ex's :kiss:

I've heard those Bach recordings are very good, I will purchase it shortly


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## hpowders

David OByrne said:


> Not music related but Rachel Barton Pine is so beautiful, she reminds me a little of one of my ex's :kiss:
> 
> I've heard those Bach recordings are very good, I will purchase it shortly


She had a horrible accident a while back-a train ran over her legs and she has trouble walking. Luckily, her playing is better than ever. She is at the summit, championing obscure Romantic Violin Concertos and offering, for my money, the finest Bach violin performances I have ever heard.


----------



## hpowders

David OByrne said:


> Not music related but Rachel Barton Pine is so beautiful, she reminds me a little of one of my ex's :kiss:
> 
> I've heard those Bach recordings are very good, I will purchase it shortly


Good! You will love them!! Absolutely astonishing!


----------



## Larkenfield

techniquest said:


> David Maslanka's 4th Symphony. I had never heard of this composer until I stumbled upon him during one of those Youtube expeditions just wandering about and coming across so much new (to me) music. The work as a whole is fantastic, but the ending blew me away in the fashion of Mahler!


That's quite a build-up to the massive climax. I felt like I was standing in front of a wind tunnel and the waves of energy were splashing over me as something positive. I noticed that he quotes the very distinct melody of the Doxology Hymn about four minutes in, so evidently he has deep spiritual or religious convictions associated with his symphony. It's a beautiful melody and I always loved the words too. I remember singing it as a child in church. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pugg

Glière - Symphony No. 2


----------



## Daniel Noynaert

Final scene from Strauss' Salomé sung by Nina Stemme


----------



## Omicron9

Today, it's motets by Machaut.


----------



## hpowders

Alfred Brendel performing Beethoven's Waldstein Sonata.

He must have recorded it several times. The one I have is just about perfect.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Suite #1. Fantastic.
Is Schiff considered a genius/master/virtuosio or whatever the term is for one of the best? He should be. I see him mentioned from time to time but not like some others. Maybe if he gyrated around and mumbled when playing he would be a genius.


----------



## KenOC

Yes, Schiff is considered one of the very best. His Beethoven sonata cycle is legend, and his more recent Bach recordings (on ECM) are even better than his earlier ones.


----------



## Pugg

Alicia de Larrocha plays Granados - Two Spanish Dances [live,2001] 
Another master on the keyboard.


----------



## Pugg

Vieuxtemps Cello Concerto No 1 by


----------



## Art Rock

Some Swedish guy singing Che Gelida Manina. A performance unlike any other.


----------



## hpowders

Steven Staryk performing all Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 and the two Violin Sonatas.

Steven Staryk spent most of his career as the concertmaster of the Concertgebouw, Chicago Symphony, Royal Philharmonic and Toronto Symphony.

These performances were made in the 1960's and are incomparable.

This is one of the greatest of Prokofiev CDs.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Claudio Monteverdi: At the Root of All Opera, Film by Philippe Beziat, Now airing on ARTE television (alas not released on DVD or Blu-Ray yet) FYI: http://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/069067-...ces-de-l-opera

Today the group Scherzi Musicali, under the direction of Nicolas Achten, uploaded five videos of pieces from Monteverdi's L'Orfeo that are used in Beziat's documentary.

Their playlist does not order the pieces in the order of the opera/fabula but I have not rearranged them--I trust their reasoning. IMO the music is SUBLIME as are the staging and the lighting in most of the videos... ('don't tire before _Vi ricorda o boschi ombrosi_ --it' delightful!)

Enjoy! This is what makes life worth living....

1. _Possente spirto

_




2. _Tu se' morta

_




3. _Rosa del ciel

_




4._ Ahi Vista troppo dolce

_




_5. __Vi ricorda o boschi ombrosi_


----------



## Pugg

Clara Haskil : Manuel De Falla - Noches en los jardines de España.


----------



## Pugg

Tartini - Concerto for Violin


----------



## hpowders

The terrific performance of Prokofiev's Violin Sonata No. 1 by Steven Staryk violin, with Mario Bernardi, piano from 1966.


----------



## shangoyal




----------



## Omicron9

I know I've previously mentioned it, but I've been listening to the new Naxos CD of Peter Fricker's string quartets again over the past couple of days, and I'm just blown away. Here's his 1st quartet:


----------



## AfterHours

Possibly the very best rendition I've ever heard of Beethoven's Appassionata. Though I've long held that Annie Fischer's is the pinnacle, I think I might be changing my mind...






Does anyone know what year and where this stunning rendition by Claudio Arrau is? The more certain and precise the info is the better, though any leads can help  And also if it's available on a particular CD issue or only on live video?


----------



## Pugg

Haydn Symphony No 98 B flat major Bernstein New York Philarmonic


----------



## Pugg

Mitsuko Uchida plays Debussy 12 Etudes


----------



## Pugg

DITTERSDORF Harp Concerto in A Major

Marisa Robles

Wonderful music in all it's simplicity.


----------



## Flamme

Very intense and i just heard bout guy!


----------



## dillonp2020

Bach Partita no.2 in C minor for Harpsichord. I've not always been a fan of the harpsichord, Wanda Landowska changed that for me. I've gotten more into vinyl lately, and I purchased a rather inexpensive Landowska record. The performance and the piece are equally brilliant. In general, I've gotten more into Bach's many keyboard works lately.


----------



## Flamme

Now i want some ORANGES...


----------



## Rossiniano

The Handel Sarabande in D minor. It is so simple yet so moving. It was written when Handel was quite young, yet the emotional depths explored are extraordinarily complex. It borought a year to my eye as I was playing it.

A youtube clip showing the score to show how so much can come from so little!


----------



## AfterHours

This unbelievable performance of Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 30 from Claudio Arrau. So deeply felt and profoundly stimulating that it brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## AfterHours

Does anyone know which year the above Arrau performance is? Also, is this particular performance available on CD? On a DVD only?


----------



## Pugg

CHOPIN Valzer in Mi m Op. Post. - Tamàs Vàsàry


----------



## KevinFromFrance

Schumann's Violin Concerto.


----------



## Pugg

KevinFromFrance said:


> Schumann's Violin Concerto.


Any specific recording/ performer?


----------



## Forss

Mozart's _Clarinet Quintet in A major_ (K. 581) has made quite an impact on me lately. It is so soothing (without being dull or unchallenging), and one can really feel how Mozart is saying, with a soft and gentle voice: "I think of You, too!" - The piece reminds me of Beethoven in that it shows Mozart's _big heart_, as it were, in a way that is not quite common in his oeuvre.


----------



## Kajmanen

Prokofievs Symphony 7 First movement especially.


----------



## Pugg

Pavel Haas (1899-1944): String Quartet No.1,op.3 (in one movement) (1920).

Pavel Haas String Quartet.


----------



## helenora

Dvorak Slavonic dances no.2

super popular I know, too popular, but when you don't listen to it for a long time then it sounds very fresh and you want to play it again and again.


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven "Der glorreiche Augenblick" Hermann Scherchen

"Der glorreiche Augenblick""The glorious moment",
cantata op 136 by Ludwig van Beethoven, sung in Italian
Lucille Udovich, soprano


----------



## ldiat

well i like this as recently. and i viewed the Opera on you tube 4 hrs. i guess with breaks


----------



## tdc

Debussy - _Hommage à Rameau_

I want to learn to play this piece!


----------



## Pugg

Richard Strauss : Der Bürger aus Edelmann - Suite 1/3 (le Bourgeois gentilhomme)


----------



## Taplow

Mendelssohn Chorwerke


----------



## Pugg

Franz Danzi Two Wind quintets op 56


----------



## Pugg

Franz Lachner - String Quintet in C-minor


----------



## Pugg

Rimsky Korsakov : Symphony No. 2 in F sharp minor. "Antar"
Ernest Ansermet (Conductor)
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande


----------



## hpowders

Schumann Kreisleriana. Superb example of hyper-Romanticism.


----------



## Pugg

Vitaly Pisarenko plays Liszt - Après une lecture du Dante - Fantasia quasi sonata, S161/7


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel.

The most inspired performance I have ever heard! Cynthia Raim.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Hanson: Symphony No. 2 _Romantic_ (Schwarz, Seattle Symphony)

I am really moved by such amazing melodies and orchestral control. Maybe, my favorite symphony by an American composer.


----------



## Joe B

MusicSybarite said:


> Hanson: Symphony No. 2 _Romantic_ (Schwarz, Seattle Symphony)
> 
> I am really moved by such amazing melodies and orchestral control. Maybe, my favorite symphony by an American composer.


Delos originally released 4 CD's of Hanson Symphonies and other works. They are 4 gems in my collection. Do you have Symphony No. 3 in the same series. Fantastic! I love Hanson's music and Delos's recording of them (thank you John Eargle).


----------



## MusicSybarite

Joe B said:


> Delos originally released 4 CD's of Hanson Symphonies and other works. They are 4 gems in my collection. Do you have Symphony No. 3 in the same series. Fantastic! I love Hanson's music and Delos's recording of them (thank you John Eargle).


Yes, I have all the 4 CDs, as you said, they are a treasure. There are the 7 symphonies, The Lament for Beowulf, Piano concerto, Mosaics, and others. Strangely, Hanson is not quite recorded. I don't remember the Nr. 3 well, so I should revisit it soon.


----------



## Pugg

Ernest Chausson - Janine Jansen - Concerto for Piano, Violin and String Quartet in D major, op. 21


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Shostakovich 5. I had the honor of performing it with one incredible symphony. I posted here earlier claiming it was one popular piece I really disliked... My opinion has completely changed. it's always in my head now.


----------



## clavichorder

I like that piece a lot, extremely witty.


----------



## Anankasmo

Saint-Saëns Three symphonic Tableaus La foi


----------



## Joe B

MusicSybarite said:


> Yes, I have all the 4 CDs, as you said, they are a treasure. There are the 7 symphonies, The Lament for Beowulf, Piano concerto, Mosaics, and others. Strangely, Hanson is not quite recorded. I don't remember the Nr. 3 well, so I should revisit it soon.


The theme introduced in the second movement is beautiful. He also brings it back to end the symphony in the forth movement.....awesome!


----------



## Williarw

Britten's War Requiem. It is so powerful!


----------



## hpowders

Davidsbündlertänze by Schumann as performed by Wilhelm Kempff.

I am in love with Schumann's wild Romanticism. Thoroughly convincing passion!

This is great genius at work!


----------



## Pugg

Bernstein - Academic Festival Overture (Brahms)


----------



## Gordontrek

I did my first serious listening of Debussy's La Mer not long ago. Absolutely blew me away!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This, but a different recording. "Schwanengesang" by Heinrich Schütz. I have the one conducted by Philippe Herreweghe, early-music-hero of mine.


----------



## hpowders

Schumann Kreisleriana.

My favorite solo piano work.

The performance by Evgeny Kissin is one of the finest ever-a perfect marriage of amazing technique and unbridled passion.


----------



## Pugg

Johann Nepomuk Hummel - Trumpet Concerto / Håkan Hardenberger

The sun is shining, this music, could life be better?


----------



## hpowders

Schumann:

Fantasie in C

Papillons

Kreisleriana

Fantasiestücke, Op. 12

Humoresque

One of my most precious albums. Magnificent performances by Cynthia Raim. All Schumann masterpieces.

Sorry to say this fabulous collection is now out of print.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Brahms Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major, Op. 1 (Eugene List).


----------



## Pugg

Mario Häring - Rachmaninoff Moments Musicaux Nos. 1, 4 and 5


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> Johann Nepomuk Hummel - Trumpet Concerto / Håkan Hardenberger
> 
> The sun is shining, this music, *could life be better?*


Yes, very much so :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Ashkenazy plays Chopin - CD 8 Waltzes


----------



## regenmusic

Paul Hindemith: Sonata per arpa (1939)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Pugg

Hummel Piano Concerto No 2 in A Minor 
Stephen Hough.


----------



## Agamemnon

Since a couple of weeks I am under the spell of Debussy. In the past I didn't like Debussy's music: it was too soft, too vague and I probably missed the hammering style of the piano for which I liked the piano so much but which Debussy tried to eliminate. But recently I have reckoned the greatness of Debussy: his music is modern and accessible at the same time! His music can be as melodic and sweet/romantic as Chopin's, but even more than Chopin he has a jazzy style and he points forward to Messiaen and all the great modernist composers of the 20th century. Debussy is the Van Gogh of music: a precursor to modernism but still very accessible and 'beautiful'. Music one can only love.


----------



## Pugg

Verdi - Quattro pezzi sacri (Four Sacred Pieces)


----------



## hpowders

Robert Schumann, Davidsbündlertänze as performed by Wilhelm Kempff.

Wonderful hyper-Romanticism at its best!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Holst: _Beni Mora_ and _Japanese Suite_










This disc is spectacular. About _Beni Mora_ I can figure out why John Williams was inspired by Holst.


----------



## Pugg

Debussy: String Quartet In G Minor, Op. 10 - 3. Andantino / Quatuor Ébène


----------



## janxharris

Sibelius's 7th Symphony.


----------



## JEC

Sibelius 7 - What a sacred piece.


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky Symphony No 6


----------



## hpowders

Robert Schumann: Carnaval, Arabeske and Kreisleriana.

Fine rhapsodic performances, in the Romantic tradition.


----------



## TwoPhotons

The third act of Tristan und Isolde. When Tristan sings "...verflucht sei, furchtbarer Trank!" I almost choked on my tea!


----------



## Pugg

VIVALDI Concerto a minor for two violins


----------



## Pugg

Krommer Partita Op.45 No.1


----------



## WildThing

TwoPhotons said:


> The third act of Tristan und Isolde. When Tristan sings "...verflucht sei, furchtbarer Trank!" I almost choked on my tea!


What bitter irony! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

L. Mozart - Sinfonia pastorella in G


----------



## Fugue Meister

I love Beethoven yet for whatever reason I was never really able to connect with the Diabelli Variations Op. 120, that is until this year. It started when I put it on a few times some months ago and it really began to stick with me for the first time, the past two weeks I've listened to it every day and it is an astounding work. I'm beginning to think it may replace the Goldberg variations as my favorite variation set.


----------



## Pugg

Dvořák CYPRESSES B.152,


----------



## hpowders

I realize I have recently recommended this CD.

After living with it for several days now, it contains performances of Carnaval and Kreisleriana in the B grade range. Good, but not great.

However the reason for purchasing this CD is for the most magnificent, poetic performance of the Arabeske. It's like a different pianist took over, so beautiful and inspired.

Schumann tagged on toward the end of the Arabeske, a dreamy coda of about one and a half minutes, which for me is one of the truly great moments in all of music. Primakov's handling of it is so moving, it can make you cry.


----------



## Pugg

Kurt Atterberg - Symphony No.6 in C-major, Op.31 "Dollarsymfonin" (1928)


----------



## Becca

The Mahler 3rd is a piece that I have enjoyed for decades, both live and recordings, but there always seem to be longeurs where my attention starts wondering, until I finally listened to this recording...









If evidence is ever needed that technical and artistic perfection do not necessarily go together, this is it...
- This is a live recording done for broadcast on 23rd May 1969 from Manchester's old Free Trade Hall but apparently without audience.
- The string/brass balance is not always the best, probably because the 1960s Halle did not have the biggest/strongest string section.
- There are quite a few brass flubs.
BUT this is (for me) an overpowering performance that never loses sight of the overarching structure of the symphony and so keeps my total, rapt attention. My recent go-to performance has been Tennstedt's live LPO, but not any longer.

A side note: Barbirolli, as with Klemperer, has a reputation for being slower, but this version, at 93:33, is faster than Chailly/RCO (99:12), Rattle/BPO (live, 97:47) and Tennstedt/LPO (live, 95:58).


----------



## Pugg

V. Cliburn & K. Kondrashin "Brahms Concerto No 2" -1/2


----------



## hpowders

The drunks at my favorite tavern recommended Davidsbündlertänze (say that 5 times quickly) by Schumann and they were right! Love it! Willhelm Kempff on piano.


----------



## Pugg

Cedric Thiebergien playing this outstanding Szymanowsky music.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Brahms: Piano quartet No. 3 in C minor, op. 60

Revisiting this marvelous piece. It's so intense, quite passionate, very definite. There are some particularly lyrical parts for the piano I find so lovely. I regard it as one of his great masterpieces.


----------



## Pugg

Edvard Grieg ~ Notturno (Lyric Pieces Op. 54)
Leif Ove Andsnes


----------



## Neward Thelman

Crazy, windy, wet summer. While I was up on the ladder, cleaning out my gutters, a gust of wind almost blew me away.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart played by Quatuor Ebène. :angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Peter Sculthorpe


----------



## hpowders

Kreisleriana and the Fantasie in C by Robert Schumann as performed by the Hungarian pianist Klára Würtz.

Ms. Würtz is to Schumann piano playing what Artur Rubinstein was to Chopin.

Simply wonderful!









Kreisleriana, Toccata and Symphonic Etudes by Robert Schumann as performed by the Argentinian pianist, Nelson Goerner, who has made quite a name for himself!

Another wonderful Schumann disc!


----------



## beetzart

Cesar Franck's Piano Trios, all four of them, written between the ages of 17-20. They are extremely mature and powerful and very melancholic in places, they could easily reduce people to tears. This is the 1st Trio and is so cleverly written with the returning theme/motif in the piano in the bass.


----------



## Andolink

This 3-disc set arrived today and I put on the first piece on disc one and...*OMG*...absolutely breathtakingly beautiful--

*Salvatore Sciarrino*: _Variazioni_ for violoncello and orchestra (1974)
Francesco Dillon, cello
Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI/Tito Ceccherini


----------



## DeepR

janxharris said:


> Sibelius's 7th Symphony.


I've long listened to the Vanska/Lahti recording only. After that I had some trouble appreciating other recordings. But yesterday I listened to Segerstam and the piece blew me away again. How wonderful.


----------



## Pugg

Franz Anton Hoffmeister. Concerto for 2 clarinets and orchestra in E flat major in one movement


----------



## MusicSybarite

Nørgård - Symphony No. 3

Astounding for saying the less. Overall, this is extraordinary! It's like a cosmic trip, an ecstatic contemplation of the universe. What a sound canvas! Another great revelation for me this year.


----------



## Pugg

Bach: Perlman / Zukerman - Concerto for Two Violins BWV 1043


----------



## Agamemnon

Nanna Ikonen: Not I


----------



## calvinpv

I found this while listening around for the TC Top Electronic Thread. A rather simple piece by Saariaho, but quite enchanting, haunting. Whatever trace of a melody that seems to arise out of the piece almost has a medieval modal flavor going on; yet, surrounded by its modern context, it comes off as yearning, nostalgic, which fits the sung text perfectly.


----------



## Pugg

Ludwig August Lebrun - Oboe Concerto No. 3 in C major


----------



## poconoron

Mozart's Don Giovanni, Figaro, Cosi fan tutte and Magic Flute - every time I listen to them!


----------



## Pugg

Haydn Symphony No 7 C major 'Le Midi' Neville Marriner


----------



## hpowders

Robert Schumann's Humoreske. The title refers to changing human moods and is in no way a "comedy".
It is one of Schumann's greatest solo piano works and represents the very summit of German Romanticism joining the Fantasie in C and Kreisleriana.

I cannot imagine a finer performance of it than the one by Cynthia Raim.

It's a shame this album is out of print. Every lover of Schumann's piano music should possess it.


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven - Quintet in E-flat major, Op.16


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 6 (1948).

Schuman's greatest masterpiece and arguably, the finest symphony ever composed by an American.

Devastating in its impact. A requiem for the human race.


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven, Cello Sonata No 1, Casals and Serkin
Now spinning, sublime.


----------



## hpowders

Robert Schumann, Fantasie in C and Symphonic Etudes (including the five posthumous etudes) as performed by the British pianist, John Bingham.

Another pianist seemingly born to play Schumann!


----------



## Pugg

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting Schumann symphonies, new standard.


----------



## hpowders

The complete Mozart Piano Sonatas as performed by Klára Würtz.

Let's face it. The 18 Mozart Piano Sonatas are collectively disappointing when compared to the Beethoven 32. All except two are in polite major keys, ruffling no feathers. Mozart's two greatest piano sonatas are the two in minor keys, A minor and C minor. I wish he had composed more like them. They are profound. The only major key sonata that approaches the brilliance and inspiration of the piano concertos is the C Major, K. 330.

Given what they are, the performances by Ms. Würtz on modern piano are very fine indeed. The only nit I would pick is I would have appreciated a bit more drama in the magnificent A minor Sonata.

The piano sound, like the playing, is marvelous. Five CDs for $16. It doesn't get much better than that.

I actually prefer Mozart Keyboard Sonatas performed on fortepiano, but was quite happy with this set.

For those of you who are allergic to fortepianos, this set cannot be recommended too highly!

An extraordinary bargain from a great pianist! For lovers of Mozart on modern piano, mind-blowing!


----------



## Tchaikov6

It is such a beautiful piece I just discovered, my favorite piece by Messiaen right now. Absolutely spiritual and completely mind-blowing!


----------



## JosefinaHW

Schubert & Goerne, _Du Bist die Ruh

_Perfection


----------



## Becca

Every once in a while I come across a new or hitherto unknown but recent work that confirms my faith in the present and future of classical music. Today was such a day, a review in the Guardian (link) led me to a composer that I had never heard of before - Steve Elcock's symphony #3 (~2012) (spotify link). While it is somewhat derivative (aren't most works?) it is derivative in a positive way, i.e. building on the past but with something unique to say in an interesting and very personal style.


----------



## hpowders

The Charles Ives Concord Sonata.

Perhaps my favorite music of all time. Kaleidoscopic energy intermingled with the most heartfelt lyrical passages I've ever experienced, intermingled with Ives' obsession over the four note fate motif that commences Beethoven's Fifth Symphony.

It all adds up to an epic piano sonata of some 43-49 minutes in length, depending on tempos chosen.

For me, the Ives Concord Sonata is the most significant piano sonata written since Beethoven's Hammerklavier, and definitely worthy to stand beside it.

Marc-André Hamelin's performance is one of the finest.


----------



## Pugg

Great recording from Mr Shostakovich family.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Ich habe genug _Cantata BWV 82
Matthias Goerne


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bach, _Christen, ätzet diesen Tag_, Cantata BWV 63
Herreweghe and Collegium Vocale Gent

Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Ingeborg Danz, alto
Mark Padmore, tenor
Sebastian Noack, bass


----------



## Steve1087

Never been a lover of Vivaldi The Four Seasons but the FS 'Recomposed by Max Richter' is superb.


----------



## IllBeBach

Just discovered Sibelius's "Violin Concerto in d minor." Excellent violin piece.


----------



## hpowders

The Mozart Keyboard Sonatas as played on fortepiano by Ronald Brautigam.

Not perfect performances (all repeats taken, yet, no embellishments), but the dazzling performances by Brautigam give me a new found appreciation for this wonderful composer who strung magnificent notes together as naturally and as easily, as the rest of us breath.


----------



## Botschaft

hpowders said:


> The Mozart Keyboard Sonatas as played on fortepiano by Ronald Brautigam.
> 
> Not perfect performances (all repeats taken, yet, no embellishments), but the dazzling performances by Brautigam give me a new found appreciation for this wonderful composer who strung magnificent notes together as naturally and as easily, as the rest of us breath.


Make sure then to check out his Beethoven if you have not yet done so. The later ones are particularly great.


----------



## Pugg

IllBeBach said:


> Just discovered Sibelius's "Violin Concerto in d minor." Excellent violin piece.


Played by which violinist/ orchestra/ conductor?


----------



## Botschaft

Improbus said:


> Make sure then to check out his Beethoven if you have not yet done so. The later ones are particularly great.


Or the bagatelles, for that matter, which are perhaps even more astounding.


----------



## musicrom

Not too surprising, but I'm listening to Beethoven's 9th Symphony, which I haven't done for a while. It's just too good, I can't find a good place to stop... it's pretty late...


----------



## hpowders

Mozart: third movement, Andante: theme with 12 variations, Piano Sonata in D Major K.284.

One of the finest theme and variations ever composed is the third movement of this Mozart piano sonata.

If you never heard it before, you would swear it was early Beethoven:highly virtuosic; dazzling, actually, and brimming to the rim with disarming humor.

No wonder this fairly early sonata was a favorite of Mozart throughout his short life to perform for himself.

Two fine performances of it: Ronald Brautigam on fortepiano and Klára Würtz on modern piano.

This magnificent theme and variations, indeed, did blow me away!!!


----------



## Goddess Yuja Wang

This one will be nothing new to you guys... I keep reading here on TC rave reviews and comments about *Rautavaara* from so many of you. I finally got to him today...

His name didn't sound particularly promising to me, but after listening, all I can say now is a resounding: *WOW! *
You guys were not wrong. I've only heard 2 of his works so far, and I really like what is coming out of my speakers. I can tell he will quickly escalate my favourite composers list.

So thank you, TC members, for showing me this great music.

Hello, Rautavaara!

I've been listening to this version of his piano concerto. Do you like her interpretation of it? I do!


----------



## Pugg

Just finished this one, unbeatable.


----------



## Gouldanian

One of his least known recordings, yet one of his most moving.

Glenn Gould's own transcription, and interpretation, of Wagner's Siegfried Idyll. Enjoy.


----------



## Pugg

Daniil Trifonov performs Johann Strauss - Die Fledermaus at the Arthur Rubinstein Piano Master Competition (March, 2012, Tel Aviv).

Lang Lang eat you heart out.


----------



## hpowders

Wow! I am so grateful for having found this one!

Linda Nicholson playing four Mozart piano sonatas on an ORIGINAL Anton Walter (Vienna) instrument from 1797.

Walter was Mozart's favorite piano manufacturer and there are only 18 original Walter pianos still in existence.

The piano was lovingly restored by Christopher Clarke and produces the finest sounds I've ever heard from a fortepiano, probably due to the magnificent original wood. A revelation!

Lovers of HIP keyboard Mozart should pounce.


----------



## Pugg

​
Zimerman's new Schubert CD.


----------



## Janspe

Henri Dutilleux: _Tout un monde lointain..._ for cello and orchestra.

This piece isn't by any standards a new discovery for me since I've heard it many times already, but today I was once again struck by its mysterious beauty and fiery power. I think it's my favourite cello concerto - or at least among my favourites, up there with works by Schumann, Elgar, Shostakovich and Lutosławski.


----------



## JosefinaHW

*Thomas Allen My God, what a voice!!!!!* 'just when I have to go out....

Schubert, _Erlkonig_, arranged by Berlioz


----------



## JosefinaHW

The following is dedicated to SiegendesLicht. So far I haven't heard anyone sing it like your man.

Charles Gounod, _Faust_ ""Avant de quitter ces lieux"
DFD


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## JosefinaHW

Simon Keenlyside

I like his version of this very much, too, although now that time has passed I can't stand his MacBeth.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Simon Keenlyside
> 
> I like his version of this very much, too, although now that time has passed I can't stand his Macbeth.


Sorry to hear that, may I ask why Josefina?


----------



## Pugg

Sibelius, Symphonie Nr 2 D Dur op 43 Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> Sorry to hear that, may I ask why Josefina?


Pugg, first of all I in *no way* regret my purchase of the _Opus Arte, ROH production of MacBeth_ starring Simon Keenlyside and Liudmyla Monastryska. It is an extremely different staging, interpretation, and camera distance than the performance that I watched several times before the ROH production--the Muti, Renato Bruson, Maria Guleghina (!!!) performance.

Also, the CD performance that I've had for several years and that I've listened to many times is the _1999 Digital Remastering of the EMI, Mutti, Sherrill Milnes (!!!) Fiorenza Cossotto Performance._

So I've had very different voices, staging, costumes, etc. in my mind before watching the RHO performance and I have to say that I think that Maria Guleghina is an outstanding Lady MacBeth, in voice, facial appearance and costumes. Also the Muti performance conveys to me the almost completely other-worldly setting of the drama: the world that the characters inhabit has been transformed by their thoughts and actions into an almost completely different world: their space is a cube on it's side-not a "sphere" rotating on it's proper axis; individual colors dominate scenes; Lady MacBeth truly breaks with/or is on the edge of reality in her gestures, posture and the way she is filmed in the _Una maccia_ scene. For me, the Muti production is visually more dramatic. That being said......

The RHO production's interpretation of the MacBeth and his wife's decision (?) not to have children/ or MacBeth's desire not to have children although his wife wanted them (I am somewhat divided on what the director was exactly saying there) as the fundamental "disturbance" in the drama is a completely different spin on MacBeth for me. You know how you see the double bed in the beginning, then the two twin beds side by side, then, finally, the two twin beds on opposite side of the room.... it seems like the director is trying to say that the differing desires of Lady MacBeth and MacBeth drive them apart and are the underlying "problem" of the drama--not the killing of the king, or the killing of the king is an outward manifestation of the fundamental division of the couple. *(I'd like to hear your thoughts re/ this, Pugg, or anyone who has seen the ROH production).*

I MacBeth never wanted to have children anyway, his feelings about not having any children or a wife to respect, honor, and love him doesn't really matter to him, so a character feeling such a way very well might sing _Pieta, etc_.. more in annoyance or anger that the kids he didn't want in the first place are still haunting him and bringing about his ultimate destruction. In contrast to the Muti production and a few other performances of the "Pieta.." aria on YouTube, MacBeth is usually sitting down throughout the aria: tired, sad, devastated, frustrated, devastated, you fill in anything that you imagine he is feeling. Here, Keenlyside is standing facing the bed with his back to the camera and I just don't hear the profound deep pain that I hear in Milne's version (or Nucci, etc.). Maybe that is what the director wanted given all that I said about the children.... BUT, I have my doubts.

This is a totally different way of interpreting MacBeth and the "Pieta" aria--not that I'm not open to different interpretations....I just think that Keenlyside didn't know how to feel those feelings or convey them at the time of this video recording...... Again, I don't think I buy that either because when I see and hear him perform Gounod's _Avant de quitter ces lieux _which was filmed several years before _MacBeth, _it's perfectly clear that he can slow himself down and expressively sing very deep emotions beautifully.

All this being said, I think Liumyla Monastyrska sings the part beautifully-that "sharpness," or "that *tone of a voice that rises to a type of shreek, but still beautiful shreek (is there a proper vocal term for this effect?)*-to me is part of the character. I really like how the production has given me a lot to think about in terms of internal dynamic.

When I said that I can't stand Keenlyside's MacBeth I was also thinking of the YouTube video where I saw and heard him perform for the first time in my life, compared to the Gounod video. IMHO he doesn't turn down or internalize the intense, vibrant, virile… energy that he has in his off-stage life. Just watch how he "walks" onto the stage. I love that about Keenlyside but I don't think the MacBeth of "Pieta… or even Perfidi" has that kind of energy.

I also think that all that energy and intensity seems to make Keenlyside's performance sloppy, too fast, too staccato at times, and it definitely for me does not convey the profound sadness of what he is realizing about his life during that aria. (I can still hear the beauty of his voice in that concert performance, so it's not a "completely cannot stand all the time."
I would love to hear your thoughts about all this. Again, absolutely no regrets about the purchase.

Here are all the clips:

Muti Performance (Lady MacBeth's first scene: 22:06 Una maccia... 2:21:28 This video is the entire opera.






Three key pieces from the Muti, Sherrill Milnes (!!!), Fiorenza Cossotto recording:

MacBeth,_ Perfidi..
_





MacBeth, _Pieta..._



Lady MacBeth_, Una maccia

_




Simon Keenlyside, Concert Performance of_ Perfidi... and Pieta...
_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thomas Hampson, _MacBeth_, "Perfidi...pieta"

I think he understands, feels and conveys the meaning of the text... at least as I have understood it the majority of the time.


----------



## hpowders

Wilhelm Kempff performing all the great solo piano works by Robert Schumann, a 4 CD set.

Piano playing that one rarely encounters from today's artists-warmth, poetry, virtuosity always in the service of the music, and never just for self-centered flashiness.

I doubt if Wilhelm Kempff would ever win any of today's piano competitions, if he was alive today and in his prime. He was simply too fine an artist.


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Adagio in B minor, K. 540 and Twelve Variations in C Major on "Ah, vous dirai-je Maman" K. 265.

Many know the theme in K. 265 as "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star", but let's not kid ourselves. This is a magnificent set of 12 variations-dazzling in the faster sections, profound in the slower ones.

The Adagio K. 540, arguably, is Mozart's greatest work for solo keyboard and reaches profound levels of depth few other composers ever have.

Igor Kipnis on fortepiano is the perfect person for the job.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have been blown away by the power of Cherubini's Masses.


----------



## AfterHours

Fischer-Dieskau & Brendel's astonishing 1979 rendition of Schubert's _Winterreise_, which just recently returned, in full, to Youtube:






Note that this is _not_ the 1986 rendition released on CD when Fischer-Dieskau was past his peak (though still very good).

This is from 1979, issued on DVD only, as follows: https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Win...rt+winterreise+brendel+fischer+dies kau+1979

I am not sure how much longer this will be available on Youtube (hopefully permanently), so I HIGHLY recommend watching and listening to this. It is the greatest performance of this work ever recorded.


----------



## Pugg

Louise Farrenc - Symphony No. 1 (1842)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## tdc

This is a really nice version of Brahms - Trio op. 114

Martin Frost: clarinet
Clemens Hagen: cello 
Leif Ove Andsnes: piano


----------



## Omicron9

Aho: Symphony No. 10.


----------



## hpowders

Mozart's first six piano sonatas as played by Roberto Prosseda, on a Fazioli piano tuned with Vallotti unequal temperament.

As HIP as one can be on a modern piano.

This is not the most profound Mozart, but delightful, all the same.

No Romanticisms here. Razor sharp articulation; spiky!! All repeats taken with embellishments, not only musical, but sometimes by changing tempos too! Nice little bridge passages added as should be expected, when performing Mozart sonatas, but too often, not.

Looking forward to Prosseda's next recording of Mozart's Sonatas 7-12.

A most intelligent pianist! Yes. These performances blew me away!!


----------



## Sloe

Franz Berwald´s fourth symphony:






Andreas Hallén´s A Christmas Oratorium:


----------



## regenmusic

Otto Luening: Sonata for Piano In memoriam Ferruccio Busoni (1966)

Reminds me of Hindimith's Ludas Tonalis.


----------



## Pugg

This fantastic new disc by Leif Ove Andsnes 
Sibelius: Impromptu Op. 5/6


----------



## JosefinaHW

Welsh National Anthem

While listening to various Bryn Terfel pieces I found this video and it brings tears to my eyes and I feel like the Grinch when his heart grows a thousand times bigger.

(Not about politics and I don't know a thing about football)


----------



## Nocture In Blue




----------



## JosefinaHW

Carl Maria von Weber, _Euryanthe_, "Wo Berg ich mich?"
Christian Gerhaher, Daniel Harding--Conductor, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks

This is stormy, intense gorgeous music. How could Schubert say "This is not music...." !!!???!!!


----------



## musicrom

Every time I listen to Sibelius's Violin Concerto, I get blown away. I've listened to it so many times at this point, and it has not gotten old or boring like many other pieces have. It's just too good...... :angel:


----------



## regenmusic

Rachmaninov/Respighi: 5 Études-tableaux (P. 160) (1930)


----------



## Pugg

Borodine / F. Noack : Polovtsian Dances | Florian Noack, piano


----------



## Pugg

Arriaga - String Quartet No. 3 In E-flat major


----------



## Pugg

Kalkbrenner Grand Septuor in A Major opus 132


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

The andante assai at the 12:30 mark of the clip... Probably one of my favourite pieces ever...


----------



## walt

Frank Martin-Mass For Two Choirs.Composed in 1922/26 and not published/performed until 1963.Martin withheld this work because he thought it too personal and didn't want to subject it to critical opinion.Lucky for us he was persuaded to release it.It's a masterful acapella composition.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Bach: The Art of Fugue* and *Musical Offering.* Bach seems to have the wonderful ability to take an incredibly difficult intellectual problem and make it into beautiful and deeply human music.
*Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1.* The Rondo is just too beautiful... gets me every time.
*Fauré: Requiem.* I was lucky enough to sing in it this morning. Aaaaa! It's gorgeous!


----------



## senza sordino

I'm nearly at the end of my English music listening project. I've heard some new music, interspersed with familiar music on CDs I own. There was a lot of music I liked and some I didn't like as much, and a few pieces I'll never seek out again. 

I had never heard these pieces before, and it won't be the last. These pieces really impressed me:
Rebecca Clarke Viola Sonata 
Samuel Coleridge Taylor Violin Concerto
Benjamin Britten Death in Venice Suite
Elgar Dream of Gerontius
Finzi Clarinet Concerto 
Bliss Colour Symphony 
Tippett Piano Concerto


----------



## AfterHours

This stunning set of Bach's Violin Partitas and Sonatas is definitely up there with the very greatest recordings:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I heard this piece performed by the Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields Orchestra last week, and that was fine enough, but this particular performance is what has blown me away. There is so much tenderness in this music! And the violinist himself seems to be enjoying his own performance immensely. Just watching him play is wonderful.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Magdalena Kozena & Vivaldi, _Vivaldi_, Venice Baroque Orchestra, Andrea Marcon

Sublime. Unfortunately not many of the pieces are available on YouTube. Available on Amazon Music.


----------



## Pugg

Wind Octet - Igor Stravinsky


----------



## Pugg

Giuseppe Ferlendis - Oboe Concerto in F-major


----------



## Robert Gamble

I was really surprised how much I liked this. This isn't the version I have, so hopefully it's a good rendition.


----------



## nikon

Faure - Requiem / by R.Shaw (1985)


----------



## Itullian

Listened straight through.
An amazing opera and a wonderful recording.


----------



## laurie

_This_ completely blew me away this morning ~






This violin concerto, by a Canadian composer, Marjan Mozetich (who I had _never_ heard of)
is stunningly beautiful .... it gives me shivers & goosebumps & tears in my eyes .... just amazing.
The rest of my day will be spent listening to everything I can find of his on YouTube (while cleaning the kitchen after yesterday's feast!)
*Thank You* to LezLee for posting this in the "Unheralded Composers" game!


----------



## Robert Gamble

laurie said:


> _This_ completely blew me away this morning ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This violin concerto, by a Canadian composer, Marjan Mozetich (who I had _never_ heard of)
> is stunningly beautiful .... it gives me shivers & goosebumps & tears in my eyes .... just amazing.
> The rest of my day will be spent listening to everything I can find of his on YouTube (while cleaning the kitchen after yesterday's feast!)
> *Thank You* to LezLee for posting this in the "Unheralded Composers" game!


And thank you LezLee and Laurie both! This was really nice. Probably will be picking up the CD soon.


----------



## Pugg

Mendelssohn / String Symphony No. 1 in C major


----------



## walt

Christopher Bowers-Broadbent on church organ,playing Erik Satie-Messe des Pauvres.From a ECM cd.


----------



## Pugg

Romance Op. 62, Edward Elgar - Michael Engelbrecht - euphonium


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Always deserves its twenty minutes (and the rest of course deserves its ninety)


----------



## Simon Moon

This constantly blows me away.


----------



## Pugg

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K. 466 (Murray Perahia)


----------



## newyorkconversation

Shostakovich String Quartet No.13 in B Flat Minor (Op.138).

This blew me away in live performance last week.


----------



## Pugg

Mascagni: Messa di Gloria (Full album)


----------



## Becca

From the start of the Ludwig Orchestra's current tour at the Concertgebouw...

.... 




With an incredible ending...

.... 




P.S. in Hamburg on the 11th then Aix-en-Provence and Dortmund


----------



## Ebonis17

Der doppelganger by Schubert really blew me away


----------



## Pugg

Ebonis17 said:


> Der doppelganger by Schubert really blew me away


Performed by who?


----------



## Pugg

Émile Waldteufel - The Skater's Waltz, Op. 183
Not that highbrow culture but just try to writhe it.


----------



## Sloe

Lady Mcbeth of Mtsensk:


----------



## Roger Knox

Joseph Marx: _Eine Herbstsymphonie_ (Autumn Symphony), performed by American Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Leon Botstein.


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Mignon_, Acte III, scène 5: "Elle ne croyait pas, dans sa candeur naïve" Jonas Kauffman

I'm listening to this album on Amazon Music Unlimited


----------



## Bluecrab

_String Trio_ by the Polish-American composer Stanislaw Skrowaczewski (whom I'd never heard of). A very nice modern piece with harmonies that reminded me of Bartok's later string quartets.


----------



## LezLee

JosefinaHW said:


> Welsh National Anthem
> 
> While listening to various Bryn Terfel pieces I found this video and it brings tears to my eyes and I feel like the Grinch when his heart grows a thousand times bigger.
> 
> (Not about politics and I don't know a thing about football)


Not football, it's Rugby! Quite a different game, perhaps more like American football 
The anthem is sung in Welsh, English translation - Land of my Fathers.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Becca said:


> From the start of the Ludwig Orchestra's current tour at the Concertgebouw...
> 
> *P.S. in Hamburg on the 11th* then Aix-en-Provence and Dortmund


Just read two variouis concert reports about her visit to our Elbphilharmonie. One - "Brilliant, strong, incredibly talented...", the other: "She should just stick to singing..."


----------



## beetzart

What is it about Chopin's Etude Op. 10 No. 1 in C major?


----------



## Pugg

Schubert Piano Quintet D667 The Trout Jacqueline du Pre, Daniel Barenboim, Itzhak Perlman,


----------



## arnerich

This cello sonata by Doris Pejačević is really outstanding.


----------



## Harrytjuh

Hindemith's violin concerto blows me away every time:


----------



## Pugg

Charles Gounod - Symphony No.2 in E-flat major (1855)


----------



## mathisdermaler

PROMETHEUS BY SCRIABIN!!!

This is the first piece by a Russian composer to truly take my breath away. It's Bruckner-level, guys. Wow, what a symphony!


----------



## DeepR

mathisdermaler said:


> PROMETHEUS BY SCRIABIN!!!
> 
> This is the first piece by a Russian composer to truly take my breath away. It's Bruckner-level, guys. Wow, what a symphony!


It's more of a symphonic poem, but sometimes mentioned as "Symphony no. 5". 
As a huge fan of this piece (see avatar) I've heard it numerous times (including two live performances and every available version I could find online) and I recommend this performance above all:




Enjoy!
See also: Alexander Scriabin - Prometheus


----------



## mathisdermaler

DeepR said:


> It's more of a symphonic poem, but sometimes mentioned as "Symphony no. 5".
> As a huge fan of this piece (see avatar) I've heard it numerous times (including two live performances and every available version I could find online) and I recommend this performance above all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> See also: Alexander Scriabin - Prometheus


 Thanks, that's a great version.


----------



## Pugg

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 in D Minor "Choral" Op.125, Herbert von Karajan, 1963.

Gundula Janowitz, soprano; Waldemar Kmentt, tenor; Walter Berry, Baritone; Hilde Rossel-Majdan, contralto. Wiener Singverein, Reinhold Schmid, Choir Master.
Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.
Recorded: Berlin, Jesus-Christus-Kirche, October & November, 1962
Deutsche Grammophon Gesellschaft, 1963.
Grand Prix du Disque


----------



## andreas chenier

Richter playing rachmaninov piano concerto no 2 and Stanislav Wislocki conducting (bought the record a couple a days ago). Richter has always been close to my heart, now he's proven himself once again for me to be one of the best pianists we have recorded once more.


----------



## Pugg

Musical Sleigh Ride by Leopold Mozart - Divertmento in F Major


----------



## Sloe

Umberto Giordano´s Siberia:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Anton Rubinstein, performed by Boris Shtokolov, КЛУБИТСЯ ВОЛНОЮ, from _12 Persian Songs, Op.34

You think you cannot possibly hear a piece of music as beautiful as the one before, then:

_


----------



## SixFootScowl

My first experience of Eugene Onegin and it was a great one. Fleming and Hvorostovsky are awesome in this, and the finale just blew me away.


----------



## Jacck

Guillaume Connesson: Cosmic Trilogy


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming, Dmitri Hvorostovsky 'Glory of Russia' Constantin Orbelyan, 2009

Check this DVD out Fritz.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Renée Fleming, Dmitri Hvorostovsky 'Glory of Russia' Constantin Orbelyan, 2009
> 
> Check this DVD out Fritz.


Wonderful and good thing it is on You Tube as the used prices online are $100 and up!


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> Wonderful and good thing it is on You Tube as the used prices online are $100 and up!


Re-release

https://www.amazon.com/Musical-Odys...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B004AUUNUI


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Re-release
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Musical-Odys...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B004AUUNUI


Got one. Thanks to your posting this, I did some different searching on Ebay and have one for $21 shipped. The fact is, there is just not enough of these two together on video recording, so this is an essential DVD for a Fleming Hvorostovsky fan.


----------



## Lenny

Egon Wellesz symphony #1. Wonderful symphony in a spirit of Mahler.


----------



## Pugg

Mahler 6th Symphony - Andante


----------



## Jacck

Niccolo Paganini - 24 Caprices Op.1


----------



## ancore

Mozart symphony no 25, it's not that famous but.. it's pretty catchy


----------



## Pugg

Felicja Blumental plays Albeniz - Piano Concerto "Fantastico" n. 1 op. 78


----------



## manyene

The slow movement of the Atterberg 1st Symphony - quite captivating (CPO recoding)


----------



## Art Rock

Alfred Hill's string quartets. He wrote 17 of them, just listened to the first six. Not extremely inventive, but such a joy to listen to.


----------



## Bill Cooke

Stumbled upon this video of Julia Fischer performing Martinu's Violin Concerto No. 2, and it blew me away.


----------



## Guest

Bill Cooke said:


> Stumbled upon this video of Julia Fischer performing Martinu's Violin Concerto No. 2, and it blew me away.


Amazing. And as for the Hindemith encore...:angel:

Is she possessed by something beyond human!?


----------



## Guest

Harvey
Timepieces

....just incredible...


----------



## eugeneonagain

dogen said:


> Harvey
> Timepieces
> 
> ....just incredible...
> 
> View attachment 101161


I haven't heard this, but I like Harvey's music. I'll look it up. Have you heard his _Lotuses_?

I tried playing this with some other chamber players, but it's quite hard and I'm not a professional flautist. It also requires a bass flute alongside the C flute and piccolo, and I don't own one, they're expensive, so I was hiring one. At my pace of learning it would have bankrupted me.


----------



## kyjo

manyene said:


> The slow movement of the Atterberg 1st Symphony - quite captivating (CPO recoding)


A beautiful movement, for sure. If you don't know them yet, you may be pleased to know that all of Atterberg's other symphonic slow movements are just as wonderful, if not more so!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Poème Roumain

It's uttely impressive that Enescu composed this piece at the early age of 16! Enescu has engaging music, but I don't like many of his late works. Anyway, this is a remarkable conception by a true genius!


----------



## Guest

eugeneonagain said:


> I haven't heard this, but I like Harvey's music. I'll look it up. Have you heard his _Lotuses_?
> 
> I tried playing this with some other chamber players, but it's quite hard and I'm not a professional flautist. It also requires a bass flute alongside the C flute and piccolo, and I don't own one, they're expensive, so I was hiring one. At my pace of learning it would have bankrupted me.


I've not heard Lotuses _yet_, but no doubt that will be rectified. I only recently got a heads up on Harvey (courtesy of Tulse) and have found his music to be most impressive, buying 4 CDs on the trot and enjoying them all (others: Bhakti, From Silence and Speakings)


----------



## Atomas

Paganini's Violin Concerto No.1 performed by L. Kogan. I can't explain, but till nowdays it works on me emotional faster than my mind can explain... Blasting!


----------



## manyene

kyjo said:


> A beautiful movement, for sure. If you don't know them yet, you may be pleased to know that all of Atterberg's other symphonic slow movements are just as wonderful, if not more so!


The slow movement of his 8th, especially so. Heard many times, starting with that cor anglais solo.


----------



## Pugg

Richard Strauss - Aus Italien, Op. 16
Besides great opera's by Strauss, this is stunning!


----------



## manyene

Pugg said:


> Richard Strauss - Aus Italien, Op. 16
> Besides great opera's by Strauss, this is stunning!


Especially his steal in the last movement!


----------



## Art Rock

manyene said:


> Especially his steal in the last movement!


For which he paid the price.......


----------



## Judith

Listened to Tchaikovsky Symphony no 1 this morning. The second movement is so sublime. The movement was played on Classic FM yesterday evening and had to listen to the whole symphony. Think I have fallen in love with the movement although the rest of the symphony is also beautiful!!


----------



## manyene

Funnily enough I was listening to it last night., Surely the best structured of his symphonies with plenty of good tunes and fugues on the last movement to keep traditionalists happy. Its only fault is a rather long-winded conclusion - Dvorak had the same problem.


----------



## Janspe

Rachmaninov's _Колокола/The Bells_, Op. 35. What a remarkable piece, no wonder it was one of Rachmaninov's own favourites!

I find myself more and more attracted to Rachmaninov's vocal works as the years go by. Not that I don't love the symphonies, concertos and piano music anymore, but the vocal works reveal something really substantial about the enigmatic man...


----------



## Neward Thelman

"blown you away"?


----------



## Pugg

Neward Thelman said:


> "blown you away"?


Composed by whom?


----------



## Art Rock

Diehard Wagner fans will puke, but I found it hilarious:






Hindemith - Overture to the Flying Dutchman as played at sight by a second-rate Concert Orchestra at the Village Well at 7 o'clock in the morning.


----------



## vesteel

Humperdinck's opera Hansel und Gretel





one of the few operas that I watched without getting slightly bored so far


----------



## LezLee

“Hindemith - Overture to the Flying Dutchman as played at sight by a second-rate Concert Orchestra at the Village Well at 7 o'clock in the morning.”

Love the total disintegration after 5.30. Great stuff! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Ernest Chausson - Concert for piano, violin and string quartet, Op. 21


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Edward Elgar - Nimrod (from the Enigma Variations) as performed by Daniel Barenboim with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.






It is one of those pieces that make me feel as if I had wings and could rise and soar upwards right now.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Edward Elgar - Nimrod (from the Enigma Variations) as performed by Daniel Barenboim with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> It is one of those pieces that make me feel as if I had wings and could rise and soar upwards right now.


My dear, late granddad all time piece favourite, bless him, played at his funeral, little tear in my eye now.


----------



## Jacck

Maurice Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé


----------



## MusicSybarite

This CD ranks very highly by me. One of the best Naxos discs I've listened to recently. Both concertos are mindblowing, top-notch creations with a luxurious orchestration, memorable melodies, plenty of both vibrant moments and beauty. Highly recommended!!


----------



## ejlander129

Gorecki Symphony 3 blew me away recently after I heard it for the first time


----------



## helenora

5
Halleluja junction by John Adams. I must admit I learned it through a movie. You might know which one )

Even though the guy in the movie can hardly play piano himself (for what I gave this movie 1 out of 5) :lol:, but the beginning when you hear this music is great and it was something new for me.


----------



## kyjo

Janspe said:


> Rachmaninov's _Колокола/The Bells_, Op. 35. What a remarkable piece, no wonder it was one of Rachmaninov's own favourites!
> 
> I find myself more and more attracted to Rachmaninov's vocal works as the years go by. Not that I don't love the symphonies, concertos and piano music anymore, but the vocal works reveal something really substantial about the enigmatic man...


A great, underrated work for sure. It sure blew me away the first time I heard it! Yes, Rachmaninoff's vocal writing is superb.


----------



## kyjo

Pugg said:


> Ernest Chausson - Concert for piano, violin and string quartet, Op. 21


One of my favorite chamber works (great recording by the way)! The slow movement, especially, is so powerful. Be sure to check out Chausson's Piano Quartet in A major as well; it's nearly as good!


----------



## kyjo

ejlander129 said:


> Gorecki Symphony 3 blew me away recently after I heard it for the first time


I revisited it recently and was reminded of just what a remarkable, beautiful, and transfixing piece of music it is.


----------



## Pugg

kyjo said:


> One of my favorite chamber works (great recording by the way)! The slow movement, especially, is so powerful. Be sure to check out Chausson's Piano Quartet in A major as well; it's nearly as good!


I've got this one. 

Chausson: Concert & Piano Quartet
Chilingirian Qt (Artist)
,‎


----------



## zelenka

Missa Votiva by Zelenka!


----------



## helenora

zelenka said:


> Missa Votiva by Zelenka!


Hi, another Zelenka fan! Welcome on board!


----------



## leonsm

Listening a lot in these last weeks, esplendid discoveries (for me):

Hanson - Symphony no. 1
Honegger - Symphony no. 3 "Liturgique"
Magnard - Symphony no. 4


----------



## Jacck

There were 2 pieces that have me "blow away" recently :angel:

*Tuomas Kantelinen: The Snow Queen, ballet suite* - it is awesome, melodic, lyrical, mysterious, beautiful

*Mahler Symphony 8* - I have avoided this symphony because I generaly do not like vocal classical music. But I listened to the Boulez recording and it was spectacular. But not only that, the text. Although not my native language, I can speak German fluently, I lived in Vienna for a couple of years, and I own a copy of Faust in the original and have actually read it. Goethe is the greast poet of all time, and a very wise person and the final lines of Faust are mystical in nature. The first movement is some kind of mystical christian prayer from the 9th century. Also very deep.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Vagn Holmboe, 3rd Symphony. 
Why did I not encounter this man's works 40 years ago? Lots of catching up to do.


----------



## kyjo

leonsm said:


> Listening a lot in these last weeks, esplendid discoveries (for me):
> 
> Hanson - Symphony no. 1
> Honegger - Symphony no. 3 "Liturgique"
> Magnard - Symphony no. 4


The Hanson and Honegger are fantastic works. I don't know the Magnard (yet).


----------



## kyjo

Pat Fairlea said:


> Vagn Holmboe, 3rd Symphony.
> Why did I not encounter this man's works 40 years ago? Lots of catching up to do.


Holmboe is one of the most underappreciated symphonists of the 20th century IMO. His 3rd Symphony is a great work, as are all of his other symphonies that I've heard so far (1, 7, 8, 10).


----------



## Star

I am listening to Handel's Solomon conducted by McCreesh with superb soloists. Yes, blown away!


----------



## Pugg

Sibelius : The Swan of Tuonela - Karajan*


----------



## Jacck

Schubert - Quartetto per archi n.15 - Kodaly Quartet


----------



## Jacck

Bohuslav Martinu: Czech Rhapsody for baritone, chorus, organ and large orchestra (1918)




honestly, this music sounds more Czech than Dvořák or Smetana. Smetana's Má vlast is based on some Swedish folk song and Dvořák's music could have been composed anywhere. There is nothing specifically Czech about it. But this Martinů music is stunning. It evokes the atmosphere of the old Hussite chorals. I listened about 4x to this piece and it gets better and better. Some Hussite chorals from the 15th century for comparison


----------



## Pugg

Smetana: Má vlast - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Ančerl (1968)
Earlier this morning.


----------



## Guest

Gloria Coates
Holographic Universe


----------



## Hopkinms

Just before Xmas I was taken completely by surprise being woken up to Bach's Cantata 8. Being more of a late romantic listener I was blown away by it.....


----------



## Guest

Benjamin Lees
Sonata Breve

Powerful piece, a little reminiscent of Ligeti.






Seriously, I need more hours in my day.


----------



## Jacck

I have 3 pieces to report

1) Prokofiev's score to Ivan the Terrible

2) Mahler Symphony 6 (Boulez)
half a year ago, when I started seriously exploring classical music, I tasted some Mahler and liked him, but was lukewarm. Half a year later, after listening to countless more classical, I can now say, that he is the symphonist No.1. Orchestration, melody, depth... I am always very impressed when I listen to any of his symphonies

3) Mendelssohn Symphony 2 - Lobgesang (Abbado, LSO)
I am seriously impressed by Mendelssohn. He was a Mozart-level talent and this piece shows it. Superb music, he uses counterpoint/polyfony almost like Bach




and the text (although compiled from biblical psalms) is not dumb, unlike many other similar works.


----------



## mathisdermaler

Morimur said:


> Richard Barrett: Dark Matter
> Karlheinz Stockhausen: Luzifers Abschied


Oh yeah Licht is filled with gems! its a shame each opera is 70$


----------



## Pugg

Brahms - Alto Rhapsody - Ludwig / Philharmonia / Klemperer


----------



## Pat Fairlea

kyjo said:


> Holmboe is one of the most underappreciated symphonists of the 20th century IMO. His 3rd Symphony is a great work, as are all of his other symphonies that I've heard so far (1, 7, 8, 10).


I have been given a CD stack of ALL of Holmboe's symphonies. Conductor is Owain Arwel Hughes, whom I've never rated highly until hearing what a meticulous job he does on these symphonies.


----------



## Jacck

*Beethoven's late string quartets (12, 13, 14, 15, 16, Große Fuge)
Bartok's string quartets (1-6)*
I have spent the last 2 weeks intermittently listening to the quartets. I listened to each of them at least 3 times. 
They are some of the best pieces of classical music I have heard so far. I would rate the Beethoven quartets a little higher, but both are utterly amazing. 
I am looking forward to exploring the early Beethoven quartets and the quartets by Schubert and Shostakovich and Dvořák


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> Bohuslav Martinu: Czech Rhapsody for baritone, chorus, organ and large orchestra (1918)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly, this music sounds more Czech than Dvořák or Smetana. Smetana's Má vlast is based on some Swedish folk song and Dvořák's music could have been composed anywhere. There is nothing specifically Czech about it. But this Martinů music is stunning. It evokes the atmosphere of the old Hussite chorals. I listened about 4x to this piece and it gets better and better. Some Hussite chorals from the 15th century for comparison


Oh yes!! Very epic it is!!


----------



## Pugg

Wagner: Tannhauser - Bacchanale Reiner,


----------



## Jacck

yes. I am just discovering Martinů. This is another really good piece by him
Bohuslav Martinů: Les Fresques de Piero della Francesca (1955)





then his symphonies and his operas The Greek Passion and Julietta are supposed to be good too, but I have not heard the operas in their entirety yet


----------



## Tallisman

Debussy's Estampes, especially Claudio Arrau's superlative recording. I haven't given Debussy enough attention at all and now I'm wondering why.


----------



## Tallisman

Jacck said:


> *Beethoven's late string quartets (12, 13, 14, 15, 16, Große Fuge)
> Bartok's string quartets (1-6)*
> I have spent the last 2 weeks intermittently listening to the quartets. I listened to each of them at least 3 times.
> They are some of the best pieces of classical music I have heard so far. I would rate the Beethoven quartets a little higher, but both are utterly amazing.
> I am looking forward to exploring the early Beethoven quartets and the quartets by Schubert and Shostakovich and Dvořák


Try Janacek's too. Brilliant.


----------



## leonsm

R. Strauss - An Alpine Symphony. 
I'm a couple of thousand kilometers away from the Alps, but I feel like really being there every time I listen to this amazing tone poem.


----------



## Pugg

Schumann - Symphony n°4 - NYP / Bernstein
Whta's not to like.


----------



## Michael Diemer

I heard Ravel's Trio For Violin, Cello and Piano last night on Maine Public. This piece has always been one of my favorites, and Ravel is one of my top four composers. but I hadn't heard this piece for awhile. It always blows me away, and last night was no exception. It never ceases to amaze me how how "big" Ravel's sound is. I constantly have to remind myself that this is only three instruments. It sounds like a chamber orchestra somehow. The beautiful slow movement is exquisite (I use that word sparingly, when nothing else will do, but it definitely applies here). The depths of sadness, of solitude, to which the cello descends near the end are profound, and profoundly moving. The piano writing is glittering, sparkling in the other movements, and always there is perfect balance among all three instruments. If you have never heard this, do yourself a favor! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Pugg

Henri Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 19


----------



## Jacck

Václav Dobiáš - Symphony no.2 for large orchestra




I have listened to this symphony cca 3 times before making a judgment and I think that it is a masterpiece. It is absolutely unique and original, I cannot compare it to any other composer. The last movement reminds of remotely of Shostakovich


----------



## LezLee

I really like that, Jacck! I’d never have guessed he was 20th century. I’m going to try the string quartets next.
Thank you :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

L. Cherubini - Requiem in re minore


----------



## Star

Rachmaninoff Piano concerto 4


----------



## Bill Cooke

Jacck said:


> Václav Dobiáš - Symphony no.2 for large orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have listened to this symphony cca 3 times before making a judgment and I think that it is a masterpiece. It is absolutely unique and original, I cannot compare it to any other composer. The last movement reminds of remotely of Shostakovich


Listening to this now, and I love it! Never knew about it before.


----------



## Jacck

another hidden gem I found - the 3 symphonies by Furtwängler (better known as a conductor than as a composer). I enjoy his music a lot, it has a brucknerian feel to it, and it is not trivial. Underrated, imho. 
Wilhelm Furtwängler "Symphony No 1 in B minor"


----------



## Jacck

Pugg said:


> L. Cherubini - Requiem in re minore


nice requiem, I listened to the whole. Thanks.


----------



## Pugg

Jacck said:


> nice requiem, I listened to the whole. Thanks.


There's a very nice and not so expensive Muti set with all the sacred works from Cherubini , worth a try.


----------



## Jacck

Leoš Janáček - The Eternal Gospel


----------



## Judith

2nd movement of Saint Saens Violin Concerto no 3. Heard it on radio yesterday evening and it caught me. Realised I had the whole concerto in my collection so listened. Absolutely lovely.


----------



## Ingélou

*Allegri - Missa Vidi Turbam Magnam*; listened to the only *other* piece of Allegri's work on YouTube, having always loved his *Miserere*, as who doesn't. 
This one astonished me with its beauty and yes, blew me away. 
The cd is now on order.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn Six Paris Symphonies-in my opinion, his best set of symphonies.

Comparative listening among complete sets by: Bernstein (beefy), Harnoncourt (eccentric), Järvi (well-done!) and Kuijken (well-done HIP!)

I adore the Haydn Paris Symphonies; alas not the London Symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

Frédéric Chopin - Les Sylphides (musique de ballet)


----------



## Jacck

Felix Mendelssohn - Fingals Cave


----------



## Marinera

hpowders said:


> Haydn Six Paris Symphonies-in my opinion, his best set of symphonies.
> 
> Comparative listening among complete sets by: Bernstein (beefy), Harnoncourt (eccentric), Järvi (well-done!) and Kuijken (well-done HIP!)
> 
> I adore the Haydn Paris Symphonies; alas not the London Symphonies.


Interesting, I have no such marked preference. So far I'm slightly less enthused only about no.55 - the Schoolmaster symphony, but perhaps it's because of the title. I keep seeing my school headmaster each time when it plays


----------



## Jacck

Vivaldi Recomposed by Max Richter


----------



## Pugg

Aram Khachaturian - Symphony No.2 in E-minor


----------



## Jacck

The Prokofiev Cantata, if you can overlook the the politicial context. Prokofiev might have even been a little ironic with his text: "the specter of communism is haunting Europe...."




it has taken me some time and multiple listenings to appreciate this. But it is a masterpiece. One of Prokofievs best works.


----------



## Pugg

Alfred Brendel - Schubert - Four Impromptus, D 899


----------



## Joe B

I listened to Karl Jenkin's "Stabat Mater" for the first time last night. It's one of the best "new" (for me) pieces of music I've heard in the last year. The 5th track is titled "Sancta Mater"...blew me away last night. Listened again....same effect. Worth a listen:






edit: I did a few searches of this forum to find that in the past there has been a lot of disdain for the music of Jenkins. Interesting.


----------



## Pugg

*Anton Reicha* - Clarinet Concerto in G-minor (1815)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## juliante

Is this thread now basically Current Listening? Just asking.


----------



## Pugg

juliante said:


> Is this thread now basically Current Listening? Just asking.


Could be, so people can have access if they don't have the CD themselves.


----------



## Pugg

Charles Villiers Stanford - Piano Concerto


----------



## Jacck

Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Wasps (1909)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> The Prokofiev Cantata, if you can overlook the the politicial context. Prokofiev might have even been a little ironic with his text: "the specter of communism is haunting Europe...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has taken me some time and multiple listenings to appreciate this. But it is a masterpiece. One of Prokofievs best works.


I agree, and that is the performance with Järvi and the Philharmonia. Again, Järvi conducting superbly a thrilling masterpiece.


----------



## Jacck

Alexander Borodin - String Quartet No. 1




this is seriously good, almost as good as the Beethoven quartets. Listen at 24:14


----------



## leonsm

Talking about Prokofiev, what about his amazing cantata Alexander Nevsky.


----------



## kyjo

Jacck said:


> Alexander Borodin - String Quartet No. 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is seriously good, almost as good as the Beethoven quartets. Listen at 24:14


Yes, it's a really fine piece and doesn't deserve to be overshadowed by his much more popular String Quartet no. 2. I particularly love the finale with its restless energy and syncopated rhythms.


----------



## Pugg

Benjamin Britten - Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings op. 31 (1943)

Robert Tear (Tenor)
Earlier this morning, forgotten how good this one is, thanks to Josquin13.


----------



## Pugg

Franz Berwald - Symphony No.3 in C-major "Sinfonie singulière" (1845)






Franz Berwald - Symphony No.2 in D-major "Sinfonie capricieuse" (1842)


----------



## Jacck

Leoš Janáček - String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"




Raw expression, raw emotion, raw genius. The story behind the quartet is interesting. Beethoven wrote the original Kreutzer Sonata, Tolstoi wrote a story about the Sonata and Janáček used to story to compose the quartet Kreutzer Sonata.


----------



## Forss

Schumann's _Piano Quintet in E-flat major_ (Op. 44) is so utterly moving, mysterious, rejuvenating - especially the second movement - and I adore it as one of the truly great masterpieces of chamber music ever to be written.


----------



## kyjo

Pugg said:


> Franz Berwald - Symphony No.3 in C-major "Sinfonie singulière" (1845)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franz Berwald - Symphony No.2 in D-major "Sinfonie capricieuse" (1842)


Yes, Berwald's symphonies are really remarkable and enjoyable, especially the 3rd. They're some of my favorite works from the mid-19th century.


----------



## kyjo

Forss said:


> Schumann's _Piano Quintet in E-flat major_ (Op. 44) is so utterly moving, mysterious, rejuvenating - especially the second movement - and I adore it as one of the truly great masterpieces of chamber music ever to be written.


A masterpiece indeed! It's my favorite work by Schumann, and I prefer it (though not by too much) to his more popular Piano Quintet. I find the third (slow) movement to be particularly moving (one of my favorite movements in all of music), but the whole piece is utterly fantastic.


----------



## Pugg

Ottorino Respighi - Trittico botticelliano / Three Botticelli Pictures


----------



## Pugg

Alexandre THARAUD Andrea QUINN "rhapsody in blue" George GERSHWIN


----------



## Ingélou

I was looking for something to vote for on Bulldog's American Music Round Five, and I thought, as I play the violin, I would find out what *Glass - Violin Concerto no.2, the American Four Seasons* sounded like.

I expected not to like it - and it blew me away.

Such wonderful violin sounds - such exciting runs and arpeggios - such vigour. 
I found it compelling from beginning to end.

*WWWowwwwww!*


----------



## Jacck

ITZAHAK PERLMAN "FOUR VIOLIN CONCERTOS" - VIVALDI


----------



## Pugg

Jacck said:


> ITZAHAK PERLMAN "FOUR VIOLIN CONCERTOS" - VIVALDI


I see your insert for video's are also not working?


----------



## Jacck

No, not working. But strangely, now that I am writing this reply, I have the icon for video insert. It was not there 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Pugg

Gian Francesco Malipiero: Serenata per fagotto e dieci strumenti (1961)


----------



## Pugg

Whilst a bit out of my comfort zone: George Enescu - Symphony No.1 in E-flat major, Op.13 (1905)


----------



## Jacck

Wojciech Kilar - Magnificat (2006)


----------



## calvinpv




----------



## Pugg

Charles Gounod - Messe solennelle en l'honneur de Sainte Cécile.
It always amazes me that this great piece is so seldom being heard.


----------



## Jacck

I just discovered Vissarion Shebalin and probed his works on youtube and his music sounds to be of great quality. A random string quartet
Vissarion Shebalin - String Quartet No. 7 in A flat major Op. 41


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart Symphonies 38 and 39.


----------



## Pugg

T. ALBINONI: Concerto for 2 Oboes in F major Op. 9/3, La Serenissima


----------



## Pugg

Felix Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor


----------



## Mal

Pugg said:


> Felix Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor


Which performers do you like best, the Florestan trio or Beaux Arts? The Gould trio (Naxos) also get a good press. This was the Beaux Arts début on LP more than fifty years ago, although I see this is a later (2004) recording, with (I think) Daniel Hope on Violin - who some say is Britain's best string player since Jaqueline du Pré, and this perfomance makes a good case for this! I was (mostly) blown away by his box set:


----------



## Pugg

Mal said:


> Which performers do you like best, the Florestan trio or Beaux Arts? The Gould trio (Naxos) also get a good press. This was the Beaux Arts début on LP more than fifty years ago, although I see this is a later (2004) recording, with (I think) Daniel Hope on Violin - who some say is Britain's best string player since Jaqueline du Pré, and this performance makes a good case for this! I was (mostly) blown away by his box set:
> 
> View attachment 102094


I just like the Florestan Trio a little bit more, but it can chance whilst listening to the Beaux Arts trio next time, a bit more "feeling" in it. ( The Florestan that is)


----------



## Jacck

except being "blown away" by Shebalin - I listened to 4 of his SQs and tasted others and they all sound great - I am really enjoying trio sonatas by Zelenka. The interplay of the 3 instruments is stunning


----------



## Pugg

G. F. MALIPIERO - Piano Concerto n. 3. Aldo Ciccolini, piano.



Different pianist, but nevertheless, stunning.


----------



## vesteel




----------



## Pugg

Carl Czerny - Piano Concerto in C major for four hands, Op.153
Stunning in all it's simplicity


----------



## vesteel

Most people don't realize Czerny has more works other than his etudes


----------



## Pugg

*Francis Poulenc*: Sextet for Piano and Winds, Op.100 (Sheet + Audio)
Rediscovering this great piece.


----------



## Zolaerla

While looking for samples of Thomas Tallis's work, I came across "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis" by Ralph Vaughan Williams. Wow... just wow.


----------



## Pugg

Johannes Brahms String Sextet in B flat major Op.18,

Stunning!!


----------



## licorice stick

Czerny wrote a vast quantity of "pretty good" music, and most of it can't be found on Youtube. I had an enjoyable evening with his nocturnes recently.


----------



## Pugg

licorice stick said:


> Czerny wrote a vast quantity of "pretty good" music, and most of it can't be found on Youtube. I had an enjoyable evening with his nocturnes recently.


Glad you've enjoined it, he is highly underrated.


----------



## Pugg

Joseph Rheinberger - Mass in E flat major, Op. 109
In honour of Mr Rheinberger's birthday.


----------



## Jacck

Henri Dutilleux: L'arbre des Songes (1985)




what a modernist masterpiece....


----------



## Jacck

Pugg said:


> Johannes Brahms String Sextet in B flat major Op.18,
> Stunning!!


yes, both Brahms sextets are amazing. I listened to both a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## classical yorkist

I've just listened to a live recording of Haydn's _Die Schopfung_ by Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin and been absolutely blown away. I've been investigating Haydn's choral works and they're really impressing me.


----------



## Jacck

this is utterly beautiful
Bohuslav Martinů Sonata in C major for Violin and Piano


----------



## Pugg

- Composer: Francis Jean Marcel Poulenc (7 January 1899 -- 30 January 1963)
- Performers: Michel Portal (clarinet), Jacques Février (piano)
- Year of recording: 1976

Sonata for clarinet & piano, FP 184, written in 1962.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Nikolai Karetnikov's 4th. "One of the most adventurous Soviet symphonic works in the 1960s, it is a bleak single-movement dodecaphonic symphony"


----------



## Pugg

Rimski-Korsakov: Scheherazade - Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest o.l.v. Claus Peter Flor

Still a masterpiece


----------



## licorice stick

Pugg said:


> - Composer: Francis Jean Marcel Poulenc (7 January 1899 -- 30 January 1963)
> - Performers: Michel Portal (clarinet), Jacques Février (piano)
> - Year of recording: 1976
> 
> Sonata for clarinet & piano, FP 184, written in 1962.


"There are always people who will take an easy intellectual path. Poulenc coming after Sacre? It was not progress." -Pierre Boulez, worthless composer, ok conductor


----------



## KenOC

licorice stick said:


> "There are always people who will take an easy intellectual path. Poulenc coming after Sacre? It was not progress." -Pierre Boulez, worthless composer, ok conductor


A famous American might have characterized Boulez as one of "an effete corps of impudent snobs who characterize themselves as intellectuals." Anybody remember this guy?


----------



## licorice stick

KenOC said:


> A famous American might have characterized Boulez as one of "an effete corps of impudent snobs who characterize themselves as intellectuals." Anybody remember this guy?


Your avatar looks like a Nattering Nabob of Negativism.


----------



## Jacck

I am blown away by *Hindemith's violin concerto* - I played the concerto once daily for the last week or so. I think that it is one of the towering achievements of the 20th century classical music. The concerto is not immediately appealing as say the Moearan violin concerto (which is also very beautiful), but requires repeated listenings to unfold its beauty and depth. I also started discovering *Hindemith's string quartets* and they are great too. And I also listened to *Beethoven's violin concerto* and you cannot not be blown away by it.


----------



## KenOC

licorice stick said:


> Your avatar looks like a Nattering Nabob of Negativism.


Well done, sir!


----------



## Jacck

Bach - Chaconne, I cannot decide if I like more the piano or the violin version


----------



## Pugg

Gabriel Faure: Piano Quintets (Quintetto Faure)
This is now spinning, just hear the start, stunning.


----------



## ZJovicic

Emilie Mayer - Symphony No.7 in F-minor (1856)






Learned about it in a thread about female composers.


----------



## Swosh

Absolute must hear.


----------



## kyjo

Jacck said:


> I am blown away by *Hindemith's violin concerto* - I played the concerto once daily for the last week or so. I think that it is one of the towering achievements of the 20th century classical music. The concerto is not immediately appealing as say the Moearan violin concerto (which is also very beautiful), but requires repeated listenings to unfold its beauty and depth. I also started discovering *Hindemith's string quartets* and they are great too. And I also listened to *Beethoven's violin concerto* and you cannot not be blown away by it.


I'll have to listen to the Hindemith Violin Concerto which I don't know. I do know his first three string quartets, which are absolutely fantastic - must finish listening to the cycle.


----------



## Pugg

* Verhulst*: Overture in C minor 'Gijsbrecht van Aemstel'


----------



## Casebearer

Schnittke - Cello concerto nr. 1. I mean blown away!


----------



## Jacck

John Williams - Violin Concerto




the film industry leached a lot of talent from the classical music


----------



## Pugg

Francis Poulenc - Sonata for 2 Clarinets


----------



## Jacck

Clocks and Clouds -- Gyorgy Ligeti




I like Ligeti. I listened to another piece of his yesterday with closed eyes and headphones and had almost shivers down my spine.


----------



## Guest

Jonathan Harvey
Advaya


Basically a solo cello work but with electronic treatments. Especially impressive on headphones.

Reminiscent of Boulez's Anthemes 2, but I have to say I find Advaya the more startlingly inventive.


----------



## Pugg

András Schiff - Bach. Italian Concerto in F BWV971


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Jacck said:


> Clocks and Clouds -- Gyorgy Ligeti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Ligeti. I listened to another piece of his yesterday with closed eyes and headphones and had almost shivers down my spine.


Such a beautiful piece


----------



## Jacck

Pugg said:


> András Schiff - Bach. Italian Concerto in F BWV971


this is interesting. I listened to the whole thing and then on youtube to the Glennn Gould version and I prefer the Gould. But what caught my attention is how much of it Morricone simply ripped off (although I do not know from what piece, the Gould CD is simply "Italian piano")

Bach




Morricone


----------



## DeepR

Is it still possible to be blown away after listening an estimated 500+ times to the same piece over the course of about 6 years? Why yes, yes it is!


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Jacck said:


> this is interesting. I listened to the whole thing and then on youtube to the Glennn Gould version and I prefer the Gould. But what caught my attention is how much of it Morricone simply ripped off (although I do not know from what piece, the Gould CD is simply "Italian piano")
> 
> Bach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morricone


It's the slow movement from Bach's arrangement of a rather popular oboe concerto by Marcello. It often appears in soundtracks in its original form (notably when Gene Hackman almost scores with Tom Cruise's wife in The Firm :lol. Beautiful piece, it's a real pleasure to play it on the piano too.


----------



## Jacck

BiscuityBoyle said:


> It's the slow movement from Bach's arrangement of a rather popular oboe concerto by Marcello. It often appears in soundtracks in its original form (notably when Gene Hackman almost scores with Tom Cruise's wife in The Firm :lol. Beautiful piece, it's a real pleasure to play it on the piano too.


indeed. I have the movie and watched it and yes :lol:
The Morricone link I provided above is from the wrong movie. I knew with certainty that I know the melody from Morricone, just could not remember from which movie. Now, home from work, I had more time to research and it is his soundtrack to the Mission movie and actually won him an Oscar. And the Marcello concerto is indeed beautiful


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

My favorite "Tom Cruise facing adversity from old folk" scene in that movie is when he's chased down the street by the old, obese and tiny Wilford Brimley, who somehow catches up with the young and athletic Cruise who's running like his life depends on it. Couldn't find it on YT but it's pretty funny.


----------



## Art Rock

Joseph Jongen's violin concerto. First time I heard it, so don't know how well it does upon repeated listening, but I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Pugg

Liszt: Les Préludes, S 97
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Christopher Cerrone has some lovely ambient, atmospheric stuff and the Los Angeles Percussion Quartet are making it even better.


----------



## Jacck

Szymanowski, Karol - The String Quartets - N° 2 op. 56 




Szymanowski is certainly a composer I will have to explore more


----------



## Pugg

Reubke - Piano Sonata in B-flat minor - Till Fellner


----------



## Pugg

Kostiantyn Tovstukha - 1st round - C. Nielsen, Chaconne, Op. 32


----------



## Guest

Borisova-Ollas
The Kingdom of Silence






Wondrous, mysterious work.

Thanks to Jacck for the heads-up on a composer that is new to me.


----------



## Jacck

check out her symphony, dogen. It is really great too


----------



## Guest

Dang, there doesn't seem much available on CD.


----------



## Jacck

she has all available CDs on her website
http://www.borisova-ollas.com/cd.php

https://www.amazon.com/Triumph-Saxophone-Norrköping-Symphony-Orchestra/dp/B00KF0D548


----------



## Jacck

*Le tombeau de Couperin* by *Ravel*, first time hearing this solo piano piece and it is beautiful. I also listened to the Reubke piano sonata posted by Pugg, it is beautiful too


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Jacck said:


> *Le tombeau de Couperin* by *Ravel*, first time hearing this solo piano piece and it is beautiful


IMHO with the exception of the fugue, I really don't care for it. No matter what performance I listen to, it just sounds like an academic exercise in fugue writing...

The rest is great though.


----------



## Jacck

BiscuityBoyle said:


> IMHO with the exception of the fugue, I really don't care for it. No matter what performance I listen to, it just sounds like an academic exercise in fugue writing... The rest is great though.


I listened to a Jean-Yves Thibaudet performance. You don't even like the prelude? I am an absolute piano beginner. Not so long ago the only piano piece I knew was the Moonlight sonata. Maybe when I listen to more piano music, I will judge Ravel differently, but now Ravel and Debussy seem very accessible and enjoyable to me.


----------



## Jacck

I bought via download the *complete string quartets of Bacewicz, Schnittke and Hindemith* and all are stunning SQ cycles. Now listening to Schnittke SQ2 and I am blown away. Let me copypaste here a comment from Amazon

_Schnittke, the kaleidoscopic assimilator of past and present, tradition and innovation, is revealed in his four string quartets as also being an endless fount of dark and deeply felt lyricism. With the exception of the first quartet, these were written in the 1980s, when Schnittke began moving away from his famous polystylism towards a more concentrated, spiritual form of expression. But labels are ultimately irrelevant in the face of such otherworldly sonic beauty. His string quartets are, simply put, emotionally shattering and emotionally redemptive works. Listening to them is akin to reading Celine's "Journey to the End of the Night": intense and even harrowing at times, but ultimately rewarding. The quartets have previously been recorded by the Kronos, Arditti and Alban Berg quartets, but on this recording, Canada's Molinari Quartet puts its imprint on these works, being particularly successful at evoking the music's raw intimacy and wintry lyricism. It's a pity that Schnittke didn't live long enough to write more works in this format, as these quartets are on par with those of Shostakovich, Bartok and a very few others._


----------



## DeepR

The orchestrated Tombeau de Couperin is also very much worth listening to. Ravel himself orchestrated 4 out of the 6 pieces. 
There's also a completed version by Zoltan Kocsis who orchestrated the remaining two pieces: fuga and toccata. It's great!


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> I listened to a Jean-Yves Thibaudet performance. You don't even like the prelude? I am an absolute piano beginner. Not so long ago the only piano piece I knew was the Moonlight sonata. Maybe when I listen to more piano music, I will judge Ravel differently, but now Ravel and Debussy seem very accessible and enjoyable to me.


I'm a complete piano nut. Debussy and Ravel's piano music is in the top drawer.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Jacck said:


> I listened to a Jean-Yves Thibaudet performance. You don't even like the prelude? I am an absolute piano beginner. Not so long ago the only piano piece I knew was the Moonlight sonata. Maybe when I listen to more piano music, I will judge Ravel differently, but now Ravel and Debussy seem very accessible and enjoyable to me.


What I meant was that I love the entire cycle with the exception of the fugue, which sounds kinda academic to me. But the prelude is fantastic, as is the forlan, the toccata is absolutely explosive.

Btw the deeper I've dived into Debussy and Ravel, the less alike I found them to be! Debussy could never write something so dramatic and flashy as Gaspard de la nuit, while Ravel was too much of a classicist to write something as experimental as, let's say, the first prelude from Book 2, Mists.


----------



## Pugg

Mahler 8 ( finale ) general rehearsel with Yannick Nézet-Séquin in Rotterdam
Finale from the Symphony No. 8 of Gustav Mahler with Solists , Chorus and the Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Yannick Nézet-Séquin in De Doelen Rotterdam at 22 March 2018.

We had a blast last night with the actual performance, alas the organ sound is so poor.


----------



## Pugg

Carlos Guastavino: Diez Cantos Populares para Piano (1974)


----------



## BiscuityBoyle




----------



## leonsm

Atterberg - Piano Concerto


----------



## Jacck

*Schubert - SQ14 (Death and the Maiden)* - I don't know why I waited so long to hear this quartet, but it is extremely powerful
*Mozart - sinfonia concertante*, one of his best works


----------



## Pugg

Schubert Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished" (Kleiber/Vienna Philharmonic)
Fantastic in every way.


----------



## Jacck

some more Schubert
F Schubert. Quinteto de cuerdas en do mayor D. 956: II. Adagio




what a pity he did not live longer. If I could extend the life of just one composer to see what works he would have composed I would pick Schubert


----------



## Jacck

even more Schubert
Schubert, Trio op. 100 - Andante con moto
this was used as soundtrack in the excellent movie Barry Lyndon by Kubrick


----------



## Pugg

Ian Bostridge: The complete "Serenade Op. 31" (Britten)


----------



## Jacck

Symphony No.1 'The Lord of the Rings' - Johan de Meij




almost as good as the Howard Shore sountrack


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Very few can compete with the rhythmic drive and sheer savagery Bernstein produces in Russian modernism


----------



## Jacck

Alfred Schnittke - Piano Quintet (w/ score) (1976)
Schnittke is such a master of emotions such as anxiety, depression, paranoia :lol:


----------



## janxharris

Shostakovich Symphony no.5


----------



## Pugg

Lazar Berman plays Liszt - 12 Etudes d'execution transcendante


----------



## Jacck

janxharris said:


> Shostakovich Symphony no.5


Although I have heard the symphony several times before (Kondrashin), it is so good that I had to listen to it again after you posted it yesterday. Shosti was a genius. I then listened to his piano quintet and it is great too

Dmitri Shostakovich - Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57


----------



## janxharris

Jacck said:


> Although I have heard the symphony several times before (Kondrashin), it is so good that I had to listen to it again after you posted it yesterday. Shosti was a genius. I then listened to his piano quintet and it is great too
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich - Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57


Indeed he was a genius. I love the atmosphere of his music - particularly that 5th symphony; it always makes me think of a lonely oppressed individual struggling to cope with his life (and not just because that was Shostakovich's life experience with respect to the Soviet government). I can't put my finger on why but he does seem to be able to make his music sound political - if that makes sense?

Will give the quartet a go, thanks.


----------



## Jacck

janxharris said:


> Indeed he was a genius. I love the atmosphere of his music - particularly that 5th symphony; it always makes me think of a lonely oppressed individual struggling to cope with his life (and not just because that was Shostakovich's life experience with respect to the Soviet government). I can't put my finger on why but he does seem to be able to make his music sound political - if that makes sense?


yes, his music evokes the atmosphere of the stalinist terror - the paranoid, the grotesque, the absurd, the anxiety with a little bit of sad beauty. It is even more true if you know something about the Stalinist regime. His music evokes in me the atmosphere of the Master and Margarita by Bulgakov. Bulgakov is Shostakovich of the literary world.


----------



## janxharris

Jacck said:


> yes, his music evokes the atmosphere of the stalinist terror - the paranoid, the grotesque, the absurd, the anxiety with a little bit of sad beauty. It is even more true if you know something about the Stalinist regime. His music evokes in me the atmosphere of the Master and Margarita by Bulgakov. Bulgakov is Shostakovich of the literary world.


Yes - the 'the paranoid, the grotesque, the absurd, the anxiety with a little bit of sad beauty' 

Just ordered the novel you cite from my library. Cheers


----------



## Jacck

janxharris said:


> Yes - the 'the paranoid, the grotesque, the absurd, the anxiety with a little bit of sad beauty'
> Just ordered the novel you cite from my library. Cheers


I love the novel, highly recommended. It is one the best novels of the 20th century. It is so multifacetted, you can read it on so many levels - as a comical novel, as an alegory fo the soviet regime, as a deeply philosophical book about ethics.


----------



## Pugg

Alexander von Zemlinsky: The Mermaid, fantasy for orchestra after Andersen


----------



## Pugg

Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 102 in B-Flat Major


----------



## Jacck

Paul Hindemith - Organ Concerto (1962)




I don't know why I like Hindemith so much, but everytime I take the time and listen to any of his works several times, it is a masterpiece of modernism. I have a soft spot for organ concertos and organ symphonies. The deep sounds that the organ is producing send shivers down my spine. That is why I love the Organ symphony by Saint-Saens so much, or this organ concerto by Hindemith.


----------



## Pugg

Schostakovich Suite on Verses by Buonarroti, Op. 145 Hvorostovsky Arkadev


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

An arrestingly beautiful piece by Boulez, like it even more than Le marteau. Those who like Bartok's sonata for two pianos and percussion or Stravinsky's Les noces should be able to get into it.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Jacck said:


> Symphony No.1 'The Lord of the Rings' - Johan de Meij
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost as good as the Howard Shore sountrack


Suggest you try Leonard Rosenman's Score from 1978. It blows Shore's out of the water for me.


----------



## Pugg

MARIO CASTELNUOVO-TEDESCO: Piano Quintet No. 1 (1932)- Finale
Sorry, no complete recording on You Tube.


----------



## Jacck

Kodály: Variations on a Hungarian Folk Song "The Peacock"


----------



## janxharris

Jacck said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57


Am struggling big time with this piece - though I appreciate your recommendation 
Did it take you multiple listens to 'get it'?

I'll keep trying.


----------



## Jacck

janxharris said:


> Am struggling big time with this piece - though I appreciate your recommendation
> Did it take you multiple listens to 'get it'?.


No, I didn't have to struggle with it. I found it appealing/interesting at first listening and it only got better with repeated listening. It was certainly easier than his 4th symphony for me, which took me like 3-4 listenings to "get". I am currently struggling with Schoenbergs Piano Concerto. I have been forcing myself to listen to it repeatedly over the last week. I find the music complex and interesting at first listening, but not enjoyable, so I am making an experiment, what happens if I listen to it 20 times or so. The interesting thing is that it sounds completely different each time I listen to it, like a different piece of work altogether. It is probably mirroring my own inner states back on me.


----------



## janxharris

Jacck said:


> No, I didn't have to struggle with it. I found it appealing/interesting at first listening and it only got better with repeated listening. It was certainly easier than his 4th symphony for me, which took me like 3-4 listenings to "get". I am currently struggling with Schoenbergs Piano Concerto. I have been forcing myself to listen to it repeatedly over the last week. I find the music complex and interesting at first listening, but not enjoyable, so I am making an experiment, what happens if I listen to it 20 times or so. The interesting thing is that it sounds completely different each time I listen to it, like a different piece of work altogether. It is probably mirroring my own inner states back on me.


Thanks. I will keep trying. 
I don't know his 4th Symphony yet but will try it at some point.

I, too, have been listening to Schoenberg's Piano Concerto; I haven't enjoyed it so far.

Interesting regarding you mentioning 20 listens - I have done that with Webern's Symphony - probably more like 25 listens now. ...and I still don't enjoy it


----------



## janxharris

Anyone else here not getting any notifications apart from 'likes'?


----------



## Jacck

janxharris said:


> Thanks. I will keep trying.
> I don't know his 4th Symphony yet but will try it at some point.
> I, too, have been listening to Schoenberg's Piano Concerto; I haven't enjoyed it so far.
> Interesting regarding you mentioning 20 listens - I have done that with Webern's Symphony - probably more like 25 listens now. ...and I still don't enjoy it


actually, I played the piano concerto right now and I am certainly enjoying it more than before. The music is getting familiar and I am attracted to it and am looking forward to playing it again. 
Have you tried this beautiful masterpiece from Webern? I find it great at first listening, without the need to struggle at all
Anton Webern - Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Pugg

Ludwig Spohr(1784-1859):Symphony Nº3 in C Minor,Op.78(1828).


----------



## Lionheart

Pandolfi Mealli - Violin Sonatas


----------



## Jacck

Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op.4 - Boulez.




when I started systematically listening to classical, this piece seemed difficult. Now, after listening to countless string quartets/quintents/sextets etc., it is a very enjoyable and great music. Schoenberg was very talented. 
PS: the painting is by Schoenberg himself


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Written when he was just 20 years old, this remains one of Shostakovitch's most avant garde pieces, and one of his greatest overall for me. It's rarely performed because it's monstrously difficult pianistically, and pretty difficult to get on first listen. But when it's played as it is here (the composer himself was a fan of the recording) it doesn't get much better.


----------



## ZJovicic

Reading this thread inspired me to listen to Schoenberg Piano Concerto Op. 42.
To my big surprise, even on first listening I liked it. I liked it because it's lively, dramatic, nice contrast between the pianist and orchestra, use of percussion at some points, etc... Generally an interesting piece.
I heard this version... which seems like a great performance.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Malcolm Arnold's Little Suite No. 2!!! Wow, the middle movement has to be one of the most beautiful pieces I have ever heard. I have not heard much from Arnold, but I definitely would like to continue exploring his music after this!


----------



## hpowders

Jacck said:


> Bach - Chaconne, I cannot decide if I like more the piano or the violin version


 Most folks I would guess prefer the original for violin, but, okay!


----------



## hpowders

Jacck said:


> *Le tombeau de Couperin* by *Ravel*, first time hearing this solo piano piece and it is beautiful. I also listened to the Reubke piano sonata posted by Pugg, it is beautiful too


Listen to the orchestral suite of Le tombeau, if you haven't already, Very fine!


----------



## hpowders

dillonp2020 said:


> On Sunday I went to see Murray Perahia perform, and he exposed me to Beethoven's Piano Sonata no.32. I've already ordered copies of Ricter and Pogorelich playing it, and also an iTunes rendtion by Mitsuko Uchida. I've probably listened to the first movement over 20 times since then.


Yeah. It can get to you. Great sonata.


----------



## hpowders

Jacck said:


> Kodály: Variations on a Hungarian Folk Song "The Peacock"


This used to be popular in the 1960's. Boston Symphony under Leinsdorf used to perform it. Not so much anymore.


----------



## hpowders

brotagonist said:


> Magnifique! I just listened. Wow!


Pretty Good!


----------



## hpowders

ldiat said:


>


A charming minor work by Mozart!


----------



## Pugg

​These guy are playing like heaven


----------



## kyjo

Tchaikov6 said:


> Malcolm Arnold's Little Suite No. 2!!! Wow, the middle movement has to be one of the most beautiful pieces I have ever heard. I have not heard much from Arnold, but I definitely would like to continue exploring his music after this!


I'll have to check this out! I'm a huge fan of Arnold's symphonies, but I'm not too familiar with the rest of his output. If you haven't already, definitely check out his 2nd, 4th, and 5th symphonies in particular!


----------



## Pugg

Szymanowski: Symphony no. 3 "Song of the Night"


----------



## Jacck

ZJovicic said:


> Reading this thread inspired me to listen to Schoenberg Piano Concerto Op. 42.
> To my big surprise, even on first listening I liked it. I liked it because it's lively, dramatic, nice contrast between the pianist and orchestra, use of percussion at some points, etc... Generally an interesting piece.
> I heard this version... which seems like a great performance.


actually, I am starting to love the piece too. I still keep on listening to it once daily (I listened to it over 10 times at least). Now I memorized the music, ie my brain knows what tone, sound comes next. It is a very intersting music, complex. I enjoy the rythm of the music, the interaction between the orchestra and piano. So I proved to myself, that this crazy Schoenberg 12 tone music can actually be enjoyed. I will certainly try more from Schoenbergs atonal pieces.


----------



## Jacck

I discovered the composer Sviridov and explored several of his pieces on youtbe and his music seems of high quality. Especially his Triptych for orchestra, but also The Snowstorm and his film music


----------



## ZJovicic

Jacck said:


> actually, I am starting to love the piece too. I still keep on listening to it once daily (I listened to it over 10 times at least). Now I memorized the music, ie my brain knows what tone, sound comes next. It is a very intersting music, complex. I enjoy the rythm of the music, the interaction between the orchestra and piano. So I proved to myself, that this crazy Schoenberg 12 tone music can actually be enjoyed. I will certainly try more from Schoenbergs atonal pieces.


I listened to it twice in a row. To my another surprise, I enjoyed it more on the first listen. Perhaps because on the first listen I payed more attention to rhythm, dynamics, etc... On the second listen I grew kind of a bit tired of dissonance. I'll let some time pass before going back to it.


----------



## Jacck

Pugg said:


> Szymanowski: Symphony no. 3 "Song of the Night"


Szymanowski is very nice too, at the border of tonality and atonality


----------



## Jacck

ZJovicic said:


> I listened to it twice in a row. To my another surprise, I enjoyed it more on the first listen. Perhaps because on the first listen I payed more attention to rhythm, dynamics, etc... On the second listen I grew kind of a bit tired of dissonance. I'll let some time pass before going back to it.


as I have written above - everytime I listened to the Schoenberg concerto, it sounded completely different and brought completely different emotions, like I was listening to a different music. And that is great ! And now I can say with certainty, that it is an ingenious music. I can move on to his violin concerto


----------



## Lionheart

Henryk Gorecki - Symphony 3


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Jacck said:


> I discovered the composer Sviridov and explored several of his pieces on youtbe and his music seems of high quality. Especially his Triptych for orchestra, but also The Snowstorm and his film music


Within Russia he's probably best remembered for his song cycles, you might want to check those out.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Incredibly beautiful piece by Britten, unfortunately left unfinished


----------



## Pugg

Mischa Maisky - Schumann - Cello Concerto in A minor, Op 129


----------



## Jacck

*Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No 3 in B minor, Op 61*
first time listening yesterday. The second movement is exquisitely beautiful, but indeed the whole concerto.


----------



## Joe B

This disc is new for me. I've had it for maybe 2 weeks. The quality of the music, performance, and engineering on this recording is first rate. I've been concentrating my listening on the first 18 tracks: Joseph Canteloube's "Chants d'Auvergne / Songs of the Auvergne". A wonderful disc!


----------



## Pugg

Brahms Liebeslieder-Walzer op.52
My next task with my mothers singing choir.


----------



## hpowders

Berg's Lulu


----------



## Pugg

Eugen d'Albert: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 7.


----------



## Jacck

Arthur Honegger - Symphony No. 5 "Di tre re" (1950)


----------



## Jacck

hpowders said:


> Berg's Lulu


very interesting opera, I watched this version last week. And I intend to watch the Wozzeck movie (actually, it should be named Woyzeck according to the drama by Georg Büchner)


----------



## hpowders

Wozzeck by Alban Berg. Terrific!!


----------



## Pugg

Cantata `Der glorreiche Augenblick` for 4 soloists, chorus and orchestra op.136 - Beethoven


----------



## vesteel




----------



## Pugg

Edvard Grieg ~ Notturno (Lyric Pieces Op. 54)
Leif Ove Andsnes


----------



## Jacck

Haydn string quartet op.76 no 2




the whole SQ is great, but the 2nd movement contains some fine melody


----------



## kyjo

Jacck said:


> Arthur Honegger - Symphony No. 5 "Di tre re" (1950)


If you haven't heard Honegger's 2nd and 3rd symphonies yet, you're in for a real treat! While Honegger's other symphonies are fine works, they can't compare to the immense emotional impact the 2nd and (especially) 3rd have, IMO. I also love his succinct Cello Concerto - what a gorgeous opening it has!


----------



## kyjo

*Korngold's Piano Quintet:* 




This incredibly rich-textured work is teeming with gorgeous, complex harmonies and colorful, magical effects (pizzicati, harmonics, etc.). The second movement, which is a set of variations on one of the songs from his _Lieder des Abschieds_, is particularly moving.


----------



## Mood Drifter

Benjamin Britten's *Simple Symphony*, Op. 4.

I'm just blown away by what this one does for me, it's gorgeous. While simple as in "not super cerebral", it is hardly simplistic and not even easy for the string musicians to play accurately. I love this piece.


----------



## Pugg

Debussy - Children's Corner - Michelangeli Lugano 1968


----------



## Pugg

Symphony No. 9 (Mahler) - Rafael Kubelik, BRSO
Just finished this magnificent work.


----------



## Andolink

Ferociously energetic chamber music brilliantly performed in an ideal acoustic space capturing every nuance- -

*Dieter Ammann*: _Gehörte Form - Hommages I - II - III_, for string trio
Ensemble Für Neue Musik Zürich


----------



## vesteel




----------



## Jacck

Tchaikovsky - String Sextet In D Minor 'Souvenir de Florence'





I like especially the 3rd and 4th movements, listen for example from 23:50 onwards


----------



## Jacck

kyjo said:


> If you haven't heard Honegger's 2nd and 3rd symphonies yet, you're in for a real treat! While Honegger's other symphonies are fine works, they can't compare to the immense emotional impact the 2nd and (especially) 3rd have, IMO. I also love his succinct Cello Concerto - what a gorgeous opening it has!


yes, I listened yesterday to his 3rd symphony after you recommended it and it is great, better than the 5th.


----------



## kyjo

Jacck said:


> Tchaikovsky - String Sextet In D Minor 'Souvenir de Florence'


I'm playing this right now (2nd cello part) and it is great fun! Personally, I can't imagine a more exhilarating performance than that by Janine Jansen and friends:


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Mood Drifter

DeepR that is a good one!


----------



## DeepR

It's actually my first listen of Hovhaness!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I wasn't totally blown away, but Friedrich Ernst Fesca has made some nice string quartets. Thanks to Rick Riekert from New York in my classical/early romantic string quartets thread. Nice music to end my disco frenzy


----------



## leonsm

Schnittke's String Quartets no. 2 & 3


----------



## Pugg

Rimsky-Korsakov's five movement suite entitled "Capriccio Espagnol" conducted by Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

Johann Wenzel Kalliwoda Concert Overture No. 17 Op. 242 (1864)


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

1990s Public Enemy is hit and miss, but when they get it right it's so good


----------



## regenmusic

Einojuhani Rautavaara - Etudes (1969)

This has been blowing me away all month.


----------



## kyjo

*Bax's Harp Quintet:* 




Absolutely gorgeous! Some of Bax's pieces have a tendency to sprawl a bit, but not so with this 15-minute quintet. The Celtic-flavored secondary theme of the first movement, first introduced by the cello, is really quite special.


----------



## Jacck

Bartók: Pianokwintet in C - Janine Jansen


----------



## kyjo

Jacck said:


> Bartók: Pianokwintet in C - Janine Jansen


Yes!! This was one of my greatest discoveries of the past year! I was definitely not expecting to be blown away by it as much as I was. There's never a dull moment in the whole piece - it's packed with such energy and passion! I even like it better than some of Bartók's most celebrated mature works, great as they are. Not to mention that it's given such a thrilling performance as it is by Janine Jansen and friends in that video!


----------



## Jacck

kyjo said:


> Yes!! This was one of my greatest discoveries of the past year! I was definitely not expecting to be blown away by it as much as I was. There's never a dull moment in the whole piece - it's packed with such energy and passion! I even like it better than some of Bartók's most celebrated mature works, great as they are. Not to mention that it's given such a thrilling performance as it is by Janine Jansen and friends in that video!


yes, it is great! He was just 22 when he composed it


----------



## Jacck

one of the most beautiful violin concertos I have ever heard.... reminds of me Lark Ascending
*Respighi: Concerto Gregoriano*


----------



## Pugg

Mozart Clarinet Concerto in A major Kv 622


----------



## Jacck

Pugg said:


> Mozart Clarinet Concerto in A major Kv 622


the Mozart clarinet concerto is one of those Mozart pieces I find a little hard to like. I am also lukewarm towards his symphonies, even the most celebrated ones (38,39,41). But I am starting to adore his chamber music for strings. The Sinfonia concertante that is on the same CD by Sabine Mayer exists in a version for orchestra and string sextet. I like the version for sextet better. The sextet version of Sinfonia concertante might be my most favorite piece of music by Mozart at this point (maybe along the Dissonace quartet)


----------



## Jacck

I have spent several hours exploring the music of Zdeněk Fibich and I think that his chamber music is superb, possibly better than Dvořák's (Dvořák of course excelled in other areas such as symphonies). I explored Fibich's piano quartet, piano quintet, piano trio and both string quartets. I will have a look into his operas too, he composed many
Zdeněk Fibich - Piano Quintet (1893)


----------



## Pugg

Saint-Saëns - Le rouet d'Omphale, opus 31


----------



## Larkenfield

"Pieces that have blown you away recently?"

Debussy - "West Wind," from Preludes, Book 1


----------



## kyjo

Jacck said:


> I have spent several hours exploring the music of Zdeněk Fibich and I think that his chamber music is superb, possibly better than Dvořák's (Dvořák of course excelled in other areas such as symphonies). I explored Fibich's piano quartet, piano quintet, piano trio and both string quartets. I will have a look into his operas too, he composed many
> Zdeněk Fibich - Piano Quintet (1893)


Possibly better than Dvořák's chamber music? I simply must hear it, then! (Personally, I think Dvořák's chamber output contains some of his finest works.)


----------



## Pugg

Schubert: Sonata For Arpeggione And Piano In A Minor

Mstislav Rostropovich, Benjamin Britten


----------



## Jacck

kyjo said:


> Possibly better than Dvořák's chamber music? I simply must hear it, then! (Personally, I think Dvořák's chamber output contains some of his finest works.)


Well, I do not know if better or not, probably not. I am an amateur so cannot really judge it, but I like it. But I listened to his opera Šárka yesterday and it was great, possibly as great as Rusalka. Although I can speak Czech, I did not pay attention to the singing and enjoyed purely the music.

*Zdenko Fibich - Šárka (overture)*





the complete opera in bad quality from 1950




libretto
https://www.supraphon.com/catalogue/libretto


----------



## Gordontrek

A brass quintet visited my university last month and played this. I fell in love instantly:





The first movement in particular fascinated me. I absolutely loved the jazzy tone colors, and found the cadences, resolutions, modulations etc. delightful. I'm a bit saddened that the video I linked is the only recording of the piece I can find anywhere. 
The focus of the concert I heard this at was mid-century composers. Alec Wilder is primarily known for composing in show biz, but was clearly a capable composer of concert music in his own right.


----------



## Pugg

Respighi 'Church Windows' - Vasily Petrenko conducts
Spinning this now, stunning!


----------



## hpowders

Haydn, Paris Symphonies 82-87

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus, Wien.

Delightfully quirky. All repeats taken. I enjoyed this set better than Bernstein's fine but a bit too beefy, set.


----------



## Jacck

This is an utterly psychedelic, mind-bending, world-ending music. Listen at your own peril. The man who composed it was mad

*Scriabin/Nemtin, Mysterium. Prefatory Action (Ashkenazy)*


----------



## DeepR

Jacck said:


> The man who composed it was mad


A mad genius perhaps, but, who really composed it? 
It's not a completion, it's a "realization" based on chaotic sketches by Scriabin that took 28 years to make. So, who really composed it? I think it's quite safe to bet: more Nemtin than Scriabin.


----------



## Pugg

Carl Maria von Weber, Konzertstück f-moll für Klavier und Orchester, Op.79. Alfred Brendel & LSO


----------



## janxharris

I heard Sibelius's 5th Symphony on Sunday night (15.4.18) at the Barbican in London performed by the LSO under Susanna Mälkki. I was a bit nervous about going because I hadn't been to a classical concert in many years and I thought I might be disappointed. I wondered if I had gotten too used to listening at home...

I was completed overwhelmed by the piece. A truly transcendent experience.

I do recommend this work


----------



## Pugg

'QUATRO PEZZI SACRI"; Giuseppe Verdi
Such a profound work.


----------



## Jacck

Pugg said:


> 'QUATRO PEZZI SACRI"; Giuseppe Verdi
> Such a profound work.


yes, very nice. If his operas are of similar quality, then I should hear them


----------



## Jacck

G. Faure - Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor, Op. 115
such a lovely piano quintet. The French composers are underrated. I have not heard a bad piece from either Saint-Saëns or Fauré. Unlike some German composers, the music is more delicate and always melodious


----------



## Pugg

Jacck said:


> G. Faure - Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor, Op. 115
> such a lovely piano quintet. The French composers are underrated. I have not heard a bad piece from either Saint-Saëns or Fauré. Unlike some German composers, the music is more delicate and always melodious






https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...312--faure-integrale-de-la-musique-de-chambre
Just some hints


----------



## JosefinaHW

Doesn't exactly fit the OP but I think it is great fun. I'll have to look for a full performance.
_Apollo et Hyacinthus_, Mozart and ???, Rene Pape


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Doesn't exactly fit the OP but I think it is great fun. I'll have to look for a full performance.
> _Apollo et Hyacinthus_, Mozart and ???, Rene Pape


Now that's an entrench to make at a party, on a cloud, covered in gold and whit.


----------



## Art Rock

William Schuman's Fourth symphony. His third is his most famous, but I love the fourth.


----------



## vesteel




----------



## vesteel




----------



## ZJovicic

Schubert's Piano Trio No. 2






I am really impressed at the first listening! Great work!


----------



## Pugg

Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari: Concerto per violoncello e orchestra
1945


----------



## Bluecrab

Just heard this work this morning on an internet station. I had never heard of this American composer. It turns out he has quite a body of work. This piece has beautiful writing for strings. Reminds me somewhat of Bartok's night music.


----------



## Pugg

Andrei Gavrilov plays Tchaikovsky Theme and variations F major Op19 No 6


----------



## Guest

Wellington's Victory


----------



## Jacck

The shooting in the Wellington's Victory reminds me of the machine gun in the Prokofiev Cantata. You can hear the Leninists shooting into the crowds




machine gun at 4:38


----------



## classical yorkist

Concerto for 2 Cello's in G Minor RV531 by Vivaldi. A HIP perfomance on period instruments by Collegium Musicum 90. It quite simply took my breath away.


----------



## Andolink

One of my favorite pieces by one of my favorite living composers. It had me spellbound this morning:

*Alexander Goehr*: _Trio for Violin, Cello and Piano, Op. 20_


----------



## Jacck

Ernő Dohnányi - Piano Concerto No. 2 (1947)




I am playing this for the 3rd time and love it.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Bluecrab said:


> Just heard this work this morning on an internet station. I had never heard of this American composer. It turns out he has quite a body of work. This piece has beautiful writing for strings. Reminds me somewhat of Bartok's night music.


Interesting. Even if one detects a faint whiff of Bartok, I'd say it's a bit too light (not as in lightweight though, no slight intended) to be compared to Bartokian night music. Maybe a the neoclassical purity of the later Bartok, though it may well be my understanding of "night music" is too restrictive.

I was reminded of Bartok listening to the second movement (and the highlight IMO) of this piano concerto by German Galynin, one of Shostakovitch's better students, who sadly suffered of mental illness and died too young.


----------



## Pugg

LEONARD BERNSTEIN conducts MILHAUD - LE BOEUF SUR LE TOIT
The guy, ( Bernstein ) is a genius.


----------



## Pugg

Vasily Kalinnikov - Symphony no. 1
Forgot how beautiful this is.


----------



## Pugg

Henrik Crusell - Clarinet Concerto No.2 in F-minor, Op.5 (c. 1817)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Pugg said:


> Respighi 'Church Windows' - Vasily Petrenko conducts
> Spinning this now, stunning!


A real rarity is this live performance of this majestic epic score. I listened to it, but I didn't feel as moved as I do with the most thrilling rendition as far as I'm concerned (Simon, Philharmonia Orchestra).

There are few endings that can be compared with this one in terms of sheer ecstasy. Respighi really knew the meaning of grandeur/apotheosis when wrote St Gregory the Great.


----------



## Pugg

MusicSybarite said:


> A real rarity is this live performance of this majestic epic score. I listened to it, but I didn't feel as moved as I do with the most thrilling rendition as far as I'm concerned (Simon, Philharmonia Orchestra).
> 
> There are few endings that can be compared with this one in terms of sheer ecstasy. Respighi really knew the meaning of grandeur/apotheosis when wrote St Gregory the Great.


Did you hear the new one on Bis conducted by John Neschlin, stunning.


----------



## KenOC

I'm not usually much of a fan of Gould in Beethoven, but this is exceptional. He was called the night before to substitute for Michalengeli in Beethoven's Emperor Concerto in Toronto in 1970, the great Karl Ancerl conducting. He quickly boned up on the concerto he hadn't touched in four years and played it without score. And he nailed it. Boy did he nail it! I've never seen this before.


----------



## regenmusic

Einojuhani Rautavaara: Serenades of The Unicorn


----------



## MusicSybarite

Pugg said:


> Did you hear the new one on Bis conducted by John Neschlin, stunning.


Not yet. I hope to do it soon.


----------



## Trepanian

Rautavaara’s harp concerto is a really nice piece that doesn’t get much attention.


----------



## Pugg

Poulenc Concerto for 2 pianos - Lucas & Arthur Jussen - Stéphane Denève & RCO


----------



## bharbeke

Franz Danzi: Fantasia on Mozart's "La ci darem la mano"

Performers: Sabine Meyer, Jorg Faerber, Wurttemburg Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

Franz Joseph Haydn. Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob. VIId:3


----------



## Larkenfield




----------



## Pugg

Alicia de Larrocha plays Granados - The Maiden and the Nightingale ("Goyescas") [live,2001]
The woman is a genius


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jacck

Edvard Grieg - String Quartet No. 1 in g minor




awesome string quartet, very melodic, similar to Janáček


----------



## Roger Knox

_Piano Quartet in B-Flat Major_, Op. 41 (1875) by Saint-Saens. I never knew.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Tovey - String quartet nº 1 in G major, op. 23

A really lovely quartet (yes, it's tonal), created with the most refined and possible craftsmanship. Donald Francis Tovey is an underrated (sadly) composer whose music I've appreciated lately.

It's a pity the another quartet (in D major) is not recorded yet.


----------



## Pugg

Kyung Wha Chung plays Dvorak Romance 
Who says romance is dead :angel:


----------



## Mal

Szell's Schumann, first symphony, remastered - wow!


----------



## Thomyum2

Recently came across this performance of Frederic Rzewski's 'Which Side Are You On?" - absolutely amazing performance by the young pianist Conrad Tao (who is himself a composer too):


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Perhaps this is not in the right thread...however, I have just listened to Barber's Op11 String Quartet (whence comes his Adagio for Strings) and not for the first time have been utterly gobstruck by the skill and beauty of it.


----------



## kyjo

*Vaughan Williams' On Wenlock Edge*. Just performed it in concert last night (on cello), and heard it for the first time a couple weeks ago. What an extraordinary and haunting work! VW's sense of harmony, atmosphere, and word-setting is nothing short of spell-binding. As in many of VW's finest works, there is a compelling synthesis of 'pastoral', modal beauty and dark, anguished chromaticism.


----------



## janxharris

Beethoven - Symphony No. 9


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky: Symphony no. 6 "Pathetique" (Dorati)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati
Studio Recording, June 17-18, 1960


----------



## vesteel

SCHMIDT SYMPHONY 4 from a livestream by Frankfurt Radio Symphony and Paavo jarvi

The adagio is so beautiful


----------



## Didymus

I had to learn this one last minute for a friend of mine's audition but I've fallen in love with this one! As well as the rest of the set.


----------



## leonsm

Kurt Atterberg - Symphony No. 6, Op. 31 (the adagio, especially)


----------



## kyjo

Didymus said:


> I had to learn this one last minute for a friend of mine's audition but I've fallen in love with this one! As well as the rest of the set.


Quilter's songs are indeed beautiful! I'm taking a "vocal methods" class at my university and was assigned to sing his "Come Away, Death" from Three Shakespeare Songs - it's absolutely gorgeous:


----------



## Judith

Sibelius Swan of Tuonela. Going to see it performed by a local orchestra this evening and was getting to know this lovely piece as wasn't so familiar with it. Didn't know it is so beautiful. Really caught me. Well, looking forward to seeing it performed live later.


----------



## Sloe

Julius Kalas Nightingale and the Rose for flute and orchestra.
Can´t find a video but it was beautiful.

Youngwoo Yoo "Dreamscape"


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Joseph Marx - Rhapsody for piano quartet (1911)*

Those who already know Marx's style will be familiar with this overwhelming chamber composition. This is quintessential late-romantic music. Not only did Marx manage orchestral forces efficiently, but also chamber means, and this work is a proof of it. It reaches some spirited passion peaks, contrasting with more subdued and elegant passages to give us a vigorous canvas of notes. A really wondrous piece. The playing is just terrific, quite accurate.


----------



## KenOC

Scharwenka's Piano Concerto No. 4 (1908). The real thing.


----------



## Jacck

Carlos Chávez: Concerto per violino e orchestra (1951, 1965)




Chavez is an interesting composer. I also checked his piano concerto and Sinfonia india and will need to explore more


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

One of Mozart's most beautiful piano concerti. The last movement harks forward to the great fugue from the "Jupiter" symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Edward Elgar - Enigma Variations - Nimrod 
Makes me always a bit sad, don't know why.


----------



## Jacck

Renaissance Chants of Love (2009), Tomas Karpisek
Despite the name, the music is a contemporary composition by Karpisek. I really like it, it is beautiful


----------



## Jacck

Domenico Scarlatti - Sonatas Ivo Pogorelić
some of the best piano works I have ever heard


----------



## Jacck

Kurt Weill Symphony N° 2 1933




just wow, since discovering it yesterday, I played it already 3 times.


----------



## LezLee

That’s great, Jacck! I didn’t know he’d written any symphonies.


----------



## Daav

I have been a huge fan of Black Angels since I was in high school 40 plus years ago. I've probably heard every available recording of it over the years, but my favorite by far is still The Gaudeamus Quartet on an old Philips recording. So far as I know, it's never been available on CD but the vinyl is still around on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/George-Enriq...keywords=crumb+black+angels+gaudeamus+quartet

And it can still be found at times on eBay. If anyone ever heards of this being released on cd, please, please let me know!


----------



## MusicSybarite

One of my all-time piano pieces ever. Absolutely sparkling, quirky, full of inventiveness.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Ligeti - Romanian Concerto.

Saw this recently at a concert. My first Ligeti piece and I loved it! After researching it and Ligeti a bit, it turns out it's a very atypical Ligeti. And I was going to delve into this unbeknown to me composer.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Edward Elgar - Enigma Variations - Nimrod
> Makes me always a bit sad, don't know why.


I never really got why Bernstein's Enigma makes so many Elgar fans so angry (almost viscerally so, in some cases). I think it is wonderful.


----------



## regenmusic

Fauré plays Fauré ~ Nocturne No.7 Op.74 ~ Roll recording C.1910


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Appl - Oft denk ich, sie sind nur ausgegangen

Although the music is fascinating, this voice is so intriguing.


----------



## Jacck

Max Bruch Concerto for 2 Pianos Op.88a


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Luciano Berio: Points on the curve to find... (1974)


----------



## kyjo

Jacck said:


> Kurt Weill Symphony N° 2 1933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wow, since discovering it yesterday, I played it already 3 times.


Yes, it's an absolute stunner! I was fortunate enough to hear it live last year; a riveting experience!


----------



## id0ntmatter

Oh god I could write a laundry list of pieces like this.

For me, I'd have to say most of Faure's nocturnes, Anton Rubinstein's Fantasy in E Minor and Theme and Variations in G, Godowsky's Passacaglia in B Minor, Tchaikovsky's Swan Lake, Chopin's Nocturne in F# Minor, and Bach's BWV922 is a piece that didn't just blow me away. I'm literally obsessed with it. Everything about it is perfect: the rhythm is perfect, the progressions are perfect, the use of tone is perfect, the construction of the passages is perfect, it's just a flawless piece in its entirety. Clementi's Sonata in B Minor is another piece that gives me chills; also Niels Gade Piano Sonata in E Minor, Mozart's Piano Sonata in A Minor and C Minor and Mozart's Fantasy in C Minor, Rachmaninoff's Sonata in D Minor, Golinelli's Piano Sonatas in B and E Minor are utter perfection as well. The Scherzo in A Minor in the E Minor sonata in particular is fun, flirtatious and bone chillingly cold. His attempt to end it in the parallel major is overshadow by the seemingly dark, obnoxious tones that precede it. And that Andante is just...*shivers*.


----------



## kyjo

*Debussy's Fantaisie for piano and orchestra*: 




Just listened to this for the first time. Why is this work not played more often? It's utterly gorgeous! One of my favorite Debussy works for sure now!


----------



## MusicSybarite

I already knew this work some years ago. Now I revisited it again and the impression that caused me was even bigger. My main trends or likings in music are works with an important amount of expressiveness and energy, and clearly this indisputable masterpiece contains an incredible dose of sorrow (expressiveness), some touches of resignation mixed with anger or a feeling of impotence because of the loss of Vierne's son. Louis Vierne suffered a lot in his lifetime (he was almost blind, among other situations). I really admire people like this gentleman that knew how to deal with some tragedies, and this quintet is a proof of his tenacity before life, as a tribute to his son and as something that showed his talent.


----------



## Rogerx

MOZART - "Masonic Funeral Music K.477"


----------



## walt

Lou Harrison-Waltz For Evelyn Hinrichsen.This version played on harp and guitar.


----------



## Thomyum2

I just watched a video recording of Honneger's _Jeanne d'Arc au Bucher_, a performance in Barcelona with Marion Cotillard speaking the part of Jeanne. Wow, quite an amazing piece and a really outstanding performance too. It's a rather unusual piece so know this might not have the widest appeal, but still wonder why it isn't performed more often - it's very affecting.


----------



## Jacck

Leo Ornstein - Cello Sonata No. 2




beautiful


----------



## beetzart

Wow, I certainly don't tire of listening to Schnittke's concerto grossos mainly 1 and 2. I love the combination of neo-baroque/classical and atonal, it is very appealing yet I don't know why.


----------



## kyjo

Jacck said:


> Leo Ornstein - Cello Sonata No. 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful


Indeed it is! I think his first cello sonata is an even greater work - it's so lyrical and powerful.


----------



## Jacck

kyjo said:


> Indeed it is! I think his first cello sonata is an even greater work - it's so lyrical and powerful.


Ornstein seems like a really interesting composer that has been somehow forgotten by history, although he was quite famous in his days. On youtube there are only his 2 cello sonatas and piano sonata 4 which is also quite beautiful. That pretty much shows how (un)known he is.


----------



## Jacck

I finished listening to all the great string quartet (quintet, sextet, octet) cycles (Haydn, Beethoven, Boccherini, Mozart, Schumann, Schubert, Brahms, Tchaikovski, Bartok, Hindemith, Shostakovich, Ligeti, Debussy, Ravel, Dvořák, Borodin etc). It took me several months and I really like the string chamber music genre. It is perfect to understand the essence of various composers music, because it is simple enough to follow the 4 melodies, yet complex enough to allow the composer to manifest his creativity. I honestly cannot say which cycle I love most, probably that one to which I am currently listening to.

I seem to be drawn to solo piano music lately and I am blown away by many of the composers and their works that I am discovering. I listened to about a half of the Beethoven piano sonatas and they are of course great. But lately I have been most blown away by Liszt, by the Scriabin sonatas, by Rubinstein (Anton, not Arthur) and by Alkan. The Scriabin 2nd sonata is a wonder, as is the Liszt sonata and Liszt's Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses. I discovered Alkan only yesterday and today have been blown away by his piano concerto


----------



## Tennessee Dave

Barber's Violin Concerto on Anne Akiko Meyers Ex-Vieuxtemps Garneri is just outstanding IMHO. I could listen to it all day. What a fabulous piece to my ears.


----------



## Jacck

Medtner is another composer for piano who wrote hauntingly beautiful sonatas and concerti. I am blown away. I have yet to listen to all his 14 sonatas, but the Night Wind Sonata and Sonata Romantica are just fabulous.


----------



## mariabianca

Debussy's "Petite Suite" has been on repeat since I first heard it a few weeks ago


----------



## kyjo

mariabianca said:


> Debussy's "Petite Suite" has been on repeat since I first heard it a few weeks ago


Was just listening to that a couple days ago (in the orchestral version) - such a delightful work!


----------



## Jacck

this is awesome, both the piano version and the orchestral version
Albeniz - Iberia


----------



## Jacck

another awesome piano sonata
Dmitry Kabalevsky - Piano Sonata No.2 in Es-dur, Op.45 (Artur Pizarro, piano)


----------



## Guest

This delightful work is due for an album release sometime this year.


----------



## kyjo

Just discovered *Albéric Magnard's 4th Symphony* and have been utterly blown away by it! Like other compositions of his, it sounds unlike no-one else and its style is difficult to describe, with grand, quasi-Brucknerian paragraphs alongside fresh, unhackneyed imitations of folk music. It's all held together by Magnard's masterly and unique sense of harmony and orchestration. I found the ending, with its awesomely majestic chorale dying away into tranquility, to be particularly moving. Magnard's 3rd Symphony is often thought of as his finest but I prefer the 4th overall.


----------



## LezLee

I've always had a general dislike of Handel so I was really surprised and thrilled by Mark Padmore singing 'Waft Her, Angels' on BBC Radio 3 just now. What a lovely piece!






Sorry, don't know how to post a video.


----------



## Jacck

Liszt: Années de pelerinage (Years of Pilgrimage) - best of selection
this is so beautiful. More beautiful than anything from Ravel or Debussy (not to put them down, they are great). I guess they both heavily borrowed from Liszt anyway. Les jeux d'eaux a la Villa d'Este sounds like Debussy, or rather Debussy sounds like it


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> Sorry, don't know how to post a video.


Easy peasy. You've got the link that you copied from youtube. Instead of pasting it into the body of the post, select the icon (at top right hand side of your message window) that looks like a strip of film (like an H, with blue inside). Up pops a window and you paste your link into that.


----------



## Jacck

I discovered the world's best pianist (speaking subjectively, that is for me) - Grigory Sokolov. He plays Beethoven better than anyone else, he plays Mozart so good that I can enjoy him, he plays Bach better than Gould, he plays Chopin better than Perahia, he plays Schubert better than Kempff or Brendel, he plays Schumann better than Richter. Do not believe? Then listen to his version of the Hammerklavier




or his Bach




or his Schumann




or his Chopin




or his Mozart





the only trouble is that much of the music comes from live recordings with bad sounds quality. And when I want to buy the music for my collection in FLAC quality, there is little sense in buying FLAC quality for such high noise recordings.


----------



## Catalin Bordea

A Toccata composed by a mathematician in 2013:





The most I like from this is the impressionistic part starting from minute 1:22.


----------



## Jacck

A glimpse of Heaven by Liszt, from his Dante Symphony, based on the Divine Comedy by Dante. The book (I read it) is all in verses and contains 3 parts. Inferno (the famous 9 circles of Hell), Purgatorio and Paradiso. Liszt wanted to musically depict all 3 parts, but Wagner talked him out of it, because one could not musically depict paradise, so he said. So Liszt depicted only a vision of Paradise seen by the souls in Purgatorio


----------



## Andolink

*Arturo Fuentes* (*1975)

_Lightness_ (2009) for violin and live electronics
Barbara Lüneburg, violin

from this SACD:


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

If the adagio (12:45 in the video) doesn't melt your soul I question your humanity.


----------



## Jacck

I've been trying to explore some living contemporary Czech composers and found Juraj Filas. Not bad at all. He composed over 90 works so far. In fact, I find it so good that I post it into blown away thread instead of the confusing contemporary composers threads, where there are confusing separate nominations and discussion thread etc


----------



## kyjo

*Taneyev's Piano Quartet*. I had previously heard Taneyev's Fourth Symphony and one of his string quartets (can't remember which), neither of which made nearly as much of an impression on me as the Piano Quartet. It starts off in E flat major (!) with an imperious piano introduction, which eventually and brilliantly modulates to the home key of E major. The real heart of the work, though, is the exquisite slow movement, which features a lovely, memorable melody first played by the violin and later played by the whole ensemble at the climax. This is goosebump-inducing stuff! The finale is a bit long-winded perhaps, but ends quietly and movingly with a recollection of the theme from the slow movement. Really special music indeed!


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

Beethoven´s 9th string quartett, especially the 4th movement.

As a Heavy Metal fan, I think this just ROCKS!


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Judas Priest Fan said:


> Beethoven´s 9th string quartett, especially the 4th movement.
> 
> As a Heavy Metal fan, I think this just ROCKS!


I always thought Beethoven's Grosse Fugue sounded as close to heavy metal as classical music got! Speaking of heavy metal, I actually saw Judas Priest in concert last month. Great show!


----------



## kyjo

Judas Priest Fan said:


> Beethoven´s 9th string quartett, especially the 4th movement.
> 
> As a Heavy Metal fan, I think this just ROCKS!


Yep, a thrilling movement for sure. One of my favorite movements from the Beethoven quartet cycle.


----------



## janxharris




----------



## Jacck

Judas Priest Fan said:


> Beethoven´s 9th string quartett, especially the 4th movement. As a Heavy Metal fan, I think this just ROCKS!


this closest thing to metal within classical that I found so far is this. But it is more death metal than heavy metal


----------



## janxharris




----------



## Jacck

janxharris said:


>


Sibelius is amazing. He wrote one of the best symphonic cycles of the 20th century (along with Mahler, Prokofiev, Shostakovich). By a recent poll on this website, his 7th symphony was voted the greatest (which I agree with, but all his symphonies are gems). Segerstam is great, but I like Rozhdestvensky even better. He wrote also great symphonic poems (Pohjola's Daugther, Tapiola, En Saga, Swan of Tuonela). The music snobs around Schoenberg thought his music backward because it was tonal at the time, when all the hype was about atonality.


----------



## Jacck

Anton Urspruch, Piano Concerto in E flat Major, Op 9


----------



## janxharris

Jacck said:


> Sibelius is amazing. He wrote one of the best symphonic cycles of the 20th century (along with Mahler, Prokofiev, Shostakovich). By a recent poll on this website, his 7th symphony was voted the greatest (which I agree with, but all his symphonies are gems). Segerstam is great, but I like Rozhdestvensky even better. He wrote also great symphonic poems (Pohjola's Daugther, Tapiola, En Saga, Swan of Tuonela). The music snobs around Schoenberg thought his music backward because it was tonal at the time, when all the hype was about atonality.


Thanks. will check out Rozhdestvensky.

I heard the sixth and the seventh at the Barbican on Thursday (17th May) with LSO and Tilson Thomas. The sixth sounded great but thought the seventh a little too fast paced - I think I've got used to the Sergestam speed. 

Wondering if certain conductors are known by how fast or slow they generally take pieces?

I voted for the 7th.

Are you Czech? Your english is faultless.....


----------



## janxharris




----------



## Jacck

janxharris said:


> Thanks. will check out Rozhdestvensky. I heard the sixth and the seventh at the Barbican on Thursday (17th May) with LSO and Tilson Thomas. The sixth sounded great but thought the seventh a little too fast paced - I think I've got used to the Sergestam speed.  Wondering if certain conductors are known by how fast or slow they generally take pieces? I voted for the 7th. Are you Czech? Your english is faultless.....


Thanks, but I doubt that my English is faultless  I spent about 1 year in the US (Massachusetts), never been to UK. Some composers are more susceptible to different interpretations than others and I think that Sibelius is quite susceptible. I remember that we were discussing the Sibelius 4th, that it is supposed to sound raw and bleak (like the Finnish wilderniss) and that Segerstam is kind of soft (not bleak enough).


----------



## Enthusiast

Jacck said:


> Sibelius is amazing. He wrote one of the best symphonic cycles of the 20th century (along with Mahler, Prokofiev, Shostakovich). By a recent poll on this website, his 7th symphony was voted the greatest (which I agree with, but all his symphonies are gems). Segerstam is great, but I like Rozhdestvensky even better. He wrote also great symphonic poems (Pohjola's Daugther, Tapiola, En Saga, Swan of Tuonela). The music snobs around Schoenberg thought his music backward because it was tonal at the time, when all the hype was about atonality.


I don't know if this is the place for a debate about your very valid views. Probably not. I absolutely agree that Rozhdestvensky gave us a great Sibelius cycle (as have quite a few others). I find Segerstam's Sibelius is great at conjuring sounds but less good at giving us the narrative, the argument. But I was surprised to see Prokofiev's name among the great symphonists of the 20th Century. I love Prokofiev but feel that somehow he was very mixed as a symphonist. There is great music in his symphonies but he doesn't always get to treat it symphonically - certainly not to the extent that would earn him a place in your list of greats. I would think about adding Pettersson to your list, though! He was possibly the last great symphonist? Finally, your point about "the music snobs around Schoenberg" seems to miss so much context. Other music snobs found Sibelius too modern, for example, and conductors who dared to programme his music were few. And of course there were plenty of other modernists who disparaged both. It seems that since 1920 a contemporary music scene has always been like that. We, luckily, don't have to fight the older battles from this - we can enjoy the fertility and variety.

You packed a lot into your short post!


----------



## Jacck

Enthusiast said:


> I don't know if this is the place for a debate about your very valid views. ..... But I was surprised to see Prokofiev's name among the great symphonists of the 20th Century. I love Prokofiev but feel that somehow he was very mixed as a symphonist. There is great music in his symphonies but he doesn't always get to treat it symphonically - certainly not to the extent that would earn him a place in your list of greats. I would think about adding Pettersson to your list, though! He was possibly the last great symphonist?


I guess as good a place as any other. The discussion in threads like this flows and I doubt anyone ever reads it after a couple days. I definitely consider Prokofiev a master symphonist. I love all his symphonies except the first. In my personal preference, I would place the 4 already mentioned into the first tier as best symphonists, and in the second tier, I would place Martinů, Atterberg, Schittke, Nielsen, Pettersson, Lutoslawski, Vaughan-Williams, Hovhanness, Ives, Honegger, Penderecki, Hanson, etc. And did the good symphonists really end with Petterson? What do you think about Kalevi Aho?


----------



## Lisztian

Luigi Nono's _Como una ola de fuerza y luz_ (0:00 - 30:00)


----------



## leonsm

Allan Pettersson - Symphony no. 6

Darkness and agony on another level. Incredible, this is on par with his 7th.


----------



## Jacck

Charles Koechlin is one of those unfathomably neglected composers, probably because he did not swim with the stream when all the stream was about atonality


----------



## Bachiana

You are absolutely right. It is deeply moving by its simplicity. And Richter is still the best!


----------



## Cheyenne

Jacck said:


> Charles Koechlin is one of those unfathomably neglected composers, probably because he did not swim with the stream when all the stream was about atonality


This is great, thanks for sharing! I'd only listened to a few things here and there by him before, but he surely is a fascinating figure.


----------



## Bachiana

Please write some more of these laundries. The first one was already very inspiring.


----------



## Bachiana

Very moving song, but I prefer by far the one with Bryn Terfel and Malcolm Martineau.


----------



## Bachiana

Thanks for this discovery. I am going to look for other compositions of this composer, hoping to make more of this kind of discoveries.


----------



## Jacck

Bachiana said:


> Thanks for this discovery. I am going to look for other compositions of this composer, hoping to make more of this kind of discoveries.


You are welcome, I heard several of his composition and can recommend his 
string quartet 1




the 7 stars symphony




the sonata for violin and piano




Le Buisson Ardent




that is all I have explored so far


----------



## Jacck

Fazıl Say - Mesopotamia, Symphony No. 2
just WOW  Man, I am really blown away


----------



## agoukass

The Brahms Horn Trio. I listened to the recording with Ashkenazy, Perlman, and Tuckwell yesterday and then played it all over again because I couldn't get enough of it. The second and fourth movements are particularly joyful and the third movement is not as lugubrious as some performers interpret it.


----------



## kyjo

*Kalinnikov's Second Symphony*. His First gets talked about more, but, good as it is, I think the Second is an even finer work overall. It has a wonderfully life-affirming feel and is packed with memorable tunes, many of which come together in miraculous fashion near the end of the celebratory finale. I particularly recommend the BIS recording with the Malaysian PO under Kees Bakels - excellently performed and recorded.


----------



## Jacck

I discovered the Portugese composer *Joly Braga Santos* thanks to Kyjo. Awesome composer


----------



## Jacck

Zbigniew Preisner


----------



## kyjo

Jacck said:


> I discovered the Portugese composer *Joly Braga Santos* thanks to Kyjo. Awesome composer


Great to hear you're enjoying Braga Santos' music!  Have you checked out his symphonies (particularly no. 4) yet?


----------



## Jacck

kyjo said:


> Great to hear you're enjoying Braga Santos' music!  Have you checked out his symphonies (particularly no. 4) yet?


tasted is the better word, that is I heard cca 1 movement of symphony 2. I will listen to all his symphonies for sure, they made great first impression, and I will start with those nominated in the symphonic movements game in the game forum. I also checked Braga Santos's teacher - Luís de Freitas Branco - and he sound interesting too, although probably less so than Braga.

There are just too many things to listen to. I have yet to listen to all the symphonies of Atterberg (so far managed just 2 and 6) and Pettersson and Weinberg (who both wrote too many). I can take it only in small doses and most symphonies require repeated listening to really get. So it is a program for several weeks or rather months.

for a change, I listened to some Duke Ellington yesterday. I don't even know if it is classical or jazz or symphonic jazz, but it is great


----------



## kyjo

Jacck said:


> tasted is the better word, that is I heard cca 1 movement of symphony 2. I will listen to all his symphonies for sure, they made great first impression, and I will start with those nominated in the symphonic movements game in the game forum. I also checked Braga Santos's teacher - Luís de Freitas Branco - and he sound interesting too, although probably less so than Braga.
> 
> *There are just too many things to listen to.* I have yet to listen to all the symphonies of Atterberg (so far managed just 2 and 6) and Pettersson and Weinberg (who both wrote too many). I can take it only in small doses and most symphonies require repeated listening to really get. So it is a program for several weeks or rather months.


To the bolded text - I know how you feel! :lol: Pettersson and Weinberg I also have to take in small doses (their music isn't exactly the most uplifting), but I could listen to Atterberg and Braga Santos all day!


----------



## Jacck

Zoltan Kodaly-Sonata for Cello Solo op. 8


----------



## leonsm

Atterberg - Symphony no. 2.

Such a melodic symphony (very beutiful II mvt.), with more profundity than Kalinnikov's 1st, IMO.


----------



## Jacck

Debussy - Mélodies


----------



## kyjo

leonsm said:


> Atterberg - Symphony no. 2.
> 
> Such a melodic symphony (very beutiful II mvt.), with more profundity than Kalinnikov's 1st, IMO.


Yep, that second movement is gorgeous beyond words!


----------



## janxharris

Stunning...have we all wondered if Beethoven actually wrote this?


----------



## MusicSybarite

janxharris said:


> Stunning...have we all wondered if Beethoven actually wrote this?


Definitely yes, a very visceral Beethoven in this _magnum_ composition. I really love the _Grosse Fuge_.


----------



## Sloe

Ellinor Warren symphony in one movement:


----------



## Jacck

janxharris said:


> Stunning...have we all wondered if Beethoven actually wrote this?


he must have been on shrooms when he wrote it. Another quite crazy composition is Szymanowski String Quartet No.1, Op 37 III.Movement, because it contains polytonality, ie each of the instruments plays in a different key.


----------



## PlaySalieri

It's ages since I listend to the haffner sy. yesterday in the car my wife said - let's listen to some mozart - a rarity -so I thought I'll giver her sy 39 to listen - one of the best. i had the telarc cd with mackerras conducting the prague CO and already started driving - fumbling with cd player - dammit - the haffner! couldnt find the right track for no 39. well she was getting impatient so I let it play.

wow! glad I did. This is really Mozart's first world class mature sy - bursting with ideas and energy. the 2nd mvt in particular. fabulous perf too - inc harpsichord tinkling.


----------



## Jacck

*Scriabin Piano Sonata No. 9, "Black Mass"*
this is the evil sonata that even Scriabin himself was afraid to play. The images by Zdzisław Beksiński fit it perfectly


----------



## helenora

Michail Glinka "Ruslan and Ludmila" 1842

Ouverture is amazing!!!! The best rendition


----------



## Jacck

François Couperin - Les Ombres Errantes


----------



## NjaP

Peter Eötvös - Multiversum. Simply amazing. Sounds like something Messiaen would love.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

I'm not a big Tchaikovsky fan, but his Serenade for Strings is one of the most beautiful things I've ever heard. If I wasn't so lazy I'd love to learn the entire Elegie movement on guitar; it doesn't seem like it would be too difficult (but I've been fooled before):


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Jacck said:


> *Scriabin Piano Sonata No. 9, "Black Mass"*
> this is the evil sonata that even Scriabin himself was afraid to play.


I think that was Piano Sonata No. 6. Both are among my favorites.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Gÿorgy Kurtág - Kafka Fragments


----------



## Andolink

*David Hudry*: _Störungen_ (2011) 
ensemble recherche










__
https://soundcloud.com/david_hudry%2Fsets


----------



## Jacck

Schubert - Piano sonata D.960


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Jacck said:


> Schubert - Piano sonata D.960


Richter's almost spoiled that piece for me by any other pianist. I don't know if his tempos are what Schubert intended, but it's almost unbearably poignant.


----------



## Jacck

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Richter's almost spoiled that piece for me by any other pianist. I don't know if his tempos are what Schubert intended, but it's almost unbearably poignant.


indeed, Richter seems to perform it much sadder than the other interpreters. I don't know if he suffered from melancholia or something. I heard also Sokolov and he is not so sad.


----------



## Jacck

I am seriously getting hooked on baroque keyboard music. I listened to Bach's English suites maybe 10 times now and the more you invest into Bach, the more you get. The depth of his music has no bottom. I am also starting to enjoy the harpsichord/clavichord/cemballo (dont know the differences) sound.
This performance of *Chaconne *on harpsichord is just amazing





I also discovered Johann Joseph Fux and his works are beautiful. Almost as good as Bach
*Johann Joseph Fux Ciaccona D Dur*




*Johann Joseph Fux - Capricio et Fugue*


----------



## Jacck

Alessandro Scarlatti Toccatas for Cembalo. This is the father of Domenico. Just amazing.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Brahms Violin Sonata no 1 
Vladimir Perlman conducting .


----------



## Jacck

there are so many hidden gems in the renaissance/baroque, for example *Jacob van Eyck*. The music brings peace and harmony into my soul, if you attunes to its rythm (which is different from the romantic and classical eras)


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

William Walton is one of those composers I've never intentionally explored, but every time I come across his work I find it excellent. To date I've heard both symphonies, Belshazzar's Feast, the cello and violin concertos, and now this amazing piece, which may be my favorite of them all. I first heard it last night in a box set of Szell's Cleveland recordings that also included Hindemith's Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber and Walton's 2nd Symphony. All great works, but it was this piece by Walton that really blew me away. Not good music to listen to before bedtime though as I went to bed on an adrenaline rush!


----------



## vamei

Purcell: A Prince of glorious race


----------



## Roasted Swan

techniquest said:


> David Maslanka's 4th Symphony. I had never heard of this composer until I stumbled upon him during one of those Youtube expeditions just wandering about and coming across so much new (to me) music. The work as a whole is fantastic, but the ending blew me away in the fashion of Mahler!


Powerful stuff - the YouTube link says the video is not available but this can be heard on Spotify instead/as well


----------



## Roasted Swan

techniquest said:


> David Maslanka's 4th Symphony. I had never heard of this composer until I stumbled upon him during one of those Youtube expeditions just wandering about and coming across so much new (to me) music. The work as a whole is fantastic, but the ending blew me away in the fashion of Mahler!


Powerful stuff - the YouTube link says the video is not available but this can be heard on Spotify instead/as well


----------



## Jacck

Roasted Swan said:


> Powerful stuff - the YouTube link says the video is not available but this can be heard on Spotify instead/as well


I found it on youtube. Great symphony indeed


----------



## Roasted Swan

techniquest said:


> David Maslanka's 4th Symphony. I had never heard of this composer until I stumbled upon him during one of those Youtube expeditions just wandering about and coming across so much new (to me) music. The work as a whole is fantastic, but the ending blew me away in the fashion of Mahler!


http://davidmaslanka.com/works/remember-me-music-for-cello-and-nineteen-players-2013-17/

this is a very powerful work - not "epic" like Symphony No.4 but disarmingly simple and very moving


----------



## Jacck

Gabriel FAURE': Pavane, Op. 50


----------



## agoukass

I never thought that I would enjoy atonal or serial music, but Berg's Chamber Concerto completely subverted my expectations and has allowed me to listen to it with new ears.


----------



## Guest

Recently I have listened to a little Minuet attributed to Mozart (K355) and really loved it. It was sort of a 'blown away' experience, but more importantly it is something I hadn't heard before.


----------



## bharbeke

Who was playing the Mozart minuet? The version that I found on YouTube was not so good to my ears.


----------



## Annied

I was watching the Gala Concert from Red Square a couple of days ago and was definitely blown away by this. 



 (I can't seem to post the video directly.) After scouring the Internet I established the little boy is Yelisey Mysin and the piece of music a Rachmaninov Polka for 4 hands.


----------



## DeepR

I love it! Sign me up for a live performance, with all intended instruments, as much as possible... no front row seats please!


----------



## Guest

bharbeke said:


> Who was playing the Mozart minuet? The version that I found on YouTube was not so good to my ears.


Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Guest

Zacharias has made a very nice recording of the piece for MDG.


----------



## Jacck

Bach Concerto for 4 Harpsichords in A minor BWV 1065




Bach was mad


----------



## Jacck

Let us have one more Bach - Concerto for harpsichord BWV 1052
I have heard this concert in 3 versions - for harpsichord, for piano and for organ. I would rate them organ > harpsichord > piano.


----------



## Guest

agoukass said:


> I never thought that I would enjoy atonal or serial music, but Berg's Chamber Concerto completely subverted my expectations and has allowed me to listen to it with new ears.


If you're interested in some other serial pieces that I find quite similar in language to earlier works of the 20th century, you might also enjoy Dallapiccola's _Quaderno Musicale di Annalibera_, Wuorinen's _Grand Bamboula_, Perle's Piano Concerto no. 1 or Boulez's _Messagesquisse_. All four are extremely different in style, but all use serial techniques as per the interests of each composer.


----------



## janxharris

Have always loved this:


----------



## Jacck

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber (*1644-1704†) - Missa Salisburgensis

this is an absolutely epic and gorgeous mass, one of the best, if not the best, that I have heard
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missa_Salisburgensis_à_53_voci


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber (*1644-1704†) - Missa Salisburgensis
> 
> this is an absolutely epic and gorgeous mass, one of the best, if not the best, that I have heard
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missa_Salisburgensis_à_53_voci


Oh yes!!! It's really stunning. My favorite Baroque mass besides the Bach's Mass in B minor.


----------



## toritoVerdejo

Maybe it's a bit "duh", but I was (and still are some months later since I heard them first) mindblowed by Bach's trio sonate for organ, particularly by by I-2, III-3, IV-2 and V-2. Just... Wow. They are so contemporary.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle




----------



## Jacck

Tōru Takemitsu: Rain Tree (1981)




this is like zen meditation


----------



## Lisztian

Raphael Cendo _Introduction aux ténèbres_
















Recommended for fans of contemporary classical! If you can't be bothered listening to the whole thing the last part is probably the most impressive.

Other works I've heard from him are good too, and I've never seen him mentioned...


----------



## Guest

^^^^^^^ Thanks, Lisztian! I'll check out more from this composer. I like what I'm hearing very much! When and how did you first come across his music?

Looks like he has a French wikipedia article that Google is helping me translate. Very cool stuff! I like the music of those who have influenced him (Romitelli, Ferneyhough being two examples listed) so I think I certainly will explore this composer's work much more. Fantastic discovery.


----------



## Lisztian

shirime said:


> ^^^^^^^ Thanks, Lisztian! I'll check out more from this composer. I like what I'm hearing very much! When and how did you first come across his music?
> 
> Looks like he has a French wikipedia article that Google is helping me translate. Very cool stuff! I like the music of those who have influenced him (Romitelli, Ferneyhough being two examples listed) so I think I certainly will explore this composer's work much more. Fantastic discovery.


Glad you liked it!

I only discovered him a few days ago as I was wandering through the fantastic youtube channel 'Score Follower.' This contemporary classical focused channel is highly recommended if you haven't come across it yet: it's a mixed bag of course but lots of discoveries to be had. I came across and was impressed by this piece, which led me to the one that 'blew me away.' Also looking forward to hearing more...


----------



## Guest

Lisztian said:


> Glad you liked it!
> 
> I only discovered him a few days ago as I was wandering through the fantastic youtube channel 'Score Follower.' This contemporary classical focused channel is highly recommended if you haven't come across it yet: it's a mixed bag of course but lots of discoveries to be had. I came across and was impressed by this piece, which led me to the one that 'blew me away.' Also looking forward to hearing more...


I'm a subscriber to that channel. 
And I have been a subscriber to Incipitsify for a lot longer, before Score Follower became the main channel that they upload to. I've discovered a number of amazing composers through those YouTube channels; *Kokoras* and *Mahnkopf* are composers I came to enjoy initially thriugh browsing those channels. Glad to meet another fan!


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Heard this moving, haunting song from Tchaikovsky for the first time today:


----------



## les24preludes

Parsifal conducted by Boulez

Mozart: Later quartets played by the Hagen Quartet. 

Both of these were a revelation and made me totally re-assess what the works meant to me. They both took the music up to another level entirely.


----------



## MusicSybarite

les24preludes said:


> Parsifal conducted by Boulez
> 
> Mozart: Later quartets played by the Hagen Quartet.
> 
> Both of these were a revelation and made me totally re-assess what the works meant to me. They both took the music up to another level entirely.


I look forward to listen to Parsifal in due course as I'm starting to appreciate the Wagner's operas.


----------



## DavidA

Just listening to Mozart's piano concerto 17 played by the incomparable Rudolf Serkin. Incredible music!


----------



## Guest

les24preludes said:


> Parsifal conducted by Boulez
> 
> Mozart: Later quartets played by the Hagen Quartet.
> 
> Both of these were a revelation and made me totally re-assess what the works meant to me. They both took the music up to another level entirely.


This is a particularly good Parsifal. He had quite a lot to say about performances of that opera, actually.


----------



## Rogerx

Mauricio Kagel (still)
Bruno Maderna
George Crumb


----------



## Iota

Debussy Ariettes Oubliées sung by Véronique Dietschy.

Not surprising as I'm so often blown away by Debussy, it's the potent mix of melancholy and ecstasy I think.


----------



## Iota

Debussy Ariettes Oubliées sung by Véronique Dietschy.

Not surprising as I'm so often blown away by Debussy, it's the potent mix of melancholy and ecstasy I think.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Igor Stravinsky - Duo concertant





This one really surprised me. The Dithyrambe (last movement) may be the most emotional, moving piece Stravinsky ever wrote; but even before that there's lots of greatness to be found. The Cantilene has a lovely mix of melody and Stravinsky's idiosyncratic, insistence rhythms; the Gigue is just stomping fun; and the two Eglogues are quite beautiful (the second quite serenely ethereal). But that last movement... for anyone who thinks Stravinsky is all cool intellectualism, this should come as a shock.


----------



## Lisztian

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Igor Stravinsky - Duo concertant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one really surprised me. The Dithyrambe (last movement) may be the most emotional, moving piece Stravinsky ever wrote; but even before that there's lots of greatness to be found. The Cantilene has a lovely mix of melody and Stravinsky's idiosyncratic, insistence rhythms; the Gigue is just stomping fun; and the two Eglogues are quite beautiful (the second quite serenely ethereal). But that last movement... for anyone who thinks Stravinsky is all cool intellectualism, this should come as a shock.


Have you heard _Apollo_ and _Orpheus_? Two of the most purely beautiful works ever written! I also have a soft spot for his _Scenes de Ballet_. I was also surprised when I discovered works like this, given the man's reputation...


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Lisztian said:


> Have you heard _Apollo_ and _Orpheus_? Two of the most purely beautiful works ever written!


I discovered Apollo (or Apollon musagète as it's known in French and Russian) through Gilels playing one piece from it as an encore. Astonishingly beautiful, even though of course the Soviet audience is coughing.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Lisztian said:


> Have you heard _Apollo_ and _Orpheus_? Two of the most purely beautiful works ever written! I also have a soft spot for his _Scenes de Ballet_. I was also surprised when I discovered works like this, given the man's reputation...


Yes I have. In fact, I'm about finished with my traversal of DG's Complete Stravinsky box set. I had heard Apollo several times before, and it is a breathtakingly beautiful work. Orpheus was a new discovery from the DG box set, and I liked it as well. However, I'm not sure either has the pathos of the Duo concertant's last movement, at least IMO.


----------



## Lisztian

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Yes I have. In fact, I'm about finished with my traversal of DG's Complete Stravinsky box set. I had heard Apollo several times before, and it is a breathtakingly beautiful work. Orpheus was a new discovery from the DG box set, and I liked it as well. However, I'm not sure either has the pathos of the Duo concertant's last movement, at least IMO.


Fair point: it is definitely a touching movement!

On thread duty, and related: Orpheus is probably my favourite Stravinsky work at the moment. For some reason I thought it was just 'okay' for the first five or so listens, over a few months. Then I tried once more (with the Stravinsky/CSO 1964 recording) and...pure magic.


----------



## kyjo

*Frank Martin's Trio sur des mélodies populaires irlandaises* (piano trio). An absolutely delightful folk-inspired work, with catchy melodies and rhythms presented in a unique way. Lovers of Ravel or Bax in lively-folksy mood need not hesitate!


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> Can I just saw WOW! There is some incredible string quartet writing in this! *Hölszky* seems to turn the ensemble into a single instrument of all idiomatic string sounds. The members of the quartet really sound perfectly unified as an ensemble; the fragmentary phrases that ebb and flow in _Hängebrücken - Streichquartett an Schubert: quartett I_ really show the quartet's ability to breathe the music together and feel the underlying rhythmic pace of the string of momentary phrases and how they connect to form a cohesive whole.
> 
> I haven't even got to the other pieces on this recording yet, but the first one has certainly blown me away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hängebrücken_ seems to be series of three pieces with two movements each, alternating with a couple of other Hölszky compositions.


----------



## Lisztian

Wonderful.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Playalong video! Just pick an instrument and sightread  I always loved Lutoslawski, but never heard this major piece before some days ago. Now I like it nearly as much as Schnittke's piano concerto! (Nobody will beat Schnittke!)


----------



## leonsm

Atterberg - Cello Concerto, an amazing piece of music, with his symphonies and his piano concerto, I vemently sugest these works.


----------



## MusicSybarite

leonsm said:


> Atterberg - Cello Concerto, an amazing piece of music, with his symphonies and his piano concerto, I vemently sugest these works.


I support your recommendation. Few works by him disappoint me.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Now, listening this full-blooded late-romantic symphony by a neglected composer: Dora Pejacevic's Symphony in F sharp minor. This kind of works is right up my alley. Such a sumptuous orchestration, sensuous harmonies, lovely melodies. It has an imposing grandeur and the work sounds a little straussian, but nothing bad with it. This work would be an outright success in concert halls. Needless to say I'm blown away!


----------



## Guest

Finzi, Grand Fantasia & Toccata, Langridge, Hickox, Liverpool










Wow. I associate Finzi with tender, bittersweet harmonies such such as "Fall of the Leaf." But this is a stunner! The very dramatic first movement is solo piano for the first two thirds or so, after the orchestra dramatically enters. It is followed by a vigorous toccata for piano and orchestra.

Very dramatic writing for piano, with a lot of functional dissonance. The impression is perhaps similar to a Busoni/Bach transcription. The writing for what sounds like a large orchestra is similarly dramatic. Makes me wish, all the more, that Finzi had written more orchestral music.


----------



## Guest

Been finding some information on extended flute techniques and I came across this amazing solo flute piece which is knocking my socks off at the moment


----------



## Jacck

Jean Cras - Quintette pour harpe, flûte, violon, alto et violoncelle (1928)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> Jean Cras - Quintette pour harpe, flûte, violon, alto et violoncelle (1928)


Be sure to check out his Piano Quintet and String Trio. You'll love them!


----------



## Jacck

I consider Fazil Say the greatest living composer, that is everything I heard from him (his symphonies, piano concerto etc) is beautiful musically and stands above other composers by a large margin. And this Nazim oratorio is stunning both musically and in its content
FAZIL SAY - NAZIM ORATORIO


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Guest

My goodness! Take a look at this!


----------



## Fredx2098

shirime said:


> My goodness! Take a look at this!


That's totally surreal. I don't even understand what's happening. Is it just a guy miming along with a recording, or is there some kind of live musical performance happening?


----------



## MusicSybarite

shirime said:


> My goodness! Take a look at this!


Now this is weird! I even dare to say it's funny!


----------



## Jacck

HELIOS ouverture - Carl Nielsen


----------



## Guest

This seems somehow related to the Mark Applebaum piece I posted earlier......






But I like this even more to be honest!


----------



## Guest

Wellesz Symphony No 1.










It is a three movement work. The first movement begins with some grim, slow counterpoint, in the manner of Shostakovich, develops to more vigorous, but still dark contrapuntal writing, but then comes to what sounds to me a triumphant apotheosis. The second movement is a sort of intermezzo/scherzo. The finale is a slow movement, reminiscent of the finale of Mahler 3, perhaps, which begins with dark, chromatic contrapuntal writing and which comes to a gentle, serene conclusion. Just a wonderful work from start to finish. The recorded performance is superb.

In my estimation, this is a work of the highest quality, that can hold it's own with the very best works of its era (mid 20th century).


----------



## Jacck

Dvorak - Romance for piano and violin, Op.11




this is so achingly beautiful, just like real romance


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm letting symphonies by Peter Maxwell Davies blow through my mind and enjoy the breeze


----------



## Fredx2098

shirime said:


> This seems somehow related to the Mark Applebaum piece I posted earlier......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I like this even more to be honest!


That's wild! I love how it shifts from intense cacophony to blissful ambiance. What's going on though? Is there's some kind of motion detection system set up to produce sounds like that?

The ambient parts remind me a lot of The Park by Robert Ashley.


----------



## Fredx2098

This album is so intensely beautiful and heartbreaking. The man composed/released this album when he was 27 years old and killed himself when he was 33.


----------



## Luchesi

I 'like' this.

She looks to be having fun, but it takes a lot of effort and study too.






BARBARA HANNIGAN & LONDON SyO Sir SIMON RATTLE dir GYöRGY LIGETI "MYSTÈRE DU MACABRE" LIVE


----------



## regenmusic

Mompou: Complete Piano Works (Full Album) played by Federico Mompou


----------



## vesteel

been listening to it for the past few days


----------



## MusicSybarite

vesteel said:


> been listening to it for the past few days


The Weingartner's symphonies deserve more attention. The first ones are so beautiful, colourful and full of life. From the 5th on they lack more substance.


----------



## leonsm

Rachmaninoff - Sonata no. 2, especially the II mvt.


----------



## Janspe

A lot of music by Janáček, not that this hasn't happened many times before. His _Sinfonietta_, though, was a piece I didn't know too well and I was simply stunned by it - fantastic music! I'm also going to see it live next season...


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Bulgarian Orthodox hymn


----------



## Jacck

Franz Lachner - String Quintet in C-minor, Op.121


----------



## endelbendel

From a Tanglewood concert a few years back, led by Fruhbeck, his own arrangement of Boccherini, Ritirada de Madrid. Have not seen it recorded, tho Berio's is.


----------



## eugeneonagain

I was recently recommended this piece by Jos (hasn't posted here in a while). Somei Satoh - Violin Concerto (2002). It's huge and expansive, but also spare at times almost silent. Some very gentle undulating moments, with a soft heartbeat of a drum pulsing underneath and fine violin work.

Anne Akiko Meyers, violino Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra diretta da Tetsuji Honna.


----------



## Guest

eugeneonagain said:


> I was recently recommended this piece by Jos (hasn't posted here in a while). Somei Satoh - Violin Concerto (2002). It's huge and expansive, but also spare at times almost silent. Some very gentle undulating moments, with a soft heartbeat of a drum pulsing underneath and fine violin work.


I listened to this a few weeks ago, although I must admit I didn't find myself enjoying it (my loss, I guess!)

There's certainly a wonderful tradition of the spacious/sparse aesthetic in the arts in Japan; I find it very inspiring and it's lovely to listen to it in this piece even if I don't really connect with it in any other way.


----------



## chu42

Charles Ives Violin Sonata No.4, Movement 2. Ridiculously difficult piano section, and a hauntingly beautiful melody.


----------



## Guest

Listening to this for the first time and really loving it. I love the contrast at the start between the extremely playful (violently playful, even) and the more restraint and severe orchestral clusters, mumbles and other fragments.


----------



## Guest

Here's something I might just add to this thread:



shirime said:


> Here's something by another composer, York Höller, whose music certainly focusses more on its melodic/pitch features, but I am particularly drawn to some of his earlier works such as his String Quartet no. 1 _Antiphon_ for SQ and tape:


----------



## leonsm

Kurt Atterberg: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 7
Another amazing hit by Atterberg. What a composer. His capacity to forge incredible tunes, without being flat, is amazing.


----------



## MusicSybarite

leonsm said:


> Kurt Atterberg: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 7
> Another amazing hit by Atterberg. What a composer. His capacity to forge incredible tunes, without being flat, is amazing.


I agree, as usual, with support for arguably the best Swedish composer, at least he is my favorite from that Scandinavian country. His music does have something to tell and it's utterly inspiring and captivating.


----------



## kyjo

Once again, I’m in total agreement with you both about Atterberg! His concerti are slightly less convincing than his symphonies IMO, but they’re still wonderful works in their own right.


----------



## eugeneonagain

shirime said:


> Listening to this for the first time and really loving it. I love the contrast at the start between the extremely playful (violently playful, even) and the more restraint and severe orchestral clusters, mumbles and other fragments.


I listened to the whole thing. There are some good sections in this, especially in the middle movement when the orchestra gets some breathing space and the piano becomes more pensive. The opening however, is bloody awful as is the similar brass opening the third movement, though that movement actually is really good with the sax in a '50s film-noir soundtrack sort of way.


----------



## Guest

eugeneonagain said:


> I listened to the whole thing. There are some good sections in this, especially in the middle movement when the orchestra gets some breathing space and the piano becomes more pensive. The opening however, is bloody awful as is the similar brass opening the third movement, though that movement actually is really good with the sax in a '50s film-noir soundtrack sort of way.


Yeah the saxophone solo was very cool and one of my favourite things in this piece, I think. I especially loved it in dialogue with the piano and percussion just over 21 minutes into the video.


----------



## Jacck

Hans Werner Henze: Sinfonia n.7


----------



## Guest

I love Henze's 7th. One of my favourite compositions of his.


----------



## Jacck

shirime said:


> I love Henze's 7th. One of my favourite compositions of his.


yes, I love it too. It shows that also a completely atonal composition such as this one (at least I hope it is) can produce a totally evocative music. Only Penderecki and Lutoslawski could achieve something similar with atonal music.


----------



## kyjo

*Jean-Michel Damase's Symphonie (1952)*. Words cannot express what a gloriously uplifting work this is!! The ominous opening is a bit of a "red herring", as the first movement eventually develops into a lovely "rolling" tune that gathers an increasingly ecstatic tread until the end of the movement, bringing to mind a gorgeous sunrise. The remaining two movements are no less attractive and inspiriting. I love this kind of life-enhancing, accessible music from the 20th century (Atterberg, Braga Santos, Damase, Hanson, Martinu, etc.) - in most musicological accounts of the music of this century, it's pretty much ignored in favor of Schoenberg, Boulez, Stockhausen and the rest of the avant-garde scene, which I think is a very sore misjudgment.


----------



## Jacck

kyjo said:


> *Jean-Michel Damase's Symphonie (1952)*. Words cannot express what a gloriously uplifting work this is!! The ominous opening is a bit of a "red herring", as the first movement eventually develops into a lovely "rolling" tune that gathers an increasingly ecstatic tread until the end of the movement, bringing to mind a gorgeous sunrise. The remaining two movements are no less attractive and inspiriting. I love this kind of life-enhancing, accessible music from the 20th century (Atterberg, Braga Santos, Damase, Hanson, Martinu, etc.) - in most musicological accounts of the music of this century, it's pretty much ignored in favor of Schoenberg, Boulez, Stockhausen and the rest of the avant-garde scene, which I think is a very sore misjudgment.


the music of those composers (Braga-Santos, Atterberg, Damase, Hanson) has an almost soundtrackish quality to it. I relistened to the Braga-Santos Symphony 4 a couple of times, once lying in the garden and watching stars and the images it conjured were some western movies and prairies and horses etc. And this Damase symphony has that quality too, reminds me of Jerry Goldsmith western soundtracks like Hour of the Gun, Rio Conchos or 100 Rifles (haven't seen the movies, but love the music)













PS: I would probably vote Jerry as the best American composer of the 20th century. So much creativity, originality and beauty.


----------



## kyjo

Jacck said:


> the music of those composers (Braga-Santos, Atterberg, Damase, Hanson) has an almost soundtrackish quality to it. I relistened to the Braga-Santos Symphony 4 a couple of times, once lying in the garden and watching stars and the images it conjured were some western movies and prairies and horses etc. And this Damase symphony has that quality too, reminds me of Jerry Goldsmith western soundtracks like Hour of the Gun, Rio Conchos or 100 Rifles (haven't seen the movies, but love the music)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I would probably vote Jerry as the best American composer of the 20th century. So much creativity, originality and beauty.


I will freely admit that I love classical music that has such a "soundtrackish" quality to it, especially when it also has a strong structural backbone. Some use "it sounds like movie music" as a criticism, but this "cinematic" quality only adds to the appeal for me.


----------



## Jacck

Bedřich Smetana - Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15


----------



## Jacck

Akira Nishimura - String Quartet No.2 "Pulse of the Lights"


----------



## Guest

That Nishimura quartet is great, I love it. Have you heard _A Stream After Dark_?


----------



## Jacck

shirime said:


> That Nishimura quartet is great, I love it. Have you heard _A Stream After Dark_?


no, I could not find it on youtube (the version I found was inaccessible in my country). But I heard the Mantra of Light and that is interesting too.


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> no, I could not find it on youtube (the version I found was inaccessible in my country). But I heard the Mantra of Light and that is interesting too.


Ah, fair enough. I find it to be extremely calming.


----------



## Jacck

youtube randomly offered me this and I think it sounds great
Pipkov - Symphony 1 - 1940 (Bulgarian composer)


----------



## Jacck

the 6 partitas by Biber and also his Rosary Sonatas. Great composer. His missa salisburginensis is one of my favorite masses


----------



## Guest

I'm really loving your posts on this thread, Jacck. It makes me want to go back to exploring different kinds if repertoire again and revisit stuff I already know, like the Rosary Sonatas and other works by Biber.


----------



## Jacck

shirime said:


> I'm really loving your posts on this thread, Jacck. It makes me want to go back to exploring different kinds if repertoire again and revisit stuff I already know, like the Rosary Sonatas and other works by Biber.


thanks, I discovered classical music about a year ago and have been constantly discovering new stuff since, without too much dwelling on anything. I have not even yet spoiled the Beethoven symphonies for myself, since I have heard each about 2-3 times. But there will come a time, when I will stop exploring and will just enjoy what I have already discovered. The toughest things are the operas, it takes a long time to familiarize myself with one. I enjoy your posts too, since they make me learn about all the new stuff. Some I even enjoy (Lachenmann)


----------



## pianoville

Two days ago I listened to Mahler's 8th symphony live. It was probably the greatest musical experience I've ever had!


----------



## Jacck

Dievs, Tava Zeme Deg - Lūcija Garūta





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lūcija_Garūta#God,_your_land_is_burning!
"Garūta's 1943 cantata Dievs, Tava zeme deg! (God, your land is burning!) is part of the Latvian Cultural Canon in music, recognized as one of the most important Latvian musical pieces of all time"

it sounds like a mix of Carmina Burana and a Jerry Goldsmith soundtrack for the movie Omen


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Jacck

The Bulgarian composer Ljubomir Pipkov, whose symphony I posted a couple of days ago. His piano concerto is great too (at least in my opinion), especially the second movement (starting at about 13:00). I wonder why he is so obscure....


----------



## LezLee

Jacck said:


> The Bulgarian composer Ljubomir Pipkov, whose symphony I posted a couple of days ago. His piano concerto is great too (at least in my opinion), especially the second movement (starting at about 13:00). I wonder why he is so obscure....


Jacck, I'm starting to develop a playlist entirely of your posts! Thank you!
I've always had very broad tastes but I find that the older I get, the more I enjoy 20th/21st century music.


----------



## Art Rock

Jacck said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lūcija_Garūta#God,_your_land_is_burning!
> "Garūta's 1943 cantata Dievs, Tava zeme deg! (God, your land is burning!) is part of the Latvian Cultural Canon in music, recognized as one of the most important Latvian musical pieces of all time"
> 
> it sounds like a mix of Carmina Burana and a Jerry Goldsmith soundtrack for the movie Omen


Listening to it now, thanks to your recommendation (and the works by female composers game). It's beautiful, spiritual, and imo far better than I expected based on your last sentence.


----------



## Jacck

Art Rock said:


> Listening to it now, thanks to your recommendation (and the works by female composers game). It's beautiful, spiritual, and imo far better than I expected based on your last sentence.


you are right. Only the beginning souds a little like Carmina burana + Omen soundtrack (satanic music), but later it becomes a beautiful spiritual work. The satanic beginning might be due to the horrors of WW2, the Baltic countries were between two horrors (Stalin + Hitler). I listened already twice to the work in ins entirety and it is really great. Listen also to her piano concerto, if you have not heard it. It is really great too, almost like Rachmaninov


----------



## Malx

I have dipped in and out of this thread over the last year but have never felt the urge to post - until now.

This afternoon as part of my new regime - 'stop buying so much and play what you have'. I resurrected this recording of a symphony by a composer whose music I rarely play these days, conducted by a conductor who I often find too smooth for my taste - the result was simply jawdropingly good.

View attachment 107115


----------



## eugeneonagain

Jacck said:


> The Bulgarian composer Ljubomir Pipkov, whose symphony I posted a couple of days ago. His piano concerto is great too (at least in my opinion), especially the second movement (starting at about 13:00). I wonder why he is so obscure....


It's easy and enjoyable to listen to, but somewhat derivative. That first movement sounds like Warsaw Concerto meets Beethoven's fifth symphony (surely that is a da-da-da-daaah quotation?).

The last movement was the best for me, more original (still, it sounds like Kabalevsky).


----------



## Jacck

3 fantastic pieces by Holst
Gustav Holst, Ode to Death
Gustav Holst - The Hymn of Jesus (1917)
Gustav Holst - Beni Mora (1910)
so many film music composers got their inspiration from this. Even Basil Poledouris took inspiration from this (I can hear Conan in The Hymn of Jesus )

G. Holst: First Choral Symphony, Op. 41 (1923-24)


----------



## leonsm

Chausson - Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet, Op.21

Amazing chamber work.


----------



## Jacck

Elena Kats-Chernin (b. 1957) : Piano Concerto No. 2 « Ragtime » (2001)


----------



## endelbendel

Pictures at an Exhibition
COMPOSER:Modest Mussorgsky
SOLOISTS:Andrey Gugnin, piano
ALBUMictures / Andrey Gugnin


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20, 33, 50, 54, 55, 64, and 76: performed by the Auryn Quartet.

Joseph Haydn: String Quartets Op. 71, 74 and 77 performed by Quatuor Mosaïques.

I have spent several months listening exclusively to the Haydn Quartets and I come away completely humbled and in awe.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Not exactly blown away, but almost hypnotized by this and other pieces by Luigi Nono. A new favorite composer!


----------



## hpowders

JS Bach the complete WTC as played by harpsichordist Kenneth Weiss.

If this isn't the greatest music ever written, it is doing a damn good impression of it!


----------



## Jacck

both Kodály string quartets are pretty awesome


----------



## hpowders

Bach WTC Books One and Two
Luc Beauséjour, harpsichord

Better than harpsichordist Kenneth Weiss, who occasionally is a bit perfunctory, and rivals Gustav Leonhardt for best performance of this magnificent music on harpsichord.


----------



## Jacck

hpowders said:


> Bach WTC Books One and Two
> Luc Beauséjour, harpsichord
> Better than harpsichordist Kenneth Weiss, who occasionally is a bit perfunctory, and rivals Gustav Leonhardt for best performance of this magnificent music.


I haven't listened to the WTC yet, but I must. Bach's keyboard music is some of the best music ever composed. But at least in my case it took several listenings to get, ie for the brain to start discerning the melodies (and Bach is a great melodist!). But it is curious how different interpreters can make it sounds completely differently - Gould, Richter, Argerich, Perahia, Sokolov, Arrau etc. 
For example Sokolov sounds very different from Gould








I personally like Perahia and Pires on the piano the most.
On harpsichord I know only Karl Richter which is not bad.


----------



## hpowders

Jacck said:


> I haven't listened to the WTC yet, but I must. Bach's keyboard music is some of the best music ever composed. But at least in my case it took several listenings to get, ie for the brain to start discerning the melodies (and Bach is a great melodist!). But it is curious how different interpreters can make it sounds completely differently - Gould, Richter, Argerich, Perahia, Sokolov, Arrau etc.
> For example Sokolov sounds very different from Gould
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like Perahia and Pires on the piano the most.
> On harpsichord I know only Karl Richter which is not bad.


Well then, WTC is required nutrition for the soul: Gustav Leonhardt is a must on harpsichord! Luc Beauséjour is terrific too!

On piano, I highly recommend Andras Schiff (his first recording) and Abdel Rahman El Bacha (only recorded Book One)


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Saturn from The Planets, Holst. Dutoit and the Montreal Symphony.

I feel like Saturn often gets pushed behind the far more popular Jupiter and Mars, and it's really a shame. The section toward the beginning, from the brass chorale about 2 minutes in to the falling tuba line 3 1/2 minutes in, I find to be one of the most emotional, deeply visceral sections in music. It's about fearing death. The fifth at 3:19 is a fearful denial, and the softer, inverted fifth right after is shocked, murmuring acceptance. It's otherworldly, jokes very much aside.

I'm with Gustav on this one, Saturn is my favorite Planet by far.


----------



## bharbeke

Minor Sixthist, have you heard Bernstein with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra play The Planets? Their rendition of the final three movements was incredible.


----------



## Minor Sixthist

bharbeke said:


> Minor Sixthist, have you heard Bernstein with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra play The Planets? Their rendition of the final three movements was incredible.


I don't think I have! I've actually been exploring lots of recordings, and I don't doubt I've come across Bernstein's sometime along the way, but I can't say I sat down with his recording of all of the movements. I will definitely check those out. I find Uranus to be the most fun movement to hear different recordings of (I recommend Los Angeles Phil with Mehta for that movement!!)

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Jacck

Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on theme of Paganini


----------



## Jacck

Zdeněk Liška - Music for the Shah of Persia


----------



## Andolink

hpowders said:


> JS Bach the complete WTC as played by harpsichordist Kenneth Weiss.
> 
> If this isn't the greatest music ever written, it is doing a damn good impression of it!


Weiss is a masterful harpsichordist.


----------



## hpowders

Bach WTC Book Two!!

Take a mega-genius after composing WTC Book One. Give him 18 years more composition experience.

You wind up with an astonishing improvement over WTC Book One....and Book One was pretty terrific!!

Book Two completely blew me away: Andras Schiff on piano; Kenneth Weiss on harpsichord.


----------



## Jacck

Max Reger : Vier Tondichtungen für orchester


----------



## Jacck

Iannis Xenakis - Orient-Occident


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Anton Weberns orchestration of Bach BWV 1079 no. 5. Got me real excited right now!


----------



## jdec

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Anton Weberns orchestration of Bach BWV 1079 no. 5. Got me real excited right now!


Boulez version?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

jdec said:


> Boulez version?


Yes, that one and Chailly. Boulez was a pretty cool guy!


----------



## techniquest

A symphonic work called 'Cathedral' by Polish composer Aleksander Lason really gripped me the other day when I stumbled upon it during a wander around Youtube.
It's only around 18 minutes long - go on, give it a listen.


----------



## Jacck

Leonid Rezetdinov "Symphony No.3 ~ The Matrix"


----------



## agoukass

Bach: Prelude and Fugue in G major from "The Well Tempered Clavier, Book II." 

Brahms: Chorale Prelude "Herzlich thut mich verlangen," Op. 122 No. 10


----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Dale's "Requiem For My Mother", a new composition, has blown me away. This is Rebecca's first release....an incredible talent! She is the first female composer to sign with Decca, and they did a great job with her debut release. Performance and engineering are first rate.


----------



## leonsm

Aram Khachaturian - Cello Concerto


----------



## Jacck

Antonio Vivaldi "Stabat Mater" Marta Benackova




what an amazing piece. Vivaldi is often underestimated as a somewhat lightweight composer, but then he always surprises with something. I hear so much Morricone in this


----------



## LezLee

Joe B said:


> Rebecca Dale's "Requiem For My Mother", a new composition, has blown me away. This is Rebecca's first release....an incredible talent! She is the first female composer to sign with Decca, and they did a great job with her debut release. Performance and engineering are first rate.


Me too, Joe. I heard it on the radio a few days ago, fabulous!


----------



## Jacck

Francois Couperin: "Les Nations"





the more I listen to Baroque music, the more respect and awe I feel. Baroque is much more than just Bach - Couperin, Rameau, Froberger, Fux, Zelenka, Schmelzer and countless others. So much wonderful music.


----------



## crunchynanners

Rhapsody in Blue gives me chills everytime I hear it, Le Cygne by Saint Saëns in his Carnival of Animals Suite is such a beautiful piece it makes me tear up everytime.


----------



## Jacck

J.Haydn : 10 complete Keyboard Sonatas : Wim Winters, Clavichord


----------



## MusicSybarite

_Moorish Rhapsody_ from this album:










The only work I've ever heard by this composer and it turned out a magnificent evocative triptych with a wonderful exotic atmosphere, a really stunning discovery.


----------



## vesteel

This... thing? I don't know why I like it


----------



## vesteel

Masterpiece


----------



## janxharris




----------



## Jacck

*Elliott Carter - string quartet 1*
https://www.elliottcarter.com/compositions/string-quartet-no-1/
I listened to the whole work attentively with headphones and closed eyes and it is great. It is not as random as it superficially sounds, but has a lot of complex structure. I might yet become a Carter fan


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

I saw this played as an encore by an international Youth Orchestra friday evening. It blew me away!


----------



## leonsm

janxharris said:


>


An amazing symphony, I was blew away by it in these last weeks. An other work that blew me away is Brahms' Piano Quintet:


----------



## janxharris

I've posted this before but it deserves to be promoted imho. What a haunting masterpiece.


----------



## janxharris

Wow...

Schubert - String Quintet in C.


----------



## Jacck

Alexander Grechaninov : Praise the Lord, Cantata for chorus and orchestra Op. 65 (1915)


----------



## Sloe

Franz Schubert´s 16th piano sonata:


----------



## aleazk

Yurayura (for solo horn), by Dai Fujikura.

The moving power of monophony.


----------



## Becca

This piece is an early work by Herbert Howells (age 22) that I came across a few years ago but it is well worth sharing here.

The title "5 B's" refers to the nicknames of Howells and 4 of his friends at the Royal College of Music with each getting a movement.

Overture: Bublum - Howells
Lament: Bartholomew - Ivor Gurney
Scherzo: Blissy - Arthur Bliss
Mazurka alias Minuet: Bunny - Frances Warren 
March: Benjee - Arthur Benjamin

If you don't have time to listen to the entire piece, at least listen to the Lament starting at 10:05


----------



## Iota

janxharris said:


> I've posted this before but it deserves to be promoted imho. What a haunting masterpiece.


'Masterpiece' a deserved description, I agree. The Romanza is one of the most poignant things I know. The 3rd and 5th symphonies and (in the right mood) the Tallis Fantasia are the VW works that have most pulling power for me.


----------



## Becca

I got to know and really like the RVW 5th through the Barbirolli/EMI recording, however getting to know the Vernon Handley/RLPO recording made me realize just how incredible a work it is.


----------



## Iota

Becca said:


> getting to know the Vernon Handley/RLPO recording made me realize just how incredible a work it is.


The very one that opened my eyes too.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Guest

A piece by Martinu, Sinfonia Concertante for Oboe, Bassoon, Violin, Cello and orchestra. Hickox and the London Sinfonietta. I am not aware of another recording of this piece. There is an earlier work by Martinu called Sinfonia Concertante but it is a different piece. This one was written in 1949, I believe.










It is a really amazing piece. It has the general organization of a Baroque Concerto Grosso, but reimagined in 20th century style. The usual baroque techniques are there, tutti vs concertante contrasts, melodic sequence, etc, but with a modern harmonic intensity. Really a wonderful work. I discovered it along side another fine work, the double concerto or two string orchestras, piano and timpani, which is also recorded by Hickox, but which I think gets its best performance by Conlon and the Orchestra National de France.


----------



## Jacck

*Dvořák - Requiem*
I don't know why it has taken me so long to listen to this, especially since requiem is one of my favorite genres. It is a beatiful composition, comparable to the requiem of Brahms or Mozart


----------



## Guest

Egon Wellesz, Symphony No 2. Wow!










This is a work which, according the album notes anyway, is basically atonal but flirts with tonality. In any case, it is a work from the mid 20th century which very clearly follows the classical scheme for a symphony (Allegro, Scherzo, Slow movement, Allegro finale). The music draws from all of the compositional techniques known at the time to create what sounds like a "romantic" symphony with amplified intensity. The first movement has two distinct theme groups, reminded me a bit of a Bruckner symphony. The music is melodic, dramatic, at times shockingly dissonant. Use of the orchestra, especially the brass section, is revelatory. The second movement is a scherzo which consists largely of imitative counterpoint, both in the main section and in a central trio-like structure. The third movement is a song-like slow movement and the final returns to the mood of the opening movement, with in infusion of the imitative counterpoint that was introduced in the Scherzo.

I have come to think of this piece as one of the masterpieces of the 20th century. (I had a similar enthusiastic reaction to Wellesz Symphony No 1 when I listened to it early this year.)


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

The very late, enigmatic Liszt


----------



## ymoy

Just recently I heard a super Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra. Played by the Italian Sergio Azzolini. Rossini Concerto and Weber. Superb! on a different note. I am thinking of learning bassoon. Any budding bassoonists out there give me tips or encouragement???
(I passed Grade 8 piano, so as far as music theory (learning notes etc, I have a lot in my noggin)). Thanks in advance!!


----------



## leonsm

What about Florent Schmitt's Piano Quintet, op. 51, one good contender in one of Bulldog's game:


----------



## Jacck

this guy is almost as good as Bach (seriously)

Pachelbel Chaconne F Minor





Johann Pachelbel - Ciacona in f-moll


----------



## Jacck

a beautiful cello concerto
Julius Röntgen - Cello Concerto No.2 in G-minor (1909)


----------



## Stavrogin

The _Novellette _op.21 n.8 by Robert Schumann.
A sweet example of Schumann's touching "formal disorder"


----------



## kirsten

I was recently introduced to Maurice Durufle's Requiem and it has become one of my favorite pieces. Absolutely beautiful. I especially enjoy recordings that include the organ and not just the orchestra. This piece reminded me of just how wonderful the organ can sound.


----------



## Jacck

Louis Glass - Symphony No.3 in D-major, Op.30 "Forest symphony" (1901)




a very pleasant film-like music. Definitely better than Philip Glass


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> Louis Glass - Symphony No.3 in D-major, Op.30 "Forest symphony" (1901)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a very pleasant film-like music. *Definitely better than Philip Glass*


Of course yes! Much more tasteful.

I don't perceive the symphony like film-music, though, but it is instantly enjoyable.


----------



## eljr

CD 2


----------



## Jacck

Samuel Barber: Piano Sonata, Op.26


----------



## Jacck

Lady Gaga Fugue


----------



## Vaan

Boris Tchaikovsky: Sevastopol Symphony. Pure genius.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## DLOinQUEENS

Atterberg, Piano Quintet. Absolutely incredible piece. I think it’s only been recorded once, on Marco Polo. I can’t think of another piano quintet that has impressed me more. If you’ve never heard this, you should definitely seek it out.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Vaan said:


> Boris Tchaikovsky: Sevastopol Symphony. Pure genius.


Good to know more people have listened to this stunning piece. It deserves to be much more known and recorded.


----------



## MusicSybarite

DLOinQUEENS said:


> Atterberg, Piano Quintet. Absolutely incredible piece. I think it's only been recorded once, on Marco Polo. I can't think of another piano quintet that has impressed me more. If you've never heard this, you should definitely seek it out.


It's a lovely quintet, an arrangement of his also compelling 6th Symphony. Both works are satisfactory in their own merits.


----------



## Rogerx

Catoire - Piano trio - Kogan / Rostropovich / Goldenweiser


----------



## Jacck

JOHANN CASPAR KERLL - Passacaglia


----------



## Dimace

After 44 years with in the music in every way, nothing can blow my mind. But this one (example) is magnificent.


----------



## Jacck

Valentin Silvestrov (1937 - ) Bagatelles for piano Op. 1-5




I wonder from where I know this music. Some movie? soundtrack?


----------



## tdc

Poulenc - Sonata for Oboe and Piano


----------



## eljr

Connotations for Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Rebecca Dale: Requiem for My Mother


----------



## eljr

The Mist


----------



## Jacck

Walter Braunfels - Phantastische Erscheinungen eines Themas von Hector Berlioz, Op. 25 (1914-17)


----------



## LezLee

Weinberg - Serenade No. 4 : I Allegretto

Reminds me of Finzi. Lovely!

From Naxos 'New and Now' playlist


----------



## Tchaikov6

eljr said:


> Connotations for Orchestra


Totally agree, love the Connatations. Copland at his best.


----------



## Jacck

Hindemith's Ludus Tonalis. I have known this work for some time, but in a different interpretation. But this interpretation of Jane Carlson makes it into a work a sublime beauty




what a reviewer at Amazon says

"Hindemith, since his death in 1963,has been such an undervalued composer. Why should that be when he was considered one of the major figures of 20th century music during his lifetime. Hindemith's music represents the summation of the whole history of Western music and he achieved what no other composer did: to create a system of acoustic tonality using the 12 tones of the chromatic scale. Ludus Tonalis or the play of tones, along with his three piano sonatas, are the very best of his piano music. Ludus Tonalis is, more or less, the equivalent of Bach's Preludes and Fugues for all the major and minor keys. Hindemith has 12 fugues for each of the tonalities and links them with a variety of delightful interludes. It's tied together by an opening prelude and a closing postlude. This music, as some would say, is not dry, intellectual music but music of vibrant substance and rhythm. Berezovsky, the pianist in this recording, plays Ludus Tonalis to perfection here, capturing the clarity of line while never being pedantic that he is playing a fugue. His rhythms dance and his shading of the dynamics gives all the sections the emotional depth that is required. If you like to listen to a music that appeals to both heart and mind and has both tenderness and bite, then this is an ideal work as played by Berezovsky."

I haven't heard the Berezovsky, but the Carlson is pretty awesome. I have been playing this work for several days, just yeasterday about 3 times

PS: and the neglect of Hindemith is unfathomable. I consider him on the same standing with Shostakovich and Prokofiev, ie one of musical giants with a completely unique harmonic language


----------



## Luchesi

Jacck said:


> Hindemith's Ludus Tonalis. I have known this work for some time, but in a different interpretation. But this interpretation of Jane Carlson makes it into a work a sublime beauty
> [video=youtubkjkkje;yU3IxVfoVb8]https://www.youtukkkbe.com/watch?v=yU3IxVfoVkkb8[/video]
> what a reviewer at Amazon says
> 
> "Hindemith, since his death in 1963,has been such an undervalued composer. Why should that be when he was considered one of the major figures of 20th century music during his lifetime. Hindemith's music represents the summation of the whole history of Western music and he achieved what no other composer did: to create a system of acoustic tonality using the 12 tones of the chromatic scale. Ludus Tonalis or the play of tones, along with his three piano sonatas, are the very best of his piano music. Ludus Tonalis is, more or less, the equivalent of Bach's Preludes and Fugues for all the major and minor keys. Hindemith has 12 fugues for each of the tonalities and links them with a variety of delightful interludes. It's tied together by an opening prelude and a closing postlude. This music, as some would say, is not dry, intellectual music but music of vibrant substance and rhythm. Berezovsky, the pianist in this recording, plays Ludus Tonalis to perfection here, capturing the clarity of line while never being pedantic that he is playing a fugue. His rhythms dance and his shading of the dynamics gives all the sections the emotional depth that is required. If you like to listen to a music that appeals to both heart and mind and has both tenderness and bite, then this is an ideal work as played by Berezovsky."
> 
> I haven't heard the Berezovsky, but the Carlson is pretty awesome. I have been playing this work for several days, just yeasterday about 3 times
> 
> PS: and the neglect of Hindemith is unfathomable. I consider him on the same standing with Shostakovich and Prokofiev, ie one of musical giants with a completely unique harmonic language


Here's S. Richter playing it with the moving score;


----------



## Jacck

Pancrace Royer, Le Vertigo (1746)




better than Herrman's vertigo


----------



## leonsm

Guillaume Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G major (1893)


----------



## Jacck

Händel - Chaconne for harpsichord in G major, HWV 435 - M. Perahia


----------



## dismrwonderful

After listening to a lot of contemporary music, I happened upon a recording of Mascagni's Intermezzo from Cav Rusticana. It was amazingly fresh.

Dan


----------



## classical yorkist

I opened my copy of 1001 Classical Pieces to Hear Before You Die at random on Vaughan Williams Symphony no 4, read the entry and immediately knew I had to hear it. Found the version with Vaughan Williams conducting his own work from 1937 and was totally blown away by it. Such a boiling, tempestuous work suffused with utter emotion. Simply staggering!


----------



## Guest

*pettersson*



hpowders said:


> Allan Pettersson, Symphony #7.
> One 46 minute continuous movement.
> The segment from 29" to 35" is among the most poignant music I have ever heard.


It is one of the mysteries of our times that Pettersson has not been recognized as the major composer he is.My favourite is his SY 6, but then all between SY 6-10 are moving and majestic. Masterpieces of the 20 th century.


----------



## Jacck

marc bollansee said:


> It is one of the mysteries of our times that Pettersson has not been recognized as the major composer he is.My favourite is his SY 6, but then all between SY 6-10 are moving and majestic. Masterpieces of the 20 th century.


I listened to several of his symphonies and while it was decent music, I did not find it that spectacular. The symphonies seemed to have no real development, as they started, so they ended, as brooding, ominious, depressive sounds. Kind of boring, to be honest.


----------



## Janspe

I'm listening to Nielsen's 6th symphony for the first time as I write this post and what can I say? This is _stunning_ music.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Janspe said:


> I'm listening to Nielsen's 6th symphony for the first time as I write this post and what can I say? This is _stunning_ music.


I thoroughly agree with you. Its _weirdness_ discourages some listeners, but I don't see it as a problem at all. It's an incredibly rewarding piece, and certainly sort of mysterious. Precisely that is one of the features that makes the piece so cool.


----------



## aleazk

*Dai Fujikura*'s latest release (from 2018), with some fresh (and relatively 'accessible') contemporary music:










Piano Concerto No.2

Double Bass Concerto

Line by Line (for solo violin)

And at the other side of music history, this very fine recording of music from the codex calixtinus:










Congaudeant Catholici

It is, of course, relatively simple music (due to its place in history), but, as with most medieval music, full of subtle and unexpected harmonic inflexions that make it particularly appealing. The musical phrasings are also simple, yet subtle and beautiful.


----------



## Jacck

Francis Poulenc - Stabat mater


----------



## Azol

I just listened to RWV's Ninth (Haitink) and Finale brought a tear to my eye, what a magnificent way to end a symphony - bordering desperation with joy and complete abandonment - all at the same time.
This also could serve as alternative "happy ending" to Sinfonia Antartica, both soundworlds closely related.
Magical moments.


----------



## regenmusic

Einojuhani Rautavaara, Autumn Gardens (complete) 1999


----------



## LezLee

On BBC Radio 3 just now. Dobrinka Tabakova 'Longing' - 2nd mvt. of her Cello Concerto. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Jacck

Taneyev - John of Damascus


----------



## eljr

LezLee said:


> On BBC Radio 3 just now. Dobrinka Tabakova 'Longing' - 2nd mvt. of her Cello Concerto. Just gorgeous.


Very nice, thanks!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> Taneyev - John of Damascus


A stunning work. His _At the Reading of a Psalm_ is a work that I can recommend with the same enthusiasm.


----------



## Luchesi

I don't know if this has been shared here. Blew me away. This is a unique experience. ..English is not his first language.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruno Philippe - Poulenc Cello and Piano Sonata -


----------



## Jacck

Petr Eben - Six love songs


----------



## Jacck

Girolamo Frescobaldi - I Fiori Musicali 1635


----------



## Rogerx

Samson François plays Chopin "Polonaise Heroique"


----------



## Jacck

Giovanni Valentini - Sonata à 5


----------



## flamencosketches

The Op. 117 Intermezzi totally blew my mind when I heard them yesterday. Leave it to Gould to play Brahms in a way that I understand and relate to. A lot of his other music totally loses me.


----------



## Jacck

the keyboard music of Carlos Seixas (1704-1742)


----------



## kyjo

LezLee said:


> On BBC Radio 3 just now. Dobrinka Tabakova 'Longing' - 2nd mvt. of her Cello Concerto. Just gorgeous.


A really gorgeous movement indeed!


----------



## kyjo

Rogerx said:


> Bruno Philippe - Poulenc Cello and Piano Sonata -


One of my favorite cello sonatas - full of wit and lyricism.


----------



## Jacck

the genius of Scarlatti....
D.Scarlatti - Fandango


----------



## Jacck

Villa-Lobos - Uirapurú (1917)





Villa-Lobos is an amazing composer. For some strange reason, his music reminds me of Jerry Goldsmith (and that is a high praise). His music contains the same mystery, mysticism, beauty. I listened to his Floresta Amazonas, Symphony 4 and couple of the Choros and Bachianas Brasileiras and wow. He is absolutely unique

https://www.theguardian.com/music/t...brazil-bbc-symphony-orchestra-total-immersion
_
"In the best of these pieces, Villa-Lobos manages something that most of his European modernist colleagues couldn't. When Villa-Lobos uses melodies from the native populations of Brazil, or from the popular music he heard in Rio; when he turns his orchestra into a rainforest through some astonishing onomatopoeia, or uses some high-modernist dissonance, he's not doing so with irony, parody, or critical distance. And neither is he attempting to put them all together in a soup-like fusion: instead, he's allowing the different worlds of Brazil - its different peoples, its wildly divergent landscapes, its unknowable richness of forest, of animal and plant life - to coexist alongside and on top of one another, sometimes in harmony, but often in conflict and irresolution, too. If you want a 12-minute distillation of Villa-Lobos's project, you can't do better than his Choros no 10; listen to it, and prepare for your jaw to hit the floor. The piece dramatises the relationship between the unspoilt wilderness of the Amazon and what happens when humans arrive. In Paris in 1927, a critic wrote that the piece is a "huge and alarming orchestral fresco … an art which we do not recognise but to which we must now give a new name". In a sense, we're still waiting; it's music that still does something that sounds contemporary. "_


----------



## Jacck

J.-B. LULLY: «Armide» LWV 71 [Passacaille. Les Plaisirs ont choisi pour asile]




a beautiful passage from Lully's opera Armide


----------



## nenopro

the symphony no.3 by Arthur Honegger, i've never heard his music before, i like when i discover great stuff.


----------



## Jacck

Les Sauvages from Rameau's opera Les Indes galantes





warning: this video is addictive. If you play it, there is a real danger, that you will then compulsively replay it many times


----------



## Jacck

I continued with my Lully binge and he wrote also some beautiful grand motets




there are some hauntingly beautiful passages, for example at 14:20 and onwards
his Te Deum and Dies Irae is worth hearing as well


----------



## Jacck

Marin Marais - Les Folies d'Espagne (on Period Instruments)




such gentle beautiful music


----------



## Jacck

*Charpentier - Médée*




a beautiful opera with wonderful orchestration, but also beautiful arias (for example at 5:34 in this video). 
Honestly, I like the baroque operas better than many 19th century counterparts. And it is easy to compare, because many of the operas were recomposed. For example Armide was composed by Lully, then by Gluck, then by Dvořák. Medée was composed by Charpentier, Cherubini etc. It is nice to start at the very start (Lully) and then follow the development of the French opera.


----------



## Jacck

I listened to Rameau's opera Les Boreades in its entirety and I will have to reshuffle my top10 list of composers to make place for Rameau. He is currently my 2nd favorite baroque composer after JSB.
Rameau was also greatly admired by Debussy
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture...e-greatest-composer-youve-never-heard-of.html

here I present only the main "melody" of the Boreades opera




and some more to check....


----------



## leonsm

Indeed, it's amazing - Prokofiev's Violin Concerto no. 1. Even better than the second one, I've to tell.


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Schumann - Piano Concerto Op.54 - Kissin


----------



## S P Summers

*Leonard Pennario - "Midnight on the Cliffs"*






Track #80


----------



## DavidA

Nahler symphony 2 conducted by Juruwski. Comment from my wife downstairs : "was it loud enough for you!"


----------



## Jacck

Rachmaninov - Vocalise


----------



## JosefinaHW

Henri Duparc _Complete Memories: Invitation au Voyage_, Gerald Finley
I adore almost the entire disc!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kUmT5fCC4Wo9kRRc4nv2BrdbwncZGXxuE


----------



## CW349

Recently, I have been obsessed with Rachmaninov's Symphonic Dances. I have purchased 4 or 5 versions on CD. My favorite performances are the two versions conducted by Mariss Janson, one from 1992 (EMI) and the latest one released in 2018. The first dance is thrilling and beautiful, the second is a ghostly waltz, and the third contains the last amazing last orchestral thoughts by a great composer. 

Before the Rachmaninov, it was the piano music of Handel (Perahia & Piemontesi).

I just joined Talk Classical seeking to share musical notes with people who like classical music. I can't talk to any of my friends about it.


----------



## Jacck

CW349 said:


> Recently, I have been obsessed with Rachmaninov's Symphonic Dances. I have purchased 4 or 5 versions on CD. My favorite performances are the two versions conducted by Mariss Janson, one from 1992 (EMI) and the latest one released in 2018. The first dance is thrilling and beautiful, the second is a ghostly waltz, and the third contains the last amazing last orchestral thoughts by a great composer.
> 
> Before the Rachmaninov, it was the piano music of Handel (Perahia & Piemontesi).
> 
> I just joined Talk Classical seeking to share musical notes with people who like classical music. I can't talk to any of my friends about it.


I listened to it now for the first time (a live concert on youtube) and have to agree that it is a "blown away" piece.


----------



## DeepR

CW349 said:


> I just joined Talk Classical seeking to share musical notes with people who like classical music. I can't talk to any of my friends about it.


Same here. Join the club!


----------



## CW349

leonsm said:


> Indeed, it's amazing - Prokofiev's Violin Concerto no. 1. Even better than the second one, I've to tell.


Several years ago, I obsessed over Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No. 2. I purchased 8 different recordings and finally decided that the first, the Heifetz, was still the most satisfying. I'm sure I have heard No. 1 some time in the past, but I am excited to rediscover. Thank you for your post!


----------



## wandelweisering

https://www.fluid-radio.co.uk/2018/05/michael-pisaro-shades-of-eternal-night/

_Shades of Eternal Night_, this is one of the finest among Michael Pisaro's recent recordings, a shame it is only streamable with its arguably weakest part. I am looking forward to the recently announced _Nature Denatured and Found Again_ too, though I have mixed feelings about his approach towards combining field recordings and intentional sounds.


----------



## beetzart

Rubinstein's first two piano concertos, especially the 2nd movement of the 2nd concerto. That is something special. I can't stop listening to Rubinstein. His etudes op. 23 and op. 81 are impressive. His two available string quartets are delightful...just wow. Very underrated composer.


----------



## Swosh

Johan Lindegren's String Quintet!


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Urspruch, Piano Concerto in E flat Major, Op 9


----------



## Alonso

To say that I was blown away would be an exaggeration, but Aulis Sallinen's third and fifth symphonies certainly revealed to me a major composer, which I had previously dismissed. The slow movements are especially beautiful. It reminded me of when I discovered Lepo Sumera's symphonies, which are very powerful as well, and sadly underrated or even unknown.


----------



## Bill Cooke

I just listened to Monteux's recording of Petrouchka for Mercury Living Presence - and I am effectively blown away! It was like listening to this piece for the first time.


----------



## Jacck

Krzysztof Penderecki - Song of Cherubim


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

I just have to get this Opera on CD!


----------



## janxharris

RVW - Third Symphony:


----------



## Arent

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> I just have to get this Opera on CD!


I agree! The Magic Flute is worth knowing well and treasuring.


----------



## leonsm

I was blew away by Alwyn's 1st Symphony, it's a remarkable work.


----------



## Enthusiast

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> I just have to get this Opera on CD!


Even as just an LP set it is wonderful. It was my first opera - the Klemperer recording without the (German) dialogue - and I played it to death.


----------



## Xisten267

I had several goosebumps today while listening to Mozart's symphony No. 39 with Levine and the WPO. Currently, it's my favorite recording of this marvellous piece.


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Littlephrase

Weinberg’s Cello Concerto.


----------



## Jacck

*Ernest Bloch - String Quartet No. 1*


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Baptist Cramer (1771 - 1858)
Piano Concerto No.2 in D minor Op.16

[1] Allegro non tanto 0:00
[2] Andante cantabile 12:33
[3] Rondo. Allegreto 18:32

London Mozart Players
Howard Shelley


----------



## Jacck

*Osvaldo Golijov - Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra*


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


>


Here you can also see him playing. Truly wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx

William Schuman: In Praise of Shahn


----------



## skim1124

Duo Tal playing Goldberg Variations.

It's one of my favorite piano pieces; and Duo Tal added to, rather than detracted from, my enjoyment of it. Not exactly blown away, but I found myself nodding in appreciation.


----------



## janxharris

*Sibelius - Tapiola*

I've posted this piece before, but just had to do so again after listening to it today. What an utter masterpiece Sibelius composed with this work. The drama and tension that he builds over 20 minutes (and never lets go) is just extraordinary. I feel I am being slowly drawn into the depths of an baleful forest to witness a spirit-God slowly losing their sanity; and Sibelius treats us too (and by way of contrast) with those wood-sprites he mentions in the programmatic verse he provided for the work:

_"Widespread they stand the Northland's dusky forest
Ancient, mysterious brood savage dreams
Within them dwells the Forest's mighty God
And wood-sprites in the gloom weave magic secrets"_

Before the final, peaceful, resignation Sibelius climaxes the work with a tempest that perfectly captures Tapiola's (the Forest God's) turmoil.

Helsinki Philharmonic, Lief Segerstam:


----------



## Bachiana

Alonso said:


> To say that I was blown away would be an exaggeration, but Aulis Sallinen's third and fifth symphonies certainly revealed to me a major composer, which I had previously dismissed. The slow movements are especially beautiful. It reminded me of when I discovered Lepo Sumera's symphonies, which are very powerful as well, and sadly underrated or even unknown.


Then you have to listen also to symphony no. "From a New Zealand Diary" en no. 7 "The Dreams of Gandalf".


----------



## Rogerx

Andre Campra (1660-1744) - Messe de Requiem


----------



## MusicSybarite

A few days ago I attended a performance of the 5th String Quartet by Béla Bartók. Definitely nothing beats live performances of works, and this one was simply impressive. Bartók was a true genius. The wide variety of effects, sonorities, melodies and rhythms he extracted from those 4 stringed instruments is awe-inspiring. This work possesses such a richness of greatness and creativity that one can be just perplexed and delighted by such a tremendous talent. This set of quartets are a benchmark in the 20th century music without any doubt.


----------



## Anna Strobl

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber
Missa Salisburgensis à 53 voci
Musica Antiqua Köln - Reinhard Goebel
Gabrieli Consort & Players - Paul Mccreesh






...Why isn't mine making the picture? hmm...


----------



## kyjo

Littlephrase1913 said:


> Weinberg's Cello Concerto.


A beautiful work indeed!


----------



## kyjo

MusicSybarite said:


> A few days ago I attended a performance of the 5th String Quartet by Béla Bartók. Definitely nothing beats live performances of works, and this one was simply impressive. Bartók was a true genius. The wide variety of effects, sonorities, melodies and rhythms he extracted from those 4 stringed instruments is awe-inspiring. This work possesses such a richness of greatness and creativity that one can be just perplexed and delighted by such a tremendous talent. This set of quartets are a benchmark in the 20th century music without any doubt.


Excellent! Who were the performers?


----------



## kyjo

Jacck said:


> *Ernest Bloch - String Quartet No. 1*


One of my favorite string quartets. It possesses a truly symphonic sense of drama and scope.


----------



## pickybear

Revisiting Glenn Gould's take on Beethoven's Piano Sonata no 30 in E major


----------



## MusicSybarite

kyjo said:


> Excellent! Who were the performers?


Nothing more and nothing less than the Quatuor Diotima. In fact, they performed the complete cycle, but the 5th quartet (along with the 4th) left me amazed the most.


----------



## peeweenl

Dusapin's violin concerto called Aufgang. Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung, Renaud Capuçon.


----------



## Roger Knox

Wilhelm Peterson's Symphony No. 4


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Anything on this CD:
http://www.khatiabuniatishvili.com/music/rachmaninoff/


----------



## Jacck

Aaron Copland : Of Mice and Men, Music for the film (1939)


----------



## philoctetes

Lindberg's trio for Piano, violin, and cello, performed recently at Hertz Hall by Hodges, Koh, and Karttunen. No recording apparently exists.


----------



## calvinpv

2 Poems for Piano by Arthur Lourié:


----------



## Jacck

Josef Fiala Cello Concerto in G major





a very nice cello concerto. One of the few written in the classical period (alongside the Haydn, Boccherini, CPE Bach, Stamitz)


----------



## LezLee

Jacck said:


> Josef Fiala Cello Concerto in G major
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a very nice cello concerto. One of the few written in the classical period (alongside the Haydn, Boccherini, CPE Bach, Stamitz)


That's really nice, wonder why it's not better known? Never heard of the composer.


----------



## flamencosketches

Within the past week:

Sibelius' 5th Symphony. No one had written anything greater in the genre since Beethoven, in my eyes. 

Handel's Coronation Anthems. So good, they make me question my anarchistic leanings and veer more toward monarchism :lol:

Bach's Two and Three-Part Inventions. Really good counterpoint. 

Mendelssohn's Songs without Words. 

Casta Diva from Bellini's Norma. Especially Maria Callas singing, though I have heard and enjoyed others. Haven't heard the whole opera, no idea what it's about, but that aria is beautiful.

Schubert's Ave Maria. 

I'm somewhat easily moved by music :lol:


----------



## MusicSybarite

flamencosketches said:


> Sibelius' 5th Symphony. No one had written anything greater in the genre since Beethoven...


Seriously?



flamencosketches said:


> ... in my eyes.


That makes more sense


----------



## rice

In last few days I have a sudden urge to listen to some Mahler.
The second symphony is still my favourite symphony, the greatest of all time (imo).
"Sterben werd' ich um zu leben!!" has been looping in my head


----------



## StrE3ss

Shostakovich The Year 1905, this is so intense. A couple of listen in the last weeks. Love the Boston Symphony Orchestra and Andris Nelsons.


----------



## Rogerx

Sergej Rachmaninov - Vespers (All-Night Vigil), for alto, tenor & chorus, Op. 37


----------



## Jacck

Dietrich Buxtehude - Suite E-minor, BuxWV 237 - Transcribed for guitar


----------



## flamencosketches

MusicSybarite said:


> Seriously?
> 
> That makes more sense


This is why we finish reading sentences before responding to them 

What are some of your favorite symphonies from the interim between Beethoven and Sibelius?


----------



## aleazk




----------



## MusicSybarite

flamencosketches said:


> This is why we finish reading sentences before responding to them
> 
> What are some of your favorite symphonies from the interim between Beethoven and Sibelius?


I could include many! Before any symphony by Sibelius, for instance, I'd mention some symphonies by Bruckner (esp. 4, 7-9); Berlioz _Symphonie Fantastique_ and _Romeo and Juliet_; Brahms 1 & 4; Mahler 2; Tchaikovsky 5 & 6; Dvorak 7-9; Rott; Kalinnikov 1 & 2; Saint-Saëns 3; Raff 3, 5 & 9; Glazunov 1-3; Magnard 3; Nielsen 1; Chausson; Balakirev 1 & 2 and Borodin 2.


----------



## StrE3ss

Rachmaninov Prince Rostislav.


----------



## Flutter

philoctetes said:


> Lindberg's trio for Piano, violin, and cello, performed recently at Hertz Hall by Hodges, Koh, and Karttunen. No recording apparently exists.


Great composer!


----------



## Jacck

Mysliveček: Harpsichord Concerto in F major


----------



## premont

Jacck said:


> Dietrich Buxtehude - Suite E-minor, BuxWV 237 - Transcribed for guitar


Yes, a nice and charming recording of this piece. Per Dybro Sørensen actually recorded his own arrangement for guitar of five of Buxtehude's keyboard suites, the others also very well worth knowing.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Symphony No. 39 in E-flat major, K. 543


----------



## Jacck

Takashi Yoshimatsu - Cyberbird Concerto


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A fuoco by Luca Francesconi sent a breeze through my hair


----------



## Rogerx

Missa quinti toni: Sanctus


----------



## KitMurkit

Wotan's farewell, Boulez.... Love it.


----------



## Jacck

Fauré, Nocturne n. 4 in E flat major, op. 36


----------



## Rogerx

Yevgeny Sudbin　D. Scarlatti : Sonata in F minor, K.466


----------



## CR Santa

Wonderful piece. Thanks for sharing it. I am going to recommend this site and this thread in particular to my music professor son.


----------



## LezLee

I was led to this from hearing another piece by Cassandra Miller - Warblework (also great)


----------



## Rogerx

Missa Almana: I. Kyrie


----------



## agenbite3

*Vivaldi's Bassoon concertos RV 497 and 473*

What the? The bassoon usually leaves me indifferent but this THIS? Brings me to tears...


----------



## Rogerx

J. Haydn - Hob XVIII:3 - Piano Concerto in F major


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

"The Sleeping Beauty" by Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Rogerx

Britten - Temporal Variations for Oboe and Piano


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

Beethoven´s 7th Symphonie.

AMAZING!


----------



## Rogerx

Charlie Siem performing Ole Bull's Cantabile doloroso e rondo giocoso in Skodsborg in July 2012, accompanied by Caroline Jaya - Ratnam


----------



## zelenka

I rarely listen to actually a medieval work but this was awesome, discovered it via this great website https://classicalmusiconly.com/discover


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Bachiana

Music for the Holy Week. There is no sound on this planet more beautiful than this group produces.

VOCES8: 'Ne Irascaris Domine' & 'Civitas Sancti Tui' by William Byrd


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Barber Piano concerto Op.38, John Browning, Complete
Never sure if I like it or it's just kitsch .


----------



## Jacck

Wolfgang Rihm ~ String Quartet No. 10


----------



## flamencosketches

Bluebeard's Castle. 

Dorati's recording. Couldn't find a full link. 

Mind blowing stuff.


----------



## Jacck

flamencosketches said:


> Bluebeard's Castle.
> 
> Dorati's recording. Couldn't find a full link.
> 
> Mind blowing stuff.


have you seen the movie?


----------



## flamencosketches

No, someone in another thread told me I must see it the other day. I will rectify that soon. Though I expect that Dorati will be hard to beat, as far as the music.


----------



## Jacck

St. Johns Night On The Bare Mountain (Choir) - Mussorgsky (Abbado, 2009)




everybody knows Night on Bald Mountain, but maybe not in this version


----------



## Rubens

Liszt piano sonata. The final repeated three chords. Like a cry of victory from beyond the grave. Demons vanquished at last.


----------



## paulbest

Jacck said:


> Wolfgang Rihm ~ String Quartet No. 10


I have 1 cd from Rihm, Rihm gets on my nerves,,,,
back to the OP, Blown away?
All/everything by Henze.

and flip side of the Q,*what composer grates on your nerves?*

All of Rihm.


----------



## xankl

The Bartok pieces, Im Freien, from this...


----------



## janxharris

A fantastic performance of Shostakovich's 10th symphony with Skrowaczewski and the Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## KenOC

janxharris said:


> A fantastic performance of Shostakovich's 10th symphony with Skrowaczewski and the Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra.


A fine performance! IMO the greatest symphony of the 20th century.


----------



## asiago12

I can almost see the scene with the Roman Legion marching triumphant thorugh the gate of Rome, with their chariots and golden eagle standards.


----------



## leonsm

Talking about Respighi, I'm addicted with his Vetrate di Chiesa, especially the II and IV mvts. A very fine recording, not so rushed:


----------



## asiago12

Respighi should deserve more "credit"... he is relatively unknown..


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

Henri Vieuxtemps - Violin concerto Nº 5 .

Blows me away! Love it!


----------



## MusicSybarite

leonsm said:


> Talking about Respighi, I'm addicted with his Vetrate di Chiesa, especially the II and IV mvts. A very fine recording, not so rushed:


For me, this rendition is unsurpassable, and much more vivid than others. The ending is one of the most apotheosic ones I've listened to ever, never fails to bring some ecstasy tears to my eyes.


----------



## jaigurudevaom

mozart symphony no. 25


----------



## Rogerx

Fantasy in C for Cello and Piano, D. 934: Allegro vivace · Franz Schubert · Pieter Wispelwey · Paolo Giacometti


----------



## janxharris

Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony with Philippe Jordan and the Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra:


----------



## StrE3ss

Borodin Prince Igor Polovtsian Dances
from Beecham and RPO


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 conducted by Dorati


----------



## Rogerx

jaigurudevaom said:


> mozart symphony no. 25


Any special performance/ conductor?


----------



## StrE3ss

jaigurudevaom said:


> mozart symphony no. 25


First listen of this one tonight and agree with you. Trevor Pinncok conducting
And form the same conductor / orchestra
want to add Haydn Symphony 41


----------



## Rogerx

Missa Fortuna desperata: V. Agnus Dei


----------



## leonsm

MusicSybarite said:


> For me, this rendition is unsurpassable, and much more vivid than others. The ending is one of the most apotheosic ones I've listened to ever, never fails to bring some ecstasy tears to my eyes.


Thanks, this recording is great, indeed, very powerful brass and organ.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Menuett by Boccherini...


----------



## janxharris

Vaughan Williams...not too many cows...symphony no. 8:


----------



## Ingélou

Purcell Z850 - Sonata for trumpet, 2 violins, viola & b.c. in D major - 1694.


----------



## janxharris

Vaughan Williams - Third (Pastoral) Symphony (1922). It's the French, not English countryside that inspired this work; Williams was a private in the medical corps and then a lieutenant in the Royal Artillery during WWI.


----------



## Totenfeier

Gorecki Symphony #3, "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs". Nobody ever told me!


----------



## flamencosketches

Totenfeier said:


> Gorecki Symphony #3, "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs". Nobody ever told me!


That's probably the first symphony I ever got really into. Blew my mind. Now, I can't listen to it. Way too sad. Not even just the content of the music, just a lot of painful memories there.


----------



## Totenfeier

flamencosketches said:


> That's probably the first symphony I ever got really into. Blew my mind. Now, I can't listen to it. Way too sad. Not even just the content of the music, just a lot of painful memories there.


I am so sorry to hear about your painful memories, and hope they can mellow with time. But when you're a chronic depressive, you sometimes take a run-down room at the corner of sadness and pain, and listen to the traffic at night, in the rain.


----------



## flamencosketches

Totenfeier said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your painful memories, and hope they can mellow with time. But when you're a chronic depressive, you sometimes take a run-down room at the corner of sadness and pain, and listen to the traffic at night, in the rain.


Don't be sorry, it's part of life. Wouldn't have it any other way. But I do appreciate your sympathy.

You are right about that. Luckily, these days, depression is hardly the all-consuming force than it was when I was a little bit younger. I have music to thank for a lot of that, constantly blowing my mind, but otherwise, just living life will get you there.


----------



## janxharris

Vaughan Williams - Symphony no.5 - Sir Adrian Bolt and the New Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Luchesi

19 yr old Glenn Gould playing Weber op79 Konzertstucke

recorded live 1951 Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Sir Ernest Mac Millan, conductor.

15 nimutes of virtuosic expression (and mysticism?). What was he expressing?


----------



## Jacck

Luchesi said:


> 19 yr old Glenn Gould playing Weber op79 Konzertstucke
> 
> recorded live 1951 Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Sir Ernest Mac Millan, conductor.
> 
> 15 nimutes of virtuosic expression (and mysticism?). What was he expressing?


amazing, indeed


----------



## calvinpv

Zemlinsky's Die Seejungfrau:


----------



## MusicSybarite

calvinpv said:


> Zemlinsky's Die Seejungfrau:


Good choice, _Die Seejungfrau_ is a masterpiece, full of suggestive sonorities and harmony, I love it, albeit I don't know that performance.


----------



## Sloe

Les Preludes by Franz Liszt:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Jan van Gilse - Piano Concerto 'Drei Tanzskizzen'


----------



## Luchesi

a singer who admires Celine Dion


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Romance No 1 for cello and orchestra - Daniel Müller-Schott


----------



## leonsm

Leo Ornstein - Piano Sonata No. 4 (1918)

Simple amazing.


----------



## Rogerx

Arpeggione Sonata ／Yo-Yo Ma & Rudolf Firkušný


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My goodnight music yesterday was The Last Island by Peter Maxwell Davies. I will hear it again tonight before I go to bed. I have heard it before, but wasn't blown away. (Now where am I?)


----------



## StrE3ss

Hydn string quartets Opus 76, No. 4 ("Sunrise")


----------



## cherylhorne

Debussy's clair de lune arrangement by Lucien Cailliet - the best orchestral arrangement of the work for sure...


----------



## kyjo

Canteloube's _Chants d'Auvergne_ (Véronique Gens/Orchestre National de Lille/Jean-Claude Casadesus on Naxos). What gorgeous, glitteringly orchestrated, charming music! Easily one of my favorite vocal works.


----------



## janxharris

Wow - what a fantastic performance and sound:


----------



## flamencosketches

^My answer is also the Rite of Spring. I'm getting around to listening to more versions than just the Boulez/Cleveland I am used to, and each one reveals something new to me about the piece. 

Another is Shostakovich's 5th. I have never been terribly impressed with his symphonies before, but this one, along with the 9th, which had been even more enigmatic to me, are starting to make sense. I've been inspired to go out and listen to more of his music. He wrote a lot of it, and so much of it really is great.


----------



## janxharris

flamencosketches said:


> ^My answer is also the Rite of Spring. I'm getting around to listening to more versions than just the Boulez/Cleveland I am used to, and each one reveals something new to me about the piece.
> 
> Another is Shostakovich's 5th. I have never been terribly impressed with his symphonies before, but this one, along with the 9th, which had been even more enigmatic to me, are starting to make sense. I've been inspired to go out and listen to more of his music. He wrote a lot of it, and so much of it really is great.


The 10th and 6th are very good imo.


----------



## MusicSybarite

flamencosketches said:


> ^My answer is also the Rite of Spring. I'm getting around to listening to more versions than just the Boulez/Cleveland I am used to, and each one reveals something new to me about the piece.
> 
> Another is Shostakovich's 5th. I have never been terribly impressed with his symphonies before, but this one, along with the 9th, which had been even more enigmatic to me, are starting to make sense. I've been inspired to go out and listen to more of his music. He wrote a lot of it, and so much of it really is great.


If you are looking for enigmatic, check out his 15th. The epitome of mystery regarding Shostakovich.


----------



## Jacck

Finn Mortensen, Symphony Op 5


----------



## Jacck

Ole Olsen, Suite for strings, Op 60


----------



## flamencosketches

MusicSybarite said:


> If you are looking for enigmatic, check out his 15th. The epitome of mystery regarding Shostakovich.


Noted! I just checked out his 10th last night. Really good, but quite straightforward compared to some others.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I had kind of been shying away from choral-heavy pieces initially in my deep dive. But I have been moving away from that prejudice of late, and I put on this recording of Ein Deutsches Requiem - and was blown away. The chorus does an amazing job, the VPO plays with urgency and bombast when called for, but also restraint when needed. I love the miking on the tympani. The Bruckner Te Deum is similarly epic.









I renew my bafflement with knee-jerk Karajan hatred. I can easily see that he is not a preferred conductor for some material (Haydn and Bach spring to mind), but on some material he is unimpeachable (Beethoven, Bruckner, Brahms, Strauss).


----------



## Rogerx

Casino-Tänze, Walzer, Op. 237 - Josef Gung'l


----------



## 1996D

Brahms' string quintets op.88 & 111. Outrageously beautiful counterpoint that sadly reminds how most people can't appreciate it: the absolute tragedy of great art.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky (17 June 1882 -- 6 April 1971)
Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Sir Georg Solti


----------



## flamencosketches

MatthewWeflen said:


> I had kind of been shying away from choral-heavy pieces initially in my deep dive. But I have been moving away from that prejudice of late, and I put on this recording of Ein Deutsches Requiem - and was blown away. The chorus does an amazing job, the VPO plays with urgency and bombast when called for, but also restraint when needed. I love the miking on the tympani. The Bruckner Te Deum is similarly epic.
> 
> View attachment 119849
> 
> 
> I renew my bafflement with knee-jerk Karajan hatred. I can easily see that he is not a preferred conductor for some material (Haydn and Bach spring to mind), but on some material he is unimpeachable (Beethoven, Bruckner, Brahms, Strauss).


I agree re: Karajan. I got a CD of his 1960s recordings of Brahms' 2nd and 3rd symphonies recently and I like it, despite not being too much a fan of Brahms' symphonies. I would also like to recommend Klemperer's Deutsches Requiem. That totally blew me away when I heard it. It was my introduction to both Klemperer and the work.



Rogerx said:


> Stravinsky (17 June 1882 -- 6 April 1971)
> Orchestra: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Conductor: Sir Georg Solti


Excellent choice.


----------



## Barelytenor

*Chesnokov/чесноков: "Salvation Is Created" Спасение соделал еси*

I must say even though I have sung in the Yale Russian Chorus for more than 50 years, I had never until recently encountered this piece. The first version here is by a professional group, the Yale Choral Artists, a group apparently recently formed. This is gorgeous music, a Communion hymn that reportedly was one of the last that Chesnokov wrote before Soviet pressure induced him to start focusing on secular music. This performance is SATB and also has the advantage of the presence of Vladimir Miller, an amazing basso profundo, aka octavist/октавист who is singing the low Ds and even low Bs in this performance.

Besides the beautiful singing and the beautiful setting of an ancient religious text and the lovely actual performance, there is one chord that just jumps out at me. The piece starts in the basses/tenors in B minor and then moves to D major when the women enter. But there is a cadence on F# major (the dominant chord of the minor), and then there's a widely spaced B maj 7 chord, which occurs just after three repetitions of the opening phrase "spaceniye sodelal yesi /Спасение соделал еси" at the words "posredye zyemlyi / посреде земли". The chord includes a tritone, a minor third, a major ninth, and it just hits me musically in a sweet/funny/that itches incredible kind of spot. But the whole piece is gorgeous, and it concludes with seven (nine) alleluias.






This second setting I actually like more, despite the absence of Miller (they still have some very creditable low basses). This one is a TTBB (all-male) performance, and it's obviously a piece they know backwards and forwards, conducted by a lovely lady conductor who, it turns out, passed on a few months after this recording. But as the tributes say, she was clearly a loving and generous conductor, and it shows in the singing she draws out of her singers (and believe me, in 60 years of what I consider professional singing) I have sung under a few real scowlers. But I digress. Furthermore, the piece is performed in a wonderful Venetian cathedral by a group called Chor Leoni, or the Chorus of Lions. What a great name! Enjoy! This piece deserves all the recognition it gets.






PS the Russian purists (and Orthodox purists) object to translating the text into "Salvation is Created" since salvation has always existed. They prefer (if, grrr, you must sing it in English) "salvation has sprung/burst forth" or 'has flowered" or some such. But that doesn't sing so well. Anyway.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## MusicSybarite

1996D said:


> Brahms' string quintets op.88 & 111. Outrageously beautiful counterpoint that sadly reminds how most people can't appreciate it: the absolute tragedy of great art.


I do like them. Each has special charm. Brahms considered his 1st Quintet one of his best works. I attended a recital/concert where the 2nd Quintet was played and I could perceive new things I haven't noticed on recordings. It's a stunning work. A great experience.


----------



## Barelytenor

*What a Gift Technology Is!*



janxharris said:


> Wow - what a fantastic performance and sound:


We are blessed to be living in an era of technological marvels. I am old enough that when I was a little boy, to enjoy music all i could do was turn on my little blue plastic radio and tune in some AM station, probably playing Elvis or Jerry Lee Lewis or Nat King Cole. Only in high school did I acquire a turntable, some classical vinyl LPs (which changed my life), and find a classical FM station (WRR in Dallas 101.1, what a blessing, still broadcasting today). Now, this morning, I can enjoy this wonderful Stravinsky piece for the "manyeth" time, an enormous orchestra, an absolutely bang-up performance, and my big new iMac 27-inch and Bose speakers are perfectly capable of meeting the demands both of the audio and even the video, crystal-clear even in extreme closeups. The computer for these purposes is indistinguishable from a high-def TV with excellent sound.

There was a time I would have paid $40 or more to attend this miraculous LSO performance. Now I can sit here and enjoy it absolutely free (the costs to enable it are sunk whether I listen or not) while sipping my morning latte. I am getting increasingly comfortable with aging (so far) gracefully as the long road behind me makes me appreciate much more where I am now. I hope lovers of classical music (and tech) younger than myself can also appreciate what amazing gifts we now have.

And I wish you all a lovely day. This certainly started mine out on the right foot.

Many kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## StrE3ss

Handel: Organ Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, HWV294, Op. 4 No. 6
Matthias Kirschnereit (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado "Prélude à l'Après-Midi d'un Faune" Debussy


----------



## Jacck

Ketelbey - In a Monastery Garden, In a Persian Market..


----------



## MarioDelMonacoViva

Del Monaco's Otello just blew me away - I'll never hear Domingo, Vickers, McCracken, Martinelli or Vinay the same way again. Seriously, though, Del Monaco is the definitive Otello, at least for me, in spite of his lack of subtlety - singing softly was physically impossible for him. He was even buried in his Otello costume. And although Del Monaco's many studio recordings are good, nothing captures the raw emotions of Otello like this live recording. Del Monaco's Desdemona is a slightly over-parted but beautiful Victoria de los Angeles, and Leonard Warren gives a phenomenal performance as Iago. Cleva's conducting is also rather good. If you have not heard Otello, I would suggest approaching it from one of the many studio versions, especially the Karajan, with Del Monaco, Tebaldi, and Protti, or the other Karajan, with Vickers, Freni, and Glossop. Or you could try the wonderful Zeffirelli/Maazel film, though it is heavily, heavily cut. But for Verdians, this is an essential performance to add to your collection - perhaps the essential Otello.


----------



## vtpoet

You wanna' know the piece that always blows me away every time I listen to it? It's John Williams' theme music from the second Star Wars Movie: The Asteroid Field.






The guy is a genius. He and Danny Elfman. Those two are incredible.


----------



## calvinpv

Scelsi's Pranam I, Pranam II:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## janxharris

So magnificent and humbling...Beethoven's Sixth Symphony:


----------



## flamencosketches

Erik Satie's Sarabandes.
















Reinbert de Leuww's playing certainly gives credence to the notion of Satie as the father of ambient music.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven, Christus am Ölberge (Christ on the Mount of Olives), Gedda, Deutekom, Sotin


----------



## StrE3ss

Mozart Clarinet Concerto in A major K. 622 Ormandy 1961 version


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I was quite impressed with the Dvorak Violin Concerto. It was included in the Jiri Belohlavik/Czech Philharmonic set I recently acquired. Terrific sound, dynamic solo playing, and just all around good music. Better than some of his earlier symphonies, which are pleasant but not memorable.


----------



## flamencosketches

This is an absolutely mind blowing performance. The music itself is a masterpiece. I've never seen any of the Ring cycle, but if this is the moment everything is building up to, then I couldn't imagine a better climax!


----------



## tdc

^ Very powerful Wagner clip there certainly, featuring some pretty awe inspiring music. For me the music is most effective in extracts of pure music just like that, but I'm sure that is blasphemy to the Wagnerians around here.


----------



## Andolink

First listening to Bach's Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 and blown away I was.


----------



## Jacck

Rodion Shchedrin: 24 Preludes and Fugues


----------



## Janspe

MatthewWeflen said:


> I was quite impressed with the Dvorak Violin Concerto. It was included in the Jiri Belohlavik/Czech Philharmonic set I recently acquired. Terrific sound, dynamic solo playing, and just all around good music.


Though a bit late, I'm happy to see this anyway. The Dvořák violin concerto has always been a favourite of mine, and it's great to see that it's really starting to be appreciated as one of the major works in the genre. Is there music more beautiful than the 2nd movement of that piece?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Currently hearing Missa Solemnis by Beethoven and being blown away.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Piano Quintet - Grimaud, Capuçon, Shoji, Tomter, Maisky


----------



## Jacck

Rodion Shchedrin - Concerto per Orchestra n. 4, op. 77 'Khorovody'




the strange instrument at the beginning reminds me of the Solaris soundtrack by Artemiev


----------



## Jacck

Mendelssohn: 6 Preludes & Fugues op. 35


----------



## Jacck

Andante assai from Prokofiev's piano sonata 4


----------



## millionrainbows

Tristan und Isolde, First Act. Barenboim, Berlin PO. Lots more "song-type" singing in here than I realized. The recording is good. it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Jacck

Geirr Tveitt: Variations on a Folksong from Hardanger, for orchestra & 2 pianos




a real masterpiece, very beautiful at times


----------



## Jacck

Guillaume Lekeu - Sonata for Cello and Piano in F (1888)


----------



## Beethoven14




----------



## StrE3ss

Poulenc Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches




----------



## Jacck

György Ligeti - Double Concerto for Flute, Oboe and Orchestra




this is best listened to over headphones. It reminds me of some crazy scifi horror soundtrack in the vein of Alien franchise


----------



## Beebert

Schubert sonata in A minor D 845


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Muller-Schott

Haydn: Cello Concerto 1 
Makes me happy .


----------



## Itullian

This set.


----------



## Guest

StrE3ss said:


> Poulenc Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra


Great piece. What performers? I recently listened to Pommier/Queffelec, which was fantastic (if memory serves).


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> This set.


An idea for worst Berstein (IMO), particuarly Symphony No 3. Sorry, carry on.


----------



## Rogerx

Beatrice Rana performing; Goldberg Variations, BWV988


----------



## Rogerx

Catoire - Piano trio - Kogan / Rostropovich / Goldenweiser


----------



## rice

Myaskovsky's Symphonic-Ballade:tiphat:


----------



## Jacck

Ravel - Introduction et allegro pour harpe, flûte, clarinette et quatuor à cordes (1905)


----------



## Forss

Mozart's Piano Sonata No. 15 in F major. This otherworldly piece, and especially the _Andante_, makes all the dross, wickedness, pride, ostentation and vanity of this present life seem so futile and irrelevant, and it really cleanses one's soul so as to reestablish one's (perhaps forgotten) relationship with our Creator. I prefer Claudio Arrau's interpretation of it, as his tempi are slightly slower and more to my personal liking.


----------



## Jacck

Stanley Bate, Concerto for Viola and Orchestra (1944-46)




very RVW-like ...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Judas Priest Fan

Tchaikovsky violin concerto.

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Rogerx

Judas Priest Fan said:


> Tchaikovsky violin concerto.
> 
> Absolutely awesome!


Any special violist?


----------



## Luchesi

Rogerx said:


> Any special violist?


Has it ever been recorded by a violist? <grin>

This guy has blown me away time after time.


----------



## Rogerx

Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 5 Leonard Bernstein


----------



## skim1124

Just listened for the first time to Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, the Sanctus: Benedictus with its solo violin part. Beautiful.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

Ruggiero Ricci, but I´m going to listen to Tossy Spivakovsky later, and see if I notice a difference 


Although I love my Classical Music, I´m not very knowledgeable about it 

Edit: I had to look the names up, I can´t keep stuff like that in my head


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


>


Any particular symphony, or has the whole set blown you away? Honestly, that does look great. The Staatskapelle Dresden is a great band for Schumann, and I can see Sinopoli bringing an interesting vision to the music.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> Any particular symphony, or has the whole set blown you away? Honestly, that does look great. The Staatskapelle Dresden is a great band for Schumann, and I can see Sinopoli bringing an interesting vision to the music.


The whole set. Sinopoli's take on these imho brings out the intense emotions in these works. The SD plays magnificently for him.
And to top it off it's one of DG's richest most dynamic sounding discs.
The sound is just amazing.


----------



## Jacck

Nikolai Medtner - Piano Quintet in C major


----------



## Jacck

Vladimir Sofronitsky Scriabin


----------



## flamencosketches

Jacck said:


> Vladimir Sofronitsky Scriabin


Yes.... amazing, very very good stuff. This is something that blew my mind a few months ago.

More recently:


----------



## Rogerx

Lyapunov: 12 Etudes D'exécution Transcendante Op.11


----------



## leonsm

Elgar - The Spirit of England, op. 80 (1917)

Amazing work, not very much remembered in Elgar's oeuvre.


----------



## Agamenon

Ligeti: string quartets! Requiem! ohh, I´m astonished.


----------



## TheGazzardian

I've recently discovered Borodin - his 2nd and 3rd symphonies, and the Polotsvian dances, have left immediately favourable impressions.


----------



## Rogerx

Bedrich Smetana, Festive Symphony in E major, op 6


----------



## flamencosketches

Vaughan Williams 3rd, “A Pastoral Symphony”.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Vaughan Williams 3rd, "A Pastoral Symphony".


I agree it is a stunning work, relatively neglected compared to Vaughan Williams' other symphonies. It isn't the easiest to pull off. It didn't make an impression until I listened to Previn's LSO recording.


----------



## Larkenfield




----------



## flamencosketches

Baron Scarpia said:


> I agree it is a stunning work, relatively neglected compared to Vaughan Williams' other symphonies. It isn't the easiest to pull off. It didn't make an impression until I listened to Previn's LSO recording.


That's the one I have. Love it.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann - Carnaval, op. 9 - Boris Giltburg


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes




----------



## Roger Knox

MusicSybarite said:


> If you are looking for enigmatic, check out his 15th. The epitome of mystery regarding Shostakovich.


I heard the Shostakovitch 15th a long time ago in 1971, performed by the Vancouver Symphony. I think it was the first performance in Canada. When the William Tell Overture theme broke in -- exactly as Rossini composed it, I believe -- I was totally baffled, still am.


----------



## janxharris

Sibelius's 5th Symphony - Frankfurt Radio Symphony under Hugh Wolff.

For me his music is second to none in it's ability to open up strong imagery.


----------



## Enthusiast

Not exactly a discovery - I have had these discs for more than 20 years - but still a discovery. I went through a wonderful period of devouring Handel's dramatic oratorios and operas and bought Alcina quite late in that period. I listened to it a couple of times, registered that it was good and then moved on. Returning to it now has been great. I have listened to it (usually one act in a sitting) several times over the last 10 days and it continues to delight. Musically, there are no dull moments in this one: it is one of Handel's absolute greatest. I cannot talk to whether it is so wonderful as musical drama because I have not seen it yet.









Now onto its predecessor ....


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> Not exactly a discovery - I have had these discs for more than 20 years - but still a discovery. I went through a wonderful period of devouring Handel's dramatic oratorios and operas and bought Alcina quite late in that period. I listened to it a couple of times, registered that it was good and then moved on. Returning to it now has been great. I have listened to it (usually one act in a sitting) several times over the last 10 days and it continues to delight. Musically, there are no dull moments in this one: it is one of Handel's absolute greatest. I cannot talk to whether it is so wonderful as musical drama because I have not seen it yet.
> 
> View attachment 123275
> 
> 
> Now onto its predecessor ....


I have, that recording was made in Paris, I saw it with my own eyes/ ears.


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Septet


----------



## Larkenfield

starthrower said:


>


Awesome. Just tremendous.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Recently I've had my hair fluffed quite a bit by several pieces by medieval and renaissance composers. Especially Machaut and Dufay whom I have overlooked in the past.


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinando Bertoni (1725-1813)
Obra: Veni Creator
Intèrprets: Patricia Schuman (soprano); Margarita Zimmermann (mezzosoprano); I Solisti Veneti;


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel/ Bavouzet/ Salonen


----------



## Jacck

*Charles-Valentin Alkan - Les mois Op. 74 (the months)*
they are all genius, but my favorite is October


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've been listening to a lot of medieval and renaissance music and have grown used to it being very pretty and angelic. Then comes along a group like Graindelavoix & Björn Schmeltzer and gives it all attitude and bite with (I think) some improvisation and ornaments with intonation that reminds me of far places. I suddenly discovered their Machaut and Ockeghem albums (on Glossa)!


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Ries Variations on Three Russian Airs


----------



## Jacck

Vincenzo Maltempo plays Alkan: 12 Études dans tous les tons mineurs Op 39


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann - Piano sonata No. 2 in g minor, Op. 22 (Rafał Blechacz)


----------



## classical yorkist

I'm really, really digging Muzio Clementi at the moment, vastly underrated. I'm especially loving his piano sonata Op. 50 No. 3 (Didone Abbandonata). It's absolutely packed full of emotion.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Wow!! A must-hear!!


----------



## Rogerx

Erasmus Widmann (1572-1634) - Musicalischer Tugendtspiegel (1613)


----------



## Blancrocher

Salonen, Cello Concerto


----------



## flamencosketches

Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde, the Haitink recording with James King and Janet Baker. Wow. Completely blew me away when I listened yesterday (not for the first time). This work is so different from Mahler's symphonies, and even more different from his other song cycles, and I think in these differences lie its strengths. It's a huge work, more akin to his symphonies than to any of his other song cycles, but not as huge as, say, the 2nd or 3rd symphonies, let alone the 8th. And, despite its large scope, it feels totally intimate. I think it's among his best, if not the best, work he ever created. Mahler was a great writer for the voice...


----------



## calvinpv

Simon Steen-Andersen's _Black Box Music_. A complete performance is only available on DVD, but there's a video of excerpts on youtube:






This is simply one of the best pieces of contemporary music that I've heard. It's essentially a concerto for conductor in three movements. Yes, conductor. To achieve this, Steen-Andersen blurs the line between a conductor who just gives instructions to an orchestra via hand signals and a puppet master who creates the illusion of sounds actually emanating from the hands (or puppets).

The conductor places his hands in a box, and everything that happens inside the box is projected onto a screen in front of the audience. On both sides and behind the audience are three ensembles of 5 musicians each. When the conductor "plays", he will sometimes give instructions typical of a conductor. For example, if he points to the left, the ensemble on the left will play; if he raises his hand, the ensemble(s) will respond with increased dynamics; if he puts up the stop-sign hand sign, the musicians will stop playing. However, there are a few moments when the conductor gives signals and the musicians refuse to acknowledge. At these points, the conductor will humorously throw up his hands in exasperation or will wag his finger as if giving a stern lecturing.

The best parts, though, are when the conductor gives everyday hand signs like the V-sign, the telephone sign, the middle finger, paper/scissors/rock, the talking person sign, etc. Or when the conductor plays with knick-knacks in the box like rubber bands, plastic cups, and an electric fan. At these moments, the ensembles either play music that match our expectations of what the hand signals should personify (e.g. the telephone signals give way to a telephone-sounding noise coming from the ensembles) or play music that comes eerily close the the actual tactile sounds of the knick-knacks. Either way, we're given to the illusion that the conductor himself is the source of these sounds. This is the concerto aspect of the work, the conductor being the soloist.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducts Claude Debussy's Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
Breath taking .


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz - Fantasy Symphony Op.14　Karajan　Berlin Philharmonic　1974.
Don't talk, just listen.


----------



## Larkenfield

MusicSybarite said:


> Wow!! A must-hear!!


Quite a thrilling work!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Larkenfield said:


> Quite a thrilling work!


Fantastic, isn't it?


----------



## Merl

MusicSybarite said:


> Fantastic, isn't it?


Yep, I'd never heard of him but I love that. Excellent work. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Güttler plays Hoffmeister - Double Bass Quartet No.2 - D. Pagin/J. Lüthy/M.Ostertag


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Symphony in B-flat major, Paray & DSO


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Not my first time hearing this breathtaking sonata, but first time hearing this stunning performance by Sultanov, a pianist I'd never heard of before. I was absolutely blown away. While I still might prefer Richter's 1972 performance overall, Sultanov's has its own advantages (for instance, it's better than Richter rhythmically and - I think - technically) and is well worth a listen for those both familiar and unfamiliar with the work. I also like Gould's interpretation, though it (unsurprisingly) differs greatly from either of the two aforementioned renditions.


----------



## Rogerx

String Quartet No. 7 in F Major, Op. 59 No. 1, "Razumovsky": III. Adagio molto e mesto


----------



## Haabrann

Pergolesi - Stabat Mater. 2014, Château de Fontainebleau. 
Nathalie Stutzmann, Emöke Barath, Philippe Jaroussky.

Coming from the world of rock n' roll, observing and orientating oneself in this whole new world of highly trained/hyper-professional, academic world of art music, beyond basic gymnasium choir and theory schooling, is both intoxicating and intimidating. Intoxicating because it is a world of total freedom. The horizon you had is basically fractalized, splintered into endless possibilities. Intimidating because you're just not equipped to separate the grain from the wheat, beyond the immediate phenomenological and direct experiences of the music, so to speak.

But those experiences are all you have to go by. I've decided to trust them. I'm sure there are ''better'' recordings of Pergolesi's Stabat Mater out there. Deutche Grammophon 2011 with Anna Netrebko and Marianna Pizzolato is supposed to be one of them. Those soparonos seem way more mature and developed than Barath, to my untrained ears. But that otherworldly, melancholic, beauty of sacral baroque, the interplay between the voices...this performance just blows me away. My first time actually listening to a countertenor, and it is just exquisite beauty.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26


----------



## 13hm13

Well not so "recently" ... I've been blown away by this for quite some time ... and it has been on on YouTube since 2013. Nevertheless, the best performance of Casella's magnum opus ...






..... If they made it avail for sale (any format), I'd buy it instantly. Till then, anyone know "back channels" at Frankfurt  !!!


----------



## calvinpv

Just listened today to John Luther Adams's _In the White Silence_. I don't if I reached the point of "being blown away," but it's easily the best piece of his I've heard besides _Become Ocean_, a piece which does blow me away. A playlist here.


----------



## MusicSybarite

13hm13 said:


> Well not so "recently" ... I've been blown away by this for quite some time ... and it has been on on YouTube since 2013. Nevertheless, the best performance of Casella's magnum opus ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... If they made it avail for sale (any format), I'd buy it instantly. Till then, anyone know "back channels" at Frankfurt  !!!


Nice! It's really an astounding piece. If the ending doesn't blow anyone away, then nothing will be able to do. The 1st one doesn't lack power and greatness either. The 3rd is more Casella, farther from Mahler influences.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata no.32 in C minor, op.111. Maurizio Pollini. Holy ******!!! Completely blew me away. The second half of the Arietta is pure ascension. As for Pollini, what a pianist. I would love to see him perform live.


----------



## flamencosketches

Another one:






Mahler's Rückert-Lieder as sung by Thomas Hampson. I really love these songs and have for a while, but I typically like an alto - especially Christa Ludwig (tho I am waiting on Janet Baker/Barbirolli in the mail... ask me again in 2 weeks  ). Thomas Hampson is a baritone with a rich, lyrical voice, and he really delivers. Bernstein's tempi are the slowest I've heard, and it's amazing. I'm a huge admirer of Bernstein as a Mahler conductor, he's my favorite, but this is the first CD of his that I have on DG, the later recordings. The music really lives and breathes. The Vienna Philharmonic are all playing their guts out. Most important of all here is the final song, "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen", a favorite of mine. Wow.

Here is another great "Ich bin der Welt..."






If someone can tell me where to find this latter recording on CD, PLEASE, do!


----------



## Captainnumber36




----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Another one:
> 
> Here is another great "Ich bin der Welt..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone can tell me where to find this latter recording on CD, PLEASE, do!




Schubert & Mahler: Lieder

Jessye Norman (soprano), Irwin Gage (piano)

At your service 

added 
0028942664227 CD number use http://www.bookbutler.com/
for the price.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Schubert & Mahler: Lieder
> 
> Jessye Norman (soprano), Irwin Gage (piano)
> 
> At your service
> 
> added
> 0028942664227 CD number use http://www.bookbutler.com/
> for the price.


Awesome! Thanks very much!

Edit: Wow, that's a cool site. Found a copy for $5. I owe you one!


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Symphony no. 3 "Song of the Night" (Wit - Minkiewicz)


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

Tchaikovsky´s Manfred Symphonie. I love it!


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Awesome! Thanks very much!
> 
> Edit: Wow, that's a cool site. Found a copy for $5. I owe you one!


Glad you found one, enjoy.


----------



## leonsm

The whole set is amazing, but I'm figuring out that number 7 is one of the best in it.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven, Christus am Ölberge (Christ on the Mount of Olives), Gedda, Deutekom, Sotin


----------



## tdc

I often prefer relative simplicity to much of the contemporary music I listen to. I like this piece for its intensity and beauty. It retains the logic and diverse expressive capabilities of tonality as well as a real vitality in its use of rhythm. Sophisticated harmonic language, simple in form, but effective.

RIP maestro

Roland Dyens - Fuoco (Libra Sonatine)


----------



## janxharris

Sibelius 4th Symphony Salonen and the Symphonieorchester des Schwedischen.


----------



## Luchesi

The love of Spain.


----------



## Judith

Captainnumber36 said:


>


This is absolutely beautiful. Not heard it performed on violin before but Joshua never ever lets me down


----------



## Rogerx

Keyboard Concerto in A Major, BWV1055: I. Allegro · David Fray


----------



## Captainnumber36

Judith said:


> This is absolutely beautiful. Not heard it performed on violin before but Joshua never ever lets me down


I'm happy you enjoyed it!


----------



## janxharris

Mahler's First - Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Claudio Abbado.

Still not convinced by movements 3 and 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Janáček - String Quartet No. 2, "Listy důvěrné" ("Intimate Letters")

The Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## flamencosketches

Mahler's 2nd and 3rd symphonies. The 3rd is currently blowing my mind, the earlier Bernstein/New York recording. Wow.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Rogerx said:


> Janáček - String Quartet No. 2, "Listy důvěrné" ("Intimate Letters")
> 
> The Pavel Haas Quartet.


Amazing work in an amazing performance!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Frank Zappa doing Bolero by Ravel:


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Captainnumber36 said:


> Frank Zappa doing Bolero by Ravel:


Nope, it's most certainly not that!


----------



## Captainnumber36

BiscuityBoyle said:


> Nope, it's most certainly not that!


This is though:


----------



## Rogerx

Alfred Brendel - Haydn: Sonata Hob. XVI/49
Is the man a genius or what.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Exsultate, jubilate, K.165 (Arleen Auger; Leonard Bernstein)


----------



## starthrower

BiscuityBoyle said:


> Nope, it's most certainly not that!


It's Frank's tune Zoot Allures. I prefer it to Bolero.


----------



## Rogerx

George Bizet, Te Deum


----------



## leonsm

Ernest Bloch: Symphony in C sharp minor

Bloch is amazing.


----------



## regenmusic

Darius Milhaud: Concerto per arpa e orchestra op.323 (1953) (1/2)


----------



## MusicSybarite

leonsm said:


> Ernest Bloch: Symphony in C sharp minor
> 
> Bloch is amazing.


You and I have similar tastes. That is a blockbuster of a symphony!! His most succesful symphony IMHO, and it's an early work, so the merit is even more outstanding.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré Violin Sonata No.1 in A major, Op.13 Dumay, Collard


----------



## Luchesi

This might be the manic conception that Beethoven wanted for expressing the rebellion against 'fate' that he was feeling at the time. A chaotic explosion.

What do you think?


----------



## calvinpv

If, like me, you're a big fan of Boulez's late works like _Répons_, _... explosante-fixe ..._, or _Dérive 2_, then you'll love this string quartet (with live electronics) by Philippe Manoury. Just discovered it today while listening to music for Art Rock's post-2000 game in the polls section:


----------



## Strange Magic

My thanks to janxharris for indicating his appreciation of the Romanza from Ralph Vaughan-Williams' 5th Symphony. This triggered me to attend closely to the entire work, and I found it very fine indeed. It continues my appreciation for symphonies (like Prokofiev's No. 3 and 4) derived from earlier stage works--opera, ballet. It seems to result in a certain freedom from tight symphonic structure and an enhanced melodiousness. Any other similar examples of stage works morphed into symphonies?


----------



## Woodduck

Luchesi said:


> This might be the manic conception that Beethoven wanted for expressing the rebellion against 'fate' that he was feeling at the time. A chaotic explosion.
> 
> What do you think?


I love this! It's a fantastic illustration of how flexibility of tempo can make plausible a basic speed which would seem excessive if handled more rigidly. I can easily imagine Beethoven himself playing with this kind of impulsiveness.


----------



## toshiromifune

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 22 in E-Flat Major, K. 482: II. Andante

I just can't stop listening to it.


----------



## jasper01

I have been listening all day to Phillipe Jarussky singing Vivaldi. In particular 2 works that are among the most beautiful pieces of music I have ever heard. I listen to them on Spotify. 1. Filiae maestae Jerusalem, RV638 and 2. Giustino, RV 717. aria Vedro con mio Diletto. I am in no way religious but if God ever gave a gift to humans it is music like this.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Luchesi said:


> This might be the manic conception that Beethoven wanted for expressing the rebellion against 'fate' that he was feeling at the time. A chaotic explosion.
> 
> What do you think?


Thanks for sharing. This is probably the most daring performance I've heard of this piece yet (well, with the possible exception of Schnabel). I think that in general pianists nowadays are far too conservative and restrained when it comes to determining the "right way" to play things (competition culture is partly to blame), and nowhere does this restraint create more of an expressive limitation than in late Beethoven. The ironic thing here is, composers playing their own works often tend to exercise far more artistic license than the pianists who claim to care so much about being true to the composer's wishes (listen to recordings of Scriabin, Medtner, Faure, Ravel, Debussy, etc). IIRC, from what we know Beethoven was anything but strict in his own playing. We need more pianists who are willing to put themselves out there like this.


----------



## Luchesi

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Thanks for sharing. This is probably the most daring performance I've heard of this piece yet (well, with the possible exception of Schnabel). I think that in general pianists nowadays are far too conservative and restrained when it comes to determining the "right way" to play things (competition culture is partly to blame), and nowhere does this restraint create more of an expressive limitation than in late Beethoven. The ironic thing here is, composers playing their own works often tend to exercise far more artistic license than the pianists who claim to care so much about being true to the composer's wishes (listen to recordings of Scriabin, Medtner, Faure, Ravel, Debussy, etc). IIRC, from what we know Beethoven was anything but strict in his own playing. We need more pianists who are willing to put themselves out there like this.


I like new interpretations too. See if you like this Bach played very fast?

Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier Book 1 - HJ Lim - 임현정 바하 평균율


----------



## starthrower

Dvorak - Legends (orchestral) BBC Scottish, beautiful pastoral suite
Schumann No.2 Szell/Cleveland, riveting!


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Fantasy-Overture 'Romeo and Juliet' (Yannick Nézet-Séguin,


----------



## hammeredklavier

J. Haydn Theresienmesse

10:00~14:00


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Luchesi said:


> I like new interpretations too. See if you like this Bach played very fast?
> 
> Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier Book 1 - HJ Lim - 임현정 바하 평균율


Maybe "like" isn't the right word, but I respect it very much.


----------



## Luchesi

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Maybe "like" isn't the right word, but I respect it very much.


Yes, we have plenty of moderately played versions. I'm interested in the concept she has for each Prelude and Fugue.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann. Oboe Concerto in E minor, TWV 51:e1


----------



## janxharris

The Danish National Symphony Orchestra - Leif Segerstam: Sibelius's symphony no .6.


----------



## Guest

Here's a piece that I had forgotten and that - on rediscovery - has once again blown me away:
*Berio*: _Sequenza VII_ for oboe.
The sheer skill of the oboist as he plays off and against the drone B-natural (a prerecorded tape?) is magnificent, as are those rather exciting multiphonics. Another positive for me is that it has all the "rhythmic complexity" of a Ferneyhough piece without the notational pretension. Hope you all like it as much as I do.


----------



## Rogerx

Jacqueline du Pré ~ Haydn Cello Concerto in C - Barenboim/ ECO - REMASTERED
The woman was a genius.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák, Piano Trio No.3, Op.65- Busch Trio


----------



## janxharris

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra / Christian Thielemann / Beethoven's 5th Symphony


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Danzi Quintett B Dur Op 56:1


----------



## janxharris

The Lark Ascending - Ralph Vaughan Williams
Nicola Benedetti - London Philharmonic Orchestra - Andrew Litton


----------



## Rogerx

Giacomo Meyerbeer - Le Prophéte - Ballet music (Les Patineurs)

Delightful Sunday morning music.


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini Messa da Requiem


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Bottesini Messa da Requiem


You, like me, seem to experience special feelings about new music quite frequently.


----------



## Rogerx

R. Strauss: Don Juan, Op. 20 · Berliner Philharmoniker · Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt - Années de pèlerinage. Première année: Suisse, Alfred Brendel


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## regenmusic

J.S. Bach / 5 kleine Fugen (Chiara Massini-Harpsichord)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven String Quartet No 7 Op 59 No 1 in F major


----------



## MatthewWeflen

So, Bernstein's Beethoven does nothing for me. And I find his Schumann and Brahms to be just fine, but nothing more. His Copland I enjoy.

But wow, I've really enjoyed his Mahler 5 and 6 with the VPO. So much so, I'm thinking of buying the set. Terrific energy and sound quality.


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini - clytemnestre


----------



## Larkenfield

Luchesi said:


> I like new interpretations too. See if you like this Bach played very fast?
> 
> Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier Book 1 - HJ Lim - 임현정 바하 평균율


Greatly enjoyed Lim's performance. Unless there are new interpretations the WTC risks becoming a museum piece subject to rules and historic restrictions. She's playing freely. She's also playing faster than most but seems to have a wonderful sense of the whole. It's also a way to get through a work that was probably never intended to be played in one sitting. It's not the speed that I'm occasionally bothered with but the subtle tension in her playing. One can still play fast but perhaps more relaxed. I consider her highly gifted and imaginative. I would hear her live in a heartbeat for the excitement, uniqueness and thrill of it.


----------



## Rogerx

Charles Koechlin : sonate à sept.wmv


----------



## Luchesi

This has come up already?


----------



## regenmusic

J.S. Bach BWV 998 by Wanda Landowska

There is a style of playing in parts of this that I've never heard anywhere else. Amazing and beautiful. Especially at the 9:03 mark.


----------



## pickybear

Seconded with Landowska! Her interpretation of the Goldberg Variations is amazing.

I was recently shook by A Capella Amsterdam's version of Ligeti's great piece, I have never heard it quite like this.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 3 In C Minor

Alfred Brendel, piano - London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink conductor


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Shapero 1947 Symphony for Classical Orchestra Bernstein


----------



## Luchesi

the cutest father/daughter duet


----------



## Rogerx

Noel des enfants qui n'ont plus de maisons - Claude Debussy


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I am finally clicking with Haydn. Things are done with the bassoon in this recording that give me goosebumps.


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Glazunov - Symphony No. 8, Op. 83
Forgot how intriguing this music is .


----------



## Rogerx

Chaves; Sinfonía India "Symphony No. 2" · Leonard Bernstein · New York Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Luchesi

here's an explanation (it's very long mentioning many related subjects);

http://campuspress.yale.edu/jdconnor/trans-canada-express/


----------



## violadude

I wonder if all these pieces are really blowing people away or this thread just turned into a post whatever you're listening to thread.


----------



## hammeredklavier

violadude said:


> I wonder if all these pieces are really blowing people away or this thread just turned into a post whatever you're listening to thread.


I think we can also post pieces that _plain blow_.


----------



## Woodduck

violadude said:


> I wonder if all these pieces are really blowing people away or this thread just turned into a post whatever you're listening to thread.


Some people are easily blown away. Others probably should be blown away.

Not you, of course (nice to see you're still around).


----------



## MusicSybarite

violadude said:


> I wonder if all these pieces are really blowing people away or this thread just turned into a post whatever you're listening to thread.


Quite right you are here. This thread seems to be losing its charm.


----------



## violadude

Woodduck said:


> Some people are easily blown away. Others probably should be blown away.
> 
> Not you, of course (nice to see you're still around).


Thank you. I'm still lurking around. Since I became employed and married I don't have as much time to post on here regularly, but I'm out of work at the moment because of a fractured femur, so you'll be seeing me a bit more for a period of time.


----------



## starthrower

Woodduck said:


> Some people are easily blown away. Others probably should be blown away.


They are blown away and return with a new handle.


----------



## Woodduck

violadude said:


> Thank you. I'm still lurking around. Since I became employed and married I don't have as much time to post on here regularly, but I'm out of work at the moment because of a fractured femur, so you'll be seeing me a bit more for a period of time.


I've been staring at this screen too long today. My tired eyes read "femur" as "lemur." I'm sure a fractured lemur could keep you out of work for a while...OK, forget that. Get well.


----------



## Rogerx

Composer: Leonard Bernstein (August 25, 1918 - October 14, 1990)
Orchestra: New York Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leonard Bernstein
Singer: Jennie Tourel, mezzo-soprano


----------



## Ethereality




----------



## janxharris

A more appropriate thread would be: "Pieces that blow you away every time you hear them - and that almost daily?"

Sibelius 7th Symphony - Lief Segerstam and the Danish National Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## janxharris

Comments: as above.


----------



## Rogerx

Le roi Lear (English: King Lear), Opus 4. Composed in Nice in 1831 during Berlioz's journey back to France after his stay in Italy (as a result of winning the Prix de Rome). The overture is based on Shakespeare's King Lear, a recent discovery for the composer whose love of the dramatist


----------



## Rogerx

Georges Onslow: Piano Trio No. 8 in C minor, Op. 26


----------



## Rogerx

Clara Schumann: Piano Concerto Op. 7 - Francesco Nicolosi


----------



## leonsm

Takashi Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 3 Op.75 (1997-98)

A stupendous symphony. I already knew his 5th Symphony, a very solid work too, but the 3rd is maybe even better.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Ethereality

leonsm said:


> Takashi Yoshimatsu: Symphony No. 3 Op.75 (1997-98)
> 
> A stupendous symphony. I already knew his 5th Symphony, a very solid work too, but the 3rd is maybe even better.


Nice. I love that final moment at 23:16 leaving off into silence.


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Cimarosa - Psalm - Dixit Dominus (1796)


----------



## Lilijana

The last piece I heard which I hadn't heard before and which utterly blew me away, is _Points Critiques_ by Argentinian composer *Horacio Vaggione*. I've been reading a lot more about granular synthesis for my own works, and this is one of the composers with a lot of experience in this area aside from Xenakis. I highly recommend giving this a listen!


----------



## Rogerx

Radu Lupu - Schumann Piano Concerto, op 54 - live 1980


----------



## Rogerx

F. Liszt - Weihnachtsbaum (Christmas Tree) S 186


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 39: I. Andante ma non troppo - Allegro energico


----------



## Ethereality

leonsm said:


> A stupendous symphony. I already knew his 5th Symphony, a very solid work too, but the 3rd is maybe even better.


It really is. Wish I could say more, I'll have to return to this one.



Rogerx said:


> Radu Lupu - Schumann Piano Concerto, op 54 - live 1980


Not sure I understand what Schumann was trying to accomplish for the piano sometimes... Formulaic, cloying, trivial. I adore his other music, his symphonies especially. If I could say it's just the _concerto of piano_ swaying my sentiments, I would have no excuse for loving a piece so much more understated and full of control 






Rogerx said:


> Georges Onslow: Piano Trio No. 8 in C minor, Op. 26


Like Beethoven, well-stated. Somehow uses too many words even though very well-stated. Like a Tolkien work of sorts. 16:20, a fluid Beethoven moment.


----------



## Luchesi

4th Partita in D major


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini Gran Concerto in F sharp minor, Thomas Martin


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstain Mahler Symphony No.1 New York Philharmonic 1966


----------



## Art Rock

I don't get blown away three times a day, but once in a while there's a piece I hear for the first time that makes me go WOW.






Pejačević : Verwandlung, Op. 37b


----------



## Taplow

Beyond some operas and the Symphonie Fantastique, I only really have a passing acquaintance with Berlioz's œvre. But this … holy hell, Batman!










Listening for the first time.


----------



## Luchesi

This will blow you away if you want to see snippets of Bach played (probably not all available in recordings). From 1:10 hrs in for 40 more minutes.


----------



## Luchesi

Luchesi said:


> the cutest father/daughter duet
> 
> [videohcMmvJtyPs[/video]


Correction! This is the cutest father/daughter duet!


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26


----------



## Bachiana

the pure joy of music!
Listen - and look - to this marvellous trio for clarinet, viola and piano of Darius Milhaud. Be ever happy after...


----------



## Bachiana

I agree, it's a great concertino and I enjoyed it very much, thanks. Weber has written perfect compositions for the clarinet. But I prefer the concertos no. 1(Adagio ma non troppo!) and 2, resp. opus 73 and 74. And don't forget the lovely Silvana Variations and of course the great quintet opus 34. 
For the second concerto, you should listen to this:


----------



## Bachiana

Rogerx said:


> Weber - Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26


I agree, it's a great concertino and I enjoyed it very much, thanks. Weber has written perfect compositions for the clarinet. But I prefer the concertos no. 1(Adagio ma non troppo!) and 2, resp. opus 73 and 74. And don't forget the lovely Silvana Variations and of course the great quintet opus 34. 
For the second concerto, you should listen to this:


----------



## tdc

I recently picked up a recording of Takemitsu's music on Decca that features the works: _November Steps_, _Eclipse_, _A String Around Autumn_ and _Corona_.

I was blown away by all of the works on this recording. 5/5 stars.


----------



## janxharris

Barenboim and the West Eastern Divan Orchestra at the Royal Albert Hall 2012 - Third Movement of The Ninth Symphony.


----------



## rice

Bortkiewicz's Piano Concerto No.1


----------



## marinetti

Mahler's 5th, Rosbaud


----------



## leonsm

Kodály - Dances of Galánta


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3 in C Minor, Op.37 - 1. Allegro con brio
The shear beauty of that intro :angel:


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I am making my way through this Haydn set (on Symphony 8 presently) and am very pleasantly surprised by both the sound quality and the performances. This is a fabulous set!


----------



## Janspe

MatthewWeflen said:


> I am making my way through this Haydn set (on Symphony 8 presently) and am very pleasantly surprised by both the sound quality and the performances. This is a fabulous set!
> 
> View attachment 128695


Agreed, I've been very impressed with the set as well, based on what I've heard anyway.


----------



## violadude

I've recently began exploring Per Norgard's symphonies. I've known and loved his string quartets for a while now and I was excited to dive in. The later symphonies remain a bit more elusive to me at the moment but 2nd and 3rd symphonies are two pieces that had a profound effect on me immediately. Their style is somewhat similar but the 2nd symphony seems like a "practice run" of sorts for the 3rd symphony. The 2nd is a 20 minute work of shimmering orchestral brilliance. It builds from just a few core elements and from there it maintains a haunting, hypnotic effect, slowly changing very small aspects of the texture slowly over time. It's not too unlike the minimalists, but the sound is not at all similar because Per Norgard's writing is much more layered than minimalist works typically are. There are tons and tons of micro-layers of sound contributing to the texture and yet the sound remains light and ethereal. The amount of detail in the layering actually reminds me a bit of Ligeti's "Atmospheres" phase, micro-polyphony is what he called it.






The third symphony is the second symphony but much, much grander. It's a 45 minute long work of immense scope and near the end when the choir comes in, the cumulative effect of the build up to that moment is something too incredible to not listen to for yourself.


----------



## Guest

Korngold Sextet (Raphael Ensemble recording). The Epitome of late romanticism, melodic, wonderfully colorful harmonies and sonorities. Comparable to Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht in it's use of harmony. I'm glad that I only read in the notes that the piece was written by Korngold at the age of 17, or I might not have taken it as seriously as it deserves.


----------



## Luchesi

Baron Scarpia said:


> Korngold Sextet (Raphael Ensemble recording). The Epitome of late romanticism, melodic, wonderfully colorful harmonies and sonorities. Comparable to Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht in it's use of harmony. I'm glad that I only read in the notes that the piece was written by Korngold at the age of 17, or I might not have taken it as seriously as it deserves.


"I'm glad that I only read in the notes that the piece was written by Korngold at the age of 17, or I might not have taken it as seriously as it deserves."

I do that too (if I understand you).


----------



## Luchesi

Imagine if there were 10 classical artists today who could read a script so intelligently and engagingly and enjoyed making videos like this one. .. Maybe there are, please let me know.


----------



## MusicSybarite

rice said:


> Bortkiewicz's Piano Concerto No.1


Try his other two concertos and symphonies when you can. It's a shame this composer is not better known.


----------



## calvinpv

Two works by Horațiu Rădulescu. I've heard the string quartet before on the JACK quartet recording, but this is the first time hearing this performance by the Asasello Quartett. The two performances sound nearly identical, which is remarkable considering Rădulescu's scores are notoriously difficult to interpret.

This is the first time hearing Clepsydra. I've heard the sound icon used in a couple of other pieces by Rădulescu, but 16 at once!!! Wow.

String Quartet No. 5 "before the universe was born", Op. 89






Clepsydra, for 16 sound icons, Op. 47


----------



## rice

MusicSybarite said:


> Try his other two concertos and symphonies when you can. It's a shame this composer is not better known.


I have :lol:
The other piano concertos are brilliant too. Especially the 2nd. It's amazing that such virtuosity can be achieved with just left hand.
I've been trying to hunt down every recordings that have Bortkiewicz's compositions. (There aren't many, unfortunately.)


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Dukas: Symphonie en ut majeur (Tortelier, BBC Philharmonic)


----------



## Jayden Fung

Schubert’s Violin Sonata in A Major. I wish I could listen to it for the first time again.


----------



## flamencosketches

Jayden Fung said:


> Schubert's Violin Sonata in A Major. I wish I could listen to it for the first time again.


Never heard this work and I would love to hear it for the first time while in a phase of strong receptiveness to Schubert's music (as I am now). Is there a recording you like a lot?

By the way, welcome to TC!


----------



## flamencosketches

Luchesi said:


> Imagine if there were 10 classical artists today who could read a script so intelligently and engagingly and enjoyed making videos like this one. .. Maybe there are, please let me know.


Yes, this is phenomenal. I love the video where he talks about Hindemith. A born broadcaster.

Only very occasionally do I care to dip into my set of Glenn Gould playing the Beethoven piano sonatas. Listening to his op.110 now. Not a bad recording at all. His Beethoven is extremely spotty at best but he has a good feeling for at least this sonata.


----------



## Luchesi

flamencosketches said:


> Yes, this is phenomenal. I love the video where he talks about Hindemith. A born broadcaster.
> 
> Only very occasionally do I care to dip into my set of Glenn Gould playing the Beethoven piano sonatas. Listening to his op.110 now. Not a bad recording at all. His Beethoven is extremely spotty at best but he has a good feeling for at least this sonata.


"His Beethoven is extremely spotty at best..."

I know people personally who say that. Could you elaborate why you say that?


----------



## Rogerx

Leevi Madetoja Syksy sarja Autumn Song Cycle, , Op 68


----------



## flamencosketches

Luchesi said:


> "His Beethoven is extremely spotty at best..."
> 
> I know people personally who say that. Could you elaborate why you say that?


He tends to the extreme, or the highly experimental, in terms of tempo and in some places it's more successful than in others. His Moonlight sonata for instance is interesting, but far too fast for my tastes. His op.111 first movement is insanity, so fast, so dynamically flat, yet somehow, it works. His recording of the op.31 is perfection; I couldn't imagine a better recording. As for his early Beethoven, op.2, op.10 etc., I know these were personal favorites of his in Beethoven's catalogue, but it just doesn't work for me. But I'm picky with these early works. Schnabel, Brendel, or bust. Opinions are subject to variance, of course.


----------



## violadude

I had never heard of this piece by Stravinsky before, but I love the energy it brings.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Presto @ 6:47












flamencosketches said:


> He tends to the extreme, or the highly experimental, in terms of tempo and in some places it's more successful than in others. His Moonlight sonata for instance is interesting, but far too fast for my tastes.


I agree with you about Gould's performance of Op.27 No.2. Way too fast and mechanical.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Luchesi said:


> Imagine if there were 10 classical artists today who could read a script so intelligently and engagingly and enjoyed making videos like this one. .. Maybe there are, please let me know.


I think Glenn Gould was often wrong with facts. For example, Gould claimed that the tradition fugal writing went underground with Bach's death". (It's understandable because Gould was a pianist who spent all his time studying and practicing the piano only.) The fact is that, regardless of Bach's death, many "church composers" in various other German cities just kept doing their contrapuntal stuff as usual, not caring about Bach's death. Although there may have been a gradual change of trend over time, nothing "suddenly changed" with Bach's death. 
Ex) Pignus Futurae Gloriae double fugue from Leopold Mozart's Litaniae in C (1768):
http://conquest.imslp.info/files/im...MLP169311-Litaniæ_de_Venerabili_C.pdf#page=42
_"Leopold admonished his son openly in 1777 that he not forget to make public demonstration of his abilities in "fugue, canon, and contrapunctus.""_
http://mrc.hanyang.ac.kr/wp-content/jspm/20/jspm_2006_20_10.pdf#page=8


----------



## Luchesi

flamencosketches said:


> He tends to the extreme, or the highly experimental, in terms of tempo and in some places it's more successful than in others. His Moonlight sonata for instance is interesting, but far too fast for my tastes. His op.111 first movement is insanity, so fast, so dynamically flat, yet somehow, it works. His recording of the op.31 is perfection; I couldn't imagine a better recording. As for his early Beethoven, op.2, op.10 etc., I know these were personal favorites of his in Beethoven's catalogue, but it just doesn't work for me. But I'm picky with these early works. Schnabel, Brendel, or bust. Opinions are subject to variance, of course.


Yes, as with when he was under contract to do all the Mozart sonatas, the Moonlight especially according to him also had to be very different from all the orthodox recordings. He said if he can't do it differently, with conviction, then why do it at all? His recordings don't waste your time.


----------



## Luchesi

hammeredklavier said:


> I think Glenn Gould was often wrong with facts. For example, Gould claimed that the tradition fugal writing went underground with Bach's death". (It's understandable because Gould was a pianist who spent all his time studying and practicing the piano only.) The fact is that, regardless of Bach's death, many "church composers" in various other German cities just kept doing their contrapuntal stuff as usual, not caring about Bach's death. Although there may have been a gradual change of trend over time, nothing "suddenly changed" with Bach's death.
> Ex) Pignus Futurae Gloriae double fugue from Leopold Mozart's Litaniae in C (1768):
> http://conquest.imslp.info/files/im...MLP169311-Litaniæ_de_Venerabili_C.pdf#page=42
> _"Leopold admonished his son openly in 1777 that he not forget to make public demonstration of his abilities in "fugue, canon, and contrapunctus.""_
> http://mrc.hanyang.ac.kr/wp-content/jspm/20/jspm_2006_20_10.pdf#page=8


Well, he was talking to a TV audience, making it simple. I don't know, but his point in his mind might've been that no one continued on like JsB, composing what was becoming old-fashioned doing his lifetime, for a musician making a living, entertaining the public, etc. etc.. Of course there were people writing church music and writing popular music and writing fugues. You're right, we shouldn't simplify such a large perspective.


----------



## Classical Playlists

Soldier's Tale - Stravinsky

It's just so enjoyable, full of energy, full of genius. I like the fact that Stravinsky just wrote the damn thing, how abnormal it may be.


----------



## regenmusic

Max Reger - 6 Intermezzi Op. 45


----------



## leonsm

Gustav Holst - Beni Mora (In the Street of the Ouled Naïls)


----------



## Jacck

*Paul Dukas - ARIANE ET BARBE-BLEUE*
this is a great opera. One of my favorite parts is cca 26:12-30:15


----------



## Rogerx

THIS IS ONE THAT CLAUDIO ARRAU NEVER RELEASED
By Norman Lebrecht
On January 31, 2020
The Chilean pianist was a great Lisztian, with a particular love for the Totentanz.

For some reason, he never recorded it commercially.


----------



## Jacck

Chausson : Le roi Arthus


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff: Cello Concerto No. 2 in G Major, WoO. 45


----------



## Rogerx

Eduard Lalo Piano Trio No.1 in C minor Op. 7
Lovely music for a quiet Saturday morning .


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My new cd of Harrison Birtwistle was pretty awesome. Haven't really paid attention when I've heard music by him before. Night's Black Bird was the first piece I heard today. I have it in my car.


----------



## Jacck

Tania León: "Inura," for Voices, Strings and Percussion;




an interesting combination of classical music with African motifs


----------



## SixFootScowl

This will blow you away. A stunning performance, especially the aerialist. I highly recommend this one.









Sample:


----------



## Rogerx

Jessye Norman; "Poème de l'Amour et de la Mer"; op. 19; Ernest Chausson


----------



## Fabulin

The veiled Liszt-Tchaikovsky collaboration:


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim, Violin Concerto in Hungarian Style, op 11


----------



## Jacck

*Ciprian Porumbescu - Balada *


----------



## Rogerx

Sigismond Thalberg - Piano Concerto in F-minor, Op.5 (1830)


----------



## Rogerx

Luigi Boccherini STABAT MATER


----------



## Swosh

Robert Fuchs Cello Sonata 2!


----------



## Rogerx

The miraculous mandarin; Antal Doráti & Detroit Symphony Orchestra; 1983


----------



## Jacck

*Olivier Messiaen: Fête des belles eaux (1937)*




there are some amazing passages, such as from 9:25 onwards


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Musique de scène pour les chansons de bilitis


----------



## erki

Concierto de Aranjuez, flugelhorn solo by Xabi Gabiola


----------



## pianozach

LUX AURUMQUE
Eric Whitacre

I've heard it before, but today KUSC was playing underneath their plea for funding and I was impressed by its beauty.


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony No.3 in C Minor, Op.43 'The Divine Poem': I. Introduction: Lento: Divin, grandiose -...


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Maurerfreude, K.471


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss Don Quixote - Paul Tortelier


----------



## Rogerx

Salomon Jadassohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in F Major, Op. 16


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas (Forest of the Amazon), Alfred Heller and Renée Fleming


----------



## Jacck

Vivaldi- Concerto Op.4, No.1 in B flat major, RV 383a: Largo


----------



## flamencosketches

Brahms' 2nd piano concerto as played by Emil Gilels. Wow. I have loved this work for some months now but it really knocked my socks off when I listened to it the other day.

I wouldn't say blown away, given the nature of the work (in its extreme subtlety) but I was utterly fascinated start to finish by Morton Feldman's Rothko Chapel when I listened to it yesterday.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Orion by Kaija Saariaho is blowing me away right now! 
...
I'm still here


----------



## Pat Fairlea

"Blown away" may be a bit of an overstatement, but I was very much engaged and impressed by William Alwyn's three Concerti Grossi this evening, especially the second.


----------



## Jacck

Antonio VIVALDI, La Stravaganza: Concerto No.3 RV 301 (Largo)


----------



## Rogerx

Felix Draeseke - Symphony No.3 in C-major, Op.40 "Symphonia Tragica" (1886)

Felix August Bernhard Draeseke (7 October 1835 - 26 February 1913) was a composer of the "New German School" admiring Liszt and Richard Wagner.


----------



## Jacck

Edward Elgar, Sospiri Op.70


----------



## Rogerx

Passion selon St. Mattthieu. Johann Theile (1646 - 1724)


----------



## Jacck

*Gustav Holst, A Song of the Night*


----------



## Rangstrom

Pavlova's Symphony n. 3 (on Naxos).


----------



## Jacck

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"


----------



## Luchesi

Very well captured video of these quartets in two flats;

Programme Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Quartet in G minor, K.478 Fryderyk Chopin: Trio in G minor, Op. 8 [intermission] Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Trio in B flat major, Op. 97, 'Archduke'


----------



## Rogerx

An American in Paris (Remastered)
Uplifting music.


----------



## Jacck

Tomaso Antonio Vitali - Chaconne (Charlier's arrangement)


----------



## Jacck

Choral Hymns from the Rig Veda, 3rd Group, Op. 26: No. 3. Hymn to Vena


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann - Piano Concerto in A Minor

Alfred Brendel, piano - London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado, conductor


----------



## Jacck

MYASKOVSKY Cello Sonata n.2 in A Minor opus 81


----------



## MusicSybarite

This thread should change its title for 'Pieces that have blown easily-impressionable members away recently'.


----------



## flamencosketches

MusicSybarite said:


> This thread should change its title for 'Pieces that have blown easily-impressionable members away recently'.


Why must you be so negative? If someone else is blown away by a work, or one work after another on consecutive days p)... how does that affect you?


----------



## janxharris

Posted before - astonishing motivic development here from Shostakovich.


----------



## Jacck

*Liszt: Christus - March of the Three Magi *




a small orchestral part of the 3 hour long Christus. I like it from cca 4:10 to the end
the Christus oratorio and other works by Liszt is where Wagner got inspiration for his music
Liszt might have been the most innovative composer of the 19th century. You can find atonal music that sounds like Schoenberg in his works (some of the organ pieces in Via Crusis).


----------



## flamencosketches

Jacck said:


> *Liszt: Christus - March of the Three Magi *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a small orchestral part of the 3 hour long Christus. I like it from cca 4:10 to the end
> the Christus oratorio and other works by Liszt is where Wagner got inspiration for his music
> *Liszt might have been the most innovative composer of the 19th century.* You can find atonal music that sounds like Schoenberg in his works (some of the organ pieces in Via Crusis).


No arguments here. Liszt was always an astonishingly original composer. Who was more revolutionary than him in the 19th century?


----------



## MusicSybarite

flamencosketches said:


> Why must you be so negative? If someone else is blown away by a work, or one work after another on consecutive days p)... how does that affect you?


It simply is my perception, and I'm not the only one to notice it. Now I ask you: Does it affect you?


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> *Liszt: Christus - March of the Three Magi *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a small orchestral part of the 3 hour long Christus. I like it from cca 4:10 to the end
> the Christus oratorio and other works by Liszt is where Wagner got inspiration for his music
> Liszt might have been the most innovative composer of the 19th century. You can find atonal music that sounds like Schoenberg in his works (some of the organ pieces in Via Crusis).


It's smashing, alas neglected even by the so called dye hard Liszt fans .


----------



## janxharris

The Lark Ascending · David Nolan/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Davide penitente


----------



## Jacck

*Credo from Schubert's Mass No 6*




it starts slowly but has some wonderful duets around cca 5 minute and later


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky-Korsakov's five movement suite entitled "Capriccio Espagnol" conducted by Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Movements listed with timestamp for your convenience.


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition [Ravel's orchestration] (Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## Rogerx

Ascension Oratorio Richte


----------



## Rogerx

Berg: Lyric Suite For String Quartet (1926) - Version with Soprano - Largo desolato


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov, Zubin Mehta - Rachmaninov, Rhapsody on a theme by Paganini


----------



## chu42

flamencosketches said:


> No arguments here. Liszt was always an astonishingly original composer. Who was more revolutionary than him in the 19th century?


Beethoven, Berlioz, Wagner, and others...but yes, I would count Liszt among the most original and revolutionary of his time. Wagner and Debussy owe a bit to Liszt.


----------



## The3Bs

Fantastic throughout but what really got me is the build up to the Tempest and how the sun comes up after the storm.. it shook the foundations and then showed the road ahead...









Akademie Fuer Alte Musik Berlin - Beethoven 6th 'Pastoral'

I wish they record some more Beethoven....


----------



## flamencosketches

The3Bs said:


> Fantastic throughout but what really got me is the build up to the Tempest and how the sun comes up after the storm.. it shook the foundations and then showed the road ahead...
> 
> View attachment 132936
> 
> 
> Akademie Fuer Alte Musik Berlin - Beethoven 6th 'Pastoral'
> 
> I wish they record some more Beethoven....


A conductorless ensemble, no? I can't see that ending well with Beethoven, but more power to them if they pull it off.


----------



## The3Bs

... and another one that shook my beliefs and also the recordings I believed to be my favorites:









Bruno Walter - Brahms Symphony No4
Columbia Symphony Orchestra

The 4rth Movement - Allegro Energico E Passionato - Più Allegro left me breathless for a few minutes


----------



## The3Bs

flamencosketches said:


> A conductorless ensemble, no? I can't see that ending well with Beethoven, but more power to them if they pull it off.


We never know.. but what they have done with the 6th has left me avid for more!!!!


----------



## Dim7

Joseph Marx - Eine Herbstsymphonie (Autumn Symphony)


----------



## Joachim Raff




----------



## The3Bs

This Concert left me totally drained and in awe...

Teodor Currentzis' debut with Verdi's Requiem:









Fantastic, Fabulous, Unique and Spectacular LIVE Verdi Requiem.

Berliner Philharmoniker
Teodor Currentzis

Zarina Abaeva soprano
Annalisa Stroppa mezzo-soprano
Sergey Romanovsky tenor
Evgeny Stavinsky bass
musicAeterna Choir

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/52511


----------



## flamencosketches

I've been listening to this nonstop; totally blew me away.


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza canta El Amor Brujo de Manuel de Falla
ORTVE Gómez Martínez,director
Teatro Real. Madrid.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jacck

Hilding Rosenberg - Symphony No. 3, "De Fyra Tidsaldrarna" (The Four Ages of Man)


----------



## pianozach

flamencosketches said:


> I've been listening to this nonstop; totally blew me away.


Mmmph.

Sorry, John Cage's experimentalism doesn't do it for me, although I can imagine how wild and wacky it seemed in the 1940s. And I started the video because I WANTED to love it. 

And . . . . I don't. 

The use of a pre-recorded track as one of the instruments also doesn't do it for me.

As a pianist though I do like the piano part . . . I'd probably enjoy playing it. 

But I couldn't get through the whole thing . . . videos where the audio is out-of-synch is a deal-breaker.


----------



## flamencosketches

pianozach said:


> Mmmph.
> 
> Sorry, John Cage's experimentalism doesn't do it for me, although I can imagine how wild and wacky it seemed in the 1940s. And I started the video because I WANTED to love it.
> 
> And . . . . I don't.
> 
> The use of a pre-recorded track as one of the instruments also doesn't do it for me.
> 
> As a pianist though I do like the piano part . . . I'd probably enjoy playing it.
> 
> But I couldn't get through the whole thing . . . videos where the audio is out-of-synch is a deal-breaker.


I didn't watch the video. Too bad you didn't enjoy it. Personally, I loved the use of prerecorded audio (a phonograph-the score instructs to "Use some classic, eg. Dvorák, Beethoven, Sibelius or Shostakovich"-& a radio, with the instruction "avoid news during times of national or international emergency). Are you interested in any electronic music? This reminded me basically of D&B or breakcore from the 1940s. Plus, those rhythms are infectious!


----------



## The3Bs

Johann Sebastian Bach, Lionel Rogg from the CD:

View attachment 133143


The last track the Passacaglia, BWV 582. Beautiful always but he brings an almost ethereal feeling to this...(almost romantic)


----------



## Rogerx

Josef Suk Asrael Symphony for large orchestra in C minor Op.27, Jiří Bělohlávek,

:angel:


----------



## gregorx




----------



## JorgeDav




----------



## billeames

youtube videos get deleted, when they age. thanks. usually several years.


----------



## flamencosketches

gregorx said:


>


So good! I don't know this performance, but I have been listening to a couple recordings of this work a lot over the past couple months.


----------



## Heliogabo

Youtube random selection brought me to this marvelous choral piece...


----------



## MusicSybarite

Heliogabo said:


> Youtube random selection brought me to this marvelous choral piece...


Oh yes! It was quite a discovery to me several months ago. Pure bliss.


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold "Violin Concerto" Renaud Capucon


----------



## Rogerx

billeames said:


> youtube videos get deleted, when they age. thanks. usually several years.


We know, alas we can't help it, any ideas?


----------



## DeepR

Heliogabo said:


> Youtube random selection brought me to this marvelous choral piece...


Agree, I've posted it a few times here. 
I also listened to the rest of the Liturgy of St John Chrysostom by Tchaikovsky, but most of it didn't capture me as much as this piece.
The one from Rachmaninoff has some great choral pieces as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo - Jukka-Pekka Saraste & Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
I prefer the Dausgaard recording but this is good.


----------



## Heliogabo

DeepR said:


> Agree, I've posted it a few times here.
> I also listened to the rest of the Liturgy of St John Chrysostom by Tchaikovsky, but most of it didn't capture me as much as this piece.
> The one from Rachmaninoff has some great choral pieces as well.


Yes, same here. I've explored the entire work by Tchaikovsky but this part is very special.
By Rachmaninoff you mean the Vespers piece? Any other?


----------



## DeepR

Heliogabo said:


> Yes, same here. I've explored the entire work by Tchaikovsky but this part is very special.
> By Rachmaninoff you mean the Vespers piece? Any other?


No I mean the Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, which was set to music by multiple composers including Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff.


----------



## Art Rock

A birthday gift that was very, very welcome. Penderecki's sixth symphony for baritone and orchestra took a while to get completed (from 2008 to 2017), but what a work it has become. The inclusion of an erhu (Chinese violin) in the score was a brilliant decision. I need repeated listening, but this could well become my favourite composition of recent decades. The coupled clarinet concerto I already had in another version.


----------



## Janspe

I listened to Ravel's _L'enfant et les sortilèges_ for the first time today - and what a discovery it was! A truly bizarre, inventive and downright funny score. Enjoyed every second of it. I shall delve into it more deeply in the upcoming few days...


----------



## Rogerx

Arriaga - String Quartet No. 3 In E-flat major
Perfect.


----------



## pianozach

flamencosketches said:


> I didn't watch the video. Too bad you didn't enjoy it. Personally, I loved the use of prerecorded audio (a phonograph-the score instructs to "Use some classic, eg. Dvorák, Beethoven, Sibelius or Shostakovich"-& a radio, with the instruction "avoid news during times of national or international emergency). *Are you interested in any electronic music? *This reminded me basically of D&B or breakcore from the 1940s. Plus, those rhythms are infectious!


I've heard a good smattering of electronic music over the years, enough to let me know that it's not really an active interest.

I remember being pretty gobsmacked at Switched-On Bach when it came out, but the novelty wore off after a few years. I was more into Prog, with the virtuoso use of Moogs, Mellotrons, and later polyphonic synths.

Today I'd probably enjoy pads electronica rather than noise electronica.

Ah, that's it! I'm not really into electronic music that enjoys itself too much with the use of noise and noises.

Oh! and I kinda dig *Philip Glass* a bit.



Rogerx said:


> We know, alas we can't help it, any ideas?


Always give the name and performer (and composer) when posting a video.

That way, when the video vanishes, at least we'll know what piece was posted, and can find a different source for it.

*Koyaanisqatsi soundtrack
Philip Glass*


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque No. 2 In D Minor, Op. 9 - I. Moderato · Gidon Kremer · Daniil Trifonov · Giedre Dirvanauskaite


----------



## gregorx

pianozach said:


> Always give the name and performer (and composer) when posting a video.
> 
> That way, when the video vanishes, at least we'll know what piece was posted, and can find a different source for it.
> 
> *Koyaanisqatsi soundtrack
> Philip Glass*


Yeah, your right that's what we should be doing. I didn't know links expired. I see your example there, but you will forgive me if I don't suffer through Koyaanisqatsi today.


----------



## flamencosketches

Josquin: La déploration de Jehan Ockeghem.


----------



## The3Bs

Franz Liszt - Liszt Complete Piano Music - Volume 1

View attachment 133779


Arnaldo Cohen

Grande Fantaisie Sur "Les Huguenots" (Meyerbeer) & Totentanz

The Grande Fantaisie is full of surprises and holding you on the edge of your seat from start to finish... 
The Totentanz is a tour de force... trowing you in the air and blowing you to pieces and finally putting you together again...


----------



## The3Bs

It always gives me goosebumps and a tear or two...

Lazar Berman, Scriabin, Rachmaninov, Liszt









*Franz Liszt - 5 Trascrizioni Di Lieder Di Franz Schubert Per Pianoforte - Ave Maria
*

This youtube link comes close ... but still not at the same goosebumps level as on the CD...


----------



## erki

As a recording I find it superb - piano can sound really beautiful.


----------



## Jacck

Chopin - Ballades - Cortot 1933





there is also a 1929 version




I don't know which one is better.


----------



## mahlernerd

Kraft by Magnus Lindberg. If you have the 30 day voucher for the Digital Concert Hall, watch the performance and the introduction. It has TONS of percussion, and is very theatrical. A+ piece for sure.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Per Nørgård's Symphony No. 3. Now _that_ is some music! Absolutely undescribable unless you've heard the work. Lately I've been trying to get somewhat acquainted with as many contemporary composers as I can; everything has impressed me in some way or another but this truly bowled me over.


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Per Nørgård's Symphony No. 3. Now _that_ is some music! Absolutely undescribable unless you've heard the work. Lately I've been trying to get somewhat acquainted with as many contemporary composers as I can; everything has impressed me in some way or another but this truly bowled me over.


I have the Dausgaard recording on Dacapo but haven't heard it yet. I oughtta check it out soon.


----------



## classical yorkist

I had the very great pleasure of watching a video of Roger Norrington conduct the Orchestra of the Age of the Enlightenment through Berlioz _Symphonie Fantastique_ yesterday. Wow!! I've listened to this piece a few times before and was always left a bit flat but this time I was truly blown away. I've discovered that I really like Norrington as a conductor.


----------



## Jacck

Glazunov Piano Concerto No.1 f-moll op.92


----------



## classical yorkist

This made my eyes pop out on stalks when I heard it yesterday in my quest to hear some _Empfindsamer Stil_. It did the same when I listened to it again today.


----------



## Jacck

*Rameau by Marcelle Meyer - Works on Piano*





as one reviewer on Amazon wrote
"In many ways this set is a profound meeting of three people. Rameau wrote the original music in the early 18th century. Saint-Saens edited it in the late 19th century, omitting repeats and reducing ornamentation. In the mid 20th century, Meyer took it up. The result is an idiosyncratic masterpiece"

I have been familiar with Rameau keyboard music, but have mostly listened to it in harpsichord. But this interpretation is spectacular. Listen for example to La villageoise at 16:12-17:54


----------



## visionquest1972

Harmonium by John C. Adams


----------



## erki

Literally!!!

Алексей Рыбников , «Юнона» и «Авось»
*A. Rybnikov Opera: "Jono and Avos"*


----------



## gregorx

Alla Pavlova Music from the Old New York Nostalgia (1998)


----------



## Rogerx

Louise Farrenc • Piano Quintet No.1 in A minor, Op.30


----------



## gregorx

erki said:


> Literally!!!
> 
> Алексей Рыбников , «Юнона» и «Авось»
> *A. Rybnikov Opera: "Jono and Avos"*


Great stuff, was not aware of Rybnikov. Very interesting guy. Not sure this is going to make anyone forget Wozzeck (or Tommy), but it sure would make for a great night at the Opera. I like the variety in this piece; from drone to techno to spectral to pop. I think Marylin Manson would be perfect for the lead in a US production.


----------



## The3Bs

classical yorkist said:


> I had the very great pleasure of watching a video of Roger Norrington conduct the Orchestra of the Age of the Enlightenment through Berlioz _Symphonie Fantastique_ yesterday. Wow!! I've listened to this piece a few times before and was always left a bit flat but this time I was truly blown away. I've discovered that I really like Norrington as a conductor.


If you have a chance look for Francois-Xavier Roth with Les Siècles.. I watched last year on Mezzo (TV channel) and was bowled over..

I think you can find snippets on YouTube of that performance but unfortunately not the whole concert (to my knowledge).

There is though a riveting Paris concert with the same forces (Francois-Xavier Roth with Les Siècles) plus Tabea Zimmermann
BERLIOZ, Carnaval Romain - Ouverture
BERLIOZ, Benvenuto Cellini - Ouverture
BERLIOZ, Béatrice & Bénédict - Ouvertre
BERLIOZ, Roméo et Juliette (Roméo seul - Tristesse - Bruits lointains de concert et de bal - Grande Fête chez Capulet)
Entracte
BERLIOZ, Harold en Italie
BIS : BERLIOZ, Marche hongroise (extraite de La Damnation de Faust)


----------



## Jacck

Alfred Hill, Concerto for Viola and Orchestra in A minor 1940


----------



## MusicSybarite

gregorx said:


> Great stuff, was not aware of Rybnikov. Very interesting guy. Not sure this is going to make anyone forget Wozzeck (or Tommy), but it sure would make for a great night at the Opera. I like the variety in this piece; from drone to techno to spectral to pop. I think Marylin Manson would be perfect for the lead in a US production.


Such a collage of styles! This sounds crazy in the good meaning of the word.


----------



## Flamme

The painting as well.


----------



## Jacck

Johann Wenzel Kalliwoda : Symphony Nº 5 in B minor,Op.106






I played the Allegretto grazioso starting at 14:18 at least 10 times since I discovered the symphony. So I guess that counts as being blown away.


----------



## Luchesi

On piano (6 hours and 20 minutes)


----------



## rice

Artur Lemba's Symphony No.1:angel:
Breathtaking, thrilling final movement!






Wish someone would make a recording of his second symphony as well!


----------



## Flamme

Exquisite...


----------



## Eclectic Al

Haydn symphonies in total. I recently listened to Symphony 1 to Symphony 104, and nothing else in between. I thought it would be difficult, but quite the contrary. Indeed, after finishing I found it difficult to find the enthusiasm to listen to anything else. I moved on to listening to all his string quartets, as a way out. What an achievement. Why is Haydn not more appreciated?


----------



## JAS

Eclectic Al said:


> Why is Haydn not more appreciated?


He is consistently reliable, and not very controversial, so there just isn't much for people to say about him or his music. (That is just a guess.)

I assume you listened to the Naxos set.


----------



## Jacck

Eclectic Al said:


> Haydn symphonies in total. I recently listened to Symphony 1 to Symphony 104, and nothing else in between. I thought it would be difficult, but quite the contrary. Indeed, after finishing I found it difficult to find the enthusiasm to listen to anything else. I moved on to listening to all his string quartets, as a way out. What an achievement. Why is Haydn not more appreciated?


I like Haydn, but I always felt overwhelmed by the sheer amount of symphonies and string quartets he produced. Sometimes less is more. I do not know from which end to start exploring his symphonies, so I have mostly avoided them. I prefer works with a name. I really like his masses, his Creation, The Seasons, cello concertos and piano sonatas. I have the same problem with Bach and his cantatas. There are just too many and I feel overwhelmed.


----------



## Eclectic Al

The set was Fischer and his Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, but I was already familiar with Pinnock (Sturm und Drang), Kuijken (Paris), and Davis (London), plus some others on specific symphonies. In terms of being overwhelmed, my suggestion is to pick a few at random with a Sturm und Drang or London bias. You'd be unlucky not to encounter genius. Indeed, it may be impossible not to. Respect!


----------



## Common Listener

I also recommend his Symphonies 6-8 (Morning, Noon, Night, Le Matin, Le Midi, Le Soir, however you want to name them). But, yes, with Haydn there's nothing to be scared of because it's so hard to go wrong. A little random Haydn is better than no Haydn at all.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruno Philippe - Poulenc Cello and Piano Sonata - Queen Elisabeth Competition 2017


----------



## consuono

Beethoven's Op. 111. I "heard" and even played it (as well as I can) for a long time, but never really "listened" to it. It's tremendous.


----------



## Opera For Life

It might be as much the interpretation as the piece, but this made me sweat from my eyes most profusely, even more so when I read the text! :')


----------



## Opera For Life

Luchesi said:


> On piano (6 hours and 20 minutes)


God I love this guy, I mean, he posts nearly every day, and a good proportion of his choices I haven't heard yet 

Be sure to check this one out too (if you haven't yet), the interpretation refreshed these well-known pieces so much for me!


----------



## Jacck

*Carlo Gesualdo da Venosa - Tristis est anima mea*


----------



## pianozach

Jacck said:


> I like *Haydn*, but I always felt overwhelmed by the sheer amount of symphonies and string quartets he produced. Sometimes less is more. I do not know from which end to start exploring his symphonies, so I have mostly avoided them. I prefer works with a name. I really like his masses, his Creation, The Seasons, cello concertos and piano sonatas. I have the same problem with Bach and his cantatas. There are just too many and I feel overwhelmed.


A few years ago *CLASSIC fM* published an article titled, *We made this guy listen to all 104 Haydn symphonies and put them in order of greatness*.

The subtitle is *"It's taken an extremely long time and it almost sent our writer mad, but we've created one of the most important documents in classical music."*

https://www.classicfm.com/composers/haydn/guides/definitive-ranking-haydn-symphonies/

They (or 'he', rather) ranked them from worst to best. In general, the ones with nicknames fared better on the list, with some exceptions of course.


----------



## Jacck

Gara Garayev [Qara Qarayev]: 24 Preludes (Piano: Elnara Ismailova)


----------



## Adam Bodlack

Rach's 4th concerto is blowing me away! - Also Francks string quintet.


----------



## Adam Bodlack

Prokofiev's 3rd concerto 3rd movement is also hype - Pompa Baldi has a great rendition on youtube.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Mass in C major, Op. 86

Soprano: Charlotte Margiono
Mezzo-soprano: Catherine Robbin 
Tenor: William Kendall
Bass tenor: Alastair Miles
Monteverdi Choir
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## gregorx

Charles Ives - Central Park in the Dark (1906)


----------



## Rogerx

Sergei Prokofiev : The Gambler, Four portraits and dénouement after the opera Op. 49 (1931)


----------



## gregorx

Rogerx said:


> Sergei Prokofiev : The Gambler, Four portraits and dénouement after the opera Op. 49 (1931)


This is pretty good. I feel I should like Prokofiev more than I do. Maybe it's just because he's a contemporary of both Shostakovich and Stravinsky and pales in comparison; I don't think he's the composer that Shosty and Igor were. It's sometimes difficult sorting out how the Russians of that era were effected by Stalin. For all the backtracking and groveling that Prokofiev did, Stalin pretty much killed him anyway.


----------



## Jacck

gregorx said:


> This is pretty good. I feel I should like Prokofiev more than I do. Maybe it's just because he's a contemporary of both Shostakovich and Stravinsky and pales in comparison; I don't think he's the composer that Shosty and Igor were. It's sometimes difficult sorting out how the Russians of that era were effected by Stalin. For all the backtracking and groveling that Prokofiev did, Stalin pretty much killed him anyway.


pales in comparison? He is their equal or better


----------



## gregorx

Jacck said:


> pales in comparison? He is their equal or better


Well all right then! More Prokofiev it is!


----------



## Rogerx

The whole CD, with a big thank you to Joe B


----------



## Jacck

Jimmy López Bellido, Bel Canto, A Symphonic Canvas


----------



## mikeh375

Jacck said:


> Jimmy López Bellido, Bel Canto, A Symphonic Canvas


....thanks for that Jacck, just listening now. Mr Bellido isn't shy in coming forward. It's quite overwhelming at times, but does sound terrific in places too, in a weird Mahler-ish sort of way. There seems to be a filmic aspect to his work or is it just his narrative I wonder - some sections feel almost cue-like.


----------



## ORigel

Brahms Serenade No. 1. Surprising it isn't as famous as his other orchestral works.


----------



## Rogerx

Introduction, Variations et Presto Finale sur un Theme Favori de Norma de Bellini, Op. 281

Artist: Rosemary Tuck
Conductor: Richard Bonynge
Orchestra: English Chamber Orchestra
Composer: Carl Czerny


----------



## Rogerx

ORigel said:


> Brahms Serenade No. 1. Surprising it isn't as famous as his other orchestral works.


Any special performance/ conductor?


----------



## Jacck

Johann von Herbeck (1831-1877): Grosse Messe in E minor for chorus , organ and orchestra (1866)


----------



## ORigel

Rogerx said:


> Any special performance/ conductor?


It is a Youtube Video. The conductor is Andreas Spering.


----------



## flamencosketches

ORigel said:


> It is a Youtube Video. The conductor is Andreas Spering.


I have the Spering recording of the Brahms Serenades on CD. I owe it a listen soon.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> I have the Spering recording of the Brahms Serenades on CD. I owe it a listen soon.


The pile is building as high as the Eiffel tower at your place


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony No. 6 in B Minor 'Pathétique', Op. 74: I. Adagio - Allegro con troppo
Fascinating music.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> The pile is building as high as the Eiffel tower at your place


You have no idea


----------



## gregorx

Hans Abrahamsen - let me tell you
Barbara Hannigan - soprano

Apologies if this has been posted before:






If you don't want to watch the whole thing, here is one movement performed by Hannigan:


----------



## The nose

Pierre Maurice 1868-1936
Swiss composer, student of Massenet and Fauré. Sadly very much unknown.
I discovered him by chance on youtube searching for mythical themed music.
His symphonic poem Persepone (part1, part2) really is something.


----------



## The3Bs

Cavalleria Rusticana - Intermezzo Sinfonico from









After a loaded Act1... this is music for the soul...

Can also be heard here (not as good sound quality):


----------



## gregorx

Stefan Wolpe: Quartet (1950/1954)


----------



## Art Rock

The nose said:


> Pierre Maurice 1868-1936
> Swiss composer, student of Massenet and Fauré. Sadly very much unknown.
> I discovered him by chance on youtube searching for mythical themed music.
> His symphonic poem Persepone (part1, part2) really is something.


Listening to the complete CD on YouTube now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MusicSybarite

How good this is. Quite different of anything similar. Jean Francaix looks like he was a good-humoured guy, and he demonstrates that there:


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> You have no idea


I do actually, been there done / doing that.


----------



## Rogerx

Mel Bonis: Piano Quartet in B flat major, Op. 69


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

A couple of contemporary symphonies have really impressed me lately:

Peter Maxwell Davies, Symphony No. 1





Lutoslawski, Symphony No. 3


----------



## Blancrocher

Enjoyed my first hearing of Bernd Alois Zimmermann's Violin Concerto.


----------



## Open Lane

Elliott Carter's Sonatas. No doubt


----------



## Open Lane

gregorx said:


> Stefan Wolpe: Quartet (1950/1954)


yesssssss. Love me some Wolpe!


----------



## Rogerx

Sigismond Thalberg - Grande fantaisie et variations sur Norma Op. 12 (audio + sheet music)


----------



## gregorx

Rogerx said:


> Sigismond Thalberg - Grande fantaisie et variations sur Norma Op. 12 (audio + sheet music)


Sounds like Liszt, I think. Must have been quite a rivalry.


----------



## MusicSybarite

For those who cherish epic stuff. Fabulous! Some will be reminded of Mahler in the 4th movement.


----------



## leonsm

Alwyn - Symphony no. 1

What a work


----------



## gregorx

Egon Wellesz: Drei Klavierstücke, op.9 (1911)


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Nielsen Clarinet Concerto op. 57 Kilian Herold, Klarinette Francois Xavier Roth, Dirigent


----------



## Jacck

Graduel d' Alienor de Bretagne - Orbis factor


----------



## Jacck

Codex Calixtinus - Dum esset Salvator in monte


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Oscar Straus - Piano Concerto (1893)

Played by Frieda Valenzi with the Austrian Radio Orchestra conducted by Max Schönherr


----------



## Rogerx

Exsultate, Jubilate Motet, K 165 , ameling


----------



## gregorx

Gian Francesco Malipiero: Quartetto per archi n.1 "Rispetti e strambotti" (1920)


----------



## Rogerx

Cramer - Piano Concerto No 2


----------



## Jacck

Charles Villiers Stanford - Piano Concerto No.2 in C-minor, Op.126 (1911)


----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Concerto in E flat major no. 5 op. 73, Van Cliburn, Fritz Reiner.
Almost unbeatable.


----------



## Rogerx

Wintersturme, Op. 184
Julius Fucick


----------



## Neo Romanza

This particular symphony from Malipiero almost had me on the verge of tears many nights ago (something that doesn't happen very often):






This performance is better than both Naxos recordings. I remember buying this recording and I felt an instant connection with the performance. It does have a bit of a reverberance and it's a live recording, but the performance itself is deeply felt and any of the sonic shortcomings can be forgiven.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Orpheus - Stravinsky.

This is incredible music.


----------



## Rogerx

> Captainnumber36
> 
> Orpheus - Stravinsky.
> 
> This is incredible mus


Who are performing Captain?


----------



## accmacmusic

Webern’s bagatellen


----------



## flamencosketches

accmacmusic said:


> Webern's bagatellen


Nice! Might I recommend to you György Kurtág's _6 Moments musicaux_ for string quartet, as something perhaps in a similar vein.


----------



## Rogerx

Felix Mendelssohn Ruy Blas Overture Op.95


----------



## Sonata

I am enjoying the Opera Francais label lately. Such richly authentic French singing has been a delight. I've collected four recordings in the label so far. I'd love for them to record Verdi's Don Carlo. In particular, I've been loving Veronique Gens. I have three of her song albums, three Opera Francais albums with her, as well as Jacob's Figaro. she's rapidly becoming a favorite


----------



## janxharris

Liszt Consolation No.3


----------



## Rogerx

Potpourri No. 2, "Variations on a Theme from Mozart's Don Giovanni"


----------



## BenG

Gliere: symphony no. 3. probably the most epic, enjoyable, glorious romantic symphony I have ever listened to. I totally recommend this more than any other symphony I have heard.


----------



## Seychellois

Relative newbie here. Have been listening to classical music since I was a kid, but in "background" if you know what I mean. Not really listening...for me it was like the sound of wind through the rigging (I am a sailor). Something was happening that I loved, but I was not paying attention unless something started making weird noises demanding action.

So, the other day the rigging started making weird noises... to wit, Prokofiev's Tocatta. In particular Yuja Wang's performance. Subsequently I have listened to a number of artists play this piece and, to me, Wang's is the best. I believe a good part of this has to do with the fantastic quality of the recording. This makes a huge difference IMO. I also love her interpretation. I donlt have any idea how she is regarded by the community. She puts on a show, that is certain.






Being far from sophisticated in this domain, I may have some of you laughing, but Prokofiev opened a door for me. Something completely new from a composer who passed more than a hundred years ago...Wow! This led to Scribian and even, gulp, Schoenberg.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius Violin Concerto / Zino Francescatti, New York Philharmonic, Bernstein (1965/2015)


----------



## Rogerx

Tubin no 4
Been a while, worth it hearing it again


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Sonata said:


> I am enjoying the Opera Francais label lately. Such richly authentic French singing has been a delight. I've collected four recordings in the label so far. I'd love for them to record Verdi's Don Carlo. In particular, I've been loving Veronique Gens. I have three of her song albums, three Opera Francais albums with her, as well as Jacob's Figaro. she's rapidly becoming a favorite


Can I search just under that name Sonata?


----------



## helenora

"Parade" Erik Satie


----------



## gregorx

Rebecca Clarke - Viola Sonata (1919)


----------



## Sonata

Rogerx said:


> Can I search just under that name Sonata?


No I unfortunately haven't had much luck searching under the label name. But some of the recording include:
Dante by Godard, Saint Saens opera Proserpine, Gounod's Cinq Mars. Those I believe are all only available under the Opera Francais label. Once you find one, you should be able to see some of the others related. They have generally solid color for the background of the album with the graphics and words done mostly in a second colour so you can see they are from the same label.


----------



## Rangstrom

Presto Classical lists them under the Bru Zane label.


----------



## Sonata

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinando Bertoni "Miserere"


----------



## Dim7

Joseph Marx - Eine symponische Nachtmusik


----------



## Rogerx

Martha Argerich Nicolas Economou play Tchaikovsky the Nutcracker Suite


----------



## Rogerx

Goldmark Violin Concerto. Nathan Milstein/Bruno Walter. Live performance 1942


----------



## ribonucleic

The Annie Fischer “Hammerklavier” just erupts with elemental power. 

I’m certain Ludwig would have approved.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Revisitation of Korngold's _Symphony in F-sharp, Op. 40_ blew me away. The first movement alone was masterful.


----------



## Rogerx

I am spinning this, wonderful on a misery June 30th


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Hertel - Harp Concerto in F-major

Harp: Johann Seitz, plays on a Cousineau, ca 1770.

Orchestra: Main-Barockorchester Frankfurt


----------



## trazom

Debussy's Fantasia for Piano and Orchestra, L.73.

I guess I was just surprised because I've already heard most of Debussy's other work and because this is an earlier work, I didn't expect to like it as much as I did. Even in his twenties he had such an amazing ear for orchestral colors.


----------



## Rogerx

Ida Haendel plays Sibelius Violin Concerto - Live, 1985


----------



## Fabulin

_Dance of the Slaves_ from Berlioz's _Les Troyens_. Never mind the opera around it, it's a masterpiece on its own!

The melody, the structure, the orchestration... ahh, splendid :angel:


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine

Fabulin said:


> _Dance of the Slaves_ from Berlioz's _Les Troyens_. Never mind the opera around it, it's a masterpiece on its own!


John Nelson's Berlioz is like Berlioz's orchestration, it never disappoints.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Violin sensation Charlie Siem records Ole Bull's "Cantabile doloros e Rondo giocoso" with the London Symphony Orchestra at Abbey Road Studios.


----------



## Rogerx

Oscar Straus - Piano Concerto (1893)


----------



## Jacck

Gian Francesco Malipiero: Quartetto per archi n.3 "Cantari alla madrigalesca" (1931)


----------



## Eclectic Al

Seychellois said:


> Relative newbie here. Have been listening to classical music since I was a kid, but in "background" if you know what I mean. Not really listening...for me it was like the sound of wind through the rigging (I am a sailor). Something was happening that I loved, but I was not paying attention unless something started making weird noises demanding action.
> 
> So, the other day the rigging started making weird noises... to wit, Prokofiev's Tocatta. In particular Yuja Wang's performance. Subsequently I have listened to a number of artists play this piece and, to me, Wang's is the best. I believe a good part of this has to do with the fantastic quality of the recording. This makes a huge difference IMO. I also love her interpretation. I donlt have any idea how she is regarded by the community. She puts on a show, that is certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being far from sophisticated in this domain, I may have some of you laughing, but Prokofiev opened a door for me. Something completely new from a composer who passed more than a hundred years ago...Wow! This led to Scribian and even, gulp, Schoenberg.


Interesting way in!! How about a bit of Haydn? If you're going for Prokofiev, Scriabin and Schoenberg, then Haydn may be very otherwordly and strange in comparison.

This thread is about pieces that blow you away. Well I recently span Bach's Well Tempered Clavier again, and it blew me away again. It always does. It can be different pieces one day compared with another, but something is always stunningly beautiful.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Weird, weird, weird! On the strength of the circumstances I would change its name for: *Effects of a prolonged quarantine on a singer.*


----------



## flamencosketches

MusicSybarite said:


> Weird, weird, weird! On the strength of the circumstances I would change its name for: *Effects of a prolonged quarantine on a singer.*


I love it. The only other Berio Sequenza I've heard is the one for oboe, both are great. I need to hear the rest. I wonder if that DG Ensemble Intercontemporain set is one to get. There's also Mode and Naxos which I'm sure are also good.


----------



## 444mil

Schubert String Quintet in C major op. 163, 2nd movement.


----------



## Fabulin

Marvelous performance and sound


----------



## leonsm

Ferde Grofé - Grand Canyon Suite

Joiful, evocative and thrilling piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Novelletten for Piano, Violin and Cello - Allegro
Simple but sweet


----------



## ldiat

Rameau - Les Indes galantes - Les Sauvages


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Sergey Taneyev, Cantata John of Damascus, op 1, for chorus and orchestra


----------



## Plague




----------



## Judas Priest Fan

Rogerx said:


> Violin sensation Charlie Siem records Ole Bull's "Cantabile doloros e Rondo giocoso" with the London Symphony Orchestra at Abbey Road Studios.


Lol, at first glance, I thought the title said Charlie Sheen


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

Bruckner´s 3rd Symphonie.

HOLY ****!


----------



## Jacck

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Dark Pastoral for Cello & Orchestra


----------



## gregorx

The Russians own sad music. The Stalin Affect.

Alfred Schnittke - Collected Songs Where Every Verse Is Filled With Grief (1984-5)


----------



## flamencosketches

gregorx said:


> The Russians own sad music. The Stalin Affect.
> 
> Alfred Schnittke - Collected Songs Where Every Verse Is Filled With Grief (1984-5)


Great name for a piece. I dig it! I was expecting some actual songs though.


----------



## gregorx

flamencosketches said:


> Great name for a piece. I dig it! I was expecting some actual songs though.


Don't think he's done any songs. He has done some choral works as well as several operas which I would think are pretty manic. Might need a performer like Barbara Hannigan. I posted a piece from Ligeti's Mysteries of the Macabre featuring Hannigan here. Don't think it went over too well.


----------



## Roger Knox

Seychellois said:


> I don't have any idea how she is regarded by the community.


Personally I think her playing is stunning in these Prokofiev showpieces. In a major appearance with the Berlin Philharmonic last year, she was criticized for mainly putting on a technical display when she took the Prokofiev Third Piano Concerto at a very fast clip. But if you listen to Prokofiev's own recorded performance, he did too!

She will develop from technical wunderkind to mature artist -- or she won't, I don't know.


----------



## Swosh

From a man with no "serious" composition lessons.


----------



## Guest

*Varèse*: _Octandre




_


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Verdi - Quattro pezzi sacri (migliorato) - Claudio Abbado


----------



## gregorx

TalkingHead said:


> *Varèse*: _Octandre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Your link didn't work, so I'm inserting this:






Very influential composer, especially when you consider that he's got less than 20 works to his credit. I have a 2 disc CD by Varèse entitled "The Complete Works" by Riccardo Chailly that doesn't include this piece. Ripped off again!


----------



## Roger Knox

Chausson - Symphony in B-Flat Major. Only because I keep forgetting about this work and upon rehearing it I'm shocked by how goo it it is. Also Franck's symphonic poem _Psyche & Eros_-- heady stuff!


----------



## Roger Knox

Alexander von Zemlinsky's opera _The Dwarf_, the recent DVD release by the Deutsche Oper, Berlin. It is uncanny in this production how dividing the lead role between a baritone with the sung parts, and a stage actor of small size with the spoken lines, works so well. Also in this version the flower choristers start taking selfies of each other while singing -- priceless!


----------



## Open Book

Pieces and performers that have blown me away recently:






Johann Heinrich Schmelzer: Sonata Quarta; Elizabeth Blumenstock, baroque violin; Voices of Music






Biber: Violin Sonata No. 5 in E Minor, Elizabeth Blumenstock & Voices of Music


----------



## Luchesi

"Chopin - Scherzo No.4 in E major, Op. 54 Moscow Conservatory - Grand Hall ---- I found this video file on one of Russian sites. and as far as I remember the recital took place between 1975 and 1977."


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

George Enescu’s 3rd symphony. Wow, what an opulent, luxurious, epic late Romantic work! Honestly probably one of my favorite 20thc symphonies now.


----------



## MusicSybarite

At the moment where boredom can be present, this helped my day:










*Hans Eklund: Symphony No. 5*

A recent release containing some rather promising symphonies by a few heard Swedish composer, student of Larsson. This fifth symphony has the best of craggy Nielsen, Holmboe, Lundquist, Kielland, and even Irgens-Jensen. Those militaristic march-like passages are exciting.

No doubts CPO is doing a big effort to bring us relatively unknown stuff that deserves to be spread. Hurrah for them!


----------



## Jacck

Baldassare Galuppi - piano sonatas


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

Dvorak String Quartett OP 96 Nr. 12.

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## Eclectic Al

Just listened to Reiner and the CSO doing Beethoven's 5th. (Got it as part of the Complete RCA Album Collection available on Supraphon for 199 Kroner - about £7 for a mountain of music.)

They were rocking.


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Leggenda for Violin and Orchestra · Francesco De Angelis · Orchestra Filarmonica Della


----------



## Barrie 410

I love "Music Alone Shall Live"It is very very short. It is usually sung in a group as a ROUND., It begins "All things shall perish from under the sky" I do not sing with any groups. I like to play it on my Yamaha PSR 970 Keyboard and I would like to know if someone can tell me if there is a way to extend it by adding a verse to it. Do any ROUNDS ever have a verse? Maybe someone reading this post,could make up a verse to go with "Music Alone Shall Live"


----------



## Enthusiast

Everything on this disc - it isn't often I find new-to-me Baroque music that is this good!

View attachment 143084


----------



## Rogerx

Gian Francesco Malipiero: Concerto per violoncello e orchestra (1937)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Didn't really know it , because I haven't listened to all of Copland's repertoire...but I loved it!


----------



## DarkPast

I put this in the baroque on youtube topic but Ill put it here too so I can say some things about it.

I have not seen much pedal harpsichord in video. The pictures I always saw were lile a regular piano sitting on a big base.. So this compact version in the video is super cool.

While I love Bach's Trio Sonatas on organ, there was a CD I had of them played on pedal harpsichord, and it was so great.. the prettiest sound and the two manuals with pedal makes it dazzling for my brain to follow. Id try to follow along in the music and no matter what you focus on theres a whole other stream of stuff happening and its all connected.

And then there is the question of what kind of magical person is able to think of controlling four limbs in time, remember the piece. You cant even be looking at all of it at once..

So this video was amazing and I will be looking for more pedal harpsichord, and hopefully come across what edition of Trio Sonatas I had 20 years ago performed on pedal harpsichord. It was a label that also had a CD of lesser known/speculative Bach pieces I had only ever seen in my weird used book store sheet music.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 (Bernstein, 1977)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Hindemith's Kammermusik #1 - Concertgebouw/Chailly. I've never listened to much Hindemith before, and I thought he was a bit of a dry academic, without much humor, passion or fun, but this score is almost a laugh riot. This is one of the best orchestrated compositions of the 20th century, concluding with a zany finale and a blaring siren. I haven't listened to Hindemith in decades, so this was a pleasant surprise that put a smile on my face and, as you say, blew me away. Hindemith? Fun? Humor? Absolutely!


----------



## Rogerx

Barrie 410 said:


> I love "Music Alone Shall Live"It is very very short. It is usually sung in a group as a ROUND., It begins "All things shall perish from under the sky" I do not sing with any groups. I like to play it on my Yamaha PSR 970 Keyboard and I would like to know if someone can tell me if there is a way to extend it by adding a verse to it. Do any ROUNDS ever have a verse? Maybe someone reading this post,could make up a verse to go with "Music Alone Shall Live"


Perhaps you should ask this in the today's composer section!


----------



## Eclectic Al

DarkPast said:


> And then there is the question of what kind of magical person is able to think of controlling four limbs in time.


I am a very poor pianist, but many years ago I also had lessons on a church organ.

The main difference I found was that while (being lazy) I mainly would sight read piano music (and not bother with it if I couldn't), it was pretty much impossible for me to sight read any organ music which made use of the pedals - there was just too much going on.

Mind-blowing experience though, playing an instrument requiring 10 fingers and 2 feet to be at your disposal to play notes (and then also having the challenge of other things like playing with stops from time to time or with a swell pedal). You certainly end up being "in the moment", because there is no brain left for anything else.

It would be good to hear from someone who is accomplished on "keyboard and pedalboard" instruments to give some insight into the challenges and rewards.


----------



## Luchesi

I hadn't seen this interview before about Gibbons;






here's the moving score


----------



## Christine

Shosty #7, especially the last seven minutes.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wagner's Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg!


----------



## SanAntone

*Alexandra du Bois - String Quartet: Oculus pro oculo totum orbem terrae caecat* (2003)
performed by the Kronos Quartet


----------



## Chilham

Glass, String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima". First time I've listened to anything by him.


----------



## Rogerx

Carlos Kleiber Beethoven Symphonies 7 (Complete) / Concergebouw Orchestra
Last night on the Brava/ Stingray Channel


----------



## Jacck

Franz Liszt - Orpheus, symphonic poem No. 4





I still think that Liszt was THE most innovative composer of the 19th century. Listen to the harmony in this piece and how different from his period it really sounds. Wagner and many others copied him.


----------



## Jacck

John Mackey: The Frozen Cathedral (2012)





a different version with a nice video


----------



## Axter

Beethoven’s Eroica live in concert gives me goosebumps.
I was once at Musikverein in Vienna with VPO, Barenboim. I felt galvanized to say the least.


----------



## waldhoerer

Claudio Monteverdi - Magnificat from Vespro della Beata Vergine!! 

There is a very good interpretation on YouTube (Filharmonia Narodowa)


----------



## Jacck

Albert Schweitzer !!! playing Mendelssohn Organ Sonata 6





and here is an accordeon interpretation of this great piece


----------



## Jacck

Handel - Organ Concerto In D Minor Opus 7, No. 4


----------



## leonsm

Piazzolla - Concerto for Bandoneon (in this video, Piazzolla himself is the soloist).


----------



## Jacck

Monteverdi - Teatro d' Amore - Rial & Jaroussky


----------



## MusicSybarite

I don't remember how long ago I had listened to Szymanowski's Violin Concerto No. 2, it has to be years because I heard it with fresh ears, and oh my goodness, this is beyond words in terms of beauty, sensuousness, magic, vivid orchestration, and playing! There are even some references to folk music of his native Poland. Just spellbinding.


----------



## Roger Knox

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8539105--szymanowski-and-

Speaking of Szymanowski's violin concertos, this is a pairing from 2019 of two favourite works of mine: Szymanowski's Violin Concerto No. 1 and Zemlinsky's Lyric Symphony.


----------



## Roger Knox

Jacck said:


> Franz Liszt - Orpheus, symphonic poem No. 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think that Liszt was THE most innovative composer of the 19th century.


I agree. There are different ways of being a great composer. Liszt was tremendously innovative. Saint-Saens had enormous scope. Bruckner held to his distinctive vision with the determination of an Olympic marathoner. With each one critical estimations have gone up and down ...


----------



## Dim7

Jacck said:


> Monteverdi - Teatro d' Amore - Rial & Jaroussky







Jaroussky and Rial singing here as well.


----------



## musichal

Recently, and long previously. Bach's Clavier Concerto #1 in D Minor has long been a favorite of which I never seem to tire. Piano or harpsichord - I ain't proud. Gould or Hae-Won Chang on piano, on harpsichord Robert Hill with the Cologne Chamber Orch, Helmut Muller-Bruhl, is the pick, for my money.


----------



## ELbowe

gregorx said:


> Don't think he's done any songs. He has done some choral works as well as several operas which I would think are pretty manic. Might need a performer like Barbara Hannigan. I posted a piece from Ligeti's Mysteries of the Macabre featuring Hannigan here. Don't think it went over too well.


Speaking of Barbara Hannigan last night for about 20 seconds caught a snippit on "Mezzo HD" TV of an upcoming programme at least I hope that is what it was (was on the phone....) with Barbara wearing a red beard and vocalizing most loudly .....looks great now I just got to find what it was ....anything she does is worth investigating...thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jacck

Vivaldi - Sol da te, mio dolce amore - Cecilia Bartoli 





amazing, the interplay between the flute and the voice. Now I will have to listen to the whole opera


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich von Flotow: Piano Concerto No.1 in C minor, Carl Petersson (piano)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Nielsen Wind Quintet


----------



## Azol

*Louis Glass - Fantasia for Piano and Orchestra, op. 47*

I listened to different version (Daniel Raiskin/Marianna Shirinyan on cpo) and boy was it great!
On cpo CD it comes packaged with famous Fifth Symphony (Sinfonia Svastika)


----------



## Guest

As *MikeDevil666* said elsewhere (nah, it was really *mikeh375*), lights off, headphones on, pump up the volume for this knock-out piece: *Hildegard's Dream, *by Argentinian composer* Alejandro Viñao*


----------



## Guest

I've always loved Baroque "rock music" and its *motor rhythms*. Check out this guy and pump up the volume: *Giuseppe Antonio Brescianello * (1690-1758).


----------



## leonsm

Respighi - Suite in G major for strings and organ


----------



## Jacck

Franco Alfano: Sinfonia No.2 





a wonderful symphony full of cinematic melodies. It is one of those symphonies that resemble movie soundtracks (like Braga Santos, Peterson-Berger). Listen for example to melodies at 13:59, 19:52 and 24:56


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> Franco Alfano: Sinfonia No.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a wonderful symphony full of cinematic melodies. It is one of those symphonies that resemble movie soundtracks (like Braga Santos, Peterson-Berger). Listen for example to melodies at 13:59, 19:52 and 24:56


The 1st one is also magnificent. Very late-Romantic as I like!


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Hanson(1896-1981): Symphony Nº 2,Op.30" Romantic" (1930)


----------



## Bella33

*Ludwig van Beethoven. Best Halloween interpretation*


----------



## Bella33

*The Best interpretation of Ludwig van Beethoven*


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf - Double bass Concerto (complete)


----------



## Rogerx

Bella33 said:


>


You are so not funny, please don't ruin this thread.


----------



## Enthalpy

Eichberg's *Qilaatersorneq*
hjHZdOToKok​Full of nice sounds and action, so despite the piece isn't maybe fully tonal all the time, I hope many people can appreciate it.


----------



## Rogerx

Cantata on the Accession of Emperor Leopold II, WoO 88 : II. Aria: Fliesse, Wonnezähren, fliesse


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Nocturne from Sibelius' King Christian


----------



## flamencosketches

Georg Philipp Telemann's _Musique de table_ aka _Tafelmusik_. Particularly this performance:










I just can't believe how good the whole thing is! I expected forgettable, boring dinner table music, but it's all so full of color and life. Some of the best Baroque music I have ever heard.


----------



## Enthalpy

*Prokofiev's sonata op. 94 for flute and piano*
Emmanuel Pahud​
David Oistrakh obtained from his friend Proko a transcription for violin and piano
Augustin Hadelich and Nathan Milstein​
Good flute music is difficult to write, but Proko grasped very accurately the nature of this instrument too. The violin fits very nicely too, with a clearer diction.

Should bassoonists play this sonata?

It's very nice music, and the bassoon doesn't have so many sonatas.
What's non-trivial on a flute is badly difficult on a bassoon...
It takes an outstanding professional bassoonist to perform this music properly, elegantly, and at correct tempo. Otherwise the instrument will seem inadequate.
I have no plan to transpose the score for bassoon and piano, but one bassoonist did it:
Trent Jacobs​
A French horn maybe.


----------



## Jacck

Antonín Rejcha (Reicha) Quintet for Pianoforte and Strings in C minor





really good. Especially like the slow movement starting at 14:40.
There is a funny comment under the youtube video
_That's how Beethoven would have sounded if he hadn't been deaf and tasteless_


----------



## 8j1010




----------



## Guest

Pieces that have blown me away recently? Well, yes indeed! In light of the *happy - nay, joyous - events over in the US of A*, I've been blown away by the relevance of this piece by *Purcell*: _Sound The Trumpet_. Note the aptness of the text when _Messrs_. Scholl and Dumaux proclaim _All the instruments of joy, that skillful numbers can employ, to celebrate the glories of this day_.


----------



## Jacck

Borodin: Symphony No. 1 in E-Flat Major - 3. Andante





magical music


----------



## Guest002

Nielsen Symphony No. 4: The 'Inextinguishable', with a timpani fight in the last movement. I had forgotten how wonderful it it.


----------



## Jacck

Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No.2 In G Minor, Op.63 - 2. Andante assai





I forgot how amazing Prokofiev is (possibly my TOP5 composer)


----------



## Jacck

*Zakaria Paliashvili: "Abesalom da Eteri"*





An opera based on a medieval Georgian folk poem Eteriani. The opera is an eclectic fusion of folk songs and traditional 19th-century Romantic classical themes

The folk melodies are really beautiful


----------



## leonsm

Respighi - Concerto in modo misolidio


----------



## kodkod3

*Incredible *in contex of Soviet Russia and WWII. I've just read the book of Brian Moynahan titled Leningrad Siege and Symphony, Shostakovich's Seventh Symphony. I sincerely recommend to color with pictures his *amazing MUSIC* from this period.


----------



## Enthalpy

Forlorn Hope Fancy by John Dowland, who lived a century before J-S Bach.
Original lute - Chromatic harp - Harpsichord - Guitar​Wow for the refined modulations.


----------



## Luchesi

Sonata in B minor. young Leon Fleisher 
Glenn Gould was not a Liszt fan but he admired this recording. The finger popping sound like Gould. Listen for the fugue, it's played so impressively. 18 minutes 10 seconds in.


----------



## Enthalpy

The *"Chants d'arrière-saison" by Bernard Andrès*, here for harp and bassoon
Anna Ellsworth and Dana Brink - Maria Kexin Ren and Dillon Meacham - Gretchen Van Hoesen and George Sakakeeny (links here to each piece)​
Bernard Andrès cheats of course: about anything sounds nicely on a harp.

Himself a harpist, he composes much for his instrument. I believe he's well known among harpists, but less so among other musicians. Check "*Algues*" for harp and flute, "*Épices*" for solo harp, and more.

As he's still alive, musicians willing to play him must share the loot, but at least it goes into the proper pocket.


----------



## Fabulin

Excellent!


----------



## andrewvanzyl

Here are some new pieces I picked up today from Youtube


----------



## chu42




----------



## Jacck

Marcel Dupré(1886-1971): Symphony in G minor,Op.25 for organ and orchestra(1928)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Two choral pieces that have left me astounded once again:










*Psaume XLVII, for soprano, organ, chorus and orchestra, Op. 38*

There are no many recordings/performances of this choral work (fortunately this one is just terrific), and that's a pity because this psalm is a tremendous masterpiece of imposing and dramatic proportions that deserves a wider exposure. It's a fantastic late-Romantic blast whose voluptuous lines will not leave indifferent to anyone interested in this kind of stuff, a breathtaking extravaganza (in a good way), an exalted setting of the Biblical text. The middle section is where the soprano participates and provides a moment of necessary calm. This piece will knock your socks off.










*Fra dybet (From the Deep), for chorus and orchestra*

Another stirring piece for chorus and orchestra. I did recall it was great, but this time I was much more impressed. In its nearly 9 minutes it packs a punch of intense drama.


----------



## HerbertNorman

In the "currently listening" thread , this one appeared... I hadn't listened to Vagn Holmboe's symphonies and they have made a real impression on me. Well worth a listen!


----------



## Cristian Lee

Balakirev - Piano Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 1

Wow! Romanticism at his best!


----------



## Rogerx

Lucas Debargue, Andrei Ioniţă, Clara Jumi-Kang: Tchaikovsky, Piano Trio in A Minor, Op. 50


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Weihnachtsoratorium / Christoph Poppen / DRP


----------



## leonsm

Jacck said:


> Marcel Dupré(1886-1971): Symphony in G minor,Op.25 for organ and orchestra(1928)


The two first movements are simply amazing, especially the second one. A real gem.


----------



## leonsm

Ottorino Respighi - Metamorphoseon modi XII, P. 169 (1930)

Amazing! Respighi deserves a lot more appreciation.


----------



## kyjo

leonsm said:


> Ottorino Respighi - Metamorphoseon modi XII, P. 169 (1930)
> 
> Amazing! Respighi deserves a lot more appreciation.


Oh yes! It might be Respighi's masterwork IMO. A work of significant depth, atmosphere, and inventiveness. It's a travesty that it's not better known!


----------



## HerbertNorman

"Trompetensextett" in E-flat minor for brass sextet by *Oskar Böhme*

I wouldn't say blown away , but I thought this was a very agreeable work


----------



## Jacck

Cornelis Dopper - Symphony No. 2 'Scottish'





another great melodic symphony. There are several parts I really like, for example here the second movement




the third movement is likely the most melodic


----------



## Jacck

Joseph Ryelandt - Symphony No.4 in E-flat minor, Op.55, WW 111 "Credo" (1913)





another great symphony by an unknown Belgian composer. If you can believe the commenters under the youtube video, the symphony had to wait 50 years before someone bothered to record it


----------



## Luchesi

I don't think I've ever heard Scarlatti played like this. Who comes closest? Maybe Horowitz.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> Joseph Ryelandt - Symphony No.4 in E-flat minor, Op.55, WW 111 "Credo" (1913)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another great symphony by an unknown Belgian composer. If you can believe the commenters under the youtube video, the symphony had to wait 50 years before someone bothered to record it


A good one indeed, and it is in my favorite key: E flat minor.


----------



## mparta

Luchesi said:


> I don't think I've ever heard Scarlatti played like this. Who comes closest? Maybe Horowitz.


She's an interesting player, a specialist in French literature. I first heard her in Messiaen and she plays Debussy and Ravel and I think the Franck quintet? But I got the Ravel discs and was quite disappointed.

Maybe she aspires to the throne of Marcelle Meyer, but thanks to the glory of recordings, that throne remains occupied..by Marcelle Meyer!


----------



## mparta

andrewvanzyl said:


> Here are some new pieces I picked up today from Youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This young man Lu plays one of the most gorgeous performances of Chopin Preludes I've heard. I'm so impressed I haven't had the courage to listen to his Beethoven 4th concerto (could be too good, I might be disappointed, whatever, has to be done). But the Chopin is magnificent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's another recording by Lu of the Chopin on the Chopin Competition recordings, I guess it's the competitions own label.


----------



## mparta

Jacck said:


> Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No.2 In G Minor, Op.63 - 2. Andante assai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot how amazing Prokofiev is (possibly my TOP5 composer)


Maybe recordings don't do it justice. I can't find a record that matches what I heard from Hilary Hahn in Houston in the first concerto, just magnificent, blew me away. Riveting. So much great music and the weird reputation of being difficult when he's one of the incontestably greatist melodists of all.


----------



## mparta

Jacck said:


> pales in comparison? He is their equal or better


Prokofiev, absolutely. I made the comment elsewhere, an unequalled melodist and virtuoso in putting that in a spiky language that adds piquancy and spark.

His life doesn't get the play of Shostakovich (for the purported "coded" political messages in the music, and no one in the history of music short of Wagner was a self-promoter to compete with Stravinsky.

Prokofiev's letters are really a revealing and good read. It was an amazing life, when he fled revolutionary Russia he did it by going EAST through Siberia to Japan, then across the Pacific to set up shop in the US for several years, then Paris, and eventually (telling stories on myself-- sorry) back to the Soviet Union, although I only got through the letters in the first 2/3 volumes and so don't have the details, but am betting on home sickness, and then the trap of Stalinism.

From Love for Three Oranges to the Second and Third piano concertos to the piano sonatas, several of the symphonies, good songs, Sarcasms and Visions Fugitives, Violin concertos and sonatas. I would consider my musical life much impoverished without him. And the greatest ballet score of all, his Romeo and Juliet. Take the death music and tell me you know of anything more powerful. His Cinderella is a delight from start to finish.


----------



## mparta

consuono said:


> Beethoven's Op. 111. I "heard" and even played it (as well as I can) for a long time, but never really "listened" to it. It's tremendous.


do you know the film of Claudio Arrau playing this? I'm not sure about music as a real out of body experience, or spiritual thing, or whatever all that is that I don't think about. But Arrau makes this an experience like the "At sounds so entrancing the angels dancing
Came out of their trance into time again," of Auden. But Arrau takes it out of time and makes it something that I have experienced in almost no other performance of anything. I think that's what he worked toward all his life and I think he achieved it. Who can say that?


----------



## mparta

Rogerx said:


> Shapero 1947 Symphony for Classical Orchestra Bernstein


Killer piece, just wonderful. I prefer the later recording, but it's wonderful music. He was discussed somewhere, a music magazine I guess because I think there is a new recording of some smaller works. He made some success with thie Symphony and became and academic and sort of disappeared. Unfortunate but this 1947 piece is a joy.


----------



## mparta

ldiat said:


>


Thank you for posting Rameau. Underrepresented, underrated, great great music.


----------



## mparta

flamencosketches said:


> Any particular symphony, or has the whole set blown you away? Honestly, that does look great. The Staatskapelle Dresden is a great band for Schumann, and I can see Sinopoli bringing an interesting vision to the music.


It's good but for Sinopoli at his best, his VPO/2nd symphony is the keeper.









I never get rid of this symphony, almost always in my ear. The structure of the last movement hangs with me always, and the slow movement is really a gorgeous and well constructed song. The Scherzo can be wild and the Vienna Phil on this recording just rip it off the page. One of my favorite pieces and a recording to match.


----------



## mparta

On a day when I was too tired to even read in the evening, I listened to the 3rd and 6th here.

The third is pretty I guess, the sort of waltz movement is a thing but I remember that from the Colin Davis/Boston set and it's never really drawn me back. I was a little surprised at how profoundly conservative it is.

The sixth is just awful. It meanders and I find no sense of meaning or meandering to anywhere. The Berlin/DG/HVK is one of the great recordings and this Minnesota is not a patch on it, but wouldn't be a patch on anything. It is mediocre at best. Very disappointed, that should be a very good orchestra and Vanska does nothing with them that's worth hearing.

I will try the 7th, but still, this is very disappointing. I had thought about Sibelius because he's so often mentioned on these threads. I was surprised by his popularity but this recording certainly can't account for that.

Maybe should've been in a "what are you listening to" thread, but it did blow me away with a "I'll never listen to this again" sense, not really what people want to hear except be warned. I wasted my money, BIS recordings are expensive.


----------



## Azol

Hurwitz would have agreed with you on this assessment (check around 11 minute mark)


----------



## mparta

Azol said:


> Hurwitz would have agreed with you on this assessment (check around 11 minute mark)


Very important

For the critic

A chance to show he's right

Because he agrees with me



But still annoyed I spent money on this


----------



## Rogerx

mparta said:


> View attachment 147806
> 
> 
> On a day when I was too tired to even read in the evening, I listened to the 3rd and 6th here.
> 
> The third is pretty I guess, the sort of waltz movement is a thing but I remember that from the Colin Davis/Boston set and it's never really drawn me back. I was a little surprised at how profoundly conservative it is.
> 
> The sixth is just awful. It meanders and I find no sense of meaning or meandering to anywhere. The Berlin/DG/HVK is one of the great recordings and this Minnesota is not a patch on it, but wouldn't be a patch on anything. It is mediocre at best. Very disappointed, that should be a very good orchestra and Vanska does nothing with them that's worth hearing.
> 
> I will try the 7th, but still, this is very disappointing. I had thought about Sibelius because he's so often mentioned on these threads. I was surprised by his popularity but this recording certainly can't account for that.
> 
> Maybe should've been in a "what are you listening to" thread, but it did blow me away with a "I'll never listen to this again" sense, not really what people want to hear except be warned. I wasted my money, BIS recordings are expensive.


Well, I guess people have different ears and most of all, taste.


----------



## rice

Amirov/Nazirova
Piano Concerto after Arabian Themes


----------



## MusicSybarite

rice said:


> Amirov/Nazirova
> Piano Concerto after Arabian Themes


It could be the highlight on the CD. A very attractive work.


----------



## gregorx

Merry Christmas!


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

This record of all ginastera music (plus a piece by another argentine Gabriel Sivak which I did not listen to) which includes his 3 song cycles and 2 works for cello and piano, the pampeana no.2 and the cello sonata. The first two song cycles are quite good, but not great and a bit uneven, imo. But the best one, and it's a really great one, is the third one: Las Horas de una Estancia which sets poems by a famous argentine poet called Silvina Ocampo. The Pampeana and the Cello Sonata are also top notch, perhaps one of the best cello sonatas out there.


----------



## Rogerx

G.B. Pergolesi Stabat Mater. Freni. Berganza. Gracis


----------



## Luchesi

Especially the last movement!, 9:05


----------



## SearsPoncho

Bartok - The Miraculous Mandarin


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I never thought I'd post anything on this thread - thinking I'm likely past the "being blown away" phase, but I heard this on the radio today and now I find the phrase "being blown away" somehow insufficient for my response to it. Where's it been all my life? : Johann Hermann Schein's _Banchetto Musicale_ (1617). I'm partial to Medieval and Renaissance Dance Music, but this beats all. I'm in love with it!

I


----------



## leonsm

Villa-Lobos - Harp Concerto. I only listened it once, but I'm definitely blown away.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Tzigane - Perlman, Mehta: New York Philharmonic.


----------



## chu42

Ligeti Violin Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Dale: Materna Requiem - 1. Introit


----------



## consuono

Bruckner's Te Deum. Wow.


----------



## consuono

This is amazing, especially if you follow along with the score:


----------



## Rogerx

Antonin Dvořák orch. Jarmil Burghauser : Concerto in A major for cello and orchestra B. 10 (1865)


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Rogerx said:


> Antonin Dvořák orch. Jarmil Burghauser : Concerto in A major for cello and orchestra B. 10 (1865)


This is news to me, I thought Dvorak's other concerto was unfinished, let alone the fact he had yet another complete one too (Silent Woods). Will definitely queue these up soon.


----------



## Rogerx

Piano: Alexandre Tharaud
Orchestra: Les Violons du Roy
Conductor: Mathieu Lussier
Composer: Oscar Strasn


----------



## Rogerx

Kyung-Wha Chung : Bruch - Scottish Fantasy, Op.46


----------



## Open Book

Tchaikovsky Piano Trio A minor, Op 50 - Kissin piano, Bell violin, Maisky cello 2009


----------



## MusicSybarite

Open Book said:


> Tchaikovsky Piano Trio A minor, Op 50 - Kissin piano, Bell violin, Maisky cello 2009


I watched this performance the other day. I thought it was good but not exceptional.


----------



## Open Book

MusicSybarite said:


> I watched this performance the other day. I thought it was good but not exceptional.


The audience agrees with you. The applause at the end seems tame.

I was not very familiar with the work but I was blown away by it in this rendition and wondered why it never made a bigger impression before. Does anyone have another performance they can recommend?


----------



## consuono

Mozart's piano concerto no. 16. Glorious.


----------



## Rogerx

Friedrich Burgmüller (1806-74) : La Péri, Romantic Ballet in two acts (1843)


----------



## LAS

The Schottische Fantasie by Bruch, 1st movement, played by Itzhak Perlman.


----------



## LAS

Ha! I just posted this same piece, but by Perlman.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder /// Leontyne Price, soprano /// Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by Fritz Reiner


----------



## Jacck

Giacinto Scelsi - Aion "Four Episodes in one Day of Brahma" (1961)


----------



## LAS

The Bruch violin concerto played by Perlman.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I felt a certain stagnation in my Classical Music exploration, but this really got things moving. I didn't know Britten wrote quartets.


----------



## Eclectic Al

Just listened to Mendelssohn's Op80 quartet performed by the Henschel Quartet. Definitely blown away.

Also happy that their set of Mendelssohn's quartets is available on Supraphonline for 199 Czech Kr, which is about £6.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus

I know I'm late to the party with this one. Struggled with Brahms for quite a while, listened to this piece many times and nothing, but persevered thankfully


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus

Another piece that I'd heard many times before but didn't really like, but do now. A beautiful symphony.


----------



## Eclectic Al

This (Sib 1) as the first classical orchestral piece that I really loved.
Still think it's great.


----------



## Eclectic Al

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> I know I'm late to the party with this one. Struggled with Brahms for quite a while, listened to this piece many times and nothing, but persevered thankfully


My favourite piano concerto. Always loved it but perhaps because I encountered the Richter/Leinsdorf recording. Absolute masterpiece.


----------



## Rogerx

Mirella Freni "La Canzone dei Ricordi" Martucci


----------



## MusicSybarite

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> Another piece that I'd heard many times before but didn't really like, but do now. A beautiful symphony.


1, 2 and 7 are my favorites by Sibelius. The 1st has a strong epic feel to it I find very inspiring.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Jacck said:


> Giacinto Scelsi - Aion "Four Episodes in one Day of Brahma" (1961)


I played some bits of this work. Unusually approachable being a very modernist composer. Sounds dark, haunting, even creepy at times. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland; "Concerto for Coloratura Soprano"; Reinhold Glière


----------



## HerbertNorman

Charlie Siem playing the Sonate nr.3 in c for violin and piano op.45 by Edvard Grieg

Lot of power and youth... extraordinary performance


----------



## Desertpilot

My newest Multichannel SACD: Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au Bûcher (Denève), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Release Date: 5/30/2019. The vocals are wonderful and not drowned out by the orchestra. English translation in the booklet. Available for a listen on YouTube.

If you are not familiar with Joan of Arc, watch one of the YouTube biographies. Amazing that a 16 year old could lead the French army to victory, then branded a heretic and burned at the stake. Honegger really captures the emotions of the story.

Marcus DiBenedetto
Las Vegas, NV


----------



## Rogerx

Ottorino Respighi, "Church Windows". (Vetrate di Chiesa)


----------



## Stewart Limmson

arpeggio said:


> Welcome to the club.


I'm in the club too. I think Mennin's Sym No. 7 is the greatest American symphony--and I know dozens and dozens of them!


----------



## Simon Moon

I was never really a fan of sax used in classical music, but this might make a believer out of me.

Augusta Read Thomas - Prisms of Light


----------



## Beethoven14




----------



## jdec

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> I know I'm late to the party with this one. Struggled with Brahms for quite a while, listened to this piece many times and nothing, but persevered thankfully


Zimerman/Bernstein has been my favorite version by far for 30 years.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I had a big Gubaidulina period last week and Sonnengesang was just fantastic! I also listened to Prokofiev piano concertos and couldn't believe that I haven't heard them before...Prokofiev was my first love in 20th century music. MAN!!!


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus




----------



## Enthalpy

I always had the impression that the *Chaconne in Bach's partita #2* didn't fit the (post-romantic) violin.
Here by *Petra Poláčková on the guitar*, it sounds magnificently, without all the noises and parasitic accents imposed by the violin:
lxZqC_J0C74​


----------



## Antonio1720

One piece that blown me away: 



 - it is pitty that composer is unknown.


----------



## Enthalpy

Antonio1720 said:


> One piece that blown me away:
> 
> 
> 
> - it is pitty that composer is unknown.


Vivaldi would have disappointed me if he had wrote this. Possibly a child or a teen did it.


----------



## tdc

Enthalpy said:


> I always had the impression that the *Chaconne in Bach's partita #2* didn't fit the (post-romantic) violin.
> Here by *Petra Poláčková on the guitar*, it sounds magnificently, without all the noises and parasitic accents imposed by the violin:
> lxZqC_J0C74​


Wow that is really good, thanks for posting this.


----------



## Jacck

Igor Stravinsky - Mass for chorus and double wind quintet


----------



## Jacck

Ropartz: Requiem


----------



## chu42

Enthalpy said:


> Vivaldi would have disappointed me if he had wrote this. Possibly a child or a teen did it.


No real development, just the standard Baroque chord progressions throughout.


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Roma Symphony (Full performance)
RTVE Symphony Orchestra
Francisco Valero-Terribas, conductor


----------



## Enthalpy

I just love *Bazzini's Ridda dei foglietti* (Ronde des lutins, Dance of the goblins)
GS0sPNcst4U​and Razvan Stoica plays the badly difficult piece with brio. My preferred interpretation up to now. *Razvan Stoica* would deserve to be much more widely known.


----------



## basseux

Very late to the party but Vivaldi RV113


----------



## Subutai

Avet Terteryan's 5th symphony. 
Blew. Me. Away.


----------



## Eclectic Al

Vivaldi's Cello Concerto in D minor RV405. (401 in C minor and 416 in G minor also)

Maybe it was the performance L'Arte dell'Arco, Galligioni from a really cheap box set of cello concertos from Brilliant Classics. They were rocking it.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo - Jukka-Pekka Saraste & Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Saint Saëns Cello Concerto No.2 in D minor op.119


----------



## fbjim

Rogerx said:


> Saint Saëns Cello Concerto No.2 in D minor op.119


Saint-Saens is sooooo good in the cello repertoire. I played a lot of him growing up, hah


----------



## Enthalpy

*Blues for DD*, by Jeffrey Agrell, for *oboe solo*, here played by José Antonio Masmano
393P8zRug8I​Now I know that the oboe is a perfect instrument to play the blues.


----------



## cybernaut

the first piece on this, entitled "Another Set To".









Spotify link:


----------



## Enthusiast

Not a single piece but a programme that has been rewarding me a lot recently. You might know some of the pieces but be shocked by the treatment they get here ... but all seems in good taste to me.

View attachment 154637


View attachment 154638


----------



## fbjim

The finale of the Ferenc Fricsay Dvorak 9. Pulling a hoary cliche out of the bag, but it really was like listening to this again to the first time.


----------



## Vasks

I just received this MDG CD and the piano quartet by Georg Witte is terrific. It's a blend of Schumann and Brahms (he was in touch with Brahms a good bit) and has very strong material.


----------



## Captainnumber36

This pianist doing Gymnopedie is brilliant:


----------



## starthrower

cybernaut said:


> the first piece on this, entitled "Another Set To".
> 
> View attachment 154633
> 
> 
> Spotify link:


Thanks! I'm going give this a listen. Turnage is an interesting composer and I love percussion.


----------



## Rogerx

he Black Mozart: Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de Saint-George - Concerto


----------



## fbjim

Sometimes things I randomly try are surprisingly great, and sometimes it's "where has this music been my whole life?"


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus




----------



## Radames

Wieniawski: Variations on an Original Theme, Op.15. I just heard a student play it at a concert. Here's Bell.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I've recently been blown away by Dvořák's _A Hero's Song, Op. 111_. Such incredible mastery of orchestration and the music itself is so infectious. I especially enjoyed the performance of this work from Antoni Wit and the Polish National SO from the Naxos Dvořák set called _The Complete Published Orchestral Works_.


----------



## perempe

Radames said:


> Wieniawski: Variations on an Original Theme, Op.15. I just heard a student play it at a concert. Here's Bell.


I heard Wieniawski's Polonaise in D in a student concert for the first time (in Miskolc about 4 years ago), loved it. I don't need famous musicians, students concerts are good ways to explore pieces.


----------



## Radames

perempe said:


> I heard Wieniawski's Polonaise in D in a student concert for the first time (in Miskolc about 4 years ago), loved it. I don't need famous musicians, students concerts are good ways to explore pieces.


The kid who played it was very good. Lots of panache. There are so many good young musicians there days.


----------



## Rogerx

Louise Farrenc : Symphonie n°3 en sol mineur op. 36 par l'Orchestre philharmonique de Radio France


----------



## SearsPoncho

Roussel - Symphony #3 - Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra

This is on a Sony Masterworks Heritage recording that was released in 1996. I bought it shortly after it was released and have listened to it mainly for the Honegger and Milhaud, however, I decided to give the Roussel another shot - it's probably been at least 10-15 years since I last heard it. The battery of percussion and rhythmic assault blew me away. The audio quality of Bernstein's recordings from his tenure at the NYPO is variable, but this one is remarkable. Recorded in 1961.


----------



## Neo Romanza

SearsPoncho said:


> Roussel - Symphony #3 - Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> This is on a Sony Masterworks Heritage recording that was released in 1996. I bought it shortly after it was released and have listened to it mainly for the Honegger and Milhaud, however, I decided to give the Roussel another shot - it's probably been at least 10-15 years since I last heard it. The battery of percussion and rhythmic assault blew me away. The audio quality of Bernstein's recordings from his tenure at the NYPO are variable, but this one is remarkable. Recorded in 1961.


An excellent performance, indeed. Quite possibly the best performance I've heard of it, but the Cluytens is up there for me as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Leoš Janáček - Taras Bulba (Česká filharmonie, Sir Charles Mackerras)


----------



## Rogerx

Arriaga: Sinfonía en re mayor - Jesús López Cobos - Sinfónica de Galicia


----------



## Ethereality

Brahms's music tends to sound too logical than intuitive, though I prefer that he goes the latter, and decades later am still blown away by that Poco Allegretto


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Clovis et Clotilde. Montserrat Caballé. 1988.
Full cantata.


----------



## Luchesi




----------



## Luchesi

Piano concerto No. 3, Op. 37: I. Allegro con brio

for solo piano, 44 minutes in...

fun stuff!


----------



## Tempesta

Leslie Howard playing Liszt's opera transcriptions on Hyperion left me jaw-dropped and wordless recently. The entire 99 CD box set blows me away!


----------



## ben741

Monteverdi Choir and English Baroque Soloist's Bach Cantata 140 on DG. the tempo and leanness on the opening movement along with the vocal polyphony gave me goose bumps.


----------



## Mark Dee

This always blows me away ...


----------



## Rondo

I've been listening to some of Alfred Schnittke's film music (Story of Unknown Actor, Commisar, Waltz Suite...). I love it, a very enjoyable mix. I am still trying to get into his orchestral work; it's not the most accessible.


----------



## mparta

A lot of great music (just got this, second disc tonight with the Prokofiev 2nd concerto, Scriabin concerto, and....

the blown me away part, Petruchka. Glorious music but just the work out of all time for the pianist, I can't imagine being able to do this, or not having to go to a sanatarium once I had.
I think there's a Yuja Wang recording, i might even have it, should listen to that, certainly has the chops. But Trifonov does the job, it's spectacular and Petruchka in any format is the end.:trp:


----------



## Rogerx

Itzhak Perlman (violin) & Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rondo said:


> I've been listening to some of Alfred Schnittke's film music (Story of Unknown Actor, Commisar, Waltz Suite...). I love it, a very enjoyable mix. I am still trying to get into his orchestral work; it's not the most accessible.


Don't neglect the chamber works, especially the _Piano Quintet_, the SQs, _String Trio_ and sonatas for violin and cello. I had a bit of difficulty with Schnittke in the beginning, but he persevered and he ended up becoming one of my favorite composers.


----------



## Rondo

Neo Romanza said:


> Don't neglect the chamber works, especially the _Piano Quintet_, the SQs, _String Trio_ and sonatas for violin and cello. I had a bit of difficulty with Schnittke in the beginning, but he persevered and he ended up becoming one of my favorite composers.


I haven't given those a try yet, but will do. Very often you hear a much different side of a composer when you go from their orchestral to chamber works.


----------



## Rogerx

Cornelis Dopper (1870-1939)

Symfonie Nr. 3 'Rembrandt' (1905)

1. Adagio Ma Non Troppo - 00:00
2. Andante - 12:32
3. Allegro - 18:44
4. Allegro - 22:34

Orchestra: Residentie Orkest
Conductor: Matthias Bamert


----------



## AaronSF

Bernd Alois Zimmermann's "Phototopsis":


----------



## Rogerx

Sarabande et Rigaudon, Op. 93: Sarabande

Saint-Saens: Music for Violin and Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Felicity Lott: Poème de l'amour et de la mer by Chausson


----------



## Rogerx

Dame Joan Sutherland. Reinhold Glière Concerto for Coloratura & Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Bologne, Le Chevalier de Saint Georges Symphonies


----------



## SanAntone

*Defoort* : _THE TIME OF OUR SINGING_
La Monnaie / De Munt








> During Marian Anderson's historic concert in front of the Lincoln Memorial in 1939, a white man and a black woman fall in love. During the turbulent half-century that follows, they try to protect their three musically gifted children from prejudices they themselves have suffered.
> 
> Belgian avant-garde jazz pianist and composer Kris Defoort's new opera is a fascinating symbiosis between jazz and classical music deeply rooted in the now. Inspired by Richard Powers' great American novel, The Time of Our Singing tells the story of a mixed-race family against the backdrop of racial segregation in the USA. In the world premiere at La Monnaie, Ted Hoffman's production lets official history and intimate stories collide to explore issues of identity, race and art.


CAST

Delia Daley: Claron McFadden
William Daley: Mark S. Doss
David Strom: Simon Bailey
Jonah: Levy Sekgapane
Joey: Peter Brathwaite
Ruth: Abigail Abraham
Lisette Soer: Lilly Jørstad
Students: Chloé Bryan, Issaïah Fiszman, Eva Rose Thys
Pianist: David Zobel
Chorus: La Monnaie's Children's and Youth Choir and other children from Brussels, led by Benoît Giaux
Orchestra: La Monnaie Chamber orchestra, Jazz quartet (Mark Turner, Lander Gyselinck, Nicolas Thys, Hendrik Lasure)

Music: Kris Defoort
Text: Peter van Kraaij, based on the novel by Richard Powers
Conductor: Kwamé Ryan
Director: Ted Huffman
Set Designer: Johannes Schütz
Costume Designer: Astrid Klein
Lighting Designer: Bernd Purkrabek
Choreographer: Alan Barnes
Dramaturg: Peter van Kraaij & Antonio Cuenca Ruiz
Video Director: Pierre Martin


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Sarabande et Rigaudon, Op. 93: Sarabande
> 
> Saint-Saens: Music for Violin and Orchestra


Gawd, LOVE the cover art.


----------



## tdc

Stravinsky - Apollon musagete


----------



## SanAntone

Fantastic concerto for double bass by Dai FUJIKURA.


----------



## Rogerx

The "black" Mozart, very entertaining.


----------



## SearsPoncho

The entire contents of this cd:

Janacek - Sinfonietta
Janacek - Taras Bulba - Rhapsody for Orchestra

Mackerras/Vienna Philharmonic

Shostakovich - Suite from The Age of Gold

Haitink/London Philharmonic

(Decca)


----------



## trazom

I've been exploring the Haydn piano trios recently and came across this miniature masterpiece:






There are some beatiful melodies and a lot of surprising modulations.


----------



## Rogerx

Las 4 Estaciones Porteñas (Arr. L. Desyatnikov for Violin & Strings) : Verano Porteño

Artist: Yury Revich
Conductor: Johannes Schlaefli
Orchestra: Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester
Composer: Ástor Piazzolla
Composer: Leonid Arkad'yevich Desyatnikov


----------



## Sumantra

Vasif Adigozalov's Piano Concerto No. 3 & 4


----------



## Rogerx

Sir William Walton - Belshazzar's Feast

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Bryn Terfel, baritone
BBC Singers
BBC Symphony Chorus
conducted by
Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - full concert


----------



## Roger Knox

Liadov: _The Enchanted Lake_, op. 62, BBC Philharmonic/Sinaisky


----------



## atsizat

It's been a while since I didn't discover a new piece to get blown away.


----------



## Rogerx

4 Impromptus, Op. 90, D. 899: No. 1 in C Minor · Alexandre Tharaud
If only I could play like this :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Cipriani Hambly Potter (3 October 1792 - 26 September 1871) was an English musician. He was a composer, pianist, conductor and teacher. After an early career as a performer and composer, he was an early member of the staff of the Royal Academy of Music in London, and became its principal in 1832, remaining in the post until 1859.

Work: Symphony No.1 in G-minor (1819, revised 1824-26) [styled No.1 by the composer]

Mov.I: Allegro con spirito 00:00
Mov.II: Andantino quasi allegretto 08:19
Mov.III: Tempo di Menuetto 13:31
Mov.IV: Allegro non tanto 19:17


----------



## Rogerx

Dmitri Kabalevsky - Violin Concerto in C major, Op 48

Symphony Orchestra of Russia
Veronika Dudarova, conductor
Andrew Hardy, violin
Violin: Joseph Guadagnini, Cremona 1793
Recorded: April 1995 at Melody Studios Moscow for Olympia


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - full concert


I watched this a couple weeks ago. The production quality is poor, it took away from the experience.

I received the Karl Jenkins, The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace
World Orchestra for Peace , Gareth Owens on Blu-ray but have yet to watch it. 
Like I said in another thread, my video viewing time is very limited this time of year due to the NBA, College soccer, NFL and NCAA Football all being in full swing. (I don't watch TV/vidieo before 6 pm, ever, except sports)


----------



## Rogerx

Alberto Ginastera: Pampeana n.3 op.24 (1954)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Aram Khatchaturian , it's been too long since I listened to his music!


----------



## Rogerx

Salve Regina, Op. 5 No. 8 · Julie Thyana Roset · Holland Baroque


----------



## Rogerx

Barraud: Offrande à une ombre · Detroit Symphony Orchestra · Paul Paray
Highly underrated


----------



## Rogerx

Reubke - Piano Sonata in B-flat minor - Till Fellner

The Piano Sonata in B-flat minor was written by Julius Reubke between December 1856 and March 1857 and dedicated to Franz Liszt.


----------



## Rogerx

An American in Paris · André Previn

Parlophone Records Limited. Digital remastering 1998 Parlophone Records Limited, a Warner Music Group Company

Conductor: André Previn
Orchestra: London Symphony Orchestra
Composer: George Gershwin


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Grechaninov : The All-Night Vigil (Vesper Service), for unaccompanied chorus Op. 59


----------



## Rogerx

Work: Symphony No.3 in B-minor, Op.42 "Ilya Muromets" (1911)

Scored for piccolo, 3 flutes, 3 oboes, 1 cor anglais, 3 clarinets in A, bass clarinet in A, 3 bassoons, contra bassoon, 8 horns, 4 trumpets, 4 trombones, tuba, timpani, triangle, bass drum, gran cassa, tam-tam, bells, celesta, 2 harps, strings.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

Sibelius´s 2nd Symphony blows me away. 

To me, it is one of the most beautiful pieces of music, especially the last movement.


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Maria von Weber - Konzertstück in F minor for Piano and Orchestra, op. 79, J. 282
Michail Pletnev, piano
Russian National Orchestra.


----------



## Kreisler jr

Discounting opera ouvertures, the Konzertstück is probably Weber's best instrumental piece and an important model for later similar concertante pieces not quite following the earlier model with separate movements.


----------



## Rogerx

George Bristow (1825-98) : Symphony in F-sharp minor Op. 26 (1858)


----------



## Roger Knox

Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy (1908), Philharmonia/Salonen, London Proms August 20, 2010 on YT

I hadn't listened to this work for a long time. I love the clarity and energy of this performance. The piece is to me a kind of pinnacle of the symphonic poem, even though Scriabin's style is unique and personal.


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Verhulst

Work: Symphony in E-minor, Op.46 (1841)

Mov.I: Largo maestoso -- Allegro agitato 00:00
Mov.II: Andante 16:50
Mov.III: Scherzo (Presto) 23:20
Mov.IV: Finale (Con brio) 30:32


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> George Bristow (1825-98) : Symphony in F-sharp minor Op. 26 (1858)


I giggled at this because the embedded video showed only partial title: "*Symphony in F-sh*"

That's amusing. It's kinda in F, but not specifically so.


----------



## Rogerx

Weinberg Rhapsody on Moldavian Themes


----------



## Rogerx

Miloš' 'The Moon & The Forest'- Einaudi: Full Moon


----------



## jdec




----------



## Neo Romanza

jdec said:


>


This happens to me with all of Mahler's works. I'm continuously blown away by the sheer ingenuity of his writing.


----------



## Rogerx

jdec said:


> https://scontent.fdet2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.6435-
> 
> G][/QUOTE]
> 
> See:
> 
> [URL="https://www.talkclassical.com/14481-funny-pictures-brighten-your-474.html"]Funny pictures to brighten your day.[/URL]


----------



## Rogerx

Rodion Shchedrin plays Shchedrin Piano Concerto no. 2


----------



## SanAntone

*Ildebrando Pizzetti* - _Messa di Requiem_






:tiphat: Game (prelim 6/13): Beyond the top 100 [2]


----------



## SearsPoncho

Martinu - Symphony #1


----------



## Rogerx

Bach's seminal work of sacred art paints a monumental fresco of life's journey to redemption. Calixto Bieito, one of the most exciting directors of his generation, directs this dramatised oratorio. With the help of an excellent cast, the period orchestra Les Talens Lyriques and a group of amateur singers which form the chorus at the heart of the narrative, he leads us into dialogue with this work today to confront pain and death.

Streamed on OperaVision on 4 June 2021 at 19:00 CET and available for 6 months:
https://operavision.eu/en/library/per...

CAST

Jesus: Benjamin Appl
The Evangelist: Joshua Ellicott
Soprano: Lenneke Ruiten
Alto: Carlos Mena
Tenor / aria: Robert Murray
Bass / Pilate: Andreas Wolf
A female servant: Céline Boudineau*
A male servant: Joseph Ben Zakoun*
Pierre: Arnaud Keller*
(*Members of Chœur de Paris)
Chorus: Chœur de Paris
Orchestra: Les Talens Lyriques

Music: Johann Sebastian Bach
Conductor: Philippe Pierlot
Director: Calixto Bieito, revival by Lucía Astigarraga
Set Designer: Aida-Leonor Guardia
Costume Designer: Ingo Krügler
Lighting Designer: Michael Bauer
Chorus Master: Till Aly
Musical director assistant: Clément Lonca
Costume designer assistant: Paula Klein


----------



## Shea82821

Groven's Symphony no.1 is a very recent (last night, oddly enough) one that comes to mind. It didn't so much blow me away, but move me away in the most wonderful of ways. I've literally listened to the opening Andante quasi cantabile about a half-dozen times since then, and it just gets better and better. Oh well, ain't the first time that's happened :lol:

But there is also Antheil's Ballet Mechanique. I heard that work for the first time not last week, but the week before last. I still can't figure out if I love or hate the thing, but it did blow me away in terms of it's sheer rawness of rhythm and sound. As if the Rite of Spring got mad and decided to rant for 16 minutes.


----------



## Rogerx

ELEANOR STEBER Songs of the Rose of Sharon (John La Montaine)


----------



## Rogerx

Lucas and Arthur Jussen perform Fazil Says 'NIGHT' which was specially composed for the two brothers.

Live recording - 9 September 2020, Concertgebouw Amsterdam


----------



## Shea82821

I have to say: the best performance of the Hexachordum I've ever heard. Past experiences with it have resulted in saying to myself: "Why does everyone praise such a dry and boring work?" I say why: no spirit in the keys! And Simone adds more than just enough.


----------



## Rogerx

The Golden Spinning Wheel (Czech: Zlatý kolovrat), Op. 109, B. 197, is a symphonic poem for orchestra by Antonín Dvořák, composed from January to April 1896. The work is inspired by the poem of the same name found in Kytice, a collection of folk ballads by Karel Jaromír Erben.


----------



## Rogerx

André Previn : Concerto for piano and orchestra (1984)


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> *André Previn* : Concerto for piano and orchestra (1984)


For me *André Previn* always comes with the baggage of his personal life. He cheated on his wife *Dory*, a pop singer/songwriter in her own right, with actress *Mia Farrow*, who was previously married to *Frank Sinatra* (she was 21 when they married, he was 50). THAT marriage lasted only a year or two, although they continued to canoodle even while she was married to Previn. Previn filed for divorce from Dory after he got Mia pregnant.

That marriage lasted for nine years, and eventually married *Woody Allen*, who also comes with baggage. She starred in over a dozen of Allen's films. Farrow became obsessed with collecting and adopting orphans, one of which, Soon-Yi, ended up having an affair with Allen details of which surfaced when she turned 21.

There's more, but whatever. When I hear about *André Previn* all I think about is the soap opera that is associated with him. Ironically, Mia Farrow (Previn's 3rd wife) had achieved her stardom on the successful primetime soap opera *Peyton Place*.

*Previn*, who died in 2019 at the age of 89, had been married a whopping five times.


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> For me *André Previn* always comes with the baggage of his personal life. He cheated on his wife *Dory*, a pop singer/songwriter in her own right, with actress *Mia Farrow*, who was previously married to *Frank Sinatra* (she was 21 when they married, he was 50). THAT marriage lasted only a year or two, although they continued to canoodle even while she was married to Previn. Previn filed for divorce from Dory after he got Mia pregnant.
> 
> That marriage lasted for nine years, and eventually married *Woody Allen*, who also comes with baggage. She starred in over a dozen of Allen's films. Farrow became obsessed with collecting and adopting orphans, one of which, Soon-Yi, ended up having an affair with Allen details of which surfaced when she turned 21.
> 
> There's more, but whatever. When I hear about *André Previn* all I think about is the soap opera that is associated with him. Ironically, Mia Farrow (Previn's 3rd wife) had achieved her stardom on the successful primetime soap opera *Peyton Place*.
> 
> *Previn*, who died in 2019 at the age of 89, had been married a whopping five times.


I know it all and yet I can switch off that feelings, just like Levine, and all the other me too´s they all made beautiful music.


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> I know it all and yet I can switch off that feelings, just like Levine, and all the other me too´s they all made beautiful music.


I can't watch reruns of any of *Bill Cosby*'s old shows either.

Actually, you cannot find a network that will air them anymore anyway.


----------



## Open Book

Rogerx said:


> I know it all and yet I can switch off that feelings, just like Levine, and all the other me too´s they all made beautiful music.


Not Horowitz, though.


----------



## Rogerx

Open Book said:


> Not Horowitz, though.


Wat has he to do with me too?


----------



## Open Book

Rogerx said:


> Wat has he to do with me too?


Nothing, so I guess my comment wasn't quite appropriate. But from the Overrated Pianists thread you expressed a distaste for him and it seemed to go beyond his playing, like it was something about him personally that you couldn't overlook.


----------



## Rogerx

Open Book said:


> Nothing, so I guess my comment wasn't quite appropriate. But from the Overrated Pianists thread you expressed a distaste for him and it seemed to go beyond his playing, like it was something about him personally that you couldn't overlook.


I am never gripped by any of his performances, that's it. 
( The smart remarks by him dated from later, that's all)


----------



## Open Book

Rogerx said:


> I am never gripped by any of his performances, that's it.
> ( The smart remarks by him dated from later, that's all)


Something along the lines of, there are three kinds of pianists: Jewish pianists, homosexual pianists, and bad pianists?

I'm not crazy about that statement but I overlook it because in my opinion he can be remarkable, electrifying live.

However you are within your rights not to like either his remarks or his playing. I can see how he's not everybody's cup of tea.


----------



## Rogerx

Aarre Merikanto: Symphony No. 1 in B minor, Op. 5

Stepping out ones comfort zone helps with the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Rogerx

Ottorino Respighi - Trittico botticelliano (Botticelli Triptych, Three Botticelli Pictures) for orchestra, P. 151. Composed in 1927.


----------



## Rogerx

Lennox Berkeley (1903-1989): Sinfonia No.2 (1958).

I. Lento - Allegro - Poco meno mosso - Lento
II. Allegro vivace - Meno vivo - Tornando al Tempo I
III. Lento - Più vivo - Largamente - Tempo I
IV. Allegro

BBC National Orchestra of Wales diretta da Richard Hickox.


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Lennox Berkeley (1903-1989): Sinfonia No.2 (1958).
> 
> I. Lento - Allegro - Poco meno mosso - Lento
> II. Allegro vivace - Meno vivo - Tornando al Tempo I
> III. Lento - Più vivo - Largamente - Tempo I
> IV. Allegro
> 
> BBC National Orchestra of Wales diretta da Richard Hickox.


This is exactly the type of orchestral music I hear in my head when I think of Orchestral Music from the 1950s.

I can't attest to how it sounded to ears back THEN, but it sounds so very stereotypical of the era to me.

Nice orchestrations, though. Way above average.


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> This is exactly the type of orchestral music I hear in my head when I think of Orchestral Music from the 1950s.
> 
> I can't attest to how it sounded to ears back THEN, but it sounds so very stereotypical of the era to me.
> 
> Nice orchestrations, though. Way above average.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I had the same when I first listened , not sure about above thingy though


----------



## amadeus1928

I listened to Samson et Dalila a few weeks ago and I was completely blown away by it. I was just like wow.


----------



## Rogerx

amadeus1928 said:


> I listened to Samson et Dalila a few weeks ago and I was completely blown away by it. I was just like wow.


You should try seeing it, perhaps on You Tube, splendid choice.


----------



## Rogerx

Psalm 23, Op. 14 · Tenebrae · Alexander von Zemlinsky · BBC Symphony Orchestra · Nigel Short


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Rhapsody for Alto, Chorus, and Orchestra, Op. 53 · 
Jessye Norman · 
Choral Arts Society Of Philadelphia · The Philadelphia Orchestra · Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Mandolin Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Tempest, Op. 18, TH 44


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Bologne, Chevalier de Saint Georges: Violin Concerto in G Major, Op.8, No.2, J.J.Kantorow


----------



## Rogerx

Serenade for Strings | Dvořák | Netherlands Chamber Orchestra | Concertgebouw


----------



## Rogerx

James Ehnes plays Ysaÿe Sonata No. 6


----------



## perempe

Dvorak: Slavonic dances No.7


----------



## Luchesi

This live performance is quite good.






Alkan put a section of the Fifth Symphony in the middle to see if you're paying attention..


----------



## Rogerx

Luchesi said:


> This live performance is quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alkan put a section of the Fifth Symphony in the middle to see if you're paying attention..


This is quit interesting , must hear it om my TV with a better sound then this.


----------



## Rogerx

Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder - 1. Nacht (Live)


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony No.3 - Peter Mennin
New York Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Dimitri Mitropoulos.
Why does he remind me of Bernstein


----------



## SearsPoncho

The Can-can from Shostakovich's Golden Age...


----------



## ansfelden

Le désert, ode symphonie by Félicien David

heard it on a local radio station a few days ago. never heard anything by the composer before, did not even know the name to be honest! 

a very unique symphonic work with narration, both meditative and festive, all in all very unique to my ears.


----------



## Waehnen

When I was finally able to move away from my Klemperer version of *Mahler´s 2nd Symphony,* it was a revelation and I was very thrilled indeed. Jurowski and Rattle, both on the magnificent island of Great Britain, did great work with this Symphony! The revelation of the 2nd also made me see similar elements in the 3rd, and something really clicked there, too.

To really get Mahler, you really need recordings that suit you. That much I have learned. Due to unsuitable performances, you might even think you do not like a certain symphony. That happened to me.

I have been listening to Mahler symphonies rather intensively now for almost 4 months. Thinking of the journey now, it took a rather long time to really get the hang of them. Or maybe it is a short time? I do not know. Still I am not too familiar with the 1st, 4th or the 8th. Of the others I now know what is required of a suitable performance and being able to feel the magic.


----------



## 59540

Wagner's _Das Rheingold_. I'm belatedly making my way through the Solti Ring cycle, after avoiding the Ring for years for some reason. I can hear where "Sonnenaufgang" from Strauss's Zarathustra must've come from.


----------



## hammeredklavier

dissident said:


> fI can hear where "Sonnenaufgang" from Strauss's Zarathustra must've come from.






reminds me of Mahler


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

Lately I've been obsessed with Beethoven's Diabelli Variations and have been going through many recordings. So far I've preferred Brendel's third (I believe?) recording from the late-80s and Richter's recording in Prague. Here's the latter:


----------



## 59540

hammeredklavier said:


> reminds me of Mahler


I'd imagine this was on the older Mahler's mind a lot too:


----------



## 59540

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Lately I've been obsessed with Beethoven's Diabelli Variations and have been going through many recordings. So far I've preferred Brendel's third (I believe?) recording from the late-80s and Richter's recording in Prague. Here's the latter:


Have you heard Piotr Anderszewski's recording? I think his is my favorite right now.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

dissident said:


> Have you heard Piotr Anderszewski's recording? I think his is my favorite right now.


I have it but have yet to listen to it. It's on my playlist somewhere.


----------



## 59540

Eva Yojimbo said:


> I have it but have yet to listen to it. It's on my playlist somewhere.


Have a listen and tell us what you think.


----------



## Gallus

Truly the greatest...


----------



## Cristian Lee

Armas Järnefelt - Berceuse for violin & orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow
In every wat: Stunning.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Lutoslawski - Cello Concerto - played live ... what a great experience that was!


----------



## Strange Magic

Philip Glass: _Akhnaten--Hymn to the Sun--_


----------



## CeeVee

George Enescu! Violin Sonata #3!


----------



## Floeddie

*Arnold Schoenberg: Wind Quintet Op. 26*

Thanks to Neo Romanza for sharing this one earlier today elsewhere in the forum. Because of NR's notes, he piqued my interest, so I donned my headphones, found it on Spotify, and gave it a full listen. The experience was nothing like I'd encountered elsewhere! NR's sharing of Schoenberg's history brought it all home for me. All I can say is "Wow"


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

Dvorak´s String Quartetts 8 and 9. Absolutely amazing!!!

They just grab my soul and squeeze all kinds of emotions out of it!

Fantastic!


----------



## Thelonious 58

Syrmos by Iannis Xenakis. Incredibly visceral. It reminds me of what Hendrix might have written for a string orchestra if he hadn't been a guitarist


----------



## Ethereality

Been listening to this for years and it never ceases to cause me sick masochistic pleasure.



Ethereality said:


> Top Five Ten Favorite Melodies
> 
> 10.https://youtu.be/zphybN8HLxE?t=203


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

I listened to Mahler´s 2nd Symphonie a few years ago when I got into Classical Music, at least part of it. I stopped without listening to the whole thing because I don´t care much for operatic singing. (there are exceptions to this).
Edit: I listened to it again tonight and the last movement just completely blew me away! So much power, bass, drums and just sheer volume! And the beautiful ending had me bursting into tears; it just overwhelmed me.

Who needs Heavy Metal when there´s so much Classical Music to listen to????


----------



## Rogerx

Thelonious 58 said:


> Syrmos by Iannis Xenakis. Incredibly visceral. It reminds me of what Hendrix might have written for a string orchestra if he hadn't been a guitarist


Do you like it more then ST/4?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

This probably won't earn me a seat at the cool kids table but Prokofiev's 5th symphony has been blowing my mind lately. Especially the 2nd movement. I've always listened to his piano concertos but I've only recently listened to his symphonies. The recording from the big Szell box really blew me away.


----------



## Neo Romanza

BlackAdderLXX said:


> This probably won't earn me a seat at the cool kids table but Prokofiev's 5th symphony has been blowing my mind lately. Especially the 2nd movement. I've always listened to his piano concertos but I've only recently listened to his symphonies. The recording from the big Szell box really blew me away.


I like Prokofiev's 5th a lot as well. It's a difficult symphony to pull off as are all of his symphonies with perhaps the exception of the 1st, which is a fun Neo-Classical romp. Yes, that Szell performance is top-notch, indeed.


----------



## Music_Enthusiast1993

SottoVoce said:


> What are things that are you listening to that give you a physical shock after listening to them, due to their strangeness to you? Recently, for me it has been 'Farben' from the op. 16 pieces by Schoenberg and the first String Quintet by Brahms, both being pieces that I've never heard anything like, and that I'm dying to find out more like them.


I wouldn’t say “blown away” or “shocked” but I recently listened to the piano variations by Anton Webern and I was intrigued. There’s an interesting performance of this strange and eerie piece by the amazing Glen Gould.


----------



## ansfelden

just heard Almicare Poncielli, Dance of the Hours from La Gioconda, Berliner Philharmoniker / Karajan

awesome piece.


----------



## prlj

I just posted about this in the Currently Listening thread - Dvorak 8. I have been sleeping on Dvorak forever. I never thought one way or another about his works...they were "fine," but I always reach for Mahler, Shostakovich, Bruckner, etc. 

Dvorak 8 had grabbed my attention in a big way, and I plan to get into more of his works. Obviously I'm familiar with 9 and 7, but it's time to dig into more.


----------



## Neo Romanza

prlj said:


> I just posted about this in the Currently Listening thread - Dvorak 8. I have been sleeping on Dvorak forever. I never thought one way or another about his works...they were "fine," but I always reach for Mahler, Shostakovich, Bruckner, etc.
> 
> Dvorak 8 had grabbed my attention in a big way, and I plan to get into more of his works. Obviously I'm familiar with 9 and 7, but it's time to dig into more.


Dvořák is an exquisite composer. Orchestral, concerti, chamber works, choral, opera...he wrote consistently great music in all genres, IMHO. If you haven't heard much of his chamber music, you're in for a great surprise.


----------



## Enthalpy

*Bassoon Set, by **Adolphus Hailstork*. Played here by Dana Brink:
Bassoon Set


----------



## Ethereality

BlackAdderLXX said:


> This probably won't earn me a seat at the cool kids table but Prokofiev's 5th symphony has been blowing my mind lately.


Prokofiev is actually considered one of the coolest composers on this forum lol. You're thinking of Wagner and Tchaikov mate.


----------



## cybernaut




----------

